#ubuntu-br 2011-03-28
<hugow> alguem pode me ajudar com programação em portugol?
<Riiick> riick
<hugow> alguem pode me ajudar com programação em portugol?
<Riiick> alguem aii ??
<hugow> fala Riiick
<Riiick> hugow se sabe como baixar cursores
<Riiick> legais para ubuntu ?
<Riiick> e intallar ??
<hugow> nao mano
<hugow> uso fedora, e agora to de win
<hugow> tu manja de programação Riiick ?
<Riiick> mais ou menos
<Riiick> pq ??
<hugow> portugol c manja?
<Riiick> Humm naum mais amigo meu sabe
<hugow> kd ele?
<hugow> preciso urgente
<Riiick> agr naum tenho
<Riiick> vou sair xau
<hugow> valeu
<Riiick> se quiser me add no msn
<Riiick> henrique-carmona@hotmail.com
<hugow> mas ele vai entrar hj?
<Riiick> Se paw siim
<Riiick> add eu la no msn
<Riiick> oks ??
<hugow> ja é
<hugow> darouca
<hugow> manja de programação em portugol?
<sistematico> Riiick, http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php procure por "Cursor"
<hugow> sistematico tem como me ajudar tbm
<hugow> ?
<sistematico> Ou algo assim..
<sistematico> hugow, Se eu souber..
<hugow> sistematico manja de algoritmos em portugol?
<sistematico> hugow, Nunca ouvi falar :D
<hugow> okz
<hugow> ;\
<sistematico> hugow, Estudei um pouco de C, nada além do básico.
<darouca> todos os aplicativos que estou testando no Android pra irc não funciona bem... alguma dica?
<hugow> sistematico saquei
<sistematico> darouca, O canal é sobre Ubuntu :D
<hugow> adrianoc
<sistematico> darouca, /join #android
<hugow> manja de programação?
<illuminati> hugow, voce quer fazer o que com o portugol ?
<hugow> illuminati mano, tá feio aqui o negocio
<illuminati> o que teve? ta querendo converter pra pascal é ? haushaus
<hugow> illuminati preciso desenvolver um algoritmo que resolva expressoes numericas de numeros inteiros que podem incluuir parentese, colchetes ou chaves
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer como consigo isso para colocar no launchpad
<EdvaldoSCruz> SSH keys
<illuminati> me explicar direito hugow
<illuminati> voce vai usar lista ?
<sistematico> EdvaldoSCruz, Se eu não me engano, no próprio site tem as instruções.
<sistematico> EdvaldoSCruz, Você quer fazer um repositório ou algo parecido?
<hugow> illuminati o usuario entra com a expressao no algoritmo e ele resolve a expressao, na ordem que é primeiro parentese, depois colchetes e depois chaves se houver
<hugow> ai primeiro multiplicacao, divisao subtracao e soma
<hugow> illuminati mas se for mt complicado assim, pode ser pra usa proprio, eu escrevo a expressao e ele resolve.
<Giverny> VARIAVEl = numerointeiro;
<EdvaldoSCruz> tá criei lá no site onde vc me indicou sistemático mas
<EdvaldoSCruz> apareceu isso:/home/edvaldoscruz/.ssh/id_rsa)
<EdvaldoSCruz> e abri lá e não encontrei nenhuma pasta. Como faço agora ?
<Giverny> não precisa
<Giverny> botar a key
<Giverny> ssh lá no launchpad não
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas tá pedindo !!!
<EdvaldoSCruz> senao não constava no site e eles tirariam fora
<Giverny> isso ai é pra outras coisas
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque ficaria uma coisa inoperante oculpando espaço no site então
<illuminati> ixi
<illuminati> hugow: Isso é pra quando ?
<hugow> illuminati hahaha nem me lembre disso, é pra amanha xD
<illuminati>  meu Deus
<illuminati> pera deixa eu ver onde eu coloquei meus tutors heheh
<illuminati> porque tipo
<vvesley> boa noite o/
<vvesley> como eu faça para quando fechar a tela do note. bloquear a tela ?
<AndChat|> Teste
<darouca> Teste
<EdvaldoSCruz> hum
<hugow> alguem que manje de programação em portugol?
<sistematico> EdvaldoSCruz, Perae, já te ajudo.
<sistematico> vvesley, Clique na bateria que tem perto do relogio e vá em preferencias.
<sistematico> ops
<sistematico> EdvaldoSCruz, Cria pelo seahorse.
<sistematico> EdvaldoSCruz, http://blog.welrbraga.eti.br/?p=326
<Riiick> Quem aew ??
<Riiick> alguem aii
<Riiick> darouca
<sistematico> Riiick, Te respondi lá em cima.
<Riiick> ta ai ??
<darouca> Opa
<Riiick> oks
<darouca> Estou terminando de configurar um app aqui
<Riiick> sistemarico
<Riiick> sabe como mudar o cursor do ubuntu ?
<Riiick> mais la n tem
<Riiick> cursor
<Riiick> legal
<Riiick> se n sabe outro saite nn ??
<Ricardo__> cursor = perfumaria
<Ricardo__> galo veio usa padrao
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Galo Véio é muito bom...
<Ricardo__> mas é
<Ricardo__> eu tentei usar uns cursoeres
<Ricardo__> estranhos
<sistematico> Principalmente na panela de pressão...
<Ricardo__> mandei tudo pro pau e voltei pro padrao
<sistematico> Eu só uso o default tambem.
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço para aparecer as pastas ocultas no home ?
<Ricardo__> tem uns colorido ainda cheio do frufru
<Ricardo__> q as vezes dao uns bug
<sistematico> Uso mais o OpenBox do que Gnome.
<sistematico> EdvaldoSCruz, CTRL + H
<EdvaldoSCruz> vlw
<Riiick> eu queria um cursor q vc da um clike
<Riiick> ai aparece uma bolinha vermelha tal
<Ricardo__> hm
<hugow> alguem que manje de programação em portugol?
<hugow> alguem pode me indicar um canal br que tenha gente que manje?
<hugow> alguem que manje de programação em portugol?
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço para saber quanto que oculpou o HD, pois no windows era fácil
<EduardeCalibal> Comando df -h?
<EduardeCalibal> No terminal, claro.
<EduardeCalibal> E acho o do Linux mais fácil do que o do Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço para saber quanto que oculpou o HD, pois no windows era fácil
<EduardeCalibal> EdvaldoSCruz, leu minha mensagem?
<EduardeCalibal> Era para você.
<Riiick> td vez q eu baixo um prgrama da um erro
<Riiick> fala q
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi sua mensagem
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o comando no terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> df -h
<Riiick> Não há suporte a este tipo de pacote.
<Riiick> pq aparece isso ?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual pacote Riiick?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, qual a extensão dele?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi nada o que apareceu lá no terminal
<Riiick> tpw assim
<Riiick> eu paixei um ponteiro aki
<EduardeCalibal> Ele mostra tudo que foi montado e o espaço ocupado.
<Riiick> ai eu fui abri a parta
<Riiick> dele
<Riiick> e apareceu akilo
<EduardeCalibal> Cada disco.
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi  nada lá
<EduardeCalibal> Vou resumir para você.
<EduardeCalibal> Minha primeira linha aqui esta assim:
<EduardeCalibal> Sist. Arq.            Size  Used Avail Use% Montado em
<EduardeCalibal> tmpfs                 998M     0  998M   0% /lib/init/rw
<EduardeCalibal> Indica o sistema de arquivos na primeira coluna, seguido do tamanho (998MB)
<EduardeCalibal> Que não tem nada usado (0), tendo 998MB livre
<EduardeCalibal> 0% usado.
<EduardeCalibal> Montado em mostra onde esta o ponto de montagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Se for um cd pode estar em /media/cdrom
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Cada linha indica um dispositivo.
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...
<EduardeCalibal> Segue um endereço com detalhes:
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Usando-o-comando-df
<Riiick> eduarde
<EdvaldoSCruz> só quero saber onde consta o hd e a quantidade que usou e sobrou
<Riiick> fala privvado cmg
<Riiick> plx
<Riiick> responde l
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<hugow> alguem que manje de programação em portugol?
<EduardeCalibal> Sou programador mas desconheço esta linguagem.  É uma dúvida sobre lógica?
<hugow> EduardeCalibal
<EdvaldoSCruz> obrigado, mas não entendi nada
<EdvaldoSCruz> lá
<hugow> eu preciso desenvolver um algoritmo nessa pseudo linguagem
<hugow> que resolva expressoes numericas de numeros inteiro
<EdvaldoSCruz> só quero saber onde consta o hd e a quantidade que usou e sobrou
<EdvaldoSCruz> no HD
<EduardeCalibal> Copia o resultado do teu df -h, joga no pastebin e passa o endereço que te explico tudo.
<EduardeCalibal> Diga qual o problema hugow.
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso de mais detalhes.
<EdvaldoSCruz> O que é pastebin ?
<EduardeCalibal> http://pastebin.com/
<EduardeCalibal> Serve para jogar coisas para mostrar para os outros.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem precisar jogar um monte de coisa na janela do chat.
<hugow> EduardeCalibal preciso criar um algoritmo em portugol que resolva expressoes numericas de numeros inteiros, e caso houver parenteses colchetes ou chaves resolva tbm e de o resultado das expressoes
<EduardeCalibal> Expressão matemática.
<hugow> sim
<EdvaldoSCruz> abriu e faço o que lá
<hugow> por ex:
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vai precisar quebrar tudo em operadores e operandos.
<hugow> 2+2+3-4 (8/2*7) =
<EduardeCalibal> Depois fazer uma sequência de teste se ainda resta o que fazer.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe já usar a linguagem?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, já sabe...
<Riiick> eduarde responde eu la
<Riiick> plx
<hugow> EduardeCalibal eu sei criar algoritmos simples esse ta rachando minha cabeça pq n sei como por pra resolver as expressoes.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, cria uma matriz para os valores e outra para as operações.
<megalinux> gui
<EduardeCalibal> Os valores são tratados em sequência.
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer como faço para ver quanto oculpou o HD e espaço porque no Widows é fácil ?
<EduardeCalibal> Vai eliminando
<hellupline> EdvaldoSCruz, monitor do ssitema
<megalinux> not
<hugow> matriz que vc diz é variavel?
<EduardeCalibal> EdvaldoSCruz, apenas faça o que pedi que te explico o df
<EduardeCalibal> Que é bem fácil de usar.
<EdvaldoSCruz> abriu e faço o que ?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, variável, pode fazer um monte de variáveis.
<EdvaldoSCruz> uma página em branco[
<EduardeCalibal> Mas eu acho mais fácil usar uma matriz
<EdvaldoSCruz> é mais fácil se fosse em português
<hugow> EduardeCalibal vou fazer uma variavel pra cada operando multi, div, soma, e sub, e depois faço mais o que
<EdvaldoSCruz> apareceu isso:
<EdvaldoSCruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ df -h
<EdvaldoSCruz> Sist. Arq.            Tamanho de uso avaliado% Montado em
<EdvaldoSCruz> /dev/sda1             290G   59G  217G  22% /
<EdvaldoSCruz> none                  744M  316K  744M   1% /dev
<EdvaldoSCruz> none                  749M  308K  749M   1% /dev/shm
<EdvaldoSCruz> none                  749M   96K  749M   1% /var/run
<EdvaldoSCruz> none                  749M     0  749M   0% /var/lock
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso pedi para jogar no pastebin.
<EduardeCalibal> O teu disco é o sda1
<EduardeCalibal> Tem 59GB usados
<EduardeCalibal> 22% de uso em um disco de 290GB
<EdvaldoSCruz> onde menciona o tanto oculpado no hd e o que estã vazio para oculpar ?
<EduardeCalibal> Primeira linha
<EdvaldoSCruz> a tá
<EdvaldoSCruz> brigadu
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<hugow> EduardeCalibal ajuda eu mano please senao vou ficar sem nota ;~
<EdvaldoSCruz> sou iniciante aqui e não entendo quase nadinha de LINUX
<EduardeCalibal> Era melhor ter prestado a atenção antes.  Não conheço essa linguagem e vai ficar complicado para te passar o algoritimo todo.
<hellupline> EdvaldoSCruz, eh so abrir o monitor do sistema, ou gnome-system-monitor
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma vai ter que absorver todas as operações e operadores prestando a atenção na seguência.
<hugow> EduardeCalibal é uma pseudo linguagem parecida com pascal
<EduardeCalibal> Trabalhei com delphi que é o visual pascal, mas ainda assim não sei se ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> O seu algoritimo é relativamente grande.
<Riiick> eduarde me responde la logo
<Riiick> pq vou ter q sai
<Riiick> minhas mae ta enchendo o saco
<hugow> EduardeCalibal eu tenho que colocar uma expressao la do tipo, vou por uma mais complexa: 2+3{3-[8/5+2]-(9-3/2)-5}
<hugow> e o algoritmo tem que resolver
<hugow> so que somente de numeros inteiro
<hugow> nada de fracos ou numeros quebrados do tipo 0.1 ou elevado a alguma potencia
<hugow> fracoes
<hugow> so inteiro
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, o tipo de número não afeta o algorítimo apenas o tipo de varável que teria que usar.
<hugow> igual como eu coloquei no ex
<EduardeCalibal> variável.
<EduardeCalibal> É como falei, passo 1, quebrar a linha, vai separar a precedência e operações que vai ter que fazer.
<hugow> eu preciso de 4 variaveis pra adicao, sub, mul e div isso ok
<EduardeCalibal> De dentro para fora.
<hugow> mas como vou por colchetes chaves etc?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, vai precisar de uma matriz para as operacoes, uma para o total de operacoes, para não se perder com a matriz, uma para os valores e uma para o total dos valores.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode fazer uma rotina para interpretar tudo em um grupo, por exemplo, dentro dos parenteses, já devolvendo o resultado.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu faria com uma rotininha.
<hugow> posso ir no teu pvt?
<hugow> nao sei o q é matriz, professor n ensinou =x
<EduardeCalibal> Matriz é uma variável que vale por varias variáveis como a matriz da matemática.
<hugow> ah sim
<hugow> nao sei se tem isso em portugol
<EduardeCalibal> Então digamos que você faria uma rotina para resolver cada grupo de operações, de dentro para fora.
<hugow> isso
<EduardeCalibal> 2+3{3-[8/5+2]-(9-3/2)-5}
<EduardeCalibal> Teria que tratar primeiro o [8/5+2]
<hugow> nao
<hugow> primeiro o parentese
<EduardeCalibal> Para isso teria que fazer uma rotina para tratar ou um laço para tratar.
<EduardeCalibal> Tanto faz.
<EduardeCalibal> Desde que os dois sejam feitos antes das
<EduardeCalibal> chaves
<hugow> isso
<hugow> agora como eu faço o laço pra isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um comando do
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<EduardeCalibal> While
<EduardeCalibal> Loop?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que precisa de mais ajuda do que parece....
<hugow> mano
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho referências sobre essa linguagem para você por que tenho que sair...
<hugow> pra fazer loop
<hugow> tem duas ou tres estruturas
<hugow> enquanto
<hugow> repita
<hugow> e para
<hugow> mas o para é limitado entao n serve
<hugow> é enquanto ou repita
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, no seu caso seria algo como "repita enquanto houver [, ( ou { no grupo.
<hugow> repita enquanto nao
<hugow> so enquanto
<hugow> enquanto [, (, { faca
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas descrevi o caso.
<hugow> entendo
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugol
<hugow> to la
<EduardeCalibal> Pode descrever por exemplo, armazenar o resultado da operação nos ( em uma variavel?
<hugow> posso
<hugow> entao
<hugow> eu crio uma variavel num1
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo assim: variavel a recebe o resultado dos valores dentro do parenteses?
<hugow> ai eu digito no alg; escreva ("digite um numero")
<hugow> leia (num1)
<hugow> ai ele leu e guardou
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, é para ir aumentando a lógica do aluno esse tipo de linguagem.
<hugow> isso
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, o seu algorítimo é simples mas vai demorar.  E tenho que sair.
<hugow> poxa mano
<hugow> me ajuda por favor
<hugow> eu faço rapido
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho horários...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai vai levar uns 30 minutos.
<hugow> se tu me ajudar a começar eu termino
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que sair.  Da uma lida em material sobre isso e vai conseguir.
<hugow> ja li tudo
<hugow> ta foda
<hugow> ;\
<EduardeCalibal> Nada.  Da uma lida em exemplos de outros.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ver que é fácil.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mais e boa sorte.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<hugow> valeu
<hugow> é galera to fudido
<hugow> ;\
<EduardeCalibal> Só uns links: http://hachid.wordpress.com/category/portugol/
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.ebah.com.br/curso-de-algoritmos-aulas-1-a-11-pdf-a5931.html
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EdvaldoSCruz> tenho  uma copiador ligada a usb do meu pc que é sharp al-1645cd e nao tem driver no ubuntu 10.10.
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço para instalá-la no Ubuntu ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> se alguém souber como faço, agradeço
<EdvaldoSCruz> se alguém souber como faço, agradeço
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> pelo jeito ninquém sabe
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<mark__> Estou com problemas para ler DVD's no totem, fica dando legs, alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<hugow> Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ?
<ZNC> hugow: estou vendo a algum tempo sua longa e drástica pergunta '  Alguem ai manja de algoritmos ? ', poderia ler http://migre.me/47ZzG
<hugow> ja li tudo
<hugow> mas nao ta indo
<ZNC> hugow: se voce leu, e voce nao entendeu, sujiro que perca seu tempo lendo novamente, ate voce entender, leia com calma, voce so precisa aprender algoritmos
<hugow> o problema é que o algoritmo que eu quero fazer no pseudo linguagem é muito complexo
<hugow> ;\
<ZNC> estude mais :-)
<ZNC> ninguem traz respostas para nossas perguntas
<hugow> mas o professor ainda nao ensinou isso
<hugow> se fosse em uma liguagem de alto nivel era facil
<hugow> ;\
<ZNC> hugow: gosta de fisica?
<hugow> eu tenho ele feito em java
<giano> ZNC vc é di onde?
<hugow> mas em portugol ta dificil pacas
<giano> RS?
<ZNC> hugow: se imagina na 8°serie estudando k=q1.q2/d2
<ZNC> professores nao ensina, mas voce consegue aprender,
<hugow> ta pior
<hugow> hsuiahsauish
<hugow> monte de gente ja tentou me ajudar
<hugow> e ta dificil
<ZNC> giano: de qualquer lugar,
<giano> rsrsrsrs
<hellupline> hugow, o que vc precisa ?
<ZNC> hugow: sim por isso eu disse q ninguem tem respostas para nossas perguntas
<hugow> hellupline
<hugow> preciso de um algoritmo em pseudo codigo (portugol) que resolva expressoes numericas que podem conter parenteses, colchetes ou chaves :P
<hellupline> acho q vc nao vai conseguir isso com portuguol
<hugow> tbm to começando a achar isso
<hellupline> tipo vc rrecebe de entrada (2)^(2*2),
<hugow> nao
<hugow> numeros inteiros somente
<hugow> por ex
<hugow> 2+3{3-[8/5+2]-(9-3/2)-5}
<hellupline> ^ = potencia
<hellupline> no meu ex eh 2 elevado a 3
<hellupline> digo 4
<hugow> mas n tem potencia
<hugow> é so numero inteiro
<hugow> o problema é que eu n sei como por pra calcular
<hellupline> potencia eh inteiro....
<hugow> por ex: vc é o usario e coloca la essa expressao: 2+3{3-[8/5+2]-(9-3/2)-5}
<hugow> ok meu algoritmo vai ler
<hugow> e pra calcular?
<hugow> ferro
<hellupline> so seu caso, pro programa saber q tem q comecar pelos parenteses... ou vc faz um eval, ou vc tem q processar como se fosse texto, depois de decidir procedencia, calcular
<hugow> posso ir no teu pvt?
<hellupline> pode
<mark__> Estou com problemas para ler DVD's no totem, fica dando legs, alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<ruffleS> alguém aqui usa o opendns ?
<ruffleS> boa noite
<Giverny> mark__ instala o vlc e seja feliz
<Giverny> :D
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, boa noite. E ai, aprovando as novidades do seu querido ubuntu 11...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, ñ sei. ñ estou utilizando ainda
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, só do que vc tem observado rapaz..
<ruffleS> sim peregrinator_six. parece estar ficando muito bom
<hellupline> eu to usando, ta uma maravilha ja
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, sucesso pra vc então, vai atualizar ou formatar...?!
<ruffleS> instalação limpa sempre
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six,
<ruffleS> alguém aqui utiliza o OpenDNS?
<ghs> Notebook 3GB de Memoria e IntelCore I3, mesmo utilizando o ambiente de trabalho XFCE o ubuntu anda travando. Algo está acontecendo, alguem tem sugestões ?
<ghs> Ver videos, nem pensar que trava
<peregrinator_six> ghs, :S
<peregrinator_six> aida nesta luta mano...?!
<peregrinator_six> *ainda...
<peregrinator_six> qual sua VGA...?!
<mark__> Giverny; valeu parceiro deu certo
<peregrinator_six> on ou off...?!
<ghs> peregrinator_six nao se lhe dizer
<mark__> Giverny; só naum entendo pq o totem naum funciona, pois todos os codescs estaum instalados
<ghs> mas, os efeitos especiais esta off
<ghs> olha, custou para enviar a mensagem
<ghs> travo
<ghs> alguma coisa esta acontecendo, o que sera ?
<ghs> sera se vou ter que remover esse ubuntu e instalar outra distrolinux ?
<peregrinator_six> ghs, ele é o 1º sistema de sue not...?!
<ghs> sim
<Pskol> alguem sabe um sistema free ou open pra criar site de compra coletiva? :P
<Giverny> Pskol php
<Giverny> php or ruby on rails
<Giverny> D:
<Pskol> alguem sabe um sistema já pronto free ou open pra criar site de compra coletiva? :P
<Giverny> se quiser pode se espalhar em um python ou bash cgi
<Pskol> tipo wordpress da vida
<Giverny> :s
<ZNC> Pskol: magento prestashop virtualmart
<ZNC> srs
<Pskol> que seja de graça
<Pskol> :P
<peregrinator_six> ghs, já testou em live usb ou cd pra ver se tem o mesmo problema...?!
<ZNC> magento prestashop virtualmart
<Giverny> são de graça esses ae Pskol
<ZNC> :)
<Pskol> Giverny, pesquisando..
<Pskol> obrgiado pelas respostas
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, vai dormir menino... ^^
<ghs> nao..
<peregrinator_six> ghs, testa pra ver...
<Nilodanx521> eu decidi desinstalar o totem por completo em meu ubuntu... acontece que não está gerando mais miniaturas em meus novo clipes de video...
<Nilodanx521> existe geito pra isso?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<Giverny> hugow
<Giverny> fala ae o problema
<Giverny> é aquele lixo que vocÊ faz
<Giverny> programa Hugow;
<Giverny> ai declara as variáveis?
<Giverny> variavel int;
<hugow> lol
<Giverny> variavel string;
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> hugow me trás um problema de verdade ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<hugow> se fosse facil assim
<hugow> eu ja tinha feito
<Giverny> claro que é fácil man
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> hugow é que você não pegou a prática ainda
<Giverny> mas um dia você vai achar isso um lixo
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> ehehe
<hugow> entao faz um algoritmo em portugol que leia e resolva expressoes numericas com numeros inteiros
<Giverny> quer isso em java orientado a objeto
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> hugow ;/
<Giverny> deve ser algo +- assim em portugol
<Giverny> programa expressoes;
<Giverny> só numeros inteiros
<Giverny> entao a variavel tem que ser declarada inteira
<Giverny> variavel int;
<UdontKnow> que tal usar um pastebin pro codigo?
<Giverny> UdontKnow explicando pra ele
<Giverny> sem floodar
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> UdontKnow isso é off-topic?
<Giverny> :S
<hugow> UdontKnow que isso?
<Giverny> tem ninguém falando nada no channel
<Giverny> ;
<Giverny> ;/
<UdontKnow> Giverny: nao sei. leia a url do topic e descubra :)
<UdontKnow> eu so dei uma sugestao de usar o pastebin
<Giverny> UdontKnow não precisa ser grosso
<Giverny> UdontKnow :~/
<UdontKnow> Giverny: nao fui grosso :)
<Giverny> <UdontKnow> Giverny: nao sei. leia a url do topic e descubra :)
<Giverny> :D
<UdontKnow> isso nao foi grosseria. foi apenas a verdade
<UdontKnow> leia la e descubra :)
<Giverny> UdontKnow hey você é físico é?
<UdontKnow> Giverny: huh?
<Giverny> se formou em física?
<UdontKnow> nao
<Giverny> UdontKnow Evaldo Simões da Fonseca
<Giverny> ?
<hellupline> ai, alguem ja teve problema com o totem exibindo video MUITO rapido ?
<Giverny> hellupline instala vlc e seja feliz
<UdontKnow> Giverny: nao
<hellupline> eu nao gosto do VLC, gosto do totem
<Pskol> alguem indica alguma empresa de hospedagem de sites aqui no br?
<thigh> Pskol
<thigh> www.fenixhost.com.br
<thigh> :P
<Pskol> thigh, eh bom essa ai? vc tem conta la?
<thigh> Pskol: sim
<thigh> www.andrewd.com.br
<thigh> www.tonyservicos.com.br
<thigh> 2 que eu tenho la
<thigh> pode ver o dns :P
<Pskol> thigh, sabe aonde fica os servidores deles?
<thigh> Pskol: @BR
<thigh> agora o lugar não sei
<thigh> acredito que seja aqui em sampa :P
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> blz vo da uma olhada
<Skull> kinghost
<Pskol> Skull, ja usou serviço dessa kinghost?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<Nilodanx521> gent eu dei um sudo update-manager -d... eu posso ja usar o 11.04 no meu notbook caseiro?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<thigh> hugow deixa eu ver o algoritmo
<hugow> thigh pvt
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<Pskol> em portugal nao
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
<MarconM> D3l3t3:
<MarconM> aeeeeeeeee
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo em portugol?
 * ruffleS assistindo http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-com-atualizacoes-ate-o-dia-26032011/
<ruffleS> é parece que agora a coisa vai funcionar bem
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo ?
<hugow> Alguem manja de algoritmo ?
<ruffleS> Andre_Gondim, fala cara, blz? esse unity que você usou no último video que você postou no blog você tá usando numa VM ou ja ta usando ele instalado como SO principal?
<hugow> alguem ai manja de algoritmos?
<sistematico> hugow, Não pergunte para perguntar.
<sistematico> hugow, Faça a pergunta logo, se alguem souber responde, se não souber não responde :)
<sistematico> Claro como a água :P
<zer0ne> declare pergunta literal hugow :P
<hugow> ok
<hugow> vamos la
<hugow> preciso fazer um algoritmo em portugol que leia e resolva expressoes numericas que podem conter parenteses chaves ou colchetes
<hugow> zer0ne sistematico
<hugow> ai ngm sabe
<hugow> tenso
<zer0ne> opa
<zer0ne> bom deixa eu ver se lembro
<hugow> ok
<zer0ne> no caso você iria declarar as variaveis
<zer0ne> e atribuiria a expressão para uma variavem result
<zer0ne> variavel*
<zer0ne> mas nem to certo disso
<zer0ne> no caso
<zer0ne> var n1,n2,result:real
<zer0ne> escreva("digite primeiro valor:",n1)
<zer0ne> leia(n1)
<hugow> sao numeros inteiros
<hugow> até ai tudo bem
<zer0ne> escreva("digite segundo valor:",n2)
<zer0ne> leia(n2)
<zer0ne> resul<-(Expressão)
<zer0ne> ex:
<zer0ne> result<-n1*(n1+n2)
<zer0ne> leia(result)
<zer0ne> ou escreva(result)
<zer0ne> não lembro direito
<hugow> é escreva
<hugow> mas ai
<hugow> como ele vai saber que a expressao ta nessa ordem ai que vc colocou?
<hugow> :P
<zer0ne> eu apenas atribui uma expressão qualquer para result
<hugow> pois é zer0ne
<hugow> quero saber como ele vai saber qual a expressao e efetuar o calculo
<zer0ne> atribuindo uai
<zer0ne> result<-n1+n2+n1
<zer0ne> result<-n1*n2+n1
<hugow> sim
<hugow> vou ter quantas atribuicoes pra resulta?
<hugow> lol
<hugow> e a se a expressao tiver 9 numeros inteiro?
<hugow> vou fazer 36 atribuicoes diferentes?
<zer0ne> humm ae não sei
<zer0ne> só dando uma lida mesmo pra lembrar
<hugow> pois
<hugow> eu vi um moleke fazendo com a estrutura enquanto
<hugow> mas eu n consegui
<zer0ne> estrutura de repetição?
<hugow> zer0ne
<hugow> sim
<hugow> ele fez tipo uma menu para as operacoes
<zer0ne> ixi ae tu me pegou.. não lembro mesmo
<hugow> e depois usou enquanto
<hugow> zer0ne
<hugow> ninguem consegue
<hugow> zer0ne
<hugow> tu programa em qual linguagem?
<zer0ne> nenhuma
<hugow> ;\
<zer0ne> tu conhece algo parecido com visualg para linux hugow ?
<hugow> nao mano
<hugow> eu to de win
<hugow> eu to tentando fazer no visualg
<zer0ne> tranquilo
<zer0ne> vou procurara aqui
<zer0ne> procurar*
<hugow> ;\
<hugow> ok
<hugow> po vei eu tinha que fazer esse algoritmo
<hugow> ;~~
<zer0ne> tu disse que são 9 números certo?
<zer0ne> tenta ae o seguinte
<zer0ne> n1<-1
<zer0ne> enquanto n1<=9 faca
<zer0ne> escreva(n1)
<zer0ne> n1<-(expressão)
<zer0ne> fimenquanto
<zer0ne> na boa man.. algoritmo é coisa de doido kkk
<hugow> heuiheui
<hugow> tu acha que isso vai funcionar?
<zer0ne> queria poder te dizer
<hugow> so testando
<zer0ne> mas ainda não arrumei o programa aqui
<hugow> achou o visualg pra linux?
<zer0ne> tem um tal de gpt
<zer0ne> mas ainda não li a documentação
<zer0ne> cara vou dormir
<zer0ne> 6:30 to de pé
<zer0ne> depois me diz ae o que tu arrumou
<zer0ne> abraço ae brother
<hugow> beleza
<hugow> vou ja dormir tbm
<hugow> ta foda fazer isso
<hugow> 4alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<hugow> alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<hugow> alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<hugow> alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<hugow> alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<hugow> alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<hugow> alguem manja de algoritmo ae?
<Negromonte> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<giano> alguem manja de algoritmo ae? o santo google manja
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe com instalo a sharp al-12645cs no ubuntu ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém saberia onde eu coloco  o time e zone na página launchpad ?
<MarconM> bom dia !!
<MarconM> D3l3t3: ta ae sumido
<D3l3t3> Bom dia MarconM
<Geowany> Bom dia D3l3t3
<D3l3t3> Bom dia Geowany
<Geowany> MarconM: :P
<MarconM> oi
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> desculpa
<MarconM> to procurando sobre uma furadeira de montanha aqui
<MarconM> auehauha
<MarconM> Geowany: D3l3t3
<MarconM> Geowany: diga homi
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Oo
<MarconM> D3l3t3: que foi
<MarconM> D3l3t3: da uma olhada ae
<MarconM> http://grandeabobora.com/as-8-estradas-mais-perigosas-do-mundo.html
<D3l3t3> MarconM, "furadeira de montanha "? hasudiashd
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> D3l3t3: foi usada na alemanha e frança eu acho ... foi usado 4 carretas para transportala
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Sinistro.
<MarconM> levou 10 anos eu acho para perfurar 7 km
<MarconM> aeuhauehauehaea
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> D3l3t3: se eu achar te mando
<MarconM> D3l3t3: olha ae http://grandeabobora.com/as-8-estradas-mais-perigosas-do-mundo.html
<Geowany> MarconM: colocou o fedora aí?
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  blz. jahaha Já vi esse das estradas, muita doidera as estradas.
<Detch> bom dia | alguem aki vai pro flisol ?
<MarconM> Geowany: nao nao .... tenho que fazer backup
<MarconM> por enquanto nao da nao
<MarconM> D3l3t3: o que aconteceu com tigo homi ... ta sumido
<MarconM> tava vendendo o corpin
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Po... Tive que viajar para resolver umas paradas da faculdade.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  "vendendo o corpin..." dhasihdasuidhs
<Geowany> MarconM: backup do quê, infeliz? kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: tu não usa a /home separada?
<MarconM> D3l3t3: aeuhauha ... oww achei soh a foto o video do youtube nao rolou
<MarconM> d3http://www.swissinfo.ch/por/especiais/a_suica_dos_recordes/galerias/Gottardo,_um_tunel_de_recordes.html?cid=7494660
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> D3l3t3: http://www.swissinfo.ch/por/especiais/a_suica_dos_recordes/galerias/Gottardo,_um_tunel_de_recordes.html?cid=7494660
<MarconM> Geowany: eu ja tinha usado ele nao fui muito bom a cara to instalando agora na vm e vou testar um tempo
<Geowany> MarconM: não foi muito bom?
<Geowany> pq?
<MarconM> Geowany: nao nao ... nao consegui instalar uns negocios, minha placa wireles e de video nao reconheceu
<MarconM> Geowany: nao tava com saco ... para ficar aprendendo outra distro e procurando commandos e como fazer update e upprade
<Geowany> ah tá
<Geowany> MarconM: eu estou conseguindo me adaptar
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  grande pacas a parada.
<Geowany> mas vou procurar ficar fazendo as coisas como eu fazia no slackware
<Geowany> MarconM: usei aquele tal "easylife" pra instalar os codecs...rodei o mplayer e ele nem abrira
<Geowany> abria*
<Geowany> faltavam umas libs, e olha onde achei elas
<Geowany> /usr/share/doc/Cg-docs-3.0.0015/examples/Tools/trace/libglut.so.3
<Geowany> /usr/share/doc/Cg-docs-3.0.0015/examples/Tools/trace/libtrace.so
<Geowany> legal né!
<Geowany> -.-'
<liberie> MarconM: visitei a construcao desse tunel em 2009
<liberie> a coisa e monstruosa
<MarconM> liberie: entao ... na verdade eu quero saber o nome da perfuradeira
<MarconM> existe 2 no mundo
<liberie> voce quer dizer a TBM
<liberie> ?
<liberie> existem 4 na construcao do tunel
<MarconM> TBM ... liberie vou ver aqui
<liberie> que eu me lembre durante o tour foi falado em algo de 25 milhoes de verdinhas por cada TBM
<MarconM> liberie: vai cara ... essa mesma
<liberie> existem 4 la na construcao
<liberie> o maior desafio nao e nem o drilling la
<liberie> mas sim cada cidade que o tunel passa
<liberie> quer os recursos minerais para ela
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ae, vo partir, depois volto, vou para academia. :P
<liberie> como ouro , prata , etc...
<liberie> mesmo que seja 50 gramas
<liberie> ate mesmo AGUA tem de ser redirecionada para cidade
<liberie> o tunel passa por varios estados (cantoes) e cidades
<liberie> MarconM: deixa eu ver se acho alguma pic
<MarconM> liberie: ja achei ja o que eu queria
<MarconM> liberie: massa demais veioo *--*
<MarconM> Geowany: viu a TMB
<MarconM> TBM
<diofeher> ow galera, alguém sabe crontab aí?
<liberie> eu sou o que esta rindo com a DSLR na mao (nikon)
<liberie> te passei o link em pvt
<MarconM> Geowany: mas ae .. ta tudo sussa funfando 1000%
<MarconM> nao deu erro em nada
<Geowany> MarconM: tá sim
<Geowany> por enquanto
<Geowany> menos meu tuxguitar que coloquei na versão do fc13
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> vou instalar o xubuntu aqui na maquina ruin
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia!!:>)
<MarconM> ffr76: bom dia
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> Geowany: o xubuntu funfou na maquina
<MarconM> Geowany: tenh que esperar para ver se vai entrar no sistma depois
<Geowany> MarconM: xubuntu lts é show de bola
<MarconM> Geowany: esse msm Geowany ... vlw por ter me mostrado o que é lts
<MarconM> pena q outro lts soh daqui um ano
<MarconM> na 12.04
<Geowany> MarconM: cara...pra quem curte ter uma máquina super estável
<Geowany> e não liga em ter as ultimas versões de software é debian stable ou ubuntu lts
<Geowany> se bem que o debian stable ainda é bem mais radical...
<MarconM> Geowany: to ligado ... mas eu quero testar sabe oque Geowany
<MarconM> Geowany: quero diexar essa maquina com ubuntu para um amigo meu
<MarconM> q nunca viu linux
<MarconM> quero ver como um user novo se comporta
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> cobaia " risos maléficos "
<MarconM> rsrsrrr
<Geowany> MarconM: pra apresentar algo pra alguem, geralmente uso o knoppix, que usa lxde
<Geowany> :P
<MarconM> aeuahueah.... aaa agora ja foi
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> vou usar engenharia social com ele
<MarconM> aeuahuhuaa
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> to curtindo o xubuntu
<Arch__> muito bom -x
<Arch__> =x*
<MarconM> Arch__: tambem to .. instalando ele aqui numa maquina furreba
<MarconM> e ta indo de boa
<MarconM> =D
<Arch__> bah
<MarconM> xubuntu - xfce é tolo demais
<Arch__> fui usar o netinstall
<Arch__> 2h
<Arch__> ._.
<MarconM> aeuahuehuhea
<MarconM> Arch__: baixei a versao 700mb msm
<Arch__> eu devia ter feito isso tbm
<Arch__> fui preguiçoso
<Arch__> net 5mb
<MarconM> aeuhauhea
<Arch__> 600 mb é rapidinho
<MarconM> e se lascou
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> eu to terminando aqui
<MarconM> vou deixar servidor de download
<MarconM> a maquina tem 9 anos de idade
<MarconM> 512mb DDR
<MarconM> lol
<Arch__> esse aqui é o meu note
<Arch__> um i3 com 3gb de ram
<Arch__> to usando o xfce pq gosto mesmo
<MarconM> Arch__: pega no google
<MarconM> look-gnome farenza
<MarconM> baixa esses icones ae .... é o mais lindo
<Arch__> sim
<MarconM> Arch__: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143
<MarconM> achei para voce
<MarconM> tem por ppa é mais facim ainda
<Arch__> ^^
<Arch__> valeu
<MarconM> Arch__: ta lindo aqui
<MarconM> ficou perfeito
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> Arch__: agora eu vou instalar o office e os icones
<Arch__> xD
<MarconM> Arch__: o xubuntu tem workspace igual o ubuntu
<Arch__> é
<MarconM> Arch__: instalou os icones
<valter> Quando reinicío o pc aparece o grub com as opções. Mas não consigo alterá-las com a tecla seta. Alguém tem uma dica ?
<valter> Boa tarde a todos
<valter> Alguém aí ?
<naufragoweb> ???
<naufragoweb> não entendi
<licensed> alguem pode colocar pra mim a linha do fstab pra funcionar a usb no virtualbox?
<naufragoweb> valter, voce não consegue mudar com as setas de navegação, é isso?
<valter> isso
<naufragoweb> voce consegue iniciar o sistema normalmente?
<valter> esim, normal
<valter> sim
<naufragoweb> e as teclas, funcionam no sistema já aberto?
<valter> funcionam, mas..
<valter> ameu teclado é sem fio e as vezes
<valter> não consigo digitar nada. Mas por pouco tempo
<naufragoweb> qual a marca e modelo?
<valter> marca Clone
<valter> modelo seria o código ?
<naufragoweb> não necessáriamente
<naufragoweb> o que ocorre é o seguinte
<valter> ?
<naufragoweb> no linux, todos os modulos de dispositivos são carregados no boot do computador
<naufragoweb> na etapa do grub
<naufragoweb> somente o que tiver sido preconfigurado pelo BIOS vai funcionar
<naufragoweb> então seu caso é que o Bios do seu PC não reconhece o teclado de forma correta
<naufragoweb> ae não vai funcionar com o grub mesmo
<valter> mas agora está funcionando normal/
<naufragoweb> neste caso, aconselho a voce a ter um teclado PS2 ou USB para esse tipo de emergencia
<naufragoweb> sim... agora funciona, porque o sistema já levantou o kernel e os modulos necessários para o bom funcionamento do seu teclado
<valter> o que poderia fazer para configurar o teclado corretamente ?
<naufragoweb> e isso só ocorre após o grub
<naufragoweb> eu ainda não conheço um BIOS de nenhuma placa que configure corretamente um teclado sem fio
<valter> entendo
<naufragoweb> não é um defeito do Ubuntu, é um defeito dos fabricantes de BIOS de placas-mães
<valter> Pelo terminal não tem jeito de mudar o grub ?
<valter> certo
<naufragoweb> exatamente, no que voce quer mexer lá?
<valter> por exemplo,
<valter> não dar preferencia a nehum sistema..
<valter> clicando naquele que quero que rode
<valter> deu pra entender ?
<naufragoweb> sim...
<naufragoweb> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.html
<naufragoweb> de uma boa lida no link e voce conseguira o que quer
<valter> ok, mas..
<valter> acha que funcionaria, com esse teclado sem fio ?
<naufragoweb> definitivamente não
<valter> heheh
<naufragoweb> somente com um teclado PS2 ou USB
<valter> falou, obrigado..
<naufragoweb> por nada... precisando estamos por aqui
<valter> Até mais
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> esse xubuntu é mais lento pra instalar as coisas
<Arch__> ^^
<wzk> boa tarde!
<rafaelstanley> compartilhei uma pasta, para um brother que esta usando windows aqui, a pasta ficou visivel, mas msm dando chmod 777 diz que nao tem permissão.
<rafaelstanley> pq?
<fslima0> UdontKnow ainda ta vivo?
<fslima0> queria saber se vc ja tirou o CCNP
<rafaelstanley> compartilhei uma pasta para um brother que esta usando windows, mas meu pc não fica visível na rede, se ele acessar meu ip direto a pasta que compartilhei fica visível, mas não entra, da erro de permissão... msm dando chmod 777 diz que nao tem permissão, pq?
<naufragoweb> rafael, da uma lida atentamente nesse artigo que voce resolverá seu problema:
<naufragoweb> http://jornadaemcodigos.blogspot.com/2010/05/configurando-o-samba-para-integracao.html
<rafaelstanley> valeu naufragoweb
<rafaelstanley> ;P
<MarconM> rafaelstanley: voce atribui cada um com sua pasta
<MarconM> e senha de autenticação
<almeida> Boa Tarde
<almeida> posso pedir aqui ajuda sobre o SO Ubuntu 10.10
<naufragoweb> de que precisas, almeida?
<almeida> Eu instalei o 10.10 ate semana passada esta de boa acessando normalmente os compartilhamentos windows
<almeida> mas hoje quando entro em locais rede
<almeida> esta aparecendo este mensagem  nao foi possivel montar a localizacao  falha ao recuperar a lista e compartilhamento do servidor
<naufragoweb> qual a topologia da sua rede?
<naufragoweb> quem é o server, quem são os clientes?
<almeida> Os controladores todos sao 2003 server
<almeida> os clientes sao windows e algum debian
<almeida> somente a minha maquina e Ubuntu 10.10
<almeida> incrivel e que eu estava acessando os compartilhanentos
<almeida> parou assim do nada
<naufragoweb> já conferiu o samba.conf ?
<almeida> sim ka
<almeida> ja
<almeida> na verdade na pasta samba
<almeida> tem o smb.conf
<darouca> almeida, eu também estou com esse problema... Foi depois de alguma atualização... :/ naufragoweb
<almeida> pior que foi
<almeida> isso mesmo
<almeida> pior que agora consegui abrir a pasta rede windows
<almeida> mas nao mostra as maquinas
<almeida> na pasta /etc/samba sbm.conf
<almeida> em workgroup =
<almeida> coloquei o ip do servidor
<almeida> pelo menos abre so nao mostra as maquinas
<almeida> sera que devo reiniciar a maquina
<gabezao> almeida> em workgroup =
<gabezao> coloque o nome
<almeida> com nome nao foi
<gabezao> vc consegue pingar pro server 2003?
<naufragoweb> mas se em workgroup não estiver nada definido ele não vai navegar na rede
<almeida> somente pelo IP do meu servidor
<gabezao> então é problema na resoluçao de nomes almeida
<naufragoweb> tente o seguinte:
<naufragoweb> pelo terminal
<naufragoweb> sudo apt- purge samba
<naufragoweb> ops....
<naufragoweb> tudo errado
<almeida> rsrsrs
<naufragoweb> sudo apt-get purge samba
<naufragoweb> depois :
<naufragoweb> sudo apt-get install samba
<rogerio> Boa tarde!
<gabezao> almeida,
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/06/resolvendo-nomes-netbios-no-linux.html
<almeida> Boa Tarde Rogerio
<rogerio> estou precisando de ajuda para alterar a porta padrão do vino no ubuntu 10.04
<almeida> e 37 megas ele
<darouca> Gostei das dicas sobre a REDE... Estou voltando pro escritório pra tentar
<naufragoweb> depois de reinstalado, reconfigure o smb.conf
<almeida> feito
<rogerio> alguém pode me ajudar?
<almeida> Rogerio eu teria que ler um pouco e posso lha ajudar sim
<rogerio> é que no ubuntu 8.04 era possível pela interface gráfica fazer essa alteração
<almeida> Naufragaweb
<rogerio> agora não é mais
<dtcrshr> tarde
<dtcrshr> !ask
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ask' not found
<dtcrshr> :(
<rogerio> almeida, é a primeira vez que utilizo o IRC, o que devo fazer agora?
<naufragoweb> o rogerio, pelo que eu sei só dá pra mudar a porta dele se voce compilar o surce do vino
<dtcrshr> o que é vino?
<naufragoweb> ops.... surce não.... source
<naufragoweb> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8742.html
<naufragoweb> fala almeida
<rogerio> naufragoweb, isso aqui não funciona não né: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8742.html
<naufragoweb> essa parte aqui:
<naufragoweb> Download a source code tarball. grep through the source code searching for 5900. Once you find it, change the number to the port that you want. Compile the source code. ./configure, make, make install and hopefully it works.
<naufragoweb> sacou?
<rogerio> desculpe aí, é que é a primeira vez que uso o IRC e eestou meio perdido
<naufragoweb> eu não conheço outro metodo para mudar a porta do vino sem ser esse
<rogerio> ok, vou dar uma lida
<naufragoweb> o almeida
<naufragoweb> tente fazer os passos do tutorial abaixo:
<naufragoweb> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/450/configurando_o_samba_no_ubuntu
<naufragoweb> pode ser que tenha passado batido alguma configuração
<rogerio> dtcrshr, vino é o vnc para ubuntu
<rogerio> naufragoweb, onde eu consigo o source do vino?
<almeida> DESCULPE
<almeida> voltei agora
<rafaelstanley> naufragoweb
<rafaelstanley> tipo... preciso rodar um script .jar no servidor, se eu executa-lo, ele vai ficar rodando 4ever? até reiniciar?
<naufragoweb> opa.... voltei... desculpe
<naufragoweb> dei uma saida rapida
<naufragoweb> deixa eu me atualizar aqui
<naufragoweb> source do vino???
<rafaelstanley> tem como executar um .jar pelo terminal
<rafaelstanley> sem ele abrir um executavel?
<rafaelstanley> pq o meu .jar abre um executavel, qria que ele desse a resposta pelo bash
<rafaelstanley> sem abrir nada
<rafaelstanley> ele abre um box, "server is ready"
<naufragoweb> perai rafael... um minuto
<naufragoweb> source do vino, rogerio:
<naufragoweb> http://live.gnome.org/Vino
<rafaelstanley> vino?
<ptl> java -jar arquivo.jat
<ptl> ops
<ptl> java -jar arquivo.jar
<rafaelstanley> mas ele abre
<rafaelstanley> o box assim
<rafaelstanley> o.o
<rafaelstanley> ou seja, em ssh nao tem como
<rafaelstanley> so local
<almeida> amigos
<almeida> estou como mesmo problema
<almeida> alguem ai ja passou por isso apos atualizacao
<rafaelstanley> por isso oq?
<naufragoweb> o almeida
<almeida> o Problema do Ubuntu e que sai muita atualizacao e muitas delas parace que nem foi testada
<naufragoweb> veja qual a versão do samba atualmente instalado
<naufragoweb> voce está tentando abrir uma aplicação propria, rafael?
<rafaelstanley> isso
<naufragoweb> ok
<rafaelstanley> socket, gostaria de rodar essa aplicação no meu servidor
<naufragoweb> http://www.forum-invaders.com.br/vb/showthread.php/31715-Executando-arquivos-jar-em-modo-texto-por-um-terminal
<naufragoweb> veja se isto lhe ajuda
<rafaelstanley> nao =~
<rafaelstanley> ele abre o popup
<rafaelstanley> se for via terminal, ssh
<rafaelstanley> fode
<almeida> Em pessoal alguem ai vai poder me dar uma luz
<naufragoweb> bem... pelo que eu entendi, só poderia rodar uma plicação java em um terminal se o dito aliucativo for compilado para esse fim, caso contrario....
<naufragoweb> a ea almeida, viu qual é o samba que tá instalado ae???
<almeida> creio que seja o ultimo
<almeida> como posso ver a versao
<naufragoweb> e qual é o ultimo?
<naufragoweb> vá ao sinaptic
<naufragoweb> lá ele diz tudo dos pacotes instalados
<almeida> Versao Instalada
<almeida> 2.3.5.4
<almeida> dfsg-1ububunto8.3
<naufragoweb> perai que eu to procurando o pacote anterior
 * peregrinator_six 0o
 * peregrinator_six ficam usando fedorento depois ficam assim, tudo estranhjo e fazendo vergonha a raça... :S
<peregrinator_six> *estranho...
<almeida> vc acha que o samba
<almeida> p problema mesmo
<Beyonce> ui
<darouca> Agora, pergunta. O que fiz de errado. Pois minha torre acessa meu note, mas meu note não acessa minha torre... :/
<Giverny> darouca que torre
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> darouca roteador?
<darouca> sim
<darouca> giano, sim
<darouca> não
<darouca> hahaha
<darouca> Giverny, Deixa eu explicar...
<darouca> Giverny, Assim... Eu tenho um computador que acessa e troca arquivo com um notebook...
<darouca> Giverny, porém o Notebook não pode copiar nem colar arquivos na Torre (Computador)...
<darouca> Giverny, Mas a pouco tempo, acessava normal... Do nada, parou
<Giverny> darouca como assim do nada?
<Giverny> esses do nada até matam
<Giverny> :D
<darouca> Giverny, Eu sei que matam... Mas o pior que foi verdade
<darouca> Giverny, Não tem lógica...
<darouca> Giverny, O estranho é... Todos estão na mesma rede (PETROPOLIS), eu pingo normal...
<giano> <Giverny> pra transferir arquivos aqui na minha rede doméstica eu uso o ssh e nunca tive problamas já com o samba eo nfs não deu certo sempre dava algum problema
<darouca> giano, Mas eu não sei usar esse esquema ai... Algum tuto? Aprendo na boa... Estou aqui pra isso... rs
<giano> instala nas duas maquinas se tu quer acessar os dois pcs insatala o pacote openssh-client e openssh-server
<giano> ai é só tu abri o nautilus e ir em conectar ao servidor a aba arquivo
<darouca> giano, Desculpa... reiniciei sem querer... Tem algum tuto?
<giano> tem sim é bem basico é isso que botei ai vo da uma olhada aqui e te mando um tuto
<giano> darouca eu usei esse tuto e funcionou perfeitamente aqui da uma olhada http://livre.wiki.br/debate/index.php?topic=420.0
<darouca> giano, lendo agora
<giano> ok
<giano> ja volto
<Cem_Nome5> olpa
<Cem_Nome5> olá*
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, Olpa, tudo bolm?
<Cem_Nome5> Ontem acidentalmente eu retirei a tomada do meu computador, e, após tentar ligá-lo novamente aparece uma tela preta com as seguintes opções para eu dar boot com o OS escolhido: Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-27,25,23 e 22-generic
<Cem_Nome5> existem varias linhas, cada uma com aqueles numeros em virgulas
<Cem_Nome5> pode ajudar darouca?
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, São atualizações que você fez...
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, Você não quer que inicie sempre na opção mais nova?
<Cem_Nome5> eu só recebi atualizações daquele programa que vem com o Ubuntu 10.10
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, Faça isso: http://migre.me/48kXr
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, siga o tuto e seja feliz... ;)
<Cem_Nome5> essa telinha é justamente a minha l0l
<Cem_Nome5> vou ver aqui
<Cem_Nome5> obrigado darouca :D
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, Precisando chame...
<Cem_Nome5> darouca o Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic
<Cem_Nome5> nao tem aqui
<Cem_Nome5> tem so Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.35-27-generic
<Cem_Nome5> e 25,23 e 22
<darouca> Cem_Nome5, ?
<darouca> Perai...
<illuminati> Cem_nome5: Como assim tem 25 23 e 22?
<rgalasses> boa tarde, estou apanhando em uma configuração do fstab e gostaria de saber se alguém tem alguma dica
<Porcks> rgalasses: q configuração vc quer fazer?
<rgalasses> tenho um compartilhamento em um servidor Windows que gostaria que aparecesse de forma permanente porém todos os arquivos e pastas que contenham acentos ficam com caracteres estranhos
<rgalasses> se abrir via nautilus aparece correto porém só quando uso a opção conectar no servidor
<Porcks> rgalasses: como esta a linha no fstab?
<rgalasses> //172.20.0.5/Network/Projetos_Voz/Ano_2011 /mnt/dc2 smbfs iocharset=pt_BR-utf8,credentials=/home/rodrigo/.smbcredentials,uid=1000,gid1000
<Porcks> rgalasses: pode ser o iocharset acho q o windows usa o iso
<rgalasses> já tentei trocar o iocharset para iso e o problema é bem parecido
<rgalasses> já tentei também trocar de smbfs para cifs e continuo com o problema
<rgalasses> se, ao invés de usar o fstab, eu clicar em Locais -> Conectar ao Servidor
<rgalasses> todos os acentos aparecem corretamente
<Porcks> rgalasses: monta pelo Locais -> conectar servidor e verifica as opções q ele ta usando pra montar no /etc/mtab
<rgalasses> deixa eu ver
<rgalasses> //172.20.0.5/Network/Projetos_Voz/Ano_2011 /mnt/dc2 cifs rw,mand 0 0
<rgalasses> gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/rodrigo/.gvfs fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon rw,nosuid,nodev,user=rodrigo 0 0
<Porcks> rgalasses: https://edilsonramos.wordpress.com/2009/11/26/problemas-com-caracteres-ao-montar-mapeamento-windows-server-no-ubuntu-9-10/
<Porcks> da uma olhada
<rgalasses> valeu!
<rgalasses> tentei alguma alterações no locales até que perdi o idioma português
<rgalasses> já tentei dessa forma antes mas não funcionou
<darouca> Caraca!!! Via SSH via perfeito o compartilhamento de arquivo!!! Valeu giano !!!
<darouca> giano, Vou pegar o 8 copo de heineken pra comemorar...
<rgalasses> obrigado pela ajuda, depois farei novas tentativas
<MarconM> alguem sabe se tem como configurar o servidor pra gerar um senha todo dia
<MarconM> e mandar para um pc ou vairos pcs na rede
<MarconM> tipp um servidor de arquivos
<Arch__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qL-ypbcCJw
<almeida> Ola Boa Tarde
<almeida> sou novo aqui
<almeida> e estou na caminhada mundo Linux
<Negromonte> Bem vindo!
<almeida> Obrigado
<valter> boa noite!
<valter> instalei o samba mas não vejo os arquivos do outro sistema
<valter> alguém pode me dar alguma dica?
<valter> ??
<valter> alguém disponivel ?
<valter> Boa noite pessoal !
<wzk> boa noite!
<valter> Tem alguém pra dar uma dica sobre o Samba ?
<valter> Não ?
<valter> <wzk> Só estamos nós aqui ?
<wzk> não, talvez ninguém possa te ajudar no momento
<valter> parece vazio !
<wzk> a galera deixa o iRC ligado e vai fazer outras coisas
<wzk> talvez mais tarde aparece alguém pra responder sua dúvida
<valter> IFoi isso que pensei..
<valter> Devem estar jantando !
<wzk> pode ser ;D
<valter> Vou deixar minha dúvida e volta depois pra ver se tem resposta
<valter> è o seguinte: Instalei o Samba pra poder compartilhar arquivos com o Windows...
<valter> igualei os nome dos grupos de trabalho
<valter> e marquei as pastas pra serem compartilhadas...
<valter> Mas não consigo ver os arquivos do outro sistema pela rede
<valter> Se alguém puder colocar uma dica aí eu agradeço..
<valter> Té+ !
<Negromonte> valter: è interessante que voce poste a sua pergunta por mais algumas vezes, pois quem esta entrando agora não vai conseguir ler a mensagem!
<Negromonte> valter: Enquanto não há resposta, faça uma busca nos fóruns ou no google....Boa sorte!
<wzk> valter: o fórum do ubuntu tem um quantidade muito grande de informações. Talvez o que você busca já está lá
<giano> valter o que vc quer ta ai http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Samba
<valter> ops
<valter> vou dar uma olhada, talvez tenha resolução de problemas
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-29
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa noite. Alguém poderia me dizer como ser ubenteiro  e por a minha localização ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> ok
<Cem> omyasuda é ircop?
<Cem> lol
<Cem> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<EdvaldoSCruz>  boa noite. Alguém poderia me dizer como ser ubenteiro  e por a minha localização ?
<EdvaldoSCruz>  boa noite. Alguém poderia me dizer como ser ubenteiro  e por a minha localização ?
<ruffleS> Andre_Gondim, iae cara, blz? tava olhando seu video ontem.. esse natty que você ta usando ja tá instalado como SO principal ou tá rodando numa VM?
<Andre_Gondim> Rubem, SO principal
<ruffleS> Andre_Gondim, ja ta usando no dia-a-dia normalmente sem maiores problemas?
<Andre_Gondim> ruffleS, sem problemas é um pouco de exagero hehe
<ruffleS> Andre_Gondim, to pensando em atualizar o meu.. acabei de reiniciar a maquina aqui. fui voltar da sessão de convidados pra a minha e travou tudo. tive que desligar na mão grande
<ruffleS> tô atualizando.. seja o que deus quiser!!! hehehe
<ruffleS> toda vez eu prometo a mim mesmo que só vou atualizar quando sair a versão final mas nunca me aguento.. :S
<peregrinator_six> ai, ai... :P
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, na pior das possibilidades eu uso o natty com o gnome 2 ou reinstalo o maverick.. fazer o que né?!
<peregrinator_six> eu sei o que fazer né... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<ruffleS> se me der a doida eu mudo de distro logo..
<ruffleS> lol
<EdvaldoSCruz> fui...xau a todos
<EdvaldoSCruz> e obrigadú por tudo
<giano> boa noite galera
<peregrinator_six> giano, :)
<peregrinator_six> boa noite man.
<giano> eae
<licensed> ow.. eu instalar o ubuntu 11.04 hoje e manter atualizado, da no mesmo de eu instalar a versao final quando sair:
<licensed> ow.. eu instalar o ubuntu 11.04 hoje e manter atualizado, da no mesmo de eu instalar a versao final quando sair?
<ruffleS> lol
<Arch__> meu deus
<Arch__> licensed, sim
<Arch__> só que com um porém
<Arch__> agora tá numa versão instável
<Arch__> então as chances de darem merda agora e se fuder
<Arch__> são mto maiores do que quando sair a versão estável
<Arch__> :P
<licensed> kkkk pergunto porque tambem pensei que daria no mesmo mas tava conversando com uns colegas de sala hoje
<licensed> que usam linux (nao sei se entendem bem, mas usam) e eles falaram que nao é a mesma coisa
<licensed> que sempre gostam de instalar quando sai a versao final, nao é pelo fato de agora ser instavel, mas pelo fato de nao ser a mesma coisa, falou que fica baguncado e pesado
<Arch__> não necessariamente
<Arch__> pode acontecer
<Arch__> de vc ter aplicativos numa determinada versão agora
<Arch__> e ainda não haver uma versão mais nova compatível com as libs do 11.04
<Arch__> e dar merda
<Arch__> normalmente agora só quem não tem sorte se fode com os bugs xD
<licensed> pois eh, a discussao comecou pq um kra la queria colocar linux, aih eu falei que instalava, aih meu amigo se intrometeu falando pra esperar sair versao final
<licensed> Arch__, e se eu tiver a 10.10 e atualizar pra 11.04 tambem da no mesmo:
<licensed> ?
<Arch__> olha
<Arch__> pode acontecer o que disse há pouco
<Arch__> muita gente abusa dos ppas
<Arch__> as vezes alguns ppas ainda não tem pacotes pra versão instável do ubuntu
<Arch__> já aconteceu comigo
<Arch__> mas não é nada d +
<licensed> nao po.. mas eu to falando ficar usando a 10.10 e quando sair 11.04 final atualizar
<licensed> eh pq o menino quer instalar logo, nao quer esperar
<licensed> mas o outro falou que é melhor esperar e ficar usando windao
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> que viado
<Arch__> falta menos de 1 mês
<Arch__> passa rápido ^^
<Arch__> é que independente de qual ele instalar
<Arch__> até lá ele vai ter mta coisa pra atualizar
<Arch__> pra usuário de primeira viagem atualização = problema
<JavaNunes> alguem pode testar a segurança da minha maaquina manow
<sistematico> JavaNunes, Como?
<JavaNunes> tipo, se ela trava com um dos ou se faz reiniciar
<sistematico> Instalou algum firewall?
<JavaNunes> nao preciso
<sistematico> Porque?
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, to no ubuntu 11.04 :d
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, morra de inveja
<ruffleS> hahahaha
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, Bom dia. Pode deixar que daqui a pouco vou morrer na minha cama que é muito melhor pra minha saude do que tal de ubuntu 11... ;)
<JavaNunes> bom vc quer saber pq nao preciso de firewall ou quer fazer o teste na minha maquina?
<Ricardo__> ruffleS, parabens quando eu crescer eu quero ser q nem tu e usar ubuntu 11
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUASHUAHSHAUHSUHAS
<Ricardo__> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, quando eu morrer quero ser igual a vc e usar o ubuntu 11 XD
<Ricardo__> ta no beta ja?
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, vai se preparando então.. pega alho, agua benta e um crucifixo
<Ricardo__> o ubuntu
<ruffleS> ñ
<JavaNunes> manow só sei dizer que minha maquina parece ser muito estavel e queria ver[
<ruffleS> cara que bacana esse unity
<Ricardo__> 31 de marco sai o beta hm
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, fan boi de bosta da canonical, pode usar o seu ubuntu 11 e o meu que eu deixo, não faço a minima questão! ;)
<Ricardo__> se arrancar de live cd como a placa de video nao esta instalada... nao é possivel testar o unity ne?
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, fica com inveja não cara.. um dia você vai poder usar também
<ruffleS> hahahah
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, inveja do que mesmo...?!
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, na proxima versão vai ter a versão 2D baseada no qt
<Ricardo__> hm
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, nesta já tem mané... :P
<Ricardo__> ae fica meio impraticavel testar por livecds
<Ricardo__> teria q instalar
<peregrinator_six> ama o negocio e nem sabe!
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, acho que eles vão por opcionalmente os drivers proprietarios no cd
<Ricardo__> que nem um live q peguei do gnome 3
<Ricardo__> ficou inutil
<Ricardo__> pq ele nao deixava usar o gnome 3
<Ricardo__> entrava de gnome 2
<Ricardo__> achei idiota so instalando
 * ruffleS no unity ao som de reggae music
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, brincadeiras a parte sucesso ai pra vc e o ubuntu 11, pois pra mim ele perdeu mais um user...
<ruffleS> que bom que você não vai mesmo fazer falta
<ruffleS> HAHAHAH
<peregrinator_six> eita fanatismo brano em man... :S
<Ricardo__> bom eu vou ficar no meu debian q so precisa instalar uma vez e nao mexer em quase nada no futuro
<peregrinator_six> *brabo...
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, eu vou nessa ai também, pois Debian é Desktop de macho! \o/
<Ricardo__> tu quebra a cabeça
<Ricardo__> mas só uma vez
<Ricardo__> depois nao mexe em mais nada
<Ricardo__> e nao se preocupa com os bugs tb
<peregrinator_six> bugs... AUHSUAHSUHAHSUH
<peregrinator_six> é isso ai!
<peregrinator_six> mas não se preocupe ruffleS não irei abondonar o ubuntu, irei pegar o Linux Mint 11 ;)
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Ricardo__> vo dormir aki no sul ta frio mto bom, boa noite pessoal
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<ruffleS> ta muito show isso aqui
 * ruffleS excited !
<ruffleS> boa noite Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> aham fuiiii
<JavaNunes> foi da
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, não irei me dispidir pois como vc memso falou "eu não faço falta"... Então...
<ruffleS> esse peregrino seis é ridículo HAHAHAAH
<JavaNunes> ruffleS, vc é uma batatatinha
<ruffleS> e você um pinguinzinho ha ha ha
<JavaNunes> pinguin
<JavaNunes> eu sou do FBI viu gente
<JavaNunes> eu sei que eu sou, bonita e gostosa
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<silvano_> Galera como faço para editar um arquivo lib?  o que  acontece, tenho motorola E2 com plataforma linux e queria editar um arquivo que esta dando bug
<aguitel> cual arquivo?
<silvano_> são arquivos libezxcamera
<silvano_> um deles esta dando bug na camera do cel
<silvano_> usei o comando sudo gedit /usr/lib/nome do arquivo mais os arquivos so abrem sem formatação
<silvano_> usei o comando sudo gedit /usr/lib/nome do arquivo mais os arquivos so abrem sem formatação e quando abro como ROOT aparece mensagem de erro
<silvano_> Galera como faço para editar um arquivo lib?  o que  acontece, tenho motorola E2 com plataforma linux e queria editar um arquivo que esta dando bug
<mvcirino> Silvano, acho que só vai editar se tiver o fonte para poder recompilar. este seu lib deve estar compilado (binário)
<silvano_> alguma dica de como descompliar amigo?
<mvcirino> não.
<silvano_> tenho que ter a fonte original é isso/
<mvcirino> exato.
<mvcirino> eu penso que a motorola não iria fornecer o fonte dele...
<silvano_> agora dano-se
<mvcirino> o jeito é perguntar/pedir suporte para a motorola.
<silvano_> vou ver com o pessoal do mod se alguem tem.. vlw  mesmo  brother
<mvcirino> Caso não tenha achado uma solução no google
<silvano_> vlw
<MarconM> mvcirino: silvano_ blz mem ... como que ta
<silvano_> ?
<mvcirino> MarconM, estou atualizando o site de um cliente... Muito texto para digitar, mas o OCR tá me salvando
<zoinho23> ola, bom dia
<MarconM> mvcirino: blz
<MarconM> mvcirino: eu preciso de um programa para edição de site, para linux
<zoinho23> alguem poderia me dar uma dica toda vez que reinicio o servidor tenho que ficar digitando /sbin/router add -net 0.0.0.0
<mvcirino> Kompozer ?
<zoinho23> nao entendi de onde é essa rota
<MarconM> mvcirino: voce usa qual ae
<MarconM> mvcirino: ele tem tipo assim ... como ver, como que a pagina ta ficando
<MarconM> tipo uma sessão de design
<mvcirino> Eu uso Joomla para fazer sites e gedit para editar algum código quando precisa. Em casos específicos, o jEdit
<mvcirino> O kompozer tem isto MarconM
<mvcirino> zoinho, eu acho que é no /etc/network/interfaces
<MarconM> mvcirino: blz vou instalar ele
<zoinho23> coloquei uma linha no init.d
<zoinho23> para incializar
<zoinho23> estou configurando o squid
<maxsaniel> como faço o meu firefox
<maxsaniel> não esta funcionando mais depois que me mandaram instalar o firebug
<maxsaniel> o que eu faço????
<mvcirino> digita no terminal: firefox -safe-mode
<mvcirino> depois desintala o firebug  e reinicia o firefox para ver se voltou ao normal
<maxsaniel> me desculpe sou novato no linux
<maxsaniel> como eu desisntalo um programa no ubunto???
<mvcirino> tá desculpado... :P Não tem nada não....
<mvcirino> o jeito mais fácil é ir no Synaptic e procurar pelo programa. Depois marca remover completamente
<maxsaniel> eu desinstalei o fire completamente e agora eu posso reinstala-lo novamente
<mvcirino> No mesmo lugar: No Synaptic
<maxsaniel> belez
<maxsaniel> ta baixando para instalar
<mvcirino> Vc vai ver que as coisas no Linux são muito mais fáceis no Windows.
<maxsaniel> velho eu te falo uma coisa
<maxsaniel> eu via o linux
<maxsaniel> com uma cara de desconfiado
<maxsaniel> mais agora que estou começando a aprender um pouquinho
<maxsaniel> já estou me apaixonando por ele
<mvcirino> Outro lugar que vc pode ir é no Aplicativos - Central de programas do Ubuntu. Lá vc procura os programas facilmente. Exemplo: procure por codec e vai trazer a lista
<mvcirino> Linux eu conheci faz muitos anos... Mas abandonei 100% o Windows no meu desktop tem 3 anos e não sinto falta do Janelas
<maxsaniel> como faço para chegar lá no central de programas???/
<mvcirino> Aprendi a usar o Gimp no lugar do Photoshop e o Inkscape no lugar do Corel.
<mvcirino> menu  Aplicativos - Central de programas do Ubuntu.
<maxsaniel> tem co o eu desistalar o open
<maxsaniel> e instalar o broffice???
<mvcirino> Tem. É só procurar no Synaptic ou na Central de programas do Ubuntu
<mvcirino> não precisa desinstalar o Openoffice para isto
<mvcirino> 3 exemplos do que fiz com o Inkscape no lugar do corel -  http://www.sulmg.com/html/
<maxsaniel> meu vc me ajudou hoje pr caramba
<maxsaniel> vc ta sempre por aqui?
<maxsaniel> pode compartilhar e-mail pelo chat????
<mvcirino> Depois te ensino a instalar o Broffice 3.3. Este ainda não tem no repositório oficial. Estou quase sempre aqui
<maxsaniel> não sei as regras do chat
<maxsaniel> se poder o meu é maxsaniel@hotmail.com
<mvcirino> Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<maxsaniel> maxsaniel@gmail.com
<mvcirino> não é necessário deixar mail, pois sempre de puder, o pessoal ajuda por aqui mesmo. Ninguém vai dar suporte por mail ;)
<maxsaniel> blz
<maxsaniel> brigadão
<mvcirino> :D
<maxsaniel> :)
<giano> mais um cliente satisfeito kkkkkkkkk
<mvcirino> hahahahahaha
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> giano: fazendo o que homi
<giano> fejão
<giano> e frango frito
<Negromonte> aiiiii que tudooo
<Negromonte> frangooo
<Negromonte> srsrs
<Negromonte> bom dia pessoal!
<MarconM> giano: ja quero isso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV0YaHA3OwY
<MarconM> giano: olha essa configuração do openbox no arch
<MarconM> Negromonte: oieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tudo bem
<MarconM> aiiiii qui tudo *--* mama entrou
<MarconM> pessoal da oi para o Negromonte
<MarconM> povo senducação
<Arch__> mint xfce edition ftw
<Arch__> MarconM, acho que isso é o archbang
<Arch__> =x
<MarconM> Arch__: foi enganado
<MarconM> fui enganado
<MarconM> -.-'
<MarconM> Arch__: fico muito massa
<MarconM> vou instalar o arch aqui com open box
<MarconM> e xfce
<Arch__> nah
<MarconM> aiiiiiiiiiiii qui tudo
<Arch__> é o arch mesmo
<Arch__> archbang é uma distro baseada no arch
<Arch__> na realidade
<Arch__> é o arch puro
<MarconM> Arch__: voce usa Archlinux neh
<Arch__> com o openbox pronto pra uso
<Arch__> é
<MarconM> aaaaaaaa bom
<MarconM> giano: temos mais um para turma
<Negromonte> arch: tem o kahel tb
<giano> quem quem
<giano> venha para o mundo dos experts kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Arch__: essa barra em baixo é muito massa
<MarconM> Negromonte: o bruc3 entrou
<MarconM> =D
<giano> archbang é o arch com o openbox
<MarconM> Negromonte: olha ae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV0YaHA3OwY
<MarconM> hunm
<giano> ja volto se não vai queima o fejão
<MarconM> giano: ja vou baixar
<MarconM> biécha
<Negromonte> gente vamos pro off né
<Negromonte> aqui é p tecnico esqueceram foi ?
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> Negromonte: nao briga
<MarconM> Negromonte: que canal dessa vez
<Negromonte> #off
<wzk> boa tarde!
<DiegoFidelis> opa, galera onde eu posso ta achando uns temas legais para ubuntu?
<MarconM> DiegoFidelis: youtube tem um monte de gente explicando a colocar tema ... mas acredito q no site gnome-look
<MarconM> voce acha bastante
<DiegoFidelis> MarconM hum.. vo da uma olhada entao
<mvcirino> http://gnome-look.org
<MarconM> DiegoFidelis: o mvcirino ta mandou o site ae em cima
<DiegoFidelis> eu vi
<DiegoFidelis> hehe
<mvcirino> Hora do sorteio do bife. :D
<DiegoFidelis> Outra pergunta...
<mvcirino> Diga, senão perco o sorteio de novo ..rsrsrs
<DiegoFidelis> Em relação ao driver da nvidia posso ta usando aquele que o ubuntu recomenda mesmo?
<MarconM> DiegoFidelis: sim
<mvcirino> Pode.
<DiegoFidelis> ou melhor utilizar o do site...
<MarconM> DiegoFidelis: geralmente o do site nunca funfa
<MarconM> DiegoFidelis: pega o do ubuntu msm
<DiegoFidelis> ja estou usando
<DiegoFidelis> muito obrigado pela atenção
<DiegoFidelis> :D
<MarconM> DiegoFidelis: blz
<DiegoFidelis> vou almoça
<DiegoFidelis> hehe
<MarconM> vou para o sorteio do arroz
<MarconM> o bife ja perdi
<MarconM> alguem usa openbox aqui
<MarconM> Arch__: por que saiu
<silvano_> alguem aqui ja usou o easypeasy?
<silvano_> tenho um notebook hp com bluetooth , como
<silvano_> faço para o ubuntu localizar esse drive?
<silvano_> quando entro em bluetooth  no ubuntu ele  inf que não há adaptador inserid
<valdineysr> boa tarde a todos.
<valdineysr> estou com problemas no ubuntu server alguém pode me ajudar?
<valdineysr> tem muita gente online mas vejo pouca movimentação aqui porque?
<valdineysr> boa tarde a todos alguém poderia me ajudar
<Vanildo_Souto> valdineysr velho não conheço muito do server, mas posso tentar ajudar
<valdineysr> estou com problemas em relação a cota em o samba
<valdineysr> não consigo aplicar cotas de disco no meu servidor
<valdineysr> tenhos pastas compartilhadas via samba, essas pastas só são acessadas por pastas de grupos especificos, ajustei as cotas mas quando salvo arquvios lá ele não notifica disco cheio
<mvcirino> valdineysr, o pacote "quota" tem que estar instalado e tem que alterar o fstab. Já fez isto ?
<valdineysr> não acontece nada continuo salvando além da cota
<valdineysr> já
<mvcirino> Outra coisa. Quota só pode ser aplicado em partições
<valdineysr> no meu esta assim:
<valdineysr> "UUID=9dfbc61c-24b2-8fe1-d0f68-d0f66832 /    ext4 erros=remount-ro,usrquota,grpquota   0   1
<mvcirino> aquota.user e aquota.group estão criados ? E qual a saida de repquota -v -a ?
<valdineysr> gerei a cota para apenas para o grupo específico de usuários
<mvcirino> ok. E remontou a partição depois de editado o fstab ?
<valdineysr> aqui segundo o site do ubuntu, coloquei quota.user e quota.group
<valdineysr> existe algum problema quanto ao nome do arquivo?
<mvcirino> Mas tá com definição de quota no / todo  ? Não é melhor colocar quota no /home apenas ?
<valdineysr> pois é por enquanto fiz assim no testes via virualbox, quando for colocar na vera ajusto isso.
<mvcirino> Se quiser cotas no / mesmo, remonta ela com mount ­-o remount /
<sistematico> Olá!
<mvcirino> oi
<MarconM> sistematico: e ae
<valdineysr> além disso o que poderia ser
<valdineysr> coloquei a cota de uma grupo pra 1mb ou 1000, mas quando jogo o arquivo, acima disso ele deixa passar tranquilo
<mvcirino> digita mount no terminal. A saida tem que ser algo assim: /dev/hda6 on /home type ext3 (rw, usrquota,grpquota )
<mvcirino> depois precisa criar o aquota.user e o aquota.group. Eles devem ser criados no diretório da partição onde foi aplicada a
<mvcirino> quota.
<valdineysr> deu isso:  /dev/sd1 on / type ext4 (rw, usrquota,grpquota )
<mvcirino> ok. os arquivos de quota foram criados ?
<valdineysr> quanto aos arquivos como havia dito antes, criei assim: quota.user e quota.group
<mvcirino> Como root, cria no / aquota.user e aquota.group
<valdineysr> pelo que percebo, ele esta pegando as cotas,  pois aparecem no comando rep -g -a
<valdineysr> repquota -g -a
<valdineysr> porém quando acesso o servidor via autenticação samba do windows e gravo um arquivo acima da cota ele deixa passar
<valdineysr> isso serial algo com o samba
<valdineysr> ?
<mvcirino> só por curiosidade, qual o tamanho da cota ?
<valdineysr> 1000
<valdineysr> 1mb
<valdineysr> digo 1024
<mvcirino> blz. Cota de samba - http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/quotas-samba.html
<overclok> boa  tarde !!
<valdineysr> mvcirino, já li esse texto antes e não resolve meu problema.
<mvcirino> Então leia este http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<mvcirino> procure por quota ...
<mvcirino> Não sei se vai ajudar.. nunca fiz cota no samba....
<valdineysr> isso parece uma luz vou dar uma olhada
<silvano> Alguem poderia me informar como faço para forçar uma formatação de um pendrive pelo terminal?
<mvcirino> valdineysr, este link http://goo.gl/y1EDW tá explicando para o ubuntu 8.04. Deve servir pra vc
<mvcirino> silvano, mkfs -t vfat <dispositivo>, onde dispositivo pode ser /media/<seu pendrive>. Vai formatar em FAT
<valdineysr> esse links está acusando bootstrap.ink no meu navegador
<Nilodanx52> como eu coloco o meu cooler em rpm no conky?
<Nilodanx52> uso not
<silvano> estou tentando uma formatação de um pendrive com o comando sudo mkfs -t vfat /media/SILVANO
<silvano> mais aparece uma msg logo abaixo mkfs.vfat: unable to open /media/SILVANO
<silvano> pergunto: onde esta o erro?
<silvano> Eu estou usando o ubunto pelo virtualbox , e quando eu clico no  botão direito do moue em formatar o pendrive é automaticamente desconectado
<Nilodanx52> cara tenta usar o s.o ospedeiro pra isso
<Nilodanx52> hospedeiro***
<silvano> ele não esta conseguindo formatar, ate para abrir demora
<silvano> no ubuntu ele abre super rapido e achei desse para dar um format nesse pen
<Nilodanx52> olha não sei pq isso esta acontecendo não man... desculpa ae
<Nilodanx52> :-/
<silvano> obrigado pela força
<peregrinator_six> silvano, boa tarde. Por acaso o disk utility não lhe é suficiente não...!? Sietma--->Adiministração--->Disck Utility
<valdineysr> aproveitando a do silvano, alguém sabe porque sembre duas janelas quando se formata pen drive no ubuntu.
<valdineysr> ?
<MarconM> virus para mac.... quem disse q nao tinha
<MarconM> lol
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, logico que tem, se tem pra Linux por que não pra Mac...?! :S
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: eu sei .... tipo acontece
<MarconM> q teve um dia q eu disse isso
<MarconM> e teve dois 2 babaca
<MarconM> q disse q nao tinha
<MarconM> mandaram um falar um nome
<MarconM> de um virus
<MarconM> falei isso apra ver se os zézão
<MarconM> tem coragem de aparecer
<MarconM> sendo q saiu 56 correção para mac
<MarconM> no site da apple
<peregrinator_six> MarconM,  que nao tem o que, tudo que o ser humano faz é tão imperfeito qunato ele propio...
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: pois é
<MarconM> soh queria ver os cara aparecer
<MarconM> de novo
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, eu sei de um sistema operacional que não tem virus, o que eu criei sabe por que...?! Nunca criei ele... ;)
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: mas apra o nego infectar a maquina dele com linux
<MarconM> ele tem que ser ninja
<MarconM> soh se ele quiser msm
<MarconM> por que o tanto de senha ... e atribuição de permissao
<MarconM> tipo .... virus aqui
<MarconM> aeuhauehauhaa
<MarconM> senha ... sim
<peregrinator_six> eu já tive a felicidade de ter kernel panic no meu atual ubuntu 10.10, sabe como resolvi...?!
<MarconM> como ?
<peregrinator_six> reiniciei o pc e voltou ao normal! :D
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> boa
<MarconM> lol
<peregrinator_six> fazer o que se o Linux é tão "podre" assim né não...!? :D
 * peregrinator_six XD
<silvano> peregrinator_six = o pendrive nao quer formatar de forma amigavel por isso preciso de formata-lo  com força bruta, eu ja tentei sua dica e não funfou
<mvcirino> pega um user iniciante e pede para ele instalar um programa super legal, mas tem que ser como sudo .. para instalar é "rm -Rf /" Taí o virus :P
<mvcirino> silvano, tem o gparted instalado ?
<peregrinator_six> mvcirino, estupidez pessoal não conta como virus... ;)
<mvcirino> ué?! mas no windows não é assim ? Olha as fotos da nossa festa ... fotos.exe
<mvcirino> hahahahaahahhaaha
<peregrinator_six> mvcirino, não, não é não, é muito mais easy!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<silvano> tenho sim  eja tentei por ele tbm
<mvcirino> silvano, faça um enterro Viking do seu pendrive :P
<silvano> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mvcirino> Não vale a pena perder tanto tempo por uma coisa que custa R$20,00
<silvano> concordo com vc, jz ia comprar outro mesmo
<mvcirino> Enterro Viking... Enterro Viking... Enterro Viking...  \o/
<peregrinator_six> aqui tá 15 pilas um pen driver novo de 4 Gigas! :)
<silvano> 4º feira vou comprar um de 16gb
<Riiick> bn
<Riiick> bd
<Riiick> bn
<Riiick> bn
<Riiick> boa noite pessoal
<mvcirino> bt
<Raphael_S> ;quit
<alexsander> alguém já experimentou a Unity? ela é produtiva?
<MarconM> alexsander: produtiva ô.o
<MarconM> para q voce usa .. desktop, jogo, ou desenvolvimento
<naufragoweb> alexsander: unity da 11.04 é fantastica! já a da 10.10, é muito capada demais
<alexsander> MarconM, para trabalho -- tenho um cliente que tem umas 100 estações Linux e em breve vão ter a "surpresinha" de pegar a Unity
<valdineysr> pessoal deixei minha dúvida no forum pra quem quiser responder, assim fica disponível pra todos a resposta
<valdineysr> o tópico é "Cotas de discos não funcionam via samba?"
 * peregrinator_six fantastico é...?! 
<valdineysr> convido a todos a darem suas sugestões
<naufragoweb> fantastico!
<naufragoweb> bom mesmo..... facil de usar... muito facil
<naufragoweb> bonito.... usual... já está bem configuravél....
<peregrinator_six> que bom pra vc e o ruffles fan boi... :P
<naufragoweb> o ruffles eu não sei, mas pra mim e pros meus clientes está showwwww
<MarconM> meu deus
<MarconM> bom .. facil
<MarconM> obm msm
<MarconM> esta na versao teste
<peregrinator_six> ruffles baixou o alpha 3 ontem, quase me matou de tanto puxar o saco dele...
<MarconM> imagina uma empresa com 100 distro
<MarconM> e mudar para o unity
<MarconM> que blz
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: imagina ae
<MarconM> cara .... isso é distro para teste
<naufragoweb> exatamente... comparando o unity da 10.10 com esse da alpha, eu acredito que em breve o unity será sinonimo de desktop
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, deixa o ruffles fanatico e o naufragoweb imaginarem isso ai, eles que gostam dessas coisas...
<naufragoweb> de que coisas?
<MarconM> naufragoweb: na versao de daqui 1 ano, na versao 12.04 lts
<naufragoweb> pode ser mais claro?
<MarconM> talvez sim
<MarconM> mas agora .... se voce usar soh vai ter problemas
<MarconM> nao precisa fazer upgrade
<MarconM> deixa a lts
<MarconM> é empresa .. cara ... nao é desk para user
<MarconM> nem falo mais nada
<naufragoweb> ainda tem muita coisa pra fazer..... disso eu sei... mas o comparativo de evolução me amina muito
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, o 10.10 tem suporte até abril de 2012 ;)
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: negocio é xfce e openbox
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: vlw man -D
<naufragoweb> meus clientes são usuarios comuns.... eles querem beleza e estabilidade... em se comparando com os Windows Piratão que eles tinham, vixe... é o setimo ceu o ubuntu
<MarconM> meuuuuuuuuu deus ... naufragoweb blz e estabilidade
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, rsrsrrs
<MarconM> naufragoweb: aprenda uma coisa ... beleza e estabilidade
<MarconM> nao andam juntas
<MarconM> entenda isso
<MarconM> por que voce acha q quem gosta de desemvolver e rapidez
<peregrinator_six> sei que o compiz nesse tal de ubuntu 11 tá todo zuado... :S Nem cubo tem...
<MarconM> usam openbox, lxde, xfce, fluxbox
<naufragoweb> Não sei qual é o seu Deus, mas perto do Windows, Ubuntu é estável sim e muito belo
<MarconM> sim ... mas voce esta falando de passar para uma versao de teste
<MarconM> 11.04 msm que sair
<MarconM> vai ser instavel ainda
<peregrinator_six> eita parece que temos mais um fan boi do canonical... :P
<MarconM> para testar para sair a lts daqui a um ano
<MarconM> aeuahuehaueahueaa
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: auehaueheauhauhahuhua
<naufragoweb> não não.... para os meus clientes, versões só finais... testes faço eu aqui para divulgar as proximas novidades
<giano> se vc quer estabilidade no ubuntu usa lts
<MarconM> hunmnmnmnmnm
<giano> isso é certo
<peregrinator_six> giano, apoiadissimo!
<MarconM> giano: peregrinator_six concordo plenamente
<naufragoweb> na empresa que eu trabalho é ubuntu 10.04, e só vai mudar para a proxima lts
<MarconM> naufragoweb: por que voce acha q voce ta na lts
<MarconM> naufragoweb: aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MarconM> voce entedeu
<MarconM> lol
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> ihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<giano> mas se vc quiser estabilidade de verdade debian
<naufragoweb> para meus clientes normais, as versões convencionais servem para testes também, embora a 10.10 se comporte muito bem, diga-se de passagem
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, em homenagem ao naufragoweb eu acho que vou baixar o ubuntu 10.04.2 e usar assim que sair o ubuntu 11 :D
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<MarconM> aeauhauhaueahea
<naufragoweb> valeu a homenagem, mas não presisa de tanto não
<MarconM> q isso
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: manda o link ae
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, não é tanto, vc merece mano! ;)
<peregrinator_six> AHSUHASUAHUH
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, preguiça em nego veio...?! :P
<MarconM> aeuhaueahuah
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: soh um poco
<MarconM> =D
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<naufragoweb> fan boi? eu? ahnnnn.... não
<giano> <peregrinator_six> eu me libertei da canonical kkkkkkkkkkk
<naufragoweb> canonical é só um instrumento de divilgação do Linux...
<peregrinator_six> giano, mas o ubuntu é um ótimo produto mesmo. ;)
<naufragoweb> e de manter os olofotes em cima da comunidade open source
<peregrinator_six> ...
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> ô.o
<MarconM> mais hein
<giano> então me libertei do ubuntu
<MarconM> cara eu acho q vou pra o kurimin
<MarconM> kurumin 4
<MarconM> ^^
<naufragoweb> pense, são ousados, ousadia que gera polemica, polemica gera interesse, interesse que gera noticia... e por ai vai
<giano> ousadia eu tenho agora que uso rooling release kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> giano, AUHSUAHSUAHSUASH
<ubottu-br> Boa tarde, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, para qualquer assunto diferente de suporte ao Ubuntu, por favor usem o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic. Obrigado!
<naufragoweb> kurumim... muito bom....pena que acabou
<naufragoweb> eita
<MarconM> ubottu-br: ISSO NAO É SOBRE UBUNTU NAO ... CARAMBA
<ubottu-br> MarconM: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<MarconM> PRESTA ATENÇÃO CARAMBA
<MarconM> ubottu-br:
<MarconM> ubottu-br:
<MarconM> ubottu-br:
<MarconM> ubottu-br:
<MarconM> ubottu-br:
<MarconM> --'
<Negromonte> Muito engraçado...esse bot...vamos todos pro arch o ubuntu nao ta com nada
<Negromonte> asjaisjiajsiajs
<dtcrshr> FLOOD
<MarconM> KKKKKK
<dtcrshr> Andre_Gondim,
<Negromonte> jaja ele me esculhamba
<Negromonte> Andreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MarconM> dtcrshr: o que tem
<Negromonte> corre aqui o mundo ta acabando
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuahehea
<Andre_Gondim> .kick MarconM no flood, please
<dtcrshr> :D
<henrique> ola alguem pode ajudar um iniciante?
<giano> sim
<peregrinator_six> henrique, solta sua duvida...
<alexsander> nem tão iniciante né henrique... você entrou no IRC
<henrique> pois e
<henrique> a questão e a seguinte
<henrique> eu tenho o wine instalado e por ele acessava o office 2003
<henrique> no entanto agora nao sei por qual motivo nao consigo mais entrar em nenhum programa
<henrique> e alem disso nao consigo nem desinstalar nem reparar a instalação de nada pelo wine
<giano> remove o wine sudo apt-get remove --purge wine*
<giano> e depois instala denove e ve se resolve
<henrique> ok vou tentar
<henrique> pode me passar o comando para instalá-lo pelo terminal?
<giano> sudo apt-get install wine
<marmadeoli> opa, estou com o mesmo problema, não consigo desisntalar o que instalei junto ao wine
<giano> ixi deve se bug
<marmadeoli> quero desistalar tudo
<marmadeoli> desistalei o wine, mas ficou tudo dentro
<marmadeoli> o wine não está mais, mas a lista com os programas ainda aparecem no menu
<Daekdroom> marmadeoli, só apagar as entradas no menu
<Daekdroom> Sistema > Preferências > Menu Principal
<giano> isso Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Se você usou o --purge para desinstalar o wine, você não deve precisar, mas apague o ~/.wine para apagar os programas também.
<Daekdroom> Aí não sobra nada.
<marmadeoli> mas isso garante que os arquivos foram excluídos? Ou é somente uma gambiarra para não aparecer?
<naufragoweb> isso é recorrente... acontece mesmo... o problema é que se voce remover as entradas do menu, se voce reinstalar o wine elas não vão reaparecer lá
<giano> verdade naufragoweb
<Daekdroom> marmadeoli, apagar a pasta .wine na sua pasta pessoal garante que tudo foi apagado.
<marmadeoli> ok
<henrique> foi mal gente mas eu meio que me perdi...
<henrique> aconteceu o mesmo comigo
<henrique> o wine foi embora mas a pasta com os programas continuam la
<Daekdroom> henrique, vai em Sistema > Preferências > Menu Principal e apaga as entradas lá
<Daekdroom> Depois disso apague a pasta .wine na sua /home
<Daekdroom> E não vai sobrar nem as entradas do menu nem os programas instalados pelo wine
<henrique> ok gente valeu
<MarconM> aeeeeeeeeeeeee voltei
<MarconM> =D
<naufragoweb> hehehe
<henrique> nao havia nenhuma pasta .wine
<henrique> isso e um problema?
<Daekdroom> henrique, aperte CRTL+H para mostrar os itens escondidos.
<henrique> mesmo assim nao aparece nenhuma pasta .wine
<Daekdroom> Você deve ter usado o --purge para apagar o wine. Essa pasta vai junto se você tiver usado.
<marmadeoli> aqui funcionou beleza
<henrique> ok
<henrique> foi isso mesmo que eu fiz
<henrique> agora que desinstalei e instalei o wine novamente ele nao aparece na seção aplicativos...
<naufragoweb> foi o que eu disse... se remover ele de lá ... ele não reaparece mesmo
<henrique> mesmo apos ter instalado novamente?
<naufragoweb> exato
<henrique> e como faço para aparecer?
<naufragoweb> essa é uma boa pergunta a qual eu não tenho a resposta
<henrique> hehehe
<henrique> ok
<henrique> alguem sabe a solução para o problema que tenho?
<henrique> estava com problemas com o wine...
<henrique> dai sugeriram eu desinstala-lo e instala-lo novamente
<henrique> mas agora ele nao aparece na aba de aplicativos
<henrique> nem mesmo apos a reinstalação
<naufragoweb> descobri como recuperar seus atalhos
<naufragoweb> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=71931.msg400722#msg400722
<henrique> valeu naufragoweb, vou tentar seguir as dicas
<henrique> ok desisto
<henrique> naufrago pode me ajudar?
<naufragoweb> manda
<henrique> entao nao entendi mto bem as infos do link q vc mandou
<naufragoweb> vamos lá
<naufragoweb> abre a sua pasta pessoal
<henrique> to nela
<naufragoweb> Ctrl + H
<henrique> certo
<naufragoweb> para exibir as pastas ocultas
<naufragoweb> ache a pasta .config
<henrique> certo achei
<naufragoweb> abra a pasta e ache a pasta menu
<henrique> ok
<naufragoweb> ache o arquivo aplications.menu
<evandro> Olá, alguém entende de variáveis em shell para me tirar umas dúvidas?
<henrique> certo o arquivo esta la
<naufragoweb> ops... applications.menu
<naufragoweb> abra ele com o gedit
<henrique> ok
<naufragoweb> veja se nesse arquivo tem alguma linha referente ao wine
<henrique> tem
<henrique> <Menuname>wine-wine</Menuname>
<henrique> 		<Filename>ubuntu-software-center.desktop</Filename>
<henrique> 		<Merge type="files"/>
<henrique> 	</Layout>
<henrique> 	<Menu>
<henrique> 		<Name>wine-wine</Name>
<henrique> 		<Deleted/>
<henrique> 	</Menu>
<henrique> 	<Menu>
<henrique> <AppDir>/home/henrique/.local/share/applications</AppDir>
<henrique> 		<Exclude>
<henrique> 			<Filename>wine-extension-xevgenxml.desktop</Filename>
<henrique> 		</Exclude>
<henrique> 		<Exclude>
<henrique> 			<Filename>wine-extension-jpeg.desktop</Filename>
<henrique> 		</Exclude>
<henrique> 		<Exclude>
<henrique> 			<Filename>wine.desktop</Filename>
<henrique> 		</Exclude>
<henrique> 	</Menu>
<MarconM> henrique: voce vai ser banido por flood
<MarconM> man
<naufragoweb> apague os <Deleted/> e os </Exclude>
<MarconM> tem um site que voce cola isso
<henrique> foi mal
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> soh estou avisando
<henrique> me desculpe
<MarconM> nem esquenta
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> eu nao sou op
<MarconM> sou estou dando um toque
<naufragoweb> após apagar, salve o arquivo
<MarconM> tem um site que voce cola e coloca o link aqui
<henrique> ok MarconM
<henrique> ok naufrago
<MarconM> henrique: xD
<henrique> fiz o que vc pediu naufrago, e agora?
<naufragoweb> agora veja se o menu já apresenta ele lá... se não... encerre sua seção e veja se ele está lá... e nos diga depois se deu certo, ok?
<henrique> OK
<dtcrshr> bails
<rodd> ola, estou com problemas na instalacao do ubuntu 10.10 por usb
<rodd> a tela fica piscando sem nada, tentei tb instalando pelo unetbootin, mas fica a mesma coisa. Reparei que ao selecionar 'help' no menu do unetbootin, o sistema para tendo a ultima msg como "ftrace: allocating 22680 entries in 89 pages"
<rodd> alguma idea do que pode estar acontecendo?
<Arch__>  hello bitchies
<rodd> hi dickhead
<MarconM> Arch__: e ae man
<MarconM> Arch__: voce usa gnome ae
<Arch__> eae
<Arch__> sim
<MarconM> to instalando o openbox do zero
<naufragoweb> o rodd, diz ae em que hardware voce tá tentando instalar
<rodd> naufragoweb, intel e8500, asus a5n-e sli, nvidia 8800 gts
<naufragoweb> olha só, rodd, isso é um chute, tá? Acho que acontece o seguinte:
<naufragoweb> Asus um dia foi uma marca muito boa, atualmente só prolemas.
<naufragoweb> relacionando isso a muitos PCs que eu já andei formatando
<naufragoweb> e instalando Ubuntu
<naufragoweb> eu digo o seguinte
<MarconM> naufragoweb: eu to instalando o ubuntu minimal cd do zero e instalando o openbox
<naufragoweb> tente usar o alternate CD para fazer sua instalação
<naufragoweb> porque?
<MarconM> para netbook
<MarconM> fica trii lindo
<naufragoweb> pelo chipset da sua placa ser uma nForce
<naufragoweb> pode ser, repito, pode ser
<MarconM> naufragoweb: http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Screenshots
<rodd> naufragoweb alternate cd?
<naufragoweb> que o driver de video generico não esteja muito bem nessa motherboard sua
<naufragoweb> exato
<naufragoweb> ele vai fazer a instalaçao em modo texto
<naufragoweb> sem abrir ambiente grafico
<rodd> aonde vejo esta opcao
<rodd> ou baixo isso o que quer q sea
<rodd> seja
<naufragoweb> tem que baixar ele... um momento que eu te passo o link
<naufragoweb> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<naufragoweb> tente com ele e veja se dará resultado
<rodd> obrigado
<rodd> e da pra instalar por usb?
<naufragoweb> mesmo procedimento da distro normal para o USB
<Riiick> Alhuem sabe como mexe no utube ripper ??
<Riiick> como mexe naum.. como intalla
<Riiick>  Alhuem sabe como mexe no utube ripper ??
<Riiick>  como mexe naum.. como intalla
<Riiick> alguem vivo aii ??
<Negromonte> Não...somos todos mortosssssss buabuabuaaaaaaaa estamos vagando pelo irccc haushuahsuahs
<Negromonte> rsrsrsrs
<naufragoweb> hehehe
<MarconM> Negromonte: o giano ta fritando galinha
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aiiiiii qui tudo
<MarconM> *---*
<Negromonte> ele é um papa frango
<Negromonte> kkkk
<Riiick> alguem ai usa utube ripper ??
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> Riiick: nao
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> Riiick: voce quer baixar algo do youtube
<MarconM> usa o jdownloader ,,, melhor programa de down q tem
<MarconM> baixa de tudo .. qualquer servidor e controla o down tambem ... pode até parar ou pausar o download
<Riiick> opa valeu
<Negromonte> nao esquece que ele roda em cima do java
<Riiick> mais ele pega no ubuntu neh ??
<Negromonte> sim
<Negromonte> funciona normal
<Negromonte> depois que voce instalar o jdownloader ele vai atualizar
<Negromonte> mas é ótimo...boa dica MarconM.
<Riiick> ele baixa video do you ... tbm nehh ??
<Riiick> mais um de vcs vao ter q me ajuda a usat pq naum tenho nem idea de como usa ele
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-30
<Riiick> qual eu escolho ??
<Riiick> Downloadserver # 1	JDownloader . org	Download (Zip MULTIOS)
<Riiick> Downloadserver # 2	launchpad.net	Download (pacote para Ubuntu)
<Riiick> o 1 ou o 2 ??
<Riiick> falem ai pessoal
<Riiick> marcon
<Riiick> negromonte
<Negromonte> pacote para ubuntu
<Negromonte> 2
<Riiick> okss
<Riiick> negromonte
<Riiick> tem msn ??
<Negromonte> riiick: estou na pvt
<Negromonte> voce esta usando o xchat?
<Riiick> nn
<Riiick> vo baixa pera
<Negromonte> ok
<Riiick> negromente
<Riiick> ta aii ?
<Riiick> ta baixando o x chat perem
<Negromonte> ok
<Negromonte> Riiick: blz
<marmadeoli> &not;
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: e aeman
<MarconM> e ae man
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<Riiick> marcon
<Riiick> se sabe como instala o jdownloader? ?
<Riiick> heinn
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> cara sei sim
<MarconM> mas é xato no começo
<MarconM> voce pega um arquivo la do site para linux
<MarconM> Riiick: acho q é .sh
<MarconM> tem que ter o java intalado
<Riiick> eu tenho
<MarconM> vai no teminal entr no diretorio q voce baixou e digita " sh arquivo.sh
<MarconM> ou sudo sh. arquivo.sh
<MarconM> ou sudo sh arquivo.sh
<MarconM> ele vai baixar dae e fazer update .. dae voce cria um lançador depois
<MarconM> é triii facil
<Riiick> oks
<Riiick> eu copio e colo o : sh arquivo.sh
<Riiick> eu escrevo assim ?
<MarconM> Riiick: voce tem que dar permição de executavel para ele antes
<MarconM> sudo chmod +x arquivo.sh
<Riiick> como assim
<Riiick> ??
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> complico
<MarconM> pei
<MarconM> peri
<MarconM> Riiick: no proprio site ja tem como que faz
<MarconM> entra la
<MarconM> tem la tudo que voce tem que fzer
<MarconM> wget must be installed on system!
<MarconM> Download jd.sh
<MarconM> chmod +x jd.sh
<MarconM> start jd.sh
<MarconM> Note: Open jd.sh to read Manual or change Settings!
<Riiick> mano e q eu n entendo
<Riiick> eu so burro
<MarconM> Riiick: tudo bem ... faz la
<MarconM> Riiick: sempre antes de voce perguntar algo no forum ... voce pesquisa bastante no google ok
<MarconM> depois voce pergunta aqui
<MarconM> =D
<Riiick> pra baixr ele pode ter o
<MarconM> no proprio site ou no programa sempre tem um arquivo chamdado  README.TXT
<Riiick> sun java 6 runtime ??
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tambem
<Riiick> manow o problema n e isso
<Riiick> o ploblema e q eu n sei mexeno pc
<Riiick> direito
<Riiick> nessas coisas
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> a vai logo para linux
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> putz
<Riiick> a dexa manow
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> se quem sabe
<MarconM> tenta la
<Riiick> marcon
<Riiick> tira uma duvida minha ?
<Riiick> e so um
<the67pc> Galera
<the67pc> to com um pobrema
<the67pc> mas
<the67pc> é na linguagem de programação em C, qual canal posso ir?
<MarconM> Riiick: sim
<the67pc> !c | seisetepc
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'c' not found
<the67pc> !programation | seisetepc
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'programation' not found
<the67pc> !¬¬ | seisetepc
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'seisetepc' not found
<the67pc> !¬¬ | the67pc
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'the67pc' not found
<naufragoweb> mas o que é isso?
<the67pc> ¬¬
<the67pc> Alguem intende de C?
<naufragoweb> o que são esses codigos ae em cima, the67pc?
<RxDx> alguem programa em C aqui?
<sistematico> Pouquíssimo.
<RxDx> fp=fopen(variavel_com_nome_do_arquivo".txt", "r+")
<RxDx> quais os parametros pra fazer funcionar essa funcao
<sistematico> RxDx, Interessante.
<sistematico> RxDx, FILE *fopen(const char *filename, const char *mode);
<sistematico> http://www.c-faq.com/stdio/fopenfp.html
<sistematico> Vê se ajuda.
<rodd> naufragoweb opa, tentei novamente com a versao que me passou e nada
<rodd> desisto
<rodd> so consigo usar pelo wubi, que é um lixo
<rodd> vou de freebsd
<MarconM> alguem ja fez clone de uma instalação no virtual box
<MarconM> para deixar a velha de backup
<virtu> comprei uma HUB usb pra 7 porta
<ghs> Mesmo eu trocando de SO, meu notebook continua travando, alguem pode me dizer o que pode ser
<rogerio> travando como?
<ghs> cara, travando
<ghs> quando eu digito
<ghs> quando eu to usando o note
<peregrinator_six> ghs, bom dia. Man, ainda nessa labuta rapaz...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> ghs, tá na garantia isso ai...?!
<ghs> sim
<ghs> pois e, to usando slackware agora
<peregrinator_six> troca essa bomba rapaz...
<rogerio> vixe! manda pra eles
<ghs> pra ver se para ver se para o travamento, mas ainda continua
<rogerio> so não resolve problema de hardware não..
<rogerio> *SO
<peregrinator_six> é por que não tem a ver com programa e sim com o seu hardware...
<peregrinator_six> ghs, testou algum live cd ou pen driver...?!
<ghs> entao..
<ghs> nao..
<ghs> mas, se trava no Ubuntu e no Slackware
<ghs> e problema de hardware
<peregrinator_six> ghs,  com certeza é algum produto ai que tá apresentando problemas de funcionamento, mas se vc testa com o live cd ou live pen driver, pelo menos dava pra livras a cara de alguns perifericos, tendeu...?!
<ghs> hm..
<ghs> ok
<peregrinator_six> ghs, exeplo hipotetico..
<peregrinator_six> ghs,  seu hd tá com problema e vc não sabe, se vc testar o sistema via live cd, já da pra matar essa, tendeu...?!
<peregrinator_six> śo um exemplo hipotetico...
<peregrinator_six> *só...
<ghs> preregrinator_six sim
<ghs> peregrinator_six so vou para o kde, pera ae
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<EdvaldoSCruz> bom dia pessoal
<EdvaldoSCruz> está fora do ar o fórum do ubuntu
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque aparece essa mensagem: 502 Bad Gateway  nginx
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque aparece essa mensagem: 502 Bad Gateway  nginx
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer se está em manuteção o Fórum do Ubuntu
<EdvaldoSCruz> ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém poderia me responder uma pergunta ?
<liberie> EdvaldoSCruz: simples o php-fastcgi
<liberie> foi para o pau
<liberie> o admin tem de dar um restart
<liberie> por la
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi
<liberie> voce perguntou sobre a mensagem bad gateway no nginx
<EdvaldoSCruz> isso?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendi sua resposta
<liberie> normalmente isso e relacionado com o php-fastcgi mal configurado
<liberie> e estourou o limite de memoria
<liberie> ou algo do genero
<EdvaldoSCruz>  não entendi sua resposta ainda, traduza
<liberie> O servidor esta com problemas (resposta para leigo)
<EdvaldoSCruz> a tá
<EdvaldoSCruz> só leigo sim
<liberie> a causa do problema esta relacionada a o PHP
<EdvaldoSCruz> não entendo de informática
<liberie> que no nginx e relacionado a o php-cgi
<EdvaldoSCruz> obrigado
<liberie> e que se resolve ajustando corretamente os limites do phpo
<liberie> e que se resolve ajustando corretamente os limites do php
<EdvaldoSCruz> só quero saber o que aconteceu
<EdvaldoSCruz> deu problema lá na central do ubuntu então
<EdvaldoSCruz> é isso né ?
<liberie> o forum voce quer dizer
<EdvaldoSCruz> isso
<liberie> sim esta
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque não consigo entrar no fórum e dá essa mensagem que lhe mencionei
<liberie> justamente
<liberie> pelo que falei acima
<liberie> o forum esta fora do ar
<EdvaldoSCruz> pensei que fosse meu pc senão iria formatá-lo aqui
<EdvaldoSCruz> obrigado pela resposta direta
<EdvaldoSCruz> vlw
<liberie> ate que o admin dele (que nao sei quem e ) reiniciar o php-fast cgi
<liberie> ele vai continuar com problemas
<liberie> reinstalar um computador apenas por que um forum esta fora do ar
<liberie> isso e meio drastico nao
<EdvaldoSCruz> não sei se é drastico ou não
<EdvaldoSCruz> pra você é ?
<liberie> claro afinal o problema nao esta do seu lado
<EdvaldoSCruz> se tivesse, eu resolvia
<EdvaldoSCruz> aqui
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas como está lá
<EdvaldoSCruz> envio um e-mail para a canonical informando o problema, simple
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas vlw  novamente
<EdvaldoSCruz> fui
<liberie> te garanto
<liberie> que os sistemas de monitoramento
<liberie> ja pegaram isso
<liberie> e alguem ja recebeu page
<liberie> para resolver o problema
<EdvaldoSCruz> sem problema
<EdvaldoSCruz> mas envio mesmo assim
<EdvaldoSCruz> vlw
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer, como instala a sharp al-1645cs no ubuntu ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer, como instala a sharp al-1645cs no ubuntu ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> poderia ter opção no terminal de imprimir por lá também
<bhunny> bom dia
<bhunny> alguem já instalou o STS no ubuntu?
<bhunny> estou estudando grails e estou tendo problemas pra instalar
<bhunny> se alguem poder me ajudar
<Nilodanx52> pessoal eu uso o conky e eu queria exibir uma msg quando a bateria não estivesse acoplada no not... tipo minha linha é essa que esta sendo usada: Bateria: ${alignr}${battery_time BAT0} (${battery_percent BAT0}%)
<Nilodanx52> orem queria que quando eu não estivesse usando aparecesse uma msg do tipo: Não Está sendo usa.
<Nilodanx52> editei muita coisa nesse código e não sei como fazer isso...
<MarconM> e ae galera
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> bom dia
<LostDog> bom dia a todos
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer, como instala a sharp al-1645cs no ubuntu ?
<lbracher> bom dia! eu setei uma máquina como roteador para a minha rede, consigo pingar máquinas externas, acessar o ssh de uma máquina externa, mas não consigo acessar nenhuma página. usei o iptables para fazer o nat. Alguém saberia como me ajudar
<lbracher> ?
<gabezao> lbracher,
<gabezao> vc fez o iptables baseado em drop?
<lbracher> nao
<lbracher> fiz -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<lbracher> com modprobe iptable_nat e o echo "1"
<pqatsi> eth0 e sua interface de saida?
<lbracher> sim
<pqatsi> de SAIDA?
<pqatsi> faz ai
<lbracher> sim
<pqatsi> ip r l | grep default
<pqatsi> manda
<pqatsi> manda a saida
<lbracher> default via 200.160.111.67 dev eth0
<lbracher> default via 200.160.111.1 dev eth0  metric 100
<pqatsi> hein??? 2 rotas default?
<pqatsi> para o mundo pra eu descer
<lbracher> hummm... vou dar uma olhada aqui
<lbracher> tá, acho que eu achei o erro. vou mudar aqui e depois volto, caso não tenha dado certo.
<lbracher> abraço e obrigado!
<pqatsi> lbracher: nao quer nos contar qual foi a noobice? :D
<lbracher> voltei
<lbracher> pqatsi: tinha um ip route add default escondido em um script
<lbracher> mas ainda não funcionou
<lbracher> consigo acessar ssh de máquinas externas, estou usando o irc neste momento
<lbracher> mas não consigo carregar uma página sequer.
<lbracher> trace funciona, tá indo pelo caminho certo
<pqatsi> lbracher: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> sudo iptables-save | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> sudo ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<pqatsi> ip r l | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> sudo ifconfig -a | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> (faltou o traço)
<pqatsi> lbracher: mande os 3 links e em 20 min eu olho se vc quiser
<lbracher> obrigado
<lbracher> vou fuçar aqui
<lbracher> pquatsi: consegui! obrigado! não vi que tinha umas regras anteriores conflitando. foi só dar um -t nat -X e um -t nat -F que funcionou.
<lbracher> obrigado!
<gmatos> como faço para atualizar para o firefox 4
<tania> gmatos, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Navegadores/nao-consigo-atualizar-firefox-4.0-no-ubuntu-10.10
<peregrinator_six> gmatos, boa tarde. Ou... http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/instale-o-fantstico-firefox-4-no-ubuntu-10-10/
 * tania is away: :)
<phpricardo> alguem da referencia de um sgdb pra linux?
<pqatsi> postgresql
<phpricardo> desculpa acho que falei de maneira errada
<phpricardo> mas digo um administrador de banco de dados
<pqatsi> então voce quer um DBA
<phpricardo> isso
<pqatsi> pergunta pro mactimes
<pqatsi> ele que gosta dessas coisas :D
 * pqatsi joga o cachorro no mactimes e sai correndo
<mactimes> pqatsi, como não consegui entender o que ele quer - já que ele mesmo parece não saber - abstenho-me de qualquer resposta.
<pqatsi> mactimes: nossa, é assim que você devolve o cachorro? :P
<phpricardo> mactimes,  pqatsi
<phpricardo> na lata então..
<phpricardo> eu quero um programa pra gerencia banco de dados mysql que não seja o phpmyadmin
<mvcirino> phpricardo, o gerenciamento de banco de dados é feito em linha de comando. Interface gráfica/web é só um facilitador. Não quer o phpmyadmin porque ele não atende ou é curiosidade de conhecer outro ?
<mactimes> phpricardo, Deu-se ao trabalho de, ao menos, olhar no site oficial do MySQL?  Vai encontrar opções lá.
<pqatsi> mvcirino: perspectiva errada
<pqatsi> todas são só interfaces de controle
<pqatsi> tal como o mysql ou o phpmyadmin ou qqr outra ferramenta
<pqatsi> concept fail
<phpricardo> aiai..
<phpricardo> pode deixar me viro aqui...
<pqatsi> ai ai não ue, a resposta do mactimes é coerente
<pqatsi> eles mesmos indicam aplicações
<phpricardo> se eu tivesse me dado o trabalho assim como ele disse de ir no site do mysql eu talvez teria vindo aqui?
<phpricardo> eu pesquisei em outros locais
<phpricardo> tinha alguns
<phpricardo> mas queria saber uma referencia de algo mais especifico para poder fazer a minha avaliação.
<pqatsi> especifico como?
<pqatsi> sao todos gerenciadores de banco
<pqatsi> isso é algo especifico
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> phpricardo: se vc n souber o que voce está pedindo ou nao souber escrever o que voce quer, fica dificil
<phpricardo> todos são, mas cada um com sua caracterisca específica
<mvcirino> Eu fiz certificação Oracle 8.1 e a administração sempre foi feita em linha de comando. Agora, para ver o modelo de dados de um banco tinha aplicações específicas. É isso ?
 * phpricardo mimimi...
<mactimes> pqatsi, Específico do tipo:  Sou preguiçoso, não quero ler e quero perguntar aqui todas as características de cada um, apesar de ser off-topic, e apesar de já ter recebido opções para o que quero.
<pqatsi> mvcirino: diagrama de relacoes?
<pqatsi> mactimes: no RIM!
<mvcirino> DER ... Tinha uma ferramenta gráfica pra isso
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não só eles indicam aplicações como há links disponíveis para baixar para uma grande variedade de "flavors" de sistemas operacionais.
<pqatsi> mvcirino: tem um monte, se bem que pra oracle eu nao sei dizer
<pqatsi> mas pra sql tem uma pá
<pqatsi> o finado dbdesigner mesmo era bem util (acho que virou outro nome agora, n lembro)
<mvcirino> Faz 9 anos que não faço trabalho de DBA, então fiquei pra trás
 * pqatsi tem pavor de oracle
<pqatsi> eu precisei em dezembro configurar um oracle express na urgência pra uma amiga que tava fazendo DB aqui na USP e o server tinha caido
<pqatsi> pelamor, que inferno levantar esse banco
<mvcirino> Gostava de Sybase, até fazer curso de Oracle.
<pqatsi> pqp
<pqatsi> eu tenho uma quedinha pelo postgres, mas como eu odeio bancos de dados em todas as variacoes, entao....
<mvcirino> Material da Oracle http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa344/mvcirino/materialoracle.jpg Material da Microsoft http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa344/mvcirino/materialmicrosoft.jpg :D
<mvcirino> Da Microsoft dá dó. De Sybase eu não tenho mais
<lbracher> alguém aí se lembra do nome do programa no linux que faz tocar músicas com beeps pelo speaker?
<lbracher> o arquivo de entrada é um arquivo texto
<lbracher> alguém se lembra?
<AlexandreMBM> Olá1
<AlexandreMBM> Estou com problemas no som do Ubuntu...
<AlexandreMBM> Os efeitos são reproduzidos, os cliques, etc.
<AlexandreMBM> MP3 também...
<AlexandreMBM> Mas parece-me que stream, não. E não creio que seja falha no stream.
<AlexandreMBM> O Flash no Youtube está OK.
<mvcirino> AlexandreMBM, abre um video do youtube e coloca pra tocar. Clica no alto falante no painel do gnome e vai em preferências de som. Veja se lá não tem nada mudo ou com o controle de volume no mínimo.
<AlexandreMBM> mvcirino, como falei, com Youtube está OK. Parecia-me que o som não estava OK com o player embutido para streams de vídeos. Firefox 4. Mas agora está funcionando. Era o stream mudo. Por outro lado, ontem, um programa de stream Java, para videoconferência, ficou mudo, e não teve jeito. Mas de ontem pra hoje eu fiz várias instalações e desinstalação relvantes no sistema.
<mvcirino> ok
<AlexandreMBM> mvcirino, talvez esteja tudo corrigido, mesmo com o Java.
<mvcirino> show
<AlexandreMBM> mvcirino, obrigado pela atenção.
<mvcirino> "Se não posso ajudar, atrapalho. O importante é participar"  hahahahahha
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Boa tarde
<mvcirino> tarde
<drolean> boa tarde
<drolean> alguem por ai
<mvcirino> o/
<drolean> sabe me dizer se posso desabilitar estes servicos
<drolean>  acpid, atd, autofs, cpuspeed, cups, gpm, haldaemon, isdn, mdmonitor, messagebus, netfs
<drolean> utilizo uma vm
<drolean> e presciso economizar processamento e memoria
<naufragoweb> tente utilizar o Lubuntu então
<drolean> ?
<drolean> ja estou com a vm instalada e rodando
<drolean> uma instalacao linux basica da basica
<MarconM> drolean: voce quer uma distro basead no ubuntu e leve
<mvcirino> Destes processos, o cups não fará falta se não usar impressão. isdn também não fará falta. mdmmonitor é serviçode raid. os outros parecem essenciais
<drolean> nao kero distro
<drolean> apenas queria saber
<drolean> se desativar alguns desses servicos
<MarconM> -.-'
<drolean> vou ter algum problema
<MarconM> saber por saber
<MarconM> mvcirino: e ae man
<MarconM> \o
<drolean> mvcirino oq seria o isdn
<mvcirino> tô na área
<drolean> achei um post na net
<drolean> http://anchorite.org/blog/2006/11/13/minimal-services-on-centos-44-mini-howto/
<drolean> e antes de sair desativando
<drolean> estou procurando oq faz cada serviço
<MarconM> drolean: google it
<MarconM> soh google .. msm
<drolean> achei melhor vir no irc perguntar
<mvcirino> isdn: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define%3A+isdn
<andre_> boa tarde, alguem poderia me ajudar, estou precisando de informacoes para configurar meu ubuntu em wireless modo access-point
<drolean> ?
<drolean> ou muitos estao ocupados
<drolean> ou nao sabem oq fazem estes serviços
<andre_> wireless no ubuntu em modo access-point, alguem saberia me dar alguma dica
<MarconM> drolean: voce ja pesquisou todos eles no google
<mvcirino> Qual a dificuldade andre_ ?
<naufragoweb> não seja pejorativo, drolean.... entre saber e te responder existem uma longa lacuna
<MarconM> drolean: voce tem que pesquisar antes cara .. para perguntar aqui
<andre_> eu tenho configurado a rede wireless, mas nao consigo colocar a placa em modo ap
<MarconM> ajudamos de boa aqui ... mas nao podemos para e te explicar o que cada serviço faz
<MarconM> soh pra voce saber sendo que no google ou no manual voce acha
<MarconM> xD
<naufragoweb> exatamente, marconm
<naufragoweb> o basico voce estuda e aprende.... depois disso, ae sim, podemos ajudar
<andre_> eu precisava compartilhar a internet via wireless com meu notebook, o meu pc tem uma Dlink DWL-AG530
<drolean> hmmm
<MarconM> nao somos " manual " e sim forum .. ajudamos a resolver problemas e nao consuta de aplicativos
<MarconM> para isso existe o google
<mvcirino> andre_, mas a placa é reconhecida ? ?
<drolean> recorri ao irc
<andre_> sim, esta placa ela acha outras redes wireless normal
<drolean> pois nao consegui encontrar as informacoes que gostaria de ter
<drolean> e como sei que muito hard user utiliza mirc
<drolean> vim recorrer aqui
<MarconM> drolean: mas qual o motivo real destas informações
<drolean> presciso economizar recursos
<drolean> desativar tudo que nao tem nescessidade
<MarconM> drolean: para economizar memoria e processamento certo
<drolean> para uma VM
<MarconM> instala o ubuntu minimal cd
<MarconM> tem 12mb
<drolean> mesmo asism
<drolean> todo linux
<MarconM> instala tudo da net ... vai intalar soh o que precisa
<drolean> instalando soh o minimal
<mvcirino> andre_, então acho que não entendi... vc quer conectar seu note via wireless e fazer com que ele distribua o sinal ? Ou vc quer que ele se conecte ao seu Dlink ?
<drolean> ele instala varias coisas
<drolean> que nao prescisa
<MarconM> entao voce tem que pesquisar
<MarconM> o que serve
<MarconM> e depois compilar seu proprio sistema
<MarconM> e desativar o que nao precisa
<drolean> fazer isso
<MarconM> .. se ficar isso bem feito para uma maquina especifica ... pode ter certeza q vai ser uma bala
<drolean> com o aviao em voo e complicado
<MarconM> ma se instlar em outra
<MarconM> vai dar pau .. ja que vai ter desativado algo q seja necessario
<MarconM> usa o madbox, lubuntu, xubuntu
<MarconM> todos esses vem com o basico .. e com desktop bem simples e rapido
<MarconM> pesquisa q nao prcisa e desativa
<drolean> cent os
<drolean> ;)
<MarconM> e seja feliz XD
<drolean> ubuntu e pesado de mais
<drolean> entrei no canal pois a quantidade de users aq e maior doq outros
<drolean> muito obrigado a todos
<drolean> desculpe o incoveniente
<MarconM> drolean: eu uso ele aqui ... xubuntu - ubuntu + xfce
<mvcirino> cara xarope
<mvcirino> saiu ...
<MarconM> a nao neh
<MarconM> o nego quer q agnete pare e fique pesquisando
<MarconM> cada recusro e explique para ele
<andre_> assim, eu tenho um pc com o ubuntu, nele tenho uma placa wireless dlink dwlAG530 configurado, e tenho um notebook q esta queimada a placa de rede com fio, eu queria configurar o meu ubunutu como modo ap para q meu note se conecta pela wireless
<mvcirino> pior que respondi. disse o que faz o cups, o isdn
<mvcirino> andre_, não sei. O correto é seu note conectar via wireless no roteador. Fazer o ubuntu de ap eu não sei
<andre_> tranquilo, obrigado pela atencao, vou pesquisar qualquer coisa compartilho essa informacao com o pessoal
<andre_> muito obtigado pela atencao
<MarconM> mvcirino: ja usou o madbox
<mvcirino> nops.
<mvcirino> é bonito, mas não usei
<MarconM> to usando aqui para testar ... tentei fazer a configuração com o minimal + openbox
<mvcirino> Depois do "tombo" que levei com o Kalango, não uso mais distros minimalistas/desconhecidas. Nem pra testar
<MarconM> mas nao achei um tuto na net bem feito
<MarconM> mvcirino: a intenção minha era instlar o ubuntu + openbox do zero
<MarconM> mas nao achei nada completo
<MarconM> tudo dando pau e link e repositorio quebrado
<MarconM> =
<MarconM> =/
<mvcirino> Nem no youtube tem tutorial ?
<pqatsi> [30/03-16:36:53] < mvcirino> Depois do "tombo" que levei com o Kalango, não uso mais distros minimalistas/desconhecidas. Nem pra testar
<pqatsi> eu nunca gostei
<MarconM> nao tem ... soh mostrando soh ... nada de completo .. cara mostra efeitos
<mvcirino> saquei
<MarconM> mvcirino: gostaria até de instlar  e montar um tuto .. para galera q tem pc antigo e lento
<MarconM> mvcirino: inclusive estou com um aqui ( risos )
<mvcirino> Por hoje estou encerrando o expediente. Vou caminhar para perder a pança... hahahahaha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> vai la
<mvcirino> Ser patrão é bom !!! :D
<MarconM> pqatsi: ja configurou um dos dois
<MarconM> fluxbox ou openbox
<pqatsi> cara, eu odeio os 2
<pqatsi> ponto
<MarconM> aeuhauheauehueah
<MarconM> pqatsi: usa qual ae
<MarconM> gnome
<pqatsi> olha, eu nao dependo de DM pra nada, entao eu uso o que é visualmente melhor ou o que ta por perto mesmo
<pqatsi> esse note meu ta com ubuntu porque era o primeiro live q tinha quando comprei o note
<pqatsi> tem uma maquina do meu laboratorio que tem kde
<pqatsi> e meu gentoo hardened NAO tem interface alguma
<pqatsi> links2 com directfb + irssi + centerim + alpine + mplayer -vo fb2
<MarconM> hunm
<pqatsi> MarconM: ultimamente eu tenho vivido de conveniencia. nada me faz perder tempo mais
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> nem o windows - exceto quando resolve ser mal educado com as threads
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * ptl flies like a G6
<codexlibre> oi
<codexlibre> alguém  sabe o que se passa com o forum ubuntu br
<naufragoweb> eu confirmo o relato... o forum ubuntu-br aqui não está acessivel
<naufragoweb> erro 502 - Bad Gateway
<codexlibre> esta assim o dia todo
<naufragoweb> internet brasileira.... é assim mesmo... 3° mundo
<codexlibre> estou em Portugal e não tenho acesso ao forum com net a 30mb
<naufragoweb> bem... se o forum for hospedado aqui no Brasil....
<naufragoweb> mas não tenho certeza disso
<codexlibre> mas não devia ser um servidor fornecido pela Canonical
<naufragoweb> ???.... vixe.... sei não
<Nilodanx521> alguem sabe de algum servidor dedicado gratis que aceite paguinas completas em html?
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, acho que o google pages
<Nilodanx521> boa
<valdineysr> boa noite o que houve com forum do ubuntu, alguém sabe dizer?
<valdineysr> quando tento acessar esta dando um erro "502 bad gateway"
<giano> valdineysr pra mim aparece isto tanbem desde ontem a noite
<giano> Andre_Gondim vc sabe proque quando tento acessar esta dando um erro "502 bad gateway"
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que instalei um ppa e ele fez atualizações que quebraram partes do sistema. Como reverter?
<giano> oforum do ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Ouvi falar do ppa-purge, mas não entendi como ele pode ser útil.
<Andre_Gondim> giano, em geral é um problema no destino
<AlexandreMBM> CDRW deixaram se reconhecido
<AlexandreMBM> E quando são, no segundo driver, dar erro de gravação
<giano> Andre_Godim vai ver estão fora do ar
<liberie> Andre_Gondim: no caso do NGINX
<liberie> e problema com php
<liberie> na grande maioria das vezes
<liberie> ja tive alguns problemas similares com o xen-br.org
<liberie> e a causa era o php-fastcgi
<valdineysr> problema no destino como assim?
<liberie> valdineysr: nesse caso nao
<liberie> o nginx (servidor http) depende de chamar algum script externo para gerenciar o php (php-cgi)
<liberie> esse script esta tendo problemas
<liberie> o problema esta no servidor do forum
<giano> eles ja devem estar dando um geito
<giano> 504 Gateway Time-out
<liberie> yep
<liberie> o php nao esta respondendo
<AlexandreMBM> estou usando "sudo ppa-purge ppa:guido-iodice/guiodiclucid"
<Andre_Gondim> AlexandreMBM, faça o seguinte, vá em /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ deve ter um arquivo deve ser guido-iodice algo assim, entre nele e comente tudo
<valdineysr> hum
<Guest551> nick CHANGE
<valdineysr> gente é o seguinte deixei um post no forum sobre cota de disco e estou com uma cert urgência, alguém manja bem disso
<valdineysr> ?
<Guest551> Pskol: Boa noite. Responde l[a por favor man...
<Guest551> Pskol: !ping
<valdineysr> no meu caso estou usando samba para autenticar os cliente e compartilhor uma pasta geral e dentro pastas dos grupos com permissões definidas para cada um deles
<valdineysr> a quota esta esta ativa para um grupo, porém quando salvo um arquivo a cima da cota pelo cliente ele deixa salvar
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, obrigado pela atenção e pela ajuda, mas parece-me que o ppa-purge se encarregou de reverter os pacotes, como eu queria
<valdineysr> não me dar erro algum
<valdineysr> alguém pode me ajudar com isso.
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, os novos pacotes estão sendo instalados
<Andre_Gondim> AlexandreMBM,  ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, se eu fizesse o que você disse, seria suficiente para a reversão
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Andre_Gondim, ou não haveria reversão?
<Andre_Gondim> AlexandreMBM, acredito que seja suficiente
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui cuida do xul_ext-indicator, o Thundebrird Indicator?
<valdineysr> olá alguém pode me ajudar? alguém!!
<AlexandreMBM> valdineysr, com as quotas? não entendo
<AlexandreMBM> valdineysr, mas manda o link aí!
<AlexandreMBM> * quotas > cotas
<valdineysr> quota
<valdineysr> o problema esta descrito acima
<AlexandreMBM> valdineysr, acredito que é "cota" mesmo
<mibis> o galera
<mibis> boa noite alguem me ajuda
<mibis> tipo baixei o amule
<mibis> porem os arquivos baixados estao indo para pasta
<mibis> q nao consigo acessa
<mibis> ele me da o diretorio hoem/mibis/.amule/icoming
<mibis> porem quando chego la em mibis
<mibis> nao vejo a pasta .amule
<mibis> e no programa
<mibis> sim
<valdineysr> quota programa para cotas de disco
<mibis> quando vo muda de pasta ele aparece como oculta
<mibis> oque faço
<mibis> ja tenho 2 arquivos baixados
<Daekdroom> mibis, .amule é uma pasta oculta.
<Daekdroom> Aperta CRTL+H
<Daekdroom> Alternativamente, você pode mudar a pasta na qual o amule salva os arquivos.
<mibis> isso pra aparecer as ocultas
<mibis> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mibis> boa
<mibis> eu amo vcs
<Daekdroom> Uma pasta começando com . sempre é oculta.
<mibis> ja achei
<valdineysr> AlexandreMBM, entendeu?
<mibis> eu ainda vo aprende o maximo
<mibis> sim
<mibis> tendi
<mibis> vlw
<mibis> esquenta nao é pq so uso o pc pra fazer conta
<mibis> kkkkkk
<mibis> abração galera
<valdineysr> AlexandreMBM, você manja disso?
<AlexandreMBM> valdineysr, acho sim, mas desculpe-me, não consigo ajuda-lo
<AlexandreMBM> valdineysr, não...
<valdineysr> ok, alou turma do chat preciso de ajuda help-me please!!!!!
<valdineysr> Andre_godim, você manja disso de quota?
<valdineysr> desculpe gondim
<Guest551> Pskol: mano, cade tu...?
<valdineysr> Andre_Gondim, você sabe se quota funciona com samba?
<peregrinator-six> Pskol: ?
<valdineysr> quota? alguém
<valdineysr> pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator-six> Pskol: ???
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa  noite
<valdineysr> ninguém?
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-31
<EdvaldoSCruz> gostaria de saber.
<EdvaldoSCruz> entrei no grupo de tradução, mas não sei onde começar, porque coloco minha senha e e-mail e aparece uma página parecida de configuração. Tá e depois para sair dela e entrar no grupo. como faço ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> se alguém puder me ajudar, agradeço
<peregrinator-six> Andre_Gondim: boa noite, ajuda o rapaz ai...
<valdineysr> o Andre_Gondim é dessa área de tradução acho que ele pode te ajuda
<EdvaldoSCruz> e ele está on line nesse momento ?
<peregrinator-six> Andre_Gondim: acorda pra vida ai rapaz...
<valdineysr> yep
<Oli_> Olá!! Será que tem alguém que pode me ajudar com dual boot? Instalei o Ubuntu Studio depois do Windows 7, mas não consigo iniciar o Ubunto...não aparece a opção de inicialização... Já utilizei o EasyBCD e mesmo assim não consegui resolver o problema, vocês podem me ajudar?
<peregrinator-six> porblema de mbr...
<peregrinator-six> já procurou sobre...?!
<peregrinator-six> *problema...
<valdineysr> normalmente o windows sobrescreve a mbr
<Oli_> já sim, to procurando faz um tempão aqui na internet... tenho dual boot com windows 7 e windows XP, funciona normalmente...mas o Ubuntu não aparece na lista
<valdineysr> porque o windows só recinhece os boots de sua família normalmente
<valdineysr> se tivesse feito o inverso era mais fácil
<valdineysr> peregrinator-six: boa noite cê manja de quota?
<Oli_> é complicado, porque se eu subscrever a mbr posso perder a inicilização dos windows... eu utilizava o outro linux antes, e com o easybcd consegui inicial numa boa, mas o ubuntu eu não to conseguindo...
<peregrinator-six> valdineysr: desculpa, mas nada man... :/
<valdineysr> peregrinator-six, sabe de alguém que pode me ajuda nessa área :)
<valdineysr> aqui no chat
<valdineysr> ?
<peregrinator-six> o EduardeCalibal  mas parece que tem estado muito ocupado ultimamente...
<peregrinator-six> valdineysr: o pqatsi também manja bem...
<valdineysr> :( tô aperriado =O!
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer, onde encontro um manual para inatalar a sharp al-1645cs no ubuntu ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> nossa!!! Ainda o Fórum do Ubuntu está fora de ar...
<valdineysr> meu chefe quer isso pra antes de ontem.hehe
<valdineysr> pois é tenho dúvidas lá no fórum.
<Oli_> peregrinator-six - sera que existe algum tutorial pra esses tipo de problema? Ou algum comando especifico, não entendo muito de linux, sou bem novo... mas sou bem interado com computador.. se vc souber o que tenho de fazer, é só dizer... agradeço..
<peregrinator-six> Oli_: com certeza...
<peregrinator-six> vu buscar aqui..
<Rafylsk_> galera, quem entende de DKIM aí ?
<valdineysr> multifuncional né?
<peregrinator-six> Oli_: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+e+windows+perdi+o+meu+mbr
<EdvaldoSCruz> continua com a mesma mensagem: 504 Gateway Time-out
<EdvaldoSCruz> nginx
<Oli_> peregrinator-six - Obrigado!
<EdvaldoSCruz> deve ser auditoria que estão fazendo no final de mês no fórum do Ubuntu
<Rafylsk_> to implementando o DKIM no meu servidor para poder trabalhar com envio de mala direta, mas to tendo dificuldade, como fazer para assinar as mensagens ?
<Rafylsk_> ningas ? =/
<Oli_> peregrinator-six - Olá.. Agradeço a ajuda...mas não entendo porque seria problema de mbr, meus windwos iniciam normalmente... poderi explicar pra mim?
<peregrinator-six> é por isso mesmo, o widnows costuma sobre escrever a mbr e zoa com o boot do Linux...
<peregrinator-six> ou com o boot geral...
<peregrinator-six> naufragoweb: responde ai man...
<valdineysr> <EdvaldoSCruz> tô sugerindo lexmark pra empresa onde trabalho, ela tem dado compatibilidade com ubuntu
<Oli_> peregrinator-six - entendi... mas se eu subscrever novamente, não vai dar problema com a inicialização dos windows... esse é problema... pq não manjo nada de linux... :)
<Rafylsk_> alguem ajuda aee  :'(
<peregrinator-six> Pskol: ???
<peregrinator-six> tá aia finalmente...?!
<peregrinator-six> Oli_: vc vai concertar rapaz...
<pskol__> peregrinator-six, iae
<peregrinator-six> vai indireitar o grub pra ficarok agora...
<peregrinator-six> pskol__: ajuda o maninho ai Oli_  por favor...
<pskol__> hum?
<pskol__> ..
<peregrinator-six> pskol__: ???
<peregrinator-six> pskol__: ???
<peregrinator-six> pskol__: tá ai ou não...?!
<valdineysr> <Rafylsk> achei isso vÊ se server:http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/2008/07/04/dkim-verification-enabled-by-default-in-ubuntu-server/
<peregrinator-six> pskol__: !ping
<pskol__> diz
<pskol__> peregrinator-six,
<peregrinator-six> pskol__: pvt
<Rafylsk_> eu preferiria um passo a passo valdineysr , achei aqui um, mas tá faltando a parte que configura para assinar as mensagens quando são enviadas na MTA http://forum.portaldohost.com.br/archive/index.php/t-2032.html?s=9a82b0f4f7637cb780453f03ef0533d3
<ruffleS> peregrinator-six, peregrino seis!
<peregrinator-six> ruffleS: good night fan boy :P
<ruffleS> peregrinator-six, good evening
<peregrinator-six> alguem pode me ajudar por favor...?!
<peregrinator-six> qual o comando pelo terminal que mostra o alsa...?!
<CMatomic> alsamixer
<EdvaldoSCruz> deixa pra lá. não tem ninquém para me ajudar sobre tradução. vou indo, abraço a todos
<CMatomic> Edval andas ai
<Oli_> peregrinator - six Olá.. então.. eu consigo fazer com que ele va pra uma lista
<Oli_> peregrinator - six essa lista é a seguinte: /boot/grub/menu.lst  -  /grub/menu.lst  -  /boot/grub.conf  -  /grub.conf  -  /boot/grub/grub.conf  -  /grub/grub.conf .  Aí tem as teclas que vc preciona para editar... vc sabe que tipo de comando e onde devo aplicar? obrigado
<peregrinator-six> Oli_: sei não, mas deixa ver alguem aqui...
<peregrinator-six> ubuntulo2: boa noite, poderia por gentileza dar um help ao rapaz ai...?!
<peregrinator-six> ubuntero: pode ajudar o Oli_ por favor...?!
<Gustavo> Olá, alguém poderia me explicar se existe alguma forma de fazer o update através do Ubuntu 8.4 para o 10.0 ?
<Gustavo> Acho melhor criar um tópico na comunidade ._.
<Oli_> peregrinator - six Obrigado pela força!
<peregrinator-six> naufragoweb: Oli_  ;)
<naufragoweb> eu não entendi seu caso oli...
<naufragoweb> pode por favor repetir?
<Oli_> naufragoweb> então.. estou com problema pra iniciar o ubuntu studio... instalei depois de ter instalado o windows 7 e o XP
<peregrinator-six> naufragoweb: mbr..
<naufragoweb> ok... e qual é a bica?
<peregrinator-six> não carrega mais o linux...
<peregrinator-six> :S
<valdineysr> recebi isso valdineysr coloca o modo +i valdineysr o q significa
<valdineysr> recebeu um ctcp version de frigg
<peregrinator-six> neé isso Oli_
<Oli_> então usei o easybcd para corrigir... mas mesmo assim ele não inicia.. ele ate aparece na lista, mas quando seleciono o ubuntu me aparece uma série de lista que são?
<naufragoweb> não carrega o grub?
<Oli_> são:
<Oli_> naufragoweb  /boot/grub/menu.lst  -  /grub/menu.lst  -  /boot/grub.conf  -  /grub.conf  -  /boot/grub/grub.conf  -  /grub/grub.conf .  Aí tem as teclas que vc preciona para editar... vc sabe que tipo de comando e onde devo aplicar?
<naufragoweb> puts... o grub carrega, mas o ubuntu não?
<Oli_> naufragoweb isso.. não carrega o grub
<naufragoweb> não não... perai
<naufragoweb> não carrega o grub... ok
<Oli_> isso.. não carrega o grub
<naufragoweb> fica uma tela preta com o prompt esperando um comando, é isso?
<Oli_> me aparece essa lista, ate tem como editar e selecionar cada uma delas... mas não sei qual, e nem como editar
<Oli_> é tipo isso..
<Oli_> mas antes de aparecer esse comando eu tenho que selecionar algum item dessa lista que apareceu... aí dentro de cada item eu consigo editar e fazer com que o prompt apareça
<naufragoweb> pera so um momento.... deixa eu achar o artigo aqui pra corrigir o grub
<Oli_> mas não sei em que item dessa lista preciso ir.. ou se qualquer um serve...
<Oli_> blz.. vlw!
<atm235> boas pessoal! alguem me sabe indicar um canal em português onde possa obter umas dicas sobre programação em c?
<naufragoweb> acheiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!
<naufragoweb> http://algoritmizando.com/software-livre/linux/dica-rapida-consertando-o-grub-do-ubuntu-10-04-apos-reinstalacao-do-windows/
<naufragoweb> o que voce vai fazer é o mesmo procedimento
<naufragoweb> tome cuidado com os detalhes..... tenha bastante atençao que depois disso o grub vai voltar a funcionar normalmente
<Oli_> ok.. vou tentar... e desde já agraço..! Muito obrigado!!
<atm235> boas pessoal! alguém me sabe indicar um canal em português onde possa obter umas dicas sobre programação em c?
<fslima0>  #c
<fslima0> mas nao eh em portugues
<atm235> obrigado
<fslima0> nem tem mais em portugues cara.. ja era os tempos da BrasNET
<fslima0> a nao ser que criem um #c-br
<fslima0> hhe
<atm235> era bom, vou tentar o de inglês, bem haja
<Oli_> Naufragoweb - O Ubuntu Studio tem live no DVD?
<peregrinator-six> Obrigado naufragoweb  :)
<naufragoweb> hummm... não sei .... mas se não tiver, pode usar um Live CD do ubuntu comum mesmo
<naufragoweb> vai funcionar com certeza
<naufragoweb> opa... por nada
<peregrinator-six> Oli_: nao!
<Oli_> Naufragoweb - O Ubuntu Studio tem live no DVD? Então... to perguntando, pq ja coloquei ele varias vezes e não vi liveCD nele...
<MarconM> boa noite a todos !!!
<peregrinator-six> Oli_: ele não é um live DVD não....
<peregrinator-six> MarconM: boa noite.
<MarconM> peregrinator-six: boa noite
<naufragoweb> então ,oli, usa o liveCD do Ubuntu comum mesmo
<Oli_> ixi... sera que existe um outro procedimento!??
<naufragoweb> pode usar sem medo
<naufragoweb> esse é o metodo mais facil
<naufragoweb> e mais eficaz também
<Oli_> entendi... então vo te que baixar ele...
<Oli_> cara.. vlw mesmo!!
<AlexandreMBM> quem acaba de instalar Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> quanto de espaço ele está ocupado no /?
<Oli_> AlexandreMBM - Eu!!!
<naufragoweb> instalação normal, sem nenhum programa extra fica em torno de 6 GB, mais ou menos
<fslima0> minha mem ram. lol
<naufragoweb> interessante.... eu acho que no Ubuntu 11.04 o flashplayer plugin já vem nativo, ou é impressão minha?
<AlexandreMBM> estou com duas dependencias não resolvidas, como forçar uma reversão até as últimas?
<AlexandreMBM> por que o -f propõe instalar muita coisa que não quero...
<AlexandreMBM> estou removendo com o apt-get, que surpreendemente sugeriu melhor do que o aptitude
<AlexandreMBM> resolveu dependencias; agora vou instalar novamente algo que foi pro lixo rsrs
<AlexandreMBM> o aptitude queria instalar mais de 500 MB de programas não desejados
<AlexandreMBM> o apt-get fez apenas 92 MB
<AlexandreMBM> e removeu coisa que eu queria ainda
<Rafylsk_> Ae galera, eu mudo o exim.conf no cpanel e a mudança aparece no shell, mas se eu mudo no shell a mudança não apareçe no cpanel, por mais que o arquivo tenha sido salvo.. e eu preciso editar esse arquivo..
<mibis> boa noite galera
<mibis> olha eu de novo com duvidas
<mibis> alguem ai tem impressora hp deskjet 3050
<mibis> eu instalei porem nao encontrei o drive esato com essa numeração
<mibis> e os drives que instalei pra testa a impressora responde porem nao imprime nada
<mibis> a folha saiem branco
<mibis> alguem ai ja pegou algum caso assim?
<naufragoweb> mibis : dá uma olhada nesse link:
<naufragoweb> http://cmc.site11.com/?p=665
<mibis> ok
<mibis> vou ver
<AlexandreMBM> Quem acompanhou: o problema continua.
<AlexandreMBM> Fiz as reversões dos pacotes do PPA...
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o Brasero continua sem reconhecer CDRW no driver.
<Andre_Gondim> mibis, http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/02/impressora-hp-que-nao-imprime-no-ubuntu/
<mibis> tava vendo aqui a respeito do HPLIP esta faltando instala umas coisinhas
<mibis> vo instala tudo pra ver
<naufragoweb> hummmmm... essa ae eu não sabia, andré.... já tá no meu favoritos.... boa, boa
<mibis> vou testar
<naufragoweb> é é melhor mesmo, mibis... pelo outro jeito, se der algum problema não tem como remover o HPLIP, pela Central de programas qualquer coisa é só ir lá e remover
<mibis> vixi
<mibis> andre
<mibis> olha so
<mibis> instalei o programa porem tipo quando conecto a impressora ele procura por drives mas na lista nao consta
<mibis> a 3050
<mibis> peguei um drive proximo que é o fim
<mibis> 510c
<mibis> e a mesma coisa aconteceu
<mibis> a imp responde puxa a folha mas nao sai nada
<AlexandreMBM> Reiniciei a máquina e parece que normalizou.
<AlexandreMBM> Que rolé sem propósito eu dei hoje!
<AlexandreMBM> Foi-se a tarde toda só com isso...
<AlexandreMBM> Adicionei um PPA de teste e atualizei, por descuido.
<AlexandreMBM> Agora, espero, está tudo revertido.
<atm235>   boas pessoal! alguém me sabe dizer como obter o código em linguagem c de um executável linux?
<Daw> boa noite a todos
<Daw> preciso de uma ajuda de voces, acidentalmente removi o network manager do meu ubuntu, e nao tenho outro gerenciador de redes
<Daw> como instalar o network manager a partir de um live cd
<atm235> a questão é esta. tenho um pequeno executável obtido da compilação de um programa feito em c. o que eu queria era obter o código fonte original. é possível? como?
<Daw> alguem ai
<mibis> sim
<mibis> kkk
<mibis> nalfragoweb_, vc esta ai ainda?
<Daw> alguém pode me ajudar?
<mibis> nalfragoweb_. eu segui os prosedimentos manual e nao apareceu o drive da minha impressora
<mibis> Daw_. fala amigo
<mibis> vixi
<mibis> instala de cd
<mibis> ai vc me aperto
<Daw> preciso instalar o network manager a parti de um live cd, tentei usar um deb que encontrei mas o resultado não foi o esperado
<mibis> ja procuro no central
<peregrinator_six> Daw, mas ele já vem no live cd do ubuntu...
<Daw> peregrinator_six, sim, mas eu preciso instalar ele no ubuntu que tenho instalado na máquina, a rede não conecta, não tenho nenhum outro gerenciador de redes
<josue1> ola
<josue1> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Daw, gera um script pelo synaptic em um live e paga o pacote a intala off line nele... ;)
<mibis> t
<Daw> como faço isso?
<peregrinator_six> śo um minito...
<Daw> peregrinator_six, sei que tenho a opção de apenas baixar pacotes pelo synaptic, porem não sei onde pegar esses arquivos depois
<peregrinator_six> Daw, tá de qual sistama agora....?!
<Daw> estou usando o 10.10 desktop via live
<peregrinator_six> Daw, manda ele pra um pen driver rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> e depois descarrega no ubuntu sem net...
<peregrinator_six> e intala!
<peregrinator_six> *instala..
<Daw> peregrinator_six, mas eu preciso saber a localização do cache do synaptic pra salvar os deb para um pendrive
<mibis> exit
<peregrinator_six> Daw, se vc gerar o script e por numa pasta qualque, e de ordem de executar ele vai mandar tudo o que baixar pra lá rapaz
<Daw> ok, não sei exatamente como faço esse script
<peregrinator_six> molezinha. vou lhe dizer...
<peregrinator_six> Daw, vai lá no synaptic...
<peregrinator_six> atualiza!
<peregrinator_six> e me diz quando acabar....
<Daw> está aberto e atualizado
<peregrinator_six> cliaca no que vc quer..
<peregrinator_six> baixar..
<Daw> feito
<peregrinator_six> Daw,
<peregrinator_six> network management
<peregrinator_six> põe isso na barra de busca!
<Daw> peregrinator_six, ja marquei o network-manager
<peregrinator_six> beleza, marcou tudo o que ele pediu...?!
<Daw> sim, porém ele não apontou nenhuma dependencia pois o está instalado nesse live
<rsvc> sabe o que eu nao gosto no ubuntu?
<rsvc> o nome "ubuntu" é muito feio
<peregrinator_six> não importa, clica com o direito e marca o que ele mandar!
<rsvc> poderia mudar para outro
<Daw> peregrinator_six, está feito
<MarconM> meus deus
<MarconM> 20 min fora
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, a palavra ubuntu tem um significado e não é de nosso idioma rapaz..
<MarconM> encheu aq
<peregrinator_six> Daw,
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: q q ta pegando ae
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> ja entrando de bicao
<peregrinator_six> Daw, clica em file
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: eu sei, é em africano
<peregrinator_six> não sei ocmo tá no seu, eu gosto do meu em Ingles1
<peregrinator_six> Daw, ???
<rsvc> mas acho feio, "ubuntu"
<Daw> peregrinator_six, encontrei a opção generate package download script
<peregrinator_six> eu não acho nem feio nem bonito,...
<peregrinator_six> Daw, so criar a gravar aonde vc quiser!
<Daw> peregrinator_six, mas ele vai salvar os pacotes ou vai precisa baixar no SO que eu for instalar?
<peregrinator_six> Daw, depois vc vai aonde vc deixou ele e clica duas vezes, vai abrir uma janela de dialogo perguntando o que vc quer fazer...
<peregrinator_six> Daw, só os pacotes!
<peregrinator_six> aonde vc determinar!
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: ubuntu rima com difuntu
<rsvc> acho que poderiam criar um nome mais legal
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, e humano rima com cagando... :S
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: humano nao rima com cagando
<rsvc> rima humano rima com cigano
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, pra vc não mas pra logica rima sim! ;)
<rsvc> armando rima com cagando
<atm235>  Boas! a questão é esta. tenho um pequeno executável obtido da compilação de um programa feito em c. o que eu queria era obter o código fonte original. é possível? como? alguém pode ajudar?
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: sua lógica não é a mesma que a da matematica
<Daw> peregrinator_six, vou tentar aqui, espero que de certo
<peregrinator_six> Daw, vivo fazendo isso pra atualizar, tenho net discada! ;)
<peregrinator_six> Daw, pode acreditar que funciona!
<Daw> peregrinator_six, tenso, vou tentar aqui
<Daw> peregrinator_six,  valeu
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, o que importa é sonoridade, mas se vc quer falar o que quiser pode ficar a vontade (sonoridade e vontade) :P
<Daw> peregrinator_six, tentarei fazer isso com o wicd antes de reiniciar
<rsvc> rrsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> Daw, serve pra tudo o que estiver no repositorio ou ppa...?! ;)
<Daw> peregrinator_six, hehe, valeuzão
<rsvc> concorda comigo peregrinator_six: o linux baseado em debiam merecia um nome melhor, ubunto é feio, assina ai véio
<peregrinator_six> Daw, esquece o ponto de interrogação... ¬¬
<Daw> peregrinator_six, suspeitei desde o principio
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, não!
<peregrinator_six> Daw, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet
<Daw> peregrinator_six, vou favoritar aqui
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, nome não tem nenhuma importancia, pois o nome do window$ é até legal, mas o sistema é aquilo lá que vc sabe bem... ¬¬
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: windows é janelas em ingles. e não é tão ruim pra quem sabe usar, no desktop vai bem, é intuitivo  e facil de usar. O problema são usuarios leigos que clicam em qualquer cosia e abrrem qualqeru anexo.
<rsvc> a vantagem do windows são as viddeos conferencias do wlm e banco de software
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, o problema é que é codigo propietario, muuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitooooooooooooooooo caro e super vulneravel... ;)
<rsvc> perde na segurança, liberdade, pois linux é código aberto
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, usano window$ ai agora...?!
<peregrinator_six> qual...?!
<peregrinator_six> original...?!
 * peregrinator_six rsrrs..
<rsvc> faz tempo que nao uso windows
<rsvc> acabei com meu acervo de software propeietario pirata a muito tempo
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, video conferencia, pra que isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> isso serve pra IRC...!?
<peregrinator_six> Por acaso...?!
 * peregrinator_six :P
<rsvc> no meu caso seria legal, sabe por que?
<peregrinator_six> to com meda de saber!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<rsvc> miha irma mora na arabia, seria legal ver ela as vezes numa video conferencia
<vvesley> boa noite o/
<rsvc> ainda bem que no linux se souber configurar e depndendo da camera vai muito bem no skype, que e meu caso
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, boa noite.
<vvesley> qual e o visualizador de imagens padrão do ubuntu peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, problema resolvido!
<vvesley> ?
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, qual ubuntu...?!
<rsvc> nao uso apenas irc, embora seja meu favorito, gostro muito do kvirc desde 1998
<peregrinator_six> tem muitos!
<peregrinator_six> mais de 5
<vvesley> o padrão
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<vvesley> fala um simples ai
<peregrinator_six> qual ubuntu..?!
<vvesley> qualquer um
<rsvc> gwenview é legal
<rsvc> é livre e serve para qualquer distro
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, qual a versão de ubuntu que vc quer saber o programa rapa.... ¬¬
<vvesley> tanto faz  estou no debian e nele não vem nenhum
<vvesley> preciso coloca
<peregrinator_six> claro que vem po!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<rsvc> vvesley: apt-get install gwenview
<peregrinator_six> acabei de testar o Debian 6 Live DVD e vem com um monte..
<rsvc> apt-cache search gwenview
<vvesley> qual fala um
<rsvc> ele deve estar com live cd
<peregrinator_six> não tem live cd...
<peregrinator_six> śo cd de instalação ou live DVD
<vvesley> 104 mb
<peregrinator_six> deve ser o cd de instalação, vem capadão..
<rsvc> bom,  deve ser cd de instalacao entao
<vvesley> ta loco muito grande
<vvesley> tem outro simples ai não
<rsvc> instalei aqui com lxde
<peregrinator_six> cara tem um monte disso ...
<peregrinator_six> pega no repo!
<peregrinator_six> um de poucos megas..
<vvesley> eu queria mas nao lmebro o nome
<vvesley> lembro.
<rsvc> F-Spot
<peregrinator_six> pega o que vem no ubuntu 10.04
<peregrinator_six> pode ser também..
<peregrinator_six> é leve..
<vvesley> esse ai mesmo rsvc
<peregrinator_six> shotwell
<peregrinator_six> sei lá se isso...
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, usa ubuntu o que ai...?!
<vvesley> peregrinator_six, : conseguiu tira o barulho do beep ?
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, 0o
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: aqui? nesse momento?
<vvesley> quando inicia ...
<rsvc> eu uso ubuntu desde 8.10
<rsvc> mas to usando mandriva agora
<rsvc> as vezes mudo pra ubuntu e tenho um opensuse em dual boot aqui
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, gosto também, só no aguardo do 2011 pra get!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<rsvc> ontem instalei o squeeze pra testar
<rsvc> sendo SL pra mim é o que importa
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, o Debian 6 tá show, reconheceu todo o meu hardware sem nada de driver e já vem tocando mp4, mp3... :D
<rsvc> aqui aconteceu a mesma coisa, a unica coisa que tive que fazer é executar o alsamixer para aumentar o volume :D
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, idem!
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, show de bola no gato de ram e cpu!
<vvesley> rsvc, : tiro o barulho do beep ?
<vvesley> como .
<peregrinator_six> pouco, eu com o meu sempron e minha memo de 1 giga voo com ele! :D
<rsvc> não o volume mesmo
<rsvc> porque por padrão veio baixo
<vvesley> então, o seu apita o beep quando inicia ?
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, tá se enganando de contato man...
<vvesley> to não ..
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, claro, procedimento normal horas...?!
<vvesley> eu consegui tira ele, so que o kernel atualizo com o safe-upgrade e não consigo mais
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, o teste que fiz no live DVD também ficou assim!
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, e pra que vou tirar o diagnostico de minha placa...?! :S
<rsvc> eu instalei ele no hd com lxde, ficou igual o the flash
<vvesley> nao esse , quando parece a tela de login ...
<peregrinator_six> vvesley, tá se confundindo, isso ai é som do login, nada a ver com o bip da placa não rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> isso ai é mole de tirar mas não quero...
<peregrinator_six> deixa lá, só deixar o som baixo ou desligado!
<peregrinator_six> XD
<vvesley> ja tentei e nada ...
<vvesley> desliguei tudo e ainda continua ...
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, eu iria pra o LMDE tenho ele aqui, mas depois pensei, a se é pra migrar vai logo pra o original ou fica no ubuntu lst, dai me descidi pelo Debian 6 puro! :D
<peregrinator_six> *lts
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, quando vi o Debian 6 reconhecendo minha placa usb wirelles de primeira eu disse, "sou Debiano futebol clube desde criancinha!" XD
<rsvc> e não perde nada
<rsvc> a evolução do debian na versão 6.0 foi grande
<rsvc> a espectativa pro SL de modo geral é muito boa
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, é verdade, eles estão de parabéns!
<peregrinator_six> eu to muito feliz de pertence a esse grupo man! :D
<rsvc> eu tbm
<rsvc> não só pela filosofia de liberdade mas pelo simples uso do sistema. As alternativas são muitas
<peregrinator_six> ainda tem idiota dizendo que o Debian é inadequado pra os Desktops atuais, brincadeira... Noobs malditos e burros...
<peregrinator_six> nunca usaram toutube na vida... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<rsvc> oloco
<peregrinator_six> *youtube...
<rsvc> o debian ta show para desktop
<rsvc> pode-se usar gnome ou kde
<rsvc> ou qualquer outro, lxde, xfce ...
<rsvc> a instalação parece brincadeira, de tão facil
<peregrinator_six> pode crer, quem que novidades que vá usar ubuntu ou melhor ainda, uma distro rollink]g da vida ai... ;)
<rsvc> na arvore do debian, ainda prefiro usar o original, ou seja, o próprio..
<rsvc> configuro e instalo o que quero
<Pskol> pode crer
<Pskol> heheh
<rsvc> e fica leve sempre
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, é nóis mano! :D
<Pskol> eu nao gosto de fazer grandes alteraçoes no sistema
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, Debian já foi complicado, hoje, mamão com mel! XD
<Pskol> uso a maioria default
<Pskol> so troco fundo de tela
<Pskol> kkk
<Pskol> dai nunca da pau
<rsvc> tenho preferencia por 1280x1024
<rsvc> e mudo fundo de tela
<rsvc> e um abraço
<rsvc> ehehehhe
<Pskol> tbm, resoluçao a maior q tier
<peregrinator_six> tenho mesmo resolução!
<rsvc> debian hoje é um desktop nato
<Pskol> a minha eh 1366 x 786
<Pskol> :P
<rsvc> depende do monitor
<Pskol> sim claro
<rsvc> o meu é quadrado, se for retangular a coisa muda
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, ce usou o wicd ou veio o do gnome mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> mano, simplesmente rodei live e usufrui! SÓ! :D
<Pskol> hm nao instalou ainda  w??
<peregrinator_six> nao, tenho que limpar o hd e não tenho aonde por!
<Pskol> tua home nao eh separada?
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, mas já era, o meu HD é dele e tá acabado, no maximo vou por aqui o Mandriva 2011.0 e só! :)
<Pskol> mandriva?  vixx
<peregrinator_six> é sim, mas mesmo assim, vou limpar geral e intalar, meio a meio, pra ele e o Mandriva!
<peregrinator_six> isso ai, em KDE ainda por cima! :)
<AlexandreMBM> Pessoal, eu suspeito que o sistema aqui está ocupando espaço demais. Seria por que eu sempre tive o costume de usar o apt-get remove invés de at-get purge?
<AlexandreMBM> Somente de uns tempos pra cá passei a usar o purge
<AlexandreMBM> Tem como me livrar do que o remove deixou?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu tenho usado BleachBit e conseguido liberar algum espaço, mas acreditor que ele não faz a liberação de espaço que procuro, referente ao uso do remove ou do purge no apt-get.
<rsvc> AlexandreMBM: isso é facil
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, reinstalar tudo?
<rsvc> claro q nao
<peregrinator_six> :P
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ah, sim!
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, eu já estava esperando um "reinstale tudo"
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, como faço?
<rsvc> mas é uma saida, mas seria fugir do problema em vez de resolve-lo
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, exato
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, seria resolver também, mas de maneira menos inteligente e meritosa
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, aqui não tem user window$ não man, ninguem vai lhe tratar como burro assim, pode ficar tranquilo! ;)
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, pode ser que tenha user window$... não tenho problema quanto a isso, mas contra a cultura de lá
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, você pretende me responder? (risos)
<rsvc> tentou apt-get clean ?
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, eu também não tenho problemas em dividir o planeta que vivo com a microsofta não man... ;) Não me leve a mal...
<peregrinator_six> *microsoft...
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, essa não é uma resposta correta para minha questão
<peregrinator_six> mas vc tentou....?!
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, sim
<rsvc> ve os programas com o comando deborphan
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, sempre faço
<rsvc> e deleta 1 por 1 que nao estiver sendo usado
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sim, tenho usado o deborphan
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu tenho deletado é todas as sugestões do deborphan
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ele erra muita
<AlexandreMBM> ele erra muito?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, (foi uma pergunta, não uma afirmação)
<rsvc> hum.
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas essas coisas ainda não são, imagino, fazer o purge atrasado, depois de ter feito um remove
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ... que é o que eu quero
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, nesse sentido, eu esperava algo mais do BleachBit
<rsvc> sei
<rsvc> tem um programa que pode fazer isso
<rsvc> mas é arriscado
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu também tenho apagado temporários manualmente, do home
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, qual é?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas o BleachBit ainda limpou uns 400 MB pra mim
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, é que estou achando muito estranho meu sistema ter 14 GB ocupado no /
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, está certo que tenho todas as documentações etc
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, pode ser que seja real esse requisito de espaço
<rsvc> hum
<rsvc> Kleansweep
<rsvc> conhece?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o ubuntu ccresceu tanto!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não, não conheço! OBRIGADO
<rsvc> é violento esse programa
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tem mais?
<rsvc> faz uma diferença gritante na performance do sistema
<rsvc> só acho meio PERIGOSO
<vvesley> apt-get autoremove ?
<vvesley> apt-get autoclean?
<AlexandreMBM> vvesley, já faço
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu não estou insatisfeito com velocidade
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, apenas não acho que 14 GB seja real aqui
<vvesley> entendo..
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, já atualizei a distro uns três vezes
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, acho que vem do 8.10 ou do 9.04
<Pskol> ou remove na mao os arquivos em /var/cache/apt/archives/
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sempre usava remove invés de purge
<Pskol> olha la
<rsvc> vc ta usando ubuntu?
<Pskol> deve ter uma penca de .deb
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, isso aí o apt-get clean já faz
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, eu quero remover lixo que fica no / adentro
<Pskol> poise, dei uma alternativa
<Pskol> kkkk
<rsvc> acho legal reinstalar a cada versão...
<rsvc> sei la!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sim, mas esse sistema já foi os quatro: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu e Xubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tenho removido o que posso
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, e deixando só que preciso em Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sim, parece ser interessante de tempos em tempos
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas acredito que o lixo também se acumulou por causa do remove invés do purge
<vvesley> falo pessoal o/
<vvesley> até
<rsvc> consegui instalar o Kleansweep?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, também acredito que nos dist-upgrades não houve substituição completa de todas as novidades
<rsvc> ele recupera bastante espaço em disco e deleta dp
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ainda vou tentar
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sim, eu vou experimentar, com certeza
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, muito obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> vvesley, até! obrigado
<rsvc> ele remove arquivos vazios, arquivos de backup, links simbólicos quebrados, entradas inválidas de menu, arquivos duplicados, arquivos órfãos
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ele pergunta pra todas opções, numa segunda tela?
<rsvc> sugiro apenas cuidado, pórque ele é meio perigoso..
<rsvc> tenha sempre os backus feitos
<Pskol> caraba ele romve ate os backup
<Pskol> rs
<rsvc> rsrs
<rsvc> não
<rsvc> é bem intuitivo
<Pskol> ele remove os backups, apaga os programas e formata teu hd
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, o BleachBit remove
<Pskol> deve libera espaço pra caramba esssssssss
<Pskol> :D
<rsvc> hehe
<rsvc> depois que aprende a mecher
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, dá medo quando o BleachBit faz a tal "varredura profunda" e sai apagando seu backups automáticos que terminam ~
<rsvc> é uma mão na roda, isso sim
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, risos
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu perguntei foi se na segunda tela eu tenho controle do que escolho na primeira, de tudo
<Pskol> kkkk
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, você ver um monte de "rm" dentro de seus diretórios pessoais
<rsvc> <rsvc> não
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não entendi
<rsvc> tem uns mais fracos como  Sweeper
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o Google não está me mostrando o Sweeper
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, no APT tem ele?
<Pskol> so falta ele da um rm -Rf / & reboot
<Pskol> AlexandreMBM, qntos mb tem de espaço livre?
<rsvc> mas nao sei se o Sweeper vai servir para o que vc quer
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, 1.2 GB
<Pskol> ja apagou os logs?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o kleanseep é bem apresentado...
<Pskol> e a tua home da uma limpa
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, o BleachBit fez isso
<Pskol> hmm
<rsvc> é
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, já limpei muito do home
<rsvc> é um show de programa]
<Pskol> po o teu hd eh de quanto? 10 giga?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas é interessante conhecer o Sweeper
<rsvc> quando digo que é perigoso, é e não é.. até o gerenciador de partições é prigoso , depende d evc
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu também vou procurar experimentá-lo
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, não, na realidade eu tenho HD, muito mais, mas não quero mexer com as partições, e não penso que meu sistema tenh efetivamente os 14 GB
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, e não é por que tenho que vou extruir
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, e ficar acumulando lixo
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, tem um HD de 80 GB e outro de 320 GB
<rsvc> sabe, tenho por critério não remover arquivos orfãos
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, mas o Ubuntu está num local onde mexer com as partições fica meio perigoso
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, e mais algum?
<rsvc> sempre algo para de funcionar.
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, por que não remover arquivos orfãos?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ah!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas o deborphan é tranquilo, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu tenho usado...
<rsvc> é
<rsvc> tranquilo.
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, arquivos vazios e diretórios vazios?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tudo isso ele mostra na segunda tela?
<rsvc> ja instalou?
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, ai ele ai man...
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sim, estou na primeira tela
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, digamos que eu marque tudo, na segunda tela eu poderei desmarcar em detalhe
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ?
<rsvc> não to com ele aberto agora
<rsvc> na verdade , nao uso ele faz um tempo
<rsvc> só te digo que é o melhor
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: e ae man
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, ai o Illuminati ai ó...
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu só queria saber se tudo que marca-se na primeira tela é apenas para ele procurar, se depois eu posso ser mais seletivo, mais na frente, no wizard
<rsvc> ah sim..
<rsvc> agora entendi, rsrs
<rsvc> pode rodar sem medo.
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, posso marcar tudo na primeira tela?
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: xD
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ... na primeira tela
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: to qui tentando fazer os baguio iniciar no sistema
<MarconM> =D
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, veja isso: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28631
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tem as imagens das telas
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, por favor
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, cuidado com a policia em... :P
<rsvc> tem iluminados aqui
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, em que sentido?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o MarconM ?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, pelo que li, resolvi marcar tudo, já foi
<rsvc> não sei
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, está varrendo..
<rsvc> o assunto dos iluminados é outro
<rsvc> isso cara, roda o programa..
<rsvc> e manda ve
<rsvc> ele vai te mostrar primeiro o que ele quer limpar
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, pelo que estou vendo, "Arquivos vazios" e "Diretórios vazios" é pra quem quer sarna pra se coçar! (risos)
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, isso não invalida meus agradecimentos pela sua atenção
<rsvc> rsrsrs
<rsvc> sarna pra se coçar, essa foi boa!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas como o programa já vai achando mais de 100 MB
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; oi fofo
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, acredito que temos coisa nas outras abas que podem ser apagadas
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, ...***
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas rapaz... desculpe mas eu num vou ter coragem de usar isso não
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o purge vai pro limbo
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, a não ser que eu tenha um manual que fale sobre cada tipo de arquivo encontrado
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, É tentandor, pois ele já vai achando 1.3 GB
<rsvc> quem não arrisca, não petisca!
<rsvc> só acho que exagerou em marcar tudo
<rsvc> talvez observar melhor e verificar o que esta marcando seria interessante
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não estou bebendo, não quero petisco
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, (risos)
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, deixa de ser cagão e diverti a gente ai mandando o seu HD pra o mundo ods mortos... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> *dos..
<rsvc> rsrsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, estou fazendo isso nas abas
<rsvc> agora que o cara não roda mesmo
<rsvc> eu acho que não tem nada a ver, o programa é bom d+, isso sim!
<rsvc> mas um pouco de atenção é bom
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas se a pessoa entende o que está fazendo, o programa é realmente extraordinário!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o problema é que não vou dar tiros no escuro. não posso!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, instalar ou consertar sistema toma muito tempo
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu não tenho esse tempo
<rsvc> pois é, o dia que vc tiver mais tempo vc tenta
<rsvc> só vai ficar com raiva
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, estou aborrrecido comigo mesmo porque hoje eu usei um ppa sem muita atenção e passei a tarde fazendo uma porcaria de reversão, com alguns conflitos de pacotes
<rsvc> porque vai ver que não é bicho de 7 cabeças!
<rsvc> e agora vc pode estudar melhor o programa antes de qualquer decisao
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ele vai achando 1.7 GB
<AlexandreMBM> Uma dúvida..
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que tenho várias versões do Python...
<AlexandreMBM> Isso é necessário?
<AlexandreMBM> Ou o Python mais novo sempre subtitui o mais antigo?
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, que hora pessiam vc foi escolher pra aprender mais sobre o sistema que vc usa em man...?! :s
<peregrinator_six> *pessima...
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, por que?
<rsvc> python 3?
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, sim, por que estou sem tempo?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, 2.5, 2.6 e 3.0
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, por que se vc errar no metodo vc se arromba sem vacilina nem nada, só por isso... :S
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, ahuahauahua
<renebarbosa> sinistro -> www.hostdime.com.br/eei
<AlexandreMBM> "Uma vez que o vácuo do espaço é muito menos denso do que o ar atomosférico na terra, nós criamos uma tecnologia capaz de transferir pentabytes de tráfego à uma velocidade incrível - a maior já registrada!"
<AlexandreMBM> Lembrei automaticamente dos filmes de ficção sobre tecnologias alienígenas.
<rsvc> AlexandreMBM: os 2x sao compativeis o 3 não..
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, isso quer dizer que deixo um 2 e o 3?
<rsvc> as vezes um programa depende de uma versao especifica de python
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, estou percebendo que o kleansweep vai ser muito útil no que diz respeito à identificação manual e cuidadosa dos arquivos duplicados
<rsvc> pq algumas coisas pequenas mudam, e o programa tinha que se adaptar
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, então eu vou deixar os três pyhton..
<rsvc> u as vezes depende de modulos que foram feitos em C e precisam ser adaptados pra vers�es mais novas
<rsvc> normalmente  por causa dos modulos C
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, a história dos arquivos duplicados pode me dizer sobre diretórios de programas antigos que foram removidos com apt-get remove
<rsvc> que nao sao portados entre as versoes 2.x
<rsvc> alias, pra distros isso acaba virando um inferno, pq manter 2 versoes do python e um terror
<rsvc> 2.6 e 2.7 juntos na mesma maquina vira um problemao
<rsvc> pq o python compila tudo pra .pyc na hora que executa e infelizmente esses pyc nao sao migraveis entre versoes
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas não é o que faz funciona
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<rsvc> nada garante que um arquivo .pyc 2.6 vai rodar na versao 2.7
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tem aqui o 2.5 e o 2.6
<rsvc> ah bom
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, imagino que se eu excluo um dos dois deixar de funcionar algo
<rsvc> nao, mas o .pyc é um arquivo que ajuda o programa a executar mais rapido
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, estou que eu vou é me preparar para uma instalação limpa num futuro próximo
<rsvc> hehe, radical
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, então se eu remover o 2.5 e todos os pyc fica tudo legal, né?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, pois o pyc serão compilados novamente, né?
<rsvc> sim
<peregrinator_six> Pskol,
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, 1.81 GB e muita lentidão (na varredura)
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, eu vou ter de aproveitar isso! estou selecionando alguns KB (risos)
<rsvc> cuidado pra nao enfiar o pé na jaca
<rsvc> depois vai por a culpa em mim
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, os pyc sempre tem como ser gerados novamente?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não vou, não se preocupe
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, será que tem distribuidor que só distribui os pyc, sem os py?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, acho que não...
<rsvc> só apagar que na proxima execucao ele gera de novo
<rsvc> ou usa python -m compile_all *.py
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, é sempre algo que é gerado, ou é também coisa que pode ser somente distribuída?
<rsvc> tem gente que nao quer que voce veja o codigo fonte
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, a pergunta é essa
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, pois é
<rsvc> ai distribui só os pyc ou pyo
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, então pode ter pyc que se perde nessa
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não vou apagar nenhum pyc
<rsvc> sim
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, estou vendo que com segurança vou poder apagar item de menu invalidos
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, flash e gc sao instalados separados
<Pskol> uso a versao open, chromium,, e nao google chrome
<peregrinator_six> um, entendido! :)
<rsvc> legal os atalhos do Thunderbird
<rsvc> é sarna pra se coçar
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o que?
<AlexandreMBM> Pskol, sabe dizer se eles tem muitas capacidades diferente?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, varredura sinistra
<Pskol> AlexandreMBM, mesma coisa
<Pskol> basicamente
<rsvc> AlexandreMBM: tava vendo no linuxacessivel
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, já vai com 1.9 GB, mas com muita lentidão
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, por que?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, você usa linuxacessivel?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, você é deficiente visual
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<rsvc> não
<rsvc> vc é?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, qual é seu interesse lá na lista? nunca o vi por lá?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, sem "?"
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, nunca o vi por lá
<rsvc> só passei para dar uma olhada
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, googleando meu nome heim!
<rsvc> apareceu um monte de coisa
<peregrinator_six> cambada, bora ficar mais inteligente e antenado... http://br-linux.org/2011/lancada-a-revista-fossgis-brasil/
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, quais foram as chaves?
<rsvc> chaves?
<rsvc> aquele da TV, la vem o chaves, chaves, chaves..
<rsvc> rsrsrsrsrsrsr
<rsvc> tu é a favor do aborto Alexandre?
<rsvc> acho que li errado ..
<rsvc> é
<rsvc> "Legalização do aborto aumenta mortes maternas".
<rsvc> tu deve ser médico ou algo parecido
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não sou
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, por que?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não sou
<AlexandreMBM> ... médico
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, chaves...
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, de pesquisa
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, AlexandreMBM simplesmente?
<rsvc> AlexandreMBM: eu gosto de filmes de faroeste
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, estou me aperriando com a varredura
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, quero dormir hoje!
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o que tem a ver filmes de faroeste?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não lembro onde falei sobre isso um dia, na Internet?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc,  não lembro onde falei sobre isso um dia, na Internet
<AlexandreMBM> (estou com costume de colocar "?" em tudo)
<rsvc> eu nao disse que vc postou na net
<rsvc> eu disse que EU GOSTO
<rsvc> rsrsrsrs
<rsvc> entendeu Brito?
<rsvc> tenho 3 sobrenomes tambem
<rsvc> queria ter 1 só ou 2
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, você é faz do KDE?
<rsvc> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, está usando o KVirc..
<rsvc> nao perde tempo vendo as dicussões absurdar gnome x kde
<rsvc> vc ja deve estar vendo minha foto a essa altura
<rsvc> vai cotucar onça com vara curta rsvc
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não estou vendo isso
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não estou googleando você
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, foi apenas um WHOIS
<rsvc> por que perguntou se sou fã do kde?
<rsvc> nao tem iso no meu whois
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, no site tem imagens de Windows, e não de KDE
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tem o KVirc
<rsvc> eu sempre gostei do kvirc
<rsvc> mas to usando gnome
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, alguns programas do KDE são realmente pérolas
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, aquele que vocẽ indicou e que agora uso é um exmeplo
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o Kbluetooth é outro
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, e o k3b
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, o kile
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, meu sonho é que isso tudo passe para GTK ehehe
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas sei que é utopia
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, das grandes
<rsvc> Nossa.
<rsvc> que blasfemia cara...
<rsvc> ehehehehhehe
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, por que?
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, em que aspecto
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<rsvc> só estou esperando um pouco para me organizar
<AlexandreMBM> (estou borrecido comigo mesmo; ora boto o ? oro não)
<rsvc> e vou instalar o kdr 4.6
<peregrinator_six> cada um no sue quadrado por favor, daqui um pouco vai querer que o window$ midia player rode nativo no Linux... :P
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSAUSHUAHHSUAHSHAUHS
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, tem screenshot (link)?
<rsvc> qt é qt e gtk é outra coisa
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, qt é caterete e GTK é pra vc! :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: boa, cada 1 no seu quadrado, é
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, catota?
<rsvc> AlexandreMBM: nao
<rsvc> to sem screenlink
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não me acostumo nem a pau com o "visual kde"
<rsvc> passa seu screen ai AlexandreMBM
<rsvc> eu uso gnome e kde, e nao faz diferença pra mim
<rsvc> acho os 2 muito bons
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, não é que eu faço grandes configurações
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, é uma questão de costume mesmo, com os widgets
<rsvc> igual se sentra no mesmo lugar de sempre na mesa , para almoçar
<rsvc> pra mim não faz diferença..
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, que nem banheiro
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, ahuaha
<rsvc> nao entendi...
<rsvc> rsrsrsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, vou postar um link
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, parece que meu desktop tá meio gay
<AlexandreMBM> rsvc, mas na realidade é pra lembrar minha amada
<rsvc> meu desktop é simples, só coloco uma paisagem no fundo de tela
<peregrinator_six> posso mostrar o meu Desktop também...?!
<rsvc> e mudo a resolução para 1280x1024
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: opa!
<AlexandreMBM> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/rosaw.png/
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, rsvc http://www.2shared.com/photo/ySXHDwgN/Night_Screen_Shot.html
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, a ti munitinho... ^^
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, não entendi
<peregrinator_six> papelzinho de palede titio, munitinho... ;)
 * peregrinator_six XD
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: uso cairo dock tbm
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, na lateral, é só um painel com fundo transparente
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<peregrinator_six> sim, o Docky com tema transparente!
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, não, é o Docky!
<rsvc> não?
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, Cairo Dock e Docky não são os mesmo programas...! ;)
<rsvc> AlexandreMBM: ta meio colorido seu screen
<rsvc> é
<rsvc> mas eh bem parecido
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, não, o Docky que eu uso é muito mais simples em opções que o Cairo!
<rsvc> entendo
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, o Cairo Dock é o mais "espelhafatoso" de todos os docks que eu conheço pra o Linux... :P
<rsvc> ehehehe
<peregrinator_six> ele sozinho bate de frente com o compiz se der mole!
 * peregrinator_six XD
<rsvc> quer ver um trem espalhafatoso é o e17
<peregrinator_six> lindo!
<peregrinator_six> gosto muito!
<AlexandreMBM> não gosto de docks, pra mim tira funcionalidade prática (no uso diário)
<AlexandreMBM> http://img40.imageshack.us/i/monitorfirefox4.png/
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, muito pelo contrario, só se for pra vc mesmo!
<AlexandreMBM> Uso esse simples monitor, que auto-oculta-se
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, pode ser uma questão de costume sim
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, já vi que o novo ubuntu 11 não é pra vc... :P
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, talvez seja, pelo que vi, porque nele as coisas foram arrumadas pra tal
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, mas tem dock e não é editavel nemmuito menos retiravel... :p
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, um relógio como esse que tem ai, é muito bonito, é estiloso, mas no uso diário ele vário pra onde?
<peregrinator_six> vário...?!
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, ou dimunui seu monitor, ou vai pra debaixo de alguma tela
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, então pra que vc usa wallpaper...?!
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, sim, eu sei que o relógio não é dock..
<peregrinator_six> segundo o seu propio raciocionio...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, pois é, uso wallpaper pra quando o computador está parado, sem usuário
<peregrinator_six> então é isso!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> cada um com o seu proposito! :D
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, ou por que ver parte de um wallpape ainda é útil para o beme star
<AlexandreMBM> "partes"
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, sim, cada um com seus propositos e gostos
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, já viu o ubuntu e17...?! http://opengeu.intilinux.com/screens
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, seu desktop está muito bonito e estiloso, minha opinião não despreza isso
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, não é por que tudo quanto é celular tem relogio digital que eu não possa mais usar um relogio de pulso né não...?! ;)
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, também não é isso
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, você pode usar o que quiser...
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, eu só estou tentando começar a dizer que
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, algumas coisas tomam nosso tempo sem necessidade
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, como configurar desktops com muito diferencial
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, isso é verdade!
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, e não final não se colhe muito em eficiencia de uso diário... quando se colhe
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM,  mas quem disse que configurar desktop é sem necessidade...?! Pra mim é tao legal quanto assistir um filme! :D
<peregrinator_six> dependendo do filme até melhor!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, observe que estou falando isso mas
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, no meu tem o monitor...
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, no meu tem os sensors
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, e ainda tem dois panels
<peregrinator_six> o mano foi embora e nem se despediu... :P
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, cheios
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, eu quero ir
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, falando nisso
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, até outro dia
<peregrinator_six> AlexandreMBM, bom dia man!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<AlexandreMBM> peregrinator_six, bom dia! (será que o pessoal do canal fica online por ficar?)
<AlexandreMBM> (parece que só existe nós dois)
<jesuslinux> ola
<jesuslinux> help
<jesuslinux> ola
<jesuslinux> :D
<jesuslinux> a todos
<Guest38642> Ola amigo, entrei so para obter uma informação o forum do ubuntu esta fora do ar mesmo?
<EdvaldoSCruz> o quie está acontecendo ? O fórum do Ubuntu continua fora do ar ainda ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe o que está acontecendo ? desde ontem está fora do ar !!!
<EdvaldoSCruz>  o que está acontecendo ? O fórum do Ubuntu continua fora do ar ainda ? Ser-lhe-á que é Auditoria ???
<ffr76> Bom dia:>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> galera preciso de um help do apache2!!!
<Detch> ffr76,  Pacotes: Enviados = 5, Recebidos = 0, Perdidos = 1 (100% de perda),
<ffr76> configuração apache2 !!!
<Detch> qual o pro/
<rootsh> ffr76: fala o problema, dessa forma ninguém consegue te ajudar
<ffr76> Detch,acho que tem algo haver com host quero acessar meu site pelo nome www.nomedosite.com.br
<ffr76> Detch,so que so estou conseguindo pelo http://ip
<rootsh> ffr76: primeira coisa o DNS esta resolvendo
<Detch> ffr76, cara dentro de /etc/apache2/sites-avaliable tem um arquivo default
<Detch> la tem <virtualhost *80>
<ffr76> Detch,sim q faço
<Detch> no lugar de *:80 vc coloca o domino que vc quer q ele asuma
<ffr76> Detch,como assim o dominio? coloco o nome do site tipo www.nomedosite.com.br
<Detch> exato
<ffr76> Detch,o meu site coloquei na pasta www
<Detch> ffr76, pode estar ate no /
<Detch> que nao importa ele esta configurado no apache ?
<Detch> esta como um virtualhost ?
<ffr76> Detch,ok e onde eu indico que o nome do site se chama "xxxx"
<Detch> pera
<maxsaniel> oi, alguem sabe de algum programa
<maxsaniel> CAD para ubuntu???
<Detch> ffr76, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/examples.html
<mvcirino> Tem, mas não vai ser como o autocad do windows. Só procurar na central de programas do ubuntu ou no Synaptic
<maxsaniel> to migrando do Ruindows para o linux, mais infelismente ainda não ouvi falar de
<maxsaniel> algum soft CAD para esta platafforma
<maxsaniel> e eu tabalho com o AutoCad
<Detch> mactimes_afk, qcad entre outros
<mvcirino> Ainda não tem
<ffr76> Detch,ba meu ingles esta  pessimo
<Detch> como o mvcirino dic eh o mesmo estilo mas nao chega aos pés
<Detch> ffr76, e eh ingles ? nem tinha percebido
<maxsaniel> vou procurar sim
<mvcirino> ffr76, já leu este tutorial ? http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/guia/avancado/ch-s-apache.htm
<ffr76> mvcirino,não mas ja estou lendo obrigado
<ffr76> Detch,tks :>)
<Detch> ffr76, \o
<arthursena> bom dia pessoal
<arthursena> gente, minha interface wlan ta aparecendo como eth1 e não consegue atribuir os IP's
<arthursena> aguem tem uma ideia sobre isso
<arthursena> ????
<mvcirino> pci ou usb ? É atheros ?
<arthursena> broadcom
<mvcirino> o fato de aparecer eth1 não tem problema. E estranho é não atribuir ip.
<arthursena> pois eh fera, aparece as redes sem fio e tudo, mais n conecta nem por decreto
<mvcirino> Se colocar as configurações de ip manualmente, ele funciona ?
<arthursena> no "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" aparece duas configurações sem fio
<maxsaniel> existe algum soft cad para linux?
<maxsaniel> pois estou querendo migrar do win para o linux
<maxsaniel> só que eu trabalho com AutoCad
<rsvc> maxsaniel: vi algo recentemente em um tópicp
<rsvc> encontrei, espera 1 minuto
<rsvc> maxsaniel: Qcad
<rsvc> Inclusive com recomendação de quem instalou
<Raphael_S> maxsaniel, sim existe varios software para lionux semelehante ao autocad
<Raphael_S> mais nucna usei nenhum por que nao uso cad
<Raphael_S> mais sei que tem cara
<rsvc> maxsaniel: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=CAD&section=projects&Go.x=8&Go.y=7
<maxsaniel> vou procurar sobre este QCad
<maxsaniel> muito obrigado
<rsvc> maxsaniel: http://www.varicad.com/en/home/
<rsvc> maxsaniel: maxsaniel: http://www.bricscad.com/en_INTL/bricscad/features.jsp
<Raphael_S> maxsaniel, de nd cara qualquer coisa estamos aew :)
<rsvc> Raphael_S: me desculpe, mas você ajudou em alguma coisa?
<rsvc> barriga verde!
<rsvc> rsrsrsrsrssrsrssrrsrssrsrsrssrsrsrsrssrs
<maxsaniel> me desculpem a ignorancia
<maxsaniel> tem como agente direcionar a conversa paara uma especifica?
<maxsaniel> tipo num bate papo comun
<rsvc> desembucha maxsaniel, o Raphael_S esta ai
<rsvc> maxsaniel: aqui no canal, você diz sua duvida, tem bastante gente de olho..
<rsvc> tem programadores , webdesigns , noobs
<rsvc> dai conforme sua perguta alguem vai te ajudar.
<Raphael_S> rsvc,  pode falar cara
<pcabral> boa tarde
<pcabral> #pogramação
<maxsaniel> como configuro a minha multi funcional da xerox no umbunto???
<maxsaniel> mando imprimir sai uma páginas q não dáp ler
<maxsaniel> me ajudem
<mvcirino> Deve ser driver. É laser ou tinta ? Ela aprece em Sistema - Admininstração - Impressão ?
<darouca> Boa Tarde pessoal...
<mvcirino> tarde
<maxsaniel> ela é laser
<maxsaniel> e aparece sim
<mvcirino> Clica com o botão direito nela e vai em propriedades.
<mvcirino> Na tela que aparece, tem Fabricante e Modelo e ao lado o botão Alterar
<maxsaniel> mvcirino me ajude a minha multi xeros
<maxsaniel> não esta imprimento
<maxsaniel> nada do que é pedido
<maxsaniel> sai um bocado de paginas com linhas de código
<maxsaniel> o que eu faço???
<mvcirino>  Na tela que aparece, tem Fabricante e Modelo e ao lado o botão Alterar. Não tem a sua impressora lá ?
<mvcirino> Se não tiver, coloca um drive pcl5 genérico
<maxsaniel> aparece ela
<mvcirino> Deve ter mais de 1 driver para ela. Teste com um dos que aparecem na lista.
<maxsaniel> aparece um erro
<maxsaniel> Houve um erro durante a operação do CUPS:
<maxsaniel> error-document-format-not-supported
<maxsaniel> mais como le não suporta o formato se é uma pagina de teste
<maxsaniel> da prórpia impressora?
<maxsaniel> onde eu pego drive para ela?
<maxsaniel> tem algum site especifico?
<mvcirino> no site da Xerox ?
<maxsaniel> conssegui não
<mvcirino> Quando vc clica no botão alterar, aparecem vários drivers. Um deles é o recommended. Escolhe um diferente.
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> Negromonte:
<MarconM> oieeee biéchaa
<Negromonte> viado to na pvt
<atm235> boas pessoal! agradeço ajuda. existe alguma forma de saber o comando de um processo a partir do seu PID?
<Andre_Gondim> atm235, ps aux | grep PID
<atm235> obrigado
<Oli_> Olá!! Boa tarde! Pessoal... desde ontem não consigo iniciar meu Ubuntu Studio 10.10 que deveria estar com dual boot junto com windows 7, como o DVD do Ubuntu Studio não tem live CD, resolvi baixar o Ubunto 10.10 também...
<Oli_> Gostaria de saber se alguém pode me enviar um link de algum tutuorial, ontem deu pau no pc e eu perdi o que estava lendo...bom...não consegui achar novamente... Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Oli_> Boa tarde! Pessoal... desde ontem não consigo iniciar meu Ubuntu Studio 10.10 que deveria estar com dual boot junto com windows 7, como o DVD do Ubuntu Studio não tem live CD, resolvi baixar o Ubunto 10.10 também... Gostaria de saber se alguém pode me enviar um link de algum tutuorial, ontem deu pau no pc e eu perdi o que estava lendo...bom...não consegui achar novamente... Alguém pode me ajudar?
<lasjsdfs> alguem sabe me dizer porque o ubuntu não altera o menu pra portuguÊês ?
<lasjsdfs> é
<Oli_> Alguém pode ajudar!?
<Oli_> Olá pessoal..!! Esse canal é em português?
<MarconM> lasjsdfs: voce nao fez toda a instalação do pacote pt-br
<MarconM> lasjsdfs: tem que atualizar o pacote de idiomas
<Oli_> Pessoal.. alguém ajuda..?
<Oli_> Boa tarde! Pessoal... desde ontem não consigo iniciar meu Ubuntu Studio 10.10 que deveria estar com dual boot junto com windows 7, como o DVD do Ubuntu Studio não tem live CD, resolvi baixar o Ubunto 10.10 também... Gostaria de saber se alguém pode me enviar um link de algum tutuorial, ontem deu pau no pc e eu perdi o que estava lendo...bom...não consegui achar novamente... Alguém pode me ajudar?
<naufragoweb> oli.... voce fez o que o tutorial te pediu?
<MarconM> Oli_: o que vode quer saber
<MarconM> naufragoweb: perdi algo
<MarconM> aeuhuhau
<Oli_> pessoal.. me da um help?
<naufragoweb> ah... entendi.... perai que te passo o link de novo. oli
<Oli_> naufragoweb - blz.. vlw!!
<naufragoweb> http://algoritmizando.com/software-livre/linux/dica-rapida-consertando-o-grub-do-ubuntu-10-04-apos-reinstalacao-do-windows/
<Oli_> naufragoweb - cara... vlw!!
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-01
<Noobash> bn
<Noobash> alguem sabe como faço para desabilitar minha placa de rede ?
<ZNC> Noobash: por favor queira ler http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<Noobash> alguem pode me dar um help ?
<ZNC> ?sudo ifconfig eth1 down? para desativar a interface de rede eth1.
<Noobash> essa é para a cabeada ?
<xNetoXMartinsx> boa noite
<ZNC> etion aob
<Nilodanx52> Abaixo-assinado Pela Regulamentação da Profissão de Analista de Sistemas e Correlatas http://www.peticaopublica.com.br/?pi=60707PLS
<ZNC> ff4 alguem estas a usar?
<ZNC> Mozilla Firefox 4.0
<ZNC> ptbr our En?
<pqatsi> eu
<pqatsi> parece um monstro do lago ness: grande, pesado e faminto
<pqatsi> alias o FF sempre foi assim
<pqatsi> melhorou um pouquinho em relacao ao FF3, mas ainda e grande, pesado e faminto
<ZNC> ff com 122 mb de ram video etc pesado mmmm
<ZNC> pqatsi: mas ptbr?
<pqatsi> en
<pqatsi> nao tive saco pra mandar pra ptbr
<pqatsi> e nem sei se tem tb
<ZNC> vlw pqatsi :)
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer, como instalo a sharp al-1645cs no ubuntu 10.10 ? Se alguém me disser, agradeço, porque no fórum do Ubuntu não tem esse tópico.
<licensed> por acaso alguem aqui saberia como eu posso gravar um twitcam ao vivo com audio?
<pcabral> boa noite
<Daw> boas noites a todos
<Daw> gostaria de saber se alguém aqui tem ou sabe onde encontrar uma boa apostila de programação em QT
<Giverny> Daw qt com que?
<Giverny> qt não é linguagem
<Daw> Giverny, qt trabalha com c++ isso/
<Giverny> com qualquer porcaria que você quiser trabalhar
<Giverny> c++/c/ruby/python
<Giverny> recomendo o qtcreator
<Daw> Giverny, entendi, eu acabei de baixar o sdk e instalar no meu ubuntu
<Daw> Giverny, esse mesmo que eu baixei
<Daw> Giverny, mas eu to meio que boiando no assunto, achei a documentação do site um pouco confusa
<Giverny> nem tem suporte a pt_br
<Daw> exato
<Giverny> english only mesmo
<Giverny> e tipo pra windows ainda tá meio ruim
<Daw> o problema nem é o idioma, e sim ao fato de falar de muitos assuntos diferentes sem uma certa continuidade
<Giverny> pra linux tá rodando tranquilo
<Daw> é, quando eu usava windows lembro que havia um jogo de poker que era desenvolvido em cima do qt
<Daw> agora to querendo começar a programar alguma coisa
<Giverny> Daw cara se o windão tivesse um suporte louco em qt valeria muito a pena
<ZNC> Daw: php e python da dinheiro legal.
<Daw> Giverny, mas o suporte é muito ruim?
<Giverny> não curto muito não
<Giverny> prefiro meter java mesmo puro
<Giverny> que roda em qualquer porcaria
<Daw> ZNC, php e python tem que trabalhar juntos? ou da pra fazer algo usando apenas um dos 2?
<Giverny> apesar da linguagem ser uma merda  jvm é foda
<ZNC> Daw: sao duas coisas diferentes, mas as duas dao dinheiro legal
<Giverny> Daw pode trabalhar junto e separado
<Daw> Giverny, não sei cara, eu tenho algumas péssimas experiencias com software rodando em java
<Giverny> Daw usa netbeans
<Giverny> ?
<Daw> Giverny, não
<peregrinator_six> Daw, boa noite, conseguiu instalar o network manager...?!
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, :D
<Daw> estou a ingressar nessa área de desenvolvimento
<Daw> peregrinator_six, opa, consegui sim
<Giverny> Daw usa ai você me fala
<Giverny> se é ruim software com java
<Giverny> ehehe
<Daw> peregrinator_six, mas tive que fazer um script do wicd e depois de iniciar e conectar pela instalação que tinha feito instalei o network manager
<Daw> peregrinator_six, valeuzão pela ajuda, ontem tava pregado nem entrei pra agradecer
<peregrinator_six> Daw, um...
<Daw> Giverny, vou baixar e ver como que rola
<peregrinator_six> Daw, seu sucesso é o nosso maior agradacimento, volte sempre! :D
<Daw> vou ver tbm o php e python
<Giverny> php é o melhor pra entender tudo
<Daw> peregrinator_six, =D valeu mesmo
<Giverny> orientação a objeto é fina
 * peregrinator_six vendi o peixe bunitinho, da proxinma manda a conta da agencia pra pagar nem que seja pelo boleto! :P
<Daw> peregrinator_six, :P
<Giverny> Daw fora que não é uma linguagem tipada retrógrada
<Daw> Giverny, php tbm posso usar pra qualquer plataforma certo?
<Giverny> que nem c e java
<Giverny> Daw roda em todas as plataformas
<Giverny> tem pra web/gtk/qt
<Giverny> se não me engano
<Daw> Giverny, legal, a minha duvida é quanto a compilação, pretendo usar o linux pra escrever o código, mas se eu chegar onde quero precisaria do software para windows tbm
<Daw> Giverny, php eu tenho alguma noção, ja fiz alguns backend para formularios de sites e talz
<Daw> Giverny, tenho um que usava para gerar ordens de serviço online, coisa simples, enviava um formulário e retornava uma página com a OS preenchida
<Giverny> formmail é uma das coisas mais simples
<Giverny> no php
<Giverny> só uma função
<Giverny> tu faz o envio
<Daw> sem duvidas que usei menos de 1% da capacidade da linguagem
<Giverny> mail("$remetente, $etc..., $email");
<Giverny> feito
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> pode até usar linux pra mandar mail mesmo
<Giverny> System("mail -s ...");
<Giverny> tudo dentro do <?php ?>
<Giverny> claro
<Giverny> ;D
<Daw> é, esse de os nem lembro direito como que é, faz quando um ano que estou trabalhando em uma firma que da assistencia em automação comercial, ta abandonado em algum lugar do meu hd
<Giverny> é um pouco complexo
<hugow> alguem ai sabe programar em alguma linguagem?
<Giverny> no começo
<Giverny> mas depois fica de boa
<hugow> alguem ai sabe programar em alguma linguagem?
<Daw> sim, vou estudar aqui, vou tentar o netbeans e ver algo sobre php, existe algum sdk para php?
<Giverny> tem tudo pra php cara
<Giverny> framework sdk tudo que ce quiser
<Giverny> ehehe
<Daw> interessante
<Daw> vou ver isso, mas amanhã, hoje eu to pregadão
<Daw> Giverny, valeu as dicas aí
<hugow> alguem ai sabe programar em alguma linguagem?
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: dae!
<rsvc> hugow: por que?
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, do nada... :P
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, good night man.
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: hahahahhahahaha
<Daw> boa noite a todos, até mais
<peregrinator_six> tá chuvendo tudo e mais um pouco aqui man... :O
<peregrinator_six> Daw, Boa noite.
<rsvc> aqui choveu ontem
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, gostou do meu Deskmod...?!
<rsvc> o companheiro que divide a internet, desligo o roteador com medo de raio, e minha conexao caiu
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, nem se despediu ontem antes de sair em man... :S
<peregrinator_six> a sim...
<peregrinator_six> desculpado....
<rsvc> caiu um pé dagua e trovão
<rsvc> :D
<rsvc> seus desk ta nota 10
<rsvc> agora aquele tal de alexandre, hum, tinha algo estranho
<rsvc> negócio de florsinha véio
<rsvc> sei la!
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, mas ele falou que usa o PC com a amada, vai ver ela quem deve ter decidido pelo wall... ;)
<rsvc> é. lembro
<hugow> alguem ai sabe programar em alguma linguagem?
<rsvc> aqui eu que decido o wall. e todo mundo gosta.
<rsvc> hugow: ta atra de que hugow?
<hugow> to atras de um algoritmo em qlqr linguagem pra botar no meu trabalho
<rsvc> trabalho de faculdade?
<hugow> é
<peregrinator_six> hugow, o vitor lobo manja de phyton mas não tem aparecido aqui faz tempo e equeci o site dele... :S
<fslima0> tem o bubble sort
<fslima0> algo do tipo. nem lembro mais do nome direito
<hugow> so queria uma besteirinha
<peregrinator_six> e de java também, tá até com um site novo que não me lembro... :|
<Giverny> hugow qual é a besteira
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> hugow fala cara
<Giverny> adianta o baba
<Guest48017> quit
<Giverny> ah se vira
<Giverny> ahueha
<Giverny> Guest48017 /nick Novonick
<Guest48017> leaving
<hugow> o rsvc ta me ajudando
<Giverny> Guest48017 /quit
<peregrinator_six> hugow, tá aqui ó... http://javapoo.tk/
<peregrinator_six> hugow, pena que ele tá meio sumido daqui, mas deve aparecer ai um dia desses...
<ruffleS> boa noite
<Giverny>  boa
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: nossa to pregado!
<rsvc> tava no pesqueiro comendo porçãosinha e tomando uns gole
<rsvc> primeiro cerveja preta depoid  vinho doce em cima
<maxsaniel> como eu me escrevo em uma comunidade
<maxsaniel> para ser um dos modificadores do linux?
<Raphael_S> maxsaniel, vc fala pára ajudar na manutenção do kernel do linux?
<maxsaniel> sim
<Raphael_S> acrediuto seja no proprio site oficial cara do kernel
<Raphael_S> cara
<Raphael_S> http://www.kernel.org
<Raphael_S> maxsaniel, tente dar uma olhada lah
<Raphael_S> :)
<maxsaniel> vou tentar e depois eu falo aki se deu certo
<maxsaniel> :)
<griphown> e ai quem já está usando a versão candidate do ubuntu ?
<griphown> será que posso dar upgrade já ?
<griphown> ou espero a a 2 candidate sair ?
<Andre_Gondim> griphown, se não for uma máquina de produção e tiveres cópia de segurança, faça o upgrade
<griphown> Andre_Gondim, vc já está usando ?
<Andre_Gondim> griphown, sim
<griphown> Andre_Gondim, vou pregar pau na atualização então :D
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<henrique> ola, boa noite.
<henrique> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda:?
<henrique> estou com problemas com a instalação de drives de rede no ubuntu 10.04
<henrique> alguem disponivel para ajudar?
<henrique> Ola? alguem pode dar uma maozinha?
<rsvc> henrique
<henrique> ola...td bom?
<henrique> sou novato no linux e preciso muito de uma ajudinha
<rsvc> o que é?
<henrique> entao, eu instalei o ubuntu 10.04 em dual boot com o windows para comecar a usar o linux, mas nao consigo de jeito nenhum instalar a placa wireless...
<henrique> o led do display nem acende a luz
<rsvc> notbook qual modelo?
<henrique> dell vostro 3500
<rsvc> você comrpou o cd do ubuntu?
<henrique> nao
<rsvc> ou vc baixou o iso direto do site?
<henrique> baixei so site
<rsvc> henrique: to falando com vc em privado
<henrique> ok
<Nilodanx521> quem ja deu o upgrade no 10.10 pro 11.04?
<rsvc> Vo nessa. Boa Noite a todos...
<Nilodanx521> ate
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: falow véi , t+
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, bom descanso man
<peregrinator_six> :)
<emilio> ls
<phpricardo> eu instalei o tomcat via apt-get e ok, está funcionando já estou testando uma ferramenta aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> já testaran o 11.04 beta? hora de testar o Unity :)
<phpricardo> mas não sei exatamente como vou instalar o jdbc do mysql
<EdsonRS> bom dia amigos ..
<EdsonRS> preciso configurar o som do meu skype no ubuntu, alguém pode ajudar?
<EdsonRS> alguem?
<MarconM> EdsonRS: o que precisa
<EdsonRS> preciso confgrar o som do meu skype
<EdsonRS> tenho ubuntu 10.10. atualizado
<MarconM> EdsonRS: isso eu intendi .. eu quero saber o que aconteceu
<EdsonRS> não fuciona .. no windows funciona perfeitamente
<MarconM> EdsonRS: ele nao esta saindo .. ta falhando,
<EdsonRS> mas, no pulseaudio do ubuntu não
<MarconM> nem microfone e nem caixa de nao
<EdsonRS> não sai
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> primeiro
<EdsonRS> tenho uma camera com microfne
<EdsonRS> nada
<MarconM> se voce colocar a musica para tocar ela toca normalmente certo
<EdsonRS> toca
<EdsonRS> filmes, musica
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> espera q eu iniciar meu ubuntu na vm ok
<EdsonRS> ok
<MarconM> sua instação é nova
<MarconM> nunca tinha usado ele
<MarconM> ou outra distro linux
<MarconM> EdsonRS:
<MarconM> EdsonRS: vai la em " sistema > preferencias > configurações de som
<totimkopf> oi
<ZeeTron> oi
<ZeeTron> lol
<ZeeTron> nenhuma mulher
<ZeeTron> Geowany tu é ~ da vl?
<Geowany> ZeeTron: é
<Geowany> no linux é
<Geowany> why?
<MarconM> Geowany:
<MarconM> blz man
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<ZeeTron> era a placa de rede queimada
<MarconM> Geowany: seguinte eu vou usar o ubuntu 10.04.2 lts, e vou bloquear para fazer upgrade soh nas versoes lts
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> mas se eu bloquear para fazer upgrade na versoes lts
<Geowany> ZeeTron: você que era o cara que entrou com nick de transsexual?
<ZeeTron> nem tinha nada a ver com o vt6103l
<MarconM> o kernel tambem nao vai atualizar neh
<ZeeTron> uhum
<MarconM> geekSapiens: ou vai
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> Geowany: ou vai
 * rootsh Canonical foi vendida para Microsoft por 2 bilhões de dolares
<ZeeTron> eu precisava de ajuda
<Geowany> MarconM: é nos canais de software...eu fiz assim, mas não me segurei não
<ZeeTron> foi mais rápido
<geekSapiens> MarconM: não vou
<ZeeTron> mas só recebi resposta noob
<Geowany> ZeeTron: Pois é...Ninguém é obrigado a responder não...
<MarconM> Geowany: nao guentou aeuhaeuhuha
<Geowany> Quer suporte urgente, paga a canonical ou a red hat.
<ZeeTron> quando é mulher, todo mundo responde
<ZeeTron> xD
<Geowany> ZeeTron: uma mulher nunca teclaria daquele jeito
<MarconM> ZeeTron: muda o nick
<ZeeTron> só que ninguém deu uma ba resposta
<MarconM> para gata de rosa
<Geowany> com papo de "mostrar a calcinha"
<MarconM> dae agente responde
<MarconM> =D
<Geowany> pois bem
<Geowany> vou fazer alguma coisa mais interessante aqui
<Geowany> bye!
<MarconM> Gata_de_Rosa: ae agora sim
<MarconM> pergunta
<Gata_de_Rosa> tu com problemas para lembrar a senha do meu cartão de crédito
<Gata_de_Rosa> podes me ajudar?
<MarconM> Gata_de_Rosa: seu cartao é em ubuntu
<Geowany> MarconM: pois é...se vc quer um desktop estável, o ubuntu lts é uma ótima opção
<Geowany> sem contar que você não fica de fora das "novidades"
<Gata_de_Rosa> MarconM o que é ubuntu?
<MarconM> Geowany: eu soh queria saber se ele atualiza o kernel tambem
<MarconM> Gata_de_Rosa: google ele sabe de tudo
<Geowany> MarconM: tenta usar debian com plataforma pra jogo que você vai saber o que é um inferno na sua vida
<Gata_de_Rosa> é aquela coisa da africa?
<MarconM> Geowany: nao obrigado
<Gata_de_Rosa> eu não jogo
<MarconM> Geowany: estou bem com o veio ubuntão
<Geowany> MarconM: hein
<MarconM> Geowany: sim
<Gata_de_Rosa> eu jogo lol
<Gata_de_Rosa> mas jogo no seven
<Geowany> MarconM: viu o link do lxde? to doido pra sair esse pc-bsd 9 com o lxde
<MarconM> Geowany: eu vi sim ... quanto instalei ele acho q fiz isso com KDE nao lembro
<Gata_de_Rosa> alguém joga league of legends?
<MarconM> Geowany: mas usei ele uns 2 meses
<Geowany> MarconM: ele só tinha versão kde
<Geowany> alias...tem!
<MarconM> Geowany: para ser sincero nao lembro
<Geowany> é...só kde
<geekSapiens> aí galera
<geekSapiens> http://burlalinks.com
<geekSapiens> vê aí
<Geowany> tem um bsd com gnome que é o "ghost bsd"
<geekSapiens> me diz aí se alguem não conseguir acessar
<ZeeTron> :S
<MarconM> Geowany: eu nao li toda a noticia do pcbsd ontem
<ZeeTron> geekSapiens ¬¬
<MarconM> Geowany: mas eu vi mais ou menos da lxde nele
<geekSapiens> ZeeTron: q foi?
<ZeeTron> [geekSapiens]: tô te olhando ué
<ZeeTron> hey
<ZeeTron> eu trabalho
<ZeeTron> e sou o fundador
<ZeeTron> de um lugar chamado www.sucianfo.com.br
<ZeeTron> se alguém tiver procurando montar pcs com peças usadas
<ZeeTron> é um lugar bacana
<geekSapiens> nem abriu aqui
<ZeeTron> leia meu manifesto no site
<ZeeTron> sorry
<ZeeTron> www.sucainfo.com.br
 * ZeeTron john rivers
<geekSapiens> eae
<geekSapiens> estão vendo o burlalinks.com ?
<ZeeTron> uhum
<geekSapiens> ZeeTron: aproveita e clica lá em curti e em tweet :P
<ZeeTron> para falar a verdade, nem abri
<ZeeTron> mas te fiz feliz por algum tempo
<geekSapiens> =/
<ZeeTron> é sobre o que?
<geekSapiens> sabe aquelas paginas de download q pedem cadastro?
<geekSapiens> é pra burlar elas
<ZeeTron> sudo su
<ZeeTron> soufoda
<ZeeTron> lol
<ZeeTron> legal
<ZNC> srrs
<diegocn> fala pessoal... sei que o assunto é off ao canal, mas gostaria de saber a opinião de vocês quanto a modens adsl para usar na empresa... queria algo com um firewall embutido e QOS
<mvcirino> Desconheço modens que não tenham estas funções, diegocn. Pessoalmente não compraria nada da DLink ou Intelbras. Tenho preferência por Linksys e 3Com.
<diegocn> ah sim.. a maioria tem essas funções, mas alguns são bem precários.. tipo o speedtouch que uso
<diegocn> mvcirino,  qual modem da linksys vc me recomenda?
<Geowany> eu to usando um modem da LG
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alguém sabe a tecla de atalho para bloquear a tela?
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelsoaresbr, Ctrl Alt L
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim: valeu, procurei na net e não achei
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<rafaelsoaresbr> sabe como é né, trabalho numa repartição pública e quando preciso me ausentar eu gosto de travar a tela
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> baixei o 11.04 beta e vou testar ele em casa.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim: sabe se no beta existe a opção "feedback"?
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelsoaresbr, o que tu chamas de feedback?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tipo, opinar pros desenvolvedores
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelsoaresbr, tenho lido coisas positivas
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim: hum, vou testar ele quando chegar em casa
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelsoaresbr, no meu blog tem alguns vídeos dessa versão nova
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim: vou checar os videos
<diegocn> dúvida sobre iptables é [off]?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<CMEAtendeef_mIRC> galera...
<CMEAtendeef_mIRC> preciso de ajuda
<mvcirino> Se eu souber, eu ajudo
<naufragoweb> pergunta ae daniel
<ZeeTron> dorgas
<gabezao> ZeeTron,
<gabezao> usoooooo
<gabezao> !eu suo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'eu suo' not found
<gabezao> !!
<gabezao> !sexo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'sexo' not found
<ZeeTron> !sexo com crianças albinas na nigéria
<ubottu-br> ZeeTron: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ZeeTron> :(
<ZeeTron> !sexo+com+crianças+albinas+na+nigéria
<ubottu-br> ZeeTron: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ZeeTron> :S
<ZeeTron> !morre_diado
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'morre_diado' not found
<ZeeTron> !morre_diabo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'morre_diabo' not found
<Rodrigoo> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-02
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa noite
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém pode me dizer como faço para instalar um software que baixei por um site que está em formato tar.bz ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> ma das coisas mais difíceis que encontrei no ubuntu foi
<EdvaldoSCruz> instalar qualquer coisa pelo terminal
<Andre_Gondim> EduardeCalibal, você baixou um arquivo compactado, faça tar zxvf arquivo.tar.bz
<fslima0> tar xvf arquivo.tar.bz | bunzip -d
<fslima0> sera que isso funciona? heh
<fslima0> ou gunzip -d
<fslima0> ou gunzip -d
<fslima0> oops
<Andre_Gondim> fslima0, http://wp.me/p1rsqk-G
<fslima0> nao vai me ensinar neh Andre_Gondim
<fslima0> haha
<fslima0> quis dizer um metodo alternativo :)
<fslima0> Andre_Gondim, se lembra da revista do linux?
<fslima0> Andre_Gondim, vc faz mto dinheiro com os ads no seu blog? sao mtos!
<EdvaldoSCruz> Essa nova revista lançada "Espírito Livre" fala em japonês para mim. Linguagem de Programação.
<EdvaldoSCruz> vix
<fslima0> pq em japones, EdvaldoSCruz ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> porque não sou de programador digital
<EdvaldoSCruz> e não etendo nada dessa parte de programação. para mim, passa em branco
<fslima0> bom que eh free
<fslima0> as revistas :)
<EdvaldoSCruz> não explicam nada, só coinfundem
<fslima0> veremos
<EdvaldoSCruz> não expicam nada, só confundem para quem não sabe nada,
<EdvaldoSCruz> agora para quem já está na'área,
<EdvaldoSCruz> bom proveito
<EdvaldoSCruz> já vi
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Boas pessoal!
<EdvaldoSCruz> e não gostei, masi uma revista como a maioria que vi
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> testando o 11.04 Beta.. gostando pacas do Unity, mas alguém pode dizer como ativar o menu principal?
<naufragoweb> ????? não entendi, jorge
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> naufragoweb, Olá, na tela principal, vejo a barra lateral, mas não tem o menu suspenso, incluindo o botão do menu principal.
<naufragoweb> no unity não tem mais... o que tem agora é lá em cima, no simbolo do ubuntu
<MarconM> naufragoweb: tenso
<naufragoweb> ou no botão aplicativos dentro da barra do unity
<fslima0> caracas
<fslima0> nem sabia que o bjarne ensinava tao proximo de mim
<fslima0> hehe Texas A&M.. eu sabia que ele era sueco..
<fslima0> ou melhor.. dinamarca
<fslima0> errei
<fslima0> o ruim da revista eh que tem mta informacao
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> naufragoweb, Blz, mas em área de trabalho sem nada aberto, a barra superior, não apresenta símbolo do ubuntu aqui!!!
<naufragoweb> tem sim... bem em cima da barra do Unity
<naufragoweb> voce tá com a iso da BETA 1?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Pois é, não tem, passando o ponteiro do mouse, nada se manifesta.. acho q tem bug no meu sistema
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Sim, Beta 1
<naufragoweb> tem que clicar nela
<naufragoweb> ué? aqui aparece normalmente
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> naufragoweb,  Nada mesmo, inclusive, antes do upgrade q fiz a partir do Alpha 3, aparecia
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Será alguma config. do compiz?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Ou nada a ver?
<naufragoweb> minha iso é da Alpha 2... hoje eu atualizei ela pro BETA... mas o botão continua aqui
<naufragoweb> muito estranho
<naufragoweb> voce habilitou nos canais de software, na aba atualizações, as atualizações pre-liberadas?
<naufragoweb> vixe... ele se foi
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<zanin> Pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar com permissoes herdadas via FTP? Como eu faço para os arquivos enviados via FTP (vsFtpd) tenham uma permissão específica automaticamente?
<Raphael_S> zanin, aplique a permisao para uma pasta que os arquivo e pasta  colocados herdara dessa permisao da pasta pai
<Raphael_S> zanin,  e soh aplicar perisamo para a pasta aonde vc quer colcoar as coisas
<zanin> Raphael_S: heuheuhe na teoria sim :D mas e na pratica?
<Raphael_S> usando chmod -R
<zanin> Raphael_S: nao seria com umask?
<Raphael_S> chmod -R jah tah
<Raphael_S> aew aplicacao sera nos arquivoo e pasta
<zanin> Pq com chmod -R eu aplico nos arquivos existentes...
<Raphael_S> mesmo pasta que nao foram colocados vaoi ser aplicado essa permisao
<zanin> mas eu quero que ao criar um arquivo ele ja fique com a permissao
<Raphael_S> quanto jogar na pasta pelo ftp
<Raphael_S> entao e desse jeito
<Raphael_S> cara
<zanin> eu vi que é com umask.. mas nao ta rolando ainda
<Raphael_S> peraew
<Raphael_S> vou testar aqui
<Raphael_S> vou tentar colcoa um arquoiv por ftp aqui
<zanin> ow Raphael_S acho q descobri! tem q inverter os numeros no umask
<Raphael_S> cara
<Raphael_S> nao funfa mesmpo
<Raphael_S> desse jeito
<Raphael_S> chmod -=R
<Raphael_S> aplica
<Raphael_S> soh os arquivos
<Raphael_S> que jah estao na pasta
<zanin> da um umask 0022 _pasta_
<zanin> ele vai pegar 755
<Raphael_S> penbsei que tava
<Raphael_S> cara
<Raphael_S> pra fazer isso
<Raphael_S> nunca tetstei
<Raphael_S> fazer isso
<zanin> acabei de fazer.. da certo
<zanin> e o legal é q tem como especificar tbm no vsftpd
<Raphael_S> zanin,
<Raphael_S> ]umask (abreviado de user mask (máscara de usuário) é um comando  e uma função  em ambientes POSIX que determinam as permissões padrão para novos arquivos e diretórios criados.
<Raphael_S> E VERDADE MESMO
<Raphael_S> umask e para novos arquivo
<Raphael_S> nucna tin ha usado
<Raphael_S> esse comando
<zanin> Raphael_S: tem o umask, dmask, fmask
<zanin> fmask: file; dmask: directory; umask: ?? deve ser universal eu acho heheh
<zanin> Raphael_S: valeu ae pela atencao :D vou continuar aqui
<Raphael_S> to estudando
<Raphael_S> como usalo
<zanin> acabei de achar um site que explicou: http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes2.php
<Raphael_S> parece tem que ver os bits
<Raphael_S> da permisao
<Raphael_S> talz
<zanin> é o chmod mas o contrario :D 755 seria 022
<Nilodanx5> eu acabei de pesquisar e achei um link que me economizaria um tempão no upgrade do ubuntu 10.10. pro 11.04 http://smash-se.blogspot.com/2010/10/meu-upgrade-para-o-maverick.html será que é confiável fazer dessa maneira?
<zanin> Nilodanx5: aparentemente sim
<Nilodanx5> quando sai o 11.04?
<zanin> abril :D hehe
<zanin> o dia exato num sei =/
<Nilodanx5> dia?
<Nilodanx5> hum
<Nilodanx5> legal
<Nilodanx5> kk
<zanin> heuheueh
<Nilodanx5> vou procurar pera
<zanin> mas ow.. se seu ambiente for critico, simule antes numa VM
<GuilhermeCunha> alguém aqui ja migro máquina fisica para vm ?
<Nilodanx5> ññ
<Nilodanx5> me ocorreu uma duvida!!! e o compiz???
<Nilodanx5> como fica nessa onda?
<Nilodanx5> 11.04 vem com o unity fucionando com o compiz?
<Nilodanx5> ou ñ?
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx5, é o que eu quero que me respondão também... :S
<Nilodanx5> né man!
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx5, até agora não vi nenhum video do cubo do compiz girando no desktop unity, e sabe como é né, compiz sem cubo não é compiz...
<Nilodanx5> to baixando aki o iso.... pra fazer a parada do site que achei e me bateu esse viagem agora
<Nilodanx5> ééé
<Nilodanx5> o unity é bom no 10.10 pq consome pouca energia
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx5, eles tem até 28 pra fazer o cubo girar senão pra mim perdeu...
<Nilodanx5> porem não dispenso o compiz por esso
<Nilodanx5> hum vou até procurar meu cd do arch
<Nilodanx5> qualquer coisa meto ele aki!!!]
<Nilodanx5> não preciso depender do ubuntu mesmo
<Nilodanx5> tenho pq me poupa tempo como agora ja tenho tempo de sobra fic mais fácil...
<peregrinator_six> Nilodanx5, ubuntu é sinonimo de facilidade+pirotecnia, sem não tem um dos dois não é ubuntu, é window$... :P
<Nilodanx5> boa!
<Nilodanx5> :-D
<Nilodanx5> agora o awn e meu cairo não vai ter muita cerventia...
<Nilodanx5> *serventia
<Nilodanx5> aaaaa não lembro com escreve!
<Nilodanx5> bem de qualquer modo vou durmir agora!!! a todos uma ótima madrugada!
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<peregrinator_six> vou nessa também!
<griphown> alguém ai sabe me falar se o xbuntu rodaria melhor em placas mães sys ? que  o ubuntu ou é tudo a mesma coisa ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém ai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qual versão do ubuntu rodaria , usando no máximo 196MB de ram ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> notebook
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou pensando no lubuntu :P
<giano> ls
<giano_> {gianomaciel@yahoo.com.br} is not a valid email address alguem sbe porque recebo essa mensagem quando vou registrar meu nick?
<giano_> tem alguem ai ?
<giano_> Andre_Gondim vc ta ai?
<giano_> ta todo mundo durmindo?
<giano_> !{gianomaciel@yahoo.com.br} is not a valid email address
<ubottu-br> giano_: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<jxajro> saudações a todos!
<jxajro> por favor...meu ubuntu  _não liga mais_!!! dá a mensagem [ 0.635446] Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<jxajro> pelo amor de Deus alguem pode me ajudar?
<jxajro> alguém sabe o que significa essa mensagem? curiosamente ela apareceu praticamente do nada! Após dias usando o pc normalmente ela resolveu aparecer e bloquear meu pc
<jxajro> ah sim...o teclado tb está piscando aqui.
<jxajro> :(
<jxajro> por favor alguem pode me ajudar? :.(
<jxajro> alguém pode ler o que estou tcndo?
<giano_> jxajro kernel panic vc vai ter que formatar o pc e reinstalar o sistema
<jxajro> Ufa...pelo menos alguém repondeu!
<jxajro> obrigado giano
<jxajro> mas deixa eu falar....
<jxajro> quando eu instalei o sistema um rapaz aqui me ajudou e colocou os arquivos em outra  partição _justamente pra iss_
<jxajro> _justamente pra isso_
<jxajro> eu posso reinstalar e recuperar os arquivos?
<jxajro> alguém pode me ajudar a reinstar e recuperar os arquivos?
<jxajro> estou tentando ver o que é isso aqui no ubuntu forum mas este pecezinho que estou usando é muito lento e não conheço mais ninguém que possa me ajudar com o linux.
<jxajro> não dá pra baixar outro Kernel e recuperar o que tenho?
<giano_> não
<giano_> jxajro tem skype instalado ai?
<jxajro> aqui aonde giano? neste pecezinho que esou usando agora vc diz?
<giano_> sim
<jxajro> até tem mas e pra fazer funcionar? perai...vou tentar abrir.
<jxajro> meu skype é jxajroad
<jxajro> ou jxajro
<giano_> ok
<jxajro> é Jxajroad mesmo
<giano_> Jxajroad já add
<jxajro> tô tentando abriraqui
<jxajro> eu coloquei um cd ubuntu 9.04 e tá funcionando aqui mas não sei como recuperar
<giano_> não da pra recuperar este tipo de erro a solução mais viavel pra não perder tempo é formatar
<jxajro> :.-( mas e meus arquivos, giano? vou perdê-los mesmo?
<giano_> não vc disse que ta em outra partição né
<giano_> vc não vai perder seus arquivos
<jxajro> eu to conseguindo ver aqui no forum e muitos tem esses problemas mas conseguem resolver...eu sou analfabeto
<jxajro> sim! :)
<jxajro> os arquivos estão em outra particção graças a ajuda de alguem de vcs aqui.:)
<jxajro> lembro que era um dentista do RN
<giano_> vou ver se acho um tuto com imagens para vc instalar sem formatar a partição que esta seus dados
<jxajro> eu estava usando o ubuntu 10.04 que baixei da net após 6h de download....mas pelo visto vou ter que voltar pro 9.04, né?
<giano_> vc não consegue conectar ao skype desse pc que vc esta ficaria mais facil de eu te ajudar
<giano_> não vc pode reinstalar o 10.04
<jxajro> ok! estou tentando abrir o skype....vou tomar cafe rapidez...já volto
<giano_> ok
<jxajro> já abri o skype! to terminando o café...mas tá muito lento aqui....qual teu skype?
<giano_> gianomaciel
<giano_> jxajro ta ai?
<jxajro> Oi giano
<giano_> aceita ai
<giano_> skype
<giano_> eu to te chamando
<jxajro> terminei
<jxajro> poxa, cara! como eu faço aqui então?
<jxajro> como reinstalo isto?
<jxajro> já vi teu skype
<jxajro> tá me chamando? perai
<jxajro> este pczinho que to usando é ubunto 8. alguma coisa.
<jxajro> aqui diz que vc tá off
<giano_> me chama ai no skype
<giano_> Jxajroad
<jxajro> obrigado pela ajuda senhores! um abraço a todos!
<jxajro> alo!
<jxajro> o  giano me ajudou com umas dicas aqui e estou tentando reinstalar...mas só uma duvida...
<jxajro> eu tenho uma lista onde devo escolher ponto de montagem e meu hd está particionado com os arquivos separados
<jxajro> qual ponto de montagem eu escolho?
<jxajro> ele me falou agorinha mas não acho a mensagem dele...
<jxajro> por favor? onde instalo o linux 9.4? sda1, sda5 ou sda6?
<jxajro> alo...alguém pode ler?
<jxajro> abriu uma tela de editar partição....usar como e ponto de montagem...
<jxajro> nao sei qual sistema de arquivos usar...:(
<jxajro> no tutorial que tenho só diz para escolher como quer usar.
<jxajro> por favor, como uso a particão para / alguém sabe?
<naufragoweb> ?????
<jxajro> tenho 6144MB para sda1, 501 para sda5 swap e 158048 sda6
<naufragoweb> na instalação?
<jxajro> é comigo?
<naufragoweb> é
<jxajro> bem...sim.....comecei a instlar
<jxajro> instalar
<jxajro> preparar particoes
<naufragoweb> ok... escolha particionamento manual
<naufragoweb> quando aparecer o disco,
<jxajro> sim sim, naufragoweb! foi o que fiz
<naufragoweb> clique sobre ele e edite-o
<naufragoweb> tem uma caixa para voce definir o ponto de montagem
<jxajro> perai...deixa eu voltar e te explicar
<jxajro> bem...aqui tem
<jxajro> especificar partiionamento manual
<jxajro> agora sim
<jxajro> aparece sda1 5 e 6
<jxajro> o swap está em 5 com 501MB
<naufragoweb> quanto de ram voce tem?
<jxajro> agora eu não sei qual escolher para instalar o linux ubuntu 9.4
<jxajro> hmmm
<naufragoweb> 9.4?
<naufragoweb> cara, acho que não tem mais suporte essa versão ae
<jxajro> o sda1 tem 5.7GB e o sda6 tem 147.2GB
<naufragoweb> ok.... primeiro faça o seguinte
<jxajro> ai cara! nao posso comecar a novela do começo...:(
<jxajro> perdi meu linux do nada
<jxajro> deu panic de quernel
<naufragoweb> baixe uma iso do Ubuntu 10.10
<jxajro> to tentando pelo menos recuperar meu arquivos...vc pode meajudar?
<naufragoweb> claro... mas primeiro baixe a iso
<naufragoweb> e queime um cd com ela
<jxajro> eu lembro que instaram uma particao separada para meus arquivos e agora nao sei onde instlar o 9.1
<naufragoweb> o instalador da 10.10 é muito melhor que o da 9.4
<jxajro> to usando esta porcaria de pczinho pra apoio...desculpa se falhar alguma coisa.
<naufragoweb> calma jairo
<naufragoweb> paciencia é tudo nessa hora
<jxajro> eu atualizei o 9.4 pro 10 sem cd nao tenho o cd aqui
<naufragoweb> e voce não tem como baixar um?
<jxajro> sim, naufragoweb! agradeço tua ajuda
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> =D
<jxajro> nao sei o que aconteceu desde ontem tem umanuvem negra sobre mim
<naufragoweb> hehehehe... banho de sal grosso talvez ajude! ...hehehehe
<naufragoweb> brincadeira
<jxajro> como faço pra reinstlar o 9.1 sem perder os arquivos que tenho em outra partição alguem sabe?
<naufragoweb> vamos arrumar seu computador
<MarconM> jxajro: voce fez uma partição home
<jxajro> :) depois eu tomo esse banho
<naufragoweb> eu sei, mas voce deve usar a ultima versão
<MarconM> separada
<jxajro> nao tenho a última versão
<naufragoweb> marconm... bom dia brother
<jxajro> em cd não
<MarconM> naufragoweb: boa dia
<naufragoweb> então baixe ela
<jxajro> nao posso baixar agora
<jxajro> este pc nao suporta
<MarconM> jxajro: voce pode baixar o gparted ... grava no cd
<MarconM> e da boot por ele
<naufragoweb> quem te disse isso?
<MarconM> via inicializar um sistema
<jxajro> nao posso reinstlar o 9.1 cara? ele só tá perguntando qual particao usar
<MarconM> e vai carregar rede
<MarconM> automatico
<MarconM> voce pode fzer backup com ele
<jxajro> como é marco?
<MarconM> jxajro: voce quer fazer backup certo ?
<jxajro> to desligando tudo
<naufragoweb> poder pode, mas como todos aqui usam a 10.04 ou 10.10, acho meio dificil alguem se lembrar de como era o instalador da 9.04
<jxajro> vou comecar de novo
<MarconM> jxajro: calma calma
<jxajro> sim...estou tentando ficar calmo
<MarconM> jxajro: me diz o que quer fazer agora de prioridade
<MarconM> primeiro faça backup para nao perder nada
<MarconM> caso de pau na instalação
<jxajro> bem...queria algum sistema operacional de volta
<jxajro> pelo visto vou ter que procurar o 10.01 ou sei lá e instalar de lá.
<jxajro> ok...joguei a toalha...vou recomeça a novela
<MarconM> jxajro: qual o motivo de estar usando o 9.04
<naufragoweb> alguem aqui se lembra de como era o instalador da 9.04 pra ajudar o nosso amigo jxajro?
<MarconM> poderia estar no 10.04.2 lts
<jxajro> vamos lá
<MarconM> naufragoweb: eu ja instalaei mas nao faço a menor ideia
<jxajro> bem....eu tinha o 9.1
<MarconM> quem poderia ajudar ele é o geowany
<jxajro> ai pela net atualizei pro 10.01 eu acho
<MarconM> sim
<jxajro> depois de 6 h de download
<MarconM> o.O
<gobbi> Bom dia pessoal, preciso de uma ajudinha, confirmei uma atualizacao e além de mudar para ingles alterou teclado (só o cecedilha não funciona) vi alguns post em fóruns mas nada efetivamente funcionou
<jxajro> ontem desliguei o computador e hoje qando fui ligar deu a seguinte mensagem
<jxajro> [ 0.635446] Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<MarconM> jxajro: tem um comando que voce acessa o seu kernel antigo
<jxajro> aí nao consegui mais ligar o pc e um rapaz aqui me mandou um tutorial pra me ajudar e disse que eu podia reinstlar o 9.1 sem perder os arquivos que tenho
<MarconM> jxajro: qual voce atualiza ele nao exclui os atigos
<jxajro> aah sim
<MarconM> jxajro: mas ae que ta
<MarconM> quando voce intala o ubuntu
<MarconM> voce cria a swap e a raiz / certo
<gobbi> sem contar que toda hora que ligo ele, que entra no desktop pede pra alterar o nome dos diretórios para inglês, alguém pode me auxiliar a voltar a português e configurar o teclado como estava antes?
<jxajro> um outro rapaz aqui me ajudou a instalar e deixou uma partição para os arquivos caso eu precisasse reinstalar sem perder...agora quero reinstalar sem perder essa particao
<MarconM> entao ele deve ter deixado a /home seperada
<naufragoweb> com certeza é a partição sda6
<jxajro> qual comando, MarconM?
<MarconM> jxajro: nao lembro agora
<jxajro> IIIISSO1
<naufragoweb> a sda1 é a /
<MarconM> eu usava quando eu compilava
<jxajro> IIIIISSO!
<MarconM> e dava erro
<jxajro> crio o /
<naufragoweb> a sda5 é swap
<MarconM> sim
<jxajro> sim...
<MarconM> dae voce cria outra /home ....
<naufragoweb> sem formatar a /home
<MarconM> essa onde fica a sua pasta pessoa
<MarconM> jxajro: isso ae jairo voce instala normal
<MarconM> mas a /home voce nao marca para formatar
<MarconM> deixa ela queta
<jxajro> será que é a sda6? parece que o giano me disse pra reinstalar na maior
<jxajro> instalo normal?
<jxajro> bem....vou repetir
<jxajro> olha só
<jxajro> aqui tem
<giano_> Jxajroad da um fdisk -l e posta no pastebin ou no offtopic
<giano_> entra pelo live cd
<jxajro> <jxajro> tenho 6144MB para sda1, 501 para sda5 swap e 158048 sda6
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> vou ligar com o cd do 9.1 nele
<gobbi> uso versão 10.04
<jxajro> tudo bem gobbi! bom proveito eu tb usava
<gobbi> jxajro, acredito que vc naum leu minhas mensagens acima
<jxajro> ok...comecei a instlar
<jxajro> instalar
<jxajro> nao li...deixa eu voltar
<giano_> Jxajroad é a sda6 sua home pode ter certeza
<jxajro> oh desculpe gobbi! pensei que era comigo! me perdoe
<gobbi> jxajro, pode ser... heheheh se puder me ajudar
<jxajro> ok...deixa eu ver aqui
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> vai aparecer aqui
<jxajro> a sda6 tem 14 mil e alguma cois MB
<jxajro> mas que tipo de arquivo eu uso? perai
<jxajro> vai abrir
<gobbi> jxajro, pode me ajudar?
<gobbi> eu já alterei uns arquivos lá local onde tinha liguagem segundo um fórum mas não deu certo por isso estou aqui pra verificar se alguém pode me auxiliar
<jxajro> entao...ele diz que tinha o 10.04 pergunta onde quero instalar o 9.10
<jxajro> ai gobbi....agora to eroladaço cara
<jxajro> vai perguntando ai, e tenha um pouco de paciencia...isso é o que cobra o linux.
<gobbi> jxajro, ok tudo bem... bom trabalho, cuidado pra não se enrolar demais e se enforcar aí hehehe bom trabalho, valeu....
<jxajro> pro seu caso tenta usar este tutorial que me dera
<jxajro> http://ubuntulinuxbr.blogspot.com/2010/02/instalacao-do-ubuntu-com-home-em.html
<gobbi> Andre_Gondim, Olá, muito ocupado?
<jxajro> oh desculpe nao poder te ajudar
<jxajro> mas e ai gente? ele agora pediu pra eu escolher a particao
<jxajro> a sda6 tem 158048MB
<jxajro> será que posso usar ela?
<MarconM> jxajro: ..baixa o gparted
<MarconM> e faz backup por ele
<MarconM> vai por min
<naufragoweb> sda1 --> / .....sda5 --> swap.....sda6 -->/home ..(não formatar)
<jxajro> como ponto de montagem?
<MarconM> pelo jeito voce na sabe o que esta fazendo ....
<MarconM> vai perder
<MarconM> vai perder arquivo
<MarconM> faça backup ....
<jxajro> ah...ok...sda6 /home? sem formatar naufragoweb?
<jxajro> ok..vou tentar
<naufragoweb> sem formatar
<naufragoweb> se voce formatar, perde tudo dentro dela... cuidado
<jxajro> aí que tá....ele pergunta como devo usar
<naufragoweb> como devo usar o que?
<jxajro> ai vem sistema de arquivos fat32....fat16....journaling xfs
<jxajro> o que eu escolho?
<naufragoweb> ext4
<gobbi> alguém aí poderia me auxiliar a trocar o idioma após uma atualizacao? nao consegui trocar pelo Administracao ->Suporte e idiomas
<jxajro> ok...ext4...
<gobbi> e segundo um fórum editando alguns arquivos resolveria, mas não obtive sucesso... alguém pode me ajudar?
<jxajro> posso usar journaling  ext4
<naufragoweb> é esse mesmo
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> vou lá...seja o que Deus quiser!
<MarconM> to até comando pipoca
<MarconM> aeuahuehaauh
<gobbi> MarconM, pode me auxiliar a configurar o idioma que se alterou após uma atualizacao?
<naufragoweb> cuidado... NAO formate o /home
<jxajro> ok../home sistema journaling para ext4
<jxajro> ok...nao vou formatar
<MarconM> gobbi: eu ia te dizer para ir la em suporte idioma
<naufragoweb> tá desmarcada a caixa para formatar a partição?
<MarconM> mas voce disse q nao esta abrindo
<gobbi> pois é
<MarconM> gobbi: faz assim ..... vai la onde esta suporte idioma arrasta ele para area de trabalho
<MarconM> desktop ... para icone dele ir para la
<jxajro> agora ele pergunta o a raiz
<jxajro> a raiz é aquele /
<gobbi> MarconM, ele até abre mas diz que não foi instalado completamente
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> faz isso gobbi
<gobbi> MarconM, dai tem opcao de instalar e após ocorre uma mensagem de erro
<gobbi> MarconM, Could not apply changes!
<gobbi> Fix broken packages first.
<MarconM> gobbi: que ubuntu voce esta usando
<gobbi> MarconM, 10.04
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> gobbi: va para o terminal
<gobbi> MarconM, certo
<MarconM> e digita sudo apt-get autoremove
<MarconM> sudo apt-get clean
<naufragoweb> ai meu deus do ceu... seu silencio agora me deixou preocupado, jairo
<gobbi> feito
<MarconM> gobbi: digita agora
<MarconM> sudo apt-get update
<MarconM> quando ele fazer update olha se vai dar erro em algo
<MarconM> para ver se seus repositorios estao com pau
<naufragoweb> puts
<MarconM> naufragoweb: é
<gobbi> executou direitinho
<MarconM> naufragoweb: acho q ele foi pegar o sal
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<jxajro> alo naufrago?
<jxajro> vc tá ai?
<naufragoweb> oooooooiiiiiiiiii
<naufragoweb> manda
<MarconM> gobbi: voce arrastou
<jxajro> entao...ele deu uma mensagem
<MarconM> o icone para area de trabalho
<naufragoweb> qual mensagem?
<jxajro> o sistema  de arquivos  em dev/sda1 atribuido a / nao foi marcado para formatacao
<naufragoweb> esse voce marca pra formatar... só o /home que não
<MarconM> jxajro: me escuta e deixa de ser teimoso .. faça backup
<gobbi> MarconM, eu abri ele em System, Admin -> Laguage...
<MarconM> nao precisa abrir gobbi
<MarconM> eu quero qe arraste para area de trabalho
<MarconM> deixa o icone la
<jxajro> diretorios contendo arqu de sistema (/etc /lib...) q já existem em qualquer ponto de montagem definido serão apagados durante a instalacao
<jxajro> só o home que não? ok..vou verificar
<gobbi> keyboard input method system não está selecionado aí
<gobbi> deve ser por isso que naum aparece o cecedilha quando aperto ascento e c
<MarconM> pode ser
<MarconM> gobbi: reinicia o pc
<MarconM> e tenta atualizar o idioma
<gobbi> e qual que uso?
<gobbi> tem
<gobbi> none
<gobbi> ibus
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> já tá indo
<gobbi> lo-gtk
<MarconM> reinicia
<gobbi> th-gtk
<jxajro> entáo MarconM...como becapear?
<gobbi> ok
<MarconM> e manda atualizar o idioma
<gobbi> vou reinicializar
<gobbi> já volto
<gobbi> ok
<jxajro> vc diz que eu devia gravar tudo em dvd?
<MarconM> jxajro: te disse la em cima
<MarconM> 3 vezes
<MarconM> nao leu ... volta la e olha
<MarconM> jxajro: nao existe " becapear "
<jxajro> xi...aí era mais facil eu desligar tudo e ir comprar um cd do linux 10.04
<MarconM> é fazer backup
<jxajro> eu já fiz um backup de umas coisas.
<MarconM> jxajro: tem algo de muito importante ae
<jxajro> mas ficar juntando dvc é osso.
<MarconM> q voce nao pode perder
<jxajro> mas o que vc disse faz sentido...vou tentar comprar uma pilha de dvd pra becapear a proxima vez
<jxajro> ja tá instalando
<MarconM> jxajro: qual sua idade
<jxajro> 44 anos
<jxajro> o problema nem é a idade...é a profissão
<MarconM> jxajro: aeuahuahua .... quantas vezes ja instalou o linux
<jxajro> ah...obrigado naufragoweb...tomara q de certo
<MarconM> jxajro: se a sua home estava separada msm ... e voce escolheu certo
<MarconM> vai da certo sim
<MarconM> espero que nao marcou para formatar tambem
<gobbi> MarconM, esqueci de te pedir como faco pra atualizar a linguagem
<MarconM> o.O
<naufragoweb> :)
<MarconM> gobbi: la em sistema .. admintração
<MarconM> suporte de idioma
<MarconM> -.-'
<MarconM> :p
<gobbi> aahhh sim
<gobbi> :D
<gobbi> ok a principio funcionou
<gobbi> digo naum deu erro
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> ta checando a lista de repositorio
<gobbi> já passou
<gobbi> e fechou lá
<MarconM> gobbi: que idioma esta
<gobbi> ingles ainda
<MarconM> voce tem que adicionar
<MarconM> o dioma portugues
<gobbi> clico no portugues e tem um botao aqui
<MarconM> para ele atualizar
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> voce tem que marcar
<gobbi> Apply System-Wide
<MarconM> gobbi: quando voce inicia a sessão
<MarconM> onde voce digita login e senha
<gobbi> não
<MarconM> em baixo tem idiomas
<gobbi> entra direto
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> entao voce muda ae
<MarconM> msm
<MarconM> gobbi: quando voce instala algo ele pedi senha
<MarconM> ?
<gobbi> sim isso sim
<gobbi> tel já falo
<MarconM> esta com firewall
<jxajro> bem senhores...alguém agradeçao o naufragoweb, obrigado MarconM e boa sorte ai gobbi...nao sei o que vai dar aqui mas desde já agradeço a paciencia com o tio velho aqui
<jxajro> caso precisem de algo já sabem
<jxajro> jairoad@ig.com.br
<MarconM> kkkkk
<ruffleS> alguém ja usou isso aqui http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/ ?!
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe.... eu já
<gobbi> MarconM, agora sim de volta
<naufragoweb> quero dizer... já aconteceu comigo algumas vezes
<MarconM> gobbi: e ae
<gobbi> MarconM, como faćo pra trocar la pra pedir login senha
<gobbi> só pra nós setar lá a linguagem
<MarconM> gobbi: dae nao lembro
<MarconM> naufragoweb: se sabe
<naufragoweb> hummmm.... 10.04?
<gobbi> isso
<gobbi> achei
<naufragoweb> Sistema --> Administração --> Usuarios e grupos
<gobbi> acho q achei naums ou muito bom de ingles
<gobbi> naum seria em administracao-> login screen?
<naufragoweb> também
<naufragoweb> qualquer um dos dois resolve
<gobbi> ok vou reiniciar lá
<gobbi> e logo volto
<gobbi> vamos ver :D
<naufragoweb> mas no usuarios e grupos voce pode redefinir sua senha também
<gobbi> ok já retorno obrigado por enquanto
<gobbi> bah que lokura isso aqui hehehehe
<gobbi> selecionei portugues teclado tudo mesma coisa
<gobbi> voltou do mesmo jeito
<Daw> bom dia a todos
<gobbi> sabe que estou tendo de idéia, vou deixar até final do mes assim e daí vou colocar o 11.04 :D
<Daw> gobbi, está com problemas com teclado?
<gobbi> Daw, também
<gobbi> no cecedilha
<gobbi> ele não faz os demais ascentos teclas tudo certo
<gobbi> o problema é na linguagem
<Daw> gobbi, teu teclado está em ingles?
<gobbi> fiz uma atualizacao no ubuntu 10.04 (nem vi o q)
<gobbi> Daw, a linguagem do sistema
<virtu> e ae
<Daw> gobbi, seu sistema inteiro está em outra linguagem? é isso?
<gobbi> Daw, após esta atualizacao que ficou assim sei lá...
<gobbi> Daw, sim
<gobbi> Daw, isso mesmo... pode me ajudar?
<Daw> gobbi, Sistema > Administração > Suporte a idiomas
<gobbi> Daw, ok vamos lá...
<Daw> gobbi, beja quais os idiomas para menus e janelas estão disponiveis
<Daw> gobbi, veja*
<gobbi> Daw, voltou a mensagem que o sistema de linguagem não está completamente instalado
<Daw> gobbi, te deu a opção de instalar? se sim mande instalar
<gobbi> Daw, cliquei em instalar
<gobbi> Daw, Could not apply changes!
<gobbi> Fix broken packages first.
<gobbi> Daw, antes fiz uns passos com o MarconM
<gobbi> removemos e reinstalamos
<giano_> gobbi vai no synaptic e marca a opção corrigir pacotes quebrados e depois em aplicar
<gobbi> e por último que fizemos fui configurei pra pedir login/senha idiomas... na inicializacao
<gobbi> mas voltou como estava antes
<gobbi> Daw, ok aguarde aí
<MarconM> gobbi: to meio ocuapda agora
<MarconM> desclupa ae
<MarconM> to no trampo aqui
<MarconM> e vendo uns problemas aqui
<gobbi> MarconM, blz to vendo com o Daw... valeu
<gobbi> e com giano_ tb
<MarconM> gobbi: okk
<gobbi> giano_, onde fica isso
<gobbi> sentido em ingles
<gobbi> sabe o caminoh se puder dizer em portugues mesmo me acho aqui
<gobbi> ops, caminho.. :D
<gobbi> giano_, como acho lá pra marcar os pacotes quebrados?
<gobbi> Mark all upgrades?
<giano_> gobbi nu menu acho que em editar  mas fuça ali que corrigir pacotes quebrados não posso te dar certeza porque não tenho synaptic aqui não uso ubuntu
<giano_> quetm corrigir pacotes quebrados
<tsnovo> olá galera
<naufragoweb> dentro do sinaptc : Editar---> Corrigir pacotes quebrados
<tsnovo> estou com o ubuntu e não configurei a net deixei no que vem aquele auto toda vez que o tel toca a  net cai
<tsnovo> oque pode ser?
<naufragoweb> sinal ADSL? pode ser falta de microfiltro na linha ou microfiltro danificado
<tsnovo> aqui ramal
<tsnovo> e percebo que quando atendo aqui a net não cai
<tsnovo> oque posso fazer?
<giano_> naufragoweb hoje o negócio ta disinfreiado kkkkkkkkkkk
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe... bão também!!!!
<gobbi> ok achei fix broken pages é no editar mesmo...
<gobbi> giano_, só pegou gdm
<gobbi> pedi pra autalizar...
<naufragoweb> tsnovo: o erro é nos microfiltros
<naufragoweb> troque todos
<naufragoweb> tem algum ae danificado
<naufragoweb> todos os telefones TEM que ter um microfiltro ligado
<gobbi> giano_, vou reinicializar aqui pra pegar uma sessao nova já volto
<naufragoweb> senão acontece isso mesmo... atende o tel, cai a net
<gobbi> valeu galerinha 'do mal' até o ç voltou a funcionar
<gobbi> giano_, muito obrigado mesmo
<gobbi> giano_, estava corrompido gdm acredito eu :D
<giano_> gobbi funcionou?
<gobbi> bom trabalho aos que ficam, excelente final de semana à todos!
<gobbi> giano_, sim perfeito tudo certo agora :D
<tsnovo> naufragoweb, como faço para consertar?
<naufragoweb> trocando os microfiltros
<tsnovo> se aqui tem ramal
<tsnovo> no tel que tem o modem tem
<tsnovo> onde coloco os outros filtros?
<naufragoweb> em todos os telefones e extensões
<tsnovo> valeu
<griphown> poxa xubuntu não tem nem gedit :(
<Oli_> Boa tarde pessoal!? Então.. depois de muita briga consegui acertar o boot da máquina, com Ubuntu Studio e windows 7. Bom... sou novo em Linux, se algumém puder me dar uma força fico muito grato.. Preciso instalar os Drivers e os pacotes necessários para deixar funcioanando...
<Oli_> Alguém pode da uma força?
<naufragoweb> fala oli
<naufragoweb> conseguiu recuperar o grub?
<Oli_> Olá naufragoweb! Consegui sim
<naufragoweb> que bom!!!!!
<naufragoweb> e agora... qual a bica?
<Oli_> agora preciso fazer o som funcionar.. e instalar os drivers necessários... como minha placa de video tb...
<naufragoweb> hummm ... hardware...
<Oli_> isso!! hahaha
<naufragoweb> lista todo seu hardware aqui pra nós
<Oli_> blz
<Oli_> inclusive a placa mãe?
<naufragoweb> principalmente sua placa mãe
<Oli_> placa mãe: MSI P6N SLI Platinum  /  Placa de som: M-Audio Delta 1010LT / Placa de video: ATI Radeon XT1900 X
<naufragoweb> xiiiiiii.... uma ATI
<Oli_> sim... ATI
<Oli_> hehe
<naufragoweb> ok... já instalou os drivers restritos?
<Oli_> que drivers restritos!???
<Oli_> ixi... acho que não...
<Oli_> rs
<naufragoweb> Sistema --> Administração --> Drivers de Hardware
<Oli_> não... inda não instalei... vo la agora..
<Oli_> não achei Drivers de Hardware... só Drivers adicionais..
<naufragoweb> esse mesmo
<Oli_> pronto, ja to nele... diz aqui " Não há drivers proprietários em uso no sistema"
<naufragoweb> ???
<naufragoweb> não listou nenhum?
<Oli_> não...
<naufragoweb> Terminal: insira o seguinte comando:
<naufragoweb> lspci
<naufragoweb> e poste a saida
<naufragoweb> ops
<naufragoweb> lspci | grep VGA
<Oli_> Basic display modes: -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format) -t		Show bus tree  Display options: -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose) -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device -x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space -xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only) -xxxx		Show hex-dump of the 4096-byte extended config space (root only) -b		Bus-centric view (ad
<naufragoweb> o que???
<Oli_> como assim!?
<naufragoweb> essa é a saida pra lspci | grep VGA  ?
<Oli_> essa barra que vc colocou é "/"?
<naufragoweb> não.... é |
<naufragoweb> fica ao lado do shift
<Oli_> ah ta.. então é isso aqui..
<Oli_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)
<Oli_> foi mal
<Oli_> sera que no site da ATI não tem o drive pra linux?
<naufragoweb> Terminal:
<naufragoweb> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Oli_> naufragoweb instalei o Ubuntu Studio, mas baixei o que estava no site pra baixar... sabe como faço pra saber se ele é x64?
<Oli_> ok.. vou digitar os comandos
<Oli_> pronto..
<Oli_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon [sudo] password for oliver:  Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto xserver-xorg-video-radeon já é a versão mais nova. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 268 não atualizados.
<naufragoweb> voce já atualizou o sistema todo?
<Oli_> não não... nem sei como fazer isso...rs
<Oli_> sou novo novo... mais logo logo pego a manha..
<Oli_> rs
<naufragoweb> sistema --> administração --> gerenciador de atualizações
<Oli_> pronto.. gerenciador de atualização aberto...
<naufragoweb> verificar
<Oli_> 272 foram selecionadas 262MB serão baixados... Baixa toda a atualização??
<naufragoweb> sim
<Oli_> Ok... instalando!! Só uma pergunta.. como faço pra saber se meu Ubuntu Studio é x64??
<naufragoweb> depois vamos ver se o som e o video continuam sem funcionar... esse é o basico de toda instalação.... instala e atualiza
<Oli_> legal.. vlw mesmo!!!
<naufragoweb> no terminal : uname -a
<naufragoweb> ou
<naufragoweb> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Daw> ja foi definida a data para o lançamento do 11.04?
<naufragoweb> Daw: 28/04/2011
<Oli_> Linux Olvier 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<naufragoweb> hummmm... vou arriscar.... 32 bits
<Oli_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<Oli_> putz.. hahaha eu queria o x64!! kk
<naufragoweb> uname -m
<Daw> naufragoweb, to precisando dar uma formatada aqui e quero esperar a nova versçao
<D3l3t3> Oli_,  Abra um terminal e escreva... file /bin/bash | cut -d' ' -f3
<naufragoweb> tá ficando showww o 11.04, Daw
<Oli_> i686
<Oli_> wow!! mais ele não atualiza sem precisar formatar?
<Daw> Oli_, atualiza sim, mas eu to fazendo isso desde a 8.04, quero fazer uma instalação limpa
<naufragoweb> pra outra arquitetura? não que eu saiba
<Daw> naufragoweb, ouvi falar muito bem mesmo
<naufragoweb> eu to testando ele aqui na oficina... já tá bem usual já
<Oli_> ahhh ta..! aí sim...
<D3l3t3> naufragoweb,  Teve algum problema com programas no 11.04 ?
<Oli_> então... meu Ubuntu Studio é x32 mesmo??
<D3l3t3> Oli_,  Sim.
<naufragoweb> é 32 bits sim , Oli_
<buntu_LTS> Boa tarde a todos!
<Oli_> hehe... achei que fosse x64...
<Daw> então, eu fiz a atualização do 8.04 pro 9.04 e pro 10.10, agora quero fazer uma instalação limpa
<Oli_> bom... tudo bem... depois eu baixo o x64... no site tem né? pq eu não vi opção pra x32 e x64...
<Daw> da muita diferença de desempenho entre o 32 e o 64 bits?
<buntu_LTS> Por favor alguem poderia tentar me ajudar...?! É o seguinte, copiei uns arquivos pra o pen driver e agora to tentando copiar ele pra o hd atraves do window$ e o window$ não tá permitindo eu copiar, só acessar, alguem poderia me ajudar, estou precisando urgente! Muito obrigado pela atenção!
<naufragoweb> não ainda, D3l3t3.... tinha uns bugs cahtinhos no Unity, mas ja corrigiram... tá tudo funcionando bem aqui
<naufragoweb> tem diferença sim, Oli_ .... se seu processador for de 64 bits, tem muita diferença
<D3l3t3> naufragoweb, Ainda estou com pé atras de tirar meu 10.10 e usar o Unity do 11.04. :X
<Daw> o 11.04 usa o unity no desktop tbm?
<Daw> e o tão falado gnome3? alguém testou?
<Oli_> naufragoweb sim sim.. é que no site da Ubuntu não consegui achar a opção pra x64, baixei o primeiro Ubuntu Studio que achei...
<naufragoweb> não aconselho ninguem a migrar ainda pro 11.04, até a versão estar estavel... lembrem-se que o Unity é uma coisa nova e ainda vai melhorar muito
<naufragoweb> mas que tá muito bonito, nusssa! .... lindissimo!!!
<Oli_> então vou baixar o 64x - meu processador é um quad core.. é bonzinho ele..
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: boa tarde mano, poderia me ajudar no meu problema lá...?!
<naufragoweb> antes de baixar o 64 bits, acostume-se com o 32 primeiro Oli_
<naufragoweb> ele tem menos configurações que o 64 bits
<naufragoweb> quando voce estiver craque, ae voce migra de arquitetura
<Daw> naufragoweb, e sobre o gnome3?
<naufragoweb> fala buntu_LTS
<Oli_> blz.. quando sair a próxima versão então, eu formato e já baixo x64
<buntu_LTS> tá ali em cima! :)
<buntu_LTS> Daw: http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/gnome3-1/
<buntu_LTS> Daw: vai sair dia 6 proximo e vc poderá instalar ele no seu ubuntu! ;)
<Oli_> Naufragoweb olha que legal.. minha placa de vide tem o drive no próprio site: http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&contentType=GPU+Download+Detail&ostype=Linux+x86&keywords=&items=20
<naufragoweb> não vá por esse caminho.... ainda não
<naufragoweb> espere as atualizações terminarem
<Oli_> sim sim... ok
<naufragoweb> Daw: http://ubunturocking.wordpress.com/2011/03/27/a-neutral-approach-at-gnome-shell-and-a-comparison-with-unity/
<Oli_> alias ja terminaram, ta pedindo pra reiniciar a máquina
<naufragoweb> reinicia ae
<Oli_> blz.. já volto
<buntu_LTS> Daw: http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/entendendo-unity/
<naufragoweb> buntu_LTS: explica melhor: copio de onde? como? qual o formato da tabela de alocação do pen drive?
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: tá no formato que o window$ reconhece, NTFC eu simplesmente copiei pra o pen driver e agora to com ele aqui pra passar o conteudo pra o hd e o window$ e ele não deixa...
<naufragoweb> volte com o pen para o ubuntu
<Oli_> pronto.. to de volta
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: pra que...?!
<naufragoweb> nos arquivos que voce quer passar, clique com o botão direito em cima deles e mude as permissões
<naufragoweb> onde está "outros", mude para leitura e escrita
<naufragoweb> e agora, Oli_
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: as permissoões são totais, já me certifiquei disso, eu posso ler, reescrever, deletar, fazer o que eu quiser, não é este o caso não... :|
<naufragoweb> verifique novamente os drivers adicionais
<naufragoweb> pen drive de quantos gigas?
<Oli_> então... vou testar o áudio..! e o que vc acha de baixar o drive da placa de video pelo site do fabricante..? lá tem a opção para linux
<buntu_LTS> 8 Gigas
<naufragoweb> esqueça o ntfs, e formate seu pen drive em FAT32
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: o que justificaria isso...?!
<Oli_> ainda ta dando a mesma coisa..! não há drivers proprietários em uso no sistema.
<naufragoweb> sua partição ntfs está sendo reconhecida como somente leitura... por isso voce não consegue nada com ela
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: burrice desse sitema porco, pois no Linux deixa eu fazer o que eu quiser!
<buntu_LTS> :S
<naufragoweb> pois é... Ruindows é assim mesmo
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: isso não poderia ter acontecido...
<buntu_LTS> to na rua, longe de casa...
<buntu_LTS> bosta... ¬
<buntu_LTS> ¬¬
<naufragoweb> sinceramente, não vejo necessidade de formatar um pen drive com NTFS
<naufragoweb> a não ser que seja desses 64 gigas falsetão do paraguai
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: nem posso discutir o dono me pediu pra formatar ele e deixa-lo assim, não é meu não...
<naufragoweb> que obrigatoriamente vem em ntfs, e funcionam no maximo uns 15 dias
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: acho que vou tentar uma atitude radicau...
<giano_> se vc formatar em fat 32 não vai conseguir copiar arquivos com mais de 4 gb
<buntu_LTS> giano_: é isso ai que ele disse, agora que vc falou que lembrei!
<giano_> só formate em ntfs se quizer copiar arquivos de mais de 4gb
<buntu_LTS> naufragoweb: vou gravar direto do pen driver pra o dvd pelo nero...
<giano_> fat32 não da suporte pra arquivos maiores que 4gb
<buntu_LTS> é radical, será que funciona...?!
<giano_> sim funciona
<buntu_LTS> poxa, não posso perder midia, espero que funcione mesmo!
<buntu_LTS> ^^^
<buntu_LTS> ^^
<buntu_LTS> let's go now!
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> não tem som!! hehe
<giano_> na teoria funciona na maioria das vezes que fiz isso na pratica funcionou mas na informatica nem tudo funciona como na teoria
<buntu_LTS> giano_: sei muito bem que o que o ser humano faz não é perfeito em absoluto, tem sempre sua margem de "quebra"... ;)
<buntu_LTS> giano_: não vou lhe culpar se der errado! :d
<buntu_LTS> :D
<giano_> buntu_LTS vc esta não ubuntu?
<buntu_LTS> não, agora to no window$ se se fosse Linux não taria aqui reclamando... RSRRSRSS
<buntu_LTS> giano_: antes de gravar a vera vou simular a gravaç~]ao, se der certo gravo... ;)
<giano_> ele não esta copiando os arquivos do pendrive formatado em ntfs?
<buntu_LTS> não
<buntu_LTS> eu faço e não acontece nada..
<giano_> muito estranho isso
<buntu_LTS> window$ mano, essas bizarrices são normais nesse ambiente de trabalho... :S
<naufragoweb> seus arquivos são maiores que 4 gb?
<giano_> porque ja copie pastas do sistema tipo usr a própria pasta do root para um pen em ntfs e qundo pluguei no windows eu podia modificar qualquer arquivo
<buntu_LTS> os arquivos tão marcados como somente leitura, quando tento desmarcar o botão de aplicar fica não operacional e não posso dar a ordem de execução da tarefa... :|
<giano_> mas somente leitura vc poderia copialos vc não pode recortalos
<giano_> que estranho isso
<buntu_LTS> giano_: vai ficar mais estranho com o que eu vou lhe falar agora...
<buntu_LTS> fiz um teste aqui...
<buntu_LTS> e criei uma pasta nova no pen driver..
<buntu_LTS> sabe o que ele fez.../}!
<buntu_LTS> ?
<giano_> ?
<buntu_LTS> aplicou a pasta a propiedade de só leitura sem eu fazer nada... :S
<buntu_LTS> ???
<giano_> acho que já sei vc formatou ele em ntfs pelo utilitario de unidades no ubuntu?
<buntu_LTS> sim, isso mesmo, algum problema quanto a isso..?!
<buntu_LTS> giano_: ?
<giano_> pelo que eu lembro tem uma opção quando formata em ntfs assim como quando formata em ext tomar posse do sistema de arquivos se vc marcou pode ser por isso
<giano_> ext4*
<buntu_LTS> não marquei nada não...
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> então... o som não ta funcionando ainda..rs em drives adicionais ainda ta: não há drivers proprietários em uso no sistema
<naufragoweb> ok... to verificando
<naufragoweb> qual sua Radeon mesmo?
<Oli_> X1900XT
<buntu_LTS> giano_: fim de tempo, vou tentar agravar direto do pen driver mesmo...
<giano_> é a melhor opção
<giano_> naufragoweb o driver livre para essa radeon funciona perfeitamente com renderização e tudo mas acho que tem que setar algumas configurações na mão
<naufragoweb> pois é, giano.... vai ter que ser assim mesmo
<naufragoweb> Oli_... lembrei
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> hehe.. blz!!
<naufragoweb> Essa sua placa foi o motivo de eu abandonar a ATI definitivamente, inclusive de revender ela aqui na minha loja
<Oli_> nossa!!!
<Oli_> hahahaha
<Oli_> rs
<Oli_> não me desanima assim não..
<Oli_> adoro ela..
<naufragoweb> a AMD, a um tempo atras ,cortou o suporte a antigas placas de video, incluindo essa sua ae
<naufragoweb> http://www.geeks3d.com/20090306/ati-catalyst-94-will-not-support-old-video-cards-like-radeon-x1900/
<giano_> naufragoweb usei o driver livre ja em algumas radeon a uns dois anos atraz era só configurar o xorg para o modelo da placa e tudo funcionava compiz e os cambau bem melhor que o driver propŕietário
<giano_> naufrago usei por esse motivo que vc citou
<giano_> e achei bem melhor o driver livre
<buntu_LTS> Oli_: ATI é show ainda mais agora que é da AMD, eu tenho a Hadeon 4350 e uso no buntu 10.10 sem nenhum driver propietario e com todos os efeitos ativados e funcionais! :D
<naufragoweb> então... é exatamente isso que o giano tá falando... vai ter que ser configurado na unha, direto no xorg.conf
<buntu_LTS> detalhe, não configurei nada, na propia live cessão já ativa tudo automaticamente! :D
<Oli_> putz... mais como faço isso!??
<giano_> vou dar uma olhada para esse teu modelo
<Oli_> buntu_LTS mais a minha é X1900XT.. queria muito que ja configurasse tudo... '_'
<Oli_> giano .. blz.. vlw!!
<buntu_LTS> a minha custou só 88 pilas! ^^
<giano_> http://tiagohillebrandt.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/driver-3d-para-placas-ati-antigas-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<giano_> vc ta no 10.10 Oli_
<Oli_> buntu_LTS nossa!!! R$88,00??? putz.. nem falo qt custou a minha... foi cara viu... comprei a 4 anos atrás..
<giano_> Oli_ viu la é bem simples
<buntu_LTS> a minha comprei ano passado.
<buntu_LTS> Oli_: já tem melhor e mais barata... http://www.boadica.com.br/pesquisa/multi_placavideo/precos?ClasseProdutoX=2&CodCategoriaX=7&XG=4&XJ=4
<Oli_> giano.. sim.. 10.10.. vi sim... vlw cara.. vou tentar fazer aqui
<Oli_> buntu_LTS.. nossa cara.. e bem mais barata!!.. mais a minha é 512mb
<giano_> Oli_ esse tuto funciona tanto no 10.04 como 10.10
<buntu_LTS> Oli_: a minha é 256 e é pau pra todo o sistema, então pra eu tá perfeito! :D
<giano_> Oli_ se vc instalou o driver proprietario desinstala ele antes
<Oli_> giano não instalei não..
<Oli_> buntu_LTS Show de bola!! Vou pensar bem nisso também..
<naufragoweb> agora o caso do som
<naufragoweb> essa sua placa é off board, certo?
<Oli_> giano.. então... entrei no terminal separado que ele diz no tópico... mas não consigo escrever nada lá...
<Oli_> naufragoweb - isso! off board... tem a onboard tb.. mais estou utilizando a off board
<naufragoweb> ok... essa é facil de arrumar
<naufragoweb> mas o giano tá te ajudando com o xorg.conf?
<Oli_> naufragoweb - isso ta sim... mais eu não to conseguindo escrever naquele terminal separado que manda entrar no tópico.. eu do ctrl + F4 e ele entra... mais não to conseguindo escrever.. como faço?
<naufragoweb> que topico?
<giano_> http://tiagohillebrandt.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/driver-3d-para-placas-ati-antigas-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<Oli_> naufragoweb esse aqui http://tiagohillebrandt.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/driver-3d-para-placas-ati-antigas-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<shallwe> fala galerinha, alguem ai testando o ubuntu 11.04?
<Nilodanx5> eu baixei o iso e vou fazer uma parada louca aki kkkk
<giano_> Oli_ vou te passar os comandos e vc anota num papel e executa ele nessa ordem que vou te passar pois vc vai ter que entar no terminal puro só tela preta entendeu?
<Nilodanx5> pra tentar atualizar kkk
<giano_> Oli_ pvt
<giano_> Oli_vai la no pvt
<giano_> vc ta ai?
<Oli_> sim, entendi... ja sei entrar e sair dessa tela, ja sei os comandos tb.. só não sei o que tenho que fazer para começar a escrever, pois eu preciono as teclas e o ponto não sai do lugar..
<Oli_> hehe... novinho no linux..
<Oli_> se preferir passar os comandos acho que é melhor tb..
<Gorgory> coisa boa neh
<Oli_> ja to com papela qui... é só dizer
<Gorgory> mais um migrando pro linux
<Oli_> Gorgory hehe.. isso aí!! E to curtindo muito!!
<Gorgory> Oli_ eh isso ai cara...esqueça rwindows migre pro Linux rsrsrs
<Nilodanx5> ausuhashah
<giano_> Oli_ vc vai precisonar Ctrl+Alt+F4 na tela preta vc digita seu nome de usuario tcl enter digita sua senha tcl enter depois digita sudo su sua senha de novo e tcl enter depois digita esse comando stop gdm; X -configure; cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf; reboot e pronto sua maquina vai reiniciar
<naufragoweb> eita, giano! receita de bolo!
<giano_> ai depois vc abre um terminal e testa se esta funcionando com esse comando glxinfo | grep rendering se retornar directrendering yes esta tudo ok driver funcionando
<Gorgory> com direito ao refrigerante e tudo oh
<Nilodanx5> vou viajar no 11.04 aki agora!!! espero que a parada funfe!!!
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrs
<Gorgory> alguem ae tem noticias do jaypor? axo q eh assim i nick dele
<Oli_> giano - entendi!! vou tentar.. primeiro deixa eu copiar tudo aqui no papel..rs
<giano_> isso
<naufragoweb> Nilodanx5, tem placa grafica ae?
<giano_> eu anoto as coisas tanbem se não depois esqueço e da merda kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> sim intel 68mb
<Nilodanx5> é um not poe
<Nilodanx5> pow
<Nilodanx5> rsrs
<Nilodanx5> espero que o compix funfe
<naufragoweb> no live cd não funfa
<naufragoweb> só depois de instalado e ativado o driver
<Oli_> giano - eu digito o tcl logo depois do nome de usuario e teclo enter... tipo: nomedeusuario tcl e enter?
<Nilodanx5> hum
<Nilodanx5> ele não faz nada automático não?
<naufragoweb> hummmm.... o que voce quer dizer com "nada"?
<valdergallo> caramba o novo ubuntu tem 3.9gb ...sera que não acho a versão de 600mg mais não ?
<Nilodanx5> ativação dos drivers
<Nilodanx5> lol eu achei
<Nilodanx5> aushuah
<Nilodanx5> o meu é 691mb
<Nilodanx5> pega por torrent
<Nilodanx5> pow
<valdergallo> o 11.04 ?
<naufragoweb> ????? 3.9 G ???
<valdergallo> sim no site do ubuntu
<valdergallo> a versão apenas para dvd
<naufragoweb> onde??? como??? quando???
<valdergallo> do 11.04
<valdergallo> eita
<valdergallo> www.ubuntu.com
<naufragoweb> hehehehe
<naufragoweb> http://andregondim.eti.br/
<naufragoweb> ae tem os links de torrents
<naufragoweb> das isos CD
<Oli_> giano - cara... eu não consigo escrever, o ponto fica parado...rs
<valdergallo> wow achei o link que tem para download da versão menor
<valdergallo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<valdergallo> uffaaa hauhauah
<Oli_> vo tenta de novo..rs
<giano_> Oli_ reinicia a maquina e ai faz os passos que te passei
<Oli_> giano - mais faço isso no terminal ctrl+F4??
<Nilodanx5> como eu add no sources.list o cor de nome do 11.04?
<Oli_> to tentando, e o ponto não sai do lugar..
<Daekdroom> Nilodanx5, pra quê?
<Nilodanx5> pq to editando o que nesse link esta me dizendo ki ó
<Nilodanx5> http://smash-se.blogspot.com/2010/10/meu-upgrade-para-o-maverick.html
<Nilodanx5> olha ae
<Nilodanx5> e me diz
<Nilodanx5> uashuah
<Daekdroom> natty
<giano_> Oli_ reinicia a maquina e ai faz os passos que te passei
<Oli_> giano - blz.. to reiniciando..
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> To precisando de uma ajuda em C .
<vvesley> alguém ?
<marmadeoli> Preciso de um programa no Ubuntu que grave o que estou fazendo na tela com narração ao vivo para confecção de aulas e que preferencialmente faça isso no formato AVI ou outro que possa ser visualizado em aparelhos de DVDs comuns. Alguém tem alguma sugestão de pacotes?
<giano_> record my desktop acho que é isso
<marmadeoli> giano_, mas ele grava em ogv
<giano_> marmadeoli não acho que é em avi pelo que eu me lembro faz tempo que não uso
<marmadeoli> é em ogv, eu instalei aqui
<marmadeoli> será que o pitivi converte?
<giano_> hum
<marmadeoli> se não fosse a necessidade de passar para DVD eu deixava assim mesmo, mas lá na escola vou precisar do DVD
<giano_> marmadeoli esse grava em varios formatos http://linuxnanet.com/2009/02/filme-seu-desktop-com-o-xvidcap.html
<giano_> avi mov
<giano_> marmadeoli assim tanbem da mas não testei http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=67963.0
<marmadeoli> giano_, o projeto ffmpeg agora se chama libav
<aprovencio> pessoal, meu ubuntu desde ontem ficou com a interface em ingles, j? dei uma olhada no suporte a idiomas e est? tudo em portugues, oq fazer ?
<_4_7_3_> Gostaria de saber se alguém já conseguiu fazer o nokia 1508i que a embratel usa como modem funcionar no ubuntu?
<_4_7_3_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588704/
<naufragoweb> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Modems/Nokia-1508i-giro-ja-ha-solucao
<aprovencio> pessoal, meu ubuntu desde ontem ficou com a interface em ingles, j? dei uma olhada no suporte a idiomas e est? tudo em portugues, oq fazer ?
<_4_7_3_> Obrigado "naufragoweb" mas esse procedimento de ir ao windows conectar e reconectar pelo linux e comigo não funciona, pois uso apenas linux.
<giano_> A Canonical anunciou a chegada do primeiro beta do Ubuntu 11.04, que vem sob o codinome "Natty Narwhal". Esta versão será seguida por uma segunda versão beta ea final será lançada em 14 de abril (como relatado anteriormente, não haverá nenhum Release Candidate
<giano_> Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 está disponível para download a partir do web site do projeto. Usuários atualmente rodando Ubuntu 10.10 em um sistema desktop podem atualizá-lo pressionando Alt + F2 e digitando update-manager-d na caixa de comando
<virtu> e ae
<vitorh2m> boa tarde
<CyberScript32_> Ola galera ....
<Kleber> Ola Galera ..
<Kleber> Estou com um Problema com Ubuntu Server 10.10 Como PDC
<Kleber> Eu cadastrei o usuario no sistema e no Samba e quando vou no cliente Windows XP logar com esse Usuario ele fala que ta errado
<Kleber> mais com o root eu concigo logar
<Kleber> alguem sabe o que eu devo fazer ???
<Oli_> Galeraaa!!! Quem pode me da uma força com o som!???
<Kleber> Oli fala seu problema ai que a galera ajuda
<Kleber> manda ai o que ta ocorrendo ai ja te mandamos a resposta ;)
<Oli_> preciso configurar minha placa da M-audio 1010LT
<Oli_> não to conseguindo... sera que tem como configurar ela no Ubunto Studio... eu tala lendo um tópico que o giano me enviou, e parece que tem um problema de bug
<Kleber> Olha pessoal criei outro usuario e esse novo usuario conecta no PDC normalmete
<jpvoip> dae
<jpvoip> po, to com um problema meio bizarro aqui... trabalho com redes de computador e nunca vi isso
<Kleber> axo que para resolver meu problema vou deletar o usuario que esta me dando dor de cabeça e adiciona-lo novamente
<Kleber> o pc seu não liga?
<jpvoip> tenho o ubuntu como host e uma maq virtual no virtualbox com win xp
<Kleber> kkkkkkk
<Kleber> hum
<jpvoip> sempre usei normalmente, mas desde ontem não consigo acessar um IP em específico
<jpvoip> nem de dentro do win xp, nem no ubuntu
<Raphael_S> Kleber, lah na configuracao de cada compartilhamento vc especifica qual usuario vai ter acesso a esse compartilhamento
<jpvoip> porém de outro computador, usando o mesmo wireless do ubuntu.. acesso normalmente
<Raphael_S> to falando via swat
<Kleber> nem curto usar swat
<Kleber> to manual
<Raphael_S> [dados I]
<Raphael_S> 	path = /mnt/sdb1
<Raphael_S> 	username = raphael
<Raphael_S> 	invalid users = root
<Raphael_S> 	valid users = raphael
<Raphael_S> 	admin users = raphael
<Raphael_S> 	read only = No
<Kleber> swat é uma exelente ferramenta mais do mesmo modo que é facil usar é mais facil destruir o server HAUhUAHA
<Raphael_S> olha como fikou
<Raphael_S> aqui
<Raphael_S> viu aew Kleber
<Kleber> Raphael_S o meu problema não é compartilhamento
<Kleber> e sim logon no Controlador de Dominio
<Raphael_S> eah pdc
<Raphael_S> malz
<Raphael_S> peguewi
<Raphael_S> a conversa
<Kleber> ^^
<Raphael_S> no meio
<Raphael_S> bom
<Kleber> mais valew pela atenção
<Kleber> eu ja resolvi aqio
<Kleber> aqui
<Raphael_S> no caso vc tem que adicionar os usuario no samba
<Raphael_S> e o computador tem
<Kleber> não achei o problema mais resolvi kkkkkk
<Kleber> eu fis o seguinte
<Raphael_S> que evc quer acessar temn estar no dominio
<Kleber> eu deletei o usuario ... e adicionei ele de novo do 0 criei e adicionei ai funciono
<Raphael_S> hum
<Raphael_S> bl
<Raphael_S> Kleber,
<jpvoip> alguem conhece um proxy público seguro pra eu testar aqui no ubuntu?
<Kleber> SQUID
<Kleber> Squid neles
<jpvoip> um que esteja rodando pra eu usar
<jpvoip> não instalar ;)
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, cara eu uso tor aqui que nada mais sao uma rede de proxys
<Raphael_S> e mtu bom
<Raphael_S> cara
<Kleber> poxa squid é perfeito usa ele :D
<jpvoip> Raphael_S: qual?
<Raphael_S> jpvoip,  tor
<Raphael_S> jpvoip,  http://www.torproject.org
<Kleber> tor é bom ja usei mais Squid é melhor
<jpvoip> vou ver, vlw :)
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, cara tem varios
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, sites vc axa proxy
<Raphael_S> cara
<Raphael_S> peraew
<Raphael_S> vou te passar um aqui
<Kleber> quando logo no widnow ele fala que não pode utilizar usuarios moveis etc
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, http://www.proxy-list.org/en/index.php
<jpvoip> que tá estranho, tem um IP específico que não estou conseguindo acesso
<jpvoip> e é só no notebook com ubuntu, se uso outro pc na mesma rede acessa :(
<Raphael_S> jpvoip,  usa tor cara mesmo
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, ah
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, jah tantou reniciar o pc ?
<jpvoip> sim
<jpvoip> desde ontem isso
<Negromonte> Boa tarde, galera...esqueci como ativa o touchpad no boot, porque ele só funciona apos o logon.
<jpvoip> desde a ultima atualização que fiz do ubuntu, ontem de manhã, na verdade
<rsvc> a navegação no tor fica lerda
<Raphael_S> jpvoip, e endereço ip ou endereço url que esta dando problema?
<Raphael_S> em?
<jpvoip> tanto ip qto o nome
<Raphael_S> se for url verifique qual endereço dns esta configurado no seu ubuntu
<jpvoip> tá o do google, mas já troquei tmb pra testar
<Raphael_S> rsvc, concordo poblema do tor e esse mtu veses fica rapido amis mtu veses fia lento depende da rota que tor pega para voce
<Raphael_S> mais para fazer teste ele e otimo
<rsvc> pra quem precisa, compensa usar o tor
<Raphael_S> bom,jah tentou limpar cache do seu navegador para ve se entra no endereço?
<Raphael_S> em jpvoip
<jpvoip> já
<jpvoip> é que tanto pelo navegaodr, qto dando ping pelo console, qto o aplicativo que uso pra se conectar no servidor não se conectam no ip
<Oli_> Kleber vc tem ideia de como posso resolver esse problema?
<jpvoip> traceroute to 91.211.98.20 (91.211.98.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets  1  192.168.0.1  3.052 ms  3.274 ms  3.955 ms  2  10.1.1.1  4.285 ms  4.589 ms  4.777 ms  3  * * *
<jpvoip> se eu gero um ping a partir do meu access point.. tenho resposta
<jpvoip> se eu gero um ping a partir de outro compurador, tenho resposta
<jpvoip> só desse com o ubuntu que tá dando esse problema
<jpvoip> e começou na ultima atualização que fiz
<jpvoip> como vejo o que foi atualizado na ultima atualização que fiz?
<Oli_> galera..!! Quem pode me ajudar com o som!?
<valter> Boa noite pessoal !
<Kleber> tem como abilitar perFil movel no Servidor Ubuntu ????
<Oli_> pessoal.. preciso de um help aqui..! Como faço pra abilitar o som do meu Ubuntu Studio!??
<Oli_> alguém!?
<Oli_> pessoal.. tem algumém que poderia me ajudar com a minha placa de som? to sem som nenhum aqui... nem youtube da pra ver...
<valter> alguém pode me dar uma dica ?
<Negromonte> Boa tarde, galera...esqueci como ativa o touchpad no boot, porque ele só funciona apos o logon.
<valter> Estava instalando o netbeans e recebi a mensagem de erro:
<MarconM> Necrocyber: o que precisa
<valter> W: Não pôde encontrar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libs/libservlet2.4-java/libservlet2.4-java_5.0.30-12_all.deb   404  Not Found
<MarconM> ips
<MarconM> Negromonte: o que precisa
<MarconM> Necrocyber: foi mal .. era pra outro
<MarconM> Negromonte: posso te ajudar
<valter> por favor
<Negromonte> preciso ativar o tap touch clique do mouse nao funciona na tela de login, só depois.
<Kleber> galera pq quando testo meu Samba ele fala que o o home esta unvailabe
<Kleber> oq tem de errado nele ...
<Kleber> [Home]
<Kleber> valid useres = %S
<Kleber> create mask = 0700
<Kleber> Directory = 0700
<Kleber> ta assim
<Kleber> oq tem de errado
<Kleber> ignora o "e" do userEs
<Kleber> digitei errado
<Oli_> Kleber.. sera que vc pode me ajudar com o som???
<Oli_> ah ta... vc tb ta com problema né...rs foi mal
<Oli_> Pessoal... algumém pode me ajudar com o som..??
<Kleber> é que to mexendo no meu servidor aqui to meio ocupado veio.. e to sem o note aki para testar seu problema
<Kleber> pera ai vc ta usando Ubuntu Studio?
<Oli_> isso.. Ubuntu Studio
<Kleber> pq ?
<Kleber> pq não o normal
<Kleber> vou ver esse studio no google aki pera ai
<Oli_> pq eu tenho um Studio, e to afim de esperimentar...
<Oli_> li sobre ele e achei interessante.. mas to tendo dificuldade em configurar o drive da placa de som..
<Kleber> vc ja testo se no ubuntu normal o som funciona?
<Oli_> não... na verdade nunca instalei o linux.. primeira vez
<Kleber> hummm
<Kleber> qual tua maquina?
<Oli_> to partindo agora...
<Oli_> vou listar...
<Kleber> conselho como vc é novo procura distro Pura ... sem esses visuais alterados
<Oli_> placa mãe: MSI P6N SLI PLATINUN  /  video: RADEON X1900XT  /  som: M-AUDIO 1010LT
<Oli_> entendi... mais na verdade é só uma curiosidade, ouvi falar bem dele... e pelo que sei, os programas ja são bem especificos.. inclusive com pouca latencia...
<Oli_> processador: QUAD CORE / memória: 4gb / hd: 2TB
<Kleber> oq axei aqui na rede Google ... foi o seguinte vc tem que entrar no synaptic e procurar por pacotes ALSA ... que são responsaveis por controlar o som
<Oli_> a placa de video, nosso amigo giano ja me deu uma força e ta bem configurada..
<Oli_> certo... e como faço isso? sou bem leigo aqui...
<Kleber> é que não tenho como testar aqui pois não tenho esse modelo de placa aqui
<Kleber> olha vc vai fikar muito tempo na net?
<Oli_> to aqui até as 21:00h
<Kleber> é que to no trablho chegando em casa agente faz acesso remoto ai vc me mostra o problema e eu tento resolver
<Oli_> tudo bem... sem problemas
<Oli_> agradeço..!
<Kleber> Suport tecnico Remoto Gratuito Só no ubuntu vc concegue isso ^^
<Kleber> Ajuda atrai amigos competir atrai inimigos .. li isso no viva linux do nosso amigo Cabelo
<Oli_> hahahaha!! Verdade..
<Oli_> isso aí! to contigo e não abro... pura verdade..
<Kleber> Eu criei um netlogon.bat aki com 1 linha de comando para criar um compartilhamento quando loguei no Xp tinha 2 unidades mapeadas
<Kleber> coisa de loco
<Sorais> bn
<mvcirino> bn
<ZNC> bnc
<Sorais> entao velho to comm um problema no outro note
<Sorais> ele deu inicio com uma tela de teste
<Sorais> e nao sai dissp
<Sorais> disso*
<Sorais> memtest86 v4.00
<Sorais> help ?
<ZNC> google it
<Sorais> obrigado
<ZNC_RAIVA> obrigado, eu nem achei aqui ainda mais sobre ...
<ZNC_RAIVA> espera ai to procurando
<Sorais> =]
<Sorais> uhumm
<ZNC_RAIVA> nao aparece no menu do boot para escolher nao?
<ZNC_RAIVA> start ubuntu
<ZNC_RAIVA> mentest
<Sorais> nao ele ja inicia nessa tela
<ZNC_RAIVA> mmm
<ZNC_RAIVA> faz assim
<ZNC_RAIVA> da boot
<Sorais> uhmm  depois
<ZNC_RAIVA> aperta a tecla "E" ate aparecer um monte de coisa
<Sorais> ok
<ZNC_RAIVA> dois aperta a tecla "ESC"
<ZNC_RAIVA> E vai ter uma lista
<ZNC_RAIVA> nao sei se vai ajudar no google ate agora nao vi nada
<ZNC_RAIVA> apenas um sugestao
<Sorais> tipo reiniciei e apertei E e nada voltou pra mesma tela so que agora inicio  o teste
<ZNC_RAIVA> mmm
<Sorais> agora apertando f12 ja aparece a bios
<ZNC_RAIVA> sera q o grub esta ferrado?
<ZNC_RAIVA> nao deixa os f para la
<ZNC_RAIVA> shift tambem aparece a ordem do menu do boot
<Sorais> deixa eu ver aqui
<ZNC_RAIVA> talvez no grub esteja o mentest como padrao para iniciar
<Sorais> na tela de memtest eu apertando c aparece uma lista
<Sorais> e ccomo mudo isso
<ZNC_RAIVA> nao pode na tela do mentest
<ZNC_RAIVA> tem q ser antes
<ZNC_RAIVA> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<ZNC_RAIVA> e se fazer um update no grub
<ZNC_RAIVA> srrssr
<ZNC_RAIVA>  :D
<ZNC_RAIVA> pode ajudar
<Sorais> foda que to sem pen drive
<Sorais> mas vou dar uma lida nesse tuto ai
<ZNC_RAIVA> cdrom
<Sorais> to no netbook
<Sorais> xD
<ZNC_RAIVA> se ele entra direto no mentest
<ZNC_RAIVA> o grub tem algo haver  com o fato
<ZNC_RAIVA> cdrom esterno
<ZNC_RAIVA> :)
<Sorais> nao tenho neh =/
<ZNC_RAIVA> :-(
<ZNC_RAIVA> e se vc fechar o mentest
<ZNC_RAIVA> (nao alembro a tecla)
<ZNC_RAIVA> acho q "esc" fecha
<ZNC_RAIVA> ele reseta o pc?
<Sorais> reseta
<ZNC_RAIVA> mmm
<Sorais> esc reseta
<ZNC_RAIVA> vc por acaso nao estava mexendo no grub ne?
<Sorais> ai que ta nao sei porque deixei ele aqui pra minha prima usar
<ZNC_RAIVA> ZICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Sorais> nao sei o que ela fez ou tentou fazer
<ZNC_RAIVA> ^^
<ZNC_RAIVA> bem so com a ajuda de um live para avaliar o estrago
<ZNC_RAIVA> :~~
<Sorais> <=///
<ZNC_RAIVA> :-), acontece
<Kleber> Como eu renomeio um aruqivo pelo terminal
<ZNC_RAIVA> srsr
<ZNC_RAIVA> mv arquivo arquivonovo
<Sorais> puts achei um pen drive aqui mas o pc nao ta reconhecendo ele
<Sorais> da pra formatar pelo terminal ?
<ZNC_RAIVA> Kleber, nao sei se procede o comando rename
<ZNC_RAIVA> Sorais, gparted
<Sorais> ihhh ZNC deiu pipino aqui
<Sorais> soares@Netbook:~$ gparted
<Sorais> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<ruffleS> hi. i need help creating a live usb out of opensuse 11.4 from ubuntu
<ZNC_RAIVA> soldado, rsrs
<ZNC_RAIVA> sudo gparted
<ruffleS> opa.. ahahha
<ruffleS> foi mal
<ZNC_RAIVA> ruffleS boa noite, srsr
<ruffleS> ZNC_RAIVA, era pra mandar pro #suse
<ruffleS> boa noite
<ZNC_RAIVA> ruffleS, :-)
<ZNC_RAIVA> Oli_, qual a zica com o som, se eu souber sim te ajudo
<Oli_> blz..
<Oli_> o Kleber tb ficou de me da uma força... mais vo adianta pra vc tb..
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-03
<ZNC_RAIVA> diga me, eu nao estava aqui estava no estagio
<Sorais> uhmmm ele nao esta aparecendo aqui nao
<Oli_> é assim... acabei de instalar o Ubuntu Studio, sou novo no linux..
<ZNC_RAIVA> soldado, alt+f2 comando gksu gparted
<ZNC_RAIVA> Oli_, mmm
<ZNC_RAIVA> Oli_, primeiro
<ZNC_RAIVA> qual sua placa de som
<ZNC_RAIVA> segundo tem os codecs?
<Oli_> meu sistema é seguinte: placa mãe: MSI P6N SLI PLATINUN, placa de video: ATI RADEON X1900XT, placa de som: M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT, processador: QUAD CORE, memória 4GB
<Sorais> ele  apareceu aqui mas ta aparecendo como nao colocado
<Oli_> a placa de video ja ta configurada.. o giano me ajudou... e ta belezinha
<Oli_> a placa de som é uma M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT
<ZNC_RAIVA> sim
<ZNC_RAIVA> mas e vc tem codecs?
<ZNC_RAIVA> tentou reproduzir um .ogg?
<ZNC_RAIVA> padrao
<Oli_> agora só falta o som... e aí fica tudo beleza... depois é só dicas com software, creio que seje mais facil...
<Oli_> não, ainda não tentei nada
<ZNC_RAIVA> mmm
<ZNC_RAIVA> tem musicas ogg ai?
<Sorais> ZNC_ODIO consegui arrumar o pd assim que puder  dar  um help
<ZNC_RAIVA> verifique no synaptic, se existe algum pacote como restricted-extras
<ZNC_RAIVA> Sorais, qual o problema com o gparted?
<Oli_> como vou para o synaptic?
<ZNC_RAIVA> alt+f2 comando gksu synaptic
<Oli_> certo..
<renebarbosa> oi
<Oli_> o que digito no synaptic?
<ZNC_RAIVA> no campo de pesquisa coloca 'restricted-extras'
<ZNC_RAIVA> e ve se tem para o studio
<ZNC_RAIVA> provavelmente vai ter
<ZNC_RAIVA> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ZNC_RAIVA> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ZNC_RAIVA> etc
<jpvoip> opa, alguem já fiz upgrade pro 11.04 ?
<jpvoip> fez*
<Oli_> certo... clico em execultar com arquivo, ou só execultar?
<Oli_> ah ta...rs estava no lugar errado...
<Oli_> agora sim..
<Oli_> isso mesmo apareceu isso aí kubuntu - lubuntu - ubuntu - restricted - extras, e addoons, etc
<Oli_> ZNC_RAIVA restricted - extras: 42 e restricted addons: 4
<ZNC_RAIVA> tem que ver o nome do pacote de codecs eu nao lembro o nome :S
<Oli_> ZNC_RAIVA.. mais... vc sabe como posso ver esses nomes!?
<ZNC_RAIVA> sim pelo synaptic
<Oli_> ZNC_RAIVA - então... o que vejo é isso que escrevi... existe algum lugar que preciso ir dentro do synaptic para aparecer esses nomes?
<ZNC_RAIVA> gstreamer0.10-bad gstreamer0.10-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-mad gstreamer0.10-mpeg2dec
<ZNC_RAIVA> ve se ai no ubuntu sao os mesmos
<Oli_> ZNC_RAIVA não.. não acho
<ZNC_RAIVA> alguem aki no canal esta rodando ubuntu? studio? pode verificar os nomes dos codecs no synaptic? para o Oli_ ?
<ZNC_RAIVA> segundo a pagina
<ZNC_RAIVA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<ZNC_RAIVA> sudo apt-get install ardour audacious hydrogen jackd jack-rack qjackctl seq24 vkeybd zynaddsubfx patchage vlc kino pitivi acidrip ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntustudio-menu gcdmaster
<ZNC_RAIVA> os codecs sao os mesmo do ubuntu
<ZNC_RAIVA> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ZNC_RAIVA> instala ele Oli_
<ZNC_RAIVA> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Oli_> aqui no Ubuntu estou em Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic, tem uma série de opções aqui.. como Seções, Estado, Origem, etc
<ZNC_RAIVA> Oli_, marca o 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' e manda instalar
<ZNC_RAIVA> o studio usa os mesmos do ubuntu
<Oli_> blz.. só os restrictd-extras...? os addons não?
<ZNC_RAIVA> tipo como o Geowany teve uma zica com o som no kde, pq ele provavelmente tinha o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras instalando e rodando kde, isto da problema, eu pensei q no studio seria a mesma coisa
<ZNC_RAIVA> so o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Oli_> ok
<Geowany> ZNC_RAIVA: eu não tinha esse pacote instalado não
<ZNC_RAIVA> *e no kde seria kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Geowany> eu instalo só o w32codecs do medibuntu
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, vc esta marcado como away, cumpra sua parte :-P
<Geowany> eu mesmo não
<ZNC_RAIVA> na otah mais
<Geowany> meu nick foi citado e piscou aqui
<ZNC_RAIVA> *nao
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, morto vivo :) morto
<Oli_> ixi ele marca os addons junto
<Geowany> o problema foi o phonom
<ZNC_RAIVA> Oli_, vai manda instalar
<Oli_> sim...
<Geowany> pq eu só iniciei o fluxbox e o tudo ficou funcionanod normal
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, chega hj nao fala do PHONON
<ZNC_RAIVA> é n no final
<ZNC_RAIVA> ^^
<Geowany> tá bom
<ZNC_RAIVA> :-) obrigada Geowany
<Geowany> sistema de som inacabado do kde
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, :-)
<Geowany> melhor assim?
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, srrs
<Geowany> essa conversa de "API" pra aplicações de áudio
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, mas vc pode mudar
<Geowany> não funciona...ainda não
<ZNC_RAIVA> mas chega do phonon srsrsr
<Geowany> eu mesmo não...
<Oli_> ZNC_RAIVA - ta baixando pra instalar
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, stop
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, :-)
<ZNC_RAIVA> Oli_, :-)
<ZNC_RAIVA> vou sair um pouco, volto logo, jantar
<Geowany> Quem é que tá usando KDE aí?
<ZNC_RAIVA> :O
<Oli_> blz..
<ZNC_RAIVA> KDE - Seja livre!
<ZNC_RAIVA> Versão da plataforma 4.6.1 (4.6.1)
<Geowany> Vou poupar o adjetivo aqui...Pra não ser advertido.
<Geowany> ZNC_RAIVA: será que ele funciona melhor no fedora?
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, :-) sim
<Geowany> estou ansioso é pelo lxde no pc-bsd 9
<ZNC_RAIVA> Geowany, apenas questao de, sistema com coisas que nao usa, faz uma limpeza no kde e fica bommm :D
<ZNC_RAIVA> fui
<Geowany> ZNC_RAIVA: quando vc voltar me avisa aí
<Oli_> ZNC_RAIVA pronto... acho que ta tudo instalado
<Oli_> Galera!! To indo embora... vlw pela força...!!!
<Oli_> amanhã entro de novo pra gente resolve esse problema do áudio
<Oli_> vlw!!
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> alguem programa em C, preciso de um help !
<Known_problems> boa noite
<ZNC> Geowany, is back
<Known_problems> como se descobre os dados da placa mae e memoria via comando no console ?
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> oi ZNC
<ZNC> Geowany, :)
<Geowany> ZNC: quanto ao kde, você já usou no ubuntu o pacote "kde-standard"
<Geowany> se não me engano é assim
<Known_problems> ja descobri a da placa mae...    sudo dmidecode | more
<Geowany> vem só o kde sem as firulas!
<ZNC> Geowany, nao, kde-full :D
<Geowany> ZNC: to batendo cabeça aqui pra descobrir o problema do pcmanfm que não funciona no slackware
<Geowany> mas acho que ja descobri o que é
<ZNC> :-)
<Geowany> um amigo meu me falou de algo que eu ja sabia, que seria ver a saída do programa no terminal, o problema é que esse pcmanfm abre e se atira fora do terminal kkkkkk
<Geowany> vc pode ate'fechar o terminal que ele continua rodando
<ZNC> :)
<MarconM> Geowany: oiiiii
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<Geowany> alguém aí sabe qual nome daquele pacote do "chaveiro do gnome"?
<MarconM> Geowany: chaveiro
<Geowany> é
<Geowany> eu acho que é essa dependencia que faz, alias, que não faz o pcmanfm não funfar no slack
<MarconM> Geowany: vixi nem sei o que
<Geowany> achei aqui
<Geowany> acho que é "gnome-keyring"
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> alguem ja testou o ubuntu 11.04 beta
<MarconM> tem unity msm
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, que pergunta é essa mano...?!
<Geowany> rapaz...é a canonical, não é o palácio do planalto não
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ouvi dizer q os cra testaram e nao virao
<MarconM> unity la ... soh o gnome
<MarconM> eu nao baixei ainda
<MarconM> por isso estou perguntando
<valder> ai alguém sabe o que fazer para arrumar os acentos no terminal do ubuntu ?
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, claro que é o unity po...
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: eu sei ... por isso estranhei
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: eu nao testei ... por isso estou perguntando
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> nao precisa brigar tio
<peregrinator_six> ...
<valder> pow, eu tou usando aqui o 11.04, mas estou tendo problemas com os acentos :(
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ô.o
<peregrinator_six> por enquanto minha arma tá guardada e não tá nem carregada, mas não me tente não em moço...
 * peregrinator_six :P
<Geowany> tem coragem de matar um inseto com uma arma?
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, só HEAD SHOT!
<MarconM> Geowany: cuidado ... se ele disser que sim
<MarconM> corre
<Guest16344> ola
<Diego123> preciso de ajuda
<Geowany> eu também!
<Diego123> xd
<Geowany> estou a mais de uma semana lutando pra esse pcmanfm abrir sftp
<Geowany> mas fala aí...qual teu problema?
<peregrinator_six> giano_, cade vc man...?!
<Diego123> meu notebook começou a dar barulho toda ves que ligo e agora nao consigo instalar um programa que ele trava
<Diego123> alguen sabe um servidor que  ajude com problemas de hardware
<giano_>  alguem sabe me dizer onde fica o unyti no ubuntu 11.04 beta pois instalei aqui e só tem gnome 2.32??????????????
<valder> vc tem instalar
<valder> ele
<valder> ele não veio por default
<valder> apt-get install unity
<ZNC> kakakka
<valder> ai no login vc seleciona ele
<ZNC> giano_, provavelmente na tela de login
<valder> se vc não tiver usando placa de vídeo 3d
<ZNC> escolha o tipo de sessao
<valder> use apt-get install unity-2d
<giano_> ja escolhi não exixte unytti la
<ZNC> Diego123 tecnico em informatica mexe com hardware
<Diego123> sei
<ZNC> giano_, unity-desktop?
<MarconM> ZNC: blz
<giano_> não existe
<ZNC> MarconM, quase blz, mas esta longe
<ZNC> giano_, mmm
<ZNC> tem umas coisas q da para add no menu
<ZNC> mas nem lembro mais
<ZNC> :S
<giano_> o que sera que houve não presto o unyti
<MarconM> ZNC: o que esta acontecendo com voce
<MarconM> ZNC: ta nervoso esses ultimos dias
<ZNC> MarconM, nao ligue
<MarconM> nervosa
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> sorry
<ZNC> srsr
<ZNC> ...
<MarconM> a sei
<MarconM> la .... to confuso
<valder> se vc instalou o unity e ele não carrega
<valder> é pq vc não tem suporte para 3d instalado
<valder> vc precisa instalar o unity-2d
<valder> só q se for instalar instala tudo em inglês pq o pt_BR tá todo bugado
<MarconM> giano_:
<MarconM> giano_: esta ae fiooo ... porque saiu do msn
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> do skype
<MarconM> Illuminati: biéchaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<giano_> eu só estava testando eu não uso ubuntu uso arch
<Illuminati> MarconM: Fala biéchaaaaaaaaaaa
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> giano_, quer dizer que o ubuntu 11 tem o GNOME 2.32...?!
<giano_> ea biechaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<peregrinator_six> 00
<MarconM> aeuahaueaheuae
<Illuminati> pois é gente o ubuntu beta nao tem unity
<MarconM> giano_: e ae biéchaaaaaaaaaa
<Illuminati> thuahsuahsas
<giano_> sim perigrinator_six default gnome 2.32
<Illuminati> Ai que tudo
<peregrinator_six> giano_, o mesmo do ubuntu 10.10...?!
<Illuminati> acho que a coisa ficou mau feita
<Illuminati> huahsuahs
<giano_> vai ve não presto kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> LOGICOOOOO
<peregrinator_six> que lindo, gostei desse ubuntu11! :D
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ta vendo
<giano_> <peregrinator_six> sim
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: te disse q nao achavam o unity
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: vai la pegar a ara
<MarconM> arma
<MarconM> xD
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, tem sim rapaz, mas só pra Desktop com aceleração grafica prestavel... ;)
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, gostou do unitil?
<Illuminati> Afff ninguem gostou no inutil
<Illuminati> hashaus
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, com certeza não, por isso que não ovu usar o ubuntu 11 a não ser que tenha o GNOME 2! :)
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<giano_> então que dizer que uma ati radeon hd 5500 não funciona 3d kkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :) so instalar :D
<Illuminati> genome 2 ?
<Illuminati> ou o 3 ?
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, não, pra instalar prefiro o veio 10.10 mesmo! :D
<Illuminati> eu quero o 33333333333333333
<Illuminati> eu quero gnome 3
<ZNC> :)
<Illuminati> hehehe
<valder> é o gnome 2 ainda
<peregrinator_six> eu quero qualquer GNOME menos isso ai de unity.. :S
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: man ... to brincando
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, :)
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: calma rapaz
<MarconM> olha a pressao
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :)
<Illuminati> MarconM: Devolver meu lequi
<Illuminati> haushuahs
<Illuminati> agoraaaaa
<ZNC> calma gente o peregrinator_six esta super calmo isto posso lhe garantir
<_4_7_3_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588780/
<valder> giano_, se vc tem uma ati e não está entrando no unity veja se se o drive está ativo
<giano_> pior unyti = a ruwindows kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<valder> eu tou usando o unity :D
<valder> achei massa para notebook de 14 polegadas
<MarconM> aueheuheuehau
<MarconM> Illuminati: ta no skype nao
<valder> é bom economiza espaço na tela pacas
<giano_> vlder vc não precisa me falar uso linux desde 2003
<giano_> valder
<Illuminati> ai meu Deus.....giano só fazem 8 anos que voce usa linux....haushauhsuahsuahsu
<Setthy> minha 9800 gt tbm num ablitou o unity não,... alias nem achei ele :(
<Illuminati> [e recente
<Illuminati> volte pra escolinha ubuntina
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> esse é o problema, não tenho not bucha e não vou ser obrigado por ninguem a usar meu desk como um... :s
<peregrinator_six> quem manda aqui sou eu!
<Illuminati> MarconM: to sim no skype e to com o giano
<Setthy> o 11.04 alpha num ta vindo com ele padrão não
<MarconM> pesuar
<giano_> pior que liberdade usa arch
<MarconM> essa versao é soh para os desesperado
<giano_> qué
<valder> eu tou usando o 11.04 beta
<valder> com unity 3d de boa no notebook
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, xerife
<MarconM> tudo mundi vai testar para a caonicl
<Setthy> então,... coloquei o alpha aqui,... gnome padrão
<MarconM> e testar os bug
<valder> só tá com uns problemas nos acentos de pt_BR
<MarconM> aeuaheuhuhaa
<Illuminati> uma palma e meira pra voce....nunca que vou usar o que o povo quer empurrar de guela abaixo NUNCAAAAAAAAA
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, não, não, eu sou o dono do negocio mesmo! :D
<jesus> ol
<jesus> ola
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :) capitão
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, não, DONO mesmo! ;)
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :-)
<Geowany> puta merda
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, ^^
<ZNC> ^^
<ruffleS> ui ui ui...
<Geowany> tem de jesus a illuminatis aqui
<giano_> porque sera que o ubuntu é todo bugado ? o arch to com ele sempre atualizado pacman -Syu todo o dia e não tem nada bugado kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> tem até cara com nick de batata
<Illuminati> Geowany....me erra
<ZNC> giano_, contenha-se, ^^ nao foi legal vc falar isso :(
<Geowany> por isso que falo
<Setthy> ops corrigindo,... duas vezes digitei alpha,... to com o *beta 1
<Geowany> que arch user é escroto!
<ruffleS> e tem cara com o nick escrito errado/americanizado
<ZNC> Geowany ruffleS é legal ;)
<ruffleS> ZNC: olá yutakinha
<Geowany> que arch não é macho suficiente pra usar gentoo
<Illuminati> é o que ? escroto é quem abre a boca pra falar do arch sem conhecer ele
<ZNC> ruffleS, ^^
<Geowany> Illuminati: quem é que não conhece?
<giano_> eu uso gentoo tanbem e fre bsd pra sua informação
<MarconM> gente calma
<MarconM> isso ea
<MarconM> eu uso windows msm
<MarconM> e dae
<Geowany> então porque vem aqui encher o saco?
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MarconM> auhuhhuhuhea
<Geowany> pq vc não vai na torcida do palmeiras com uma camisa do corinthians?
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Illuminati> bom...vou voltar pro DOS
<MarconM> Geowany: relaxa
<Illuminati> afff
<ZNC> srrs
<Geowany> faz isso aqui pq vc é imune a umas porradas
<giano_> e eu prao win 3.11 era tri bom
<Geowany> :P
<MarconM> fico nervoso
<MarconM> xD
<giano_> eu usei muito no meu 486
<Geowany> ah...
<Geowany> nem uso mais ubuntu
<Geowany> sei nem o que to fazendo aqui
<ZNC> Illuminati cmd >  set 01=Eu nao gosto de mim mesmo, meu nome é windows
<Geowany> fui
<ZNC> depois Illuminati  echo %01%
<ZNC> srrs
<Illuminati> GENTE ASSIM NAO DA...SE TIVER ALGUEM AQUI NO IRC QUE ESTA CHEGANDO NO LINUX AGORA E VÊ ESSA BAIXARIA TODA...NUNCA MAIS VAI QUERER CONVERSA NEM COM UBUNTU NEM COM LINUX NENHUM...QUE VERGONHA....
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vc tá usando qual ubuntu mesmo...?!
<ZNC> Illuminati, sim sorry :)
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ele usa fedora
<MarconM> =D
<Illuminati> SE QUEREM FALAR SOBRE OUTRAS COISAS FALEM NO OFF
<ruffleS> ZNC: vamos denunciar o Geowany pra os ircops da freenode?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, RESPONDE  A PERGUNTA!
<ZNC> ruffleS :( vou pegar ruffleS
<ZNC> :D
<ruffleS> ZNC: vem ni mim q eu tô facim facim, pati
<_4_7_3_> estou precisando de ajuda com minha placa de tv de acordo com as regras que lí se o texto for longo eu devo usar um link como esse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588780/
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, não sabe mais digitar não amiguinho..?! 00
<MarconM> Uiiiiiiiiii
<Illuminati> ZNC: Vou te confessar uma coisa, se nao tivesse o MarconM, Giano, Xgrind, Peregrinator_six, voce e o Andre Gondim...eu nao estaria com o Ubuntu ae hoje...porque ninguem ajuda...só sabem meter pau na distro dos outros e falar que isso nao presta ou aqui nao funciona...MAS AJUDAR QUE É BOM NADAAAAAAAA
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: to usando fedora
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, então pedi pra sair pois aqui é pra quem usa ubuntu como eu! ;)
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: é?
<ZNC> Illuminati, acontece nas melhores familias,
<Geowany> e se eu te falar que lá no trabalho tem várias máquinas com ubuntu?
<Geowany> e se eu te falar que a outra maquina aqui do lado ta com ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, tá no trampo agora...?!
<Geowany> vai me excluir daqui?
<Geowany> eu sei pq essa galerinha que usa arch invade aqui
<Geowany> pq o canal deles é vazio
<Geowany> igual a proposta da distro
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, favor ir pra maquina com o ubuntu instalado! :P
<Illuminati> !UBUNTU
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, mentira, se tem um não tá vazio, aprende a contar primeiro valeu mano! ;)
<Illuminati> PARA OUTROS ASSUNTOS VAMOS USAR O OFF
<ZNC> pessoal vamos para um canal proprio para offtopic :), porque se nao pode haver problemas para nosso lado :-D
<Geowany> rapaz
<Geowany> aqui...nesse canal
<Geowany> Ubuntu é melhor que Arch e ponto final
<Geowany> Deveria ser banido o assunto de outras distros aqui
<Illuminati> Andre Gondim, kd vc pra arrumar essa ZONA aqui!!!!!!!
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, eu vivo em uma democracia, e não aceito a opinião de terceiros com verdade absoluta! ;)
<Illuminati> Isso ta uma baixaria....pior que o Windows...
<Illuminati> afffff
<omelete> arch é lixo d+
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: democracia?
<omelete> ubuntu é 10
<Geowany> falar que ubuntu é bugado no canal oficial da distro? (em pt)
<giano_> o  canal do arch é vazio porque ninguem precisa de ajuda kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> defina a palavra ponto final (pense e reflita, depois vamos para outro canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic )
<Geowany> isso é uma pouca vergonha
<peregrinator_six> omelete, por que vc não sabe usar chama de lixo...?! Muitas pessoas acham o ubuntu o pior linux que existe...
<omelete> ñ sei usar msm
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, poca vergonha é dizer que o ubuntu é o melhor linux que já existiu como se isso fosse verdadeiro... :S
<ruffleS> meu deus.. quanto n00b reunido falando besteira...
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: falei que aqui é o melhor
<Geowany> faz assim
<Geowany> quero nem discutir com um cara que só lê o que quer
<Illuminati> LIXO OU NAO O PAI É O MESMO...E OUTRA COISA SE É LIXO OU NAO É PORQUE NAO TEM PESSOAS QUE SAIBAM AJUDAR A DISTRO...A UNICA COISA QUE FAZEM É ESCULHAMBAR....E OUTRA SE FALAM QUE NAO PRESTAM QUANTO PAGARAM MESMO POR ELA ?
<Geowany> fala aí com a minha mão \|||_
<ZNC> isto nao vai levar a nada pessoal
<Geowany> vou jogar sauerbraten
<Geowany> fui
<ZNC> discutir sobre isto é o mesmo que discutir se a agua mineral é realmente mineral
<Geowany> pois é
<Geowany> o problema é que aqui é um canal de ubuntu
<Geowany> só que é mal administrado pra caralho...
<Geowany> pra permitir esses elitistas de merda descerem a lenha da distro em questão
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, meu ubuntu tem bugue e eu to no canal oficial testemunhando uma verdade! Outra coisa, não deixo de usar ele por isso, mas não deixo de falar a verdade por isso também não tá bem queridão! ;)
<Geowany> sem comentários
<Geowany> isso é indiscutivel
<Setthy> Melhor distribuição! É aquela que se adapta as necessidades de cada usuario!!!  Software livre! Livre em todos os sentidos, não só em seus softwares mas nas escolhas de seus usuarios!!!
<Geowany> é a mesma coisa de entrar no estádio com a camisa do palmeiras e se enturmar no meio da galera do corinthians
<Geowany> e no meio do jogo falar
<Geowany> "gambás de merda!"
<ZNC> bem, cada um para seus lados, :) e sem olhar para traz
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, eu não sou obrigado a ficar aqui, vc é...!?
<Geowany> ninguém aqui é obrigado a ler esses depoimentos de "arch users"
<peregrinator_six> Setthy, falou tudo mano!
<Geowany> que pra mim vcs ficam entre uma barata cascuda e aquela baba branca que fica na boca quando a gente acorda
<Illuminati> Gente.....vamos para com isso...cada um usa o que quer...ninguém é forçado a nada....
<ruffleS> ZNC: entra la no linux4fun
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, use ele ubuntu ou não, disse a verdade, o meu ubuntu 10.10 tem bug, FATO inquestionavel!
<ruffleS> ZNC: #linux4fun
<Illuminati> Gente, calma....
<Geowany> todo software tem bug
<Geowany> mas não precisa ficar desmerecendo o ubuntu "na casa dele"
<Illuminati> Gente, se alguma distro nao tem bug é porque foi corrigo...hushaushas
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, então pronto!
<Geowany> então cale-se!
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, AUHSUAHSHUAHS
<Setthy> <peregrinator_six> ;)
<MarconM> gentiiii
<MarconM> que isso
<MarconM> virou zona
<Illuminati> zona é pouco
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, cale-se..?! Quem é vc pra falar isso aqui user fedora...?!
<Illuminati> haushaus
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: olha isso
<ZNC> Illuminati, nao se preocupe em pedir calma, tolere pelo menos por hoje, ja me exaltei em outras vezes e nunca tive lucro :) vamos olhar para o offtopic
<giano_> pior só prguntei onde estava o unyti nada msid ai começo aguerra kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> Illuminati, vc nao tah la :S
<Illuminati> ZNC: To indo pra la.
<_4_7_3_> ajuda? http://paste.ubuntu.com/588780/
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, o bonzão sabe tudo politicamente correto do Geowany vai lhe ajudar não vai Geowany...?! 00
<_4_7_3_> ^^ por favor comigo não^^
<peregrinator_six> eu sou noob não posso nem falar no canal mais, segundo ele tenho que calar minha boca...
<Geowany> o peregrinator_six é muito fodão e vai te ensinar a resolver o problema no ARCH LINUX
<_4_7_3_> uso o ubuntu10.10
 * Geowany placa de tv...sai pra lá! kkkkkkkk
<giano_> _4_7_3_ diga
<_4_7_3_> eu pus o problema nesse pastebin do ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/588780/
<giano_> ok
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, nunca usei Arch não maluco sem noção! :S
<little_bull> aqui no instituto de física de sao carlos (usp) todos os pcs rodam ubuntu.. (mais de 1000 computadores..)
<little_bull> o povo que reclama é o leigo acostumado com windows..
<little_bull> tem bug.... sim... todos softwares tem bugs..
<giano_> _4_7_3_ vou dar uma pesquisada e ja te dou um parecer mano ok?
<_4_7_3_> valeu!^^
<little_bull> mas satisfaz todas nossas necessidades aqui..... isso oq importa..
<little_bull> e sem pagar nada....
<Geowany> SEMI-NOOBIANO: ownado...
<Geowany> shut up!
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, eu calo a boca quando vc parar de ter pessimo! ;)
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> ... gosto!
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> :)
<Geowany> pessimo gosto?
<Illuminati> SEMI-NOOBIANO: Acho que vou mudar meu nick pra burro. huahsuahs
<Geowany> com?
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Illuminati, :P
<Geowany> putz...se for musica...não vou largar de ouvir Bach, Mozart ou Vivaldi por sua causa...
<giano_> _4_7_3_ se pa pelo que li aqui vc tem que copiar o firmware da uma olhada nisso http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621841
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, o carinha que disse a verdade que vc não sabia pelo menos tá tentando ajudar enquanto vc manda quem diz a verdade calar a boca... :S
<little_bull> alguém de Sanca aqui?
<_4_7_3_> !! "giano_" essa solução eu ainda não havia encontrado vou tentar agora mesmo obrigado^^
<ubottu-br> _4_7_3_: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<giano_> _4_7_3_ de nada tamo ai pra isso
<Geowany> (21:02:18) giano_: porque sera que o ubuntu é todo bugado ? o arch to com ele sempre atualizado pacman -Syu todo o dia e não tem nada bugado kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> foi vc que comprou briga dos outros
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, ubuntu tem bug FATO!
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> ;)
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> giano_, obrigado por tentar ajudar o maninho!
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> :D
<jesuslinux> opa
<jesuslinux> tem bug nada
<jesuslinux> mero engano vers~ao lts
<jesuslinux> perfect
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> jesuslinux, manda o seu pra mim, pois igual nem a canonical tem um... :s
<jesuslinux> a maioria do dos erros sao causados pelo proprio usuario
<ZNC> <jesuslinux> a maioria do dos erros sao causados pelo proprio usuario
<ZNC> sim
<jesuslinux> 10.04.02 LTS
<jesuslinux> ainda não econtrei erros criticos
<giano_> Geowany meu eu nem falo contigo e não comprei briga de ninguem eu to até dando rizada aqui
<ZNC> isto é verdade
<Geowany> tava falando para o outro cara que se doeu aí pelo arch
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> É VIVA A NOBAIADA DESSE MEU BRASIL CHEIO DE Geowany SEM HUMOR!
<Geowany> sem humor?
<Geowany> é eu que tenho esse ódio no coraçãozinho?
<Geowany> "arch rox, ubuntu sux"
<off123> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> aaaaaaah....faça-me o favor!
<jesuslinux> ueuehuheue
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, não tenho nada com o Arch, nunca nem usei, mas diser que ele não presta igula falaram ai é dose...
<jesuslinux> Gosto dois..
<off123> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Geowany> SEMI-NOOBIANO: falaram do ubuntu e você não fez caso
<jesuslinux> ma pela praticidade... e as vezes nescessidade de outro usuario leigo usar meu pc...fico com o ubuntu
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, LInux é Linux, e'não passam de coisas assim como o papel é uma coisa, e nada mais que isso! ;)
<rsvc> SEMI-NOOBIANO: não
<rsvc> jesuslinux: não
<jesuslinux> sim
<jesuslinux> :P
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, é por que vc já tá enchendo o saco defendendo o ubuntu, ai como vc ainda tá em turno de serviço, eu não quiz roubar o seu ganha pão! XD
<Geowany> vai ler isso aqui
<Geowany> http://vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Quero-facilidade
<Geowany> que você ganha mais
<Geowany> Elitista!
<Geowany> "Ah...Eu uso linux, eu sou foda!"
<jesuslinux> uehuehuheue
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, elitista nem sei o que é, e pra sua informação, mesmo o ubuntu 10.10 tendo bugs eu o uso valeu! ;)
<Geowany> SEMI-NOOBIANO: não entendi essa analogia sem nexo...
<Geowany> SEMI-NOOBIANO: deveria se informar mais...
<rsvc> vito bagunça, teria que setar +v no canal
<jesuslinux> putz concordo com o artigo..
<jesuslinux> mas comecei com Slackware
<Geowany> jesuslinux: muito bem escrito esse artigo
<jesuslinux> Unix
<Geowany> jesuslinux: estou com o slackware na outra maquina aqui
<ZNC> rssolivei, +m
<jesuslinux> Sou fã do Slack
<Geowany> mas tive uns probleminhas no lxde
<jesuslinux> fã mesmo
<ZNC> rssolivei, chamei seu nick sem querer
<jesuslinux> é no braço mano! uehuhee
<ZNC> rsvc, , +m
<rsvc> é , isso!
<Geowany> +m
<Geowany> ?
<rsvc> clago Geowany
<Geowany> bastava um +b em quem pronunciar "arch"
<rsvc> ta uma baderna isso aqui
<rsvc> não
<jesuslinux> uhuhuhu
<rsvc> linux é um só, nao importa a distro
<Geowany> eu  não tolero isso
<ZNC> Geowany, devido a limitações tecnicas na rede freenode nao temos o modo para banir palavras em canais
<Geowany> vai la no canal do slackware e fala que tal distro é boa e que slackware é bugado
<Geowany> duvido
<Geowany> só aqui mesmo
<jesuslinux> té loucoooooooo
<Geowany> ZNC: mas isso é feito de forma manual
<off123> eu vo e falo qual é o problema?
<jesuslinux> um usuario de slack sabe que se ta bugado a culpa é dele
<jesuslinux> uheuheuheue
<Geowany> duvido
<Geowany> estou lá!
<jesuslinux> arruma doido
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> off123, AUHSUAHSAUHSHUAH
<jesuslinux> uehueue
<ZNC> Geowany, em redes como a surge sao bloqueados por palavras e todas as distros sao bloqueadas para nao haver faras
<Geowany> se o fallen estiver on...vc tá fodido
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> esse fan boy de bosta, brincadeira... :S
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> fallen que se dane!
<rsvc> cara, linux é um só, não importa a distro, alguem tem alguma duvida? se não, é melhor deixar o canal livre para ue tem
<jesuslinux> uheuheuheuhue
<jesuslinux> caraca falo serio...
<off123> pior
<jesuslinux> e entendo o cunho da discussão
<Geowany> rsvc: que fale de outras distros...mas que ao menos respeite a distro em questão
<Geowany> reclamar de um problema é uma coisa
<rsvc> distro nao é religião cara
<jesuslinux> e um ponto é convergente... não dá pra comparar um usuario new de ubuntu com um cara que usa slack ou qualquerutra distro que exige que vc tenha conhecimentos de unix
<Geowany> agora enaltecer outra distro e desmerecer a distro "alvo" do canal é outra completamente diferente
<jesuslinux> O Ubuntu é o Pastor...
<rsvc> calma la, não é isso
<jesuslinux> Pastor pq atraia o rebanho para o linux
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> Geowany, desisto, vc venceu..
<rsvc> linux é 1 só
<Geowany> jesuslinux: eu sou meio cigano com distros...ultimamente estou com testando o fedora aqui mas o ubuntu tem o lugarzinho dele la no trabalho
<jesuslinux> depois ele vai estudando a doutrina
<rsvc> eu uso 3 a 4 distros no mes
<rsvc> ou testo de 4 a 5
<jesuslinux> e acaba meu irmão migrando para distros mais personalizadas
<rsvc> cara
<Geowany> SEMI-NOOBIANO: obrigado! mas nao leve isso para o lado pessoal, ok?
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> O UBUNTU É O SISTEMA OPERACIONAL MAIS BEM FEITO QUE EXISTE, ATÉ QUE A SUA BASE DE ORIGEM...
<rsvc> esssa discussão é no minimo NOOB
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> rsvc, tamos ai!
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> ;)
 * SEMI-NOOBIANO AUHSUAHSUHASH
<off123> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> sejamos adultos?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<jesuslinux> se alguém me falar em KURUMIN aqui eu vou cagar juro!!!
<jesuslinux> uehuheuhee
<Geowany> Kuruma era fodão!
<ZNC> operadores nao sao babas, entao :-) cada um faça silencio,
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> ZNC, e se eu quiser ser criança de 9 anos se vai bigar comigo vai...?! 00
<ZNC> SEMI-NOOBIANO, menino malvado
<SEMI-NOOBIANO> ZNC, AUHSUAHUSUAHSUAHHSAHAH
<Geowany> kuruma ganhou muito user quando ele tava ativo
<Geowany> ainda escuto gente falando: "eu tenho um cd do kurumin"
<_4_7_3_> Kurumin saiiu de linha???
<jesuslinux> porra mas o kuruma era bugado pra desgraçaaaaaaaaaaa
<KURUMIN> \o/
<jesuslinux> ueuehuee
<Geowany> jesuslinux: mas ganhou users...
<jesuslinux> porra
<KURUMIN> vortei!
<Geowany> tem seus méritos
<jesuslinux> vou cagar!
<rsvc> kurumin é linux
<jesuslinux> falow
<Geowany> com aqueles scripts pra funfar winmodem
<rsvc> ubuntu é bugado tambem , e todos sao bugados de alguma forma
<KURUMIN> rsvc, Kurumin é Indio br! :p
<Geowany> vou ser sincero
<Geowany> vou testar o arch um dia...
<Geowany> :P
<KURUMIN> Geowany,  testa não man, se sem testar já tá falando mal pra KCT... :(
<Geowany> só tenho raiva mesmo da galera que usa e fica dizendo que ele tem as vantagens do slackware/gentoo juntas
<rsvc> kurumin é uma boa distro, pena que foi descontinuada, se eu perguntar aqui em que se baseava ninguem sabe, seus noob
<Geowany> como se fosse a melhor distro do mundo
<off123> mas tem isso é fato
<Setthy> minha primeira distribuição e o contato com o linux foi com o "COREL LINUX", alguem ja usou tbm? rsrs
<KURUMIN> Geowany, deixa os outros exercerem o seu direito a liberdade de expressão! ;)
<Geowany> e que eu nunca vi nenhuma entidade que tenha uma reputação a zelar que a use como distro de produção
<rsvc> e o morimoto alem dee kurumin, ajuda em todas as distros
<Geowany> rsvc: a versão 7  era baseada no debian etch
<KURUMIN> rsvc, até no window$! :D
 * KURUMIN AUHSUAHSUHSUAHUSHAH
<jesuslinux> O que faz o Ubuntu especial????? Sabe o que faz?????? Simples numero de usuarios em massa utilizando e tirando duvidas em rede isso geral o maior call center online linux do mundo atualmente
<rsvc> não, a essencia do linuc é unix
<rsvc> o ambiente grafico é baseado em janelas.
<rsvc> não importa qual, kde ou gnome, linux e linux
<Geowany> jesuslinux: eu tenho ele rodando la no trabalho porque ele foi o unico que funcionou uma "lousa interativa" com drivers e software proprietario
<ZNC> nossa mas vcs estao trollando ainda?
<off123> pior
<Geowany> ja tinha la os procedimentos de instalação...e como a "equipe" la no trampo é composta por duas pessoas, eu e eu mesmo...
<off123> ZNC
<Geowany> ZNC: não...momento nostalgia
<Geowany> saudades do kurumin
<Geowany> rsvc: o kuruma rodava no server de um ex-patrão meu
<Geowany> segurando uma rede wireless
<ZNC> mmm
<Geowany> graças a ele que me interessei por linux
<rsvc> brasileiro tem que começar a respeitar o bvrasil, senaum fica só comendo merda de gringo e achando gostoso
<ZNC> cuidado alguem pode se sentir ofendido usar o !abuso e baixar um operador com raiva e fazer justiça com as proprias mao
<KURUMIN> Geowany, eu também tenho o Kurumin 7 Remaster aqui!
<Geowany> KURUMIN: remaster?
<Geowany> mas ainda apontando pro debian etch?
<rsvc> kurumin apresentou o live cd pra nos, baseado no etch
<KURUMIN> Geowany, eu comecei pelo Kurumin 6.0, meu primeiro contato com o Linux! :D
<Geowany> pq vou se sincero, se atualizasse ele...um monte daqueles scripts deixavam de funcionar
<Geowany> no cd era lindo...mas instalado eram só lamentações
<Geowany> em 2007 eu tentei usar ele, mas ele não reconhecia a minha placa wireless
<Setthy> 1999 COREL LINUX COM KDE SHOW DE BOLA, HAUHAUAHAUHAU!!!
<Geowany> o mandriva 2007 era show de bola, só baixei a iso e rodei
<Geowany> nvidia instalada, codecs, flashplayer e até a minha wireless
<jesuslinux> comecei com slack primeira distro...
<jesuslinux> ainda lembro saudades
<KURUMIN> Geowany, vou baixar o Mandriva 2011.0 KDE, to na maior espectativa! :)
<Geowany> pois é...galera desce a lenha numa das distros brasileiras que mais fizeram adeptos
<jesuslinux> qnd meu Amd K6 II deu pau e o Hd foi pro espaço quase chorei
<jesuslinux> ueuhehuheuehe
<Geowany> KURUMIN: estou na espectativa de rodar o pc-bsd com lxde
<Geowany> rodei ele com kde, mas o kde me decepciona
<KURUMIN> Geowany, um..
<Setthy> eu tenho ate hoje meu primeiro cdzinho do corel linux,... reliquiaaaaa rsrs
<jesuslinux> Vou baixar o ARCH
<jesuslinux> now
<Geowany> é pessoal...sei que hoje em dia 2Gb de memória é o padrão...
<jesuslinux> quem não tem 2gb de memoria uheuee
<jesuslinux> isso antes era luxo
<Geowany> (21:43:26) rsvc: kurumin é uma boa distro, pena que foi descontinuada, se eu perguntar aqui em que se baseava ninguem sabe, seus noob (21:44:11) Geowany: rsvc: a versão 7  era baseada no debian etch (21:47:32) rsvc: kurumin apresentou o live cd pra nos, baseado no etch
<jesuslinux> porra usei 16mb de memoria no meu 486dx2
<Geowany> jesuslinux: em 2009 eu trabalhava com um duron com 256 de ram
<Geowany> rodava slackware
<jesuslinux> uehuehue
<KURUMIN> Geowany, 1 é o padrão, to com o buntão aqui girando em 1 giga de memo, sempron e VGA HD 4350 sem stress! :D
<jesuslinux> Aposentei ano passado por falta de peças meu PII tadinho queimou placa
<jesuslinux> tenho o processador
<jesuslinux> uehuehue
<jesuslinux> caraca pensar bem pra que esse hardware todo bicho pra web... é um exagero
<jesuslinux> uheuhee
<Geowany> KURUMIN: eu sou paranoico, com 1Gb eu não deixo nem gnome nem kde
<Geowany> pq só o firefox começa a comer ram com farinha
<Geowany> se não colocar um ambiente leve...
<off123> eu usei muito meu 486 contabandeado no paraguay pois até 94 só empresas podiam comprar computador graças ao ladão collor de melo que agente pode ter computador pessoal pena que naquela epoca eu não conhecia o linux usava win 3.11 e depois win 95
<Geowany> como li no gdh
<Geowany> "Ambiente bom é ambiente simples, que não fica no seu
<Geowany> caminho"
<Geowany> teclado imundo!
<jesuslinux> dos e 3.11
<jesuslinux> uheueuhe
<jesuslinux> caraca que época bicho lembra disso... caraca
<jesuslinux> tinha até me esquecido
<giano_> jesuslinux mas era bom kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesuslinux> pow a net era livre de fato
<jesuslinux> Tudo FREE
<giano_> muito bbs rsrsrsrsrs
<Geowany> rapaz...
<jesuslinux> hj nem todo mundo sabe os caminhos do FREE
<Geowany> algum de vcs aí joga sauerbraten?
<jesuslinux> Napster
<giano_> kkkkk
<Geowany> vou conectar lá
<jesuslinux> porra gozava baixando meus mp3 qualquer musica do mundo caracaaaaa
<Geowany> se me acharem por algum server "Geowany[BR]"
<Geowany> só avisar
<Geowany> terei o prazer de dar um tiro no meio da sua boca
<KURUMIN> Geowany, uso o firefox aqui com varias abas abertas mais uns aplicativos tudo junto e não bateu a casa dos 700 megas não! ;)
<jesuslinux> ei caraca
<Geowany> vou jogar!
<jesuslinux> o Google Crohme ta foda
<Geowany> flw galera
<Geowany> KURUMIN, giano_ =******
<jesuslinux> no ubuntu rodando muito rapido
<jesuslinux> Abraço Geowany
<Geowany> jesuslinux: daqui a pouco to de volta
<ZNC> Geowany ...
<Geowany> oi ZNC
<jesuslinux> valew o papo
<Geowany> vem me dizer que vc joga
<ZNC> Geowany tah parecendo criança
<KURUMIN> ZNC, mas ele é po!
 * KURUMIN XD
<ZNC> como todo o resto
<Geowany> ah...
<KURUMIN> EU TENHO 9 ANINHOS MAS COM CARA DE 6... :P
<Geowany> deixo a minha austeridade para os austeros...
<Geowany> infelizmente tenho que me adaptar com vocês né
<ZNC> em memoria do canal vamos manter o grande problema da humanidade wind... 'respeitar o silencio'
<BABY> EU SOU O BABY, VCS TEM QUE ME AMAR!
<Geowany> Não vou teclar com crianças do mesmo jeito que converso com outros filósofos.
<jesuslinux> frescooo
<jesuslinux> uheueue
<jesuslinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesuslinux> só piadista aqui
<Geowany> jesuslinux: nem me fale
<BABY> VCS TEM QUE ME AMAR, VCS TEM QUE ME AMAR!
<Geowany> jesuslinux: ircops da brasnet deveriam me odiar
<ZNC> BABY por favor
<BABY> ZNC, vc me ama...?!
<Setthy> galera,... sem querer fugir do assunto de vcs rsrs,... mais o opera ta legalzinho tbm,...
<BABY> ^^
<Geowany> ZNC: ah ta...já ia te perguntar porque não repreendia o seu amiguinho aí
<giano_>  não é a mamãe  não é a mamãe  não é a mamãe  não é a mamãe
<Geowany> Setthy: excelente navegador
<BABY> Setthy, ele é legal mesmo muitas novidades!
<Geowany> Setthy: também tenho ele instalado aqui
<giano_> babysauro
<BABY> giano_, :D
<giano_> babysaurokkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Setthy> <Geowany> ta show de bola mesmo xd
<ZNC> !abuso | precisamos de uma presença maior apenas para manter a ordem, e inibira discórdia.
<ubottu-br> precisamos de uma presença maior apenas para manter a ordem, e inibira discórdia.: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<_4_7_3_> opera tam não fica atrás de nenhuma outra^^
<Geowany> mandar um patch
<Geowany> !abuso | precisamos de uma presença maior apenas para manter a ordem, e inibira discórdia dos arch users elitistas
<ubottu-br> precisamos de uma presença maior apenas para manter a ordem, e inibira discórdia dos arch users elitistas: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Geowany> Setthy: gostei também do midori
<BABY> Geowany, o midori é o omissão do Jupiter!
<_4_7_3_> Geowany o jogo sauerbraten é estilo quake?
<Monarquista> _4_7_3_, isso!
<Setthy> <Geowany> esse num testei ainda,... sabe outro que ta muito bom tbm,... o RockMelt
<Monarquista> legalzinho ele, as testuras são legai!
<vitor_> alguém conseguiu resolver o problema do indicador da bateria do notebook, que o ubuntu não consegue contabilizar, fica só em "estimando..." ?
<Monarquista> vem no Sabayon 4, SHOW!
<Monarquista> rodava live dvd ele!
<_4_7_3_> então estou baixando^^
<giano_> _4_7_3_ ea plca de tv? conseguiu achou alguma solução?
<Monarquista> Geowany, ?
<Geowany> opa
<_4_7_3_> achei duas! e ainda estou pesquisando o firmware.
<Geowany> _4_7_3_: o jogo é estilo cube
<Monarquista> Geowany, saberia me dizer como eu faço pra configurar a dial up no debian..?!
<Geowany> _4_7_3_: baseado no quake eu jogo o enemy-territory e o urban-terror
<Monarquista> Geowany, acho que não venho por omissão no Deabin 6 nem no LMDE
<_4_7_3_> Geowany: não conheço cube mas os outros eu ouví falar
<giano_> _4_7_3_ pelo que vi pelo google ela é suportada era pra funcionar de prima mas tem que setar algumas conf na mão não era pra ser assim faze oque né
<Geowany> Monarquista: vc ja testou com o pppoeconf?
<Monarquista> Geowany, comand not found
<Monarquista> :S
<Monarquista> achjo que não tem, tem que instalar, ams o estranho é que é um live DVD, deveria vir né...?!
<Monarquista> *acho...
<_4_7_3_> infelizmente ou não precisa-se quebrar um pouco a cabelça^^
<Geowany> Monarquista: não vem o network-manager?
<_4_7_3_>  giano_: mesmo que cause estresse quebrar a cabeça de vez em quando faz bem
<Geowany> galera
<Geowany> vou jogar mesmo
<Geowany> fui
<Monarquista> Geowany, não!
<Monarquista> não vem!
<Monarquista> mas esquenta não!
<Monarquista> um dia eu descubro!
<Monarquista> :D
<_4_7_3_>  giano_: consegui fazer tudo funcionar até o 3d da minha placa, mas continuo tendo problemas com minha modem nokia 1508i da embratel e a bendita decessária placa de tv.^^
<_4_7_3_>  giano_: a modem o problema é que pacere que o firmware dela (no próprio aparelho) é travado para windows a paca de tv acho que com a sua ajuda eu consigo mais tarde
<giano_> para placa de tv acho que aqui tem asolução eu não li mas da uma olhada nisso http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/SAA7134
<_4_7_3_> "giano_:" esse eu já lí infelizmente esse tópico me ajudou a fazer o controle remoto parar de funcionar. hahaha
<giano_> kkkkkkkk
<giano_> <_4_7_3_> o seu modem pelo que vi tem que fazer uma ganbiarra co o win mas tenta ver se não acha um firmware hacking pra ele
<_4_7_3_> não precisa de um hack apenas preciso atualizar o firmware, mas se o fizer perco o telefone fixo pois o telefone volta a ser um celular.
<giano_> 'hum
<virtu> e ae cambada
<giano_> <_4_7_3_> olha isso é um patch pra essa placa de tv http://svn.osgdc.org/rdiff/kusu?csid=5362&u&N
<giano_> http://www.google.com.br/#q=tv+asus+my+cinema+saa7131+philips+no+arch+linux&hl=pt-BR&biw=1333&bih=595&prmd=ivns&ei=0diXTZOiG4bg0gH81ozpCw&start=10&sa=N&fp=5e99c62b076e8770
<_4_7_3_> giano_: valeu mesmo
<giano_> meu eu tinha uma wireless que tiinha que extrair o firware do windows e embuti no kernel na epoca fucei o google consegui fazer funcionar pesquisa em relaçao ao modem sobre isso pois não lembrao mais como fiz
<giano_> <_4_7_3_>
<_4_7_3_> <giano_> ??
<JavaNunes> alguem nesse muquifo?
<valder> opa
<JavaNunes> valder, eu sou a pessoa com o sistema mais seguro do planeta, por favor bata paumas
<_4_7_3_> mac?
<JavaNunes> isso Mac
<valdergallo> hum
<valdergallo> mac
<_4_7_3_> clap clap clap
<JavaNunes> minha faculdade foi aprovada pelo mac
<valdergallo> clap clap clap
<Monarquista> rsrsrrs
<valdergallo> eita
<valdergallo> hauhauhuah
<JavaNunes> sendo assim, quem quiser entrar no meu shell pode entrar, nao irao conseguir nada mesmo
<_4_7_3_> ,as uando um maccrack no pc ou usando um mac mesmo
<JavaNunes> tenho tanta segurança que nem firewall uso
<valdergallo> cara q bosta estou tendo muitos problemas com o locale do ubuntu :(
<JavaNunes> eu uso meu MAC book da finura de uma lamina que ate corta o dedo sabe
<_4_7_3_> sei sei
<JavaNunes> que saudades de 1999 quando isso fervia
<JavaNunes> ainda uso o netscape
<JavaNunes> e sou o tal
<ZNC> alguem com experiencia  com expressoes regular?
<rsvc> znc
<ZNC> ha ja achei vlw
<rsvc> ok
<sandrossv> lol, li o log do canal e... eu tenho um cd do kurumin
<wpjunior2710> ZNC
<wpjunior2710> conseguiu ?
<wpjunior2710> regex é maneiro de trabalhar
<ZNC> wpjunior2710, sim eu me alembrei novamente
<jesuslinux> Duvida
<jesuslinux> caraca como é que faz o ubuntu carregar os dispositivos USB??
<jesuslinux> uehuhee
<ZNC> modulos
<ZNC> modprobe
<ZNC> veja sobre ele
<jesuslinux> falow
 * UdontKnow cai de costas
<ZNC> UdontKnow :-)
<ZNC> UdontKnow fraturou a coluna?
<Monarquista> ZNC, pvt NOW!
<ZNC> ok
<ZNC> 'Eu sempre usei a minha máquina sem essas frescuras de firewall e anti-virus, isso é coisa pra gente filha da [censurado] que usa' - quanta magoa JavaNunes
<JavaNunes> ZNC , isso nao eh magoa
<ZNC> JavaNunes, li brevemente muito sobre suas palavras, me parece uma pessoa que se sente presa dentro de sigo mesma,
<JavaNunes> pq, vc se sente solt(a) dentro de vc mesma?
<ZNC> JavaNunes, eu nao me limito igual a voce
<JavaNunes> ok, mas vc se sente solt(a) dentro de vc mesmo, não fuja da pergunta
<ZNC> JavaNunes, entao ja disse, eu me limito a diversas coisas, mas voce se limita a parte de ser uma 'pessoa'
<JavaNunes> falar que se limita a várias coisas não responde a pergunta: vc se sente solta dentro de vc mesma?
<ZNC> ja respondi 2X
<JavaNunes> vc se sente inseguro(a) em fazer afirmações?
<JavaNunes> você  respondeu a você mesmo, não à minha pergunta que é bem fechada(sim ou não)
<ZNC> estou vendo aqui parece q nao é so eu ne :D
<ZNC> oculista java
<ZNC> oculista nunes
<JavaNunes> Ok, a afirmação lhe tras a insegurança de não poder usufruir de dois lados opostosna sua argumentação defensiva, entendo perfeitamente.
<ZNC> serio
<ZNC> o pior é atualizar sistema ...
<ZNC> kakakka
<ZNC> rindo muito java
<JavaNunes> suas colocações são sempre dispersas do assunto central, vc é uma pessoa que sente um medo enorme de confrontos e ideias contrarias às suas, perfeito
<ZNC> errou feio
<ZNC> :P
<JavaNunes> a sua resposta defensiva mostrou que acertei "feio"
<ZNC> srssr
<JavaNunes> nem se quer deu tempo de analisar o que falei, apenas se defendeu para não cair em insegurança
<ZNC> srrs
<JavaNunes> vc é uma pessoa muito reativa e pouco lógica
<ZNC> suas colocações são sempre dispersas do assunto central, vc é uma pessoa que sente um medo enorme de confrontos e ideias contrarias às suas, perfeito
<ZNC> confrontos srrsr é quase meu nome kkkk
<ZNC> ok voltando
<ZNC> Java sim eu sempre quis montar um reator nuclear em casa
<JavaNunes> não, confronto é um substantivo, não use figuras de linguagem para fazer valer as suas ideias, isso tira a credibilidade sua e delas
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> JavaNunes, esteja livre, para retornar ao canal com outro nick e de qualquer forma tentar ajudar as pessoas, ou apenas ter conversas saudaveis em canais ## offtopics, deixa disso menin
<JavaNunes> esteja livre? poderia refletir sobre essa sua frase estranha. Vc é um moderador de sala é isso, agora vai apelar pra força da arroba?
<Geowany> não posso nem virar as costas?
<JavaNunes> A sindrome do garoto dono da bola?
<JavaNunes> Geowany, as costas vc vira para quem melhor lhe agradar
<Nilodanx5> como atualizo o ubuntu 10.10 pro 11.04 com o cd?
<Geowany> JavaNunes: modo de falar
<Geowany> virar as costas = ficar away
<Geowany> pra bom entendendor
<Geowany> me pala bas
<JavaNunes> uma boa escrita e uso de vírgulas evita interpretações pejorativas]
<ZNC> kkkk
<Nilodanx5> niguem sabe?
<Geowany> Uma boa escrita?
<Geowany> Meu sobrenome não é Pasquale.
<Geowany> E frases terminam com ponto e não com colchete.
<Geowany> SUA MULA!
<ZNC> don java http://sites.google.com/site/javanunes/Home
<JavaNunes> Não vou usar a norma culta para me destrair em IRC
<Geowany> Nem eu.
<Geowany> Então não fique cobrando dos outros.
<ZNC> Geowany, lloosseerr
<Geowany> ZNC: looser é você
<Geowany> que nem respondeu a pergunta do cara
<ZNC> Geowany, é vc
<Geowany> (23:14:43) JavaNunes: pq, vc se sente solt(a) dentro de vc mesma?
<ZNC> eu respondi 2X se ele nao entendeu srsrsr to nem ai
<JavaNunes> Quem cobrou foi vc de mim , uma interpretação bonita, no momento em que interpretei a sua frase
<Geowany> JavaNunes: Você que interpretou da forma que passa na sua cabeça.
<Geowany> Um militar só pensa em guerras, um médico só pensa em doenças...
<Nilodanx5> ... alguem sabe, como eu atualizo o ubuntu 10.10 pro 11.04 sendo que o 11.04 esta gravado no cd
<JavaNunes> Por acaso eu deveria interpretar pelo que passa na cabeça de outra pessoa? A cabeça que eu tenho é a que uso, não vejo nada de extraordinário nisso.
<ZNC> Geowany, nao é o nao é a
<Nilodanx5> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Geowany> Se você interpretou de forma pejorativas é porque pejorativo você é.
<Illuminati> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Geowany> Nilodanx5: aconselho atualizar sem usar o cd.
<Geowany> Pelo que sei, é meio complicado atualizar pelo cd, a não ser que seja um cd do alternative.
<ZNC> srrsrs >: http://sites.google.com/site/javanunes/Home/contatos
<JavaNunes> Se eu interpreto de uma forma pejorativa é por N pessoas interpretam dessa mesma forma na minha cultura
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer como envio a tradução feita para o ubuntu ?
<ZNC> troll srrs
<ZNC> nao pode srsr
<Nilodanx5> alternative?
<ZNC> EdvaldoSCruz https://launchpad.net
<Geowany> Nilodanx5: EU atualizei para a versão 10.10 executando em um terminal
<giano_> Nilodanx5 a versão beta do natty tem esta opção no proprio instalador
<Geowany> sudo do-release-upgrade
<ZNC> la encontrara todas as instruções EdvaldoSCruz
<giano_> va i la man é só marcar facinho
<Geowany> JavaNunes: no próprio link postado por ZNC, você indica ser um "viadão"
<Illuminati> !abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<ZNC> Geowany, nao revela
<Geowany> Agora está explicado o motivo de interpretar as coisas desse jeito.
<Geowany> E como eu sou homofóbico...
<Geowany> Fica teclando aí com o /dev/null
<ZNC> Geowany, eu ja parei, bem aos afazeres
<Geowany> ZNC: vou jogar aqui
<ZNC> procure o troll e extermine sem do
<ZNC> bem fui
<Geowany> ninguém joga UrT, nem Enemy, nem sauerbratem...
<JavaNunes> Geowany, eu ser um viadão, grande fato, vc ou qualquer um aqui pode ser um viado pequeno, médio ou grande
<Illuminati> Gente...vamos parar com de fazer flood aqui no irc
<Illuminati> vamos todos pro off
<Nilodanx5> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<MarconM> nao tem essa de oof
<MarconM> nao precisa ter isso ....
<Illuminati> Javanunes: Boaaaa rsrsrsrs
<Geowany> JavaNunes: não venha me envolver com essas conversas, se você é viado o problema é seu.
<MarconM> o povo que gostta de uma discussão
<Geowany> Não venha querer que os outros sejam também!
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém pode me indicar como faço para enviar a tradução ?
<MarconM> EdvaldoSCruz: que tradução
<Geowany> EdvaldoSCruz: você quer participar do time de tradução?
<JavaNunes> Geowany, quando eu nao era assumido também me ofendia atoa como vc. não ligue, depois dos 19 vc supera
<EdvaldoSCruz> já sou do time, mas não sei como enviar
<MarconM> aueahuhauhuhuh
<Geowany> JavaNunes: Sério?
<Geowany> E se eu ti falar que você errou nas suas conclusões?
<EdvaldoSCruz> a primeira
<Geowany> Tenho mais de 19...
<Geowany> E não quero discutir assuntos pessoais neste canal
<Nilodanx5> nossa #linux4fun gente!!!!
<Geowany> Canal limitado a conversas técnicas!
<JavaNunes> Eu te direi então que no seu caso, a evolução e soltura poderá ser mais tardia
<Geowany> E não a baboseira de um indivíduo acéfalo, homossexual, usuário de mac, e que não tem nada pra faze a não ser pertubar a paz.
<Illuminati> Genteeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmm stop please....vamos deixar pra sair do armario em outro lugar né
<Geowany> nada pra fazer*
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, para com isso senão chamo o BABY em...?!
<JavaNunes> Geowany,  novamente com a sindrome do menino dono da bola: se me magoar eu levo a bola pra casa e paro o jogo... kkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> huahsuahsuahs
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: aeuahuhaa...
<MarconM> cara ... para que isso
<Geowany> JavaNunes: Sério?
<MarconM> isso aqui é sobre ubuntu
<Nilodanx5> #linux4fun??? que tal? ou tem o #underbit
<Geowany> Te perguntei alguma coisa?
<MarconM> ou sobre opção sexual
<Nilodanx5> aki ñ
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, queria bater neu agora que matar o javinha de pancada mman...?! 00
<peregrinator_six> Geowany,  mais paz no coração maninho! :P
<JavaNunes> Mais uma vez que repertir a palavra "serio" eu vou começar a usar emotions icons para me comunciar com vc
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: eu estava jogando Enemy Territory, está funcionando muito bem com um hack sdl pra funfar em cima do pulseaudio
<Geowany> JavaNunes: Devem combinar bem com o seu caráter.
<peregrinator_six> AI, SE NÃO PARAREM DE SE MALTRATAREM EU VOU CHAMAR O BABY MESMO EM, É SERIO DESTA VEZ PO...!
<Geowany> O seu lugar é na UOL ou em msn.
<Nilodanx5> :-/ nossa que chato
<Geowany> Mas como você é insistente, vai pra minha lista de ignore!
<Geowany> Passar bem!
<JavaNunes> Eu usava UOL em 1998, hoje entro eventualmente
<Geowany> Não quero saber...
<JavaNunes> Pegou ar, por favor, não quis quebrar seus sentimentos, o viadao aqui sou eu, logo só eu tenho o direito de ser sensivel
<Nilodanx5> Geowany = Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Nilodanx5> No new release found
<Illuminati> !flood
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'flood' not found
<Illuminati> huahusha
<Geowany> Nilodanx5: vai em canais de software
<Geowany> e desmarca uma opção que pede somente atualizações LTS
<JavaNunes> alguem aqui usa o Ekiga?
<Geowany> Vou verificar aqui e te confirmo...
<Nilodanx5> achei ñ
<Nilodanx5> lol
<giano_> JavaNunes nunca usei mas vou dar uma olhada aqui man
<giano_> vc usa ?
<JavaNunes> instalei
<giano_> é que nem o skype?
<Geowany> Nilodanx5: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuPerfeito
<JavaNunes> sim, um skype mais pobre e falido
<Nilodanx5> tenho aki e nunca consegui instalar o ekica
<Geowany> olha a segunda tela do canais de software
<Nilodanx5> skype eu tenho
<Nilodanx5> ok
<Nilodanx5> pera
<JavaNunes> eles nao se conversam (skype e ekiga)
<Geowany> ali em atualizações de software
<Geowany> alias
<Geowany> atualizações de lançamento...
<Geowany> coloca Exibir lançamento da nova distribuição
<Geowany> "Versões normais"
<Nilodanx5> ja esta
<Geowany> vc quer atualizar do 10.04 pro 10.10?
<Nilodanx5> 10.10 pro 11.04
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrs
<Nilodanx5> tenho o cd dele aki
<Nilodanx5> porem queria usalo pra dar um upgrade no 10.10
<giano_> <Nilodanx5> no próprio instalador do 11.04 tem man ja te falei
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém pode me indicar como faço para enviar a tradução ?
<Nilodanx5> mais vai baixar cara!!! eu ja tenho o iso tanto no cd gravado quanto no not
<_4_7_3_AWAY> desisti do sauerbraten todo open em que entro me sou banido!
<giano_> te a opção atualizar d0 10.10 para o 10.04 acabei de fazer aqui numa vm pra testar vou te passar um printscrren<Nilodanx5>
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_AWAY, AUSHUAHSHUAHSUHH
<giano_> é pela iso
<peregrinator_six> <_4_7_3_AWAY> desisti do sauerbraten todo open em que entro me sou banido!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarconM> manoooooooo
<MarconM> euahuhaa
<MarconM> acabei de ver virus para mac
<MarconM> lol
<ruffleS> EdvaldoSCruz: no blog do Andre_Gondim tem explicando tudo sobre traduções
<MarconM> quem disse q nao tinha
<MarconM> virus para mac ...... ta cheio 56 correções no site da apple
<EdvaldoSCruz> onde fica o blog dele ?
<MarconM> \o/
<Geowany> _4_7_3_AWAY: isso pode ser sua conexão
<Geowany> eu vou jogar
<_4_7_3_AWAY> connexão termined ip ban
<Geowany> flw
<Geowany> galera!
<ruffleS> EdvaldoSCruz: http://andregondim.eti.br/
<MarconM> linux na veio ... mac na teia
<MarconM> veia
<JavaNunes> sem perigos a informatica nao teria glamour, adoro virus
<Geowany> e windows na cadeia
<MarconM> Geowany: uehauheuehueheuhuha
<JavaNunes> falar nisso, alguem aceita virus?
<giano_> eu
<MarconM> o bill gates aceita
<MarconM> sempre
<Geowany> essa cara só defeca palavras no canal
<MarconM> =D
<Geowany> como é que pode?
<giano_> o steve jobs tanbem
<MarconM> giano_: ele e o bill gates creceram juntos xD
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> adoram as mesmas coias
<MarconM> aeuheuhuahuhauhuha
<JavaNunes> Geowany, menino magoado, o seu Linux é feio
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> k
<MarconM> Geowany: giano_ aeuhuehuheaa
<Geowany> JavaNunes: não cite meu nick em vão!
<Geowany> palavras ao vento!
<_4_7_3_AWAY> devido "--purge" em Sauerbraten
<Geowany> _4_7_3_AWAY: why?
<Geowany> sauerbraten é show de bola
<Geowany> vou jogar...me esqueçam!
<Geowany> kkkkkkk
<_4_7_3_AWAY> será que existe um joguinho bonitinho tipo fiesta no linux?
<MarconM> Geowany: essa frase fico massa
<JavaNunes> Vc registrou o nick que vc usa pra ser seu?
<MarconM> linux na veia, mac na teia, e ruindows na cadeia =)
<EdvaldoSCruz>  alguém pode me indicar como faço para enviar a tradução ?
<JavaNunes> Cada sistema operacional eh bom pra algo, todos ai têm dual boot e ficam falando mal do windows, coitado
<Geowany> Que pergunta idiota. Dá whois aí, mula!
<_4_7_3_AWAY> Geowany: me baniram de todos os "open"
<Geowany> Não afirme nada sem ter provas, porque eu não tenho dualboot
<Geowany> :P
<MarconM> eu nao tenho dualboot
<MarconM> soh uso linux
<Nilodanx5> eu tenho hahahahahahaha
<MarconM> Nilodanx5: num estraga
<MarconM> aeuahuaheauhauhueha
<JavaNunes> Sim, na internet todo mundo é rico, loiro, olhos azuis, tem BMW e não usa windows. OK
<MarconM> claro q nao ... dae se eles sao tudo isso ... eles usam mac
<_4_7_3_AWAY> eu uso virtual box, (windows em gambiarra)
<MarconM> lol
<JavaNunes> Não tem dual boot nao, tem Live CD que é pior
<giano_> eu só pobre feio e fumo pedra e uso linux que que tem?
<Geowany> Pessoal, não dá trégua pra esse cara!
<peregrinator_six> giano_, 00
<Geowany> Deixem ele falando sozinho aí!
<JavaNunes> Então deve usar VM
<MarconM> Geowany: verdade
<Geowany> Bem aventurado são os que seguem a minha palavra.
<Geowany> aventurados*
<JavaNunes> Não estou falando, estou teclando, tsk! tsk!
<giano_> eu instalei aqui o mac retail snow leopard na vm mas é muito feio né
<peregrinator_six> EU VOU CHAMAR O BABY NESSE KCT E DEPOIS NÃO VÃO RECLAMAR NÃO EM... jÁ FALEI PO!
<Geowany> Isso não passa de algum problema na família..
<Geowany> Pessoas que foram molestadas na infância se comportam assim mesmo.
<MarconM> Geowany: tenso -.-'
<JavaNunes> Os sistemas operacionais de todos aqui são ruim, só o meu é o bom.
<MarconM> uehuhuhuh
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, take easy man, calma rapa, olha o coração.. :P
<MarconM> JavaNunes: vai para o canal do seu
<Canonical-Suppor> Bom dia a todos!
<peregrinator_six> Canonical-Suppor, salve!
<Nilodanx5> blz!
<JavaNunes> MarconM, sabe que me falta vontade, não sei falar inglês.
<peregrinator_six> AI, ATÉ A CANONICAL QUER SUPORTE... 00
<Illuminati> Bom dia!
<Geowany> Canonical-Suppor: bom dia!
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: kkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> aushua
<Nilodanx5> lol
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: será que não estão conseguindo criar o próprio filho deles?
<Canonical-Suppor> peregrinator_six: não necessariamente! Apenas vim verificar algumas informações pertinentes a assuntos do Ubuntu.
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarconM> ai
<Canonical-Suppor> peregrinator_six: Algum problema ?
<Nilodanx5> legal
<giano_> u bixo pego
<Illuminati> Canonical ?
<peregrinator_six> Canonical-Suppor, esteja a vontade, pois a casa é sua, LITERALMENTE!
<Illuminati> am?
<JavaNunes> olha que deixo ftp, samba, vnc tudo aberto aqui sem senha e nada aconte
<Illuminati> Desde de quando a Canonical entra no irc ?
<Canonical-Suppor> Illuminati: Desde que seja público!
<Illuminati> Desculpe...me calo agora...
<peregrinator_six> Canonical-Suppor, qual sua duvida...?!
<Geowany> Só falta falarem: "Não quer entrar pra tomar uma xícara de café?"
<MarconM> Geowany: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<_4_7_3_AWAY> "mas não seria muito incomodo?"
<Nilodanx5> lol
<MarconM> oo mais é claro que nao
<Canonical-Suppor> peregrinator_six: Caso eu precise de ajuda sei pedir através de pergunta! Bom, já chequei os servidores, a todos um bom dia! Estarei ativando o ubottu-br, pois recebemos denuncias de flood!
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> eu em...?!
<peregrinator_six> é mole...?!
<Nilodanx5> legal
 * peregrinator_six ALIEN HOUR NOW É...?! :S
<_4_7_3_AWAY> ele é um dos "digiescolhidos"?
<Nilodanx5> quem floodou foi eu se querer man
<Illuminati> genteeeee e
<Illuminati> meda
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> <Nilodanx5> não foi pr causa de vc não eu acho vc ta só pedindo ajuda man
<Illuminati> Quero brincar disso mais nao
<peregrinator_six> !vai casar e fazer nenem que é baum coisinha... :S
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrsr fiquei quase chorando aki
<Nilodanx5> kkk
<Illuminati> porque que a canonical-support nao aparece na lista ?
<_4_7_3_AWAY> pode ter sido por causa dos ("!abuse")
<Geowany> foi a ZNC que abusou
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> que medaaaaa
<peregrinator_six> !abuse | <Canonical-Suppor> peregrinator_six: Caso eu precise de ajuda sei pedir através de pergunta!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<Nilodanx5> mô medo!!!
<_4_7_3_AWAY> Illuminati: por que são canonizados
<Illuminati> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> pombas...
<peregrinator_six> tá tretado... :S
<Geowany> !abuso | <Canonical-Suppor> peregrinator_six: Caso eu precise de ajuda sei pedir através de pergunta!
<ubottu-br> <Canonical-Suppor> peregrinator_six: Caso eu precise de ajuda sei pedir através de pergunta!: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<JavaNunes> Mô medo? Não seria Mó medo, ou melhor, maior medo ?
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: o/
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vc é meu mano!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Illuminati> que loucura o cara ta online e nao mostra na lista...ops vou ficar calado antes que eu leve um fora
<Illuminati> hauhsuahs
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: temos até um professor de português no canal
<Nilodanx5> né rpz!
<MarconM> Geowany: professor pasquale ta ae ?
<Geowany> Vamos passar a ter mais cautela no momento de digitar algo seguido de "Enter".
<Nilodanx5> isso aqui deixou de ser suporte do ubuntu pra virar sala de aula de gramática!
<Geowany> Nilodanx5: Amigo, só uma pergunta...
<Geowany> Por que você vai atualizar para o 11.04 sendo que ele ainda não está pronto?
<JavaNunes> Geowany, vá usar o seu Linux feio cheio de brechas, alguém já viu o ZoneH? Os Hosts mais invadidos usam Linux, em 2001 não era assim.
<Nilodanx5> pra ter a drenalina de testar
<Nilodanx5> *adrenalina
<Nilodanx5> kkk errei feio
<Geowany> JavaNunes: Nossa! Que beleza, hein campeão?
<MarconM> Geowany: ... olha isso q o nego ta dizendo
<MarconM> é claro a melhor coisa e ter mac como server
<Geowany> MarconM: Ele está certo!
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> afinal .. ele nao tem falhas
<JavaNunes> Campeão? Não disputei nada que eu me lembre.
<Geowany> Vou até começar a chorar por causa disso!
<CU> BOM DIAAAAA
<MarconM> nao disse que disputou
<giano_> é diz que a apple e voltada para a area de servidores kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> nossa que nick!!!
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> olha certo nas frases
<JavaNunes> Linux é bom pra robos e equipamentos em geral, mas cá entre nós, pra segurança não.
<giano_> a não é pra usuarios finais
<MarconM> JavaNunes: senao gosta do linux cai fora
<Geowany> giano_: isso é indiscutível...
<MarconM> isso aqui é canal ubuntu
<MarconM> linux .. e nao mac
<Geowany> ...com uma criatura destas
<CU> TUDO É CANAL ATÉ EU SOU UM CANAL HAUSHUAHSUAHS
<JavaNunes> MarconM, falar algo que acontece com o sistema é não gostar? Vc por acaso deixa de gostar do seu tenis quaNDO ele fede?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, cade o canonical suporte sem educação pra ver isso aqui agora...?!
<MarconM> Geowany: ... nao é atoa que o linux esta presente em mais de 80% servidores do mundo neh ...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> ! abuse | <CU> TUDO É CANAL ATÉ EU SOU UM CANAL HAUSHUAHSUAHS
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<MarconM> JavaNunes: nao por que eu posso lavar
<peregrinator_six> pombas...
<JavaNunes> Exato
<MarconM> o mac nao tem como
<giano_> JavaNunes meu meu irmão trabalha na apple em londres entra em contato com ele tav_valente@yahoo.com.br e pergunta a opinião dele ai vc vai ver quem tem segurança e presta pra server
<MarconM> soh refazendo =D
<JavaNunes> O mesmo, serve para o seu sistema, vc nao lava, mas pode melhorar
<MarconM> a apple esta tentando
<peregrinator_GAY> DENUNCIEM MAIS
<MarconM> 56 correções ja .... isso é um começo
<giano_> a é 56 correções criticas
<JavaNunes> giano_, em segurança o meu sistema dá uma surra de martelo no Linux
<MarconM> Geowany: e ae
<MarconM> e as intalações e teste do ubuntu
<MarconM> como q ta
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_GAY> adorooooo surrasssssss
<rsvc> nao t entendendo esse papo
<giano_> não vou nem discutir com noob
<rsvc> ta parecenndo papo furado
<JavaNunes> tnto é que estou até sem firewall, quem de vocês pode se dar a esse luxo?
<giano_> entra em contado pelo email do meu irmão que ele te ajuda
<giano_> eu não uso nunca usei nem no windows
<rsvc> ricardo tbm to sem firewall
<MarconM> Geowany: giano_ a ultima falha q vi do mac. .. dava total acesso a root para o hacker ... até " cavalo de troia "
<giano_> nem sei como é que mexe nisso
<JavaNunes> giano_, seu irmão trabalha com oq mesmo?
<JavaNunes> rsvc, vc ta sem firewall mas tá todo escondido e com tudo fechado, ai ate windows
<giano_> desenvolvimento
<giano_> na apple
<rsvc> JavaNunes: nao uso windows
<JavaNunes> ummm, deve ser legal trabalhar na apple
<rsvc> que sistema vc usa?
<JavaNunes> Uso OpenBSD
<rsvc> legal, seria a copia do unix
<JavaNunes> nao
<MarconM> rsvc: aeuahuaehaueaheauhauahea
<JavaNunes> seria um Unix-like
<rsvc> nao javanunes?
<MarconM> rsvc: .....
<giano_> sim unix-like tipo o mac
<rsvc> ok, que ambiente grafico vc usa?
<JavaNunes> copia nao, sim um Unix-like
<MarconM> Unix like unix
<MarconM> aeuahuhuhua
<giano_> seria legal
<JavaNunes> Copia de Unix só quem dá é a Sco
<giano_> qual sistema mesmo não tem nada baseado em unix? não lembro agora
<rsvc> save javanunes
<JavaNunes> Por questões legais, a marca Unix quem pode usar é só a SCO
<rsvc> tenta invadir meu pc
<JavaNunes> por isso dizemos Unix-Like
<rsvc> te passo meu ip, quer tentar?
<JavaNunes> rsvc eu vou mi alem doq vc, te passo IP, senha, e usuario, eEAI?
<JavaNunes> vou mais alem*
<JavaNunes> nem precisa , é só dar um view em mim que vc ve meu ip
<rsvc> ok
<rsvc> e eu to vendo sua careca nesse momento
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, ASHUAHUSHAHSHHA
<rsvc> como anda o clima no grarujá?
<JavaNunes> a SCO tentou acabar com o Linux por volta de 2001 acho por alegar que o Linxu tinha codigos do Unix, a SCO quer multar todo mundo, ela é doida
<rsvc> conserta seu dente ricardo
<rsvc> ta feio isso véio
<JavaNunes> rsvc O google te deu uma baita ajuda
<rsvc> tu é feio que chega doer a barriga
<rsvc> tem uma fresta enorme nos dentes da frente
<giano_> JavaNunes facilita ai passa teu ip e o emac da sua placa po si não não da kkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkk
<rsvc> chama eu pra passar ferias em itanhaem amigo
<rsvc> ehhehehehe eh nois
<JavaNunes> o cara pede meu IP pra ir pesquisar fotos minha no google, não entendo, é uma nova tecnica de pentest?
<rsvc> nao, mas se eu quisesse dar um tiro na sua cabeça seria muito facil
<ferreirathiago_> boa noite!
<rsvc> de que aianta sistema impenetravel, se vc é um a peneira
<JavaNunes> rsvc, como diz a musica: Vc por tras da Net é um bicho feroz, fora dela anda rebolando e até muda de voz.
<Illuminati> Ricardo S. V. de Camargo
<rsvc> JavaNunes: é
<rsvc> queria que tu tivesse na minha frente agora
<rsvc> eu ia te dar um beijo na sua careca
<rsvc> eheheheehehehe
<Illuminati> Alguem aqui mora em jandaia do sul ?
<rsvc> Illuminati: vai me contrata?
<rsvc> to desempregado véio, entao ve logo isso
<rsvc> ehehehee
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> vencemo
<MarconM> uaheuehuhueha
<MarconM> eahueaheuehuah
<MarconM> lol
<rsvc> Illuminati: da medo da mercadoria , nao acha?
<Illuminati> kkkkk
<Illuminati> rsvc: Ja volto
<rsvc> ehehehheh
<JavaNunes> minha conexão é dicada, cai por problemas nela, nao pense que foi vc
<JavaNunes> meu uptime 1:35AM  up  2:27, 3 users, load averages: 0.37, 0.39, 0.35
<JavaNunes> <rsvc> nao, mas se eu quisesse dar um tiro na sua cabeça seria muito facil
<JavaNunes> existem pessoas que ouvem rap demais...
<rsvc> [01:29:52] <rsvc> JavaNunes: é [01:30:01] <rsvc> queria que tu tivesse na minha frente agora [01:30:16] <rsvc> eu ia te dar um beijo na sua careca
<rsvc> calma ai velhinho, nao ouço rap e sim chico vióla
<rsvc> :D
<JavaNunes> usuário de telemar
<JavaNunes> O canal morreu
<JavaNunes> depois reclamam de não falarem só de temas tecnicos sobre linux feio.
<Geowany> Nilodanx5: e aí? vai arriscar o update?
<Nilodanx5> claro
<MarconM> Genocyber_: update do que
<Nilodanx5> kkkk
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> Geowany: update do  que
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, ai tá chuvendo agoraman...?!
<Geowany> MarconM: o Nilodanx5 disse que ia fazer update do 10.10 pra 10.04
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: não exatamente aqui
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, aqui tá 23°C e chuvoso!
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: você ta em qual cidade
<Geowany> ?
<peregrinator_six> rj infelizmente!
<Nilodanx5> kkk
<Nilodanx5> bahia
<peregrinator_six> nem todos são perfeitos como alguns por ai....
<Geowany> me lembrou de um problema que tenho no meu conky
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: daee..
<Geowany> o meu weather não está funfando, funfava legal no ubuntu, aqui no fedora não tá ok...
<rsvc> hahaha
<rsvc> cara, ja te disse que enchi a cara hj
<MarconM> Geowany: 10.10 to 10.04
<rsvc> a partir de hj nao bebo mais uma gota de alcol
<Nilodanx5> eu não uso essa opção do weather ako
<MarconM> seria um downgrade
<MarconM> :p
<Nilodanx5> kkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: foi mal, é pro 11.04
<Nilodanx5> é pro 11.04
<MarconM> Geowany: sussa
<Nilodanx5> kkk
<Nilodanx5> uuahsuah
<JavaNunes> mais uma pessoa querendo mostrar que bebeu para tirar a fama de nerd, pessoal, eu bebi viu!
<JavaNunes> otimo, coloque suas fotos no facebook e prove a nos todos que vc não é nerd
<MarconM> Nilodanx5: se vai arriscar
<Nilodanx5> claro
<MarconM> Nilodanx5: faça backup
<Geowany> rsvc: eu tomei só duas latinhas
<MarconM> xD
<Nilodanx5> que nada
<Illuminati> Xp
<Illuminati> xp
<MarconM> Geowany: eu to na vodka
<Geowany> rsvc: só bebo heineken
<Nilodanx5> só suco kkk
<MarconM> Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rsvc> eu só bebo CARACU
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhuehaua
<MarconM> rsvc: caracu ???
<giano_> eu agua
<Illuminati> eu só bebo agua e muito mau
<rsvc> mas a partir de manha, vo mudar de vida
<Illuminati> huahsuas
<rsvc> MarconM: cerveja preta caracu
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> eu tanbem vo toma só pepsi
<MarconM> rsvc: eu sei
<MarconM> rsvc: mas achei apra soh mulher gravida tomava
<Geowany> rsvc: aquela ali é braba!
<MarconM> :p
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> mas enfim
<MarconM> aeuahuehuha
<rsvc> heheheh
<_4_7_3_> lol
<rsvc> comi bolinho de queijo e caiu mal, amanha cedo vou acordar com dor de barriga
<ruffleS> rsvc: sonrisal nele!
<Nilodanx5> lol
<ferreirathiago_> pessoal tem uns habitos estranhos kkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> kkk
<Nilodanx5> pq estranho?
<JavaNunes> vocês parecem porcos, só falam de beber, comer, dormir e peidar, realmente, usuários de Linux
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrs
<Geowany> ferreirathiago_: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> estranhos... só somos diferentes  hahahahaha
<Nilodanx5> originais!
<Nilodanx5> kkk
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> unicos
<Geowany> ferreirathiago_: o meu ultimo foi tentar ajustar meu ciclo de sono nas minhas férias
<Geowany> mas estou assim
<Geowany> tem dias que durmo de 19h até 3h do outro dia
<Geowany> tem dias que vou dormir 4 da manhã e acordo 17 horas
<Illuminati> nuossa
<Illuminati> hibernação mesmoooo
<Illuminati> ixi
<ferreirathiago_> estamos juntos meu amigo Geowany
<Nilodanx5> lol
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkk
<ferreirathiago_> mais eu ao contrario
<JavaNunes> ai ai, como é bom ter o sistema mais seguro do mundo.
<ferreirathiago_> vou dormi as 3 e acordar as 7
<ferreirathiago_> 4 horas somente por noite
<ferreirathiago_> ahuehuehaeuhuehauehea
<Nilodanx5> eu ainda tenho que durmir kkkkk
<mactimes> Hello there, folks.  Alguém já conseguiu colocar um "UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet" ou algo muito similar (Wacom não serve) para rodar no Maverick?
<ferreirathiago_> vish...
<JavaNunes> tem gente aqui que nem com a senha de root consegue fazer algo, um exemplo é o Geowany
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> alguem citou meu nick aí?
<Geowany> ficou vermelho
<Illuminati> nao
<MarconM> nao
<ferreirathiago_> impressao sua
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> nao vi
<Nilodanx5> não
<Illuminati> kkkkkk
<MarconM> hunm
<Illuminati> NINGUEM CITOU
<Illuminati> ops nao tem esse nick
<Illuminati> sorry
<ferreirathiago_> vc esta vendo coisas
<MarconM> Geowany: joga sal grosso
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> cadê€
<MarconM> ajuda
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ferreirathiago_> cuidado isso hein
<MarconM> verdade
<ferreirathiago_> eh a alma do root indo te pegar kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> começa assim
<Illuminati> chuta que é MACumba
<MarconM> auehaueuh
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> tachau a todos, bom dia. JavaNunes sai do meio da rua e leva os eu note book pra casa rapaz, ficar sendo lambido por cachorro não é legal não, pode dar doença... ;)
<Nilodanx5> =-O meduiuuu
<JavaNunes> Geowany, nao citei seu nick, apelido não tem dono, tem usuário.
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkk
<Illuminati> genteeeeeee alguem ai pode me ajudar com uma MACumba aqui
<Illuminati> huashaus
<Illuminati> afff
<MarconM> Illuminati:
<MarconM> eu posso
<MarconM> tive problemas com o macbomb
<ferreirathiago_> ja perceberam as 2 coisas no mundo que tem usuário e as drogas e a informatica
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ele é um estouro
<Illuminati> MarconM: é normal...temos que merolhar a oferenda pra MACumba
<JavaNunes> Geowany,  é o unico cara que diz ter registrado no nick dele no Registro.br
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> alguem citou meu nick?
<Illuminati> nao
<ferreirathiago_> ninguem
<MarconM> Geowany: nao nao
<MarconM> Geowany: ja disse para com isso man
<Illuminati> NAO
<MarconM> to ficando com medo
<ferreirathiago_> to falando esse cara ta variando
<Geowany> vcs tão de sacanagem comigo né
<rsvc> Illuminati: nao , nao vi nada
<ferreirathiago_> vei vai dormi
<ferreirathiago_> se ta precisando
<giano_> MACumba com maçã ou cidra
<Illuminati> huhauhsahs
<MarconM> maeeee pega o sal grosso ae
<Illuminati> e falta a farofa
<ferreirathiago_> MACumba com knoor
<Illuminati> ui
<Illuminati> tudooooo
<rsvc> Geowany: nao, pode acreditar
<MarconM> Uiiiiiii
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Illuminati: vou criar um vm aqui do mac
<MarconM> para min ver as falhas novas
<JavaNunes> vai comprar um nick verde no Paltalk
<giano_> eu ja tenho
<Geowany> MarconM: me poupe hein
<giano_> é pra mim ve us virus novo
<MarconM> kkkk
<Geowany> não quero nem digitar um adjetivo pra isso pra não ser advertido
<Geowany> me dá nojo, NOJO!
<Geowany> :P
<ferreirathiago_> JavaNunes, paltakj.... lembra do TIVEJO
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ferreirathiago_> *paltalk
<JavaNunes> ferreirathiago_, eu uso paltalk ate hoje, tambem usei tvejo
<ferreirathiago_> somos 2
<JavaNunes> tenho uma sala de xingos lá
<Illuminati> meu querido....nao instalei o MAC ai não...a maçã é mordida por lagarta...que vira borbuleta e que na infancia era larva e larva leva a BUG  e bug leva a moscas....ahhhh ta entendido agora o logo da apple
<ferreirathiago_> so q faz tempo q nao uso
<Illuminati> ops errei "babuleta
<JavaNunes> estou sempre na sala nao quer ser xingado nao entre
<MarconM> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<MarconM> Illuminati: aeuaheuhaeuaehueheauh
<ferreirathiago_> kkkk
<Illuminati> meu querido....nao instalei o MAC ai não...a maçã é mordida por lagarta...que vira borboleta e que na infancia era larva e larva leva a BUG  e bug leva a moscas....ahhhh ta entendido agora o logo da apple
<JavaNunes> imagino o tamanho da largata para fazer uma mordida daquela, tenso...
<Illuminati> ADOROOOO UMA AULA DE FUNK
<MarconM> Illuminati: eu tambem
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> sempre bom aprender uma dança nova
<Illuminati> logico
<rsvc> é, que lixo neh
<Illuminati> e ainda mais sensual
<Illuminati> tudo o que há de mais moderno em paris
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rsvc> com certeza.. no zoologico neh
<giano_> que qui é kilooooooooooo kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rsvc> me lembra o luisinho bobo
<Illuminati> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH EU NAO SOU SENSUAL NAO POSSO FAZER AULA DE FUNK NA PRAIA
<Geowany> rapaz
<Illuminati> :(
<Geowany> me mandaram um video escroto
<JavaNunes> rsvc primeiro fala de tiro, depois de funk, com certeza isso teve a infancia dura apanhando da mãe
<Illuminati> to muito triste
<Geowany> vocês me matam de vergonha hein
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> to em depre
<Geowany> que porcaria é aquela?
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rsvc> allguem me chamou?
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ferreirathiago_> nao
<ferreirathiago_> ninguem
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> kkkkkk
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkk o povo ta tudo loko
<Illuminati> nao
<rsvc> apitou alguma coisa aqui, mas eu tava ocupado
<Illuminati> rsvc: ALGUEM nao te chamou...quem te chamou foi NINGUEM...
<rsvc> ah bom, achei que tinha ouvido uma mosca passando por aqui
<JavaNunes> rsvc, ninguem te chamou, apenas falaram de vc na sua cara
<rsvc> fez assim, zumzumzum
<JavaNunes> olha lá, essa ele deve ter aprendido com as meninas do colegial
<JavaNunes> aquelas meninas quando os meninos passam a mão na calcinha delas e que fingem ignorar fazendo zumzumzum, tipo: tou levando dedada e nao tou ligando.
<JavaNunes> ainda bem que passei dessa vida escolar
<Illuminati> todos comigo...ilarilariê ÔÔÔ ilarilariê ÔÔÔ ilarilariê ÔÔÔ  é a turma da xuxa que vai dando o seu alô...
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<rsvc> Illuminati: Illuminati: ah bom, é que ta meio parado o canal
<rsvc> minha lista de ignore está funcionando legal
<Illuminati> ta na hora ta hora brincar...pula pula bole bole hehehe
<giano_> da um pulo vai pra frente de peixinho vai pra traz kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> a mkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> ummm, toda menina quando pega raiva, finge que ignora, um que coisa mais delicada
<rsvc> que , esses videos estavam escroto d+
<Illuminati> tb acho rsvc
<Illuminati> quem quiser brincar com agente pode vir nunca é demais
<ferreirathiago_> vou dormir... fui
<Illuminati> ilarilariê ÔÔÔ ilarilariê ÔÔÔ ilarilariê ÔÔ
<rsvc> ferreirathiago_: falow mano
<Geowany> flw brother, ferreirathiago_
<JavaNunes> ta perdendo a linha: se a sua lista de ignore tem meu nome, pq quando falo seu apelido vc pergunta: alguém me chamou ? não tá colando essa
<rsvc> tem gnte que gosta de sofrer
<Geowany> rsvc: contrangedor aquilo
<JavaNunes> ainda bem que vc conhece seu caso né rsvc
<rsvc> parece uma coisa de outro mundo cara, tipo de marte sei la
<Geowany> eu não tenho coragem de abrir um vídeo daquele na frente de ninguém
<rsvc> Geowany: cara , eu me mato véio
<Geowany> rsvc: uma das coisas que mais detesto da minha profissão é ralar pra caramba e saber que a informática, que era pra facilitar a vida, é utilizada daquela forma
<rsvc> mas não aguento carregar essa cruz
<giano_> essa é uma das cisas proibidas do google kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> me lembrou aquele site lá, tolicesdoorkut.com
<Geowany> algo assim
<JavaNunes> Geowany, seu caso é diferente, te falta um bom sistema operacional para abrir um video com mais de 3MB
<_4_7_3_> pessoal! vamos ser todos amigos^^
<rsvc> Geowany: pois é, parece trolagem né
<rsvc> ja viram o topico, nao alimentem os trolls?
<JavaNunes> Olha á, tava me ignorando ...
<JavaNunes> rsvc, o problema é quando o troll é mais inteligente que vc, kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> rsvc: don't feed the trolls
<Geowany> rsvc: o maior problema deles é quando eles esperam uma reação nossa e na verdade fazemos outra
<nilodanx52> voutei
<Geowany> porque somos superiores e sabemos como a mente deles funciona
<rsvc> pois é
<JavaNunes> vc deve assistir muito Felipe Neto no youtube, tutoriais de gírias de net, tipo: troll, sucks e etc
<rsvc> Geowany: são pessoa que vivem a margem da sociedade, pessoas estranhas, irracionais, pensam com o roscófi
<Geowany> exatamente
<JavaNunes> rsvc , pare de se descrever
<Geowany> rsvc: perder tempo com uma pessoa dessa não vale a pena
<nilodanx52> provando que estou no 11.04
<nilodanx52> aush-aush-
<nilodanx52> nem gostei kkk
<Geowany> rsvc: primeiro de tudo é que elas não contribuem para nossa evolução
<nilodanx52> wifi funcionand perfeitamente
<Geowany> Pelo contrário, apenas obscurecem o nosso caminho.
<Geowany> nilodanx52: 11.04?
<JavaNunes> só um detalhe: Geowany  e rsvc são as mesma pessoa, meu deus, criar nick pra concordar com ele no canal
<nilodanx52> he-eh-eh-e
<nilodanx52> sim sim
<rsvc> Geowany: pois é, um troll nato.
<nilodanx52> usando ele nesse momento em live cd haha
<JavaNunes> Geowany e rsvc = um só rapaz que cria fakes para concordar com ele
<Geowany> voc concorda comigo MarconM?
<Geowany> voce concorda comigo nilodanx52?
<nilodanx52> sobre oq?
<nilodanx52> aushua
<MarconM> Geowany: tava vendo outra coisa nao tinha lido
<JavaNunes> Ei Geowany(rsvc) , vc nao estava me ignorando kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: desculpa
<Geowany> nilodanx52: sobre a tentativa de expandir a sua infelicidade por trolls?
<nilodanx52> concordo
<Geowany> são pessoas decadentes
<JavaNunes> não alimente o  troll kkkkkkkkkkk
<nilodanx52> d-ois erros reportados
<JavaNunes> vou um pouco no orkut enquanto você loga máquina virtual pra entrar em IRC kkkkkkkkkkk
<rsvc> Geowany: acho que não existe humilhação maior que a existencia para um ser deste
<Geowany> rsvc: pois é
<rsvc> cara esse video do youtube é no minimo , NOJENTO
<rsvc> cara, isso existe mesmo?
<Geowany> Se for o desse tal de "tenentebicha"
<Geowany> É algo repugnante
<Geowany> Passo vergonha alheia vendo isso.
<nilodanx52> ??? desculpa Java mais ja inventaram o proxy
<nilodanx52> kk
<nilodanx52> kkkk
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> Não alimente o troll
<Geowany> pessoal, ninguem aí joga sauerbraten, nem urban terror e nem enemy territory não?
<rsvc> Geowany: cara, nao curto preconceito, mas o cara desenfezar na contra mão...
<JavaNunes> Ta vendo só, vocês falam que vão me ignorar e tudo mais, mas eu sei como mexer com vocês, não adianta.
<JavaNunes> Pessoal do canal, só lembrando, Geowany é fake do rsvc
<Geowany> rsvc: ah...eu acho hipocrisia falar de preconceito
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<_4_7_3_> hehe eu caí
<Geowany> todo mundo tem preconceito
<rsvc> hhahahahhaha
<rsvc> pré conceito
<Geowany> até gandhi deveria ter preconceito
<JavaNunes> Que risinho forçado
<JavaNunes> Pré conceito tem que se ter em usar esse Linux feio
<giano_> pior eu odeio linux nada funciona vc tem que ficar compilando tudo
<Geowany> rsvc: vem me dizer que você não teria nojo com a seguinte situação
<JavaNunes> por tras de um firewall e antivirus todo mundo é marrento
<giano_> é dificila até de ripar dvds
<Geowany> vc esta almoçando, e chega um cara que não tem os dentes da frente
<JavaNunes> giano_, Linux é coisa de petista kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> e o cara começa a falar cuspindo...
<giano_> no windows tudo funciona o melhor sistema que existe
<Geowany> aposot que vc teria nojo
<Geowany> giano_: kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> giano_: quem tá falanod de linux agora?
<Geowany> estamos papeando de sobre preconceito
<rsvc> Geowany: nao sei explicar realmente, acho que seria um tpo de doença
<JavaNunes> Estamos falando de preconceito no uso de um sistema cheio de gambiarras como o seu
<rsvc> nao faço preconceito de pessoas, quero dizer, de pessoas né?
<JavaNunes> giano_, mas teve uma pérola ontem que um colega me disse que doeu a alma: ele disse que o professor da impacta dele que trabalha na Globo disse que cada programa que se instala no Linux, abre uma porta tcp-ip, ate mesmo um hellow world
<giano_> o windows que é bom vc tem até instrução do dos no kernel ainda um ótimo sistema monotarefa
<giano_> kkkkkk
<JavaNunes> nossa
<JavaNunes> ele bateu de pé junto que tava certo
<giano_> kkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> ele falei que no /usr/bin dele tem mais de mil programas, ai ele disse que esses mil programas estao fechados pelo iptables, eu quis morrer
<JavaNunes> *falou
<JavaNunes> putz, o cara me dizer que nao instala programa em linux pq cada um abre uma porta tcp/ip foi o fim, queria traze-lo aqui
<Geowany> rsvc: mas continuando a conversa sobre isso
<Geowany> é lamentável o nível cultural
<Geowany> geralmente um troll tem péssimo gosto musical
<rsvc> o que vc esperava...
<rsvc> nao pode-se esperar muito de um vira latas neh
<giano_> eu prefiro o xp bem melhor que o win7
<Geowany> rsvc: no final das contas...eles querem ser superiores, gostam de chamar atenção
<JavaNunes> win7 é bonitinho
<MarconM> rapaz o win7 com tema clasico é top
<rsvc> giano_: xp é massa, eu uso tbm
<giano_> ontem pluguei o pen eo win7 não tinha o driver e no xp tem
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> tenso
<JavaNunes> aff
<MarconM> tiraram apra colocar outra coisa
<JavaNunes> alguem ai tem pendrive Fireware ?/
<giano_> sera que a microsoft vai resolver isso? tomara pois que ro copiar minha fotinhos que estão no xp
<MarconM> kkkkk
<rsvc> cara, sabe.. vejo como se fosse um cão sarnento na sargeta
<MarconM> giano_: usa linux
<MarconM> aeuahueehuh
<rsvc> e na verdade , é isso
<Geowany> giano_: é uma vergonha um sistema operacional não ter suporte às próprias versões anteriores
<JavaNunes> a unica coisa do Linux que gosto é o cfdisk
<MarconM> Geowany: volei ... qual era o assunto
<rsvc> cara vi um episodio agora mesmo, hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaha
<JavaNunes> Geowany, aff, quem usa LInux nao pode falar em compatibilidade com versoes anteriores, isso é um tiro no pé
<Geowany> MarconM: estavamos falando de trolls
<rsvc> hahahahaahaahhhahahaahahha tenho que rir , que comedia
<giano_> mas eu não sei é muito complicado não o linux e não tem jogo bom que nem o need
<JavaNunes> vejo programas que rodam em win95 e win7, agora veja se algum programas dos mais basicos faz essa proeza em Unix ou Linux?
<Geowany> rsvc: vamos continuar falando dos trolls
<Geowany> quero nem perder me tempo falando de windows
<Geowany> é um passado obscuro que quero esquecer
<Geowany> kkkkkkk
<rsvc> hheehehhhe
<Geowany> Os cristãos falam, conheçam a verdade e a verdade vos libertará.
<rsvc> troll ta em todo lugar, é mesquinho, gosta de fazer polemica
<giano_> mas vc não usa windows Geowany
<rsvc> o troll gosta de feder
<giano_> eu posso te ensina tu vai ve é bem melhor
<Geowany> giano_: mas usei
<Geowany> galera
<Geowany> acho que vou jogar
<JavaNunes> Agora todo mundo que nao engolir guela baixo oq o Geowany (rsvc) gosta, é troll
<giano_> é né
<JavaNunes> é
<Illuminati> pessoal foi daqui que pediram um chá de cemancol ?
<JavaNunes> Em brasilia nao existe oposição, existe troll, ele falou isso uma vez aqui no canal
<giano_> JavaNunes onde tem um canal do windows? to cansado daqui vo tira esse linux daqui nada funciona
<giano_> vo volta pro xp
<MarconM> giano_: compra um mac poh
<giano_> bem melhor
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ele nao tem falha
<JavaNunes> forum do baboo
<giano_> não tenho grana
<MarconM> custa somente 6000
<JavaNunes> quem usa windows nao conhece irc
<MarconM> e vem de quebra 56 falhas
<giano_> mas é di ouro
<MarconM> vai deixar essa passar
<giano_> como não eu usva no win95 no meu 486
<giano_> mirc
<giano_> tinha uma galera na epoca
<JavaNunes> vc nao me entendeu
<JavaNunes> eu quis dizer que quem usa windows nao se liga muito em irc
<giano_> a bom
<JavaNunes> eu era da brasnet
<giano_> mas tem canal do windows?
<Illuminati> alguem pode me ajudar a arrumar o meu DOS
<Illuminati> ?
<JavaNunes> #windows
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> ele ta travando ?
<giano_> valeu
<giano_> vou la
<giano_> brigado
<JavaNunes> pra win é melhor forum
<JavaNunes> forum do baboo, o baboo em 2000 entrava no IRC pra detonar usuarios de linux
<giano_> que massa
<giano_> vo la
<JavaNunes> tudo com muito embasamento tecnico
<Illuminati> JavaNunes: entao o windows é melhor que o linux ? serio ?
<JavaNunes> nao disse isso
<JavaNunes> o baboo quando entrava aqui é quem dizia
<Illuminati> ahhh
<Illuminati> cara eu ja ia voltar
<Illuminati> haushaus
<Illuminati> pro meu bom windows 98
<Illuminati> saudades dele
<JavaNunes> cada sistema é bom pra algo
<giano_> JavaNunes quem o baboo tem o msn dele? porfavor
<JavaNunes> win98 nao é um SO de rede, nao tem segurança alguma, só tem a interface legal
<Illuminati> ahhhh
<Illuminati> que pena
<Illuminati> :(
<JavaNunes> o baboo dono do forum baboo entrava no irc em 2000, hoje em dia ele nem da mais as caras
<giano_> que pena
<JavaNunes> procura os sites da mS que falam de cases de empresas que trocaram o Linux pelo windows
<Illuminati> ahhh
<JavaNunes> a delvale é uma delas
<Geowany> galera
<Geowany> http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/2011/03/30/perolas-de-hoje/
<Geowany> "depois que eu vi “function VomitaTudo” no PHP, falo mais nada. "
<Geowany>  $vai=$_POST['vai']; if ($vai==”foi”){
<Geowany> kkkkkk
<JavaNunes> Geowany, vc tc de onde? Vc tem cam?
<Geowany> JavaNunes: Não!
<rsvc> Geowany: cam??? o que esse cara pretende
<rsvc> ele quer ver vc véio
<rsvc> hahhaahhhahhhhahha
<Geowany> rsvc: Não faço idéia, sei que eu vou jogar UrT.
<Geowany> Insisti aí e vocês não querem.
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> rsvc: Não quero me sentir igual um indivíduo na sala que está se sentindo mais ignorado do que o Internet Explorer pedindo pra ser o navegador padrão.
<JavaNunes> Nuuoossa,
<JavaNunes> que piada horrivel, vou ali vomitar e ja volto
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> giano_:
<MarconM> giano_: voce nao ta online para min
<Nilodanx52> pessoal até mais qualquer hora noís tc fuiii abraços a todos!!!
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: vai la
<_4_7_3_> xau
<_4_7_3_> fui
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguḿe sabe me dizer, como envio a tradução que fiz para o grupo mentiras cabeludas ?
<igor_> Bom dia gostaria de uma informação, o ubuntu lançará uma nova versão no final de abril n é isso? eu tenho instalado em meu micro a versão 10.04.2 LTS. Vale a pena eu instalar para a versão 11 LTS? eu posso atualizar sem precisar colocar cd ou desinstalar a que eu tenho no micro?
<igor_> atualiza so pelo gerenciador?
<giano_> igor_ vc teria que atualizar primeiro pra 10.10 pra depois atualizar para o 11.04
<giano_> na minha opinião vc deveria ficar com a 10.04 lts que tera suporte até 2013 se não me engano
<igor_> a entaum nem vou mexer
<igor_> pensei q n tinha suporte n
<giano_> tem sim
<giano_> vc continuara recebendo atualizações de segurança e de software ate 2013
<igor_> e o 11 n vai ter atualizacao ate 2013 n?
<igor_> e as mudanças que ocorrerão no 11 acha q n vale a pena mudar?
<Raylton> igor_, sim vale
<Raylton> igor_, mas depende do nivel de conhecimento de linux você tem
<igor_> na verdade eu vou comprar um livro
<igor_> e vou começar a estudar
<igor_> vc ja viu o 11?
<Raylton> igor_, não compra não
<igor_> pq?
<igor_> n vale a pena um livro? os comandos mudam com o tempo? n entendo nada...rs
<Raylton> igor_, o melhor livro sobre linux é esse http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guia_do_Linux
<igor_> q eu chego no terminal fico perdido
<Raylton> igor_, todos começamos assim...
<Raylton> igor_, mas com a repetição você vai assimilando
<igor_> sim e o 11 é mais bonito? tem mais funcoes? sei la nunca vi
<Raylton> igor_, sim
<igor_> pq se o 11 lts atualizar ate 2013 podia instalar ele n é n ?
<Raylton> igor_, quer ver alguma fotos
<igor_> quero
<Raylton> ?
<Raylton> igor_, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<igor_> achei a mesma coisa
<igor_> n achei diferente n
<Raylton> igor_, então é melhor tu continuar
<Raylton> igor_, com o 10.04
<igor_> as cores n sao as mesmas n?
<igor_> o 11 pra quem n entende muita coisa n é bom n?
<Raylton> igor_, não... o 10.04 é melhor pra que está começando
<Raylton> igor_, é mais estável... e tem suporte maior
<Raylton> igor_, mas o 11.04 tem aplicativos novos
<igor_> vem ca meu k3b
<igor_> coloco um cd rw vou formatar e dar erro
<igor_> diz q cdrecord n tem permissão para abrir o device
<igor_> n consigo copiar nem fazer nada no k3b alguem pode ajudar?
<igor_> qual o melhor software pra copiar cd e dvd?
<Raylton> igor_,  você tá no ubuntu ou no kubuntu ?
<igor_> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Raylton> então utilize o brasero
<giano_> o k3b
<giano_> é melhor
<giano_> mais recursos
<giano_> até ripa cd
<xGrind> bom dia povo \o
<Raylton> giano_, mas o k3b tá dando erro... e vamos testar com o brasero
<xGrind> eu prefiro xfburn
<Raylton> xGrind, bom dia
<giano_> hum ok
<giano_> xfburn é bom tanbem
<giano_> uso ele aqui no arch quer dizer tenhoos 3
<xGrind> eu usava brasero, mas depois q comecei a usar xburn, nao larguei mais
<xGrind> leve, rapido, estavel
<giano_> valeu galero fui tenho que trabalhar em pleno domingo abraço a todos
<giano_> galera*
<xGrind> giano_; flws \o
<Raylton> eu usava muito essas coisas mas ganhei um pen drive de 4 gb e parei um pouco
<Raylton> igor_, testa no brasero
<igor_> eu instalei agora esse burn
<Raylton> igor_, o brasero já vem instalado
<Raylton> igor_, testa nele primeiro
<xGrind> Raylton; eu tb tenho pendrive kk
<Raylton> xGrind, pois é... esse negocinho poupa muito o dinheiro de cds/dvds
<xGrind> mas qndo baixo alguma versao do ubuntu, eu gosto de gravar num CD msm
<Raylton> xGrind, porque não pede pelo correio
<Raylton> ?
<xGrind> Raylton; uso xubuntu
<xGrind> prefiro xfce do que gnom
<Raylton> xGrind, hum... tu é programador ?
<xGrind> Raylton; nao.  só ajudo na tradução do xfce
<Raylton> xGrind, a porque quem programa geralmente não gosta de muito floreio
<xGrind> KDE por ex, eu odeio
<xGrind> lxde acho simples demais
<xGrind> xfce acho simples e completo
<Raylton> xGrind, sim, eu tbm tenho um queda pelo xfce
<Raylton> so uso o gnome por preguiça
<xGrind> eu tinha uma maquina com 512 de ram. amd duron e usava xubuntu
<igor_> to testando o xfburn
<igor_> parece q vai gravar tudo
<igor_> depois vou testar dvd
<xGrind> Raylton; agora q comprei essa dual core, 2gb de ram acharam q ia mudar pra gnome. mantive o xfce
<xGrind> igor_; eu recomendo xfburn ;)
<Raylton> igor_, ok, qualquer coisa fala
<Raylton> xGrind, sim querendo ou não a gente começa a gostar
<Raylton> xGrind, mas em que area tu trabalha... ou gosta
<Raylton> xGrind, tu é da informática?
<xGrind> Raylton; trabalho em academia. tudo haver ne?
<xGrind> kk
<Raylton> xGrind, pow muito... kkk
<xGrind> mas terminando a faculdade, quero fazer algo relacionado a informatica
<xGrind> programaçao
<Raylton> xGrind, hum que legal
<Nilodanx52> Geowanyu meu 10.10 foi embora!!!! e o 11.04 deu pau não instalouu o grub
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> dai tentei uma parada e ta instalando de novo e tentando manter o que ja estava instalado kkkkkkkkkk Geowany
<xGrind> Nilodanx52; foi embora como?
<Raylton> Nilodanx52, tu reiniciou ?
<Nilodanx52> que nada
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> sorte que minha hoem é separada kkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> home*
<Nilodanx52> deu uma zica aki
<Nilodanx52> da-i cocluiuu a intalação quando reiniciei ele nãoa briu o grub
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkk
<Raylton> pow
<Raylton> sem o grub é phoda
<Nilodanx52> detalhe!!! testando o unity e ele ta rodando o compiz
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> calma man
<Nilodanx52> ele só ñ instalou velho
<Nilodanx52> kkkk
<Raylton> kkkk....
<Raylton> entra pelo live cd e faz  update
<Raylton> mas tu falou uma coisa certa
<Nilodanx52> calma ele ta instalandoas coisas
<Nilodanx52> quando terminar eu brinco kkk
<Nilodanx52> nele kkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> eu disso hoje de madrugada que tava fazendo falta isso???
<Raylton> ainda bem que tah tudo na home separada
<Nilodanx52> adrenalina??? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> mania do arch veio
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Raylton> aaaaa bom....
<Nilodanx52> quando da- zica o bicho pega
<Nilodanx52> hahaha
<Raylton> tu eh do arch
<Raylton> tah tudo em casa
<Raylton> kkkk
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> amo o arch gente só que instalou um sabe como é pow
<Nilodanx52> até eu consigui que minha namorada use no pc dela kkkkk
<Nilodanx52> e ela nem intende de pc kkkk
<Nilodanx52> tudo é igua pra ela contanto que funfe ta legal
<Nilodanx52> usuária perfeita!!!
<Nilodanx52> kkkk
<Raylton> com certeza
<Raylton> funcionou a internet tá de boa
<Nilodanx52> aki no ubuntu?
<Nilodanx52> meu wifi ta lindo
<Nilodanx52> ralink 2800 o driver
<Nilodanx52> e o wpa ta pegando legal
<Nilodanx52> olha o unity não é igual ao gnemo porem eu tbm gosto dele
<Nilodanx52> acho que pra o not e net ta perfeito mesmo
<bwhog> galera queria saber se a nvidia GT 540M é bem suportada no Ubuntu
<Nilodanx52> ainda precisando de muitas mudanças!! porem ta massa sim gente
<bwhog> pretendo comprar esse note http://www.microway.com.br/asus/modelos/N53SV-XV1.htm
<Nilodanx52> só uso intel bwhog...
<Raylton> quer saber cara... eu acho o unity meio que uma mistura do gnome shell com awn
<bwhog> Nilodanx52: o driver open pra nvidia não é legal?
<Nilodanx52> uash-uah-
<Nilodanx52> rsrsrsr não seui dizer
<Nilodanx52> nunca usei outras placas
<bwhog> ok
<Nilodanx52> a minha é fuleira o bom que tem aceleração 3d
<Nilodanx52> 64mb dedicada!!!
<Nilodanx52> not bom pro linux e perfeito pra quem usa ele pra game no windows
<Nilodanx52> pra mim é perfeito aki no linux
<bwhog> mas fica difícil comprar esse note sem saber se é bem suportada. pesquisei no google mas não achei nada muito concreto a respeito
<Nilodanx52> te a lista de hardware da canonical
<Nilodanx52> la fala se são ótimos ou ruins pro linux pow
<Nilodanx52> procura ae
<bwhog> eu vi uma lista, mas não sei se era oficial. tem o link?
<Raylton> bwhog, pera
<bwhog> estava desatualizada
<bwhog> será esta ---> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog  ?
<Raylton> bwhog, foi essa que tava procurando
<Raylton> bwhog, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/pci%3A10DE/index.html?start=50&batch=50
<bwhog> putz, nada consta sobre a 540m
<Raylton> bwhog, tipo... isso é muito relativo... as vezes até funciona
<Raylton> bwhog, mas eu aconselharia que tu comprasse um note com placa intel
<bwhog> eu lembro que tinha um site com avaliação de compatibilidade do linux com várias distros, mas deve ter sido descontinuado
<Raylton> bwhog, intel tem muito maior suporte
<bwhog> Raylton: mas a nvidia é muito mais poderosa
<bwhog> Raylton: e as ati?
<Raylton> bwhog, até tem o mesmo processo da nvidia... os drivers são proprietarios
<bwhog> divulgaram que a amd ia abrir os drivers das ati, foi só balela?
<Raylton> bwhog, mas ultimamente tão criando um driver open source, mas o desenpenho e inferior
<Raylton> (mas com o tempo vai melhorar
<Raylton> com certeza)
<bwhog> isso frustra um pouco a adoção do linux no desktop
<Raylton> sim mas tá caminhando bem
<bwhog> espero que sim
<Nilodanx52> gente minha garrinha vai começar!!!! vamo que vamo pro hd ahhahahahahahaha dando certo ou errado to falando akiiii
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> me desegem sorte!
<Nilodanx52> acho que errei kkkkkkkkkk
<bwhog> ???
<Nilodanx52> até
<Raylton> Nilodanx52, sorte(vai precisar)
<Nilodanx52> guerrinha*
<Nilodanx52> kkkk
<Nilodanx52> fu
<Raylton> bwhog, não liga não... é que o Nilodanx52  tá fazendo experiencia no PC... esse povo do Arch já gosta de um aventura
<bwhog> :)
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Nilodan> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Raylton> ffr76, bom dia
<Nilodan> consegui
<Raylton> Nilodan, funcionou....?
<Nilodan> CLAROOOO
<Nilodan> feliz que só
<Raylton> Nilodan,  uffa kkkkk,
<ffr76> Raylton,bom dia sabe qual comando para o ip da conexao ppp0?
<Nilodan> adooorrrro perigo no linux haahahah
<Nilodan> comecei o dia bem muito bem
<Raylton> ffr76, ifconfig não funcionou?
<Raylton> Nilodan, eu tow com preguiça de formatar o meu...
<Nilodan> relax
<Raylton> Nilodan,  tow com o 10.04 ainda
<Nilodan> eu vi ue tinha a opção de atualizar do 10.10 pro 11.04 mais fiquei com receio
<Nilodan> porem vc pode fazer isso sim kkk
<Nilodan> do 10.04 pro 11.04
<ffr76> Raylton,sim mas quero mais + ainda especifico tipo ifconfig ppp0 "so ip do inet
<Nilodan> como eu deixo o meu ubuntu todo em português?
<ffr76> Raylton,sim mas quero mais + ainda especifico tipo ifconfig ppp0 "so ip do inet end:
<Raylton> Nilodan, o 11.04 anda tá sendo traduzido
<Nilodan> hum
<Nilodan> mais no live tava todo brasileiro kkk
<Raylton> Nilodan, vai em....
<Raylton> Nilodan, "suporte a idiomas"
<Raylton> Nilodan, em inglês deve se "language support"
<Nilodan> ta baixando
<Nilodan> vlw
<Raylton> ffr76, pera que vou ver
<Nilodan> vou ter que desistalar o empathy
<Nilodan> e colocar o pidgin
<Nilodan> desistalar o evolution e por o thunderbird
<Nilodan> kkk
<Nilodan> emesene
<Nilodan> nossa muita emoção aushuahs-
<Nilodan> instalar o conkuy
<Nilodan> conky*
<Raylton> Nilodan, eu deixo sepro como está, so instalo o opera e o chrome
<Nilodan> eu não
<ffr76> Raylton,onde vc esta procurando quero ajudar?
<Nilodan> Raylton ja bastar aceitar por d+ o unity man!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Oli_> Boa tarde pessoal!! Ontem eu estava aqui procurando alguém pra me ajudar com o som... instalei o Ubunto Studio e estou gostando d+... mais eu ainda não consegui ajustar o som... esta totalmente mudo.. alguém pode me dar uma força!?? vlw!!
<Raylton> ffr76, qual a mensagem de erro mesmo ?
<ffr76> Raylton,não tem msg erro quero capturar o ip do ppp0 e jogala como gw
<Raylton> Oli_, reconfigura o volume do alsa
<Raylton> ffr76, e qual o problema então ?
<ffr76> Raylton,cara quero jogar o ip do PPP0 como gw
<ffr76> Raylton,pq não navego sem gw!!
<Raylton> sim mais em que parte parou ffr76 ?
<ffr76> Raylton,tipo assim desconfigurei o gatway
<ffr76> Raylton,e agora toda vez que conecto tenho que ver o ip do ppp0 e joga la como gw
<Raylton> ffr76, e o que tu quer que aconteça ? tu quer não precisar fazer isso ?
<Nilodan> atualizando 11.04 abraços pessoal ate qualquer hora e o placar fica eu 1x1 ubuntu aushauhua
<Nilodan> fui
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Raylton> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
 * Raylton achou isso legal 
<ffr76> oi alguem sabe como ver apenas ip da conexão ppp0?tipo ifconfig ppp0 xxx
<Raylton> ffr76, como tu quer saber o ip se tu disse que " conecto tenho que ver o ip do ppp0 e joga la como gw"
<ffr76> Rayton,com comando ifconfig  sejo todos ips ok
<Raylton> ok
<ffr76> Rayton,para meu sistema navegar tenho que add route gw ok
<Raylton> sim
<ffr76> Rayton,entam quero um comando que mostre so ip da conexão ppp0
<ffr76> Rayton,pra que? add em um script para conectar automatico?
<ffr76> Rayton,entendes?
<Raylton> sim...
<Raylton> mas o correto erá que funcionasse com o comando que falou
<ffr76> Rayton,sim funciona mas como fazer meu filho de 5 anos executar todos estes comandos?
<ffr76> Rayton,fazendo um scriptzinho ele so clica e tudo pronto
<Raylton> funciona coisa do tipo ifconfig ppp0 ....
<Raylton> ?
<ffr76> sim
<JavaNunes> ola
<_4_7_3_> oi! boa tarde
<Raylton> ffr76, tow procurando
<ffr76> eu tb !!achei um | grep inet
<ffr76> Rayton,tipo assim ifconfig ppp0 | grep inet
<Raylton> ffr76, você vai ter que utilizar regex
<Raylton> ffr76, mas tem esse link que pode ser utili tbm http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurar-pppoe-no-Ubuntu-e-Satux-e-deixandoo-inicializavel-no-sistema/
<mark__> Boa tarde, pessoal.
<Oli_> ôpa!! Reiniciei a máquina..!
<mark__> Tenho um desktop athon xp 2.4 com 01 gb ram gforce mx 4000, to achando meio lento o PC, a algo que posso fazer ?
<Oli_> existe alguma forma de configurar o som agora que todas as saídas da placa estão altas..?
<Triver> oi, alguem poderia me ajudar, meu microphone nao funciona
<Triver> no alsamixer está ativado, mas está mudo
<Geowany> Triver: instala um programa chamado pavucontrol
<Geowany> e verifique como estão as configurações lá
<Oli_> Pronto... ja reiniciei...!!
<Oli_> Pessoal... quem me ajuda a instalar o drive de som!??
<Oli_> Pessoal... quem me ajuda a instalar o drive de som!??!
<Oli_> Galeraaa da um help!!! Preciso instalar o drive da minha placa de som!!
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, não precisa repetir, você diz a sua dúvida e quem souber poderá lhe ajudar
<Oli_> Andre_Gondim - blz... vlw!
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, qual a sua placa, qual o problema com ela?
<Oli_> Andre_Gondim - a minha placa é - M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT
<Oli_> Andre_Gondim - eu não to conseguindo reconhecer aqui na preferência de som... no alsamixer eu consegui, mais voltou a reconhecer a placa interna..
<Oli_> não sei o que aconteceu
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, quanto tu vai em Hardware nas preferências de som, não aparece a sua placa?
<Oli_> não.. é esse o problema
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, hmm, nunca vi um caso assim, se ninguém aqui souber, acredito que possas recorrer ou a lista de suporte ou a o fórum
<Oli_> no alsamixer ele tava aparecendo... mais agora tb não ta mais... não sei o motivo... o rapaz tava me ajudando, aí ele pediu pra mim ir em:
<Oli_> entendi...
<Oli_> então... ele pediu pra ir em: sistema - preferências - aplicativos de seção..
<Oli_> e lá ele pediu pra mim add um programa inicial..
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, qual foi o programa que ele pediu para adicionar?
<Oli_> só pediu pra mim add.. ixi agora não sei... pq depois que reiniciei a máquina só reconhecia minha pla interna, a externa não reconhecia mais.. aí deletei
<Oli_> não lembro o comando
<Oli_> só sei que minha placa externa parou de ser reconhecida pelo alsamixer...
<Oli_> Andre_Gondim - vc sabe como faço pra saber qual é o repositório da minha placa??
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, hmm repositório é outra coisa...
<Oli_> Andre_Gondim - hehe... não esquenta não que sou novo aqui...rs - bom... então seria drive mesmo né...
<_4_7_3_> Oli_: aconteceu isso comigo também eu dei esse comando aqui gstreamer-properties
<_4_7_3_> no terminal
<Andre_Gondim> Oli_, isso, tentaí
<Oli_> _4_7_3_ poxa vlw!! / Andre_Gondim - vo tenta
<_4_7_3_> na saída padrão vai em plugin e escolhe ALSA. em dispositivo escolhe pado
<_4_7_3_> *padrão
<Oli_> _4_7_3_ legal!! ja to fazendo isso.. aí clica em testar!??
<_4_7_3_> na entrada padrão escolhe o plugon ALSA e dispositivo padrão também
<Oli_> _4_7_3_ - certo..!
<_4_7_3_> sim e se nada acontecer é só reiniciar, comigo resolveu
<Oli_> _4_7_3_ - certo.. é.. ja ta testando faz um tempão... hehe... acho que vou reiniciar
<_4_7_3_> hehe
<_4_7_3_> vai lá.
<MarceloVaz> boa tarde
<_4_7_3_> testando 1..2..3.. estou online?
<MarceloVaz> roger
<_4_7_3_> confirmado!
<MarceloVaz> estou habilitando ssl no vsftp
<MarceloVaz> aparentemente tudo ok
<MarceloVaz> só não lista nada no cliente ftp quando conecta
<MarceloVaz> e dá timeout
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> http://pastebin.com/MWj51vfQ
<soares> bt
<MarceloVaz> a ultima mensagem, parece deixar claro q ele n libera a conexão devido ao modo passivo estar usando o ip interno, redirecionado no firewall
<MarceloVaz> ao invés do FQDN
<MarceloVaz> meu raciocinio procede ?
<Oli_> _4_7_3 - ôpa.. cheguei... vo testa agora..
<Oli_> vamo ve né..rs
<Oli_> pessoal!! existe um drive pra essa placa de som: M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT??
<_4_7_3_> deu certo não!?
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> de  quando é o seu pc...?!
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: e ae man
<MarceloVaz> q inhaca isso
<MarceloVaz> nem habilitando passivo e liberando as portas
<MarceloVaz> =/
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, boa tarde.
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: boa tarde ... eae ta calmo aqui hj
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, vero, vero...
<soares> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: e ae man .. fazendo o que no domingao
<peregrinator_six> tc um pouco...
<peregrinator_six> daqui um pouco vai chuver de novo aqui...
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: tenso ... eu to aqui curtindo um Psy trance ... e estudando
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, :)
<MarceloVaz> o problema n esta relacionado ao q pensei
<soares> help?! comecei a fazer um boot do ubuntu no pd e no final apareceu (instalaçao falhou) um erro nao previsto foi levantado: [errno5] erro de entrada/saida
<MarceloVaz> tem um parametro q leva o hostname pro cliente.. tbem n resolveu
<MarceloVaz> se alguem tem uma dica, agradeço
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ..... cancei dessa vida de testar distro ... e principalmente distro fork
<MarconM> vou ficar com o ubuntu, archlinux e o freebsd
<MarconM> msm
<MarconM> esperar sair o pcbsd 9 com lxde ...e vou testar
<soares> se alguem puder me dar uma luz =)
<MarconM> soares: diga
<MarconM> que passas
<MarconM> soares .... baixa o linux usb creator
<soares> help?! comecei a fazer um boot do ubuntu no pd e no final apareceu (instalaçao falhou) um erro nao previsto foi levantado: [errno5] erro de entrada/saida
<MarconM> se estiver no windows
<MarconM> ok ... voce esta no windwos ou no ubuntu
<soares> no ubuntu
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> verifica a instalação
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> a sua iso soares se ela esta com problemas
<MarconM> sabe fazer isso ... checar o md5sun
<soares> nao sei
<MarconM> voce baixou a Iso do ubuntu do site certo
<MarconM> la tambem tem um arquivo chamdo md5
<MarconM> esse arquivo é gerado quando voce gera uma iso
<soares> uhmmm deixa eu ver se acho la
<MarconM> é para voce verificar ... se voce baixar e cair a conexção .. ou alguem alterar o cd
<MarconM> se voce verificar e os numeros nao baterem ... veio com erro
<soares> entendi
<MarconM> soares: em que pasta esta a iso do ubuntu
<MarconM> soares: na pasta de downloads
<Oli_> Pessoal!! Alguém pode me ajudar com a instalação da placa M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT!! Existe drive pro Ubunto Studio?? vlw!
<soares> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<jesus_> hello
<cuc0> :D
<MarceloVaz> tá osso
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja conseguiu habilitar ssl no vsftpd com sucesso ?
<Giverny> MarceloVaz: http://wiki.vpslink.com/Configuring_vsftpd_for_secure_connections_(TLS/SSL/SFTP)
<MarceloVaz> Giverny ja passei por ai ontem
<MarceloVaz> minha conf esta igual
<MarceloVaz> o problema é q nao lista o conteudo do diretorio dos usuários usando SSL
<MarceloVaz> tudo funciona, menos listagem
<MarceloVaz> vou testar outros clientes FTP
<MarceloVaz> ja estou começando a desconfiar do filezilla
<MarceloVaz> problema é q depois q tu convence todo mundo a usar.. fazer os kras mudarem é fogo..
<aprigio> MarceloVaz, gftp
<MarceloVaz> aprigio tbem n rolou
<JavaNunes> gente feia né
<JavaNunes> o _4_7_3_  dormiu na sala
<_4_7_3_> ?
<JavaNunes> vc nao entendeu a minha frase, eu remito
<JavaNunes> repito
<_4_7_3_> ok
<_4_7_3_> não entendi a frase.
<MarceloVaz> Giverny aprigio valeu a tentativa
<MarceloVaz> mas vou subir um ftp no w server
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ainda tá se batendo com o vsftpd?
<MarceloVaz> nem
<MarceloVaz> abandonei
<MarceloVaz> subi no windows server 20 minutos atrás
<MarceloVaz> all ok
<Giverny> win = lixo
<MarceloVaz> lixo é não ter suporte kra
<Giverny> só serve pra codar
<Giverny> pra que suporte cara
<MarceloVaz> to desde ontem tomando sova pro vsftpd
<MarceloVaz> simplesmente n funfa
<Giverny> suporte é pra fraco noob
<MarceloVaz> preguiça n foi
<MarceloVaz> foi falta de suporte
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cheio de tuto na net
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, http://www.iconesgratis.net/imagens/download.php?id=5803&icone=microsoft_1257_IE2.png (rararara)
<MarceloVaz> n precisei de tuto pra configurar
<MarceloVaz> só q nao funciona
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, tudo bem com vc?
<MarceloVaz> e não tenho tempo pra ficar implorando a solução do meu problema
<MarceloVaz> =)
<MarceloVaz> ZNC all ok, eai?
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, :) aki tambem
<MarceloVaz> habilita ssl
<MarceloVaz> o troço envia, recebe
<MarceloVaz> só n lista
<MarceloVaz> revirei de cabeça pra baixo o conf
<ZNC> mmm, pior q nao sei nunca tentei
<MarceloVaz> li trocentos manuais
<MarceloVaz> e meu problema nao foi resolvido
<MarceloVaz> faltou suporte
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> cara MarceloVaz aqui a gente nem ganha pra dar suporte
<Giverny> gente ajuda
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, http://www.iconesgratis.net/imagens/download.php?id=5562&icone=Medicina_e_Saude_5547_broken_icon.jpg
<ZNC> :D
<Giverny> MarceloVaz dá link
<Giverny> pro cara se virar
<Giverny> um caminho
<Giverny> uma luz
<Giverny> ;/
<MarceloVaz> eu me virei a madrugada inteira
<Giverny> quem tem que aprender é o cara
<MarceloVaz> hoje comentei aqui
<MarceloVaz> pq alguem poderia ter passado pela mesma coisa
<MarceloVaz> ninguem
<MarceloVaz> então repito, falta de suporte
<MarceloVaz> =D
<Giverny> pra que suporte
<Giverny> se tem o tutorial
<Giverny> pronto lá na net
<Giverny> -.-
<MarceloVaz> e quando para de funcionar
<MarceloVaz> ou nao funciona como deve
<Giverny> outro tutorial
<MarceloVaz> oq vc faz ?
<Giverny> pra erro
<Giverny> :D
<MarceloVaz> enquanto isso
<MarceloVaz> seus clientes ficam esperando ?
<MarceloVaz> pra mim n serve isso
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> cara MarceloVaz servidor
<Giverny> com ftp desses ai
<Giverny> não para nunca
<Giverny> pode deixar ele ligado ai anos rodando
<Giverny> não vai dar erro nunca
<MarceloVaz> estava ligado a 4 anos
<MarceloVaz> sem ssl
<MarceloVaz> vai ser desligado agora
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> pois é
<Giverny> pra que suporte se a porra é autonoma
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> roda só
<Giverny> livre de falhas
<Giverny> ;/
<MarceloVaz> se estou querendo habilitar ssl
<MarceloVaz> é pq houve falhas
<MarceloVaz> :D
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, olha o BABY rapa, muita calma nessa hora moço... ;)
<Giverny> falha sua né MarceloVaz
<Giverny> essa rede ai
<MarceloVaz> minha ?
<Giverny> na certa deixou ele de cara pra internet com IP quente
<Giverny> esperando ser atacado
<ZNC> http://www.iconesgratis.net/imagens/download.php?id=323&icone=acessibilidade__37__26_128x128.png
<Giverny> sem DMZ
<MarceloVaz> eiuohouiehoeuiheiu
<MarceloVaz> plain text cara
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, tá afim mesmo hoje em...?!
 * peregrinator_six :P
<MarceloVaz> snifou ja era... dei azar
<MarceloVaz> n adianta firewall e o caralho a 4
<Giverny> osh
<peregrinator_six> 00
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, nao so compartilhando um icone q o canal precisa :D
<Giverny> firewall mal configurado
<Giverny> não adianta mesmo não
<MarceloVaz> O_o
<Giverny> fazer uma rede estacionária sem dmz nem nada
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, sei, seim, daqui a pouco chamo-lhe o BABY pra tu também, viu...?! :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Giverny> sempre vai dar merda
<MarceloVaz> kra, alguem snifou as contas dos usuários
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, ¬¬
<MarceloVaz> e acessou
<MarceloVaz> nao tem a ver com firewall isso
 * peregrinator_six ZNC AUSHUAHSUAHHSUAHHS
<Giverny> MarceloVaz alguém? ;/
<Giverny> para né
<Giverny> tá feio
<ZNC> julgamento?
<ZNC> http://www.iconesgratis.net/imagens/agente_2954_agent6.png
<Giverny> rede vem da internet ele tá olhando direto o ftp
<Giverny> dai a culpa é do ftp que não trabalhou certo
<Giverny> não fez a segurança
<Giverny> deixou um moleque snifar a rede
<MarceloVaz> deixei não
<MarceloVaz> isso n tem como impedir
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> MarceloVaz você que tá dizendo isso
<MarceloVaz> tá bom
<Giverny> MarceloVaz se tá tendo problemas com a rede que você não sabe resolver
<Giverny> contrata um profissional MarceloVaz
<Giverny> MarceloVaz um especialista em segurança
<Giverny> de redes
<MarceloVaz> estou tendo problemas com UM serviço
<ZNC> santa ignorância
<MarceloVaz> q estou desligando hoje
<MarceloVaz> por falta de suporte
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, consegue ver, as formas agregada nas frases?
<Giverny> MarceloVaz se não pode prover o serviço contrata alguém que possa aheuha
<Giverny> terceiriza
<Giverny> o serviço
<Giverny> eheua
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, 0o
<MarceloVaz> kra
<MarceloVaz> antes de falar, pergunte sobre o meu ambiente
<MarceloVaz> este servidor nem meu é. só esta na minha infra
<Giverny> MarceloVaz tou brincando com você cara
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> passou N caras por eles, ficou tudo a bangu
<MarceloVaz> o resultado foi esse
<MarceloVaz> tentei resolver habilitando ssl no serviço
<MarceloVaz> mas nem com muito esforço e 2 litros de café
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, o abuso de julgar alguem, as frases que nao diz a pergunta, o problema de se intrometer nas coisas, a engenharia usada em irc nossa :D
<Giverny> MarceloVaz velhin pode até ter sido um desses
<Giverny> que passou a mão no servidor
<MarceloVaz> n consegui, ja haviam tentando
 * peregrinator_six em me contratando resolvo rápidex a questão, meto a marreta e mando comprar um novo e por no lugar..! XD
<MarceloVaz> pra nao perder mais tempo vou migrar o serviço pro meu servidor, q ja tem tudo funcionando
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, nossa em, que coisa, tá que tá hoje em...?! 00
<Giverny> MarceloVaz se tiver muitos clientes e que o serviço não possa parar tem que fazer um servidor só pra ftp e com balanceamento de carga ainda por cima
<MarceloVaz> é um ftp simples
<MarceloVaz> o ataque não fez estrago, n tem informação vital
<MarceloVaz> só q dependem do serviço pras atividades
<Giverny> MarceloVaz mas um servidor simples que passou na mão de vários
<MarceloVaz> então
<Giverny> MarceloVaz todo bagunçado assim
<Giverny> vai dar merda
<Giverny> chapa
<MarceloVaz> voltamos ao assunto principal
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, o que pretende fazer com a segurança de agora para frente?
<MarceloVaz> faltou suporte sempre
<Giverny> MarceloVaz meio que você tava esperando ele dar merda
<Giverny> pra tomar uma atitude né?
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> ZNC SSL obrigatório, senhas mais complexas
<ZNC> marcelovaz bloquei caso erre uma quantidade de vez a senha em um periodo curso :D
<MarceloVaz> sim, no meu esta habilitado por padrão
<MarceloVaz> errou 3 vezes vai pro DROP no iptables
<MarceloVaz> pra evitar brute force
<MarceloVaz> mas nesse caso, n tinha muito oq fazer
<MarceloVaz> senha trafegando em texto puro
<MarceloVaz> alguem mal intencionado no meio
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, perca seu tempo vendo onde errou no antigo, e se proteja no futuro :D isto lhe serve muito mais :D
<MarceloVaz> prato rápido pro cara
<ZNC> :D
<MarceloVaz> ZNC n é meu, agora vai ser
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, pois é, mas eque vc esta ai se explicando o que nao precisa, veja onde estava errado e arrume de agora para frente
<ZNC> :)
<MarceloVaz> ZNC errei em não ter migrado pro meu servidor antes
<MarceloVaz> eiuohuiheouiehoeuiheuiehiu
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, :D entao ja sabe  oque fazer ;),
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, bem acho que terá muito a fazer, nao vou lhe ocupar seu tempo :-)
<MarceloVaz> na madruga
<MarceloVaz> tem mais graça
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, os outros servidores nao esta com problemas de segurança nao seria bom checar?
<MarceloVaz> ZNC diariamente checados
<MarceloVaz> tudo ok
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, :)
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara toma providência
<MarceloVaz> mas to encucado
<Giverny> antes da porra empenar
<Giverny> ehehuha
<ZNC> selo marcelovaz de segurança
<MarceloVaz> com o problema do ssl no vsftp
<Giverny> quem acorda cedo bebe água limpa
<Giverny> fica dica
<MarceloVaz> normalz
<marmadeoli> boa noite galera
<marmadeoli> instalei o pacote debian google-earth no ubuntu 10.04. Instalado com sucesso. Porém ao clicar no ícone de menu para iniciá-lo ele não abre!!!!
<marmadeoli> alguma idéia?
<soares> bn demoro ti vi
<marmadeoli> ??
<soares> alguem pode me dar um help
<soares> o ubuntu domeu outro note deu pau e fiz um bot no pd pra tentar corrigir os error
<soares> fiz o bot, e iniciei o note apareceu a tela de try e install
<soares> como faço pra corrigir os erros agora
<soares> ?
<marmadeoli> alguém já conseguiu instalar o google earth no ubunt?
<_4_7_3_> eu, porque?
<marmadeoli> tentei instalar aqui e ele não tá rodando
<rsvc> marmadeoli: e qual o problema?
<marmadeoli> _4_7_3_, pode me dar uma orientação de como fizeste?
<rsvc> voce esta usando ubuntu?
<_4_7_3_> o suporte 3d está ativado ?
<marmadeoli> clico no ícone que foi gerado na instalação e nada ocorre
<Giverny> http://googlediscovery.com/2007/10/21/descubra-como-instalar-o-google-earth-no-linux-ubuntu/
<marmadeoli> rsvc, ubuntu 10.04
<Giverny> o/
<Giverny> tai
<Giverny> dúvida pergunta
<Giverny> ;x
<_4_7_3_> marmadeoli: usei o synaptic
<Giverny> sudo apt-get install googleearth
<marmadeoli> no synaptic não tem aqui
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install googleearth
<Giverny> se não tiver sudo no ubuntu
<_4_7_3_> sudo apt-get update
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install googleearth'
<marmadeoli> o que é esta opção -y do apt?
<Giverny> instalar tudo sem perguntar
<Giverny> for more opitions: apt-get + enter no terminal
<marmadeoli> cara baixei o pacote .deb da própria página do ubuntu e ele instalou na boa, só que não rodou
<marmadeoli> *página do ggogle
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install googleearth'
<Giverny> -.-
<Giverny> uma linha só resolve tudo
<marmadeoli> Giverny, não existe o pacote googleearth no meu repositório
<marmadeoli> esse é o problema
<Giverny> apt-cache search google
<marmadeoli> você acha que eu já não fiz isso?
<Giverny> n
<Giverny> marmadeoli não é bom subestimar o usuário
<Giverny> é má prática
<marmadeoli> o único pacote que tem aqui é googleearth-package e este já foi instalado... entretanto
<marmadeoli> instalei ele via sinaptic, nada
<Giverny> marmadeoli aperta alt+f2 e digita GoogleEarth
<marmadeoli> comando n]ao encontrado
<_4_7_3_> o meu google esrth consegui com eles https://launchpad.net/~medibuntu-maintainers
<_4_7_3_> *earth
<_4_7_3_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/medibuntu-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/medibuntu-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<_4_7_3_> adicionei o repositório e o google earth apareceu no synaptic
<marmadeoli> _4_7_3_, a minha versão é o lucid
<marmadeoli> será que terá problema?
<_4_7_3_> marmadeoli: eu uso até do hardy heron
<_4_7_3_> no maverick
<marmadeoli> vamos ver então
<_4_7_3_> ok
<marmadeoli> _4_7_3_, nada de diferente
<_4_7_3_> ué!?!
<_4_7_3_> o 3d está habilitado?
<marmadeoli> adicionei o ppa e não apareceu nada de diferente
<marmadeoli> não tem um pacote googleearth, somente o googleearth-package
<marmadeoli> o qual não faz nada aqui
<Giverny> marmadeoli abre o terminal ae
<Giverny> e digita googleearth filho
<Giverny> só pra desencargo de consciência
<Giverny> -.-
<marmadeoli> eu já fiz rapaz
<Giverny> é veio alguma merda tu fez
<marmadeoli> googleearth: comando não encontrado
<marmadeoli> o que eu fiz foi instalar daqui http://www.google.com.br/intl/pt-BR/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<marmadeoli> já que o outro pacote não funfava
<MarceloVaz> ZNC
<MarceloVaz> consegui resolver o problema do ssl
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> só q agora já é tarde, o kra logou no outro e viu q é bem melhor, n quer mais voltar
<MarceloVaz> ieuoheoiuheiuehoeiu
<_4_7_3_> tentou esse?
<_4_7_3_> wget http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<marmadeoli> e outra, os tutoriais falam de um arquivo do tipo bin mas oque vem é deb
<Giverny> .bin é o pacote em java
<Giverny> :T
<Nilodanx5> pessoas o 11.04 ta bugadão kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> Nilodanx5 o 11.04 é alpha
<Giverny> ;/
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> Nilodanx5 não aconselhável pra usuários
<Giverny> normais
<Giverny> só pra dev
<Nilodanx5> to nele aki no not
<marmadeoli> Giverny, então, acho que eles mudaram lá, pois no download o que vem é um *.deb
<Nilodanx5> mais é bom usar kkkk
<marmadeoli> Nilodanx5, se não usar, nunca vai deixar de ser "usuário normal"
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> hahaha, "usuário normal = winusers" queimem winusers
<_4_7_3_> marmadeoli:  make-googleearth-package --force    <--- experimenta isso!
<soares> bn
<_4_7_3_> marmadeoli:  perai
<soares> ajudinha
<_4_7_3_> marmadeoli:   http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/02/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<soares> instalei o ubuntu no note mas nao conecta na net o que faço é a placa que nao esta instalada ?
<soares> como instalo
<Giverny> soares não
<Giverny> soares qual o notebook
<Giverny> e qual versão do ubuntu é?
<_4_7_3_> marmadeoli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTKAdlLwWQM
<soares> dell inspiran 1525 - linux ubuntu desktop 10.10 64bits
<_4_7_3_> soares: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695917
<soares> 473 mas isso é para wireless neh
<soares> é a minha cabeada que nao esta conectando
<_4_7_3_> ah! placa de rede
<Giverny> soares tem umc abo ethernet ai?
<_4_7_3_> mallzz~~
<Giverny> *Cabo
<soares> tenho
<Giverny> põe ele na rede via ele
<soares> conectei, ele aparece la mas nao funfa
<Giverny> consegue entrar no google?
<Giverny> conectado na ethernet?
<soares> nao
<soares> em nada
<soares> ele nao chega conectar
<soares> so aparece na lista de redes
<marmadeoli> _4_7_3_, muito lindo o video do youtube e seria ótimo se ainda aocntecesse do mesmo jeito. Como disse antes, o arquivo baixado não é um bin, mas um deb
<Giverny> soares a ethernet que você tá o ip é via dhcp ou ip fixo
<Giverny> ?
<soares> agora vc me pegou
<soares> nao sei ver isso :/
<Giverny> como você pretende instalar a net
<Giverny> sem saber por onde começar
<Giverny> ehehe
<soares> =/
<soares> é que pra mim era so ligar o cabo e pronto como fiz nesse note
<Giverny> se for dhcp
<Giverny> é só isso que precisa
<Giverny> conectar o cabo e pronto
<Giverny> restartar a rede
<Giverny> a interface
<Giverny> e pronto
<Giverny> done
<Giverny> ;]
<soares> ta vou tentar fazer isso
<_4_7_3_> seixa pensar no que você me disse: mesmo o arquivo baixado sendo .bin na verdade é um .deb? Ou simplesmente baixa um .deb?
<soares> so me ensina rapidinho a coisa a interface
<soares> =)
<_4_7_3_> *deixa
<marmadeoli> simplesmente baixa um deb
<marmadeoli> e este pode ser instalado automaticamente pelo instalador do ubuntu
<marmadeoli> só que não funciona
<_4_7_3_> estou baixando do link eu te dei e baixei um .bin
<Giverny> soares tenta reiniciar
<Giverny> o pc
<_4_7_3_> esse link http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Giverny> com o cabo conectado no notebook soares
<soares> ta vou sair daqui rapidinho pra conectar la
<soares> ja volto
<marmadeoli> _4_7_3_, ahhh esse sim
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<marmadeoli> _4_7_3_, aff, não roda cara, instala mas não executa
<Tulio> Boa noite!
<MarceloVaz> marmadeoli executando pelo console
<MarceloVaz> para onde ?
<Tulio> Galera, uso o Lucid. O Painel superior está mudando sozinho! A organização é´desfeita, e ele se bagunça!
<Tulio> Só fica estável ao desativar o "Expandir painel"
<Tulio> O que pode ser?
<_4_7_3_> Tulio:  bug!
<Tulio> Só pode! Noutro PC, configurado de forma igual, funciona!
<_4_7_3_> Tulio:  aconteceu comigo também, é só desativar "expandir painel" por uns dias
<Tulio> _4_7_3_ Dias?
<_4_7_3_> é
<Tulio> _4_7_3_ Volta ao normal?
<_4_7_3_> Tulio:  deixa por uma semana assim que pode voltar ao normal. Eu não tive mais problemas.
<Tulio> Beleza
<Tulio> _4_7_3_ Valeu
<_4_7_3_> ok^^
<Tulio> Há como escolher wallpapers diferentes para cada desktop?
<JavaNunes> perola gordona
<_4_7_3_> testando 1...2...3...estou online?
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-26
<licensed> eu tenho ubuntu normal (com unity).. se eu instalar o kde (pacote kubuntu-desktop), as aplicacoes default, vao mudar pras do kde automaticamente? ao abrir um arquivo texto ele vai abrir no kate ou no gedit?
<xGrind> licensed: acho q continua com o gedit, mas da pra vc mudar isso facilmente. mas nem faz isso
<xGrind> faz uma instalação do zero com o ubuntu ou kubuntu. só ubuntu pra ubuntu ja fica ruim as vezes, imagina por kubuntu o.O
<licensed> xGrind, é.. vou esperar sair a versao final do 12.04
<licensed> valeu
<xGrind> =]
<licensed> é no pc da minha irma, ela ta reclamando do unity que é muito ruim e lento
<xGrind> pq nao poe o xubuntu? xfce é igual o gnome 2
<licensed> xGrind, ela disse q quer igual ao meu =P
<licensed> ela curte kde
<licensed> nem sabe o que é isso pelo nome, mas curte o meu hehehe
<xGrind> ou entao poe lubuntu. lxde é igual kde :D
<licensed> o pc la é bom saca? nao é pra ta lento nao, geforce talz 2gb de ram
<xGrind> eu coloquei lxde no pc da minha irma, ela nunca usou linux. agora ta usa normal
<licensed> efeitos desabilitados
<licensed> pode ser lxde xGrind
<licensed> porque nao o kde?
<xGrind> kde tem muita frescurinha. e mesmo desabilitando efeitos, ele continua pesado
<barna> opa, tava dormindo! cabei de acordar!
<licensed> xGrind, entao kra depois q mudei o tema tá uma bala.. ta de boa aqui.. mas respeito o lxde e o xfce
<RodrigO23> ahhhh, nao consido licensed
<RodrigO23> ja era
<RodrigO23> aushaushausa
<RodrigO23> consigo
<licensed> RodrigO23, é teria que usar iptables no router =/
<licensed> deixa eu te mostrar a regra que eu uso
<licensed> pode ser que vc ou alguem saiba outra forma de fazer funcionar
<RodrigO23> blz
<licensed>  iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d vestquest.no-ip.org -p UDP --dport 5432 - NAT \
<licensed>        --to-destination 192.168.1.11:5432
<licensed>  iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.11 -p UDP --sport 5432 -j SNAT \
<licensed>        --to-source vestquest.no-ip.org:5432
<licensed> RodrigO23, foi so isso ai que resolveu meu problema.. me lembrei agora port forwarding nao resolveu
<licensed> RodrigO23, so que eu jogo isso ai direto no router ta ligado? meu router suporta isso.. nao sei se usando iptables no pc vai resolver
<RodrigO23> vixi
<RodrigO23> qual router é o seu?
<licensed> RodrigO23, aprouter wr254
<RodrigO23> o meu é um dlink 500b
<licensed> to ligado
<RodrigO23> com router dl524
<licensed> deve ter alguma maneira.. so nao sei como
<RodrigO23> vc usa speedy?
<licensed> RodrigO23, nao, gvt
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/index.php?/topic/21685-speedy-portas-bloqueadas-saiba-quais/
<diegovieiraeti> isso é de 2002 :X
<RodrigO23> sabe, como eu ja disse
<RodrigO23> pra galera aqui
<RodrigO23> eu ja consegui
<RodrigO23> so que eu usava um modem thomsom
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, mesmo bloqueando a 80 a 8000 deveria dar ae
<RodrigO23> ehhh entao
<licensed> RodrigO23, o problema deve ser pq o modem ta em modo router, aih ta roteando 2x e nao vai.. tem q colocar pro router discar saca?
<diegovieiraeti> licensed, isso já foi feito colocamos como bridge
<diegovieiraeti> o 500b
<diegovieiraeti> no caso o 524 começou a 'discar'
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, agora tá no 8000 ?
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, eae amigo
<[kernel]> ainda ta na batalha do apache ai
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> chegou o cara que manja :P
<RodrigO23> ainda
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> mas eu nao vou desistir
<RodrigO23> saushausha
<[kernel]> é sim
<[kernel]> somos brasileiros
<[kernel]> nao desistimos nunca
<RodrigO23> Com certeza
<[kernel]> :)
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23,  joga o 500b da janela e compra outro thompson :p
<RodrigO23> Cara eu to quase fazendo de peso de porta
<RodrigO23> pq assim
<RodrigO23> ele vai conseguir manter alguma porta aberta
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> hahaahaha
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel],
<[kernel]> opa!
<diegovieiraeti> ja foi trocado o modem, eliminado o router sem fio, e o server...
<diegovieiraeti> acho q o problema deve ser o RodrigO23
<diegovieiraeti> é o que sobrou.
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<[kernel]> IAUHEuaeiaHiehAIeAHieaUeaIeuaH
<diegovieiraeti> :P
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> eh tah valendo
<RodrigO23> aushauhsauh
<diegovieiraeti> ahsuashaushausa
<servidor> Ola
<RodrigO23> se eu colocar o teamviewer
<RodrigO23> vcs acham que podem ver oque eu fiz?
<pauloolhos> Oi
<pauloolhos> Voltei
<diegovieiraeti> Oi
<pauloolhos> O problema do rodrigo esta trafegando até agora
<pauloolhos> vixi
<RodrigO23> alguem ai usao o clube do hardware?
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, vai por o teamview?
<[kernel]> doido
<[kernel]> apareceu um potó aqui no quarto :/
<RodrigO23> ow serio
<[kernel]> pense no fdp de besouro fedorento
<[kernel]> ;/
<RodrigO23> no clube do hardware ninguem ajuda
<RodrigO23> os caras so querem topicos retoricos
<RodrigO23> e.. ainda
<RodrigO23> so para windows
<RodrigO23> pq se for para linux
<RodrigO23> kkk
<diegovieiraeti> eu só consulto esses foruns ;)
<RodrigO23> pse eu tmb
<RodrigO23> mas nao crio mais topicos nele
<RodrigO23> ninguem responde
<diegovieiraeti> eu acabo indo la por causa do google
<diegovieiraeti> pior qndo so tem a pergunta ;x
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> pode cre
<diegovieiraeti> vou ler um pouco, qlqr coisa se eu ver eu respondo ;)
<RodrigO23> vai lah diegao
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> O que podemos dizer do ubuntu server 11
<naruto> oi
<barna> oi
<paulo> oi
<barna> oi
<chronos> pessoal.
<chronos> no meu desktop ubuntu qdo eu digito um comando que não está instalado o shell me fala em que pacote o comando está.... como eu faço isso tbm acontecer no servidor?
<chronos> no ubuntu-server nao ta rolando
<pauloolhos> oi
<diegovieiraeti> Alguém esta utilizando o ubuntu 12.04 ?
<barna> diegovieiraeti, eu! versão studio
<diegovieiraeti> tecla super tá funcionando normal no teu?
<diegovieiraeti> no meu ela não abre o painel inicial normalmente, só as vezes.
<barna> hummmm, eu num uso a tecla super!
<barna> agora num to nele to no 10.04!
<diegovieiraeti> :P
<diegovieiraeti> to usando ele no netbook
<diegovieiraeti> no desktop tá o 11.04
<barna> com ele a tecla Fn do netbook ta funfando blz!
<diegovieiraeti> aqui tá tudo normal, o super se foi depois da primeira atualização
<diegovieiraeti> normal com o teclado
<diegovieiraeti> hahahahah
<diegovieiraeti> já o emphaty não esta nada normal :X
<barna> ainda é beta né...... deve tar cheio de erros!
<barna> mas eu to usando o studio q usa xfce!
<barna> num usa unity
<diegovieiraeti> :p
<diegovieiraeti> tá até de boa
<diegovieiraeti> o mais problematico é o emphaty :X
<barna> :(
<barna> eu uso o pidgin!
<barna> 100x melhor
<diegovieiraeti> eu gosto do emphaty, problema nele é sempre o msn
<diegovieiraeti> pidgin no momento tem suporte à webcam/audio/facebook ?
<barna> o problema é a msn e não o empathy! os kras mudam o protocola a cada 2 semanas!
<barna> webcam e audio eu num uso, a facebook tem suporte sim!
<barna> to usando agora!
<barna> mas tem q configurar pra conectar no facebookchat pelo protocolo xmpp
<[kernel]> esse pidgin so entra aqui quando quer
<[kernel]> ;/
<diegovieiraeti> haahah
<[kernel]> entrou agora
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<diegovieiraeti> não gostei do rhythmbox :$
<Dashh> boa noite, que que vocês usam de pdf reader?
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> do chrome?!
<Monarquista> Bom dia
<diegovieiraeti> bom dia
<[kernel]> bun dia
<Mr> eae
<Mr> galerinha
<Mr> o mr ta na area
<Mr> a
<Mr> mr is back
<Mr> eae galera
<Mr> O mr está aqui por que não está lá
<Mr> O mr está aqui por que não está lá
<Mr> alguem quer tc?
<Mr> alguem quer tc?
<ElNiegro> Mr viadinho
<Mr> eu tenho fotos sensuais
<Wesley13456> shaushauus
<Wesley13456> ,,|,,
<Mr> esse wesley ai não invade nem calculadora do windows
<Mr> olha o nick
<Mr> do cara
<Mr> tem numero meu
<Mr> muito ridiculizinho
<Mr> aa
<Wesley13456> bb
<root_> aaaa
<Mr> quem
<Wesley13456> bbbbbbbbb
<Mr> é o animal
<Mr> que entro
<Mr> com nick de root
<Wesley13456> shauhsuahsua
<Mr> tetoso
<Wesley13456> oloko
<NegoDoido> o
<Sr> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAA
<Sr> alguem viu meu mano mr?
<NegoDoido> Itaquaaaaaaa!
<Sr> =p
<Wesley13456> oloko
<Wesley13456> doidao
<Wesley13456> os cara
<NegoDoido> Já mandei falar que a favela vai cobrar!!!
<Sr> mr
<Sr> MR
<Sr> CADE VOCE MR
<Sr> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sr> oloco bicho
<Sr> eae
<Sr> vamo
<Sr> ataca o tribunal de justiça
<Sr> hoje
<Sr> 16h
<Sr> o samurai
<Sr> vai ajuda a gente
<Sr> já ta no esquema
<d3ltr33> ai ai
<Sr> arozz vai junto também
<d3ltr33> quem ve pensa
<Sr> nick todo garboso
<NegoDoido> d3ltr33> é um bicha!
<Sr> vo vira o L3tz
<Sr> garbosinho
<Wesley13456> tetoso
<Sr> descobri
<Sr> que a fiap
<Sr> desvia
<Sr> dinheiro
<Sr> fica a dica
<NegoDoido> ESTA TELA IRÁ EXPLODIR EM
<NegoDoido> 10
<NegoDoido> 9
<NegoDoido> 8
<NegoDoido> 7
<NegoDoido> 6
<NegoDoido> 5
<NegoDoido> 4
<NegoDoido> 3
<NegoDoido> 3.1
<NegoDoido> 3.5
<NegoDoido> 2
<NegoDoido> 2.89
<NegoDoido> 1.6
<NegoDoido> 1
<NegoDoido> 0
<NegoDoido> KABUMMMMM
<Wesley13456> ,,|,,
<ElNiegro> please, kick NegoDoido...
<Drovisk> olha a baixaria
<Drovisk> kk
<NegoDoido> PLEASE KICI BROTHER PIMPS
<NegoDoido> KICKIS
<NegoDoido> KICKS
<NegoDoido> KIKIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<NegoDoido> KIQUI
<NegoDoido> QUIQUI
<Drovisk> kiko
<Sr> drovisk
<Sr> é brother
<Sr> vamo invadi o tribunal hoje
<Drovisk> kkkkkkkkkk
<Wesley13456> pode pah que eh nois
<Drovisk> a nasa
<Sr> nasa nao
<Sr> meu truta trabalha la
<Sr> ele é firmeza
<Sr> o samurai chega ae na conversa
<Wesley13456> o samurai é desumilde
<Drovisk> mas ai wesley
<Drovisk> e akela onça la manu
<Drovisk> kd?
<Drovisk> ..........
<Wesley13456> sou radical, sim ele é radical, animal, disse adeus as rodinhas ...
<Sr> viado demais pqp
<Sr> 186.74.32.20
<Sr> acessa remotamente ai
<Sr> o ataque começou
<Darklex> amo vcs
<Darklex> tsc tsc
<NegoDoido> viadao
<Drovisk> q bixona
<Sr> vai
<Sr> entro
<Adailtu> bando de viado ai que fica zuando ai
<Sr> já acessa ai o 186.74.32.20
<Sr> pra
<Sr> entra no tribunal
<Sr> o caralho
<Sr> a gente tentando
<Sr> fazer o baguio
<Sr> sério
<Sr> cara vem xingando
<Sr> o bala alvo volto
<Sr> 186.74.32.20
<Sr> vai
<Sr> acessando ai
<Sr> 16h
<Sr> a gente invade
<hel5> Bruno gay
<Sr> samurai?
<Sr> passa as info do dns lá
<Sr> me passa o operador do canal
<Sr> tem ums cara zuando ai
<alvaro> Alguém saberia me dizer a data exata do lançamento da versão 12.04 LTS ?
<sLevin> zquit[
<RodrigO23> Fala galerinha
<RodrigO23> fala BrunoFerrari
<RodrigO23> iai?
<barna> o canal anda bem morto hoje!!!
<RodrigO23> suahsuahs
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<RodrigO23> ontem tava uma falaçao
<RodrigO23> aushauhsas
<RodrigO23> bom
<RodrigO23> a galera deve tah almoçando
<RodrigO23> iai barna, vc usa ubuntu tmb?
<barna> normalmente aki começa a bombar depois das 20h!
<RodrigO23> ehhhh mesmo
<RodrigO23> eu percebi isso
<barna> claro RodrigO23, tenho 3 ubuntus instalados aki!
<RodrigO23> vixi, eu acho o melhor
<RodrigO23> nao consigo usar outra distro
<barna> eu sou ubuntu/debian.......
<RodrigO23> eu ja tentei usar fedora
<barna> mas cada um com seu cada qual!!!!
<RodrigO23> centos
<barna> eu começei no conectiva, depois redhat, depois kurumin, depois debian e ubuntu e nunca mais usei outra distro!
<RodrigO23> ow o redhat é pago neh
<barna> na decada de 90 num era! agora num sei mais!
<RodrigO23> barna, sabe oque  eu queria fazer
<RodrigO23> eu tenho aqui
<RodrigO23> um thinclient
<RodrigO23> so que ele nao tem leitor de cd
<RodrigO23> eh do tamanho de uma carteira
<barna> sim....
<RodrigO23> queria instalar alguma distro para acessar remote desktop
<RodrigO23> ele tinha windows Ce
<RodrigO23> mas eu comprei sem o compact flash
<RodrigO23> vc sabe qual distro é boa para isso?
<barna> eu num conheço ele muito bem,
<barna> ele é um pc, ou vc pluga varios munitors, teclados mouses nele q usa o mesmo pc???
<barna> hummmm, dei uma lida, é meio a meio!
<RodrigO23> http://www.pccomputadores.com.br/comprar/thin_client_tecnoworld_winbox_pxe_a-v-t-m.html
<RodrigO23> é esse
<barna> kra num sei como q funciona isso! mas pelo q entendi ele é um comp bem simples q faz coisas simples e usa um comp maior pra processar os dados e guardar os arquivos!
<barna> num sei como rodar OS nele, mas imagino q o ideal é um OS bem levinho certo?
<barna> vc falow q num comprou ele sem Compact flash, mas ele tem entrada pra colocar 1 CF?
<RodrigO23> eh comprei usado
<RodrigO23> eu consegui rodar o thinstation
<RodrigO23> mas como vc disse
<RodrigO23> é bem simples mesmo
<RodrigO23> ele tem 256 de ram, processador via de 266
<RodrigO23> ele serve apenas para virtualizaçao
<barna> RodrigO23, num sei te dizer o q é melhor, pois não conheço ele!
<barna> RodrigO23, mas acho q vc pode tentar o mini-ubuntu (que vem sem nada) e colocar só o minimo nesseçario........
<RodrigO23> eh entao eu toh procurando a distro que ele usa invez do windows
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<RodrigO23> ai eu nao lembro direito, eh um tal de etch
<RodrigO23> etch linux
<RodrigO23> alguma coisa assim
<barna> arch
<barna> ???
<barna> RodrigO23,
<RodrigO23> entao, eu nao me lembro,
<RodrigO23> hehe
<RodrigO23> eu sei que eu perguntei para um rapaz que tinh aum desse
<RodrigO23> linux
<RodrigO23> ai eu fui baixar, pq ele instala pela internet
<RodrigO23> nao deu pq nao tinha repositorios
<barna> RodrigO23, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux
<barna> bom, vou ter q sair, mais tarde to ai de novo!
<RodrigO23> Opa vai la barna
<RodrigO23> T+
<RodrigO23> Fala diegao
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém pode me ajudar a configurar um roteador pra que ele redirecione algumas portas?
<rafaelsoaresbr> é um tp-link td-w8901g
<valeriaoliveira_> boa tarde!
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde
<RodrigO23> Fala galerinha
<pauloolhos> oi
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal!
 * ADFENO está ouvindo Pasqualino Ubaldini - Algarve. :D
<sLevin> Boa tarde pessoal
<sLevin> alguém pode me ajudar com
<ADFENO> Olá sLevin.
<sLevin> o comando wget do shell script
<sLevin> OPA ADFENO...
<sLevin> eh o seguinte véio...
<sLevin> qual a opção do  wget que você faz os Downloads sem baixar os arquivos já existentes ???
<sLevin> baixa apenas os arquivos diferentes...
<sLevin> ou algo assim...
<ADFENO> Hmm... *pessoas pensando*
<sLevin> melhor dizendo, eu acho que ele baixa tudo mas sobrescreve no arquivo jah existente... não sei bem, cara...
<sLevin> preciso disso pra fazer um web crawler
<Meyer> -nc
<ADFENO> Tente com: wget -no-clobber
<ADFENO> Correto Meyer, ou -nc.
<sLevin> justo o que eu tava pensando...
<sLevin> mas só mais uma pergunta..
<sLevin> no "man page" do wget tem falando que as vezes o arquivo eh mantido, às vezes eh "clobbered"... isso faz diferença ??
<sLevin> a opção para isso que eu estou querendo eh o -nc mesmo nhe ???????
<Meyer> ?
<Meyer> vc j? ta com -r, n?o ??
<Meyer> "When running Wget with ?-r? or ?-p?, but without ?-N?, ?-nd?, or ?-nc?, re-downloading a file will result in the new copy simply overwriting the old. Adding ?-nc? will prevent this behavior, instead causing the original version to be preserved and any newer copies on the server to be ignored."
<mateus> aeew galera
<mateus> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<ADFENO> Bem, pelo que sei "clob" é referido como "arruinar" ou "sobrescrever" em inglês.
<ADFENO> Ola Mateus.
<ADFENO> Olá *
<sLevin> Meyer, podes crer...
<mateus> olaa
<mateus> veja
<sLevin> precisarei sim usar o "-r"
<mateus> ja'viu isso - bateria perfeita dura 3hs no window$ e so dura 40 minutos no ubuntu 10.04 =\
<mateus> ?
<ADFENO> Nossa.
<mateus> o kernel é um v8?
<Meyer> sLevin, pra baixar todos os arquivos de um diret?rio ou todos os arquivos de uma p?gina, vc precisa usar -r ou -p
<Meyer> que ? o que me parece que vc est? querendo fazer
<sLevin> Justamente
<sLevin> mas eu não queria estar fazendo Downloads redundantes...
<ADFENO> Mateus, TALVEZ seja algum problema relacionado com a gestão de energia, eu não sou especialista em baterias, mas suponho que seja isso.
<Meyer> ent?o "-r -nc" ? a sua solucao
<mateus> eu já tentei de tudo
<sLevin> eu na verdade vou baixar a pagina e filtra posteriormente os arquivos PDF
<mateus> mexi nisso tb
<mateus> mas nada
<mateus> kkkkkk o bixo bebe bateria
<mateus> o me deixa triste é que no windows 3hs tranquilo
<Meyer> qual ? o computador/processador, mateus ?
<sLevin> mas assim, Meyer, eu queria na verdade baixar os arquivos com conteudos diferentes....
<Meyer> pode ser que o ubuntu nao esteja conseguindo fazer stepping no seu CPU
<sLevin> não queria por exemplo baixar os HTMLs que seriam iguais....
<sLevin> o tempo todo Meyer...
<ADFENO> Mateus, talvez seja algum programa específico que esteja consumindo muitos recursos.
<mateus> =\
<mateus> i 3
<ADFENO> Ou talvez, até mesmo a frente gráfica do seu Linux.
<mateus> cce info um pereba so pra acesso a net
<mateus> i3 com 2gb de memoria e 320 hd
<mateus> tirei tudo que é efeito, deixei mais economico possivel
<mateus> mas ta igual v8 800 metros com 1 litro
<ADFENO> Eu havia guardado uma relação das frentes gráficas mais famosas e seu consumo de recursos, logo eu lhe informo.
<Meyer> "It seems you have the power regression/overheating bug with the Linux Kernel (I also have the same problem). There is kernel testing in place right now to fix this issue so it's better to wait for the Kernel update which I'm praying will finally fix this issue once and for all. This bug mostly affects Intel Processors (core 2 duo, core one, sandy bridge or i series)"
<Meyer> mateus, ele esquenta mt?
<mateus> simmmmm
<mateus> muito mais que o normal
<mateus> no windows fica temperatura normal
<mateus> o notebook tem 3 meses por aew
<Meyer> ent?o olha ai a resposta? parece que tem um bug no kernel causando esse comportamento em alguns Sandy Bridge i3/5/7
<mateus> já me falaram isso varias vezes
<mateus> que n tem como corrigir
<mateus> =\
<Meyer> o texto fala em uma vers?o de teste do kernel
<Meyer> dexa eu ver se acho algo
<mateus> blzz valeu
<Meyer> a corre??o s? vai sair no kernel 3.3, mateus
<ADFENO> Ambientes de trabalho com relação ao uso da memória:
<ADFENO> LXDE: 0.5, Xfce 4.6, GNOME 2.29 e KDE 4.4 (este último é o maior consumidor de memória entre os citados).
<mateus> uhhhhh
<ADFENO> *LXDE 0.5*
<mateus> entendo
<mateus> entao vou esperar
<ADFENO> Deixe o computador portátil conectado em uma tomada.
<mateus> valeu pela força
<Meyer> foi mal nao poder fazer mais, mateus
<ADFENO> Aqui em casa meus pais fazem isso com o computador portátil deles (apesar de não usarem GNU/Linux), e não possuem problemas com a bateria.
<mateus> tranquilo meu velho
<mateus> valeu a força
<ADFENO> Disponha,
<ADFENO> *.
<Meyer> ADFENO, usa fluxbox entao? kkk
<ADFENO> Eu? Eu nunca usei, por cause de meus pais.
<Meyer> kkkkk
<Meyer> quer ser heavy metal vai pra ele..
<Meyer> ou pro WindowMaker que saiu nova versao.. rs
<ADFENO> Bem, como eu disse... Foi difícil para meus pais se acostumarem com o visual padrão do GNU/Linux, imagine se eu trocar o visual.
<Meyer> kkkkkkk
<Meyer> nada como os "blocos" do WindowMaker pra me lembrar a inf?ncia? rs
<ADFENO> Eu de fato tenho preferência por coisas funcionais, simples e estáveis, mas por questões familiares permaneço com o GNOME 3.
<ADFENO> * GNOME.
<cacaio-br> olá
<cacaio-br> alguém aí?
<barna> eu
<barna> o kra acha q a resposta tem q ser instantanea!
<diegovieiraeti> :X
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-27
<RodrigO23> Boa noite pessoal
<[kernel]> BOA!
<RodrigO23> iai kernel
<[kernel]> :)
<diegovieiraeti> boa noite ;)
<naldo_sp> olá
<RodrigO23> iai diegovieiraeti
<naldo_sp> boa noite
<RodrigO23> Boa naldo_sp
<naldo_sp> boa
<naldo_sp> Rodrig023 estou agora tentanto solucionar outro das varias duvidas ki tenho
<naldo_sp> naum esta saindo o som
<RodrigO23> auhsuahsauhsa
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu q vc tah usando?
<naldo_sp> o 10.11
<naldo_sp> ops
<RodrigO23> o naldo
<naldo_sp> 11.10
<RodrigO23> pode parecer ridiculo
<RodrigO23> mas vc ja viu se sua caixinha de som tah funcionando
<naldo_sp> tah
<naldo_sp> no windows pega
 * diegovieiraeti voltando a ler..
<RodrigO23> cara, eu ja fui a uma casa de um cliente que me disse que nao saia som
<RodrigO23> fui ver
<RodrigO23> era o cabo que tinha desconectado de traz do pc
<RodrigO23> =/
<naldo_sp> rsrs
<naldo_sp> naum custa nada checar neh
<naldo_sp> rs
<naldo_sp> entao o que posso usar aqui pra ver se esta pegando
<naldo_sp> coloquei um cd
<naldo_sp> agora num sei ki programa vai abrir
<RodrigO23> tem um alto falantinho na barra superior
<naldo_sp> Banshee
<diegovieiraeti> banshe
<naldo_sp> ok
<naldo_sp> vou desconectar a usb e conectar novamente pra ver se acha os drivers
<RodrigO23> sou novo no ubuntu tmb
<RodrigO23> mas nunca tive problemas com som, rede
<RodrigO23> qual placa mae vc usa?
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, tentou mais alguma coisa?
<RodrigO23> entao diegao,
<RodrigO23> amanha eu vo conversar com o meu cliente
<RodrigO23> shauhsaush
<RodrigO23> pois nao consegui
<RodrigO23> mas
<RodrigO23> eu vo liga na telefonica
<RodrigO23> e perguntar
<RodrigO23> se eles bloqueiam todas as portas
<diegovieiraeti> ae era só para testes a hospedagem?
<diegovieiraeti> "hospedagem"
<diegovieiraeti> vc desenvolve em que? php?
<[kernel]> isso
<RodrigO23> sim
<[kernel]> nao desista nao
<RodrigO23> PHP
<RodrigO23> entao
<[kernel]> faça de tudo
<[kernel]> :D
<RodrigO23> mas sabe pessoal
<RodrigO23> eu li no contrato
<RodrigO23> diz que o assinante
<RodrigO23> nao pode usar esses serviços
<RodrigO23> mas nao diz de portas bloqueadas
<diegovieiraeti> o da oi tbm diz isso :X
<diegovieiraeti> que não pode
<naldo_sp> RodrigO23 a energia caiu aqui
<RodrigO23> sauhsuahsau
<RodrigO23> abra o terminal
<RodrigO23> e digita ai
<RodrigO23> lspci
<naldo_sp> ok
<naldo_sp> acho ki num deu certo
<RodrigO23> putz eu nao toh no linux agora
<RodrigO23> mas deu erro?
<naldo_sp> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated
<RodrigO23> ow diegovieira, kernel
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, http://www.000webhost.com/
<RodrigO23> eu tava vendo uns videos no youtube
<diegovieiraeti> quebrar o galho
<RodrigO23> caras, os caras conseguemm na moleza
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, realmente é bem tranquilo, com o q te passei no primeiro dia ja era pra ter funfado
<diegovieiraeti> bridige + redirecionamento de portas
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, placa de som é usb?
<diegovieiraeti> bridge*
<naldo_sp> a caixinha ki comprei sim
<naldo_sp> é usb
<RodrigO23> nao tem nenhuma manual
<diegovieiraeti> o comando deve ser lsusb
<diegovieiraeti> ja q ela é usb :x
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<naldo_sp> hummm
<RodrigO23> ai e veja se aparece algo relacionado a placa de som q vc tem
<RodrigO23> ou algo do tipo ALSA
<naldo_sp> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:4712 Hewlett-Packard
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, o link do site ali é uma hospedagem gratuita sem propaganda
<naldo_sp> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1d57:0016
<naldo_sp> foi isso ai ki apareceu
<RodrigO23> tira a placa
<RodrigO23> e digita de novo
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, ql o modelo marca da 'placa'
<RodrigO23> ehh eu vi diegao, vou ligar amanha na telefonica
<RodrigO23> e perguntar
<naldo_sp> e uma pc chips 863m
<RodrigO23> nao custa e nao ofende neh
<naldo_sp> 5.1
<RodrigO23> vc tah usando num notebook naldo?
<naldo_sp> desktop
<RodrigO23> eh nova essa placa naldo?
<naldo_sp> mais ou menos
<naldo_sp> comprei tava parada
<naldo_sp> ai montei esse micro agora novamente
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, cat /proc/asound/cards
<diegovieiraeti> o q aparece?
<naldo_sp> eh pra digitar isso no terminal
<diegovieiraeti> sim
<diegovieiraeti> sou meio novato tbm ;x
<naldo_sp> perai
<naldo_sp> [SI7012         ]: ICH - SiS SI7012
<naldo_sp>                       SiS SI7012 with CMI9761A+ at irq 18
<diegovieiraeti> é não ajudou, essa ae é a onboard :X
<RodrigO23> e onboard nao funciona naldo?
<naldo_sp> naum
<naldo_sp> naum vai funcionar
<RodrigO23> vai sim, so que tem que fazer o driver ALSA subir
<naldo_sp> e como faço isso
<diegovieiraeti> meu mic aqui não funfava instalei dois pacotes e foi ;D
<diegovieiraeti> mas até achar a resposta custei
<naldo_sp> hummm
<naldo_sp> como faço pra isso subir
<RodrigO23> digita modprob
<diegovieiraeti> http://dicas-de-linux.blogspot.com.br/2012/02/placa-de-som-usb-71-microbon-no-linux.html
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, tua é estilo essa?
<naldo_sp> estilo rs
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, digitou o q o rodrigo disse?
<RodrigO23> ahh tem qeu ser sudo
<RodrigO23> ai vc digita
<naldo_sp> como digito
<RodrigO23> sudo modprobe
<RodrigO23> pera ai que eu vo para o linux
<RodrigO23> jah volto
<naldo_sp> ok
<diegovieiraeti> senão tenta a dica do site q te passei
<naldo_sp> tah
<naldo_sp> naum deu certo
<RodrigO23> cheguei galera
<RodrigO23> toh linix
<RodrigO23> linux
<RodrigO23> hsuahsa
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, modprobe precisa de parametros ;x
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, tenta a dica lá
<RodrigO23> eh eu percebi agora....
<naldo_sp> o que digito
<naldo_sp> tem que ser no terminal
<RodrigO23> vou ver aqui diegao
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, vi em um site  que talves seja necessario colocar a onboard na blacklist
<naldo_sp> vixe rsrs
<RodrigO23> eu usei Slackware uma epoca
<RodrigO23> e a on nao subia
<RodrigO23> mas eu pesquisei sobre o modulo
<naldo_sp> hummm
<diegovieiraeti> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=84840.0 esse
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, dmesg | grep sound
<linux> boa noite
<linux> humm
<diegovieiraeti> buenas
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<linux> gente ontem.
<naldo_sp> e como entrar na blacklist
<diegovieiraeti> antes...
<linux> diego
<diegovieiraeti> dmesg | grep sound
<linux> perdi o link do skype
<diegovieiraeti> linux, vc andou me add em uma rede social?
<linux> pode me mandar de novo?
<linux> não
<linux> porque? p
<linux> diegovieiraeti, interessante
<diegovieiraeti> nada ñ
<diegovieiraeti> hahaha
<linux> interessante msm p
<linux> ontem eu fui dormir
<linux> a net tAVA LENTA
<linux> ENTAO DEIXEI AQUI BAIXANDO MAS TIRARAM O MODEM DO USB ENTAO PERDI O SKYPE/LINK
<linux> ME DIZ DE NOVO POR FAVOR O LINK.
<diegovieiraeti> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, o que deu de resultado?
<ZZzzZzzz_> oi pessoal eu li isto muinto rapido e ja perdi metade da conversa, eu ja tive un proble similarcom a mesma carta e resovi com "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0"
<linux> mas diego quem te add por aí? que nome tinha?
<diegovieiraeti> leandro
<linux> interessante
<linux> qual era o sobre nome do sujeito?
<diegovieiraeti> sei la
<diegovieiraeti> asjasiasjia
<diegovieiraeti> hora q vi tava morrendo de sono
<diegovieiraeti> mas acho q cliquei em aceitar
<naldo_sp> vixe
<diegovieiraeti> ou não :X
<naldo_sp> existe algum programa de acesso remoto
<RodrigO23> varios
<RodrigO23> o mais legal e melhor é
<naldo_sp> pra windows eu sei alguns
<RodrigO23> o teamviewer
<naldo_sp> hummmm
<diegovieiraeti> teamview (L) lindoooo
<diegovieiraeti> hausaushau
<naldo_sp> o teamviewer tb pega no ubuntu, legal
<RodrigO23> o melhor
<RodrigO23> pega sim
<x00l5> ae galera como eu mando pra null um resultado invado digamos de um cat num arquivo q nao existe? pra se nao existir ele nao me retornar nada
<x00l5> invalido*
<RodrigO23> em C++
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, o dmesg não deu resultado nenhum?
<naldo_sp> como eu tenho ki digitar a linha desse dmesg
<linux> f
<diegovieiraeti> dmesg | grep sound
<linux> humm
<linux> meu navegador tá rebelde X
<naldo_sp> como faço essa barra
<linux> nao quer acessar a página do skype
<diegovieiraeti> x00l5, não entendi muito bem
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, ae tu me quebra
<diegovieiraeti> dmesg
<naldo_sp> rsrs
<diegovieiraeti> ae tu procura a linha com sound
<diegovieiraeti> ou
<diegovieiraeti> dmesg >> eunaotenhopipe
<diegovieiraeti> grep sound < eunaotenhopipe
<diegovieiraeti> hahaaha
<naldo_sp> achei a bendita aqui no teclado
<diegovieiraeti> dmesg | grep sound
<naldo_sp> dmesp | grep sound
<naldo_sp> pronto
<diegovieiraeti> x00l5, enviar para /dev/null alguma coisa?
<naldo_sp> num apareceu nada
<diegovieiraeti> dmesg | grep usb
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, chegou a tentar aquilo daquele site?
<naldo_sp> sim
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, sera q tem q reiniciar depois?
<naldo_sp> então cheguei ateh o arquivo blacklist
<diegovieiraeti> no blacklist seria relacionado a:
<diegovieiraeti> <naldo_sp> [SI7012         ]: ICH - SiS SI7012
<diegovieiraeti> <naldo_sp>                       SiS SI7012 with CMI9761A+ at irq 18
<naldo_sp> vixe meu querido
<naldo_sp> ta complicado
<naldo_sp> se tivesse como vc acessar aqui remotamente
<naldo_sp> eu agradeceria
<naldo_sp> mais o cruel é ki tb num esta instalando os pacotes pelo terminal
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, problema q eu não sei exatamente o que por
<diegovieiraeti> então não toque na blacklist ;)
<diegovieiraeti> eu falava do outro de trocar um paramtro
<diegovieiraeti> o site q te mandei q tem a foto de um dispositivo
<naldo_sp> hummm
<diegovieiraeti> linux, e ae como tá o download?
<linux> diego
<linux> nao consigo baixar o arquivo lá
<linux> skype]
<linux> nao tem outro link? ?
<diegovieiraeti> qndo eu clico no link aqui no chrome ja começa o download
<linux> eu sei
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, tentei procura o teu dispositivo no google não achei
<linux> mas aqui dá apliction error
<linux> aplication
<naldo_sp> tudo bem
<naldo_sp> fica tranquilo
<linux> bah
<Porcks> fala ai galera blz?
<diegovieiraeti> linux, aqui abriu normal no chromium e no firefox
<linux> hum
<diegovieiraeti> beleza porcks
<Porcks> blz mano
<linux> oi parcks
<linux> eita
<linux> porcks p
<diegovieiraeti> linux da de ir pele apt get mas tem q mexer na central de programas antes
<diegovieiraeti> pelo
<diegovieiraeti> linux http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/03/instalar-o-skype-no-ubuntu-11-10-64-bits/
<Porcks> linux q q ta pegando?
<diegovieiraeti> Porcks, sabe instalar dispositivos usb não reconhecidos automaticamente [placa som] ?
<Porcks> puts q zica em
<Porcks> qual a placa?
<linux> po cara
<linux> nao consigo fazer isso de jeito nem um
<linux> pior que preciso do skype
<diegovieiraeti> pc chips 863m
<Porcks> tipo pluga ela e executa no terminal lsusb para ver se ele reconhece a placa de som
<naldo_sp> essa ai eh minha placa o modelo
<diegovieiraeti> unica coisa diferente foi
<diegovieiraeti> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1d57:0016
<linux> auauau
<diegovieiraeti> :D
<diegovieiraeti> é a placa do naldo xD
<diegovieiraeti> linux vou ver outra forma aqui
<Porcks> linux: vc ja tentou a instalação de hardware de terceiros do ubuntu?
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp ...
<linux> nao consigui instalar direito aquilo
<[kernel]> coé
<RodrigO23> naldo
<RodrigO23> vc tah digitando os camandos como root
<RodrigO23> ??
<diegovieiraeti> linux
<diegovieiraeti> vai no arquivo ano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Porcks> vcs querem instalar skype ou a placa de som?
<diegovieiraeti> e tira o #
<diegovieiraeti> de: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<diegovieiraeti> Porcks, linux = skype
<diegovieiraeti> Porcks, naldo_sp placa de som
<RodrigO23> Porks, um precisa do skype e o outro do som
<Porcks> ahh soh
<diegovieiraeti> linux ...
<diegovieiraeti> linux, lembra que o teu vai estar outra ocisa em vez de precise
<Porcks> linux: qual sua versão do ubuntu?
<naldo_sp> eu a placa de son
<naldo_sp> som
<Porcks> naldo_sp: sua placa é pcchips 863?
<naldo_sp> Porcks o meu, placa de som é 11.10
<naldo_sp> isso
<Porcks> naldo_sp: e não reconheceu automatico?
<naldo_sp> naum
<naldo_sp> ja descpluguei o cabo usb e pluguei de novo
<naldo_sp> são aquelas caixinhas de som ki é alimentado a energia pela ubs
<Porcks> naldo_sp: é a placa de som on-board q não estafuncionando?
<naldo_sp> isso
<diegovieiraeti> Porcks, no dmesg | grep sound tá aparecendo a onboard
<diegovieiraeti> linux, tá ae?
<Porcks> naldo_sp: lspci e me mando o resultado em pvt
<RodrigO23> flw galera
<diegovieiraeti> flw
<linux> até gnt vou embora.
<Porcks> linux: conseguiu?
<diegovieiraeti> linux, ¬¬
<diegovieiraeti> ;x
<naldo_sp> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<naldo_sp> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:4712 Hewlett-Packard
<naldo_sp> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1d57:0016
<diegovieiraeti> isso ae foi o lsusb
<diegovieiraeti> o lspci só da a vga
<diegovieiraeti> Porcks,
<naldo_sp> viu ai
<Porcks> naldo_sp: vi
<Porcks> naldo_sp: mas num ajudo muito
<naldo_sp> hunnn
<naldo_sp> vc consegue acessar remotamente aqui
<LACabeza> eaew galera
<LACabeza> ou, alguém sabe (ou tem ideia) de como ou onde eu vou para que, ao plugar uma pendrive, o nautilus não abra automaticamente?
<Porcks> naldo_sp: executa modinfo soundcore como root no terminal
<LACabeza> to procurando aqui no google mas meus resultados são meio vagos
<naldo_sp> modinfo soundcore
<naldo_sp> é isso
<naldo_sp> filename:       /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
<naldo_sp> license:        GPL
<naldo_sp> author:         Alan Cox
<naldo_sp> description:    Core sound module
<naldo_sp> srcversion:     8C2CC496EFFF806BFEE1D0C
<naldo_sp> depends:
<naldo_sp> vermagic:       3.0.0-12-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686
<Porcks> agora modprobe snd-cmipci
<naldo_sp> WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Operation not permitted
<naldo_sp> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Operation not permitted
<naldo_sp> WARNING: Error inserting snd_opl3_lib (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko): Operation not permitted
<naldo_sp> WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Operation not permitted
<naldo_sp> WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Operation not permitted
<naldo_sp> WARNING: Error inserting gameport (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko): Operation not permitted
<naldo_sp> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cmipci (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cmipci.ko): Operation not permitted
<Porcks> naldo_sp: vc fez como root?
<naldo_sp> tipo digita a senha
<naldo_sp> pra entrar como root
<Porcks> sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<naldo_sp> só pulou uma linha
<Porcks> blz agora vai no som perdo do relogio e depois em configurações de som
<naldo_sp> pronto
<naldo_sp> abriu uma tela
<Porcks> procura a aba hardware
<naldo_sp> rsrsrs
<naldo_sp> tipo fui aqui no volume de saida e tava do lado esquerdo o nivel do som
<naldo_sp> ai fui aumentando e ja deu sinal de vida
<naldo_sp> rs
<naldo_sp> tipo de uma bolhas explodindo
<naldo_sp> rs
<Porcks> deve ser algum site
<Porcks> abre uma musica ai e ve se toca
<naldo_sp> te aqui padrao as bolhas
<naldo_sp> latido o cachorro
<naldo_sp> da hora
<naldo_sp> ta
<Porcks> blz depois reinicia e aumenta o volume pra ver se tem som ou não se não tiver executa de novo os comandos
<naldo_sp> ja esta pegando meu querido
<naldo_sp> fui no site do kboing
<naldo_sp> cara show de bola
<naldo_sp> existe algum programa que faz som de teclado piano violao aqui no linux
<Porcks> naldo_sp: acho q vc nem precisava executar esses comandos era so o volume mas anota ai os comando caso seja necessario pois ao reiniciar o micro vc esses comandos são desfeitos so duram ate vc desligar
<naldo_sp> tah
<Porcks> caras o coringão não entra mais aqui?
<naldo_sp> gente obrigado pela ajuda
<naldo_sp> vou durmir agora
<naldo_sp> boa noite a todos
<naldo_sp> abraços
<naldo_sp> valeu
<gmantovani> bom dia, estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 e queria atualizar para a versao 11.10.....ele faz isto automatico ? funciona correto esta opção ou eh melhor intalar novamente ?
<tkruise> ect
<MylenaReis> Bom dia!
<MylenaReis> Alguem sabe onde posso baixar o unity 5.6 ?
<Daekdroom> MylenaReis, o Unity 5.8 está disponível na versão Beta do Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Daekdroom> A única forma de instalar o Unity 5.6 ou 5.8 no 11.10 (ou anterior) é compilando tudo você mesmo.
<MylenaReis> =/
<MylenaReis> e vc sabe por onde devo começar? Daekdroom?Nunca fiz isso, mas preciso fazer
<Daekdroom> Não sei não.
<MylenaReis> =/ poxa, mas obrigada ^  ^
<diegovieiraeti> MylenaReis,
<diegovieiraeti> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-unity-5-0-ubuntu-11-10-via-ppa.html#.T3G-QTClgUQ
<diegovieiraeti> aqui mostra como instalar o 5.0 no 11.10
<diegovieiraeti> se atualizaram o unity no repositorio, acho que deve funcionar.
<MylenaReis> =) obrigada diegovieiraeti
<diegovieiraeti> Daekdroom,
<diegovieiraeti> seria aqui que eu verificaria o que estar no repositorio?
<diegovieiraeti> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<diegovieiraeti> ppa:unity-team/staging
<Daekdroom> diegovieiraeti, esse PPA só tem o Unity para o Precise. Não para o Oneiric
<diegovieiraeti> MylenaReis,
<diegovieiraeti> Daekdroom, no ubuntu-br-sc falava sobre ele para instalar no 11.10
<Daekdroom> Mas se você olhar na página, não existe o pacote do Unity para o 11.10
<Daekdroom> Só para o 12.04
<diegovieiraeti> então vai atualizar para 12.04  depois instalar o unity
<Daekdroom> O 12.04 já está com o Unity 5.8
<Daekdroom> Só que ele não é estável.
<diegovieiraeti> resumindo
<diegovieiraeti> para que serve esse ppa ?
<diegovieiraeti> jajajaj
<diegovieiraeti> estou com o 12.04 aqui ;)
<MylenaReis> rsrsr
<MylenaReis> pois eh,
<MylenaReis> eu queria colocar o unity 5.6 no Mint
<MylenaReis> 12
<MylenaReis> n sei se é possivel
<MylenaReis> mas queria tentar de alguma forma]=
<barna> alguem manja de python pode me ajudar?
<barna> to precisando rodar um servidor eyefi (wireless) em python, segui o readme do mesmo http://paste.ubuntu.com/902160/
<barna> dando o resultado http://paste.ubuntu.com/902161/
<barna> e o erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/902163/
<barna> aguem sabe o q fazer?
<Daekdroom> diegovieiraeti, o unity do staging é pouca coisa mais atual (e instável) do que o Unity dos repositórios.
<diegovieiraeti> pode crer
<barna> exceptions.ImportError: No module named inischema.glue
<barna> alguem sabe como resolver? o pacote esta instalado
<barna> python-configglue
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<gar0t0> ae
<gar0t0> onde coloca rota estatica no ubuntu server ? (11.10)
<gar0t0> nao tem arquivo algum dentro do network
<gar0t0> achei :)
<gar0t0> tks
<fcoambrozio> tarde pessoal!
<oznek> 'tarde!
<Federaty> Olá galera, recentemente instalei o ubuntu desktop 10.10 e o mesmo não funciona o mouse depois de uma atualização mal sucedida, existe algum jeito recupera-lo sem eu ter que formata-lo novamente ?
<Federaty> pq eu tinha acabado de deixar ele redondinho, todo configurado, e queria evitar a formação
<Federaty> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Federaty> desculpe o erro, é a vesão 11.10
<Federaty> ninguem ?
<fcoambrozio> Federaty: tentou "completar" a instalação mal-sucedida?
<Federaty> tentei, mais, consigo até entrar, mais sem mouse por teclado não consigo
<Federaty> to tentando atualizar por linha de comando
<fcoambrozio> era o que iria sugerir - atualizar por linha de comando
<Federaty> primeiramente obrigado pela atenção, to tentando por linha aki, em breve posto os resultados
<Federaty> Obrigado fcoambrozio, consegui com o comando "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  , tudo voltou ao normal, vlw galera...
<Federaty> fuiz...
<pauloolhos> oi
<RodrigO23> iai galeraaa
<RodrigO23> como q tah
<RodrigO23> toh assistindo uma video aula para certificaçao linux
<RodrigO23> 101 e 102
<RodrigO23> muito bomm
<ServicesLuto> Boa tarde.
<ServicesLuto> Alguém poderia me dizer como rever uma conta de usuário?
<ServicesLuto> Já tentei: sudo userdel -r nome-de-usuário
<ServicesLuto> mas diz que a conta está logada, já tentei finalizar usando: terminal: top: process: kill
<ServicesLuto> mas não funcionou.
<lzm> part
<lzm> oops
<aluno06> e ai
<aluno13> oie :p
<aluno53> oiie
<leandrosilva> e ai o_0
<alunocorreia> :D
<aluno13> blz?
<aluno53> bem
<aluno13> :)
<RodrigO23> como vao galera
<barna> zzzzzzzZZZZZzzzz
<RodrigO23> ow barna
<RodrigO23> bleza?
<barna> blz e vc?
<RodrigO23> opa tudo em cima
<RodrigO23> ow lembra que eu te falei do Debian
<RodrigO23> era etch mesmo
<barna> alguma coisa......
<RodrigO23> era etch
<barna> ahhhhh, nossa um debian do tempo que guarana vinha com rolha na garrafa!!!!
<dydx_> Galera, alguem pode me ajudar?
<dydx_> Já configurei a conexão aqui no computador certo, porém o browser não entra em nenhum site
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> moh antigo neh
<RodrigO23> veja se ele nao esta Offline dydx_
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu é o seu
<RodrigO23> ?
<patrick_> BOA NOITE!!
<RodrigO23> fala patrick_
<RodrigO23> como que vai
<noghdroide> Fala meu
<dydx_> Alguem sabe o que pode ser? O Browser não está acessando nenhum site.
<barna> RodrigO23, deve ser tipo o debian 4! to no 6 estavel e 7 test
<patrick_> dydx_, tu deve ter colocado pra ele ta acessando algum proxy
<barna> dydx_, clica no botão da rede e informações da rede! acho q é isso!
<barna> dydx_, qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> eh barna, eu lembro que eu baixei esse Debian
<RodrigO23> do tipo netinstall
<RodrigO23> nao tinha mais repositorios
<barna> RodrigO23, to usando o ubuntu 10.04 32bits, ubuntustudio 10.04 64bits e ubuntustudio 12.04 64bits!
<RodrigO23> ubuntu studio?
<patrick_> studio?
<barna> sim, uma versão modificada p/ edição audio/video/imagem.....
<barna> foi com ele q fizeram o filme avatar!
<RodrigO23> ahh legal emmm
<patrick_> q por sinal um dos filmes mais bem feitos ate hoje
<RodrigO23> o ubuntu amadureceu e muito
<barna> basicamente é ubuntu com fxce, kernel lowlatency e ja vem com os pacotes de edição pre-configurados, tipo o jack etc....
<RodrigO23> lembro-me de quando eu tive meu primeiro contato com ele
<RodrigO23> era a versao 8.04
<RodrigO23> vixi um lixo
<patrick_> rodrigo
<patrick_> vc antes de usar linux
<patrick_> usava ruindows?
<barna> eu começei por ele tb, mas só miguei apartir do 9.04
<RodrigO23> usava nao eu uso ainda
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> e uso Mac OS tmb
<patrick_> '-'
<RodrigO23> so que eu fiz um Hackintosh
<patrick_> conhece o pear OS?
<RodrigO23> rodo no meu Core 2 duo e uma MSI-945
<RodrigO23> pear os?
<RodrigO23> nao
<patrick_> pera
<RodrigO23> eu nunca usei um sistema de 64bits
<RodrigO23> usei mesmo na lucid-lynx
<RodrigO23> vixi, muito bommm
<RodrigO23> kkk a cara do Snow-Leopard
<patrick_> --'
<patrick_> eu testei ele mto doido
<patrick_> ashuashas
<RodrigO23> ow eu baixei umas video aulas
<RodrigO23> para o certificado lp101 102
<patrick_> ahm
<patrick_> só ler o guia foca todo
<patrick_> ahsuash
<patrick_> 100 e pocas pgs
<patrick_> 1000..
<RodrigO23> http://www.baixebr.org/cursos-e-apostilas/curso-preparatorio-certificacao-linux-lpi101-e-lpi-102/
<RodrigO23> ai pra quem quiser baixar
<RodrigO23> eh bom pra quem tah iniciando agora
<diegovieiraeti> nossa
<diegovieiraeti> 172 mb :p
<RodrigO23> Recomendo
<RodrigO23> Recomendadissimo
<diegovieiraeti> colocar o jdownloader para trabalhar :p
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> dar uma folga pro transmission
<patrick_> '-'
<patrick_> 170mb
<patrick_> o.o
<diegovieiraeti> video aula :D
<RodrigO23> as videos sao em flash
<diegovieiraeti> até agora so vi uns materiais devo começar a estudar mais pra frente
<diegovieiraeti> agora to estudando para um concurso ;x
<diegovieiraeti> valeu RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> opa disponha galera
<diegovieiraeti> pear os é bonitão mesmo fui ver umas sreens ;x
<RodrigO23> eh neh,
<patrick_> sao video aulas?
<RodrigO23> igual ao MAc os X
<RodrigO23> sim sao patrick_
<RodrigO23> em flash
<RodrigO23> ahh o galera
<RodrigO23> quando descompactarem
<patrick_> ?
<RodrigO23> vcs tem que abrir o arquivo html no firefox
<patrick_> se n abrir da B.O?
<patrick_> --'
<RodrigO23> nao tentei
<RodrigO23> mas se vcs tiverem um tocador de flash
<RodrigO23> sem pb
<diegovieiraeti> :P
<diegovieiraeti> e se por dentro do /var/www :D
<RodrigO23> Opa
<RodrigO23> foi que eu fiz
<RodrigO23> e olha o video eh de alta qualidade viu
<diegovieiraeti> ;D
<diegovieiraeti> to aqui assistindo um curso em sql :X
<diegovieiraeti> assistindo = escutando :X
<patrick_> '-'
<RodrigO23> vixi, video-aula é oque eu mais tenho aqui
<patrick_> só colocar um flash e pronto
<patrick_> ¬¬
<RodrigO23> tenho de sql, de php, criar sites inteiros
<RodrigO23> análise de sistemas
<patrick_> tudo de programação ne?
<diegovieiraeti> ;)
<RodrigO23> sim, adoro programaaçao
<RodrigO23> eu tenho um livro
<RodrigO23> de 1973
<RodrigO23> ensina Cobol
<RodrigO23> ainda nos cartoes furados
<diegovieiraeti> escolhi o rapdshare, 30kbps :S
<patrick_> --'
<patrick_> eu tenho tudo sobre redes
<patrick_> servidores
<patrick_> (:
<RodrigO23> show de bola
<patrick_> foco diferentes mas com a mesmo fim
<patrick_> ^^
<diegovieiraeti> patrick_, tens o ccna e cia?
<RodrigO23> trabalhos paralelos
<patrick_> diegovieiraeti, ccna, cia??
<patrick_> o que sao??
<diegovieiraeti> cia de cia mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> hsajshajsajs
<diegovieiraeti> cisco
<diegovieiraeti> certificações da cisco, material estudo
<patrick_> esse eu n tenho
<diegovieiraeti> hmn
<patrick_> calmaaa
<patrick_> ainda to no começo ne
<diegovieiraeti> tem pra baixar no 4shared
<patrick_> '-'
<patrick_> 2° sem..de redes de computadores
<diegovieiraeti> espero que não tiram do ar
<diegovieiraeti> tirem*
<diegovieiraeti> to enrrolando para pegar
<patrick_> kk
<RodrigO23> eu vi um roteador da Cisco que custa a bagatela de R$ 36k
<patrick_> o.o
<diegovieiraeti> tem um material sobre o basico e como configurar os equipamentos
<patrick_> rodrigo compra ae pra nois fazer uma lan aki
<patrick_> (:
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> opa
<patrick_> tamo dentro??
<patrick_> ashuashas
<RodrigO23> ela parece um arcondicionado
<RodrigO23> manja
<RodrigO23> aqueles antigos que ficavam nas paredes dos escritorios
<patrick_> o meu roteador paguei 80k
<patrick_> no meu mundo é 80k o.o
<patrick_> no real é 80 rs
<patrick_> ashuash
<patrick_> $
<patrick_> '-'
<RodrigO23> qual que é
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, lembrei de vc http://portforward.com/default.htm
<RodrigO23> opaaaa
<RodrigO23> obrigado diegao
<diegovieiraeti> ahsuahsau
<diegovieiraeti> nao tem utilidade eu acho
<diegovieiraeti> jaajajja
<diegovieiraeti> patrick_, http://www.4shared.com/dir/5866035/531a8a79/Material_de_Estudo.html
<patrick_> diego o que ser isto?? /o
<patrick_> vish
<diegovieiraeti> material dos preparatorios da cisco
<patrick_> risada louca
<patrick_> da cisco?
<patrick_> o:
<diegovieiraeti> sim
<patrick_> kkkk
<patrick_> doi com neg..
<patrick_> ashuashusa
<patrick_> dois
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, acho q isso é melhor http://www.eduardokraus.com/curso-gratis-jQuery
<RodrigO23> jquery eu tenho um livro
<RodrigO23> em pdf
<diegovieiraeti> patrick_, http://www.cisco.com/web/BR/educacao/training.html
<RodrigO23> do maujor
<RodrigO23> e comprei um de Ajax
<RodrigO23> paguei 100 conto
<diegovieiraeti> patrick_,  tipo, qndo vc paga um curso preparatorio para certificação vc pode acabar usando o ambiente que tem pra baixar la no 4shared
<patrick_> mas nem vo pagar
<patrick_> to me matando de estudar aki
<patrick_> ^^
<diegovieiraeti> como vc pode ver no segundo link há varias certificações
<diegovieiraeti> no primeiro [4shared] há os ambientes de estudo
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-28
<RodrigO23> eu queria fazer para o web2py
<RodrigO23> mas custa 500 manogs
<RodrigO23> mangos
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, ajax é maneiro de se usar, eu não sou da programação não ;x
<RodrigO23> orra
<RodrigO23> ajax eh lindoooo
<RodrigO23> mas assim
<RodrigO23> como o jquery
<RodrigO23> vc tem que saber onde usar
<RodrigO23> pq se nao
<RodrigO23> seu site tem 3 linhas de PHP e HTML
<RodrigO23> e 500 de ajax
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> ;X
<RodrigO23> pq o Ajax
<RodrigO23> tem que testar os navegadores antes de criar um objeto xmlhttp
<diegovieiraeti> hmn
<RodrigO23> e como nao tem um padrao
<diegovieiraeti> nao manjo ai
<RodrigO23> o IE usa um
<diegovieiraeti> só sei o basico de php e html
<diegovieiraeti> em web
<RodrigO23> o FF usa outro
<RodrigO23> ahh eu tmb
<RodrigO23> nao mannnnjjjoooo
<RodrigO23> manjjjoooo
<RodrigO23> mas eu me viro, com oque aprendi
<RodrigO23> aushaushausha
<diegovieiraeti> não gosto de programar
<diegovieiraeti> ;x
<RodrigO23> nao?
<RodrigO23> eh
<RodrigO23> tem hora que eu ate penso
<patrick_> ja volto
<RodrigO23> opa
<diegovieiraeti> ja brinquei com delphi, pascal, c, phython [pouco], php...
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<RodrigO23> ja arrisquei quase todas as linguagens
<diegovieiraeti> hj no maximo shellscript :X apanhando....
<RodrigO23> ate COBOL eu tava usando um tempo atraz
<RodrigO23> hj acordei querendo aprender PERL
<RodrigO23> haushausha
<patrick_> voltei
<RodrigO23> hum
<patrick_> --'
<RodrigO23> nao
<patrick_> vishh
<RodrigO23> e pq brigaria?
<patrick_> conversa de programadores
<patrick_> --'
<RodrigO23> python eu amei de coraçao
<RodrigO23> usava ele no web2py
<diegovieiraeti> :)
<RodrigO23> acredito que tudo qe érelacionado ao linux, tem programaçao
<patrick_> concordo
<RodrigO23> nao sendo racista, homofobico
<RodrigO23> ignorante, hipocrita
<RodrigO23> vale tudo
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23,  #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<diegovieiraeti> jajaja
<patrick_> ^^
<RodrigO23> oeee
<RodrigO23> volti
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> voltei
<patrick_> --'
<diegovieiraeti> patrick_, ;X
<RodrigO23> alguem já usou ai o thinstation
<RodrigO23> ?
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> terminal "burro"?
<patrick_> '-'
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> achei muito loko
<RodrigO23> vc manja de terminal burro patrick_?
<patrick_> --'
<patrick_> +-
<patrick_> ele n faz nada dependendo de qual tu compra
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<patrick_> o q manda é o servidor
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<patrick_> teu server tem q ser bom
<patrick_> ein
<RodrigO23> sabe eu tava falando com barna
<patrick_> tem como configurar ele pelo virtualbox?
<RodrigO23> que eu comprei um thinclient
<RodrigO23> mas nao tinha o flashdom
<RodrigO23> eu comprei um e coloquei
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> eh um Core 2 Duo E7500
<RodrigO23> eu acho ele perfeito
<RodrigO23> 2Gb de ram
<RodrigO23> mas entao
<RodrigO23> eu nao sei qual linux que pode rodar nele
<RodrigO23> eu preciso de uma distro que tenha o rdp
<RodrigO23> para visualizar a area de trabalho remota sabe?
<RodrigO23> comprei esse aqui ó
<patrick_> vai ubuntu msm
<patrick_> ^^
<RodrigO23> http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLB_v_O_f_211968740_6053.jpg
<patrick_> ou debian
<RodrigO23> entao
<RodrigO23> eu ia instalar o Debian etch
<RodrigO23> mas nao tem mais repositorios
<RodrigO23> eu tenho que instalar por pendrive
<RodrigO23> e ainda na versao netinstall
<patrick_> hm
<patrick_> netinstall é complicado
<RodrigO23> u nem me fale
<barna> opa voltei!
<barna> RodrigO23, instala o mini-ubuntu 10.04
<barna> ele tem 40mb acho!
<barna> vc pode instalar uma interface tipo lxde ou xfce (q são super leves) e configurar um vinagre pra acesso remoto!
<RodrigO23> mini ubuntu
<RodrigO23> eu tava vendo aqui o Blane linux
<patrick_> lubuntu tem +- 50 mb
<patrick_> o ambiente
<patrick_> com..
<RodrigO23> mas acho que deve ser um gerenciador de janelas
<patrick_> openbox
<patrick_> ?
<barna> então, gerenciador de janelas fxce ou lxde
<barna> openbox é bom e leve tb!
<barna> eu usei muito o blackbox no conectiva 3!
<barna> adorava ele!
<barna> o openbox é dicipulo do blackbox
<patrick_> blockbox ainda tem?
<RodrigO23> o ruim é q ele tem um processador de 266mhz, 128 de ram
<patrick_> vishh
<patrick_> da pra rodar lxde nele tranquilo
<RodrigO23> preciso de pelo menos o RDP
<RodrigO23> sera que o ALSA roda tm
<patrick_> roda s
<RodrigO23> lxde
<RodrigO23> como que eu faço para baixa
<RodrigO23> ?
<barna> sudo apt-get install lxde
<patrick_> ein
<patrick_> no ubuntu precisa mudar as runlevel barna?
<barna> q é runlevel?
<RodrigO23> pse, mas eu preciso de uma distro antes neh?
<barna> sim
<barna> tipo o mini-ubuntu
<RodrigO23> ahh tahh
<patrick_> a runlevel uai
<barna> q só vem com a base do sistema
<patrick_> de inicialização do ambiente
<patrick_> tu n sab?
<barna> nops....
<patrick_> d boa
<patrick_> é q no arch eu mudo
<patrick_> altero
<patrick_> do um startxlxde
<patrick_> ashusah
<patrick_> adoro comandos
<barna> hehehehehehe
 * barna vai jantar! ja ja volta!
<patrick_> ok
<RodrigO23> huashaush
<RodrigO23> tava usando o tty1 agora
<patrick_> ótimo ne
<patrick_> comando = eu
<patrick_> eu me amo
<patrick_> ashuashas
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> ausashaush
<RodrigO23> Oo
<RodrigO23> muito loko
<RodrigO23> da pra editar arquivos por la?
<RodrigO23> pq quando eu digito gedit
<RodrigO23> diz que nao foi selecionado nenhum display
<diegovieiraeti> usa o nano
<patrick_> da pra editar s
<patrick_> usa nano ou vi
<patrick_> nano é mais facil de usar
<patrick_> gedit n edita q eu saiba
<diegovieiraeti> patrick_, mesma coisa que o nano só q só em modo grafico =x
<RodrigO23> tah pera ai
<patrick_> gedit
<RodrigO23> vo testas
<RodrigO23> ja volto
<patrick_> gedit q eu saiba cria
<patrick_> e nao modifica
<patrick_> ou modifica tbm??
<diegovieiraeti> claro q sim
<diegovieiraeti> tendo permissão
<diegovieiraeti> router tá de sacanagem QOS bugado
<diegovieiraeti> volto depois
<RodrigO23> ahh sim
<RodrigO23> o gedit tendo chmod 777 faz tudo
<patrick_> ata
<patrick_> falando em permissao
<RodrigO23> humm
<patrick_> nao to conseguindo no meu pendrive
<patrick_> ¬¬
<patrick_> dei chown
<patrick_> chmod
<patrick_> e nada
<patrick_> --'
<RodrigO23> mas da algum erro no bash?
<patrick_> n n
<patrick_> nele
<patrick_> ta podendo somente ler
<patrick_> tentei fazer isto como #
<patrick_> mas msm assim n foi
<RodrigO23> ja testtou o pendrive em outro pc?
<RodrigO23> ate com windows?
<patrick_> ja
<patrick_> no ruindows vai d boa
<patrick_> no linux só da pra ler
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<RodrigO23> eu tava vendo uma coisa assim nas aulas que eu passei para voces baixarem
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<patrick_> to assistindo
<patrick_> o.o
<RodrigO23> é na parte onde ele fala sobre o ls
<RodrigO23> eu digitei um comando aqui e apareceu todas as permissoes das pastas
<barna> ja volto.
<RodrigO23> dir
<RodrigO23> pode usar para acessar o pendrive?
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> qq tem dir?
<RodrigO23> alias o cd
<RodrigO23> pq vc pode dar um ls -l nas pastas do pendrive
<RodrigO23> e ai vai mostrar as permissoes
<DavyS> basta acessar o lugar onde está montado
<DavyS> normalmente /media/...
<patrick_> mas o pendrive em si ta para somente ler
<patrick_> /home/patrick/pendrive
<patrick_> --
<patrick_> '
<patrick_> ja dei chmod 777
<patrick_> chmod -vrf
<patrick_> chmod -v
<patrick_> todas as variaveis
<RodrigO23> mas nao mostra drwxr
<RodrigO23> o meu tah
<RodrigO23> drwxr -xr -x
<barna> ja tentou o chown pra mudar o dono???
<tuxmint-mg> <patrick_>   sistema >>> administração >>> utilitário de unidades,desmonte e volte a montar sua caneta hd,que deve resolver isso
<RodrigO23> galera T+
<RodrigO23> se der eu volto depois
<RodrigO23> fiquem com Deus
<patrick_> tuxmint-mg, n uso gnome
<patrick_> ):
<tuxmint-mg> ahhhhh,instala o utilitário de unidades então
<patrick_> mas ja tenho
<patrick_> só montar e desmontar
<patrick_> isso?
<tuxmint-mg> desmontar e montar
<patrick_> blz
<naldo_sp> olá
<naldo_sp> boa noite
<patrick_> boa noite
<naldo_sp> sempre que tento instalar algum pacote pelo terminal aparece uma tela cinza com uma borda lilas escrito isso
<naldo_sp>  Configurando ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐
<naldo_sp>  │                                                                           │
<naldo_sp>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<naldo_sp>  │
<naldo_sp>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<naldo_sp>  │
<naldo_sp>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<naldo_sp>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a
<naldo_sp>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software
<naldo_sp>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include
<patrick_> --'
<naldo_sp>  │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic
<naldo_sp>  │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your
<naldo_sp>  │ rights to make and use copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT, you agree to be
<naldo_sp>  │ bound by the terms of this EULA. If you do not agree to the terms of
<patrick_> pastebin plz
<naldo_sp>  │ this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<naldo_sp>  │
<naldo_sp>  │
<naldo_sp>  │                                  <Ok>
<diegovieiraeti> :S
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp,
<naldo_sp> olá
<naldo_sp> boa noite
<diegovieiraeti> !paste
<patrick_> da um ms-fonts
<patrick_> ao inves desse q vc deu
<patrick_> quer instalar fontes certo?
<diegovieiraeti> não cola assim no canal :X
<naldo_sp> comando naum encontrado
<diegovieiraeti> jaksjaksajk
<patrick_> ttf-ms-fonts
<diegovieiraeti> naldo_sp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ quando precisar mandar varias linhas, vc cola aqui e manda o link
<patrick_> de acordo com o apt ou algum outro q use
<patrick_> ^^
<patrick_> ja volto
 * diegovieiraeti estudando..
<patrick_> naldo_sp deu certo?
<naldo_sp> naum
<naldo_sp> patrick vou durmir ai amanha entro novamente ok
<naldo_sp> abraços galera e boa noite
<naldo_sp> ateh mais
<diegovieiraeti> é normal usar swap mesmo que esteja usando só 45% da memoria?
<Porcks> fala ai galera q q ta pegando rsrs?
<patrick_> boa noit Porcks
<patrick_> (:
<patrick_> diegovieiraet, é sim
<patrick_> diegovieiraet, é sim9;
<patrick_> '-'
<diegovieiraeti> :S
<diegovieiraeti> 40mb de swap em uso :X
<patrick_> mas depende doq tu ta usando atualmente no sistema
<diegovieiraeti> hmn
<Porcks> diegovieiraeti: vc ta com quais programas abertos?
<diegovieiraeti> transmission, skype, chromium,monitor sistema, terminal, xchat
<Porcks> diegovieiraeti: quanto de memoria?
<diegovieiraeti> 2GB
<diegovieiraeti> tava usando 45%
<diegovieiraeti> fechei o chrome
<diegovieiraeti> 31% e menos 5mb swap
<xGrind> skype é comedor de recursos da maquina
<xGrind> as vezes abria ele no xubuntu e travava tudo
<diegovieiraeti> coitado do atom nao vai para menos de 90%
<xGrind> eu uso atom ;x
<xGrind> mas no mageia é normal, ate agora nao travou nenhuma vez. acontecia só no xubuntu mesmo ><
<diegovieiraeti> mageia?
<Porcks> eu uso aton com o ubuntu 11.10 rodo ate virtualbox nele roda de boa
<diegovieiraeti> aham
<xGrind> tb rodo virtualbox. mas o problema é o skyp
<diegovieiraeti> ja fiz isso tbm
<diegovieiraeti> mas nem qro fechar a cam :$
<Porcks> skype numca rodei
<diegovieiraeti> to no 12.04
<Porcks> rodo uma instancia do mysql 5.5 pra programação
<diegovieiraeti> hmn to com o mysql e apache ali parados ;x
<Porcks> diegovieiraeti: pode ser isso
<diegovieiraeti> vc falou
<diegovieiraeti> ae lembrei
<diegovieiraeti> vou parar aqui
<Porcks> tipo se vc não esta usando eles
<Porcks> o sistema manda pra swap pra liberar recurso pros que estão em atividade
<diegovieiraeti> 1% menos memoria
<diegovieiraeti> swap na mesma
<diegovieiraeti> fechei o skype liberou 4% da memoria que estava em uso e nada da swap
<patrick_> qto tempo de pc ligado??
<diegovieiraeti> bem mais
<diegovieiraeti> fechei o transmission liberou cpu e pouca memoria
<diegovieiraeti> D:
<diegovieiraeti> 6h
<diegovieiraeti> monitor de sistema do gnome sozinho come qse 20% de cpu
<patrick_> '-'
<patrick_> ta feio a situação ai em
<patrick_> ta qto de cpu no momento?
<diegovieiraeti> 3%
<diegovieiraeti> vi pelo top :D
<Celsinho> diegovieiraeti
<Celsinho> qual versao voce esta usando ?
<diegovieiraeti> 12.04
<Celsinho> oque voce esta achando?
<Celsinho> :D
<diegovieiraeti> no geral to gostando
<diegovieiraeti> mas da uns bug do nada
<Celsinho> mudo muita coisa?
<Celsinho> :D
<diegovieiraeti> pouca coisa, o que mudou eu nao uso :p
<diegovieiraeti> tipo o HUD
<diegovieiraeti> eu gostava mais do banshee com player ;)
<patrick_> agora ta qual?
<diegovieiraeti> rhythmbox
<diegovieiraeti> usei pouco na verdade, mas desaprovei por ser ruim de editar as tag das mp
<diegovieiraeti> mp3
<Celsinho> webcam
<diegovieiraeti> perfeita
<Celsinho> no msn nao funcionava
<Celsinho> :/
<diegovieiraeti> netbook
<Celsinho> nem em bate papo!
<diegovieiraeti> acer aspire one d250
<diegovieiraeti> no skype perfeita
<Celsinho> e no amsn ?
<diegovieiraeti> no emphaty nao apareceu opção para video
<diegovieiraeti> eu uso o emphaty :X
<diegovieiraeti> na verdade uso webcam so no skype
<Celsinho> humm
<diegovieiraeti> gostei da possibilidade de mudar o tamanho da barra ali do unity ;D
<diegovieiraeti> 10" faz diferença
<diegovieiraeti> cliente de e-mail é o thunderbird, acho q vou configurar o meu outro dia ;D
<diegovieiraeti> Porcks, swap ficou na mesma só sobrou o xchat e o terminal ;x
<Celsinho> bacana!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> quando lanca a versao mesmo ?
<Porcks> diegovieiraeti: espera mais um poco
<diegovieiraeti> Celsinho, só coloquei o beta pq tenho um desktop e um netbook
<diegovieiraeti> final do mes que vem
<diegovieiraeti> 26 ou 27
<diegovieiraeti> sei la
<diegovieiraeti> haushaus
<diegovieiraeti> só sair formato o desktop ;P
<diegovieiraeti> lá tá no 11.04
<diegovieiraeti> ngm usa o offtopic ?
<Celsinho> :D
<diegovieiraeti> eu e o chanserv ;D
<diegovieiraeti> Celsinho, vc usa desktop ou notebook?
<Celsinho> notebook!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> dfs
<Celsinho> diegovieiraeti
<diegovieiraeti> dfs?
<Celsinho> escrevi errado diegovieiraeti
<Celsinho> eu uso notebook!
<Celsinho> :D
<diegovieiraeti> ajajajaj
<diegovieiraeti> agora q eu vi que era um nick
<diegovieiraeti> qro arrumar uma cam pro desktop
<diegovieiraeti> atual fica verde
<diegovieiraeti> e tem q dar um jeitinho pra funcionar
<diegovieiraeti> se faz atualização as vezes tem quer da jeitinho novamente ;(
<diegovieiraeti> fazendo atualização e ir dormir
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> eu estava com o 11.10
<Celsinho> aiiii
<Celsinho> nao funcionava webcam nem em bate papo e nem em
<Celsinho> msn!
<Celsinho> aiiii fiquei nervosoo!
<Celsinho> kkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> minha não funcionou google resolveu
<diegovieiraeti> minha pendencia era o mic do not
<diegovieiraeti> resolvi esses dias
<diegovieiraeti> depois de anos
<diegovieiraeti> sismei que tinha q resolver :D
<Celsinho> kkkk
<diegovieiraeti> aew por acaso achei a solução em ingles
<diegovieiraeti> não coloquei fé
<diegovieiraeti> mas funcionou >D
<diegovieiraeti> boa noite, Celsinho Porcks patrick_
<patrick_> opa
<diegovieiraeti> 0/
<diegovieiraeti> fui..
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoal
<RodrigO23> iai barna
<barna> bom dia RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> blzinha ?
<barna> blz e vc?
<RodrigO23> beleza
<RodrigO23> iai trampando muito por ai
<RodrigO23> bom, vou indo nessa depois eu volto
<pauloolhos> oi
<danielc> Ola'. Eu uso um teclado do tipo americano e uma atualizacao recente do 12.04 acabou com minhas deadkeys. Isso esta' acontecendo com outras pessoas ou so' comigo?
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, tentei instalar o java7 para acessar o banco do brasil mas ta dando este erro
<SuBmUnDo> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<SuBmUnDo>  oracle-java7-installer
<SuBmUnDo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PMO_> boa tarde
<PMO_> alguem ai entende sobre redes de switch
<PMO_> ?
<PMO_> como nao possuo a senha do switch e preciso fazer a liberaçao de duas portas para toda a rede
<PMO_> como eu faço isso?
<SuBmUnDo> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) e toda vez fica aparecendo isso alguem sabe como resolver?
<PMO_> ninguem responde nesse chat
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Opa!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> As vezes (toda hora) parece que esses noobs ai do lado estão dormindo!
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<diegovieiraeti> SuBmUnDo, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=66540.0 talvez te ajude.
<SuBmUnDo> diegovieiraeti, vou olhar valeu
<SuBmUnDo> diegovieiraeti, este link q tinha na pagina que vc mandou resolveu http://ricardobarbosams.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/problemas-corriqueiros-com-o-apt-get/
<diegovieiraeti> SuBmUnDo, :)
<RodrigO23> Fala Galera
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde
<RodrigO23> fala [kernel]
<RodrigO23> pauloolhos blz?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Voltei
<pauloolhos> Oi Rodrigo
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Fala rodrigao
<RodrigO23> opa tah muito frio por ai?
<RodrigO23> ai pauloolhos eu liguei hj na telefonica
<RodrigO23> e perguntei se as postas sao fechadas
<RodrigO23> portas**
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Engraçado, meu nome é PAULO RODRIGO!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> kkkkk"
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> putz pode cre
<RodrigO23> shauhsaush
<RodrigO23> iai, Paulo_Rodrigo
<RodrigO23> como q tah cara
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Toh indo seguindo a vida, e vc?
<RodrigO23> estudando um pouco de linux
<RodrigO23> vc trabalha com q Paulo_Rodrigo ?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Eu não trabalho ainda sou estudante, estudante Linux e estudante de violão se Deus quiser!
<Rafaelzinho> Alguém aqui tem site?
<RodrigO23> eu ainda nao
<RodrigO23> estou construindo o meu
<RodrigO23> hehe
<RodrigO23> e vc Rafaelzinho
<RodrigO23> ?
<RodrigO23> tem site?
<Rafaelzinho> tenho um mas tá desatualizado
<RodrigO23> vc é programador? ou usa CMS?
<Rafaelzinho> programador
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, fala ae
<[kernel]> ;)
<RodrigO23> opa kernel
<RodrigO23> ow kernel
<RodrigO23> eu liguei na telefonica hj
<[kernel]> humM
<RodrigO23> e prguntei das portas
<RodrigO23> eles disseram que nao bloqueiam nenhuma
<RodrigO23> sao todas abertas
<RodrigO23> eu fui ate numa loja q instala cameras IP
<RodrigO23> e eles disseram que nunca tiveram problemas, com portas no speedy
<[kernel]> poisé
<RodrigO23> ow Paulo_Rodrigo vc programa em q?
<[kernel]> voce ainda ta com aquele problema do apache?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> RodrigoO23, não entendi a pergunta!
<RodrigO23> vc programa em que linguagem web?
<RodrigO23> sim, kernel
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> pse neh
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Ainda não entendo disso!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Sou meio novo no Linux!
<RodrigO23> ahhhhh tah Paulo_Rodrigo
<RodrigO23> desculpa
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Uso Linux a 1 ano, 6 meses e 29 dias!
<RodrigO23> li errado
<RodrigO23> aushauhsauhsa
<Paulo_Rodrigo> nada naum!
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> e ta com ipv6
<[kernel]> =x
<[kernel]> tou doido pra chegar esse mes que vem
<RodrigO23> ow Paulo_Rodrigo vc tah usando ipv6?
<[kernel]> pra chegar minha dedicada
<[kernel]> com ipv6
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Não!
<[kernel]> :D
<Paulo_Rodrigo> RodrigoO23, não!
<[kernel]> tá nada
<[kernel]> IAUHEiuaHIehAIUheAHieuAIeaHea
<[kernel]> (Rodrigo@2002:b11e:19bd::b11e:19bd)
<[kernel]> é ipv6 sim
<[kernel]> ;P
<RodrigO23> eita oO
<RodrigO23> perguntei os preços do speedy business
<RodrigO23> com 4mb de velocidade
<RodrigO23> ip fixo
<RodrigO23> sabem quanto?
<[kernel]> 100 real
<RodrigO23> ahh va
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> R$ 299,90 kernel
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> vish
<RodrigO23> tmb pensei q fosse isso
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> coisa cara maxo
<[kernel]> eu pago aqui
<[kernel]> 120 reais
<[kernel]> por 35MB
<[kernel]> :)
<RodrigO23> aqui eu pago 4 mb
<RodrigO23> 59,90
<[kernel]> baixo filme a 2m por segundo
<[kernel]> 2mb
<RodrigO23> mas o seu é fibra neh
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> mais é variado
<[kernel]> nao é full
<[kernel]> :/
<Paulo_Rodrigo> (entendo nad do que tão falando srsrsrs)
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> aiuehaiuhiehauiehuiae
<[kernel]> Paulo_Rodrigo, fica entrando aqui
<RodrigO23> relaxa Paulo_Rodrigo
<RodrigO23> para isso q estamos aqui
<[kernel]> que voce aprende rapidinho
<RodrigO23> ehh mesmo
<[kernel]> aqui é rede de nerd
<[kernel]> HAIUEHUHAeuihAIehiAHeaiehAIehiaHeAheiaHeihaIUehiAHeuiae
<RodrigO23> vixi
<[kernel]> felizmente eu sou um =x
<[kernel]> IUAHEiaHehiUAHeiuHAIUehAIUeAHeAUeAUeAE
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<Paulo_Rodrigo> até eu me assutei com essa risada do kernel!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> assustei*
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> risada nerd
<RodrigO23> saushahsuahsauhs
<[kernel]> iAUHeaHiehaIheaUHeiHAehaea
<Paulo_Rodrigo> kernel, vc é de algum time de LoCo da Ubuntu-BR?
<[kernel]> Paulo_Rodrigo, nao
<[kernel]> só uso ubuntu
<[kernel]> e gosto muito
<[kernel]> ;)
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Eu tbm adoro Ubuntu!
<[kernel]> eu tenho ele no meu netbook
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Cansei de ser vitima de virus e virus!
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> ruindows ja foi o tempo
<[kernel]> agora é Linux
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhhh
<[kernel]> e SunOS.
<[kernel]> IAUHEauehAheAHeHAehAIhe
<RodrigO23> alguem ai ja assistiu
<RodrigO23> "piratas do vale do silicio?"
<[kernel]> poxa o barcelona empatou :/
<vitorlobo> quando estiver perto de morrer
<vitorlobo> espero que a microsoft entre em collapso
<vitorlobo> sei la..
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> algo assim aconteça
<[kernel]> espero isso antes de eu morrer
<[kernel]> pra eu ficar muito feliz
<vitorlobo> n achei q viveria para presenciar a morte de michael jackson
<[kernel]> ;)
<vitorlobo> ou a morte do rei das calcinhas wandoo
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> ja q presenciei..agora quero ver o declínio da microsoft
<vitorlobo> :O
<[kernel]> isso é muito dificil
<[kernel]> porque o Bill Gates
<[kernel]> é um fdp que sabe ganhar dinheiro
<[kernel]> desenvolvendo softwares
<RodrigO23> ele
<[kernel]> é muito mala
<RodrigO23> roubou o projeto da macintosh
<[kernel]> haeiuhaheiauhe
<RodrigO23> as interaces de janelas
<RodrigO23> mouse
<RodrigO23> quem criou foi a macintosh
<RodrigO23> o bill plagiou
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> ele foi muito mala
<[kernel]> tenho ate um livro dele aqui
<RodrigO23> assistam piratas do vale do silicio
<RodrigO23> ou leiam o livro
<RodrigO23> li uma materia
<RodrigO23> onde diz
<RodrigO23> q quando a o gates morrer
<RodrigO23> ele vai doar tudo oq tem
<RodrigO23> a grande parceria da MS
<RodrigO23> eh na vdd as grandes empresas
<RodrigO23> que compram as seriais
<RodrigO23> originais
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Galeriiiinha! Voltem para o Mundo Ubuntu!
<RodrigO23> so pra finalizar...
<RodrigO23> a empresa que tem mais terminais do active directory é o banco HSBC
<fernando_> pessoal como faço para inserir a opção de fechar, minimiza e maximizar  nas janelas do ubuntu
<RodrigO23> com mais de 46 mil computadores interligados
<fernando_> amigo meu mexeu e essas opções da janela sumiram
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu fernando_
<RodrigO23> ?
<fernando_> ou mehor como restauro o ubuntu  11.10
<RodrigO23> vc vai precisar do cd de instalaçao
<fernando_> tenho o cd
<fernando_> so que eu tenho o ubuntu junto com o ruindows
<fernando_> dualboot
<fernando_> e agora  rs
<RodrigO23> bom tenta bootar com o cd
<RodrigO23> escolher a opçao de reparaçao
<fernando_> vlw então vou tentar agora
<vitorlobo> tela azul da morte...
<vitorlobo> so conhecemos graças ao bill
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> será q o caixão do jobs
<vitorlobo> foi de ouro?
<vitorlobo> axo q deveria ter o simbolo da apple no caixão
<vitorlobo> o cara tinha tanta grana.........
<RodrigO23> eu lembro que o win98 deu tela azul
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  eu namoraria a filha do bill na humildade....n me importaria com dinheiro...tanto é que eu abriria mão de tudo oq faço pra ficar com ela
 * vitorlobo rido
 * vitorlobo rindo
<RodrigO23> sdsds
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhaa
<RodrigO23> o win98
<RodrigO23> deu tela azul na apresentaçao alguem se lembra?
<RodrigO23> llllllllllll
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SuBmUnDo_> RodrigO23, se nao me engano foi no win 7 q deu tela azul
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, poisé...pra vc ver como são as coisas..efeito mestiolate....ardia coma poha e tua mae falando:calma filho, arde pq ta fazendo efeito
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  dai a justiça tira o mestiolate de circulação pq comprova q n fazia efeito...e 5 anos depois volta o mestiolate com nova formula
<vitorlobo> " agora sem arder"
<vitorlobo> em outras palavras......
<vitorlobo> o windows obrigava o consumidor a trocar de pc.....pq a cada versão exigia um pc mais potente
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> e da-lhe lixo eletronico em massa
<RodrigO23> exatamente
<vitorlobo> os Países emergentes sem condição alguma de se adequar a essa realidade...
<vitorlobo> oq fizeram?
<vitorlobo> windows 8...agora mais leve
<vitorlobo> reformado
<vitorlobo> e tao prometendo rodar em qualquer carroça
<RodrigO23> mas continua sendo pirateado
<vitorlobo> ou fazem isso ou linux dominará o mundo
<RodrigO23> olha
<RodrigO23> nao sei se voces concordam comigo
<RodrigO23> mas eu acho
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  pirataria hoje é impossível combater...fizeram vista grossa durante tanto tempo..que virou no Brasil por exemplo, questão cultural ja..enrraigou na cultura nacional
<RodrigO23> que tem dedo da MS
<RodrigO23> em a Adobe nao produzir softwares para linux
<RodrigO23> pq ai
<RodrigO23> cai na questao qe vc citou
<RodrigO23> ou é isso ou o linux domina o mundo
<RodrigO23> vc nao acha vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  tem muita treita no meio..mas a M$ n é besta..ela ta notando o crescimento espantoso do Linux....tanto que até hoje tenta concorrer com o android e usa kernel linux
<RodrigO23> ?
<RodrigO23> ehh mesmo
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, ao invés deles ficarem na defensiva...sabe oq fizeram? investiram na novell...que produz o SUSE
<vitorlobo> só ano passado a M$ investiu mais de 40 milhoes no SUSE
<RodrigO23> q usa kernel linux neh
<vitorlobo> axa mesmo q tão fazendo isso por caridade?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> é
<RodrigO23> eh puro medo mesmo
<RodrigO23> sabe o ruim da coisa
<RodrigO23> eh q a MS
<vitorlobo> eles tão até abrindo as pernas hoje
<vitorlobo> botando algumas coisas open source
<RodrigO23> pegou as pessoas leigas com o msn
<vitorlobo> pra fazer a média
<vitorlobo> " olha a gente não é só fdp nao...nós tbm somos democráticos "
<vitorlobo> dai libera o código fonte de alguma ameba ociosa deles..
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Galeriiiiiiiinhaa! A nave para o Mundo Linux já vai partir!!!
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  uso linux a 2 anos ja...só linux 100% sem windows..n uso windows pra nada...nadica
<RodrigO23> eu toh começando a migrar
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, quero mais q o msn messenger se exploda ....pq a m$ fica limitando o protocolo do msn...hj muita gente usa ebuddy...e alternativas ao msn
<RodrigO23> uso windows mesmo so por causa do dreamweaver
<vitorlobo> tem q ser assim mesmo
<vitorlobo> tem q jogar o msn de escanteio igual fizeram com o ICQ
<RodrigO23> hj 90% dos sites no mundo
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  a adobe quer distancia dessa historia de open source....alias, muita empresa do ramo...quer....
<RodrigO23> sao hospedados em linux
<RodrigO23> ous seja
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  ele só vao fazer versoes linux quando a galera começar a pressionar eles
<RodrigO23> querendo ou nao
<vitorlobo> usando linux
<RodrigO23> o mais hipocrita usuario de windows
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  q seja..meto wine e roda pscs5 aqui
<vitorlobo> auhauauha
<RodrigO23> acaba que usando um linux/unix de qalquer foema
<vitorlobo> se n roda, força a barra
<RodrigO23> preciso do dreamweaver cs5.5
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<vitorlobo> uso o bluefish
<vitorlobo> mas ai é mais autonomia de codigo
<RodrigO23> eu detesto asp aspx
<vitorlobo> detesto programação web
<vitorlobo> =\
<RodrigO23> sou webdesigner, nao fujo muito disso
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, tu programa o que doido
<[kernel]> php?
<RodrigO23> sim php
<[kernel]> bom :)
<RodrigO23> nao domino o php
<RodrigO23> mas sei em virar
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> o grande problema do php é a segurandça
<RodrigO23> segurança
<[kernel]> meu xchat ta aparecendo os ç e acentos codificados
<[kernel]> é
<[kernel]> ç
<RodrigO23> ue aqui no meu
<RodrigO23> oque vc digitou tah normal
<[kernel]> mais aqui sai æ©ßð??
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> eitaaaa
<RodrigO23> suashaus
<[kernel]> será que eu tenho que instalar alguma font?
<RodrigO23> nao tem a opçao
<[kernel]> pro sistema ver
<[kernel]> UAHIEhaHeiuAHiehAIUehIAUheuaHUeia
<RodrigO23> codificaçao
<[kernel]> nops
<RodrigO23> utf-8
<[kernel]> é xchat mah
<[kernel]> vou testar o Kvirc
<[kernel]> baixar ele aqui
<RodrigO23> eu toh usando o BitchX
<RodrigO23> no terminal
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> tenho o ircssi aqui
<[kernel]> achei bom tambem
<[kernel]> é pq o cara se acostuma com a tela dos users aqui do lado ----->
<RodrigO23> gosto de tudo que rode no terminal
<RodrigO23> eu tava usando o mirc
<RodrigO23> mas ele é pago
<[KERNEL]> tem o registro dele maxo
<licensed> eu demorei pra me acostumar com o xchat, nao queria largar o mirc
<[KERNEL]> só procurar
<licensed> acabei acostumando ja
<[KERNEL]> licensed, tambem ;)
<licensed> [KERNEL], aqui na rede nao pode falar dessas coisas
<[KERNEL]> :/
<[KERNEL]> tou falando de clients irc pra linux
<[KERNEL]> aqui nao é rede de help de linux
<[KERNEL]> :/
<RodrigO23> entao por isso que optei por usar o BitchX
<[KERNEL]> =x
<licensed> [KERNEL], eu quis dizer em relação a softwares pagos e pirataria
<[KERNEL]> ah sim.
<[KERNEL]> o papo saiu do assunto
<[KERNEL]> heiuaeuhaheiuahie
<RodrigO23> a licença dele é paga em Dolar
<RodrigO23> e como nao tenho cartao internacional
<RodrigO23> ashaushas
<licensed> mas então.. so que o xchat tava lagando meu desk outro dia
<licensed> descobri que era o tema que eu usava (oxygen)
<licensed> mudei o tema.. ficou rapidao o pc todo, inclusive o firefox tá uma bala kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> Serio?
<[KERNEL]> kkkkkkkkkk
<[KERNEL]> invocado né
<[KERNEL]> o cara bota um tema
<RodrigO23> eu nao consigo usar o xchat aqui licensed
<licensed> RodrigO23, pq
<[KERNEL]> laga outro programa
<[KERNEL]> que nao tem nada a haver
<[KERNEL]> :/
<RodrigO23> quando eu minimizo
<licensed> pior que o tema é feiozao.. plastique.. era o unico que tinha, coloquei so pra testar
<RodrigO23> nao consigo voltar para a janela
<RodrigO23> toh usando o
<licensed> ta tao rapido que eu deixei o tema moh feioso, com medo de trocar e ficar lento de novo kkkkkk
<[KERNEL]> RodrigO23, ALT + TAB
<[KERNEL]> AIUeAheiahiehiueha
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> ja tentei tmb
<licensed> minimizando vai pro tray normalmente [KERNEL] nao adianta alt tab
<licensed> RodrigO23, voce utiliza unity é?
<[KERNEL]> sim...
<[KERNEL]> fica lá no canto ----->
<RodrigO23> eh toh usando o 11.10
<RodrigO23> ops
<[KERNEL]> so tirar a opcao
<RodrigO23> 11.04
<[KERNEL]> dele que tem
<[KERNEL]> do tray
<RodrigO23> qual?
<[KERNEL]> pera
<[KERNEL]> deixa eu ver
<alvaro_> Estou enfrentado um problema peculiar, estou usando o Ubuntu 11.04, não sei porque todo dia de manhã tenho que configurar o modem D-link 500 B senão não consigo acessar a internet, alguem poderia me dar uma dica do que está ocorrendo?
<RodrigO23> configurar alvaro_
<RodrigO23> oque precisamente?
<[KERNEL]> em preferences
<RodrigO23> tah pera ai
<[KERNEL]> alerts
<alvaro_> isso mesmo ele perde a configuração de um dia para o outro
<RodrigO23> eh o modem entao
<[KERNEL]> Enable system tray icon
<[KERNEL]> tem essa opcao
<RodrigO23> quando eu fazia helpdesk
<RodrigO23> numa loja
<RodrigO23> eu troquei um dl524
<alvaro_> há solução?
<RodrigO23> com esse mesmo problema
<RodrigO23> trocando o model
<RodrigO23> modem
<alvaro_> tenho que comprar outro modem
<[KERNEL]> tem que ver o modem
<[KERNEL]> pra melhor saber
<[KERNEL]> as vezes ?odem ser configuracoes
<alvaro_> isso começou a pouco tempo
<[KERNEL]> ja tentou resetar ele?
<RodrigO23> vc reparou se ele logo que esquenta
<RodrigO23> perde as confs?
<RodrigO23> pq o 500b é meio esquentado
<alvaro_> já resetei varias vezes, quanto a esquentar ele esquente porem as configurações se perdem é de um dia para o outro
<patrick_> boa noite
<RodrigO23> mesmo se vc configurar agora
<RodrigO23> desligar e ligar
<danielc> Ola'. Estou tendo problemas com os deadkeys do meu teclado. Mais alguem com o mesmo problema no Ubuntu 12.04?
<RodrigO23> ele nao perde as confs?
<alvaro_> uso provedor netsite da CTBC
<RodrigO23> voltei galera
<patrick_> --'
<alvaro_> só que para acessar a internet tenho que resetar e configurar denovo, senão não funciona de forma alguma
<patrick_> (:
<RodrigO23> é o modem
<patrick_> com problemas alvaro_?
<RodrigO23> certeza
<alvaro_> tá pifando
<patrick_> ?
<alvaro_> o modem
<[KERNEL]> entao nesse caso
<[KERNEL]> é o modem mesmo
<[KERNEL]> :/
<[KERNEL]> tem garantia nao?
<[KERNEL]> nao é novo
<patrick_> raramente modem vir com problemas
<alvaro_> só comprando outro então, o problema é que onde moro é caro pra chuchu os modens da D-link :(
<patrick_> talvez tenha o configurado de forma errada
<alvaro_> o modem tem 3 anos
<[KERNEL]> :/
<patrick_> o.o
<alvaro_> então voces acham que é o modem abrindo o "bico" mesmo ?
<alvaro_> ?
<[KERNEL]> abrindo o bico é kkkkkk
<alvaro_> :(
<Raylton> salve
<Raylton> algum programador de plantão?
<RodrigO23> programador de que linguagem Raylton ?
<Raylton> phph
<Raylton> *php
<RodrigO23> Oque vc precisa?
<RodrigO23> manjo um pouco de php
<RodrigO23> nao domino o bixo
<RodrigO23> mas sei usa-lo
<RodrigO23> aushausha
<guest-9TJ0wF> ahahhha
<guest-9TJ0wF> go men
<Raylton> eu queria trocar só umas ideias
<RodrigO23> Opa
<RodrigO23> saushuas
<guest-9TJ0wF> ahahaha
<RodrigO23> tah com alguma duvida?
<Raylton> não
<Raylton> tu tem programa que já trabalhou?
<Raylton> tipo algum software livre?
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> Aptana studio
<Raylton> legal
<Raylton> posso ver
<Raylton> ?
<Raylton> o source
<RodrigO23> ahh perai
<RodrigO23> suhaushausha
<guest-9TJ0wF> n
<RodrigO23> estamos trocando as bolas
<guest-9TJ0wF> cops men
<Raylton> q nada pow...
<guest-9TJ0wF> deixa baixo isso ia
<guest-9TJ0wF> huahaa
<guest-9TJ0wF> ehehuehshues
<RodrigO23> e vc Raylton tem algum?
<[KERNEL]> RodrigO23, achei uma apostila aqui
<[KERNEL]> das antigas
<licensed> RodrigO23, em relacao ao xchat nao vou poder te ajudar.. nunca usei unity kra.. uso kde e aqui minimiza e volta de boa
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo?
<[KERNEL]> de topologias de redes
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<[KERNEL]> tava lendo aqui
<[KERNEL]> hehehe
<RodrigO23> ow licensed
<RodrigO23> o kernel me ajudo
<RodrigO23> consegui obrigado
<licensed> RodrigO23, era o q?
<[KERNEL]> era a opçao lá?
<RodrigO23> preferencias> alertas>
<[KERNEL]> hehehe
<licensed> ah sim do tray
<Raylton> RodrigO23,  eu  queria só ver uns códigos de brasileiros
<[KERNEL]> :)
<RodrigO23> issso
<licensed> por causa do unity.. aqui eu uso o tray mesmo
<[KERNEL]> RodrigO23, eu fazia isso no mirc
<RodrigO23> ahhh simmm entendi Raylton
<[KERNEL]> mais so que eu ativava
<[KERNEL]> e nao desativava
<[KERNEL]> pra ficar la em baixo do lado do relogio
<[KERNEL]> ;)
<RodrigO23> uashauhsa
<[KERNEL]> esse tempo usava o pc da minha tia
<[KERNEL]> ae ela nao via ele la
<[KERNEL]> e nao podia fechar
<[KERNEL]> AUIehAehAheiuAHeiueA
<guest-9TJ0wF> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[KERNEL]> via so piscando
<RodrigO23> quero botar um pentium 3 velhinho aqi pra funfar
<[KERNEL]> ela ainda perguntava
<[KERNEL]> que negocio é esse piscando
<[KERNEL]> eu dizia que era do sistema
<[KERNEL]> iUAHeiahuihauiheiua
<guest-9TJ0wF> okay
<guest-9TJ0wF> coloque sim
<guest-9TJ0wF> 3 anti hacker no boys
<[KERNEL]> RodrigO23, vou mexer no meu hd novamente
<[KERNEL]> ve se baixo algum formatador fisico
<[KERNEL]> da sansung
<RodrigO23> ow
<[KERNEL]> ve se funfa
<RodrigO23> cuidado kernel
<RodrigO23> eu tinha um
<[KERNEL]> porque
<RodrigO23> e usei o formatador da samsung
<[KERNEL]> humm
<RodrigO23> formatei em baixo nivel
<RodrigO23> e quando fui instalar o CentOS
<[KERNEL]> como assim em baixo nivel?
<RodrigO23> so reconhecia 8 mb
<[KERNEL]> tem niveis de formatação?
<RodrigO23> bom
<RodrigO23> basicamente existem 2 niveis
<RodrigO23> o alto e o baixo
<RodrigO23> o alto
<[KERNEL]> quero baixar algo que veja se tem bad block
<Raylton> opá... qual foi ? o problema RodrigO23 ?  tow com o Unity aqui
<RodrigO23> so apaga as tabelas de alocacao
<[KERNEL]> e que corriga a tilha 0 né
<RodrigO23> isssso
<RodrigO23> o que corrige as trilhas
<RodrigO23> e o de baixo nivel
<RodrigO23> mas demora muito
<[KERNEL]> ah sim
<RodrigO23> e nao pode desligar o pc
<[KERNEL]> imaginei isso
<[KERNEL]> mais quando for durmir
<[KERNEL]> eu ponho
<[KERNEL]> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> o Raylton, meu problema era do xchat
<[KERNEL]> mais tu fez como
<[KERNEL]> botou no pendrive ou cd?
<RodrigO23> nao conseguia trazer ele do tray
<RodrigO23> c
<RodrigO23> cd
<[KERNEL]> ah ta beleza
<[KERNEL]> vou dar uma olhada la no site
<[KERNEL]> ;)
<RodrigO23> tem oque, uns 10mb
<RodrigO23> em
<guest-9TJ0wF> isto
<guest-9TJ0wF> no no
<RodrigO23> o Raylton , se vc quiser ver algum codigo profissional
<RodrigO23> em PHP feito pro brasileiros, baixe os scripts
<RodrigO23> do PHP loja fácil
<RodrigO23> tem no site deles
<RodrigO23> é gratis
<guest-9TJ0wF> isso mesmo
<guest-9TJ0wF> ai tira a invasão daqui
<RodrigO23> q invasao?
<guest-9TJ0wF> nada n
<[KERNEL]> Php Injection
<[KERNEL]> :x
<Raylton> não pow... queria conhecer um pessoal da programação RodrigO23, sei que eles ficam de plantão por aqui
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<Raylton> ver um codigo aqui outro ali
<RodrigO23> usando validaçao em javascript [KERNEL] , nao tem ne brecha pra isso
<[KERNEL]> nao sei
<[KERNEL]> voce que deve saber =x  kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> foi oque eu disse
<RodrigO23> se usarmos javascript
<RodrigO23> para validar um formulario, nao tem como hackers invadirem um site
<[KERNEL]> sempre existirá uma vuln possivelmente pra se infiltrar
<[KERNEL]> creio eu =x
<RodrigO23> isso sem duvida,
<RodrigO23> Vou indo nessa galera, volto mais tarde
<RodrigO23> Fui
<RodrigO23> ...
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu verifico se um arquivo é link simbolico
<licensed> ja descobri ln -s
<licensed> ls -l melhor
<RodrigO23> licensed,  ls -l é bom pq mostra as permissoes
<licensed> RodrigO23, han han
<licensed> to apanhando aqui pro dropbox hehehe
<licensed> ta dando conflited file.. nao consigo manter os 2 arquivos
<RodrigO23> um comando que eu nunca vi usarem mais
<RodrigO23> eh o wget
<RodrigO23> hehe
<licensed> RodrigO23, nao consigo manter um link simbolico de um arquivo em 2 computadores (na pasta do dropbox)
<licensed> quando ele vai atualizar ele substitui
<licensed> fica arquivo normal
<licensed> ja seeei
<licensed> eu faco o inverso entao
<licensed> link simbolico do dropbox pra outra pasta
<RodrigO23> nem acessando como root?
<licensed> RodrigO23, é o seguinte, tu usa dropbox?
<RodrigO23> nao
<licensed> hum
<licensed> é um programa que sincroniza uma pasta na internet (nas nuvens)
<licensed> mantem sempre atualizado saca, qualquer alteracao na pasta Dropbox, ele ja sincroniza
<RodrigO23> ahh tah entedi
<licensed> ai eu uso em 2 pcs (note e desk)
<licensed> ai nao to conseguindo manter os 2 atualizados
<licensed> nao com link simbolicos, so com hard files na pasta
<RodrigO23> depois de atualizado vc nao consegue acessar, é isso?
<licensed> depois de sincronizado, o link simbolico vira um arquivo
<licensed> perde o link
<RodrigO23> e se ao invez de usar um link simbolico
<RodrigO23> osar um link direto
<licensed> link direto é o proprio arquivo?
<RodrigO23> sim,  mas criando um link direto dele
<RodrigO23> pq criando um link imbolico, seria um link para outro link nao é?
<licensed> RodrigO23, um link pro arquivo, um atalho, ou um alias
<licensed> nao sei como cria link direto
<RodrigO23> licensed, da uma olhada
<RodrigO23> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2008-April/036166.html
<licensed> RodrigO23, ??????????
<licensed> eu sei criar link simbolico
<licensed> tanto é que eu uso isso aqui
<RodrigO23> hummm
<RodrigO23> mas licensed
<RodrigO23> quando atualiza
<RodrigO23> o nome dos arquivos tmb?
<licensed> RodrigO23, nao entendi
<licensed> o nome do arquivo é sempre o memso
<licensed> nunca muda
<RodrigO23> o nome deles sempre eh o msmo?
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-29
<licensed> RodrigO23, sim
<RodrigO23> Galera, agora que eu vi
<RodrigO23> como q eu atualizo o Firefox?
<ubuntero> RodrigO23, só atualizar o sistema normalmente
<JaitonyS> ubuntero, cade o podcast
<JaitonyS> acabou foi
<ubuntero> JaitonyS, olha lá, episódio 8 saiu a poucos dias
<JaitonyS> humm
<JaitonyS> falando do que ?
<ubuntero> um pouco de tudo
<JaitonyS> me manda o link acho que tenho aqui esta bichado
<ubuntero> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/opencast para o rss
<netbird> boa noite
<wanderlei> Salve aí galera!
<ubuntero> boa noite
<wanderlei> Sou novo nesse negócio de IRC, me desculpem se fizer alguma coisa errado!
<ubuntero> wanderlei, tendo dúvida pergunta direto que se alguém souber responder vai responder
<wanderlei> Tks Ubuntero!
<lula> boa noite a todos :)
<Phelippe> Saudações, algum amigo sabe como eu restauro aquela janela transparente que fica no desktop?
<distante> Então
<Phelippe> Boa noite, algum amigo sabe como eu restauro aquela janela transparente que fica no desktop?
<distante> Que janela?
<Phelippe> distante:
<Phelippe> nao tem a janela do desktop uma transparente
<Phelippe> quando vc acaba de instalar o "kubuntu" no kder
<Phelippe> kde
<Phelippe> existe uma janela transparente do desktop
<Phelippe> que fica no desktop mesmo aberto
<Phelippe> como se fosse uma película
<Phelippe> minha noiva fechou essa janela nao sei como
<distante> Desculpe, só uso Gnome
<Monarquista> Phelippe, achjo que se refere ao plasmoid se não me engano
<Monarquista> ele é um widget
<Monarquista> só não lembro o nome
<Monarquista> mas acho que é esse ai mesmo que lhe falei
<Monarquista> plasmoid
<RodrigO23> flw galera
<RodrigO23> volto depois
<Monarquista> Phelippe, clica em + widgets que tem um lá que é sobre isso ai que você quer!
<Monarquista> Phelippe, tá vendo na imagem lá no cantinho direito cortado...?! http://www.hardware.com.br/static/00000000/img-c58aaf83.jpeg.resized.jpg
<Monarquista> Phelippe, acho que é exatamente o que você quer...
<distante> Uma dúvida avulsa:
<distante> Posso adicionar qualquer canal usando esse servidor?
<distante> Nunca usei IRC
<distante> Tentei o "join a canal" mas ninguém aparece na lista
<Monarquista> distante, se for do mesmo server sim
<distante> http://ryuuseifansubs.wordpress.com/page/2/
<Monarquista> tipo, tenta ai o #gimp
<distante> Quero adicionar o desse grupo
<distante> Tenho um amigo que traduz pros caras
<[]LocalHost[]> Ola...
<distante> Entendo
<Monarquista> distante, qual o server dele
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> tem que saber qual o server?!
<distante> Acho que é esse aqui
<distante>  irc.rizon.net /j #Ryuusei
<distante> É o que li na página da web
<distante> Como procedow
<distante> Procedo*w
<Monarquista> então é outro, tem que trocar de server...
<distante> Entendo.
<distante> Mas não consegui trocar
<Monarquista> distante, http://pt.emulehelp.com/forum/index.php?topic=373.0
<Monarquista> veja ai se lhe ajuda...
<distante> Valeu, darei uma olhada
<Monarquista> Phelippe, é aquele aplicativo da esquerda da imagem que você quer usar né mesmo?! http://i32.tinypic.com/wsqrg6.png
<rodrigO23> fala galera
<diegovieiraeti> rodrigO23, dale
<rodrigO23> opa diegovieiraeti
<rodrigO23> como q vai meu queriddooo
<rodrigO23> ow deixa eu fala
<rodrigO23> fui no centro da minha cidade agora pouco
<rodrigO23> e pasmem
<rodrigO23> uma lan house so com ubuntu
<rodrigO23> kkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> (L)
<diegovieiraeti> magina um só com o pear os
<diegovieiraeti> :D
<diegovieiraeti> ahahahha
<rodrigO23> essa tinha ubuntu 10.04 64bits em todas as 20 maquinas
<diegovieiraeti> pear OS, pq a maçã é para os fracos :D
<rodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<rodrigO23> falando em maça
<rodrigO23> o flash comeu ela e morreu neh
<rodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<rodrigO23> vcs ficaram sabendo?
<diegovieiraeti> não...
<rodrigO23> a adobe vai parar com o Flash
<rodrigO23> na vdd já parou
<diegovieiraeti> sei q vai parar osuporte ao linux e só
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<rodrigO23> se voces forem no site dela
<rodrigO23> o adobe flash nao esta mais na pagina inicial dela
<diegovieiraeti> html 5 substitui completamente a tecnologia flash?
<rodrigO23> com vasta vantagem
<rodrigO23> kkkk
<rodrigO23> mas a adobe matou o flash por causa dos i
<diegovieiraeti> testei o youtube em html5 a um tempo atras
<rodrigO23> do iphone, ipad e ios
<rodrigO23> se bem q o ios
<rodrigO23> ja abrange todos eles neh
<diegovieiraeti> ;P
<diegovieiraeti> calma ae
<diegovieiraeti> trocar de roupa e procurar algo pra ocmer, ja volto ae
<rodrigO23> aushausha
<rodrigO23> vai lah
<rodrigO23> ow pessoal, vou indo nessa
<rodrigO23> T+,minha esposa vai usar o Rwindows agora
<rodrigO23> hehe
<rodrigO23> fui
<diegovieiraeti> hsuashaushaushasu
<xdecow> resetei pra terminar de instalar a atualizacao e n abre mais o modo grafico
<xdecow> aparece soh uns colorido aleatorio como se fosse problema na placa de video
<xdecow> =(
<xdecow> alguem vivo?
<xdecow> consegui :|
<bino> bom dia
<last> Ola boa tarde
<Torrente_> exit
<HotBit> estou com dificuldade ao fazer update:
<HotBit> W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/partner/i18n/Translation-pt  Erro lendo do servidor - read (104: Conexão fechada pela outra ponta) [IP: 91.189.88.33 80]
<HotBit> W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntugames.org/dists/ubuntugames/main/i18n/Translation-pt  Erro lendo do servidor. Ponto remoto fechou a conexão
<Torrente> Ola boa tarde ...
<Torrente> galera tenho um problema com o som do meu ubuntu
<Torrente> so funciona a saida primaria ( verde ) todas as outras ficam mudas ...
<Torrente> até postei no forum do ubuntu-br
<Torrente> mas sem respostas ...
<Torrente> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92650.0.html
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ;***
<vitorlobo> alguém aí que não programa em nada, ou ta começando...e que tenha interesse em aprender C++?
<vitorlobo> alguém aí que não programa em nada, ou ta começando...tem interesse em aprender C++?
<Coringao> eu estou afim de aprender sobreve C++
<Coringao> para dar continuidade num projeto
<Coringao> estou projetando o jogo ragnarok em c++ no ubuntugames.
<vitorlobo> alguém aí que não programa em nada, ou ta começando...tem interesse em aprender C++?
<sLevin> Alguem aí ajuda!!!!!
<sLevin> ShellScript... alguém pode me ajudar ??]
<vitorlobo> alguém aí que não programa em nada, ou ta começando...tem interesse em aprender C++?
<Dig> Como entro em outro canal?
<Dig> Alguem me ajuda?
<Digcco> Help
<[kernel]> diga
<[kernel]> ;)
<Digcco> Para entrar em outros canais?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> alguém aí que não programa em nada, ou ta começando...tem interesse em aprender C++?
<rodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> iai diegovieiraeti
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah?
<[kernel]> ae
<diegovieiraeti> de boa
<vitorlobo> tem alguém aí  que está aprendendo programação....e que tenha interesse em aprender C++?
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> owww [kernel]
<[kernel]> voces ja rodaram o counter-strike no linux?
<RodrigO23> c tai
<RodrigO23> como qvc tah?
<[kernel]> firmeza
<RodrigO23> eu ja tentei
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  eu ja rodei
<vitorlobo> rodei até diablo 2 no linux
<vitorlobo> e joguei via hamachi com um brother
<vitorlobo> :D
<RodrigO23> Q serio?
<vitorlobo> serio
<[kernel]> eu consigu rodar o half-life
<[kernel]> mais o cs nao
<vitorlobo> rodei cs
<vitorlobo> instala o playonlinux
<vitorlobo> q vc roda cs
<vitorlobo> apt-get install playonlinux
<[kernel]> nao tem apt get aqui :/
<[kernel]> to no slack
<[kernel]> ;P
<vitorlobo> to no debian
<vitorlobo> ^^
<RodrigO23> toh no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> rsssr
<[kernel]> iaehieuhuiahe
<RodrigO23> ashuahsau
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], aqui eu rodei só com o wine mesmo, só nao lembro se modifiquei algo
<RodrigO23> toh precisando instalar o wine
<RodrigO23> para rodar o Fireworks
<diegovieiraeti> a instalação do jogo era só um arquivo compactado.
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, sim cara
<[kernel]> no meu ubuntu
<[kernel]> ele roda tambem
<[kernel]> com o wine executado no terminal
<[kernel]> mais o wine nao executa aqui no console
<[kernel]> da um erro com o $display
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> só roda no modo grafico
<diegovieiraeti> e se abrir um terminal no modo grafico ae?
<[kernel]> dar certo
<[kernel]> entro no diretorio
<[kernel]> clico em cima do arquivo .exe
<[kernel]> e aparece a opcao do wine
<[kernel]> ae ele abri normal
<[kernel]> mais vai pro half-life
<[kernel]> quero que ele execute o cs
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieiraeti> tem um outro executavel do cs? no meu tem
<[kernel]> tem nao
<[kernel]> no ruindows eu editava o arquivo
<diegovieiraeti> calma ae, chamando aqui. ja volto
<[kernel]> e mudava o destino
<[kernel]> adicionava -game cstrike
<[kernel]> mais nao sei fazer isso no linux
<[kernel]> vou ver se procuro aqui
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Wine-Wine-X-Cedega/abrir-.exe-com-parametro-pelo-wine
<diegovieiraeti> uma base para o q vc qr
<[kernel]> ok.
<[kernel]> vou dar uma olhada amigo
<[kernel]> esse wine é cheio de frescura
<RodrigO23> toh baixando ele agora
<RodrigO23> vou instalar o Fireworks
<[kernel]> instalei aqui a nova versao dele
<[kernel]> 1.4
<vitorlobo> até ragnarok eu rodei aqui
<vitorlobo> no debian
<vitorlobo> mas n gosto daquele jogo
<vitorlobo> n consegui jogar nem 5 min
<vitorlobo> :S
<[kernel]> aojeOAIJejaejoajeiaJe
<[kernel]> entao vou rodar Mu Online
<[kernel]> eu gostava muito.
<diegovieiraeti> world of warcraft roda :X
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  roda mu tbm
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  mu perdeu a graça....com esse tanto de mu pirata...nego com 5 mil resets
<vitorlobo> q isso
<vitorlobo> auhauhauaha
<vitorlobo> era legal aquele mu hard
<vitorlobo> dificil tipo o global de antigamente
<vitorlobo> até o global hj ta zoado
<vitorlobo> só tem nego forte
<RodrigO23> gosto de Gunbound, sera que roda?
<RodrigO23> nao uso placa de video
<RodrigO23> sauhsauhsa
<vitorlobo> gunbound n consegui rodar
<RodrigO23> ahhh que pena vitorlobo
<RodrigO23> o jogo parece ser levinho
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], testou lá?
<Torrente> ola boa noite ...
<RodrigO23> boa noite Torrente
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, eu abri o cmd aqui no wine
<[kernel]> como eu executo .exe no cmd?
<vitorlobo> ue
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhuhuhaa
<vitorlobo> [kernel], n precisa abrir o cmd fio..
<[kernel]> sei nada de command
<vitorlobo> [kernel], abre o terminal e digita wine arquivo.exe
<vitorlobo> >.<
<[kernel]> nao rola
<[kernel]> so rola por modo grafico
<vitorlobo> [kernel], abre o terminal e digita chmod +x arquivo.exe
<vitorlobo> e depois wine arquivo.exe
<[kernel]> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<[kernel]> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<RodrigO23> eu clico com o  direito do mouse
<RodrigO23> e clico em abrir com...
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, poisé
<[kernel]> faço desse jeito
<[kernel]> mais so abri o hl
<[kernel]> AieuhaehiAeihAehaUe
<[kernel]> quero abrir o cs
<vitorlobo> pelo q eu me lembre
<RodrigO23> entao tem que ir na pasta do cs
<vitorlobo> vc roda o cs de dentro do hl
<[kernel]> no ruindows eu botava o paramento no arquivo
<vitorlobo> vc abre o hl
<vitorlobo> aperta alguma coisa la
<vitorlobo> e abre o cs
<vitorlobo> a sim
<vitorlobo> no linux tem isso tbm
<vitorlobo> de vc botar os parametros
<[kernel]> poisé cara
<vitorlobo> perai
<vitorlobo> vc lembra quais são?
<vitorlobo> digai os parametros
<[kernel]> no ubuntu rola na limpeza
<[kernel]> wine arquivo.exe -game cstrike
<[kernel]> desse jeito abri
<[kernel]> mais o wine nao funfa aqui no terminal
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> queria saber que erro era esse
<[kernel]> do $DISPLAY
<diegovieiraeti> temtou assim
<[kernel]> ja procurei muito
<[kernel]> mais ainda nao consegui entender
<RodrigO23> não sera problemas com drivers de video?
<diegovieiraeti> pelo cmd nao deu?
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, abriu sim o cmd aqui
<vitorlobo> wine arquivo.exe -nomaster -game cstrike
<vitorlobo> ou entao
<[kernel]> mais tem que por o paramento cara
<diegovieiraeti> com paramtro nele tbm nao deu?
<vitorlobo> cria um arquivo .sh pra abrir o hl.exe com -nomaster -game cstrike
<vitorlobo> ou cria um atalho
<vitorlobo> e no destino do atalho
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, tava pensando nisso
<vitorlobo> tu poe abrir o hl com -nomaster -game cstrike
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> desse jeito acho que funfa
<[kernel]> criar o atalho
<[kernel]> e alterava la no destino
<[kernel]> no ruindows
<[kernel]> so nao sei no linux
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> testae po
<vitorlobo> testando e q descobre
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, esse erro de $DISPLAY voce sabe o que é
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], tipo
<diegovieiraeti> tem um parametro que vc define pra corrigir isso
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> acho que é export $DISPLAY
<[kernel]> so nao sei o que define
<[kernel]> =0
<[kernel]> X=0
<[kernel]> sacas...
<diegovieiraeti> isso
<diegovieiraeti> algo assim
<[kernel]> tenho que saber
<[kernel]> a configuração certa
<[kernel]> pra eu executar o wine no terminal legal
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  http://bpaste.net/show/26128/
<vitorlobo> tenta isso ai
<vitorlobo> em um arquivo.sh
<vitorlobo> dai vc peo como executavel
<vitorlobo> chmod +x arquivo.sh
<vitorlobo> e roda ae
<Torrente> ola boa noite ...
<diegovieiraeti> vou sair do pc um pouco, até mais.
<Torrente> alguem tem sugestão para o seginte problema ...
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, aqui os diretorio sao diferentes
<Torrente> placa de som so funciona saida verde ...
<Torrente> :)
<[kernel]> é só alterar lá no editor né
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  redireciona
<vitorlobo> é
<[kernel]> vou testa-lo
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, no final
<[kernel]> tem que alterar tambem
<[kernel]> no cstrike.exe?
<[kernel]> aqui é hl.exe
<vitorlobo> n tem nenhum cstrike nao?
<[kernel]> nops
<vitorlobo> altera entao
<vitorlobo> pra ver
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  se rodar....o hl..so...ja temos uma dica de como rodar o cs
<Torrente> pessoal estou com um problema ...
<RodrigO23> opa pode falar
<Torrente> minha placa de som so funciona a saida verde ...
<Torrente> em outros so esta normal ..
<Torrente> o que acha RodrigO23
<Torrente> ?
<RodrigO23> Depende
<RodrigO23> Torrente, a saida verde é saida padrao
<Torrente> sim ...
<Torrente> minha placa é a 92HD260x da sigmatel ...
<Torrente> placa mãe a780gm-a
<Torrente> até postei no forum mas sem resposta a um messrsrs
<RodrigO23> e por padrao
<RodrigO23> a verde sai, a rosa entra
<RodrigO23> e a azul
<HotBit> alguem ativo ae para ajudar, eu to criando um simples script para fazer "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<HotBit> mas tem dado erros: Err http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-pt
<HotBit> Erro lendo do servidor - read (104: Conexão fechada pela outra ponta) [IP: 74.125.234.5 80]
<RodrigO23> nao faz nada
<Torrente> isso mas nem detecta que tem entrada ...
<Torrente> mesmo setando 7.1
<Torrente> detalhei o caso aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92650.0.html
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  o repositorio do sources.list ta bugado o do google
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  apaga ele e resolve
<Torrente> HotBit, esse dl do google esta usando pra que ?
<HotBit> do chrome
<HotBit> eu penso
<Torrente> pois depedendo remove ele
<HotBit> devo desativar ele?
<Torrente> rsdrsrs HotBit demoro remover depois add o ppa official
<HotBit> mas quando eu uso o o cmd digitado funciona
<HotBit> sem erros mas quando uso no script falha
<Torrente> eu uso um parecido para um plugin mas deixo desativado ...
<HotBit> eita
<HotBit> google da p
<licensed> por acaso alguem aqui me recomenda um bom alicate de crimpar rj45?
<RodrigO23> licensed,  ate quanto vc quer gastar em um
<licensed> RodrigO23, ate 150
<licensed> RodrigO23, meus cabos nao fazem click e nao ficam presos, descobri que é o alicate
<HotBit> 150$ por um alicate? Nao sabia que eram tao caros assim
<RodrigO23> licensed,
<RodrigO23> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-228869921-alicate-de-crimpar-profissional-rj45-rj12-rj11-8p-6p-4p-_JM
<licensed> HotBit, existe de R$18, se vc preferir =D
<licensed> esse modelo é bom RodrigO23 ? muito barato parece sux
<RodrigO23> eu comprei um desse
<Torrente> rsrrs  é vc compra um com metal bom
<RodrigO23> eu gostei
<Torrente> que dificilmente perde o corte ou trinca ...
<licensed> Torrente, o meu quebrou o dente na 1a crimpagem
<licensed> Torrente, recomenda algum?
<licensed> de preferencia de inox que nao enferruja
<RodrigO23> a tramontina nao fabrica?
<HotBit> licensed: o de ferro nao presta instao
<licensed> RodrigO23, fabrica nao, mas pega uns chineses e coloca a marca dela
<licensed> so que é mais barato ainda
<licensed> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-230394155-alicate-de-crimpar-rede-rj-45-rj-11-com-catraca-568r-_JM
<licensed> a tramontina vende um desse.. mesmo modelo HT-568R por R$170
<RodrigO23> eu usei um
<RodrigO23> que tinha na loja onde eu trabalhava
<RodrigO23> que os dentes
<RodrigO23> do alicate
<licensed> RodrigO23, amigo, fala tudo em uma linha so pra evitar flood por gentileza
<licensed> voce fala 1 palavra por linha kra
<RodrigO23> ahh foi mal, entao eu usava um desse ai chines na loja onde eu trabalhava, e os dentes do alicate nao encaixavam nos terminais do rj45, resultado, o terminal entortava todo
<licensed> pois eh RodrigO23, por isso falei que pago ate R$200 em um
<Torrente> mas e meu caso do som RodrigO23
<Torrente> quanto ao alicate licensed
<Torrente> o meu é simples por isso cuio igual origame ...
<Torrente> mas no tranmpo eles usam um tal eht
<Torrente> se eu não me engano o 301 ou é 201
<Torrente> nunca deixou na mão ...
<RodrigO23> Torrente, desculpa da uma olhada nesses links aqui ó
<RodrigO23> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/habilitar-tentando/1112690/
<RodrigO23> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=31713.0
<RodrigO23> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Configurar-audio-5-1-td176782.html
<RodrigO23> Bom, todos esses problemas tem uma coisa em comum, falta de drivers.
<scrapy> connect #btrevolution
<RodrigO23> Flw galera, volto mais tarde
<Torrente> o Pior é não encontrar minha placa no site oficial da IDT srsrrss
<Torrente> ta dificil este meu som viu srsrsrs
<Torrente> nunca me preocupei mas so porque eu preciso ...
<Torrente> rsrsrs
<rodrigO23> iai Torrente
<rodrigO23> conseguiu?
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-30
<janailson> Olá, Pessoal
<RodrigO23> ola janailson
<RodrigO23> como vai
<janailson> bem
<janailson> e vc?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_away, achei aqui doido
<RodrigO23> opa vou bem tmb
<[kernel]> tem uma opcao no jogo pra alterar
<[kernel]> uiaHeiuaUiehaIUehuiAHeiAUeaHu
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, deu certo aqui o cs
<[kernel]> no wine
<RodrigO23> Serio
<[kernel]> mais vou atraz de rodar o wine pelo terminal
<[kernel]> o que é o certo
<RodrigO23> eu nao consegui instala o Fireworks
<[kernel]> porque
<RodrigO23> nao sei da um erro
<RodrigO23> erro -1
<RodrigO23> mas eu quero instalar gunbound
<janailson> Pessoal, alguém aí já tentou entrar no time de design do ubuntu brasil ?
<RodrigO23> opa como que faz isso janailson
<janailson> faz quase 6 meses que me inscrevi mas não tenho nenhuma resposta ainda
<janailson> :/
<RodrigO23> sou webdesigner tmb
<Torrente> RodrigO23, é não deu certo .. mas aprendi para &$$ sobre o assunto srsrrs
<janailson> vou procurar o link e passo pra vcs
<[kernel]> gunbound mano
<janailson> eu sou designer gráfico
<[kernel]> JAoejAjeoAJeiojAoejoIAjeoiaJe
<[kernel]> coisa tosca
<[kernel]> IAUHEiuaHiehaIU
<RodrigO23> ow eu gosto
<Torrente> por sinal descodri que meu sistema realmente detecta os 8 canais (7.1)
<RodrigO23> ate pq eu gostava de worms
<Torrente> so não funciona srsrs
<RodrigO23> mas eu jogo CS tmb
<janailson> e no momento estou trabalhando em um pacote de icones de pastas, que batizei de 'Icons Earth 0.1'
<RodrigO23> entao nao era driver Thales
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> Torrente,
<Torrente> fix ums updates e vou reiniciar o pC para ver ...
<Torrente> por sinal vou ver se com este novo kernel 3.2 soluciona outro problema que tenho srsrsrs
<Torrente> é que quando abro qualquer download mesmo não consumindo o links a net paraliza :!
<RodrigO23> ninguem usa mais o wget ?
<Torrente> quanto aos jogos que estão conversando ...
<RodrigO23> hum
<Torrente> porque não usam playonlinux ?
<Torrente> e quanto a net ... não importa qual o software .. se for continuo ( torrents,youtube,apt-get etc)
<Torrente> alguem sabe o que gerencia o tempo de uso da placa de rede a cada software ?
<janailson> o link para fazer parte do time de arte é esse aqui
<janailson> <janailson> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeArtwork
<janailson> <janailson> os Icons Earth que estou desenhando são esses aqui: http://i.imgur.com/TY60K.png e http://i.imgur.com/76S2Z.png
<RodrigO23> Caramba
<RodrigO23> ficou legal em
<Torrente> janailson, simples e diretos os icones, interessante
<janailson> Torrente, obrigado
<janailson> :)
<Torrente> ja volto ...
<janailson> ok
<Torrente> pronto ... :)
<Torrente> srsrs mas persiste os problemas ..
<janailson> hehehe
<patrick_> boa noite
<Torrente> é pessoal aparentemente este noveo kernel 3.3 esta bem melhor no wireless ...
<Torrente> aparentemente o problema que acabei de reportar foi solucionado ...
<Torrente> por sinal caraca finalmente 85% de sinal antes ficava so 55%
<patrick_> notbook?
<patrick_> note*
<patrick_> no meu ainda n ta pegando direito
<patrick_> *-*
<[kernel]> Torrente, ja tive problemas com isso tambem
<[kernel]> aqui no meu slack
<[kernel]> ficava 95% de sinal
<[kernel]> mais so que eu perdia pacotes no ping do pc pro modem
<[kernel]> :/
<Torrente> kernel slack srsrsrs faz tempo que não uso ...
<[kernel]> botei o kernel 2.6.38.4-smp
<[kernel]> melhorou muito.
<Torrente> pode parecer engracado mas foi meu primeiro linux .... kkkk até hoje não sei como o usei por tanto tempo srsrsrs
<[kernel]> aeiuahiaehae
<Torrente> imagina meu soft-modem
<Torrente> configurar para quem não sabia nem o que éra ls
<Torrente> usava com minha incrivel hd de 700 MB ... usava a opção kde quase chorando por causa do espaço ...
<Torrente> quem diria um P1 com 64MB de ram rodava lindo o kde 3.alguma coisa ...
<Torrente> [kernel], atualizei para o 3.0 em janeiro ...
<Torrente> [kernel], nem imagino mais como é instalar o slack ...
<Torrente> estava usando o archlinux
<Torrente> dava para compilar facil tudo ... mas ai fiquei sem tempo ... ai ja viu ;;;;
<RodrigO23> eu tava usando slack 12
<RodrigO23> vixi
<RodrigO23> nao rolou nao
<Torrente> RodrigO23, tenho os cds originais aqui ....
<liphvf1> oi... alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Torrente> quando tinha tempo blz, mas agora no maximo um apt-get e olhe la ...
<Torrente> liphvf, pode falar ...
<Torrente> ja saiu :) liphvf1
<liphvf1> ha?
<RodrigO23> serio?
<RodrigO23> eu comprei o meu da revista
<liphvf1> não entendi? o.O
<Torrente> liphvf1, qual o problema ...
<RodrigO23> inclusive o meu ubuntu 10.04 eu tmb comprei da revista Torrente
<liphvf1> o meu microfone do notebook não pega
<liphvf1> =/
<Torrente> RodrigO23, eu tambem tenho ... o primeiro que tive ...
<RodrigO23> dvd dual-layer
<liphvf1> Torrente: o que eu posso fazer?
<diegovieiraeti> liphvf1, aspire one d250 ?
<liphvf1> lenovo... não me lembro o modelo..
<Torrente> usa qual ubuntu, qual placa de som ?
<liphvf1> 11.10
<liphvf1> como posso descobrir a placa de som
<liphvf1> vê se ajuda
<liphvf1> http://pastebin.com/LAs7DqCv
<janailson> Alguém aí já usou o Ubuntu Studio 11.10 ?
<liphvf1> Torrente: consegui alguma solução?? =/
<Torrente> liphvf1, como esta configurado a saida nas configurações de audio ...
<liphvf1> ta só saida analógica
<liphvf1> e mais nada
<Torrente> liphvf1, um comando interessante é o
<Torrente>  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<Torrente> mostra até o utero da placa srsrsrs
<liphvf1> aqui: http://pastebin.com/yMkaWztb
<Torrente> mas
<Torrente>  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec
<Torrente> mostra o codec
<liphvf1> Codec: Conexant CX20590
<liphvf1> o que eu posso fazer para concerta o microfone?
<liphvf1> ???...??? =/
<Torrente> liphvf1, coloca no final do arquivo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Torrente> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Torrente> seguindo este site ...
<Torrente> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9040/no-audio-with-headphones-but-audio-works-with-integrated-speakers
<liphvf1> o.O o site fala 1kilo eu não entendo 1grama
<Torrente> srsrsr é so editar o arquivo que falei e add no final a linha
<Torrente> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Torrente> depois reinicia o pc ...
<Torrente> em muitos notes funciona ...
<lucas_> alguem ?
<lucas_> alguem ae ?
<liphvf1> pode colocar em qual quer parte do texto?
<Torrente> lucas_, pode falar ...
<lucas_> cara,comecei usa o linux agora e to perdidao aki :/
<liphvf1> Torrente: a pessoa coloca em qual quer parte do texto?
<lucas_> as musica nao tocam direito,tipo,eu clico nela e nao entra
<lucas_> como q eu arrumo ?
<Torrente> liphvf1, não tem que ser no final ...
<Torrente> lucas_, depende algum erro, codec ... qual o software que vc usa ?
<lucas_> o q vem nele
<lucas_> akele banshee
<lucas_> dai tipo
<lucas_> eu abro a musica e toca
<Coringao> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<lucas_> soó q dai eu vo abri a otra musica  tipo eu tenho q coloca pra abrir com tal program e abre
<lucas_> c nao nao abre
<lucas_> cara eu so muito burro
<lucas_> OASKPOKASOPKSAPO
<lucas_> foi mal fika incomodando com essa pergunta idiota
<lucas_> ;D
<Coringao>  digita este comando que resolve o problema com músicas mp3 e outros.
<lucas_> mas cara
<lucas_> digito aonde ? :/
<lucas_> esse comando aki neh sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<Marlus> Coringao: o problema dele parece ser associação de arquivo e não codecs
<Coringao> hmm entendi
<lucas_> eu escrevo akilko la no terminal ?
<lucas_> alguem ai ?
<[kernel]> sim no terminal
<lucas_> mas dai aparece pra mim coloka a senha e eu escrevo e nao vai os numeruzinho la
<lucas_> :O
<lucas_> caraca eu so muito burro
<lucas_> .-.
<Coringao> sim, mas isto e pra ter oa codecs tipo arquivos mp3, videos, flash player e outros funcionando no ubuntu
<[kernel]> sim essa senha
<[kernel]> é do seu usuario logado
<lucas_> sim mas eu nao posso escreve eu escrevo e nao vai
<lucas_> eh 123
<[kernel]> sim
<lucas_> soó q eu coloko pra escreve la e nao vai
<[kernel]> ele nao aparece o ****
<lucas_> nao
<lucas_> nao aparece nada
<lucas_> nao vai
<[kernel]> é assim mesmo
<lucas_> eu escrevo e nao vai
<[kernel]> escreva a senha
<[kernel]> e de o enter
<lucas_> dai eu coloko enter e pula uma linha e da pra esvrece
<[kernel]> quando voce digita a senha ele nao aparece *****
<lucas_> nao
<[kernel]> como no windows
<lucas_> nao aparece nada
<[kernel]> mais ele grava a senha
<lucas_> nao vai oq eu escrevo
<lucas_> :/
<[kernel]> é assim mesmo
<[kernel]> so digitar a senha correta e dar o enter
<[kernel]> que o comando será executado
<lucas_> agora aparece q eh impossivel encontra o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extra
<lucas_> :/
<[kernel]> :/
<lucas_> deu
<lucas_> agora deu
<[kernel]> :D
<lucas_> mas aparece pr amim coloka a senha
<lucas_> e dai eu vo escreve e nao aparece nada
<lucas_> como c nao escrevesse
<[kernel]> é assim mesmo
<[kernel]> nao aparece nao
<[kernel]> mais ele grava
<[kernel]> a senha quando é digitada
<[kernel]> :P
<lucas_> agora soó aparece E: impossivel encontrar o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extra
<lucas_> sera q ta bixado meu ubuntu ?
<[kernel]> entao vai ter que baixar manualmente
<[kernel]> nao
<lucas_> mas tipo
<lucas_> toca musica sab
<lucas_> soó q pra mim abri uma otra musica eu sempre tenho q coloka abrir com e coloka o programa la banshee
<[kernel]> lucas_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[kernel]> la em baixo em Downloads
<[kernel]> voce usa sua arquitetura
<[kernel]> amd64 ou i386
<[kernel]> e baixa o pacote
<lucas_> isso eh o processador ?
<lucas_> o meu eh akele core 2 duo,dai eu coloko ql ?
<[kernel]> tem que saber qual que voce usa
<lucas_> i386?
<[kernel]> digita no terminal uname -a
<[kernel]> e cola aqui
<lucas_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lucas_> ops
<lucas_> eh i686 i368
<lucas_> eh akele mesmo
<[kernel]> entao clica la no i386
<lucas_> dai eu vo aonde ?
<lucas_> abriu un negocio muito
<[kernel]> e escolhe o site pra baixar o pacote
<lucas_> muito loko*
<lucas_> qlqr um ?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> sin
<[kernel]> ae é o site que voce vai baixar
<[kernel]> o pacote
<[kernel]> isso tudim ai
<lucas_> agora abriu um negociu pra instala
<lucas_> to carcando ficha aki
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> tem que baixar o arquivo primeiro
<[kernel]> pra depois instalar
<lucas_> isso
<[kernel]> entao
<lucas_> baxo ja bm rapidao e ja instalo
<[kernel]> ele vai vim .deb
<[kernel]> voce vai la no terminal
<[kernel]> entra no diretorio que o arquivo esta
<lucas_> isso
<lucas_> ja abriu e instalo
<lucas_> dai pergunto c era pora instala assim mesmo
<lucas_> e eu colokei sim
<lucas_> dai agora ta aki reinstalar
<[kernel]> ta beleza
<lucas_> mas cara
<[kernel]> melhor baixar ele
<[kernel]> e depois instalar
<Marlus> [kernel]: o problema do lucas_ tem algo a ver com a configuração do programa padrão para tocar musica, ja que ele falou que se ele mandar manualmente a musica ser aberta pelo banshee a musica abre normal
<lucas_> abriu as musica trankuila e arruma ;S
<lucas_> isso
<lucas_> ela abre
<lucas_> mas tipo
<lucas_> eu sempre tenho q manda ele abri com o programa
<[kernel]> só disse uma dica pra ele baixar o pacote
<lucas_> soó d clica em cima nao abre saporra
<[kernel]> Marlus,  :)
<lucas_> dai fika essa chatisse
<lucas_> pelo menos agora eu sei q eu sou i368 ;D
<[kernel]> kkkk
<Marlus> [kernel]: e o comando para instalar o pacote que vc mandou seria sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[kernel]> Marlus, mais nao encontrou
<[kernel]> o pacote ;P
<[kernel]> so procurei o pacote pra ele
<[kernel]> ;P
<Marlus> [kernel]: tava faltando um s no final
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> entao ensina ai
<Marlus> [kernel]: e os repositorios universe e multiverse tem que estar ativados
<lucas_> como q eu faço isso marlus de coloko esse treco ali d s no final ?
<Marlus> [kernel]: nao to no ubuntu agora entao nao da pra eu falar os nomes dos menus pra deixar o banshee como padrao
<[kernel]> nem eu
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> flw galera
<RodrigO23> T+
<lucas_> ubuntu eh ruim ?
<[kernel]> nao acho nao
<Marlus> lucas_: executa esse comando no terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Marlus> se der algum erro avisa
<lucas_> ta baxando aki
<lucas_> 6min (eh pikeno neh)
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<lucas_> o
<lucas_> vcs q sao bem sabios no linux
<lucas_> o debian eh bonzão ?
<[kernel]> depende pra que voce vai usa-lo
<lucas_> ql q eh o mais seguro ?
<[kernel]> todos os sistemas sao vulneraveis
<[kernel]> :/
<Coringao> todos as distribuicoes linux sao seguros.
<lucas_> mas diz q tm uns q tem q coloka um milhao de codigo pra funciona e tal
<lucas_> dai diz q esse h melhor
<[kernel]> lol
<Coringao> so muda o gosto e jeito de trabalhar com ele
<Marlus> Coringao: mas mesmo assim todos os sistemas são vulneráveis
<diegovieiraeti> Será que redefinir o banshee lá em "aplicativos padrão" não resolve?
<lucas_> como q eu faço isso diego ?
<Coringao> nao sao vulneraveis dependendo do jeito que vc usa.
<Marlus> diegovieiraeti: sim
<lucas_> coomo eu vo nos aplicativos padrao
<lucas_> ?
<diegovieiraeti> to no 12.04 o nome pode mudar;
<diegovieiraeti> bandeirinha do windows > digita padrão
<diegovieiraeti> abre um tal de "detalhes"
<Marlus> Coringao: não existe código sem bugs, portanto não importa como você usa, todo sistema é vulnerável em maior ou menor escala
<lucas_> o meu eh 10.11 eu acho
<diegovieiraeti> vc tá usando o unity?
<lucas_> sei la
<lucas_> eu instalei o ubuntu
<lucas_> dai foi atualizando la e tal
<lucas_> foi mudando ele um poko
<diegovieiraeti> tem uma barrinha com icones do lado esquerdo?
<lucas_> e agora ta no 11.10 ou 10.11 eu acho
<lucas_> isso
<diegovieiraeti> tá
<lucas_> fui la e tal
<lucas_> ta la o de musica o banshee
<diegovieiraeti> troca pra outro e poe banshee novamente
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> o ubuntu
<lucas_> nao tem akele treco de acesso remoto ?
<lucas_> pra alguem m da uma mao
<Coringao> so estou dizendo nao existe distro + ou - vulneravel
<lucas_> eh soó niso q eu nao consigo muda
<lucas_> eu fiz oq vc falo mas mesmo assim
<lucas_> eu clico umas 124587veses e nao abre
<lucas_> tm q coloka sempre abrir com e tal
<diegovieiraeti> hmn..
<lucas_> sera q eh o programa q ta estragado ?
<lucas_> tipo
<lucas_> qndo eu coloko la na lista sab
<lucas_> aparece sempre dois dele
<lucas_> aparece dois do banshee e dois do rhythmbox
<lucas_> oq eu fiz pra acontece isso ?
<Torrente> abre usando o totem e ve o que acontece lucas_
<diegovieiraeti> normal seria só um e outro app que for capaz de rodar musica
<lucas_> totem ?
<[kernel]> Media Player
<[kernel]> é o totem
<diegovieiraeti> poe pra abrir no rhythmbox e ve se abre
<[kernel]> ;P
<lucas_> mas gente
<lucas_> abri abre
<lucas_> mas eu sempre tenho q coloko abrir com qndo eu qro troca de musica
<diegovieiraeti> tipo
<lucas_> isso q eu to pedindo ajuda
<diegovieiraeti> la no padrão
<lucas_> la no padrão ta o banshee
<diegovieiraeti> poe rhyt.... e ve se começa a abrir direto por ele
<lucas_> vo ve
<[kernel]> afinal qual é o seu problema lucas_
<[kernel]> ainda nao entendi
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], não há player padrão
<diegovieiraeti> não é codec
<[kernel]> ah
<[kernel]> instala o xmms
<lucas_> assim oó,sempre qndo eu qro abrir alguma musica eu sempre tenho q clica nela com o botão direito e bota abrir com e selecionar
<[kernel]> ;P
<[kernel]> ah sim
<[kernel]> entendi agora
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_, e ae mudando funcionou e abriu no rhythmbox
<lucas_> no
<lucas_> :/
<diegovieiraeti> :\
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> é mp3?
<lucas_> claro neh
<lucas_> POAKSPKSAPOKPASOK
<lucas_> nao eh wma e nem acc
<diegovieiraeti> haushaushaus
<lucas_> AOPSKPOKASOPKASPO
<[kernel]> lol
<[kernel]> IAUehiuAHeuhiehAIheae
<diegovieiraeti> :$
<lucas_> nao tm acesso remoto o ubuntu ?
<[kernel]> tem sim
<lucas_> então
<[kernel]> lucas_, sudo apt-get install xmms
<lucas_> nao tm como alguem ai m ajuda
<[kernel]> digita isso
<[kernel]> olha ve se ele instala
<diegovieiraeti> lá no perfil... graficos tá ficando como desconhecido :S
<[kernel]> lucas_, eae?
<[kernel]> tem que alterar em proprieties
<[kernel]> o programa padrao
<[kernel]> mais ele diz que nao funfa
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> lucas_, instalou o xmms?
<[kernel]> :/
<Torrente> lucas__,
<lucas__> caiu aki
<lucas__> foi mal
<Torrente> tenta uma coisa
<lucas__> fala
<lucas__> to tentnado ate sarava agora
<Torrente> botão direito no arquivo, propiedades ,
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> hAeAuehUeihaehuAE
<lucas__> ta
<lucas__> crikei
<Torrente> na aba abrir com selecione o software que deseja como padrão ...
<lucas__> Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaraleo
<lucas__> funciono
<lucas__> \õ/
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<lucas__> graças a deus
<Torrente> :)
<diegovieiraeti> haahaahahahah
<[kernel]> coisa tao simples
<lucas__> muito obrigado torrente
<[kernel]> AHIUehAUeiaHehaUI
<lucas__> vo reza por vc hj
<Torrente> srsrrsrs
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<lucas__> eh
<lucas__> noooo
<lucas__> baxei ate santo pro meu computador
<lucas__> POASKPOKASPOKAPSOKPOASK
<diegovieiraeti> desde de 22:29
<diegovieiraeti> :D
<lucas__> aram
<lucas__> ate agora
<lucas__> AOSKPOKASPOKSAPOKSA
<lucas__> mas foi bom
<lucas__> eu baxei codec pro pc descobri q eu sou i368 e aprendi a coloka codigo la no terminal
<lucas__> ;D
<lucas__> noit produtiva
<lucas__> asokaspoksapokas
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> alguem ae tá usando o 12.04?
<lucas__> oq eh isso ?
<[kernel]> versao do novo ubuntu
<[kernel]> ;P
<lucas__> eu posso usa isso tbm ?
<lucas__> nooooooooooooó
<lucas__> como q eu faço pra usa
<lucas__> eu gosto de experimenta essa coisa nova \õ/
<Marlus> diegovieiraeti: vou colocar aqui amanha de manha
<diegovieiraeti> lucas__, tá em beta ainda, final do mes sai o final :D
<lucas__> opa
<lucas__> vo espera neh
<lucas__> beta sempre tem muito bug
<lucas__> neh ?
<Torrente> diegovieiraeti, atualizei ontem
<Torrente> estou com 12.4 via update
<diegovieiraeti> eu bem fresco to chorando pq não aparece os atalhos de teclado no meu :(
<Torrente> pelo que estou testando esta legal ...
<diegovieiraeti> aham
<diegovieiraeti> já teve mais bugado :D
<Torrente> o kernel esta fazendo maravilha na minha net ...
<diegovieiraeti> to usando umas duas semanas ja
<Torrente> para piorar fiz via update
<Torrente> ai ja viu tem 100 vs mais chance de erro ...
<lucas__> como faz isso
<lucas__> eu tbm posso ?
<lucas__> demora muito ?
<diegovieiraeti> deve tá tive que limitar o uso dela aqui, tava derrubando :(
<lucas__> >.<
<lucas__> eu tbm posso atualiza o meu ? eh bom eu atualiza ?
<diegovieiraeti> Torrente, o painel com dicas de atalho tá aparecendo normal no teu?
<Torrente> a tela de conf do som mudou ...
<Torrente> aparencia mais limpa ...
<diegovieiraeti> lucas__, idel é esperar o final ;)
<diegovieiraeti> ideal
<lucas__> ta bom,irei espere mestre '-'
<lucas__> APOSKPOKSAPOKASOKOAKSKSA
<lucas__> ;D
<Torrente> srsrsr deixa ver como acessar dicas ...
<diegovieiraeti> não gostei do player novo :X
<diegovieiraeti> Torrente,  segura a bandeira das dorgas :D
<diegovieiraeti> depois de uns segundos aparece
<diegovieiraeti> ou não :(
<Torrente> srsrs o que deveria abrir ?
<diegovieiraeti> uma telinha mostrando as teclas e o q faz
<lucas__> alguem de vcs ai eh tecnico ?
<Torrente> pois para mim mostra a barra do unity e numeros para selecionar .. srsrs :)
<Torrente> é isso mesmo ?
<diegovieiraeti> nao
<diegovieiraeti> clama
<diegovieiraeti> calma
<lucas__> perdoi mestre '-'
<Torrente> por sinal opção interessante :)
<lucas__> perdoi-me
<[kernel]> cai :/
<Torrente> [kernel], é isso mesmo ?
<[kernel]> o que Torrente
<Torrente> dicas de tecloa ...
<Torrente> tecla ...
<diegovieiraeti> http://ubuntucdn.ubuntubrsc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/unity-5.8-atalhos.jpg
<[kernel]> uiaheiuahaiei
<diegovieiraeti> atalhos de teclado o nome correto :D
<[kernel]> sim.
<[kernel]> ou funções adicionais
<[kernel]> =x
<Torrente> kkk aparece os numeros mas a descrição não ...
<diegovieiraeti> viu o link?
<diegovieiraeti> será a minha resolução :S
<Torrente> diegovieiraeti, vi sim mas aqui a telinha com atalhos nada feito so os numeros e letras na barra
<diegovieiraeti> ;X
<diegovieiraeti> o fundo do meu painel inicial ficou cinza depois da ultima atualização :X
<diegovieiraeti> antes era transparente
<lucas__> o cara
<lucas__> testei akela porcaria la do windowns 8
<lucas__> mas ki merda
<lucas__> vcs nao tm ideia do lixo
<lucas__> negocio muito cheio de frescura
<lucas__> fiko uma merda
<diegovieiraeti> não consegui instalar no meu pc de testes :(
<lucas__> o windons soó vai cai cara
<lucas__> um lixo mesmo
<lucas__> qm usa o win7 ou linux nunk vai troca prakilo
<lucas__> fiko muito complicado
<diegovieiraeti> lucas__,
<lucas__> muito cheio de coisa
<diegovieiraeti> windows faz uma boa uma ruim
<lucas__> fala
<lucas__> bem isso mesmo cara,esse windons 8 vai mostra bem isso
<diegovieiraeti> xp bom, vista ruim, 7 bom, 8 ruim....
<lucas__> algum de vcs ja maxeu em algum mac ?
<diegovieiraeti> Torrente, tua conexão tá caindo?
<lucas__> algum de vcs ja maxeu em algum mac ?
<diegovieiraeti> eu ainda não =x
<Torrente> não ...
<lucas__> nunk vi cara
<lucas__> sera q eh bom ?
<lucas__> eu morro d vontade de mexe mas nunk corri atraz pra consegui
<Torrente> é que fiz um reset de configs no unity para ver se dava geito nesse atalhos mas nada ...
<lucas__> o windons em um dia eu consegui o mac eu nunk fui atras
<Torrente> não custa nada néh srsrsrs
<diegovieiraeti> hausahsua
<Torrente> e quanto aquele caso que falei da net persiste ...
<lucas__> sera q acha o iso na net do mac ?
<Torrente> parecia ter sanado mas nada feito ...
<diegovieiraeti> pior que quqr o painel é frescura :D
<Torrente> é so on sinal que estava melhor srsrs
<diegovieiraeti> aqui o ubuntu derruba tudo :S
<diegovieiraeti> tenho que limitar o updownload
<diegovieiraeti> sjaisjais
<diegovieiraeti> upload
<diegovieiraeti> shaushaushua
<diegovieiraeti> download vai normal
<lucas__> kasopkaspoksa
<diegovieiraeti> upload ferra
<Torrente> vc fix up por software tipo transmission ...
<Torrente> ou faz alguma outra gambi ... ?
<diegovieiraeti> wondershaper
<lucas__> cara,fui busca la no baixaki o 12.04 e nao consegui instala ,como q eu fasso pra atualiza ?
<diegovieiraeti> baixaki é coisa de usuario do windows
<diegovieiraeti> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-beta-2-liberado.html#.T3UXTzClgUQ
<diegovieiraeti> pra baixar tem aqui
<Torrente> pronto diegovieiraeti falou tudo ...
<diegovieiraeti> lucas__, upgrade vai demorar um pouco
<diegovieiraeti> dependendo da tua net
<lucas__> eh de 1mb soó :/
<diegovieiraeti> no link vc vai ver sobre a nova versão
<diegovieiraeti> aqui tbm :D
<diegovieiraeti> ubuntu comilão faz download de 120kbps :D
<lucas__> cara
<diegovieiraeti> Torrente, conhece? wondershaper
<lucas__> ql ubuntu eu pego ?
<lucas__> beta 2 desktopo ou alternative
<lucas__> alternate
<lucas__> nao ,nem sei oq eh isso,vc pode me xplica um poko diego ? .-.
<diegovieiraeti> boa pergunta :(
<diegovieiraeti> eu sempre pego desktop :$
<lucas__> por torrent eh mais rapido eh ?
<Torrente> tem um comando wondershaper que limita direto na placa ...
<Torrente> :) acabei de saber srsrs
<lucas__> como q faz isso ?
<[kernel]> desktop
<Torrente> lucas__, gosto por Torrent por ser mais confiavel ( sem contar que é meu nome srsrs)
<[kernel]> é modo grafico
<[kernel]> usado pra desktop mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> alternate é o instalador em modo texto?
<lucas__> noó PAOSKPOASKPOAS
<Torrente> isso mesmo diegovieiraeti
<[kernel]> sim
<diegovieiraeti> cabei de googlear :D
<[kernel]> UAIeiaHehAIheiaHei
<Torrente> mas com a versão alternate da para atualizar via pacotes ...
<Torrente> Por sinal ... sim meu nome é Torrente mesmo ...
<Torrente> Bruno Torrente ...
<Torrente> :)
<diegovieiraeti> ;D
<[kernel]> AOIejoaejAejoIAJeojAOejAe
<[kernel]> eu botava a Torrent na justiça
<lucas__> cara mas por torrent ta tri lerdo
<[kernel]> direitos autorais
<Torrente> KKKK
<[kernel]> uhAIUEhiAHeuihAUIeuiAHeuAHE
<lucas__> 4horas pra acaba e por normal era osó duas
<lucas__> :/
<Torrente> para piorar tem filme ...
<Torrente> de mafia da familia torrente vai vendo ...
<[kernel]> Torrente,
<[kernel]> eu tenho aqui
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> Torrente 4 - Crise Letal - Dual µudio.avi
<[kernel]> lol
<lucas__> tem como eu larga o download pra ocupado toda a banda da internet aki?
<Torrente> srsrsrs esse mesmo
<[kernel]> lucas__, como assim
<lucas__> meus download eh em media 120kb
<[kernel]> :/
<lucas__> e aki ta soó 50 o maximo
<lucas__> 55 as veses
<[kernel]> HUmm
<[kernel]> deve ser o site que voce baixa
<[kernel]> que nao libera banda
<[kernel]> :P
<lucas__> foi akele q m largaram ai
<lucas__> ta loko cara
<lucas__> 4horas :/
<[kernel]> torrent demora mais um pouco
<[kernel]> creio eu
<lucas__> eu vo mim daki a poko
<Torrente> deixa baixando ...
<revolts> :D
<[kernel]> Torrente, esse seu filme é de comedia
<[kernel]> ainda nao assisti
<[kernel]> AHEhahehAehAheiAUe
<lucas__> no google chrome baxa a 83
<lucas__> \õ/
<Torrente> srsrsrs é [kernel]  parece piada ...
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<Torrente> ter um filme daqueles com meu nome ...
<revolts> qro testar o pear os :D
<Torrente> agora imagina eu explicando na época que popularizou torrent que eu não tinha nada a ver com a historia ...
<lucas__> alguem ai
<lucas__> pode m manda o link de novo
<lucas__> pra baxa o 12.01
<revolts> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-beta-2-liberado.html#.T3UXTzClgUQ
<[kernel]> bota no google
<[kernel]> que sai
<[kernel]> AUehiahiehaeiheuae
<lucas__> amanha eu baxo
<Torrente> vai direto na fonte
<Torrente> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Torrente> sempre a versão quentinha srsrs
<lucas__> mas como q baxa essa dai ?
<Torrente> é gente meu problema com a net éra mesmo o up ...
<lucas__> o meu pc eh 32bit
<Torrente> :( puts e eu penado com isso ...
<revolts> Torrente,
<revolts> apt-get install wondershaper
<revolts> :D
<[kernel]> lucas__, precise-desktop-i386.iso
<[kernel]> esse é o que voce quer
<[kernel]> baixe ele
<revolts> só não entendi muito bem ops parametros
<revolts> os*
<lucas__> mas esse ta ali q eh x86 ,eh compativel com o meu ?
<[kernel]> i386 sim
<lucas__> ;D
<lucas__> galerinha gente boa
<lucas__> vlw mesmo pela ajuda
<lucas__> amanha estaremos ai d volta
<[kernel]> o seu é core 2 duo
<revolts> flw.
<[kernel]> ?
<lucas__> boa noit a todos os presente aki nesses chat
<lucas__> isso mesmo kernel
<lucas__> core 2 duo dual core two
<lucas__> nó
<lucas__> ASKPOKASPOKPOSAK
<[kernel]> ele aguenta o 64bits
<[kernel]> ;P
<lucas__> mas fika pesado neh ?
<[kernel]> nao sei
<[kernel]> nunca testei
<[kernel]> :/
<lucas__> eh core 2 duo e tem 4 gb d memoria e 500d hd
<revolts> poe x64
<[kernel]> roda
<[kernel]> filé
<lucas__> noó
<[kernel]> pode acreditar
<lucas__> vo força  ma kina
<lucas__> PAOSKPOKASPOKASPOKOASK
<revolts> 32 bits não trabalha com 4GB
<[kernel]> vai nao
<lucas__> mas dai eh o mesmo neh la no i368
<[kernel]> 32bits no maximo 2gb
<lucas__> e na hora de instala q troca ?
<[kernel]> nao
<lucas__> nao ?
<revolts> nao
<revolts> ajsaijsak
<lucas__> noó
<lucas__> G.G
<[kernel]> lucas__, escolhe o [   ] precise-desktop-amd64+mac.iso       28-Mar-2012 00:14  699M  Desktop CD for 64-bit Mac (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<[kernel]> esse é ?ra 64bits
<lucas__> eu vo aonde dai pra baxa o V8 no meu pc (64bit )
<[kernel]> naquele site tem
<revolts> Torrente, tá ae
<lucas__> noó
<lucas__> AOSKPOKASPOKAS
<lucas__> amanha vo baxa e carca aki na makina
<lucas__> amanha d tarde eu pego ele
<Torrente> wondershaper bichincho maledito viu .. facil de usar ...
<lucas__> e ja largo nela aki
<revolts> Torrente, que paremetros vc passou?
<[kernel]> lucas__, tem que saber fazer as partiçoes mais é facil
<lucas__> então ta gurizada
<[kernel]> ;)
<lucas__> eu vo nessa
<lucas__> amanha eu volto pra fala como q fiko
<revolts> flw lucas__
<[kernel]> flw
<Torrente> wondershaper placa down up
<Torrente> meu caso foi
<revolts> tá
<revolts> valores
<Torrente> wondershaper wlan0 2048 192
<Torrente> minha net e dois megas ...
<revolts> mas tipo teu down é de 200kbps correto?
<Torrente> na verdade 250 260 ...
<revolts> então
<revolts> nisso que eu não entendi o 2048
<Torrente> mas configurei mais baixo pois não tem so este pc ...
<Torrente> srsrsr tenho cerca de 40 torrents abertos ...
<revolts> achei q deveria ser 200
<Torrente> fixo para ficar 5 ativos ...
<revolts> :X
<Torrente> imagina abrir 10 sessoes ativas para cada ...
<revolts> eu to no jdownloader :p
<revolts> tipo, esse comando tem q executar sempre que inicia
<Torrente> os valores são em Kb
<Torrente> seria mais ou menos assim 2048/8
<Torrente> que da os 256
<revolts> pode crer
<Torrente> o mesmo para o up
<revolts> To make these changes permanent add following lines to /etc/network/interfaces under relevant interface section.
<revolts>             up /sbin/wondershaper <interface name> <downspeed> <upspeed>
<[kernel]> voces conhece algum programa
<[kernel]> de download
<[kernel]> que ele segure
<[kernel]> quando eu boto pra parar
<revolts> jdownloader faz em alguns servidores
<[kernel]> e depois quero que ele continue de onde ele parou
<Torrente> verdade o jdownloader
<[kernel]> jdownloader é
<[kernel]> ver aqui
<revolts> é em java
<revolts> comilão de recursos :(
<Torrente> sim....
<Torrente> revolts, concordo
<Torrente> por isso sempre prefiri o nativo do firefox ...
<revolts> esse meu atom pira :D
<Torrente> srsrs se bem que o fire não é assim tão bonzinho com recursos srsrsr
<Torrente> kkkk
<revolts> navegador gosto do chromium, interface limpa
<Torrente> os atom pira ... teste superpi32
<revolts> nemmmmmmm
<revolts> obg
<[kernel]> eu tava usando o opera
<revolts> aqui já deve tá no 90%
<revolts> opera eu uso no windows da namo
<revolts> ela não deixa usar o chrome :(
<[kernel]> :/
<Torrente> não sei vcs mas minha mulher usa linux ... minhas filhas tambem
<Torrente> fiz lavagem cerebral em todo mundo ...
<revolts> quando ela tá aqui ela usa linux
<revolts> meu pc e o netbook é ubuntu
<revolts> ela pira nas 4 areas de trabalho
<revolts> :$
<Torrente> so games mesmo para me fazer ter um seven instalado, por sinal em uma hd secundaria com SMART gritando
<[kernel]> putz
<[kernel]> fael ganhou com 92%
<[kernel]> novo milhionario
<[kernel]> :D
<revolts> :S
<Torrente> a minha fica louca quando estou no pc so por que fica umas 15 abas abertas ( serio ela contou esses dias )
<revolts> BBB até aqui
<[kernel]> so comentei =x
<Torrente> kkkk
<[kernel]> Torrente, kkkkk
<revolts> (6)
<revolts> eu tbm, ué
<revolts> Torrente, eu abra umas 2 coisas em cada area de trabalho
<revolts> ela fica muito brabda :D
<revolts> tive q instalar o micosoft office no pc :(
<Torrente> a minha fica louca pois vai abrir o face e sempre pergunta ( onde foi para minha aba )
<revolts> haahahahah
<Torrente> quanto ao office para o dia a dia uso libre office ...
<revolts> aqui ela usa o firefox so pra ela ;x
<Torrente> inclusive a familia ...
<revolts> ela tá indo pro libre...
<revolts> mas no começo queria o mico... mesmo :X
<Torrente> meu problema com offices são as planilhas dinamicas ... no trabalho tudo que fasso uso elas ...
<Torrente> mas em casa como tudo é simples não preciso ...
<Torrente> [kernel], e eu pirando nas noticias do site inovacaotecnologica.com.br
<Torrente> imagina receber uma do BBB a esta hora :)
<revolts> problema é começar em um e terminar no outro tbm.
<revolts> tipo word com varios estilos definidos
<revolts> só do 2003 para o 2007 já acontece desgraça :X
<[kernel]> Torrente, kkkkkkk
<Torrente> é gente desisto do meu som 7.1
<Torrente> vai ficar so 2.0 mesmo .. :(
<revolts> :X
<revolts> minha placa de video ficou desconhecida no detalhes
<Torrente> qual a sua placa ?
<revolts> onboard
<Torrente> lspci não mostra nada ?
<Torrente> lspci | grep VGA
<revolts> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integ
<revolts> rated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<revolts> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML E
<revolts> xpress Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<revolts> :X
<Torrente> o quer fazer com o video ?
<revolts> transparencia do painel inicial não ta aparecendo
<revolts> acho q é ele
<revolts> mas tá de boa
<revolts> uma hora vou atras
<Torrente> qual o kernel que esta usando ?
<revolts> antes era o mic, anos sem funcionar
<revolts> 3.2.0-20-generic-pae
<revolts> atualizou pra esse ontem ou hj
<revolts> no pc é mais chato, faz atualização dá problema no video :X
<revolts> nvidia
<revolts> ae reinstalo o drive resolve ;P
<Torrente> eu tambem a mesma coisa ...
<Torrente> uso radeon ...
<revolts> foda
<Torrente> tenho que reinstalar o catalyst toda vez ...
<revolts> da vontade de arrancar fora :p
<Torrente> srrsrs
<revolts> bom q a placa de captura funfa de boa
<revolts> (sem som)
<revolts> nem qria mesmo
<Torrente> ja teve uma fx5200 usando linux :) isso sim éra mancada
<revolts> :P
<revolts> agora vou arrancar ela fora
<Torrente> minha captura funciona tudo mesmo o controle ...
<revolts> ;x
<revolts> eu coloquei pra jogar ps2 no monitor
<revolts> :S
<revolts> fica um nojo
<revolts> jaajajjaaj
<Torrente> na verdade funciona apenas canal e som + -
<revolts> agora arrumei uma tv compativel
<revolts> :D
<Torrente> quero uma tv nova para acabar com tudo isso usando o hdmi
<[kernel]> revolts, eu uso aqui minha tv como monitor de 29p
<revolts> som eu colocava direto nas caixas ;P
<revolts> :D
<[kernel]> fica show
<revolts> agora usar monitor fullhd pra jogar ps2 complica :(
<[kernel]> pra assistir filme.
<revolts> aham
<revolts> deve ser mesmo :P
<[kernel]> final do mes que vem
<[kernel]> eu vou comprar uma de 39
<[kernel]> pra fechar logo tudo
<[kernel]> hIUAehuiahehaUIea
<revolts> :D
<Torrente> opa emulador de snes em FullHD fica massa ...
<revolts> eu to jogando super mario world no ps2
<revolts> jaajajaaj
<Torrente> mario fica do tamanho de uma cerveja ...
<revolts> eu e a namo
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<revolts> e assistindo dragon ball
<revolts> desde o inicio
<revolts> tamo no Z agora
<revolts> isso vai longe...........
<Torrente> se ta maluco daqui dois anos vcs terminam ...
<Torrente> assiti a nova versão
<Torrente> é bem direto nada de luta com freeza durando uma semana :)
<revolts> muito resumido
<revolts> ahahahahahaha
<revolts> pior que vemos uma vez ou outra
<revolts> isso vai demorar uns 10 anos no ritmo atual :D
<Torrente> ssrsrrs
<revolts> primeiro prioridades basicas ;D
<revolts> the big bang theory (L)
<revolts> hahaahahah
<revolts> :X
<revolts> esperando um ultimo download e dormir :D
<Torrente> [kernel], estou louco para comprar a un32d5500 da samsung
<Torrente> usar como monitor e Tv ...
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: alive?
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, yeah
<[kernel]> Torrente, a minha aqui é samsung
<[kernel]> :D
<al4nc4ds> Torrente: massa cara qtas pols ? estou querendo comprar tb um monitor tv bala
<Torrente> 32
<al4nc4ds> hdmi?
<Torrente> pois esta melhor custovsbeneficio ...
<[kernel]> no final do mes que vem eu troco a minha de 29 por uma de 39
<al4nc4ds> executa nativamente mp3 na usb?
<[kernel]> sim
<Torrente> para quem puder dar 350 ou 400 a mais pega a 40 polegadas ...
<[kernel]> roda filmes e tudo mais
<Torrente> essa que falo ja e SMART
<Torrente> outro mundo ...
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: massa e essa de 40 ou 42 q quero pegar
<revolts> vou indo
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, eu tambem
<Torrente> para se ter uma ideia coloca webcam abre skype e fla com a tia :)
<[kernel]> tou com uma de 29
<[kernel]> usando aqui como monitor
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: roda ubuntu na flash dela
<revolts> flw
<[kernel]> tou no slack
<[kernel]> mais quando eu fui instalar o ubuntu
<al4nc4ds> da tv
<[kernel]> rodou filet
<al4nc4ds> aonde na tv?
<[kernel]> sim
<al4nc4ds> vc ja tem uma?
<[kernel]> mais a minha nao é muito atual
<[kernel]> é lcd ainda
<[kernel]> quero uma LED
<Torrente> boa ideia vou ver se consigo colocar minha 29 neste pc .. :)
<al4nc4ds> ah bacana
<Torrente> a que falei é led
<[kernel]> Torrente, sim eu quero uma led tambem
<Torrente> da uma olhanda no buscape ...
<al4nc4ds> Torrente: a sua tb e lcd?
<[kernel]> hehehe
<Torrente> a minha tual é tubo ...
<[kernel]> Torrente, tenta ligar ai fica show
<Torrente> hath mas e tudo :)
<al4nc4ds> Torrente: ql o link
<al4nc4ds> ?
<Torrente> 32 polegadas
<Torrente> http://compare.buscape.com.br/samsung-un32d5500-led-plana-32-polegadas.html
<Torrente> 40 polegadas
<Torrente> http://compare.buscape.com.br/samsung-un40d5500-led-plana-40-polegadas.html
<al4nc4ds> pdc
<Torrente> Diferenciais ... LED ... SMART ... NET .... e por ai vai ...
<Torrente> Pior que perdi uma quiema de estoque ela estava por 999 a vista ...
<al4nc4ds> Torrente: essa 40 e show
<al4nc4ds> ms o $ ta salgado
<Torrente> sem smart 250 mais em conta ...
<Torrente> un40d5000
<al4nc4ds> 1k pagava na hora
<al4nc4ds> a de 32 ?
<al4nc4ds> fino a de 40
<al4nc4ds> Torrente: cara so compro se ter suporte pra hackear lol
<Torrente> srsrsrs essa é uma delas por que acha que quero ela rsrsrs
<Torrente> apesar que nem precisa ...
<Torrente> OBS: ela usar linux como SO ...
<Torrente> alguem aqui usa o emulador pcsx2 no linux ?
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, aquele programinha que voce me indicou nao rodou aqui no slack nao
<[kernel]> o wireshark
<[kernel]> :/
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: vem pro debian vc tbm kkk se o wire nao funfa sai fora rs
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: to muito contente com o 12.04 studio x64
<al4nc4ds> ion com fps + elevados q a lts old
<Torrente> ate'agora o 12.4 me agradou tambem ...
<al4nc4ds> Torrente: bacana cara usa o studio ?
<al4nc4ds> reboot...
<Torrente> não onormal mesmo ...
<[kernel]> aHeiuhAIehiAHeAHeuhAUe
<vitorlobo> coringão vc ta no inicio de c++ ? digo...basicao?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: olá
<vitorlobo> Coringao:  ?
<Torrente> Ol pesoal ...
<Torrente> Ola ...
<vitorlobo_facul> ola
<slipttees> ol
<slipttees> OLA
<slipttees> bom dia a todos
<slipttees> podem me ajudar em um problema simples referente ao layout do teclado
<slipttees> o meu e IBM T60
<slipttees> so que nao encontro
<slipttees> o / esta na tecla Q
<slipttees> =/
<vitorlobo_facul> slipttees: faz uma busca sobre isso no site vivaolinux.com
<slipttees> vitorlobo_facul: ubuntu 12.04
<slipttees> ate achei onde configura o teclado
<slipttees> mas nao tem onde muda o tipo do teclado
<slipttees> =/
<vitorlobo_facul> slipttees:  ae tem de ser tudo via terminal....
<slipttees> como
<slipttees> ?
<vitorlobo_facul> slipttees: po to na facul...se tivesse em cada te dava um support..mas vai no sistema de busca do vivaolinux e procura oq vc precisa q provavelmente vc encontrará
<slipttees> blz
<slipttees> falow
<Torrente> AWAY
<megalinux> oi meu ubutu ta travando
<megalinux> te como vc resouvern??????????
<rodrigO23> Boa tarde galera
<RodrigO23> ow galera, alguem conseguiu instalar impressora da lexmark no Ubuntu?
<Lambertini> aow
<Lambertini> tarde
<GTK_Thi> Alguém sabe se tem como desbloquear porta do roteador pela linha de comando?
<fmi> ei qm saber coloca mais pacote de programa no central de programa do ubuntu?
<fmi> ?
<fmi> ?
<DavyS> fmi: você tem que adicionar os repositórios
<fmi> como
<fmi> ?
<Torrente> GTK_Thi via pront tem sim depende do modelo ...
<Torrente> qual seria
<fmi> i386
<DavyS> fmi: http://ubuntued.info/como-adicionar-um-repositorio-no-ubuntu
<DavyS> apesar da matéria ser antiga o processo ainda é o mesmo.
<fmi> mais tu conhece algum canal?
<DavyS> fmi: nesse site você encontra os ppas https://launchpad.net/
<fmi> mas eu procuro e naum acho
<fmi> aff
<DavyS> fmi: oque você quer instalar?
<fmi> eu quero coloca novos pacotes deb no central de programas ubuntu
<fmi> pode ser qualque um
<DavyS> fmi: acho que esse artigo é mais esclarecedor http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/07/adicionando-ppas-via-central-de-programas-do-ubuntu/
<DavyS> pra achar os ppas basta fazer pesquisas assim https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=shutter+ppa
<DavyS> ai vc vai na parte Adding this PPA to your system
<DavyS> e procura algo como ppa:shutter/ppa
<DavyS> fica em negrito
<fmi> ok
<fmi> ai a ultima pergunta
<fmi> tem como atualizar o central de programa ubuntu
<fmi> pra nova versao
<fmi> ?
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> use o gerenciador de atualizações
<fmi> mas assim eu naum quero atualizar o sistema todo so central de programas
<DavyS> fmi: então só selecione ela na lista :)
<fmi> ok
<fmi> ei tu conhece algum programa para e video desse site?
<fmi> http://videos.unopar.br/biblioteca/000056/000056998800090486.wmv
<DavyS> use o vlc
<fmi> eu naum sabia q o vlc baixava video
<fmi> e como faz
<DavyS> ah
<DavyS> pensei q queria assistir
<DavyS> não sei então ;/
<DavyS> eu uso extensões do chrome pra esse tipo de coisa
<fmi> qual e o nome da extensoes
<fmi> vou q eu baixo
<fmi> hein?
<RodrigO23> ow galera
<RodrigO23> alguem ja conseguiu instalar impressora Lexmark no ubuntu
<gnome-> eae
<janailson> Olá, Ubunteros...
<gnome-> olá,
<gnome-> não sei se sou ``ubunteiro'' mas ...
<gnome-> :X
<janailson> :s
<janailson> mas pq você tem essa dúvida ?
<janailson> rs
<gnome-> aha
<gnome-> gente
<gnome-> tou tendo um probleminha
<gnome-> vocês sabem se tem uma verção do skype para linux acessível ao orca?
<gnome-> nao sei que tá havendo mais meu orca resolveu dá ``
<gnome-> skype inacessível e nao ler nada
<gnome-> olá
<gnome-> ainda tem alguém do linuxacessivel por aqui?
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-31
<lucas_> dae galera
<gnome-> oi lucas_
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> amanha to isntalando o 12.0alguma coisa
<lucas_> \o/
<lucas_> to empolgadão
<gnome-> 12.04, sugiro
<gnome-> se nao tiver interface com gnome nem me importo auaua
<lucas_> pq ?
<gnome-> porque o gnome é a interface que roda o orca
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<lucas_> o orca ?
<lucas_> q q eh isso ?
<diegovieiraeti> boa noite.
<RodrigO> fala diegovieiraeti
<diegovieiraeti> e ae?
<RodrigO> blza?
<diegovieiraeti> to pensando em por o pear os no pc por uns tempos :P
<RodrigO> legal
<diegovieiraeti> acabei de baixar. só falta gravar, fazer os backups :p
<lucas_> o pear?
<lucas_> noó
<lucas_> eu so tri espicula[
<lucas_> soó qro sab oq q eh as coisa
<lucas_> AOSPKPOASKPOSAK
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_,  http://pear-os-linux.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=21
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO, backup = 100gb :X
<RodrigO> Q 100 gb?
<gnome-> lucas_, orca leitor de telas, abre teu terminal e digita orca e um enter que discobres
<RodrigO> pior eu
<RodrigO> eu peguei uma maquina aqui
<RodrigO> pra consertar
<lucas_> apareceu 3 opção
<lucas_> eu escolho oq ?
<RodrigO> o cliente queria todas as musicas filmes, fotos, arquivos, tudo deve ter dado uns 300Gb
<diegovieiraeti> haahahah
<lucas_> gnome ?
<lucas_> apareceu 3 opções
<diegovieiraeti> meu backup na real é 600GB
<lucas_> sintetizador padrão
<lucas_> espeak
<lucas_> dummy
<lucas_> eu coloko oq ?
<diegovieiraeti> mas no HD do linux só tem 100GB de arquivos
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> foi foi e nao aconteceu nada
<lucas_> :
<lucas_> :/
<lucas_> o pear eh um simulador de mac ?
<ReVoLtS> lucas_, é uma distro linux
<ReVoLtS> baseada no ubuntu
<lucas_> mas eh como simulador neh
<lucas_> aparencia e pá
<ReVoLtS> não
<ReVoLtS> usa o gnome 3 :D
<ReVoLtS> fizeram para  ser bem parecido ;D
<gnome-> desculpa
<lucas_> O.o
<gnome-> eu estava lendo p
<gnome-> :O:O
<gnome-> só quiz te amostrar cara
<lucas_> eu achei bem bacana cara
<lucas_> gostei
<gnome-> se tua caixa de som tiver lugada notará que ele vai falar alg
<lucas_> mas tenho medo de coloka isso no pc
<lucas_> nao dexa mais lento ?
<lucas_> fala um monte
<gnome-> nao
<lucas_> POASKPOKSPOKASOPASK
<lucas_> eu pensei q tu tava falando do peralinux
<gnome-> killall orca
<lucas_> POASKPOSKPOASK
<lucas_> agora entendendi
<lucas_> sim sim
<lucas_> dai vai perguntando uns treco neh
<lucas_> da linguage e tal
<gnome-> sim
<lucas_> show cara
<lucas_> eu achei loko
<gnome-> vai preenchendo
<lucas_> to brincando com ele agora
<lucas_> POASKPOSKPOASK
<lucas_> mas isso eh alguma coisa seria ?
<gnome-> sim é
<ReVoLtS> como te falei, ele é uma distro linux, não um software
<gnome-> pra nós, deficientes visuais isso nos aucilia na leitura da tela
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> agora eu escrevi de novo orca
<lucas_> e abriu um treco
<lucas_> o terminal escreveu um monte de coisa G.G
<lucas_> oq q eu fiz ????
<lucas_> :O
<lucas_> caraleo ,oq ta acontecendo :O
<gnome-> digita killall python
<gnome-> vai fechar isso
<ReVoLtS> :X
<gnome-> aliás, deve fechar
<lucas_> eu escrevei
<lucas_> dai sumiu
<gnome-> entao
<lucas_> e oq tava aparecendo no terminal paro de aparece
<gnome-> killall matar todos em python
<lucas_> masoq eh isso ?
<lucas_> esse distro eh bom ?
<gnome-> nao é uma distro
<gnome-> é um ambiente gráfico
<gnome-> tipo unite
<gnome-> e taus
<ReVoLtS> lucas_, é um linux assim como ubuntu, debian....
<gnome-> quando for ``brincar'' com o orca abre ele com alt f2 e digita orca pelo terminal eu nao gosto p
<gnome-> nao é nao diego
<gnome-> pesquisa na google que é.
<gnome-> olha
<gnome-> linuxacessivel.org
<gnome-> mas isso só é mais adapitado eu mesmo uso o próprio ubuntu
<gnome-> sem nem um problema ou complicação
<ReVoLtS> gnome-, estou falando osbre o PEAR OS
<ReVoLtS> sobre*
<gnome-> sauhsahusahusahs
 * ReVoLtS quietinho
<gnome-> tou lendo um livrinhop
<gnome-> gosto de ler as vezes para acaumar os nervos p
<lucas_> q ?
<ReVoLtS> [kernel], ;)
<[kernel]> ReVoLtS, :)
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_, cara
<lucas_> e ai gurisada
<vitorlobo_> ae
<lucas_> vamo faze um debate ?
<[kernel]> tu sabe qual arquivo o cs grava a resolucao?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_, eu fui inventar de trocar.. agora nao pega mais..
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  digita winecfg e tenta resolver porla
<[kernel]> ok
<lucas_> vamu faze um debate ?
<lucas_> posso começa um debate ?
<al4nc4ds>  espera eu sair kkk
<lucas_> ql melhor ? gtx 680 AMD HD7970 AMD HD6990 ?
<lucas_> ql melhor ? gtx 680 AMD HD7970 AMD HD6990 ?
<Monarquista> melhor pra que...?!
<lucas_> jogo neh
<lucas_> essa placa eh as q eu acho mais foda
<Monarquista> ué, quem determina isso é o que você quer usar com isso...
<lucas_> e tm tbm uma la na nvidea quadro 6gb mas ela eh muito fora do comum
<lucas_> ta
<lucas_> ams em kesito placa foda
<lucas_> ql q eh a melhor ?
<lucas_> agent tm q se guia no preço ou tm q itende ?
<Monarquista> julgo assim, se roda um seguinte aplicativo que goste da melhor forma possivel custando pouco é a que escolho!
<Monarquista> levo tudo em conta, temperatura, gasto de energia, custo beneficio..
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> entre aki
<lucas_> http://www.firstplace.com.br/
<lucas_> vc passa de giro com os pc
<lucas_> eu fiz um pc baratinhu e bom
<lucas_> 2500,nao ta caro neh ?
<Monarquista> lucas
<Monarquista> lucas_,  PM
<lucas_> lucas_, PM ?
<gnome-> bah
<gnome-> que guris :D
<lucas_> eu so burro
<lucas_> nem ligue
<lucas_> PAOSKPOKASPOAKS
<lucas_> eh q eu entrei ontem nesse xchat
<lucas_> nem sei como funciona direito
<gnome-> ah nem uso placa de vídeo
<gnome-> sou mais lucrativo pois nem munitor uso auauauua
<lucas_> como isso ?
<lucas_> gnome ?
<gnome-> eu sou dv cara
<gnome-> uso só placa de som teclado e gabinete e só p
<lucas_> aaa para
<lucas_> agora vc ta usando soó isso ?
<gnome-> sim risada
<gnome-> fone de ouvidos teclado e gabinete auau
<lucas_> para de menti home
<lucas_> soó milongueia
<gnome-> sério
<gnome-> tu viu como é o orca
<gnome-> ele ler a tela pra min
<gnome-> só uso munitor quando uma pesosa precisa ler a ttela caso meu orca ``bugar''
<gnome-> pessoa
<lucas_> 5450 eh boa
<lucas_> ati?
<lucas_> pliz
<lucas_> alguem ai m da uma luz
<lucas_> o cara keh m vende
<lucas_> 5450
<lucas_> ati
<lucas_> ddr3
<gnome-> ahaha
<gnome-> melhor montar o próprio pc auaua
<lucas_> uma 5450 eh ruim ?
<gnome-> soupécimo em parte física
<gnome-> melhor na lógica p
<lucas_> gnome
<lucas_> oq vc faz soó com a cpu e o teclado ligado ?
<gnome-> tudopoooo
<gnome-> tudo digo
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_, nao achei nada relacionado a resolução
<[kernel]> eu alterei a resolucao dentro do jogo
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  winecfg > graphics
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  clica em emular area de trabalho virtual
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  e muda a resolução
<[kernel]> ok
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  em direct3d muda se tiver a placa de video
<[kernel]> deu certo aqui
<[kernel]> :D
<RodrigO> flw pessoal
<RodrigO> boa noite
<RodrigO> =]
<gnome-> vai com Deus
<RodrigO> amem
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_, funcionou aqui
<[kernel]> mais...
<[kernel]> ele emula uma janela pequena
<[kernel]> nao tem como ele emular a janela inteira?
<vitorlobo_> [kernel], faz isso...muda no jogo pra tentar voltar ao normal..e muda denovo no wine :P
<[kernel]> ah sim
<[kernel]> ta beleza
<[kernel]> era isso que eu tava pensando
<[kernel]> ;D
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_, deu certo mano
<[kernel]> valeu pela a força
<[kernel]> ;D
<gnome-> [kernel] fala sério mano nunca ouviu falar do Orca?
<[kernel]> porque gnome-
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  acabou de aprender o gambi method
<vitorlobo_> metodo gambiarra
<gnome-> [kernel]: nada só curiosidade
<gnome-> bah
<gnome-> vcs em? p
<[kernel]> eu mau uso ubuntu
<[kernel]> tou no slack
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo_> [kernel], o wine do debian funfa melhor q o do ubuntu
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  deve ser pq uso debian stable
<vitorlobo_> o ubuntu é unstable..dai fica dando bug com as versoes bugadas do wine
<[kernel]> wine vive bugando
<vitorlobo_> aqui funfa sussa
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> aqui ele funciona
<vitorlobo_> pq tem a versao stable dele ne
<[kernel]> mais so no KDE com um mouse
<[kernel]> mais no terminal
<[kernel]> ele dar um erro no $DISPLAY
<vitorlobo_> linux é bom mesmo é pra estudante de programação
<vitorlobo_> aí...n querem saber de outra cosia
<vitorlobo_> coisa
<vitorlobo_> ou é linux ou mac
<vitorlobo_> se for windows.......tem q aprender 3 anos de secamento de gelo com flanela antes
<[kernel]> O Orca é uma tecnologia assistiva livre, de código aberto, flexível, extensível e poderosa para pessoas com deficiência visual
<vitorlobo_> depois q vc ficar especialista ....dai da pra programar no windows
<[kernel]> nao sou deficiente visual gnome-
<[kernel]> =/
<vitorlobo_> [kernel],  ele pegou pesado
<vitorlobo_> auhauhauaha
<[kernel]> :(
<gnome-> aha
<ReVoLtS> :X
<gnome-> dia cato :X
<gnome-> chato digo
<gnome-> nada de bom pra fazer ...
<gnome-> alguma novidade diego?
<gnome-> ou revouts que seja p
<gnome-> q gente pra cair :X
<gnome-> até gnt.
<gnome-> boa noite  e até mais
<vitorlobo_> galera
<vitorlobo_> fuidormir
<vitorlobo_> falws
<[kernel]> valeu fera
<[kernel]> ;D
<[kernel]> vitorlobo_, Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<[kernel]> essa é o erro do wine quando eu tento executa-lo atravez do terminal
<samwilliam> [kernel], você está tentando executar o wine como root?
<[kernel]> sim
<samwilliam> provavelmente, só conseguirá executar através de um usuário comum
<samwilliam> você teria algum motivo para usar o wine como root?
<[kernel]> samwilliam, nao
<[kernel]> ele funciona normal no mouse
<[kernel]> so nao no terminal
<[kernel]> :/
<samwilliam> seja como for, aí vai uma dica a qual está na wiki do Wine para a pergunta "Devo usar o Wine como root?": "Should I run Wine as root? NEVER run Wine as root!" Ou seja, nunca use o Wine como root.
<[kernel]> mais eu uso no meu login normal
<[kernel]> ;P
<samwilliam> kkk
<[kernel]> root é só para o necessario
<samwilliam> esses nerds que gostam de testar tudo como root só não tentam :/#rm -r * :D
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> alguem online?
<xuxuco> alguem
<xuxuco> aqi sabe ?
<xuxuco> alguem sabe configurar wqirelles no linux?
<Samwilliam> xuxuco, vc quer: configurar seu ponto de acesso, conectar-se a ele, instalar o driver do seu modem ou algo diferente?
<xuxuco> bota
<SamWilliam> xuxuco, desculpe, eu havia perguntado algumas coisas, mas meu celular desconectou. você respondeu o que precisa?
<xuxuco> sm
<xuxuco> nem vi
<SamWilliam> E seus problemas foram resolvidos?
<xuxuco> SamWilliam,
<xuxuco> ainda nao
<xuxuco> to com problema no drive nvdia
<xuxuco> do debian
<xuxuco> keria saber alguma resolução
<xuxuco> pc ta lento e resolução mto baixa
<SamWilliam> Ficou assim depois de acontecer ou fazer algo?
<xuxuco> SamWilliam,  acabei de instalar
<xuxuco> o debian
<xuxuco> sempre q instalo fica assim
<xuxuco> tenke baixar um pakote da nvdia
<xuxuco> eskeci o nome
<xuxuco> do pakote
<xuxuco> q baixa pelo aptget
<SamWilliam> Sei qual é
<xuxuco> SamWilliam, tu sabe como resolve isso
<xuxuco> qal pakote eu baixo?
<SamWilliam> Eu não sei, mas podemos encontrar uma solução, pra isso é necessário mais detalhes
<SamWilliam> É assim, normalmente, vc não é a primeira pessoa com esse problema, se vc der mais detalhes, pode ser mais fácil encontrar a melhor solução
<xuxuco> SamWilliam,
<xuxuco> acho q achei
<xuxuco> em um blog
<marlop> nouveau ou algo parecido é o nome do driver open-source se eu nao me engano
<SamWilliam> Antes e tudo, vc já tentou usar outras distribuições e teve o mesmo problema?
<xuxuco> s
<xuxuco> eu uso debian
<xuxuco> ja resolvi isso
<SamWilliam> Então parabéns
<SamWilliam> Qualquer dúvida volte aqui, sempre tem alguém aqui pra ajudar.
<chilicuil> !ot
<xuxuco> chilicuil,
<xuxuco> hi
<chilicuil> oi xuxuco vc conhece o canal offtopic do ubuntu-br?
<SamWilliam> Poxa, o pessoal não dorme, mas eu vou indo. Boa noite!
<chilicuil> boa noite SamWilliam o/
<SamWilliam> Pra vc tbm
<xuxuco> chilicuil,  nao
<xuxuco> oq tem?
<chilicuil> mmm, desejo fazer uma pergunta que nao tem que ver como ubuntu, mas preciso de falar com pessonal que fale portugues, mmm, eu estou a aprender portugues, desejo conhecer a letra duma cancao, mas nao entendo, ajo que aquim de aquim pode entender
<chilicuil> algem*
<xuxuco> ChanServ,
<xuxuco> você entende de ubuntu?
<chilicuil> xuxuco: sim
<chilicuil> xuxuco: e só que em quasi todos os canales do ubuntu-lang a um 'offtopic', ubuntu-lang-offtopic
<tortuguito> pronto
<Thiago_MBMG> bom dia a todos ...
<Thiago_MBMG> alguém on line aeee
<Thiago_MBMG> depois de muito tempo resistindo a usar o UNITY
<Thiago_MBMG> resolvi quebrar o tabu
<Thiago_MBMG> e cai dentro
<Thiago_MBMG> to usando o 11.10
<Thiago_MBMG> depois de muito tempo só usando o 10.10
<Thiago_MBMG> preciso de ajuda do pessoal pra colocar uns temas bacanas
<Thiago_MBMG> pq ta osso ...
<tortuguito> ola
<Thiago_MBMG> adoro temas dark com wallpaper minimalista
<Thiago_MBMG> bom dia tortuguito
<Thiago_MBMG> podes me ajudar com algum tema?
<tortuguito> e ae
<tortuguito> pow
<tortuguito> nem usu ubuntu
<Thiago_MBMG> rss oq tu usa
<tortuguito> debian
<Thiago_MBMG> legal ...
<Thiago_MBMG> já tentei usar ... achei muito complexo pra usar em máquina de uso pessoal
<tortuguito> kkk
<Thiago_MBMG> aonde eu trabalhava eu usava fedora...
<Thiago_MBMG> hoje uso mais ubuntu pela facilidade
<Thiago_MBMG> já usaei debian ... quando comecei
<Thiago_MBMG> gosto dele ... acho bacana
<tortuguito> pow
<tortuguito> eu me amarro
<tortuguito> melhor q ubuntu
<tortuguito> so to com uma pica aki
<Thiago_MBMG> olha esse fator de melhor eh muito relativo
<tortuguito> eu sabia como resolver mais esqueci kk to googleando
<Thiago_MBMG> uma distro deve ser analizada de diversas formas
<Thiago_MBMG> eu to
<Thiago_MBMG> batalhando com um projeto de inclusão digital com idosos
<tortuguito> rs
<Thiago_MBMG> e to tendo bons frutos com o UBUNTU
<tortuguito> a
<tortuguito> o ubuntu pra leigos
<tortuguito> é a mlehor distro
<Thiago_MBMG> eu uso aquilo que posso servir de exemplo
<Thiago_MBMG> eu hoje tenho aqui comigo uma porção de distros...
<tortuguito> kkkk
<Thiago_MBMG> uso mais o ubuntu ...
<tortuguito> s
<tortuguito> Thiago_MBMG,
<tortuguito> tu sabe mudar o idioma do kde?
<marlop> chilicuil: o offtopic é: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Thiago_MBMG> pow bichu eu naum curto kde ... no gnome eu sei q tem o "SUPORTE A IDIOMAS"
<chilicuil> obrigado marlop
<tortuguito> marlop,
<Thiago_MBMG> naum sei no kde
<tortuguito> pow
<tortuguito> acho q ja axei
<tortuguito> mais meu problema mesmo
<tortuguito> é o drive da nvdia
<tortuguito> to me matando
<tortuguito> aki
<tortuguito> kk
<[kernel]> so baixar no site da nvidia
<Thiago_MBMG> xii ...
<Thiago_MBMG> eu sempre baixo no site da nvidia
<[kernel]> sempre funciona
<Thiago_MBMG> depois coloco uns repositórios pra atualizar
<Thiago_MBMG> nunca tive problema
<[kernel]> tortuguito, ja sabe qual o drive é da sua placa?
<Thiago_MBMG> nessa maquina aqui to usando o ATI...
<[kernel]> o meu slack tbm nao reconheceu minha nVIDIA
<[kernel]> tive que baixar no site
<[kernel]> ate veio .run
<[kernel]> mais facil de instalar ;)
<tortuguito> [kernel], nvdia
<[kernel]> qual modelo
<tortuguito> [kernel],  sei la
<tortuguito> eu me lembro
<tortuguito> q na epoca
<[kernel]> digita lspci no terminal e procura algo como VGA
<tortuguito> eu baixei nvdia tools
<[kernel]> deve ter indicando o modelo dela lá
<[kernel]> 00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C73 [GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i] (rev a2)
<[kernel]> a minha é essa
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> pera
<tortuguito> ja vejo
<tortuguito> to tentando alterar
<tortuguito> o idioma do meu kde
<[kernel]> ingles fica show
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> odeio
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> esse nvdieo
<tortuguito> ta me ferrando ta lentao o pc
<tortuguito> kk
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> qal o comando pra ver o vga?
<[kernel]> lspci vai listar
<[kernel]> voce tem que procurar
<Marlus> lspci | grep VGA
<[kernel]> isso
<[kernel]> Marlus, ta acordada nega
<[kernel]> =x
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito# lspci | grep VGA
<tortuguito> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito#
<[kernel]> pronto
<[kernel]> voce vai la no site
<[kernel]> da nvidia
<[kernel]> e baixa o driver
<[kernel]> é igual ao meu
<SweetG> root@hellokitty:~# lspci | grep VGA
<SweetG> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tortuguito> blz
<SweetG> --
<SweetG> sortuda!
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> lol
<tortuguito> SweetG,
<tortuguito> ve no site da intel
<SweetG> hunrum
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal
<[kernel]> Marlus, vou testar esse studio amanha
<[kernel]> ainda nao cheguei a ver ele
<sLevin> alguém aqui sabe como deletar todas as informações do google chrome ???
<[kernel]> so por fotos..
<[kernel]> historico?
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> me ajuda achar minha placa no site da nvidia
<tortuguito> pls
<sLevin> tenho umas senhas salvas e por mais que eu dê "remover dados de navegação" continuam as senhas salvas...
<tortuguito> pc ta lentao resolução baixinha da pra ler nada
<[kernel]> é algo com 7
<tortuguito> to pirando ja
<[kernel]> 7 series
<[kernel]> tipo assim..
<[kernel]> é igual a minha
<[kernel]> o arquivo ele vem com varios suporte de varios modelos dessa serie da nvidia
<tortuguito> puta
<tortuguito> merda
<tortuguito> travou o navegador
<tortuguito> dsajdsad
<[kernel]> eiuaheiuhaiuehiaheuiaheae
<[kernel]> qual que voce ta usando
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> konquero
<tortuguito> pra ter ideia
<[kernel]> aff
<[kernel]> lixo
<tortuguito> isso
<[kernel]> troca pro mozilla
<tortuguito> é pq ta sem video
<sLevin> AJUUUUUUUUDA!!! deletar senhas salvas do google chrome !!!!
<tortuguito> deixa eu arrumar o video
<tortuguito> essa porra sem video
<tortuguito> da nao
<tortuguito> mto lerdo
<tortuguito> k
<sLevin> ALGUEM SABE ONDE EH A PASTA DE "Arquivos temporarios/definitivos" do google chrome ???
<tortuguito> [kernel],  isso é dificil instalar depois?
<[kernel]> tortuguito, GeForce 7 Series
<tortuguito> to tentando
<[kernel]> nao so digitar no terminal ./nomedoarquivo.run
<tortuguito> baixar la
<tortuguito> ta travando
<[kernel]> :/
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> pega o link pra eu da wget
<tortuguito> pls
<tortuguito> te dou 10 reais
<[kernel]> o seu é 32 bit ou 64 bits
<tortuguito> to pirando ja
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> 32
<tortuguito> i386
<tortuguito> ta travando tudoi
<[kernel]> afff
<[kernel]> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.33/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run
<[kernel]> ta ai
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito# uname -a
<tortuguito> GNU/kFreeBSD bacd0da1 8.1-1-686 #0 Fri Oct 21 22:17:01 UTC 2011 i686 i386 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1100 GNU/kFreeBSD
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito#
<[kernel]> so dar wger o endereço
<[kernel]> wget
<tortuguito> to ligado
<tortuguito> ja dei
<tortuguito> aki
<tortuguito> 1.2 mb/s
<SweetG> hehehe
<SweetG> rico de net
<[kernel]> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run
<[kernel]> depois startx
<tortuguito> ERROR: this .run file is intended for the
<tortuguito> Linux-x86 platform, but you appear to be
<tortuguito> running on GNU/kFreeBSD-x86.  Aborting installation.
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito#
<[kernel]> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run
<[kernel]> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> continua dando erro
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito# ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run
<tortuguito> ERROR: this .run file is intended for the
<tortuguito> Linux-x86 platform, but you appear to be
<tortuguito> running on GNU/kFreeBSD-x86.  Aborting installation.
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito#
<[kernel]> sua plataforma é outra :/
<tortuguito> a minha
<tortuguito> é debian 6
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> pq esse kfreebsd?
<tortuguito> Marlus,
<tortuguito> ajjuda ai
<tortuguito> pls
<tortuguito> [kernel], me da um help?
<tortuguito> rola pegar o link la do arquivo pra freebsd x86?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> voce ta no freebsd ou debian
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> to no debian 6
<tortuguito> mais esse debian q baixei é baseado em freebsd
<tortuguito> pelo q to vendo
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<[kernel]> cat /etc/issue
<[kernel]> entao o do freebsd deve servir
<tortuguito> cat /etc/issue
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito/Documentos/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-295.33/doc# cat /etc/issue
<tortuguito> Debian GNU/kFreeBSD 6.0 \n \l
<tortuguito>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito/Documentos/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-295.33/doc#
<tortuguito> [kernel], viui ai?
<[kernel]> é
<[kernel]> nao pode colar mais de 3 linhas aqui doido
<tortuguito> [kernel], foi mal
<[kernel]> galera usa o paste.ubuntu.com
<tortuguito> to bolado nem sabia q debian agora tava se baseando em freebsd
<[kernel]> eu vi
<[kernel]> agora isso
<tortuguito> [kernel], baixei hj essa distro kkk
<[kernel]> usar debian baseado em bsd
<[kernel]> hAUIeaIAeHAuieae
<tortuguito> [kernel], loucra neh?
<[kernel]> prefiro usar logo o bsd mesmo ;P
<tortuguito> nem eu sabia
<tortuguito> q eles codaram isso eu baixei
<tortuguito> depois q instalei q vi mais o ambiente é kde tem apt-get dpkg
<tortuguito> kkk
<[kernel]> Marlus, tou doido que a nova versao do slack saia cara ja faz 11 meses e nada :/
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<tortuguito> [kernel], me ajuda instalar meu drive
<tortuguito> tu q é nerd
<tortuguito> kk
<[kernel]> uia
<tortuguito> será q o do freebsd canta aqui?
<[kernel]> tem que funcionar
<tortuguito> [kernel], como instalo esse do bsd? eu baixei aki
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> veio monte de pasta e arquivos
<[kernel]> veio como?
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito/Documentos/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-295.33/doc# ls
<tortuguito> Makefile  README  XF86Config.sample  html  license.txt
<[kernel]> digita make
<[kernel]> depois make install
<tortuguito> em qpstA?
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito/Documentos/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-295.33/doc# ls
<tortuguito> Makefile  README  XF86Config.sample  html  license.txt
<[kernel]> da pasta do driver maxo
<[kernel]> entra nela
<tortuguito> qal
<[kernel]> :/
<tortuguito> é a pasta?
<tortuguito> hsiasuia
<[kernel]> voce que sabe
<tortuguito> root@bacd0da1:/home/tortuguito/Documentos/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-295.33# ls
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> Makefile  NVIDIA_Changelog  doc  lib  mk  obj  scripts  src  x11
<tortuguito> src?
<[kernel]> ja ta dentro dela
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> pico
<tortuguito> de energia
<SweetG> ops
<SweetG> vixi
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> ajuda ai man
<SweetG> tortuguito,  ele disse que voce ja estava dentro da pasta
<tortuguito> nao
<tortuguito> foi make
<tortuguito> SweetG,
<tortuguito> ta
<tortuguito> travando tudo
<tortuguito> kk
<SweetG> tortuguito, hehehe, aqui ta ruim tambem, o navegador demorar um montao
<SweetG> demora
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> e é pq outro dia tava dizendo que era hacker na outra rede =x
<tortuguito> k
<tortuguito> q odios
<tortuguito> SweetG,
<tortuguito> k
<SweetG> hehe
<SweetG> energia:
<tortuguito> nops
<tortuguito> pc mesmo
<[kernel]> troca essa distro lixo
<[kernel]> so vai ter dor de cabeça
<[kernel]> :/
<SweetG> vixi, o que ouve:
<SweetG> h
<tortuguito> ta todo bugado
<tortuguito> meu kde agora
<tortuguito> ta estrando a hora veio pro menu iniciar
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> [kernel], ajudame
<SweetG> que sux
<SweetG> pior que se for pra eu instalar outra agora
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkk
<SweetG> vai demorar mais 3h
<tortuguito> s
<tortuguito> eu so consigo
<tortuguito> abnrir o google
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> entro em algum site pra ver
<tortuguito> trava
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkk
<SweetG> vixi
<SweetG> hauhaua
<SweetG> eu vou desinstalar isso amanha
<[kernel]> SweetG, qual distro voce esta
<SweetG> a mesma q a dele
<[kernel]> vixi
<[kernel]> :/
<tortuguito> [kernel],
<tortuguito> como instalo o firefox
<tortuguito> pelo apt
<tortuguito> qal nome q ta?
<[kernel]> apt-get install firefox
<tortuguito> SweetG,
<tortuguito> ele ta travando
<tortuguito> sem eu fazer nada
<SweetG> ta soda
<SweetG> n consegui instalar nada
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> queria
<tortuguito> so instalar o drive de video
<tortuguito> ja ajudaria
<SweetG> tbm
<tortuguito> mto
<SweetG> huauahua
<root> SweetG,
<SweetG> ops
<Guest60031> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2011/07/instalar-facilmente-o-driver-nvidia-no.html
<SweetG> http://cotidianolinux.com.br/tutorial-para-instalacao-do-driver-nvidia-no-debian-6-0/
<SweetG> dessa forma nao deu certo
<Guest60031> SweetG,
<Guest60031> o seu é intel
<Guest60031> nvidia
<Guest60031> nao vai servir pra vc
<SweetG> eu sei
<SweetG> eu perguntei pra voce
<SweetG> to sem interrogacao
<Guest60031> SweetG,
<Guest60031> mais fácil
<Guest60031> amanha vc catar
<Guest60031> outra distro
<SweetG> é, tambem acho
<Guest60031> kkkk
<mateusjmf> bom dia  a todos
<SamWilliam> Bom dia, pessoal
<vitorlobo> .o
<vitorlobo> o.o
<hatoon> será que ubuntu abandonou o linux ? http://dld.bz/bjh7f
<SamWilliam> Hatoon, isto não é um offtopic?
<SamWilliam> Na dúvida, entre na página da Linux Fundation e confira a Canonical por lá: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/members
<hatoon> n
<vitorlobo> hatoon, por isso que apoio mais as distribuições que são mantidas somente e tão somente pela comunidade
<vitorlobo> hatoon,  como debian por exemplo
<vitorlobo> hatoon, o ubuntu está se tornando uma distribuição tão paga quanto o fedora da redhat ou o suse da novell
<hatoon> sim
<hatoon> tb uso debina
<hatoon> debian
<hatoon> mas uso a ubuntu
<hatoon> para cursos
<hatoon> e mas facil mostra um linux com elea
<hatoon> ela
<hatoon> n tenho nada haver com canonical ou qualquer outra empresa
<vitorlobo> hatoon,  o ambiente hightech que o unity proporciona mostrar, da uma melhor adaptação dos que vem do windows
<vitorlobo> hatoon,  nem eu....mas n axo tão errado pensar o quanto esta se tornando pago....afinal...software livre nunca quis dizer software free
<vitorlobo> ;)
<vitorlobo> hatoon,  se o próprio Richard Stallman cobra pra dar autografos... ..hehe
<hatoon> sim, na verdade o poder de usar o linux e justamente poder mudar...
<hatoon> pois
<hatoon> é
<hatoon> ele falou em uma entrevista
<hatoon> q linux e gratuito que nem cerveja
<hatoon> uns bebes outros não
<hatoon> rsrs
<hatoon> eu começei a usar o ubuntu mas pq causa dos meus alunos
<hatoon> n tenho nenhum problema com distro
<hatoon> uso comandos rsrs...
<vitorlobo> hatoon, eu só uso linux a 2 anos...só
<vitorlobo> hatoon, a informática tornou-se mais prática pra mim depois q comecei a usar linux
<vitorlobo> :)
<hatoon> bom então
<hatoon> uso desde 1996
<vitorlobo> hatoon, totalmente ou dualboot?
<hatoon> totalmente
<omelete> 96 nem pc eu tinha
<vitorlobo> hatoon,  guerreiro
<hatoon> não o linux ja esta bastante funcional
<hatoon> faço tudo que quero sem pros
<licensed> eu ja entrava no irc em 96
<licensed> bbs
<licensed> bons tempos
<virtualbox> Bom dia. Alguem poderia me ensinar a compartilhar arquivos no vbox!? Ubuntu vs Ubuntu
<RodrigO23> bom  dia galera
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  cria um nick e vamo jogar auhauhauha to la
<vitorlobo> tenso
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  nick Lobo
<vitorlobo> checa la
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<[kernel]> Your browser cannot run BrowserQuest!
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  q browser vc usa?
<[kernel]> mozila
<vitorlobo> estranho
<vitorlobo> eu tbm
<[kernel]> poisé :/
<vitorlobo> deve ser mozila desatualizado
<vitorlobo> ver a versao
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  =**
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  tava jogando com um brother aqui..parece zelda antigo
<vitorlobo> so q online
<[kernel]> sei
<[kernel]> eu jogava zelda
<[kernel]> no emulador do znes
<[kernel]> achava o maximo
<[kernel]> =D
<Torrente> Boa TArde galera ...
<diegovieiraeti> Boa tarde Torrente
<Torrente> E ai pessaol o que estão achando do Beta 2 do ubuntu ?
<diegovieiraeti> eu to gostando ;)
<Monarquista> Torrente, também estou gostando, ele tá bem mais maduro que os outros buntus com o Unity, espero que fique redondo pra o dia do lançamento! :)
<Torrente> Monarquista, espero que sim mesmo ...
<Torrente> por sinal tirando o problema eterno da instalação do catalyst não tive outro "problema"
<Monarquista> Torrente, eu uso o 10.04.4 com a AMD VGA 4350 e drive open source de video que vem no propio Ubuntu, não tenho o que reclamar!
<Monarquista> até efeitos fluem sem problemas!
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, :)
<Torrente> eu tambem não...
<Torrente> é mais para meus emuladores .. tenho uma 6870 e gosto de ver como vair o desempenho frente outro so ...
<Torrente> pois o dolphin-emu usando opengl no linux fica mais fluido ...
<Torrente> por exemplo...
<samuel> boa tarde
<samuel> alguem online  ?
<patrick_> opa sempre
<samuel> tentando instalar dois monitores no ubuntu com placa de video ATI RAdeon 5450
<samuel> acho qeu agora vai
<mencoli> quando digito snort -dve
<mencoli> ERROR: Failed to lookup for interface: no suitable device found. Please specify one with -i switch
<mencoli> Fatal Error, Quitting..
<mencoli> vem este erro...
<fullt> fullt
<RodrigO23> Fala gelara
<RodrigO23> galera
<patrick_> opa Rodrig023
<patrick_> opa RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> fala Patrick
<RodrigO23> como vc tah manow
<RodrigO23> patrick_, com vc tah
<patrick_> d boa como sempre
<patrick_> estudando
<patrick_> xD
<RodrigO23> pow eu tmb
<patrick_> tem q ser area de computação hj em dia preciso ta atualizado
<patrick_> senao to fuu
<patrick_> ^^
<RodrigO23> hsuSHUHSuHS
<Torrente> Voltei ...
<Monarquista> RodrigO23, ?
<licensed> droga de update do flash.. ficou tudo azul os videos aqui
<patrick_> reinstala uai
<licensed> reinstalar o que, o flash? e resolve?
<licensed> resolvi ja =D desabilitei a aceleracao de hardware no settings
<Torrente> esta muito bugado o flash deve ser por isso que vão para de atualizar ele ...
<patrick_> o meu ta d boa
<patrick_> nunca tive problemas
<Torrente> patrick_, srsrs testa assitir um video na net em flash em que o site use um player não nativo ...
<patrick_> hm
<patrick_> farei esse teste depois
<Torrente> para solucionar o site tem que modificar o htacess root do site para solucionar .. ( gabiarra oficial srsrs )
<robinhood> allguem
<robinhood> me ajuda?
<robinhood> como
<robinhood> eu abro terminal no ubuntu?
<Torrente> procura terminal nos softwares srsrsrs
<RodrigO23> usa atalho nos teclados
<RodrigO23> ctrl + alt + T
<xuxuco> rodr1go,
<xuxuco> vlw
<xuxuco> terminal fica escondido
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> RodrigO23,  qal comando mesmo pra criar senha do root?
<RodrigO23> xuxuco, o comando é sudo <senha> root
<RodrigO23> sudo passwd root
<RodrigO23> é esse
<RodrigO23> sudo passwd root
<RodrigO23> conseguiu xuxuco
<RodrigO23> ?
<fmi> opa to com problema no mantra security tolkit
<fmi> tem como alguem mim ajuda
<fmi> ?
<xuxuco> opa
<xuxuco> vo tentar
<xuxuco> consegui mais ainda to com problemas
<xuxuco> preciso
<xuxuco> de ajuda
<xuxuco> fmi, se sabe instalar o drive da nvdia no ubuntu?
<xuxuco> chronos, sabe instalar o drive nvdia no linux?
<fmi> not
<xuxuco> nem todo mundo
<xuxuco> é besta
<chronos> apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<chronos> tem uma pagina no wiki do ubuntu sobre isso
<chronos> usa apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings --reinstall se vc atualizou o kernel
<xuxuco> ChanServ,
<xuxuco> vo tentar aqui
<xuxuco> chronos,  eu baixei agora a ultima versão no site 10.11
<xuxuco> ou 11.10 algo assim e instalei
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> chronos,  usei apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<xuxuco> ta baixando aqui e instalando 92 mb
<xuxuco> chronos,  pronto
<xuxuco> so rebotar?
<xuxuco> depois disso
<xuxuco> ou tenke dar algum outro comando?
<xuxuco> chronos,  ?
<guest-f17oeI> alguem ai ?????
<guest-f17oeI> alguem ai ?????
<guest-f17oeI> alguem ai ?????
<guest-f17oeI> alguem ai ?????
<omelete> ñ
<guest-f17oeI_> alguem ai ?????
<patrick_> opa
<guest-f17oeI_> cara
<guest-f17oeI_> eu baxei o iso do linux 12.04
<guest-f17oeI_> mas nao sei como isntala
<guest-f17oeI_> :/
<patrick_> usa vm
<guest-f17oeI_> vm ?
<patrick_> ou em computador mesmo?
<guest-f17oeI_> ta aki no pc o iso
<guest-f17oeI_> eu gravei no nero como dados o iso
<guest-f17oeI_> dai eu to com ele no cd
<guest-f17oeI_> dai como q eu instalo ?
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, como dadosn ão vai funcionar
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, tem que ser como imagem
<guest-f17oeI_> como faz isso ?
<guest-f17oeI_> tm q grava em otro cd ?
<guest-f17oeI_> nao tm como eu emula o iso ?
<patrick_> passa para um pendrive
<patrick_> e uma alternativa
<guest-f17oeI_> pode ser tipo cartão de memoria neh ?
<guest-f17oeI_> dai eu coloko ali no leitor de cartoes
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tira-duvidas/2093
<patrick_> mais facil
<patrick_> passa somente a iso no pendrive e da boot nele
<patrick_> ^^
<guest-f17oeI_> tipo
<guest-f17oeI_> renicia a makina /
<guest-f17oeI_> ?
<guest-f17oeI_> e isntala ?
<patrick_> é
<patrick_> mas tu vai fazer dual boot?
<guest-f17oeI_> o boot q tu ta falando , eh la no central boot e seleciona tipo hd ou cdrom ?
<guest-f17oeI_> eu qro instala por cima desse
<guest-f17oeI_> entende?
<patrick_> ta
<guest-f17oeI_> tipo, atualiza esse neh
<patrick_> só fazer a instalação completa
<guest-f17oeI_> como isso ?
<guest-f17oeI_> coloko ele num pen drive e reniciu a makina ?
<guest-f17oeI_> ?
<guest-f17oeI_> patrick
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> mas dxa nada no pendrive
<patrick_> só a iso
<patrick_> depois da boot no pendrive
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, você está usando ubuntu já?
<guest-f17oeI_> sim
<guest-f17oeI_> eu to no 10.11
<guest-f17oeI_> qro atualiza
<guest-f17oeI_> dai baxei a iso
<guest-f17oeI_> eh lo larga no pen drive então e la no sistema da boot pra ele vim por primero ?
<patrick_> é
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, procure pela ferramenta, Criador de discos de inicialização
<guest-f17oeI_> ond eu acho isso ?
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, nela você informa onde está a iso, informa em qual pendrive que gerar, e manda criar
<Ubuntero> ele vai deixar o pendrive pronto para ser inicializado como instalador
<guest-f17oeI_> onde eu baxo isso ?
<Ubuntero> aí sim é só mudar o boot do seu computador
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, faz parte do sistema
<patrick_> mas Ubuntero, desta forma o pendrive nao servira para mais nada
<patrick_> só pra iso
<Ubuntero> Patricia, serviria sim, os dados não são apagados
<patrick_> patricia???
<Ubuntero> Patricia, ops, nick errado
<patrick_> '-'
<guest-f17oeI_> noó
<guest-f17oeI_> APOSKPOAKSPOKAS
<patrick_> vishh
<guest-f17oeI_> mas depois q eu fize isso
<Ubuntero> patrick_, serviria sim
<guest-f17oeI_> eu formato o pendrive e volta ao normal ?
<patrick_> serv n que ja fiz testes
<patrick_> ¬¬
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, o programa apenas copia os dados necessários e marca o pendrive como inicializavel
<Ubuntero> se apagar o que ele copia ele fica normal
<patrick_> ele grava no pendrive
<patrick_> perdi 2 pendrives meu com isso
<guest-f17oeI_> eu nao consigo copia do cd o iso,pq ?
<patrick_> mas ta blz
<Ubuntero> patrick_, serve sim, a não ser que você tenha marcado para apagar os dados e deixado espaço para persistencia
<guest-f17oeI_> eu nao consigo copia o iso do cd,pq isso ?
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, voce tem a iso no seu computador ou só no cd?
<guest-f17oeI_> no cd
<patrick_> ve as permissoes q vc tem no pendrive
<guest-f17oeI_> nao nao
<guest-f17oeI_> no cd
<patrick_> ata
<patrick_> ¬¬
<guest-f17oeI_> eu nao consigo copia pro pc
<guest-f17oeI_> pq ?
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, está dando algum erro?
<guest-f17oeI_> sim
<guest-f17oeI_> Houve um erro ao copiar o arquivo para /tmp/guest-f17oeI.
<guest-f17oeI_> Erro ao unir o arquivo: Erro de entrada/saída
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, provavelmente a gravação no cd não foi finalizada corretamente
<guest-f17oeI_> foi sim
<guest-f17oeI_> o cara m empresto um e otro eu gravei com a iso
<guest-f17oeI_> e nenhum dos dois ta dando
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, se não tiver nada de errado com a gravação do cd, há algo de errado com o seu leitor
<guest-f17oeI_> mas ta trankuilo cara
<guest-f17oeI_> eu tentei monta um imagem com o gnome iso
<guest-f17oeI_> dai aparece
<guest-f17oeI_> operação nao permitida
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, ao montar ele não le toda a iso, só o suficiente para montar
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, ao copiar que vi ler todo o conteúdo
<guest-f17oeI_> mas nao ta dando
<SweetG> boa noite, alguém pode me ajudar?
<guest-f17oeI_> aparece o erro
<guest-f17oeI_> oq eu faço ?
<guest-f17oeI_> antes eu reniciei o pc e aparece un treco ,tipo qndo agente formata o windons,akela tela preta soó com as letra soó q dai eu pensei q era soó aperta qlqr tecla mas aparece pra mim amnda faze algum commando
<guest-f17oeI_> dai nao sei oq faze
<SweetG> estou com um problema, instalei o drive da nvidia e ao reiniciar nao inicia, dá monitor fora de frequencia.
<guest-f17oeI_> alguem sab oq faze?
<guest-f17oeI_> o ubuntu nao atualiza pra versão 12.04 por pacote mesmo,tipo ali pelo terminal ou pelo gerenciador de atualização ?
<guest-f17oeI_>  ?
<patrick_> eu creio que de
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, pelo terminal dá para usar o comando sudo do-release-upgrade ou o comando sudo update-manager -d
<guest-f17oeI_> atualiza pra versão 12.04?
<Ubuntero> com o -d sim
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, só lembrando que a 12.04 não está na versão final, é versão beta ainda
<Ubuntero> guest-f17oeI_, valeria a pena esperar mais um mês pela final
<guest-f17oeI_> cara
<guest-f17oeI_> eu sei pq nao tava copiando
<guest-f17oeI_> eh q eu entrei pelo convidado
<guest-f17oeI_> e nao pelo usuario
<guest-f17oeI_> agora ta copiando pro pc
<guest-f17oeI_> dai vo tenta monta a imagem no pendrive e instala neh
<patrick_> ¬¬
<guest-f17oeI_> pelo gnome iso
<SweetG> estou com um problema, instalei o drive da nvidia e ao reiniciar nao inicia, dá monitor fora de frequencia.
<guest-f17oeI_> faz a imagem no pendrive neh ?
<patrick_> s
<guest-f17oeI_> eba
<guest-f17oeI_> dai eu vo t q renicia o pc ?
<patrick_> claro
<patrick_> ein
<patrick_> mas como o ubuntero disse
<patrick_> valeria mais a pena esperar um pouco mais
<cck4> SweetG: control alt f1 funciona?
<SweetG> cck4, mas ele nem chega a iniciar, se eu der ctrl alt f1 vai aparecer o que?
<cck4> SweetG: fora de sincronia significa que foi fixado um modo de video que o monitor não suporta.
<cck4> SweetG: e isso quase sempre acontece apenas quando da carga do servidor X.
<cck4> SweetG: control alt f1  muda para o "prompt" da linha de comando.
<SweetG> humm, mas tipo
<SweetG> ao iniciar o pc, ele nao chega nem a iniciar o ubuntu
<SweetG> depois que passa da bios, ja da monitor fora de frequencia
<cck4> SweetG: antes de vc instalar drive da nvidia o sistema estava funcionando normalmente?
<SweetG> estava sim
<cck4> SweetG: vc sabe o que vem a ser grub?
<SweetG> o trequinho que mostra os s.o instalados né? ihhi
<cck4> SweetG: sim.
<cck4> SweetG: ele era mostrado antes?
<lucas_> galera
<SweetG> nao
<lucas_> ql q eh o comondo pra atualiza pro 12.04
<lucas_> pela terminal
<lucas_> ?
<SweetG> cck4,
<lucas_> pelo*
<lucas_> ql q eh o comando pra atualiza pelo terminal pra 12.04?
<lucas_> ql q eh o comando pra atualiza pelo terminal pra 12.04?
<patrick_> pra q atualizar amigo
<patrick_> espera a versao final
<patrick_> rlx ae
<cck4> SweetG: sim?
<SweetG> cck4,  nao, ele nao montou o grub :/
<cck4> SweetG: o quê vc quer dizer por: ele não montou o grub.
<SweetG> cck4, pq eu tenho winxp e ubuntu, e ele nao mostrou, ja cai direto no ubuntu
<abadia> ola
<abadia> SweetG
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> meu xorg
<xuxuco> bugou
<SweetG> xuxuco, to pedindo ajuda pro cck4
<SweetG> :)
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> esse cck4 manja de algo?
<SweetG> acho que manja
<cck4> SweetG: dê boot pelo livecd do ubuntu. monte o partição do ubuntu e renomei o /etc/X11/xorg.conf. desmonte a partição e dê boot.
<SweetG> certo
<SweetG> obrigada
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-01
<cck4> SweetG: precisando disponha. :)
<SweetG> alguem conseguiu usar o emesene? o meu nao conecta
<ftruzzi> alguem tem uma ml 2165w ai?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite...
<Patricia> :)
<Francisco_Favaro> :)
<Patricia> freenode cada dia + bugada
<vIRCio-7236> oi
<[kernel]> Torrente, :D
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  iai blz mano? acordou cedo?
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ;**
<vitorlobo> coringao, ta aprendendo c++ ja ou ta bem no inicio?
<bino> bom dia
<Tds_MG> Bom dia. Alguém faz uso do Ubuntu 12.04?
<Tds_MG> Ao minimizar janelas abertas percebe-se certas travadinhas.
<Tds_MG> Seria normal?
<lucas__> alguem ai ?????
<lucas__> alguem ai ?????
<lucas__> alguem ai ?????
<kevin_Mitnick> e ae pessoal
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem ja instalou o exploit t50?
<kevin_Mitnick> precisando de ajuda
<kevin_Mitnick> não conssigo instala-lo
<[kernel]> kevin_Mitnick, aqui nao damos suporte a isso
<[kernel]> :/
<Darck> Boa tarde!
<cicerocick> boa tarde
<cicerocick> galera, to com um probleminha, eu to querendo saber como e que eu vo fazer meu ubuntu reconhecer meu controlador de mid A300 pro
<cicerocick> alguem pode me ajudar?
<kevin_Mitnick> não dão suporte a uma isntalação?
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem ai ja instalou o exploit t50
<[kernel]> ja falei nao damos suporte a esse tipo de programas.
<kevin_Mitnick> kernel qual o motivo?
<kevin_Mitnick> posso saber por gentileza?
<[kernel]> esse programa tem finalidade para atacar
<[kernel]> aqui é um canal de suporte a distribuição Ubuntu Brasil ;)
<kevin_Mitnick> aa
<kevin_Mitnick> desculpa então
<[kernel]> :D
<kevin_Mitnick> sou técnico e na minha empresa roda o squid
<kevin_Mitnick> queria vê o nivel de vulnerabilidade
<kevin_Mitnick> mas tudo bem
<kevin_Mitnick> :)
<[kernel]> nivel de vulnerabilidade?
<[kernel]> o t50 é um exploit de ataque de negação de serviço
<[kernel]> tem nada haver
<[kernel]> :/
<kevin_Mitnick> isso
<kevin_Mitnick> ddos
<kevin_Mitnick> queria vê até onde o servidor suportaria o ataque
<kevin_Mitnick> o numero de pacotes injetado
<[kernel]> AUHeUAIehuAHeiAHie
<[kernel]> pra isso voce precisa de varias maquinas
<[kernel]> ;P
<kevin_Mitnick> não necessariamente
<kevin_Mitnick> apenas 2 ja está de bom tamanho
<kevin_Mitnick> ja que o numero de pacotes é intensso
<[kernel]> entao boa sorte
<[kernel]> ;)
<kevin_Mitnick> wlw
<kevin_Mitnick> pode me indicar outro canal
<kevin_Mitnick> que possa debater esse assunto
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<[kernel]> murder, ;)
<murder> o nbrito nao vai gostar nada do t50 ser chamado de exploit.
<[kernel]> kevin_Mitnick, aqui nessa rede nao tem suporte há isso
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<[kernel]> essa rede é de suporte ao Sistema Operacional Linux e ambas distribuiçoes
<guinux> Boa noite
<guinux> Como faço carregar um módulo no boot? Já coloquei em /etc/modules mas não funcionou. Uso o Kubuntu 12.04 beta2
<Torrente> pessoal fiz um instalação limpa do BEta 2 12.4 .. aquele caso do HUD foi corrigido sim ...
<Torrente> OBS: devido confs do compiz quando é feita atualização via CD alternate fica bugado ...
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-25
<CyL> @whoami
<ubotu-br> CyL: I don't recognize you.
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> on it
<Flynn_> boa noite
<CyL> Flynn_: Boa noite
<hggdh> netsplits...
<Lannezinha> quais são os pacotes necessários para o som pegou no ubuntu?
<Lannezinha> pegar*
<Lannezinha> vitorlobo,
<Lannezinha> Ursinhal, poderia me dar um suporte com meu áudio?
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha,  =]
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, digita alsamixer no terminal e ver se abre algo
<GuilhermeCunha> alsamixer salvador de audio
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<Lannezinha> abriu um menu de volume
<Lannezinha> e agora?
<Lannezinha> vitorlobo, Eu tenho o pulseaudio e o alsa instalado, é preciso os dois ou só um roda o som?
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, aumenta o volume da zorra toda no alsamixer
<Lannezinha> já ta no máximo mas não toca nada
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, http://bpaste.net/show/NvdfgkLMBlEtbdNx8GcK/
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, copia e cola esse comando no terminal
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha,  ele vai instalar os codec's de audio e video tudo
<vitorlobo> de vez
<vitorlobo> e compactadores tudo tbm
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 faac faad ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora flac icedax id3v2 lame libflac++6 libjpeg-progs libmpeg3-1 mencoder mjpegtools mp3gain mpeg2dec mpeg3-utils mpegdemux mpg123 mpg321 regionset sox uudeview vorbis-tools x264 arj lha p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar rar unrar unace-nonfree sharutils uudeview mpack cabextract -y --force-yes
<vitorlobo> é o comando
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, fez?
<Lannezinha> sim
<Lannezinha> acho que uma atualização de kernel resolve, quais arquivos preciso para atualizar?
<Lannezinha> linux-image linux-headers firmware-linux é só esses?
<Lannezinha> vou atualizar pelo apt
<Lannezinha> vitorlobo,
<Lannezinha> ubuntero_,
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha,  oi
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, agora vc precisa dar um reboot
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, e quando voltar vc testa
<vitorlobo> =]
<Lannezinha> não foi
<Lannezinha> acho que não ta reconhecendo minha placa de som
<Lannezinha> tenho que atualizar o kernel
<Lannezinha> mas não sei o que preciso instalar, dei um aptitude search linux-image e a versão mais nova disponível é a 3.2.0
<Lannezinha> vitoq
<xGrind> Lannezinha, qual o problema?
<Lannezinha> to querendo atualizar meu kernel, pois meu laptop não ta reconhecendo o som
<Lannezinha> xGrind,
<xGrind> Lannezinha, qual versao do Ubuntu e qual versao do kernel instalado?
<xGrind> abre o terminal e digita: uname -a
<Lannezinha> # uname -a
<Lannezinha> Linux Notebook 3.5.0-26-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 11 22:19:42 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<xGrind> agora um cat /etc/issue
<Lannezinha> 12.04
<xGrind> Lannezinha, entra no synaptic  e procura o kernel 3.2
<Lannezinha> ja
<Lannezinha> é o linux-image?
<xGrind> instala o 3.2 e qndo reiniciar o pc, entra com ele
<xGrind> vitorlobo, netsplit de presente ae? kk
<Lannezinha> mas eu não sei quais são os arquivos do kernel
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ré
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, eu duvido q seja o kernel
<Lannezinha> eu também duvido que seja
<Lannezinha> acabei de atualizar, vamos ver
<Lannezinha> vamos apostar 20 reais
<Lannezinha> funcionou :)
<Lannezinha> mas em compensação minha placa wireless deu wipe
<paladinn> rs
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, o kernel acrescenta hardwares a lista no source....só o fato de seu hardware ter sido detectado, quer dizer q esse kernel ...ta bom no seu. Então, isola o problema para configuração mesmo
<Lannezinha> e agora pra eu subir novamente minha placa de rede sem fio
<vitorlobo> Lannezinha, conseguiu resolver o som?
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<sagat> uma empresa na qual eu prestava serviços
<sagat> cancelou o contrato
<sagat> porém desfiz uma sociedade
<sagat> eo o cara mudou a senha
<sagat> eu preciso somente apagar meu usuário desse equipamento
<sagat> tenho medo de usarem de ma fé o meu usuário
<sagat> alguem ai tem um caminho por onde posso ocmeçar
<alvaro> Olá
<alvaro> Eu estou entrando na era Linux(Ubuntu), e estou precisando de um suporte
<meiranetto> boa noite! alguem vivo por aqui
<YokoBR> galera, finalmente consegui uma solução pra quem usa o driver ati legacy
<meiranetto> Qual é o nome do aplicativo ou como faço para deixar o meu desktop com algumas animações na tela
<YokoBR> meiranetto, compiz
<meiranetto> valeu
<meiranetto> !quit
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'quit' not found
<meiranetto> quit
<Governador> alguem on?
<xGrind> Governador, hi
<Governador> man
<Governador> mexe com o netbeans?
<Governador> xGrind: speak portugueses?
<xGrind> Governador, falae :D
<xGrind> nunca usei ;x
<Governador> humm
<Governador> foda
<Governador> preciso de um help
<xGrind> tem o canal , mas é ingles
<Governador> qual?
<Governador> me viro aqui
<Governador> uso o tradutor pra ajudar
<Governador> meu ingles é péssimo
<xGrind> Governador, /j netbeans
<Governador> vi aqui
<Governador> negada off
<semcentro> chronium não toca faixas do bandcamp???
<Governador> nem uso ele
<Governador> prefiro o firefox
<semcentro> também estou com problemas pra enviar a chave gnuPG pro servidor
<Vergnugen> Estou com um bug depois da atualização de ontem à noite. Meus Canais de Software não abrem nas Configurações do Sistema. Já instalei e desinstalei várias vezes e nada. alguma sugestão?
<Vergnugen> Já resolvi o problema. Achei a resposta em uma comunidade alemã.
<CyL> Vergnugen: Se importaria em compartilhar?
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<pauloolhos> Ola a todos...
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece bem do bacula?
<CyL> pauloolhos: Talvez fosse melhor fazer a sua pergunta diretamente, pois mesmo que alguém não conheça bem, pode ser capaz de lhe responder.
<pauloolhos> ok
<rafaelcunha> Eu tinha o Ubuntu 12.04 instalado e estava com problema de aquecimento, bastou eu instalar outra distro que o problema sumiu. Já vi várias reclamações em foruns sobre o assunto, mas nenhum solução eficaz.
<rafaelcunha> Acho que tem a ver com o uso do compiz e do unity.
<samurai_black> rafaelcunha, tem um rapaz que tava com problema semelhante, deixa ver se acho aqui...
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<rafaelcunha> Bom dia
<rafaelcunha> samurai_black: estou usando uma distro baseada no Ubuntu
<rafaelcunha> enquanto meu Ubuntu consumia quase 2GB de ram sem nada sendo executado
<rafaelcunha> a que estou usando agora consome apenas 400 MB
<rafaelcunha> Vou esperar o lançamento do Mir, quem sabe não melhorem esses problemas
<alvaro> Rafael tambem estou enfrentado muitos bugs nessa versão
<samurai_black> rafaelcunha, leia tudo, principalmente os coments... https://plus.google.com/u/0/111202514120139975390/posts/5JMVBjsn646
<rafaelcunha> samurai_black: tentei instalar outros kernels
<rafaelcunha> mas continuou na mesma
<rafaelcunha> além disso, o kernel 3.8 é release?
<samurai_black> é, cada hardware responde de uma maneira, mas, pra ele melhorou...
<samurai_black> rafaelcunha, https://marcelo.juntadados.org/texts/kernel-linux-3-8-4
<rafaelcunha> Vou esperar o Mir, instalar o Ubuntu só quando estiver com um desempenho decente.
<samurai_black> rafaelcunha, o Ubuntu 13.04 Beta 1 tá rápido, é o Unity mais rapido que já vi e mais bonito também.
<rafaelcunha> Vamos ver...
<samurai_black> eu já vi... uahsuashh
<samurai_black> to com ele aqui, mas, não instalei não, tava com saudades do GNOME SHELL e to de GNOME Remix 13.04
<samurai_black> rafaelcunha, http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=123761045&tid=5850004706372665114
<David__> Bom dia
<David__> Alguém sabe porque o ubuntu 12.10 dá problema ao subir na  vm?
<israelbdacruz> bom dia a todos
<David__> Bom dia
<David__> Saberia me informar sobre um problema?
<israelbdacruz> galera sou iniciante, que material vocês indicaria para mim estudar sem se perder
<marcelomauro> israelbdacruz: o que especificamente você deseja estudar? Sobre como usar o sistema?
<marcelomauro> se for sobre linux em geral veja isso: http://www.guiafoca.org/
<g4b0t1> Ola
<g4b0t1> é a primeira vez que ando no irc
<g4b0t1> precisava de ajudar para resetar a senha root do meu ubuntu
<FERNANDO> oi
<FERNANDO> bom dia
<hggdh> g4b0t1: o Ubuntu, na instalação, não permite login como root. Podes usar 'sudo' para isto -- 'sudo -i', ou 'sudo <operação como root'
<hggdh> g4b0t1: uma vez sob o root, podes trocar a senha facilmente. Mas, sinceramente, não aconselho.
<nando> oi bom
<nando> dia
<nando> eu quero saber
<nando> como[
<nando> baixar direito
<nando> o linux ubuntu 12.10
<nando> quando
<nando> inicia
<nando> a tela do linux
<nando> e´le so fica vermelho ]]
<nando> so fica um tempao
<hggdh> nando: por favor, escreva uma sentença completa por linha.
<nando> i nao vai para a tela inicial
<nando> como asiim
<hggdh> nando: eu estou tendo que ler várias linhas para completar tua questão. Não vale o esforço
<g4b0t1> hum vlw pela dica
<g4b0t1> tem alguma diferença enrte usuario "su" e "sudo"?
<g4b0t1> quando digito SU ele pede senha dai ponho e me da acesso como #
<Wellington_> Ola será que alguem pode me ajudar? Eu instalei pacotes de atualizações do Ubuntu e agora não consigo entrar na internet. a conexão está beleza mas não entro em site nenhum nem com o firefox, nem com o chrome. Será que alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<g4b0t1> mas se digito sudo ele pede senha e nao é a mesma???
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<Wellington_> bom dia
<nando> nao
<nando> so fica para mim so fica carregando
<Wellington_> Ola tem alguem ai?
<nando> tem
<nando> tenho ir para a escola
<Wellington_> vixe
<nando> tenho 11anos
<Julinux> Wellington_, diga
<Wellington_> oi
<Wellington_> olha, Eu instalei pacotes de atualizações do Ubuntu e agora não consigo entrar na internet. a conexão está beleza mas não entro em site nenhum nem com o firefox, nem com o chrome. sabe como resolver isso?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> alguém de sampa pra instalar o ubuntu pra uma amiga!
<Julinux> Wellington_, digita no terminal de comandos ping 8.8.8.8
<hggdh> Wellington_: o que, exactamente, ocorre? Que erros?
<Julinux> ver se responde
<Wellington_> não entra em site algum, a pagina fica carregando e aparece como se não estivesse conectado, mas o pacote de instalação de programas funciona normalmente
<hggdh> Wellington_: abra um terminal, e tente o que o Julinux sugeriu
<Wellington_> sim, mas depois o que vai aparecer?
<hggdh> Wellington_: é isto que queremos saber
<Wellington_> entendo, mas é que eu estou no windows vou ter de reiniciar o pc e entrar no Ubuntu, estou utilizando os dois Sistemas
<Julinux> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=23 ttl=52 time=141 ms
<Julinux> tem que aparecer alguma coisa assim
<Wellington_> ok
<wellington_> Olá pessoal, olha eu fui lá e digitei ping 8.8.8.8 e apareceu assim: FOND NET UNREACHEABLE ou algo do tipo.
<Julinux> hggdh, eae o Wellington não voltou?
<Julinux> O VLC provavelmente não tem suporte ao formato de vídeo ou de áudio
<Lannezinha> instalei o vlc mais e o video sai mais o áudio não sai
<Lannezinha> sera se falta algum codec?
<jairo> minha cam não está funcionando no linux
<jairo> alguem poderia me dar uma força?
<Julinux> jairo, digita um lspci e ver se ela aparece
<Julinux> no terminal de comando
<jairo> cara não aparece
<Lannezinha> qual versão do ubuntu você está usando?
<jairo> 12.4
<Lannezinha> e o modelo do notebook?
<jairo> positivo
<jairo> slim
<Lannezinha> digita isso ai lsusb
<jairo> digitei
<Governador> alguem ja ta usando a versão 13.04?
<jairo> quando eu fui configurar a cam no amsn,,,ela apareceu nas janelas de configuração,,porém quando terminei e tentei abrir a cam não foi
<Julinux> verifique se você tem instalado ai o chesee
<jairo> vejo isso no terminal?
<jairo> naquele comando q vc pediu pra eu digitar apareceu no final UVC WEBCAM
<Lannezinha> digita no terminal cheseeok
<jairo> calma aí,,,o comando lsusb apareceu UVC WEBCAM
<jairo> o chesee eu não achei no terminal e nem na central de programas
<Lannezinha> então agora você vai fazer o seguinte, abra a central de programas do ubuntu
<Lannezinha> e no menu de pesquisa digite cheese
<jairo> instalo ele?
<Lannezinha> sim
<jairo> instalado
<SonOfGod> alguem me pode ajudar a isntalar os drivers da ati hd 5400 series
<jairo> tenho q reiniciar a maquina?
<jairo> a cam ta funcionando no programa normal
<jairo> porem continua não abrindo no amsn
<jairo> oi
<jairo> tem alguem aí?
<Lannezinha> ok
<Lannezinha> SonOfGod, Qual versão do ubuntu você ta usando?
<jairo> 12.04
<jairo> desculpa Lannezinha
<Lannezinha> jairo, então o problema é no aMSN
<jairo> blz
<jairo> obrigado
<Lannezinha> mas ai eu não sei o que lhe dizer, pois eu não uso o aMSN
<SonOfGod> Lannezinha,  12.10
<SonOfGod> hggdh,  boas
<SonOfGod> nao ta  ta o paco
<SonOfGod> ele ajudou me uma vez
<SonOfGod> no outro portatil
<hggdh> SonOfGod: boas :-)
<SonOfGod> hggdh,  instalei o ubuntu noutro pc mas o problema continua o mesmo drivers de grafica
<hggdh> SonOfGod: <sigh/> penoso, isto. Tentaste o mesmo da outra máquina?
<SonOfGod> sim estou noutramaquina
<samurai_black> hggdh, da aquele link que lhe dei ontem! ;)
<samurai_black> lembra?
<hggdh> samurai_black: tenho-o guardado em algum lugar... podes re-fornece-lo para nos? (e desculpas)
<Lannezinha> SonOfGod, verifique nos canais de software a aba drivers
<samurai_black> oka, momento
<SonOfGod> Lannezinha,  pode me dar o link eu ja tentei muitos e cada vez que tento = format  sou novo no linux :||
<jairo> Lannezinha, a cam tb não funcionou no skype e nem na sala de bate papo,,tem alguma ideia doq possa ser?
<samurai_black> hggdh, http://foreverfreegnu.com/instale-o-driver-ati-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<samurai_black> Almoço, té...
<Lannezinha> SonOfGod, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<SonOfGod> Lannezinha,  obrigado vou tentar
<hggdh> SonOfGod: veja também o link que o samurai_black postou
<Lannezinha> jairo, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=78374.0
<Lannezinha> talvez o seu problema seja parecido com esse
<Rubem> Boa tarde
<Julinux> Rubem, boa
<FabricioMassuia> pessoal, alguém aqui que trabalhe com treinamento sabe onde posso encontrar bons materiais livres para treinamento de Ubuntu e LibreOffice?
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: google?
<alex______> queria saber o espelho do ubuntu 12
<alex______> estou instalando o ubunto 12
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: já procurei no google sim... claro... mas os materiais que encontrei achei um tanto confuso para treinamento de usuários leigos, principalmente os que vem do Windows/Office, por isso perguntei se alguém teria experiência com treinamentos deste tipo para indicar um material
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: acho que é mais fácil você idealizar seu plano de ensino baseado em bibliografias conhecidas
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: inglês é problema?
<Rudineiw> FabricioMassuia: tem um material muito bom sobre Ubuntu em http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: Não, inglês não seria problema não
<CyL> hggdh: Boas
<hggdh> CyL: boa tarde
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: http://nu2.nupload.org/dl/932e797de5fd787e248fef47bf3cffbcd391c04e/0672335786.zip
<rafaelcunha> http://nu2.nupload.org/dl/7af0589bb3d7a878a78ef334b29f86cc6aff9931/1593274254.zip
<rafaelcunha> Dois livros bons em inglês
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: obrigado, vou dar uma olhada com calma nos livro que me passou, mas acho q não vou ter como fugir de adaptar o conteúdo para um treinamento aqui
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: os materiais de treinamento para empresas normalmente não são divulgados
<FabricioMassuia> Rudineiw: obrigado pelo link! Este material do OrgulhoGeek já tinha visto na versão anterior. Parece que este recente está mais didático... novamente, pensando do lado do leigo que irá aprender
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: na verdade não tenho experiência em treinamentos, mas como comecei a levantar a bandeira do Software Livre aqui na Universidade em que trabalho, já começaram a me cobrar um treinamento em LibreOffice e Ubuntu
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: em vez de LibreOffice, que tal testar o LaTeX?
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: então, gostaria de usar bons materiais para que o efeito seja o melhor possível para os usuários
<rafaelcunha> Universidade e LaTeX, tudo a ver...
<rafaelcunha> FabricioMassuia: os livros vão te ajudar.
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: o problema é que o treinamento será para usuários bastante distintos... o LibreOffice acho indispensável para a maior parte deles, senão a curva de aprendizado fica enorme e acaba desmotivando o pessoal
<rafaelcunha> Nesse caso o LaTeX seria um problema. Curva de aprendizado muito grande. Mas se lembre dos webapps, são o futuro...
<FabricioMassuia> rafaelcunha: em relação ao LibreOffice, acho que vou ter que fazer um "fork" do Guia do Iniciante que é disponibilizado no site do projeto, acho muito completo para as necessidades daqui
<rafaelcunha> Só adaptar, grande vantagem do opensource...
<FabricioMassuia> sem dúvida, o duro é sobrar tempo pra isso tudo... se conseguir montar treinamento bacana disponibilizo para o pessoal
<Lannezinha> Alguém ai sabe como fazer para configurar uma conta no Ubuntu 13.04 no Empathy pois eu já configurei uma e continua pedindo pra eu configurar
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde
<rafaelsoaresbr> algum OP pode tirar o ban para o nick efraimmarcatto?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, já foi em Configurações do sistema -> Contas on-line?
<Lannezinha> sim
<Lannezinha> a conta está la
<Lannezinha> mas o Empathy teima em dizer que não tem conta configurada
<Lannezinha> já removi e adicionei não sei quantas vezes e continua o erro
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, que tipo de conta está tentando adicionar?
<Lannezinha> Google
<Lannezinha> e  eu já dei autorização pro Google
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, estranho acabei de testar com uma conta facebook e deu certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, seu sistema está atualizado?
<Lannezinha> não gosto do face
<Lannezinha> sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, tenta adicionar uma conta diferente de google
<Lannezinha> Já tentei
<Lannezinha> Twitter
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, já aconteceu isso comigo e eu resolvi adicionando uma conta diferente primeiro
<rafaelsoaresbr> Lannezinha, coisa de informática rs
<FabricioMassuia> ótima palestra sobre Software Livre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDS0AQZJFGo
<Julinux> rapaz, achei um bug meio ruim nesse ubuntu 13.04
<Julinux> do nada ele trava uma janela e não deixa mais a gente mover ela
<AldoRaine> não vi ainda o 13
<vitorlobo> Julinux, reporta tdo pra Ursinha q ela trampa com isso
<vitorlobo> Julinux, reportação de bug's
<Julinux> vitorlobo, como eu formatei eu preciso fazer todo aquele processo novamente de adicionar chave gpg?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  depende
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  só se precisar
<vitorlobo> se vc se der por satisfeito com os repositório oficiais amém
<vitorlobo> se nao, sim
<vitorlobo> rs
<Julinux> não mas me refiro a chave gpg do launchpad
<Julinux> tiagoscd, ta ai?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  tem de por
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  pq é ela q identifica quem é vc ne
<Julinux> ok
<Julinux> vitorlobo, mas ai no caso como eu  formatei, lá no launchpad tem que gerar uma nova correto?
<vitorlobo> Julinux, se vc lembrar da chave q vc tinha
<vitorlobo> Julinux, melhor ne
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  se nao, cria outra
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  melhor gerar outra
<vitorlobo> Julinux, é o mesmo esquema do github basicamente
<vitorlobo> Julinux, dada a facilidade em gerar outra, vc pode fazer isso
<Julinux> vitorlobo, ok. Obrigado meu caro
<Julinux> Qual o nome do arquivo que armazena “aliases”, variáveis ou funções que sejam comuns a todos os usuários?
<Julinux> e eu digo que isso é um bug pq já atualizei todo meu sistema
<Shura> Gente, qual versão ubuntu gnome-shell é a melhor?
<Shura> Gente, qual versão ubuntu gnome-shell é a melhor?
<Julinux> clear
<Julinux> motd
<WEndel> olá boa noite
<WEndel> Instalei o ubuntu no HD Externo
<WEndel> cheguei até entrar e acessar programas, baixar atualizações e etc... porém, quando reinicia não consigo entrar
<WEndel> tenho o Win seven
<WEndel> olá alguém pode me ajudar?
<will> boa noite
<Guest19695> voce me dizer onde encontro o ubuntu em portugues
<WEndel> http://ubuntu-br.org/
<CyL> WEndel: Onde vc instalou o GRUB?
<WEndel> olá
<WEndel> boa noite
<WEndel> Grub? é o programa que baixa o Linux (sou novo de linux, desculpas)
<WEndel> se for, instalei no hd do meu pc
<WEndel> Rapaz, instalei duas vezes e sempre dá o mesmo erro ao iniciar e selecionar o sistema dá erro.
<CyL> WEndel: Vc configurou seu HD como mídia de boot no BIOS?
<WEndel> Cyl:
<nobrega> preciso de ajuda
<nobrega> sou nvato
<nobrega> acabei de instalar o 12.10
<nobrega> alguem pode me ajudar
<CyL> nobrega: Só vamos saber se podemos te ajudar se vc fizer uma pergunta.
<nobrega> alguem???
<nobrega> tenho duas particos
<nobrega> particoes
<nobrega> no notebook
<CyL> nobrega: Por favor digite tudo numa única linha ao invés de digitar enter toda hora
<nobrega> o linux inicialmente foi instalado na primeira
<nobrega> bem, instalei o linux numa particao q tem 5GB. não deu para atualizar pq faltou espaço. reinstalei, com a opcao de apagar e instalar, na outra particao, que tem 15GB. no entnato, toda vez que inicia o notebook, ele escolhe a particao que deveria ter sido apgada, que nao tem espac0. quero apagar o linux desta particao, mas nao sei como.
<CyL> nobrega: Vc consegue dar boot na partição de 15 GB normalmente?
<nobrega> nao. o notebook (bios) nao me da'esta opcao. só boot pela particao menor ou pelo DVD
<CyL> nobrega: Não é o BIOS que tem que dar essa opção. Vc reinstalou o GRUB quanto reinstalou o Ubuntu?
<nobrega> foi tudo automatico
<nobrega> nao sei o q é grub
<CyL> nobrega: Ok, sabe usar um pastebin?
<nobrega> tou rodando o linux pelo cd agora. nao tem como eu formatar a particao direto pelo cd, ja que estou vendo e tendo acesso as duas no notebook?
<Julinux> vitorlobo, tem alguma maneira de eu apagar o uma palavra a frente do curso do terminal de comandos?
<CyL> nobrega: Vc sabe user um pastebin?
<nobrega> nao.
<CyL> nobrega: http://pastebin.com/
<nobrega> vou baixar e instalar
<CyL> nobrega: Use esse site para colar o resutado dos comando que eu indicar, e depois cole o link aqui, ok?
<CyL> nobrega: Não é para baixar.
<nobrega> só um detalhe. nao estou no compuador com linux
<nobrega> esta no meu lado
<CyL> nobrega: O ideal é que vc user o IRC a partir do computador com Linux, para te facilitar a vida
<CyL> nobrega: Mas desde que cole os links aqui, está tudo bem
<nobrega> posso entrar la. consigo voltar a falar com vc?
<nobrega> ok
<CyL> nobrega: no terminal digite 'fdisk -l'
<nobrega> entao vamos
<nobrega> cara, desculpe-me a ignorancia, mas como entro no terminal?
<CyL> nobrega: Depende de qual interface vc está usando, mas fica no menu de aplicativos
<Julinux> nobrega, clica naquele icone do ubuntu e digita terminal
<CyL> Julinux: Obrigado
<nobrega> abri o terminal
<CyL> nobrega: Digite o comando que eu indiquei, copie e cole o resultado num pastebin e cole o link aqui
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  só usando um editor de texto..o shell n é um
<nobrega> q m... o teclado esta trocado...
<CyL> Julinux: Coloque o cursor sobre o primeiro caracter da palavra e digite alt+d
<nobrega> Cyl e Julinux, o que acontece se eu apagar "a força" o que está na partição menor? Tou rodando direto do CD e consigo ver as partições. Não há como particionar, mais poderia apagar os arquivos. Acho que provavelmente vai travar o inicio do sistema, pq nao vai ter nada na aprtição e ele nao vê a particao maior. O que vcs acham? O teclado pelo CD nao me dá a opcao de EUA internacional, o q dificulta muito
<CyL> nobrega: Se vc está pensando em fazer isso, pq simplesmente não reinstala o Ubuntu pedindo para ele ocupar o HD inteiro?
<nobrega> pq sao dois hds fisicos SSD. é um netbook. Nao tenho como uni-lo
<CyL> nobrega: Não era um HD externo?
<nobrega> nunca foi. é um netbook. ele possui um HD SSD para o sistema, de 5GB e outro maior de 16GB. O linux foi instalado em ambos, pq nao consegui apagar o do menor.
<CyL> nobrega: Então são dois HD's diferentes, e não duas partições diferentes, é isso?
<nobrega> sim. me desculpe se informei mal
<CyL> nobrega: Não, fui eu que me enganei.
<nobrega> e ai? tem alguma forma de eu excluir a instalacao da particao menor?
<CyL> nobrega: Se vc instalou o Ubuntu no segundo HD, é só mudar a opção no BIOS para dar boot a partir dele.
<CyL> nobrega: TTem diversas formas, mas isso não vei resolver seu problema.
<CyL> nobrega: Você não está dando boot pelo HD correto ao que parece.
<nobrega> mas este é o problema. o bios nao me da a opcao de fazer boot pelo hd maior (16GB)
<nobrega> eu sei fazer esta mudança, mas aqui nao aparece a oportunidade
<CyL> nobrega: Então vc tem que instalar o Ubuntu no segundo HD com o GRUB no primeiro
<nobrega> o q é o GRUB
<nobrega> ???
<CyL> nobrega: O Gerenciador de boot do Linux
<nobrega> é facil fazer isso
<nobrega> ???
<Julinux> Obrigado CyL
<CyL> nobrega: Deveria ser 'udo automático'
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-26
<nobrega> Cyl, acabei de fazer o seguinte: dei ESC no inicio da reinicializacao e finalmente apareceu a opcao de entrar no segundo HD. Fiz isso. Apareceu o tal GRUB onde escolhi ubuntu 12.10. infelizmente nao abriu
<CyL> nobrega: Qual erro?
<nobrega> tela toda preta, como se o computador estivesse desligado. agora ta um X brando na tela
<nobrega> branco
<Guest61301> boa noite
<nobrega> Cyl, consegui rodar o linux no segundo (maior) HD. A pergunta é: como apagar o linux q esta no HD pequeno?
<CyL> nobrega: Primeiro vc tem que acertar o seu gerenciador de boot. Depois é só reparticionar o disco. Infelizmente eu já estava de saída quando vc me chamou, desculpe.
<nobrega> tudo bem. obrigado pela ajuda
<nobrega> com q programa reparticiono o disco?
<CyL> nobrega: Sugiro pesquisar um tutorial na internet, provavelmente outros já instalaram o Ubuntu no mesmo computador, e com sorte alguém escreveu um tutorial para o seu modelo específico
<nobrega> valeu
<CyL> nobrega: Disponha
<sled> alguem sabe me dizer, fui tentar executar um programa, apareceu isso... bash: ./BitchX: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Flynn_> Boa noite!
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<CyL> samurai_black: Boas
 * samurai_black :)
<andretyn> samurai_black, como estás, tudo beleza:)
<samurai_black> suave. :)
<servidor> oi
<eduardo_> Olá!
<Julinux> eduardo_, oi
<fabiomaca> opa bom dia galera
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<Rubem> Pessoal estou com um pequeno problema na minha conta de Usuário.  Ontem por voltas das 19:00 liguei o sistema quando mim deparei com um problema, quando digito a senha do usuário, aparece uma tela(tipo Start up) e simplesmente ele retorna novamente para tela de login.
<Rubem> Essa partição "home" é  criptografada, alguém já passou por esse problema e achou alguma solução ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<licensed`> pessoal.. to tentando bootar o ubuntu (tentei o 12.04 e 12.10) e ta com problema de video não ta subindo.. fica piscando a tela sempre
<licensed`> ja tentei acpi=off, tentei colocar vga=771 e nada... alguem tem alguma sugestão?
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém ai usa o devede?
<Julinux> quando vou tentar autorar um dvd, da um uma mensagem de erro. "Parecer ser um bug no mencoder" mas o mencoder já está instalado aqui
<Julinux> quando vou tentar autorar um dvd, da um uma mensagem de erro. "Parecer ser um bug no mencoder" mas o mencoder já está instalado aqui
<fabiomaca1> boa tarde galera, belezinha
<fabiomaca1> Tem alguem no nosso canal que usa mac????
<fabiomaca1> é só pra fazer uma pergunta de boa a respeito de ssh com uma maquina Ubuntu
<hggdh> fabiomaca1: provavelmente terias uma resposta se simplesmente fizeres tua pergunta ;-)
<fabiomaca1> hggdh: tá
<fabiomaca1> eu estou usando no ubuntu o gnome-commander, eu gostaria de saber se existe algum software p[arecido com esse para mac-os, se alguem souber, no caso preciso de algum software visual para conectar e gerenciar aquivos via ssh.
<JEFERSON> ola boa tarde a todos
<JEFERSON> e que aqui no meu trabalho o provedor de internet foi configurado em dsl, como faço para por impressora em rede neste modo ?
<JEFERSON> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Rubem> pesquise sobre samba
<rafaelcunha> fabiomaca1: já viu o filezilla?
<fabiomaca1> rafaelcunha: ainda não vou dar uma olhadina, eu estava vendo agora o pathfinder, mas não rolou o que preciso
<fabiomaca1> rafaelcunha: o filezilla conecta um servidor via ssh????
<rafaelcunha> fabiomaca1: depende
<fcarara> olá, intalei o ubuntu 12.10 em uma maquina virtual no windows 8, mas quando entro não aparece não aparece as barras
<fabiomaca1> rafaelcunha: tem uma que é free e funcionou blz
<fabiomaca1> fugu
<rafaelcunha> blz
<Shura> Boa tarde galera
<Shura> Qual o melhor gnome para usar com ubuntu 12.10
<edvan> olá
<odra> Olá
<edvan> alguem pode me ajudar  quanto a instalação do ubuntu ?
<Rubem> Sim, pode falr
<xGrind> edvan, qual sua duvida?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<rafaelsnk> pessoal, boa noie
<rafaelsnk> preciso de um help, ontem eu instalei o (base) libreoffice e apresentou um problema no sistema.
<rafaelsnk> não consigo instalar ou remover qualquer tipo de programa no ubuntu
<rafaelsnk> apresenta a seguinte msg de erro: O sistema de pacotes está quebrado
<rafaelsnk> já fiz o comando sudo apt-get install -f e nada!
<guina> Ola vc por acaso alterou a sua soureces.list
<guina> de uma olhada la - /etc/apt/ , veja se ele esta duplicado
<guina> alguem sabe de algum programa para monitorar o roteador pelo terminal
<paladinn> monitor o que do roteador no terminal guina  ?
<paladinn> um simples conky já traz tudo que você precisa
<guina> sim eu preciso monitorar o meu roteador como anda o trafego
<rafaelsnk> não alterei
<rafaelsnk> a única coisa que tinha feito foi atualizar a versão para 4.0 porém isso já tinha feito faz tempo.
<guina> <rafaelsnk>  vc viu se sua sources.list esta duplicado ou nao
<Gustavo_> Boa Noite
<rafaelsnk> está .. acabei de remover todos! atualizei agora estou instalando novamente
<rafaelsnk> obrigado pela ajuda! sou novo por aqui.
<guina> vc soh nao pode remover a original certo
<doutor_f> alguem já comparou a velocidade para abrir programas entre Ubuntu e Kubuntu?
<Julinux> alguém ai sabe o comando usando curinga para criar vários diretórios em seguida? por exemplo: dir01 dir02 dir03 dir04 dir05
<Julinux> ops
<Julinux> ja conseguir valeu
<doutor_f> alguem já comparou a velocidade para abrir programas entre Ubuntu e Kubuntu?
<doutor_f> estou quase migrando para o Kubuntu por causa disso
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<doutor_f> vou embora ta todo mundo dormindo
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-27
<pedor> boa noite, estou tentando criar um live usb do ubuntu gnome 13.04, mas o processo para na metade, alguém mais está tendo esse erro?
<Julinux> pedor, já fez um checksum na sua iso
<CyL> Julinux: mkdir dir0{0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}
<Julinux> CyL, achei um método mais fácil: mkdir dir{01..10}
<CyL> Julinux: É uma boa opção
<CyL> Julinux: Vc tbm pode combinar: mkdir dir{a,b,c}{01..10}
<Julinux> deixa eu testar
<Julinux> eu estava testando baixar um arquivo via wget usando coringa
<Julinux> wget -r --http-user=usuario --http-password=senha netclass00.4linux.com.br/4450/Linux-Essentials.part{01..10}.rar
<CyL> Julinux: mas vc tem que especificar o coringa na linha de comando
<Julinux> pra não ter que baixar de um por hum
<CyL> Julinux: Isso só funciona se o wget aceitar receber vários nomes de arquivo em sequência, porque é o que ele vai receber quando o bash expandir o curinga
<CyL> Julinux: Não se esqueça que o curinga é uma funcionalidade do shell, que os expande antes de chamar o programa em questão
<Julinux> mais vamos supor nesse diretório /4450 tem os arquivs Linux-Essentials-part01.rar até o part10
<Julinux> mas nesse caso deu certo para o Link :)
<CyL> Julinux: Isso porque o wget aceitar receber vários nomes de arquivo em sequência
<Julinux> uhum'
<CyL> Julinux: O que estou querendo dizer, é que do ponto de vista do programa que é invocado, não há como dizer se houve expansão de curinga ou não, entendeu?
<Julinux> é mais ou menos tipo o script que o marck zuckerberg usou para fazer download dos facebooks de cada casa?
<CyL> Julinux: Eu não sei do que você está falando, mas eu diria que isso é um webcrawler
<Julinux> hum'
<Julinux> você já assistiu o filme? ele usava o wget para baixar várias fotos ao mesmo tempo
<CyL> Julinux: Novamente eu não sei do que está falando
<Julinux> to falando sobre os curingas, assim como aqui no meu funcionou, Zuckerberg usou um esquema parecido para baixar com um único wget rodas as fotos dos facebooks dos wharehouse
<Fulano> não vi esse filme, dizem que é bom
<Julinux> então podemos considerar que se for utilizando wget os curingas se tornam válidos
<Julinux> A Rede Social, é muito legal ;)
<Fulano> mas não é um filme de ficção? talvez os coringas sejam só uma representação
<Fulano> só pra dar um charme nerd ao filme
<Julinux> não sei se ele usou somente o comando, no filme dizia que era um script
<Julinux> mas acredito que esse script deveria usar wget
<CyL> Julinux: O wget possui opções que permitem que o mesmo baixem o site inteiro sem necessidade de especificar demais curingas.
<Julinux> Fulano, Mas o filme é uma biografia do que realmente aconteceu
<Julinux> CyL, me dê um exemplo
<CyL> Julinux: Não acredito que eles tenham se preocupado em se manter fiel a este nível num filme
<Fulano> CyL: também acho
<Julinux> Só estou dando um exemplo
<Fulano> no filme Tron  O Legado o cara digita uname -a e hexdump antes de acessar o mundo virtual, dá pra ler direitinho :D
<Fulano> os produtores do Tron eram nerds autênticos
<CyL> Julinux: wget -r
<Julinux> é isso que eu fiz
<Julinux> pra poder baixar todo aquele conteúdo
<CyL> Não precisaria especificar o -r já que indicou todos os nomes de arquivo
<CyL> O site tem um index?
<Fulano> wget é o ftp da web
<Julinux> CyL, sim
<CyL> Fulano: Na verdade ele também entende o protocolo ftp
<CyL> Julinux: poderia então ter feito um -r no parent, sem curingas na linha de comando
<Julinux> CyL, como ficaria?
<CyL> Julinux: Eu precisaria acessar a página com os links, e estudar um pouco o manual do wget para dar a resposta 100% exata, mas seria algo do tipo wget -r http://url/diretorio/pai/indice.html
<Julinux> se eu digitasse somente até o /4450/ com a opção -r ele ia baixar tudo inclusive umas index, por isso resolvi especificar o que eu queria baixar
<CyL> O wget é uma ferramenta muito poderosa.
<CyL> Julinux: Vc também pode especificar quais a extensões ele deve baixar
<CyL> Uma pena que o wget ainda não suporte o rollback, senão seria a ferramenta mais poderosa na minha opinião
<antuirno> Olá. Alguém está conseguindo utilizar a "Extended Instant API" no Chrome?
<Julinux> o que seria rollback
<CyL> Julinux: Recursive Accept/Reject Options: Specify comma-separated lists of file name suffixes or patterns to accept or reject.
<CyL> Julinux: wget -A rar -r http://url/diretorio/pai/indice.html
<Julinux> CyL, e em portugues
<Julinux> vou testar
<CyL> Julinux: então faça uma pequena melhoria
<CyL> Julinux: wget -A rar -r -l 1 http://url/diretorio/pai/indice.html
<Julinux> o que o -l 1 faz?
<CyL> Julinux: recursão de somene um nível
<CyL> Julinux: Ou evita tentar baixar a internet inteira :D
<Julinux> hum'
<andretyn> Olá
<CyL> Julinux: Rollback é descartar alguns kbytes do arquivo baixado antes de reiniciar o processo após este ter sido interrompido por algum motivo
<Julinux> é tipo, quando da uma queda de energia e ele volta de onde parou o download?
<CyL> Julinux: Another instance where you'll get a garbled file if you try to use -c is if you have a lame HTTP proxy that inserts a "transfer interrupted" string into the local file.  In the future a "rollback" option may be added to deal with this case.
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  voltar no passado rollback
<vitorlobo> Julinux, voltar uma ação q vc havia feito..
<vitorlobo> Julinux, basicamente isso..sem mimimi
<vitorlobo> rs
<CyL> vitorlobo: Bem no sentido DBA essa sua definição :)
<vitorlobo> CyL, é oq ele precisa entender ..se ele sentir necessidade de aprofundar
<vitorlobo> CyL, ele googlará
<vitorlobo> =]
<CyL> vitorlobo: É que no caso de download de arquivos, o rollback tem um sentido ligeiramente diferente.
<Julinux> vitorlobo, Concerteza, Todo dia eu uso uma frase motivadora que é Acordando para mais um dia de conhecimento
<CyL> vitorlobo: Vc poderia simplesmente ter dito que um rollback é o ato de desfazer um conjunto de commits :D
<vitorlobo> CyL, aka?
<vitorlobo> Julinux, amém
<CyL> vitorlobo: Como dito, um rollback?
<Julinux> unrar -e correeto?
<vitorlobo> CyL, rs
<Julinux> vitorlobo, você sabe a diferença entre o conhecimento e a sabedoria?
<vitorlobo> Julinux, conhecimento se adquire, sabedoria é inerente ao ser que a tem
<vitorlobo> bem, é dificil vc ver um néscio tornar-se sábio
<vitorlobo> mas, capaz de acontecer rs
<Julinux> sabedoria também pode ser a forma correta de se usar o conhecimento
<vitorlobo> Julinux, sim
<CyL> Isso está parecendo uma aula de toria da informação :D
<vitorlobo> Julinux, vc conhece, logo você passa a saber
<vitorlobo> :P
<CyL> Dadp -> Informação -> Conhecimento -> Sabedoria
<Julinux> CyL, ninguém ta afim de tirar dúvida mesmo' uasuhsuash
<CyL> Eu iria um pouco antes do dado:
<CyL> Significado -> Símbolo -> Dado -> Informação -> Conhecimento -> Sabedoria
<Julinux> alguem ai tem algum tutorial ensinando colocar a máquina real em rede com a máquina virtual?
<CyL> Julinux: Depende do hypervisor
<Julinux> Virt
<Julinux> VirtualBox
<CyL> Julinux: A VM vai acessar os recursos de rede externos ao hospedeiro?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> por exeplo
<CyL> Julinux: É a configuração padrão do vbox então, basta colocar uma placa de rede virtual em modo nat ou bridge
<Julinux> aqui eu coloquei 3 máquinas virtuais em rede, uma usando CentOS, outra Debian Squeeze e a outra ubuntu, eu queria colocar ambas em rede com a máquina real
<Julinux> então no caso eu já tenho 2 placas de rede, uma local e outra nat
<CyL> Julinux: Vamos chamar de interfaces ao invés de placa, eu acabei usando um nome inadequado que tee induziu a usar o mesmo nome
<CyL> Julinux: essas duas interfaces estã em qual máquina?
<Julinux> ambas virtual, tanto na CentOS, quanto na Ubuntu e na Debian
<CyL> Julinux: Porquee não usar somente uma interface em cada VM?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Julinux> samurai_black, boa
 * samurai_black :)
<Julinux> porque ambas tem que ter acesso a internet
<samurai_black> Ricardo__, !ping
<CyL> Julinux: Pq não deixa somente a interface NAT?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  http://www.catabits.com.br/2011/03/rede-virtual-no-virtualbox.html
<Julinux> CyL,  vou testar
<CyL> Bom pessoal, vou indo nessa um abraço.
<vitorlobo> CyL,  vc é parente do sistematico?
<Julinux> To indo dormir
<Julinux> Boa Noite galera
<Bil> A ESPERA DO UBUNTU 13.04
<CyL> vitorlobo: Não, pq?
<akruz> antuirno, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 102 Flash Drive / HEMA Flash Drive 2 GB / PNY Attache 4GB Stick
<akruz> aparentemente ele não ta reconhecendo o modelo
<antuirno> certo. Rapaz, acho que você foi enganado! hehehehe
<antuirno> akruz: Pendrive pirata!
<akruz> mas comprei no avenida central e veio na loja
<akruz> esse modelo é MUITO novo cara
<antuirno> akruz: vendem com um tamanho, mas é outro. Por isso, os arquivos ficam corrompidos.
<akruz> não sei se o lubuntu reconhece ele
<akruz> não comprei no camelo
<akruz> e na outra maquina detecta direito
<akruz> e essa aqui que ta assim
<antuirno> você consegue manipular os arquivos numa boa em outro pc?
<akruz> sim
<antuirno> ou você só copiou pro pendrive?
<antuirno> É porque acho muito difícil ser problema com o Ubuntu!
<akruz> consigo usar
<akruz> po cara, não sei
<akruz> a verdade é que como no momento do jogando, ta no ruiwndos, essa porra de SE6 parece ter sido mais configurada para ele
<CyL> akruz: Olha a linguagem
<antuirno> no windows ele aparece como duas partições?
<akruz> Cyl desculpe
<akruz> não sei, deixa eu ver
<antuirno> akruz: http://legacy.kingston.com/asia/verify/default.asp
<antuirno> Faz o teste aí
<CyL>  
<CyL> [Lag: 118.738]
<CyL> Sou só eu ou tem alguém mais na mesma?
<hggdh> CyL: [Lag 0.123]
<CyL> hggdh: Putz, tá na velocidade da luz aí.
<CyL> @ping
<ubotu-br> pong
<CyL> Melhorou
<hggdh> CyL: literalmente... minha conexão é via fibra optica
<CyL> hggdh: O custo dos seus pacotes também deve ser bem menor do que o dos meus...
<hggdh> CyL: bem, não sei dizer. Minha internet está por volta de $80, para 35M/35M
<CyL> hggdh: Estou falando em termos de saltos, e não de dólares :D
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> :-)
<akruz> deu problema no site
<akruz> maaaaas
<akruz> botei na outra maquina
<akruz> e ele detecta certinho
<akruz> 8 gigas e como o novo modelo SE6
<akruz> o que significa que infelizmente esse modelo nçao esta sendo detectado, alguem aqui chegou a testar esse novo modelo da kingston no ubuntu?
<hggdh> CyL: 13 hops até o wolfe.freenode.net (onde estou conectado)
<akruz> talvez o tal do UrDrive (o qual eu não uso) de problemas, mas ele é só um arquivo no pen drive
<CyL> hggdh: 10 saltos do mey shell ate o mesmo servidor, e mais 11 saltos da minha casa até o shell
<hggdh> akruz: eu não tenho este modelo específico, mas tenho vários memory sticks e MMCs de tamanho variando de 1G a 16G, e todos funcionam
<hggdh> CyL: ugh!
<akruz> sim, mas o problema parece ser esse modelo
<CyL> hggdh: É quase a metade do preço a sua conexão :)
<akruz> é ate dificil acha-lo no site
<hggdh> akruz: vaeria a pena abrir um bug sobre isto
<hggdh> CyL: de facto...
<akruz> hggdh, e onde eu abro um bug sobre isso?
<hggdh> akruz: 'ubuntu-bug linux' -- vai abrir no bugs.launchpad.net
<akruz> isso é um site?
<akruz> no site só tem um modelo mais novo que é o SE9
<hggdh> akruz: ubuntu-bug é um comando, bugs.launchpad.net é um site. Terás que abrir uma conta lá
<akruz> a sim -___-
<akruz> o mais estranho desse modelo é que não se acha quase nada nos site da kingston
<akruz> http://www.kingston.com/br/landing/dtse6
<akruz> só isso
<akruz> oq me faz crer que o fato e ele ser muito novo mesmo
<akruz> a verdade é que ele nem ta na lista de drives ainda
<akruz> o jeito é esperar -_-
<akruz> de qualquer forma... O lubuntu tem me irritado... ele é um ubuntu mais leve, o problema é oq ele deixa de ter para ser mais leve
<akruz> tá que meu net é lento, mas toda hora da um problema diferente
<akruz> de coisas faltando e etc
<antuirno> akruz: o unity2d não fica bom no teu net?
<akruz> não conheço
<akruz> e to acostumado com o ubuntuXD
<antuirno> mas, é o ubuntu cara! :D
<antuirno> só muda o gerenciador de janelas: lxde(lubuntu) kubuntu(kde).....
<akruz> a sim
<akruz> vou procurar depois
<akruz> o unity usa oq?
<antuirno> é o window manager padrão do ubuntu
<antuirno> akruz:  é o window manager padrão do ubuntu
<akruz> a sim
<akruz> cara, tem ate um arquivo fantasma, que nem existe
<akruz> vou usar um menor mas é mais antigo
<antuirno> mais leve que o lxde, testa o openbox
<antuirno> mas ele é LEVE mesmo
<antuirno> akruz: totalmente customizável
<akruz> a legal
<akruz> hum... não to preocupado com a parte grafica, só com os softs que posso usar
<xGrind> como saber qual tipo de placa de video é minha maquina?
<akruz> não tem um jeito mais rapido de dizer que tem um bugXD?
<antuirno> xGrind: aperte windows ~> Detalhes
<xGrind> antuirno, windows? ta de brincadeira ne :D
<antuirno> xGrind: tecla windows cara! rsrsrs
<akruz> XD
<xGrind> kk
<antuirno> xGrind: Super
<xGrind> uso xubuntu, mas ja vi aqui
<antuirno> xGrind: é chamada de "Super" em alguns textos
<xGrind> eu sei
<antuirno> akruz: tem não rapaz! Mas, poste lá. As respostas são muito úteis!
<akruz> vou sim, só não hoje
<xGrind> antuirno, olha http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651179/
<xGrind> quer dizer que é integrada ne? nao posso por uma placa de video :/
<antuirno> xGrind: isso!
<antuirno> xGrind: Mas, nas especificações do seu computador tinha placa de vídeo dedicada?
<xGrind> nao
<antuirno> xGrind: Não é querendo desestimular, mas N10 é bem fraquinha hein? É um netbook?
<xGrind> é computador, mas fraco. placa mae pegatron, processador intel atom, memoria ram de notebook
<antuirno> então seria muito difícil ter uma dedicada
<xGrind> amanha abro a maquina pra ver se tem entrada, mas acho que nao. a placa mae é bem pequena
<lord_daemon> ubuntu spyware :x
<fabiomaca1> bom dia galera!!!
<Deivan> Olá.  Estou com um problema chatinho.  Eu instalo um sistema em uma máquina e transfiro do disco para outra máquina por que é um K6-400MHz com 64MB, para agilizar a instalação uso uma mais forte.
<Deivan> Bom, o disco não inicia nesta máquina.
<Deivan> Não dá kernell panic nem nada assim, apenas fica preso na tela de loading kernell, acho.
<Deivan> Existe algum parâmetro especial para carregar o kernell de forma mais leve em máquinas antigas?
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<Deivan> Bom dia.
<Deivan> Alguém tem alguma dica para fazer um servidor rodar com pouca memória e pouco processador?
<Deivan> Não digo trocar de distribuição mas preciso que inicie...
<Rubem> Sim, sem servidor x basta ter disponível 128 mb mem. e um processor 100 mhz
<Deivan> Pois é Rubem eu instalei uma meia duzia de vezes já mas não funciona com os equipamentos que tenho aqui.  Mas estou fazendo instalação em outra máquina e transferindo o disco para a máquina fraca.
<Deivan> Ai não passa da parte após carregando kernell
<Deivan> Sem erros, só fica parado lá com o cursor piscando.
<Rubem> Informe a configuração do servidor
<Deivan> São duas máquinas, mesmo problema  K6II 450 e 500
<Deivan> Com 64MB
<Deivan> Agora juntei as memórias em uma mas o problema persiste.
<Deivan> Estou tentando iniciar um netinstall antigo para tentar reinstalar o kernell.
<Deivan> Meu palpite é que o kernell que instalei seja demais para elas.
<Rubem> Relíquia em...
<Deivan> Tenho um Pentium overdrive no estoque, isso sim é uma relíquia.
<Deivan> Já coloquei um servidor para funcionar aqui com Pentium 133 com 16MB.
<Deivan> Mas claro, eram GNU de versões antigas e o kernell era adequado para ela.
<Rubem> com 64 mb de memória com versão atual do kernel difícil.
<Deivan> Pois é...  Vou ver se dou uma capada nela mas não queria usar um kernell muito antigo também.
<Rubem> OK! Vou ausentar fazer rotina de backup agora. Abraço
<Yokobr> galera, como faco login no irc mesmo ?
<xleandrox> bom dia a todos !
<xleandrox> CyL, decidiu me add no fb?
<Yokobr> como faco login aqui memo
<Spiga>  /msg nickserv identifu senha
<felipealmeida> yellow
<Elfox> Bom dia pessoal... Gostaria saber de vocês se é aconselhavel usar Ubuntu como servidor ???
<raul_liota> Olá pessoal
<raul_liota> to tentando me cadastras no forum https://ubuntuforum-br.org
<raul_liota> mas ja faz mais de uma semana que to aguardando aprovação
<raul_liota> alguem sabe me dizer se é demorado assim mesmo
<vitorlobo> raul_liota,  n é demorado n
<raul_liota> estranho entao
<vitorlobo> raul_liota,  vê se a confirmação caiu na lixeira, na parte de spam do teu mail
<raul_liota> ja verifiquei e nao caiu
<vitorlobo> raul_liota,  entra em contato com os admin do forum
<vitorlobo> q eles resolvem
<raul_liota> como faço isso
<raul_liota> procurei pelo forum o contato de alguem mas nao achei
<vitorlobo> raul_liota,  nem eu rs
<vitorlobo> raul_liota,  tenta gerar outra conta
<vitorlobo> pra ver se vem
<raul_liota> vou tentar isso
<DaViD_k> Boa tarde.
<raul_liota> buenas
<xGrind> buenas
<cach> geral
<cach> perdoa vir aki perguntar isso
<cach> mas alguém sabe notícias do rencka?
<cach> whois rencka
<cach> opsss!!!
<vitorlobo> cach, nunca vi mais gordo
<lord_daemon> sei nem kem eh esse verme
<cach> e digam-me
<cach> que aconteceu com os knais vivaolinux, ubuntu-sp centos-br?
<cach> eu queria tirar uma dúvida de squid com centos, mas não sei se seria o melhor lgar aki
<cach> enchi a mesa de porrada ta foda
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<hggdh> cach: por favor, cuidado com a linguagem
<cach> foi mal escapou
<hggdh> cach: pergunte. Se alguém souber...
<xGrind> <cach> que aconteceu com os knais vivaolinux, ubuntu-sp centos-br?
<xGrind> cach, continuam no mesmo lugar. /join #canal
<xGrind> :-)
<cach> É que o squid está rodando com centos aqui no server, o cliente deve ser meio panguá! Determinou o ip da rede todos como 200. alguma coisa, mas enfim, o problema é que quando eu libero o ips na lista  ipliberado eles continuam sendo restringidos pela lista de sitebloqueado eu não conseui liberar.
<cach> Troquei a ordem das acls, e quando não liberou tudo para todos, acabou por bloquear tudo!!! :'(
<cach> xGrind, foi mal kkk faltou a sharp!
<lord_daemon> [12:27:25] <cach> enchi a mesa de porrada ta foda
<lord_daemon> aeauheae
<hggdh> lord_daemon: linguagem, por favor.
<Qiller> boa tarde, como faço pra bloquear o uso do comando lynx ?
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> to precisando fazer um trampinho em um sisteminha que aluguei a um tempo atraz
<sagat> que é em delphi
<sagat> será que se eu instalar o wine no meu linux
<sagat> rodaria o delphi tranquilo
<sagat> firebird
<sagat> obrigado
<Danniel-Lara> sagat: tem o codigo fonte ? se tiver tu podes refazer ele no Lazarus
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> larazarus
<sagat> vo dar uma olhada
<sagat> tem nos repositórios ?
<sagat> <Danniel-Lara> tem nos repositórios ?
<Danniel-Lara> sagat:  sim tem sim
<hggdh> !lazarus
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'lazarus' not found
<hggdh> humph
<sagat> <Danniel-Lara> obrigado
<sagat> ja to instalando aqui
<hggdh> @reload PackageInfo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> !lazarus
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'lazarus' not found
<hggdh> @config supybot.log.plugins.individualLogFiles True
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<CyL> @factoid_teste is Somente um teste de factoid.
<CyL> @learn factoid_teste as Somente um teste de factoide.
<hggdh> !!factoid_teste
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'factoid_teste' not found
<hggdh> hell
<CyL> @factoid_teste
<CyL> hggdh: É um duplo !?
<CyL> !factoid_teste
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'factoid_teste' not found
<hggdh> CyL: oops. Não, um único !
<hggdh> !factoid_teste
<CyL> hggdh: O plugin de factóides é de enciclopédia?
<hggdh> CyL: si
<hggdh> m
<CyL> @info factoid_teste
<ubotu-br> Package factoid_teste does not exist in quantal
<CyL> @encyclopedia info factoid_teste
<hggdh> @info lazarus
<ubotu-br> lazarus (source: lazarus): IDE for Free Pascal - SDK metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.30.4-3 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 60 kB
<CyL> @list
<ubotu-br> CyL: Admin, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Later, Misc, Owner, PackageInfo, and User
<CyL> @Encyclopedia info lazarus
<CyL> @list --private
<ubotu-br> CyL: There are no private plugins.
<CyL> hggdh: encyclopedia e factoid parecem ser plugins diferentes
<CyL> @help factoid
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: There is no command "factoid".
<CyL> @help encyclopedia list
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: There is no command "encyclopedia list".
<hggdh> não, o factoid é da Encyclopedia
<CyL> @list encyclopedia
<ubotu-br> CyL: addeditor, editors, ftlogin, ignore, ignorelist, lookup, moderators, removeeditor, sync, and unignore
<CyL> hggdh: Veja que estão faltando alguns comando
<CyL> @help encyclopedia learn
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: There is no command "encyclopedia learn".
<CyL> @help encyclopedia lookup
<ubotu-br> CyL: (encyclopedia lookup --Future Command-- [<author>]) -- Looks up factoids created or edited by <author>, <author> defaults to you.
<hggdh> !release
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hggdh> go figure
<hggdh> @config reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu-br> hggdh: (config reload takes no arguments) -- Reloads the various configuration files (user database, channel database, registry, etc.).
<hggdh> @config reload
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<CyL> @list encyclopedia
<ubotu-br> CyL: addeditor, editors, ftlogin, ignore, ignorelist, lookup, moderators, removeeditor, sync, and unignore
<hggdh> !lazarus
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'lazarus' not found
<CyL> hggdh: Mas ele encontra o pacote lazarus. Vc tem acesso ao log do bot?
<hggdh> tenho
<CyL> hggdh: Esses erros devem estar detalhados no log
<CyL> hggdh: O supybot também tem um console quando é iniciado, vc consegue capturar esse console?
<hggdh> CyL: console está desabilitado
<hggdh> @config supybot.snarfThrottle 2.0
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<CyL> hggdh: Talvez fosse útil reiniciálo com o console ligado para depanar
<hggdh> k
<CyL> !lazarus
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'lazarus' not found
<hggdh> @config supybot.snarfThrottle 0.1
<hggdh> !release
<CyL> Lol
<CyL> hggdh: O bot é uma instância diferente do ubotu, correto?
<hggdh> CyL: correcto
<hggdh> e nao sei, ainda, por que ele está a entrar e sair
<hggdh> mas eu estou remote agora
<CyL> hggdh: O meu provedor na Suécia está tendo problemas com IPv4 a uma semana, será que não está relacionado?
<hggdh> CyL: pode ser. Eu também movi-me apra IPv6 em uma máquina; os dois podem estar contribuindo (mas o bot deveria estar sob IPv4)
<CyL> hggdh: Pois então, é justamente o IPv4 que está problemático
<CyL> @ping
<hggdh> CyL: o freenode esteve sob um DDoS, pode estar relacionado
<hggdh> e o pobrezinho está lento...
<CyL> hggdh: Sim, no final de semana, mas eu estava conectado por IPv4, e o meu lag esporadicamente atingia valores bem altos (ate falamos sobre isso já); desde que mudei para IPv6, os problemas se foram
<ubotu-br> pong
<CyL> Lol
<hggdh> CyL: pode ser isto
<CyL> Eu não visualizo os segundos
<CyL> Mas foram mais de dois minutos entre o ping e o pong
<hggdh> pois
<hggdh> quando voltar para casa eu vou ver se consigo coloca-lo sob IPv6
<hggdh> brb
<CyL> hggdh: A máquina que roda ele é dual stack?
<hggdh> CyL: eu acho que sim
<hggdh> deveria ser (mas foi instalada faz tempo...
<hggdh> eu tenho um range IPv6, mas tenho que verificar com os provedores se posso usa-lo no router
<hggdh> (ambos FiOS e SixXS)
<hggdh> @config supybot.log.level INFO
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @config supybot.log.stdout.level INFO
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.prefixchar #
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> #lazarus
<hggdh> slow as molasses
<hggdh>  (H!release
<hggdh> !release
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hggdh> #apt-get
<hggdh> CyL: soa estranho, o meu #apt-get não foi respondido aqui, mas via /msg ubotu-br foi
<hggdh> !#lazarus
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'lazarus' not found
<hggdh> @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.prefixchar
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Global: #; #ubuntu-br: #
<hggdh> @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.prefixchar !
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> !release
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hggdh> bem, verei isto mais tarde. De volta ao trabalho
<ala> ola boa tarde a todos
<ala> goodafternoon for you all
<ala> i need one help
<hggdh> ala: em Portugues, por favor
<ala> ok
<ala> preciso de ajuda
<ala> instalei o Ubuntu 12.10
<ala> server
<ala> tenho duas placas de rede
<ala> uma onboard e outra offboard
<ala> a offboard coloquei depois que ja tinha instalado o sistema
<ala> reiniciei, mas parece que o sistema nao a reconheceu
<ala> qdo executo ifconfig só aparece a eth0 que corresponde a onboard
<ala> a offboard é um realtek rtl8129d
<hggdh> ugh!
<ala> qual comando executo para verificar o hardware
<hggdh> ala: realtek requer um driver especial (closed source). Eu não sei qual é, mas provavelmente seria não muito difícil de descobrir
<ala> ok
<ala> com o apt-get consigo baixar e instalar o  driver?
<hggdh> lspci deveria mostrar asos dispositivos PCI; 'lspci -n' deve mostrar o id
<hggdh> então: 'lspci -n', verifique qual é o id da placa, depois google para ubuntu realtek <id>
<ala> mostrou cerca  14 linhas com numeros semelhantes
<hggdh> ala: sim. Quais tem a palavra "network"?
<ala> nao consigo ver qual das linhas refere-se a placa de rede
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> lspci -n não mostra o texto
<ala> nenhuma
<hggdh> ala: desculpe-me. 'lspci -nm'
<ala> ah tah
<hggdh> <sigh/> hoje estou lento....
<hggdh> ala: espere
<ala> xi..... preciso ir embora.... vao fechar a cozinha. rs
<ala> valeu hggdh
<ala> amanha eu volto
<hggdh> ala: lspci -nn
<ala> Deus te abençoe e te guarde!
<ala> fuiiiiiiii
<Lion> Ola
<Lion> alguem ai?
<andretyn> O/
<Lion> Alguem sabe como posso checar um disco de instalacao? Criei um disco de instalacao num pendrive, na versao 12.10, so que ele nao me da a interface pra iniciar a instalacao.
<andretyn> Lion, ele roda em live-usb?
<Lion> nao, ele so me mostra uma especie de cursor em formato de carinha (?) e qnd eu preciono alguma tecla, ele diz que nao pode fazer a instalacao, para eu colocar outra midia de instalacao e reiniciar
<andretyn> Lion, como? o pen-drive nao roda? Então a imagem tah corrompida ou o pendrive tah formatado errado!
<efraim> Boa noite algum op ai?
<Lion> Entao, nesse momento to usando o live cd, versao 8.10... Baixei a imagem do site do Ubuntu mesmo, e criei o disco de boot pelo programa do Ubuntu mesmo
<Lion> estou ate baixando a imagem novamente pra testar
<andretyn> Lion, tava usando o 8.10 para fazer o live-usb do 12.10?
<Lion> Nao, baixei imagem e fiz com a imagem que baixei, nao do live cd
<Lion> Alias, foi isso mesmo, entendi errado sua pergunta
<CyL> Lion: Como vc criou o Live USB?
<Lion> O live-usb do 12.10 foi criado rodando o 8.10. Sistema > Administracao > Create a USB startup disk
<andretyn> Lion, vc testou a imagem do 12.10 como o md5sum?
<Lion> Hum, nao
<andretyn> qual imagem vc pegou,  para i386 ou amd64?
<andretyn> se for o i386, ou arquivo tem esse md5sum: b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd *ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Lion> i386... Sempre me falaram que nao era muito interessante pra mim rodar x64
<CyL> Lion: Depende do seu hardware
<CyL> Lion: Seu processador suporta 64 bits?
<Lion> sim, e um phenom x4 965
<Lion> mas o site mesmo recomendou baixar x32
<andretyn> CyL, usando o criador de live-usb do 8.10 não dah problema? eu tinha visto isso em algum lugar!
<CyL> andretyn: Eu não sei
<CyL> Lion: Se ele suporta os binários para 64 bits não há motivo para não instalar o 64 bits
<Lion> eu tentei gravar a imagem, mas como ta rodando o live-cd, nao abria a bandeija
<andretyn> Lion, sim, somente vai usar um pouco mais de memoria, mas nada de mais:)
<CyL> andretyn: Qual a base para essa sua afirmação?
<andretyn> CyL, usei o dois tipos, sempre o 64 usava mais memoria!
<Lion> a bandeija do drive nao abriu ora
<Lion> o problema comecou com meu raid 0 que queimou, dois HDs de 500gb :(
<CyL> andretyn: Isso não necessariamente é verdade
<andretyn> CyL, talvez para algum outro pc, mas no meu, sempre usou mais memoria, instalaçao limpa, dava mais consumo de memoria!
<Lion> sobre o que? gravar a imagem em um cd?
<andretyn> Lion, ele está digitando para mim, veja o nome no começo da frase:)
<Lion> sorry
<efraim> alguém poderia fazer a gentileza de retirar meu nick da lista de ban?
<efraim> faz uns 3 anos que eu fui banido e me esqueceram lá
<andretyn> Lion, tenta usar/gravar um dvd para fazer a instalaçao do 12.10, testa antes o md5sum pra ver se imagem está correta ou usar baixar via torrent q é mais seguro
<CyL> andretyn: O fato da memória aloca ser maior não necessariamente está relacionado ao fato da arquitetura 64 bits exigir uma alocação maior de memória. Essa maior alocação pode ocorrer devido a fatores que não estão diretamente relacionados à arquitetura utilizada.
<andretyn> Cyl, quais fatores?
<CyL> andretyn: Além disso, mesmo que o 64 bits aloque mais memória que o 32 bits, isso não significa que ele vai executar de forma mais lenta, pelo contrário, a probabilidade é que ele execute ligeiramente mais rápido.
<Lion> andretyn, vou esperar terminar o download aqui, esta quase acabando, dai faco o md5sum
<andretyn> CyL, eu só disse que usava mais memoria, não falei q rodava mais lento:)
<CyL> andretyn: O fato de alguns binários (especialmente os proprietários) ainda não possuírem uma versão de 64 bits, forçando que o Ubuntu instale um segundo conjunto de bibliotecas 32 bits só para fazer as dependências deste binários por exemplo.
<CyL> andretyn: Então enquanto o ubuntu 32 bits só possui um conjunto de blbiotecas carregadas em memória, o 64 bits precisaria cerrgar dois conjuntos, o que evidentemente consome mais memória
<andretyn> CyL, e a propria cannonical faz uma sugestão para usar o 32 bits, e eu falei que numa instalaçao limpa, sem binarios 32 bits carregados...
<CyL> andretyn: Como vc sabe que não existem binários de 32 bits cerrgados? E se eles forem carregados por padrão?
<Julinux> Boa Noite Galera
<CyL> andretyn: Por exemplo: seu driver de placa de vídeo, de rede, wireless, codecs, flash, etc
<andretyn> ou CyL, então voltamos a premissa, o 64 bits usa mais memoria...
<efraim> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<CyL> andretyn: Não necessariamente, e se for um ambiente de instalação headless, onde há pouca influência desse tipo de coisa?
<CyL> andretyn: O 64 bits tende a consumir mais memória _em cenários específicos_ que não são iguais para todos.
<CyL> andretyn: Da mesma forma o 32 bits tende a consumir mais memória que o 64 bits em cenários específicos
<andretyn> CyL, hummmm!!!!, aprendi mais uma coisa hoje.
<andretyn> CyL, obrigado:)
<CyL> andretyn: Disponha
<CyL> efraim: O ban mais antigo é do ano passado
<Lion> Fiz o md5sum e retornou isso: b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd
<Lion> e o mesmo ne andretyn?
<hggdh> CyL: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21954636
<hggdh> efraim: vamos conversar, por favor
<hggdh> (e, alias, mandar um linha cheia de virgulas só atrapalha teu caso)
<andretyn> Lion, sim, tah limpa a imagem, sem problemas:)
<Lion> fat32 mesmo pra criar live-usb:
<Lion> ?
<CyL> hggdh: Será que o IPv6 é mais imune porque é mais fácil de rotear?
<hggdh> CyL: eu não sei; mas eu acho que é mais por que ainda não está sendo usado pesadamente
<hggdh> (nunca trabalhei com um router para IPv6
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, o que não faria muita diferença se pensarmos que o ataque utilizado é o de euxaustão de banda: se exaure para IPv$, para IPv6 também
<CyL> hggdh: O cebçalho do IPv6 não possui flags complicados como os do IPv4, tornando-o muito mais ágil de ser roteado
<CyL> hggdh: Outra coisa, pelo que li acho que estão fazendo ataque de amplificação
<hggdh> é exaustão de banda exige coordenação
<CyL> hggdh: Combater a exaustão sim, mas o que eu quero dizer é que do ponto de vista do protocolo de endereçamento, em tese não faria diferença
<hggdh> CyL: concordo
<andretyn> Lion, para deixar tudo seguro, formate o pendrive em fat32 e depois instale...
<hggdh> CyL: pode ser que ipv4 está sofrendo deep packet inspection, e não ipv6
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, seria mais eficiente simplesmente desabilitar a inspeção de pacotes, mas as duas hipóteses são semelhantes: o IPv6 é privilegiado por exigir um processamento menor para ser roteado.
<Lion> andretyn, criando o disco agora
<hggdh> yep
<hggdh> bom, vou cuidar da vida por um pouco. Se o efraim aparecer, estarei de volta em ~ 1 hora
<CyL> hggdh: Inteligente a técnica de atacar o DNS: requisição pequena, resposta grande - atacante precisa ter menor largura de banda para se eficiente, vítima precisa ter uma largura de banda muito maior para continuar opracional
<Lion> Ae, meus HDs resucitaram, ate o Gparted ta reconhecendo eles, ele so nao sabe qual e o sistema de arquivos
<CyL> hggdh: http://gizmodo.com/5992652/that-internet-war-apocalypse-is-a-lie
<andretyn> Lion, testou seu HDs, será q estão bem?
<Lion> Eles estam em raid 0, acho que e por isso que o gparted nao esta reconhecendo a estrutura de dados deles... Acho que com os discos esta tudo ok, nao ouco nada estranho, se for algo fisico, e na placa logica
<hggdh> CyL: heh. Eu estou esperando, aqui, que o nossos queridos senadores e representatives venha a público falar, de novo, de um cyberwar
<fslima0> alguem sabe como desabilitar o network manager
<fslima0> ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> fslima0, o que você quer dizer por desabilitar? tu quer só encerrar ele? ou tu quer que quando ligue o computador ele não inicie junto?
<fslima0> so encerrar, mas ele volta
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tentou killall networkmanager?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> na verdade network-manager com tracinho
<odra> networkmarnager_?
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-28
<zebedeu> boa noite
<zebedeu> sou fa do ubuntu e ja instalei nos dois pc daqui de casa. fico incentivando meus filhjos a usar
<zebedeu> mais tem um probleminha aqui no facebook que nao consegue usar a web cam com alguem que esteja usando o windows
<zebedeu> alguem sabe solucoa para isso?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> zebedeu, tou desatualizado quanto a isso, mas acho que não tem versão pra linux do chat com webcam
<zebedeu> valeu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> zebedeu, usa o skype funciona muito bem
<zebedeu> ja falei pra  meu filho mais ele gosta e ja ta acostumado com o face
<zebedeu> nem e por mim e mais pra ver se ele se adapta lçogo com o ubuntu
<zebedeu> obrigado , Ctrl-Alt-Del, valeu vou sair aqui
<Vergnugen> Acabei de ler um artigo muito interessante sobre o Futuro do Ubuntu. Ele retrata um pouco  o que eu sinto em relação a este Os que utilizo já faz muito tempo. No momento estou com o Mint no meu Laptop e Ubuntu no Desktop. http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/77526.html
<eduslack> Alguém me indica  uma placa de vídeo para jogar os jogos da Valve que utiliza o Source. E que tenha drivers atualizado do fabricante. Estou falando na questão dos drivers porque a ATI Radeon HD 6370 não funciona os drivers atuais no Linux.
<hggdh> Vergnugen: não exatamente verdade
<hggdh> Vergnugen: por exemplo, Canonical trabalhou com MG no secure boot
<hggdh> Vergnugen: (eu acompanhei o mailing list dentro da Canonical)
<hggdh> isto é apenas FUD
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<hggdh> CyL: por outro lado, http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/security/~3/kZiqVg7LHrE/
<YanGM> distribuição para servidor que consuma pouco do processador?
<hggdh> YanGM: o que consome processador são os serviços extra. Qualquer distro funcionará. Eu, pessoalmente, rodo Ubuntu mesmo.
<YanGM> hggdh, é que a maioria vem com "coisa demais", e meu querido posilixo por algum motivo odeia distros minimalistas como o puppy, dsl, etc
<YanGM> ele não da boot, apenas isso
<Julinux> Ta na hora do The Walking Dead
<YanGM> mas quando a gente coloca um CentOS no bicho ele fica se borrando pra rodar meus serviços
<Julinux> CentOS é bom, e fácil de gerenciar
<Guest79876> bom dia
<Guest79876> alguém sabe como posso conseguir um driver para instalação da impressora xerox 3045NI ?
<Guest79876> gosto muito do linux mas não consigo fazer ela funcionar com o linux
<Guest79876> help
<Guest79876> help
<Guest79876> how install xerox 3045ni
<Guest79876> no driver
<Guest79876> from linux
<pcopaulo> valeu!
<sagat> queria saber como faço para registrar novamente meu nick ja que o email que eu usava para o registro cancelei
<sagat> por motivos pessoais
<sagat> oque eu devo fazer para registrar se alguem puder me dar uma força
<sagat> eu agradeço
<f_dallbem> sagat, pelo que li vc precisa de acesso ao email antigo para poder mudar
<CyL> sagat: Vc quer registrar o mesmo nick, ou um nick novo?
<f_dallbem> encontrei algo assim para mudar o email: /msg nickserv set email email
<CyL> f_dallbem: É ótimo quando fazem a pergunta e desaparecem :D
<f_dallbem> poise
<f_dallbem> encontrei esse comando no help IRC mais não testei aki
<f_dallbem> A sua sintaxe é: /nickserv set email o seu email, onde o "seu email" é o email desejado
<CyL> f_dallbem: Acredito que só sirva se já estiver identificado
<hggdh> se já estiveres indentificado (via /msg nickserv identify <nick> <senha>, um /msg nickserv set email vai funcionar
<hggdh> oh, mais net splits no horizonte :-(
<FAZwar> Buenas pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda com quota, alguem manja?
<FAZwar> Buenas pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda com quota, alguem manja?
<janio> bom instalei a versão 12.10 em meu note hp pavilion dm1 e após a atualização dos pacotes, fiquei sem wiriless, descobri q minha placa broadcom não tem suporte. Depois de horas de tentativas de resolver o problema, sem êcxito, estou reinstalando e não vou atualizá-lo. Pergunto tem outra froma mais simples pra resolver este problema q pelo q vi , muitas pessoas tiveram, e a nova versão já vem resolvendo este problema?
<janio> someone here speak portugues
<hggdh> janio: todos, ou a grande maioria. Mas podemos estar ocupados (como eu estou agora). Por favor, tenha paciencia
<FAZwar> Tenho um serve centos onde não está mostrando o espaço utilizado por cada user, no fstab está assim: /dev/sda2	/	ext3	errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,jqfmt=vfsv0	0	1
<hggdh> FAZwar: não uso centos, mas mas opções do mount -- é, realmente, usrJquota? Ou deveria ser usrquota?
<FAZwar> hggdh: bom o sistema que instalou assim que são cotas journaled, diz ter menos problemas de corromper arquivos...
<hggdh> FAZwar: OK (e faz sentido)
<hggdh> FAZwar: e os programas para gerenciamento de quotas foram instalados? pelo menos no Ubuntu, as opções *quota para o mount nada fazem per se.
<FAZwar> hggdh meu server tem cpanel...
<hggdh> FAZwar: does cpanel also install quota and quotatool (your package names may be different on centos). I did not see any reference to cpanel installing S.O. quota support
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> FAZwar: o cpanel também instala quota ou quotatool (os nomes dos pacotes podem ser diferentes no CentOS). Eu não vi quaisquer referencias ao cpanel instalando suporte a quota ao nivel do S.O.
<hggdh> e desculpe-me pelo Ingles, entrei em modo automático
<FAZwar> hggdh: problema é que no ssh mesmo... aparece como 0mb utilizado os usuarios...
<FAZwar> [root@3921105home]cPs# quota -vs radiocar
<FAZwar> Disk quotas for user radiocar (uid 505):
<FAZwar>      Filesystem  blocks   quota   limit   grace   files   quota   limit   grace
<FAZwar> so aparece o limit 500mb
<hggdh> FAZwar: não sei. Provavelmente terás mais sorte em um canal CentOS
<FAZwar> ok, vou tentar la
<hggdh> janio: tens o pacote bcmwl-kernel-source instalado?
<hggdh> ah, foi-se. Oh hasty people
<[_Null_]> po alguem intende de ircd ai? em q parte da config eu removo a mask de ip dos usuarios?
<[_Null_]> tipo fica assim blabla@6E267D11.4FD46440.6A6A1EE2.IP
<[_Null_]> quero tirar isso
<MDandrea_> Olá pessoal, estou tendo um problema com os drivers Nvidia e com Unity 3d, algumas vezes quando abro as aplicaçoes LibreOffice TuxGuitar ou qualquer programa pelo wine, minha tela fica toda embaralhada e tenho que fazre log out/in para ela voltar ao normal, minha placa é uma Nvidia 6100 nforce405, alguem sabe uma forma de resolver esse problema, pq o LibreOffice é uma aplicação que não da pra ficar sem
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<Julinux> Pessoal, o ubuntu não tem o .bash_profile?
<hggdh> Julinux: tem (ou pode ter)
<Julinux> procurei aqui no meu e não achei
<hggdh> eu não uso ~/.bash_profile
<Darkmit> la -la
<Darkmit> digita isso aí
<Darkmit> agora não tem no root
<Darkmit> :D
<Darkmit> $ls -la
<Darkmit> vc vai ver
<Julinux> to tentando adicionar o #export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups
<Darkmit> se não tiver pode criar e editar
<Darkmit> touch .bash_profile
<hggdh> Julinux: adicione no ~/.bashrc
<Darkmit> esse histcontrol serve pra que
<Darkmit> w
<Darkmit> ?
<hggdh> Darkmit: permite salvar o history sem entradas duplicadas
<Darkmit> ...
<hggdh> e sem entradas iniciando com um espaço
<Darkmit> hum...
<Julinux> Darkmit, ele não exibe os comandos duplicados quando você digita o comando history
<Darkmit> não ví muita funcionalidade pra isso não
<hggdh> cada um como prefere. Eu gosto
<Darkmit> quando vc puxa o histórico quer saber justamente o que foi feito
<Darkmit> verdade...
<Darkmit> vc pode criar o arquivo se ele não estiver criado :D .bash_profile
<Darkmit> alguém aqui usa gnome3
<Darkmit> ?
<hggdh> nah, KDE
<samurai_black> Darkmit, eu
<samurai_black> 3.6
<Darkmit> não sei qual versão estou usando mais instalei via repositório
<Darkmit> não achei tão funcional quando o classico
<samurai_black> eu acho super pratico
<Darkmit> instalei um programinha para adicionar a barra inferior
<Darkmit> ficou menos ruim
<Darkmit> rs
<Darkmit> sempre usei gnome
<Darkmit> o kde pramim é uma louccura
<samurai_black> o meu tá original, sou muito produtivo nele assim
<Darkmit> vc trabalha com o que
<samurai_black> to com o KDE também
<Darkmit> ?
<Darkmit> prefiro minhas coisas tudo a mão
<Darkmit> ....
<samurai_black> Autonomo, mas, isso tá pra mudar. :)
<Darkmit> to falando da área
<Darkmit> infra
<Darkmit> desenvolvimento
<Darkmit> design
<Darkmit> ...
<samurai_black> Auxiliar de serviços gerais no moneto e tecnico em informatica. :)
<samurai_black> Darkmit, http://i.imgur.com/nkavmrY.jpg
<samurai_black> tava asim mas já tá bem melhor e vai ficar mais.
 * samurai_black Assim
<Darkmit> massa
<Darkmit> o meu adicionei só um software para adicionar a barra inferior
<Darkmit> gostei
<Darkmit> agora quero ver se a superior melhora
<Darkmit> achei sem graça essa zorra
<Darkmit> quero tentar adicionar meus ícones rápidos
<Darkmit> o que uso mais no míniomo o terminal
<Darkmit> fui
<Darkmit> tenho que trabalhar
<Darkmit> rs
<samurai_black> Julinux, diz ai mano. :)
<samurai_black> Darkmit, ele é bem flexivel, tem milhoes de extensions
<Darkmit> show
<Darkmit> uso linux a mais de 8 anos
<Darkmit> mais sempre usei gnome normalzinho
<Darkmit> mudei ontem para o novo
<Darkmit> vou me adaptar
<samurai_black> Darkmit, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=565
<hggdh> samurai_black: este foi o carro que vi em Copenhagen: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2V6r7APEOvZjROcGtyajh2Q2s/edit?usp=sharing
<samurai_black> se já me disse isso e não me esqueci ainda não... ;P
<samurai_black> Ferrare Black fosco, SHOW
<samurai_black> Darkmit, aqui também, na descrição do deskmod, tem muitas outras extensions... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18&start=4290#p36902
<Julinux> samurai_black, diz ai o que?
<samurai_black> digo sim, o qu quer ouvir?
 * samurai_black rsrrs
<Julinux> kkk'
<kernel> como copia cds com o xfburn?
<ThomazFelipee> Boa tarde
<ThomazFelipee> estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu na minha máquina mas até agora sem sucesso
<ThomazFelipee> Poderia me dar alguma dica de como fazer
<ThomazFelipee> baixei aquele programa para fazer o boot no pen drive
<hggdh> ThomazFelipee: depende do que está ocorrendo, e de qual versão do Ubuntu
<ThomazFelipee> mas quando vou acicionar o Iso
<ThomazFelipee> não aparece
<FabricioMassuia> pessoal, qual seria a melhor maneira de "travar" o Unity de modo que o usuário não consiga alterar fundo de tela, remover programas do lançador, etc... ou seja, uma configuração para um computador para uso público
<FabricioMassuia> tinha um esquema aqui para o Gnome no Ubuntu 10.04 que dava certo, mas no Unity até agora não achei
<hggdh> FabricioMassuia: não sei se existe, não me lembro de algo assim na documentação de design. Provavelmente o melhor canal para esta pergunta é o #ubuntu-unity (em Ingles)
<YokoBR> galera, o ubuntu 12.04 usa qual xserver?
<hggdh> confirmando
<CyL> hggdh: Está muito ocupado?
<hggdh> YokoBR: 1.11.4
<hggdh> CyL: com alguns minutos, em que posso ajudar?
<YokoBR> certeza? mas o kernel eh 3.5 ne
<CyL> hggdh: Queria chamar no pvt para um assunto totalmente offtopic
<hggdh> YokoBR: com o 3.5 eu não sei
<hggdh> CyL: vamos lá
<YokoBR> eh triste nao poder usar linux no meu notebook
<YokoBR> nao acho 1 distribuicao que suporta o driver legacy da ati
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  testeou o arch?
<YokoBR> vitorlobo, estou no arch agora mesmo
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  ue e o arch ne linux n?
<vitorlobo> rs
<YokoBR> nao deu certo.. ele faz o downgrade pra 1.12, instala os drivers, mas depois o boot trava
<kernel> hggdh, como eu copio cd com o xfburn?
<YokoBR> hggdh, o opensuse 12.2 suporta os drivers legacy o/
<hggdh> kernel: não uso xfburn... na verdade, não tenho ao menos unidades de CD :-)
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, arch 12.1?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> 1.12?
<kernel> vitorlobo, ta copiando cds com qual programa?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  brasero
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pq?
<kernel> o brasero nao pega no e17
<kernel> tou querendo copiar um cp
<kernel> cd*
<kernel> mais ja tou fazendo com o dd mesmo
<vitorlobo> kernel, ele nem executa?
<kernel> da erro
<kernel> fazendo com o dd mesmo
<kernel> ele puxa o que tem no cd e gera uma iso
<kernel> depois eu gravo com o xfburn
<vitorlobo> kernel, gosta do k3b n?
<kernel> dd: error reading ‘/dev/sr0’: Input/output error
<kernel> :(
<kernel> vou fazer com o cat
<kernel> community/nrg2iso 0.4-8
<kernel>     Utility for converting CD or DVD image generated by Nero Burning Rom to ISO format
<kernel> esse é o nero vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> q erro cabrero
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é oq parece
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> hauiehauiheauie
<kernel> só grava isso
<kernel> *.iso
<kernel> nao roda no e17 nao o brasero
<Julinux> Qual comando eu posso usar para excluir uma linha do arquivo?
<Julinux> sem altera-lo
<hggdh> ls
<CyL> Julinux: Como vc quer excluir uma linha do arquivo sem alterá-lo?
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-29
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Celso> noite
 * samurai_black :)
<perro_nervioso> ***********************************
<bravosuporte> ola pesoal
<bravosuporte> alguem sabe como remover o Ubuntu Tweak
<xGrind> bravosuporte, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ubuntu-tweak
<bravosuporte> xGrind, valeu
<xGrind> \o
<Lion> boa noite
<Lion> alguem acordado ainda? :S
<Aipo> OLa
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<CyL> SOUL_OF_R00T: Bom dia
<CyL> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> CyL: pong
<CyL> hggdh: Hoje é feriado aí também?
<hggdh> CyL: é claro que não. Que feriado é este?
<CyL> hggdh: Sexta-feira santa
<hggdh> ah, pascoa/pessach
<Darkmit> Pessoal vocês tem sugestões de sistema de comercio virtual para indicar
<Darkmit> ?
<Fulano> hoje é feriado nacional
<CyL> hggdh: Feriado na maioria dos países com raízes cristãs
<CyL> Fulano: Mas não internacional
<Fulano> CyL: ele está em qual país?
<hggdh> bem, aqui certamente tem raizes cristãs, mas não é feriado
<hggdh> Fulano: US
<CyL> Fulano: Talvez a pergunta devesse ser feita à ele ;)
<Darkmit> hggdh: você mora onde?
<hggdh> Darkmit: Plano, TX
<Darkmit> Nos EUA não é feriado
<Darkmit> ?
<Fulano> hggdh: aí as raízes são protestantes
<hggdh> não
<Darkmit> bem estranho
<hggdh> eu achava que cristão é cristão
<Fulano> Darkmit: isso é novidade pra mim também, estou impressionado
<Darkmit> :D
<Fulano> talvez seja feriado em outros estados fora do Texas
<Darkmit> hggdh: Pelo menos o pessoal aí não come carne vermelha e etc
<Darkmit> ?
<hggdh> Darkmit: eu não sei dizer. Não sou cristão
<CyL> Fulano: Protestante não é cristão?
<Darkmit> hggdh: mais isso aqui passa na televisão, dizendo que o preço do peixe subiu por causa da semana santa
<Darkmit> essas coisas
<Darkmit> por isso da pra saber
<Fulano> CyL: sim, mas com outros fundamentos, distintos do catolicismo
<Fulano> na verdade hoje é feriado católico :D
<hggdh> pode ser... raramente como carne vermelha, de qualquer maneira. Então, eu acho que -- neste aspecto -- sou observante
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> s/observante/praticante/
<Fulano> Darkmit: de qualquer maneira, lá nos USA tem uns feriados malucos tipo Martin Luther King Day etc, que só existe lá, rs
<Darkmit> kkkkk
<Darkmit> sabia dessa não
<Darkmit> se levassem em consideração feriado por pessoas populares
<Darkmit> imaginem no brasil
<Darkmit> Lula Day (dia internacional da corrupção)
<Darkmit> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Darkmit> opa
<hggdh> Fulano: MLK é um feriado federal, os estados podem (ou não) seguir. Normalmente, MLK é também um feriado estadual, mas empresas privadas não são obrigadas a segui-lo
<Darkmit> (dia nacional da corrupção)*
<Fulano> hggdh: vc te, religião? qual?
<hggdh> Fulano: sou 30% agnostico, 70% ateu
<Darkmit> vou pesquisar agora agnostico
<Darkmit> nunca ouvi falar nisso
<hggdh> heh
<Fulano> Darkmit: lula day foi ótimo. Seria feriado a semana toda e todos deveriam beber cachaça
<Darkmit> Fulano: beber cachaça, falar baboseira e sair roubando geral
<Darkmit> kkkkkkkkk
<Fulano> hggdh: ah, então o MLK  é ponto facultativo
<Fulano> Darkmit: ahaha é por aí mesmo
<hggdh> Fulano: acho que pode ser. Não é facultativo para o governo federal (é feriado mesmo)
<Darkmit> hggdh: Velho nunca soube que existia esse termo agnosticismo interessante... rs
<hggdh> pois é sempre bom adquirir conhecimento :-)
<Darkmit> com certeza
<Darkmit> ...
<Darkmit> Pessoal
<Darkmit> alguém tem nomes de sistema de e-commerce para indicar
<Darkmit> estou fazendo uma pesquisa para saber benefícios
<Darkmit> de cada
<Fulano> os agnósticos até aceitam um ser superior, como Deus, que criou tudo o que existe. O resto é explicado pela ciência. Já os ateus negam até Deus.
<Darkmit> um
<Darkmit> já achei alguns
<Darkmit> magento, prestashop
<Darkmit> vocês conhecem outor
<Darkmit> outros*
<hggdh> bem, um agnóstico aceita a possibilidade de que um deus exista
<hggdh> para referencia, feriados federais no US: http://www.archives.gov/news/federal-holidays.html
<Fulano> bom site
<ivanbajr> Apenas um feriado brasileiro
<ivanbajr> católico romano
<ivanbajr> não protestante
<FernandoBasso> Darkmit: O wordpress tem plugins para e-commerce, mas acho que o magento é o mais usado pra isso.
<ivanbajr> não cristão
<Darkmit> FernandoBasso: procuro um sistema que realmente seja e-commerce
<Darkmit> FernandoBasso: wordpress hoje já é um cms
<FernandoBasso> Darkmit: Então acho que não tem como errar indo com o magento.
<Darkmit> FernandoBasso: contudo procuro um sistema mais simples de se manusear
<Darkmit> para uma pequena loja
<Darkmit> o magento é muito completo...
<FernandoBasso> http://www.businesscatalyst.com/
<FernandoBasso> http://webdesignledger.com/tools/top-5-content-management-systems-for-ecommerce
<Darkmit> vlw velho obrigado
<Darkmit> esse opencart já ouvi falar parece simples de se mecher
<FernandoBasso> Eu não gosto desses CMSs por serem difíceis de se mecher.
<FernandoBasso> Teria que estudar eles igual se estuda uma linguagem de programação.
<FernandoBasso> A gente pensa que por ser pronto é só instalar e pronto, mas leva tempo pra aprender mecher neles. Eu tive que mexer com joomla algumas vezes. Eta coisinha difícil.
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<Darkmit> FernandoBasso: velho joomla é uma bosta!
<Darkmit> os clientes odeiam ele
<Darkmit> hoje uso wordpress simples de usar e desenvolver
<Darkmit> samurai_black: bom dia!
<hggdh> Darkmit: linguagem, por favor
<FernandoBasso> Eu não acho ele "ruim", mas se o cara quizer mexer nele tentando adivinhar como fazer as coisas, o negócio não flui. Tem que realmente estudar ele.
<Darkmit> hggdh: malz :D
 * samurai_black :)
<Darkmit> FernandoBasso: velho por isso gosto do wordpress, qualquer um que não sabe nada pode abrir e começar a postar as coisas
<FernandoBasso> Eu também prefiro o wordpreess.
<Darkmit> muito simples de desenvolver
<Darkmit> inúmeras extensões
<Darkmit> hggdh: Velho surgiu uma pergunta, aí vcs comem ovo de chocolate na páscoa?
<Darkmit> rs
<Fulano> Darkmit: acho que não, pois até mesmo o Natal lá não tem a importância que tem aqui. Lá o feriado mais importante é o Thanksgiving (Ação de Graças)
<Darkmit> isso eu sabia
<Darkmit> da ação de graças
<Darkmit> é praticamente o principal feriado deles
<Darkmit> e as paradas...
<Darkmit> eles adoram guerra rs
<Fulano> e a final do NFL, como é mesmo o nome? lá para tudo
<Fulano> super-alguma-coisa
<Fulano> caramba, esqueci
<Darkmit> superball
<Darkmit> ?
<Fulano> Super Bowl!
<Darkmit> rsrsrsrs
<Fulano> obrigado, são google
<Darkmit> foi quase
<Fulano> no Super Bowl para tudo lá.
<Fulano> quer dizer, as pessoas continuam trabalhando, não é feriado e tal, mas é como se fosse. Dizem que é impressionante
<Darkmit> velho moro em salvador aqui também quando tem jogo para absolutamente tudo
<Darkmit> a estrutura é tão precária que não tem quem passe pelos engarrafamentos
<Darkmit> kkkkkk
<Fulano> hahaha
<Fulano> as obras do principal est[adio daí, esqueço o nome, já está bastante adiantada pelo que andei lendo
<Mr-Capslock> fonte nova?
<Fulano> sim
<Fulano> vi que foi foda pra demolir o Fonte Nova, era uma estrutura fortíssima
<Darkmit> fonte nova
<Darkmit> velho
<Darkmit> moro do lado da fonte nova
<Darkmit> a demolição tremeu tudo
<Darkmit> :D
<Darkmit> na redondeza mesmo da fonte nova
<Darkmit> várias casas foram comprometidas
<Darkmit> o estádio já está pronto
<Darkmit> e já foi entregue
<Darkmit> tem jogo dia 4
<Darkmit> para inaugurar
<Darkmit> só estão mesmo retocando os detalhes
<Darkmit> o estadio ta fantástico
<Fulano> imagino!
<Fulano> já aqui,  o Maracanã...
<Fulano> já adiaram a entrega umas 5 vezes, mas parece que finalmente no fim de abril sai
<Darkmit> Fulano: a fonte nova só adiantaram a entrega uma vez, mesmo assim foram só 10 dias
<Darkmit> a odebretch é fantástica
<Darkmit> todas as obras públicas deles saem no prazo e com uma qualidade excelente
<Darkmit> empresa 100% bahiana :D
<Fulano> maneiro
<jose__> ola.bom dia
<jose__> ola,tem alguem ai
<Mr-Capslock> opa
<Darkmit> Pessoal alguém sabe de algum evento próximo
<Darkmit> ?
<Darkmit> de Software livre
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos! Eu estou enfrentando um problema muito irritante com o scroll do mouse. Na instalação original não estava assim; foi depois de alguma atualização. Apesar de eu saber que parece ser um problema antigo para algumas configurações de GNU/Linux.
<ivanbajr> Primeiro informar sua distribuição
<ivanbajr> e seu modelo de mouse.
<AlexandreMBM> No Firefox (e presumo que em outros softwares também), no meu e em outros usuários, o scroll do mouse parece funcionar normalmente mas não é mais sensível a uma grande aceleração de rolagem inicial.
<vitorlobo> Darkmit, os Flisol's ja aconteceram?
<Darkmit> vitorlobo: ainda não
<Darkmit> vitorlobo: vai ter aqui em ssa
<AlexandreMBM> Eu estou usando Ubuntu 12.04.2 atualizado. Com poquíssimos PPA.
<vitorlobo> Darkmit, vixi vc é de ssa tbm?
<Darkmit> sim sim
<Darkmit> :D
<vitorlobo> Darkmit,  tem uma galerinha de ssa q frequenta aqui
<Darkmit> vitorlobo: verdade
<Darkmit> ?
<Darkmit> show de bola
<Darkmit> comecei a usar por agora novamente o irc
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto ao mouse, vou olhar. Parece-me ser um Logitech. Ele está, juntamente com o teclado, num adptador Y para a USB. São serial, ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> Funcionava OK até poucos dias atrás. Não sei bem após o que ficou ruim. Suspeito de um última atualização mais perceptível e sei olhas o log do APT, a quem interessar.
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: leia o log do apt veja os pacotes que você instalou
<Darkmit> entra no google e descobre o que cada pacote é
<Darkmit> até achar um que tenha relação com o mouse
<Darkmit> descobrindo
<ivanbajr> Aqui estou utilizando um micro ligado em minha tv de 42 polegadas com um teclado sem fio e mouse da logitech mk320
<Darkmit> abra as configurações olhe e mecha
<ivanbajr> até sem problema
<AlexandreMBM> Problema adicional (e por causa disso eu suplico atenção de você): eu tenho um pé no saco por aqui, que fica a procurar qualquer coisa para detonar o Ubuntu. Compartiho o uso do Ubuntu com ele
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: agora o negocio se tornou sério
<Darkmit> rrsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, eu estou com proposta de atualizar 30 pacotes e vou fazer.
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, voltou daqui a 15 minutos.
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: velho
<Darkmit> primeiro
<Darkmit> use aptitude update
<Darkmit> aptitude safe-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, diga
<Darkmit> não use apt-get !!!
<Darkmit> se não tiver aptitude
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, por que?
<Darkmit> apt-get install aptitude
<Darkmit> depois vc lê na internet o porque
<Darkmit> o safe-upgrade
<Darkmit> tem vantagens
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, eu já li algo, mas não cheguei às conclusões
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, não lembro ou não consegui ver a importância
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, eu venho usando o apt apenas por não querer (até agora) fazer "a mistura"
<Darkmit> só use aptitude
<Darkmit> >D
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, parece-me que o ideal é usar "um, ou outro"
<Darkmit> não
<Darkmit> use só aptitude
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, depois conversamos
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, se quiser, indique-me uma leitura...
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, o aprendizado que eu guardei foi não usar o tal do apt-fast; muito provavelmente se não fosse eu teria passado de Lucid para Precise com do-release.
<Darkmit> atualize aí
<Darkmit> e veja no que da
<AlexandreMBM> Estou fazendo.
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, vou reiniciar o X. Até mais.
<Darkmit> até
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, parece continuar a mesma coisa.
<Darkmit> só no firefox
<Darkmit> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Não. Também em documentos ODT, PDF...
<AlexandreMBM> Chega a parecer lentidão de máquina, em tempo de resposta. Mas não é.
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, se o dedo passa rápido o scroll, uma vez vai certo, outra vez não são do canto, quase alternadamente.
<AlexandreMBM> * outra vez não sai do canto
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, eu vi muito coisa no Google. Mas parece tudo obscuro.
<AlexandreMBM> O pior é que estava OK, até poucos dias.
<AlexandreMBM> No Google tem coisa falando em 2002.
<Darkmit> man
<Darkmit> teu mouse ta quebrado!
<Darkmit> já tentou colocar outro
<Darkmit> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, é possível que esteja, ou que esteja sujo. Não tenho contado com isso. Mas de fato, devo testar.
<Darkmit> ...
<AlexandreMBM> Vou fazer isso agora.
<Darkmit> era a primeira coisa que vc deveria testar
<Darkmit> proque culpar o pobre coitado do ubuntu...
<Darkmit> porque*
<AlexandreMBM> Alguns testes que farei:
<AlexandreMBM> 1) Tirar e colocar
<AlexandreMBM> 2) Usar em notebook com Windows
<AlexandreMBM> 3) Usar na mesma máquina com Windows
<AlexandreMBM> 4) Usar outro mouse nesse Ubuntu
<Darkmit> velho 1 teste) tirar o mouse e colocar outro...
<AlexandreMBM> 1) FALHOU
<AlexandreMBM> 4) OK
<Darkmit> tavendo...
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, mas não diz muito coisa. Pode ser apenas questão de driver, modelo de mouse.
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: ainda acredito que teu mouse tava quebrado
<Darkmit> :D
<AlexandreMBM> 2) FALHOU
<AlexandreMBM> 3) ABORTADO
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit,
<AlexandreMBM> Vou abri-lo, para ver se pode melhorar algo.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas já estou satisfeito em poder dizer que não é o GNU/Linux.
<AlexandreMBM> Sim, o mouse está ruim.
<AlexandreMBM>  Darkmit, leu-me?
<AlexandreMBM> 2) FALHOU
<AlexandreMBM> 3) ABORTADO
<AlexandreMBM> O mouse realmente está ruim.
<luizfiloso> tenho dúvidas sobre o ubuntu...
<luizfiloso> alguém pode me ajudar???
<Mr-Capslock> manda luizfiloso
<luizfiloso> eu instalei ubuntu 9.4, a atualização dele não funciona...
<luizfiloso> pq?
<Mr-Capslock> 9.04 ?
<Mr-Capslock> bem
<Mr-Capslock> as atualizações dele foram de 18 meses
<Mr-Capslock> então temos
<Mr-Capslock> 9.10
<Mr-Capslock> 10.04
<Mr-Capslock> 10.10
<Mr-Capslock> ixi
<Mr-Capslock> kkkkkk
<luizfiloso> tô com dúvida sobre ubuntu, alguém pode me ajudar???
<vitorlobo> luizfiloso, só poderemos se vc disser oq é
<andretyn> Não pergunte se pode perguntar, apenas pergunte! :-)
<luizfiloso> instalei ubuntu 9.4, tudo funciona, só q atualização q não???
<luizfiloso> pq?
<Mr-Capslock> as atualizações pra ele morreram no 10.10
<Mr-Capslock> 18 meses
<andretyn> luizfiloso, pq já saiu da fase de atualização
<Mr-Capslock> instala o 12.04
<hggdh> e, a partir do Raring, 9 meses; LTSs continuam sendo 5 naos
<hggdh> s/naos/anos/
<luizfiloso> eu coloquei o 12.04 da erro...
<andretyn> q erro? luizfiloso
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: lí sim o mouse ta com problema rs
<luizfiloso> não dá para instalar problema no servidor, mais eu consigo acessar internet???
<odra> andretyn: Eu li aquilo como "q erro? fiquei curioso" o__o
<luizfiloso> tbem, pq isso??
<andretyn> odra, kkkkkkkk
<Darkmit> luizfiloso: velho vc está tendo que tipo de problema? na instalação? na utilizaçãow seja específico para podermos lhe ajudar
<odra> luizfiloso: Escreva suas sentenças direito D:
<odra> luizfiloso: Não é necessário conexão com internet para instalar ubuntu do CD :/
<Darkmit> tente instalar o 12.10 se tiver problema avise iremos lhe ajudar a solucionar o problema na instlação...
<Darkmit> já adianto se der problema tente desabilitar acpi
<luizfiloso> cara fiz isso pela internet...
<Darkmit> nos menus da instalação ele lhe da essas opções
<luizfiloso> eu baixo direto...
<Darkmit> ubuntu.com
<Darkmit> download versão 12.10
<Darkmit> se der algum problema na instalação desabilite acpi
<luizfiloso> eu baxo direto...
<Darkmit> caso não funcione descreva o problema que iremos lhe dar a solução
<andretyn> luizfiloso, vc está instalando como? detalhes, detalhes, cara...
<Darkmit> luizfiloso: contudo instale a versão estável mais nova 12.10
 * odra deveria aprender a usar launchpad T__T
<andretyn> odra, como?
<luizfiloso> tinha windows, usei o pen ele formato e inicio normal, fui atualizar e deu erro 404, coloquei a versão mais recente e apareceu erro na leitura...
<odra> andretyn: Launchpad, usar eu deveria como :U
<Darkmit> luizfiloso: problema no pendrive... já tive o mesmo problema, troque de pendrive
<andretyn> odra, acho que o site do ubuntu-br tem doc sobre isso, procura lá:-D
<Darkmit> luizfiloso: ou então queime a imagem em uma mídia de dvd
<odra> andretyn: Você sabe se tem aplicativos lá sem ícone?
<andretyn> luizfiloso, como vc instalou o ubuntu no pendrive? usou q programa?
<andretyn> Darkmit, pendrive é dificil de dar problema, soh se for de formatação ou muiiiiitoooo velho! :)
<luizfiloso> bem valeu obrigado a todos...
<Darkmit> andretyn: tenho um pendrive novo sandisk fiz tudo direitinho deu erros na instalação, troquei de pendrive peguei outro que tenho e instalou normalmente
<andretyn> Darkmit, viu a formato do arquivo antes, tem pendrive que vem fat16, tem que trocar para fat32, eu acho...
<Darkmit> andretyn: tava tudo certinho :D
<Darkmit> o pendrive era de 4 gigas não tem como ta fat16
<andretyn> odra, não entendi sou pergunta! como assim sem ícone?
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, só pra completar: eu abri e limpei. Tinha sujo na rodinha. Inclusive como um óleo que fazia o "pneu" da rodinha deslizar. Colei o "pneu" com Superbonder, no aro, pra não deslizar. Mas não era isso. O problema continua. Deve ser eletrônico. Pode ter sido causado pela umidade agregada à oleosidade.
<AlexandreMBM> (limpei com um pincel e papel higiênico)
<odra> andretyn: Ícone de aplicativo s.m. Imagem de pequena resolução cujo intuito é representar o aplicativo que o possui
<andretyn> odra, vc quer trocar de ícone de um aplicativo/lancador do painel, é isso?
<odra> ...
<odra> andretyn: Eu perguntei se você sabe se existem aplicativos lá no tal do launchpad sem ícone
<andretyn> odra, sobre isso, eu não sei:(
<odra> :/
<odra> Melhor eu arranjar um ícone só pra precaver
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, antes de comprar outro, ainda vou abri-lo novamente, pois meu irmão acaba de lembrar-me indiretamente que uma vez eu corrigi um mouse assim limpando a áre de de leitura do sensor.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o sistema desse parece que é diferente e não usa leitura ótica.
<dimitrirs> e ai pessoal
<dimitrirs> alguem poderia me ajudar o som do meu ubuntu 12.10 sumiu
<Mr-Capslock> qual o lance ?
<Mr-Capslock> sumiu do nada ?
<dimitrirs> sim
<dimitrirs> liguei o note e estava sem som
<dimitrirs> verifiquei as configurações de som e está tudo certo
<dimitrirs> o audio está instalado
<dimitrirs> mais não funciona
<andretyn> dimitrirs, q tipo/marca de note?
<dimitrirs> megaware
<andretyn> dimitrirs, seja mais especifico? tem dezenas de tipo da marca megaware
<dimitrirs> megaware classic II
<dimitrirs> é um netbook na realidade
<dimitrirs> funcionava bem
<dimitrirs> mais agora não tem som
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, é. Só outro. O sistema da rodinha é mecânico ou magnético, não é ótico como o do meu irmão, que permitiu limpeza fácil resultando em melhoria de funcionamento.
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: velho pelo menos ta funcionando
<Darkmit> rs
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, pelo menos eu estou tranquilo quanto ao Ubuntu!
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, a empunhadura desse mouse é boa...
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: não te disse foi logo culpando o ubuntu
<Darkmit> pessoal vou lá
<Darkmit> vou fazer o rango
<Darkmit> rs
<Darkmit> :D
<Darkmit> para almoçar
<Darkmit> morar sozinho é foda
<Darkmit> :D
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, mas no Google eu achei um monte de onda com mouse e GNU/Linux.
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: você consegue mudar as configurações dos botões
<Darkmit> as vezes os caras mechem e da erro
<Darkmit> as coisas devem estar relacionadas a isso
<hggdh> Darkmit, Darkmit... linguagem, por favor
<AlexandreMBM> Darkmit, não, pessoal se queixando de defeito mesmo, coisa parecida com o que está acontecendo aqui.
<Darkmit> hggdh: malz... :D não é querendo é meio que automático :D
<hggdh> Darkmit: ent~ao, por favor, tire do autom'atico ;-)
<Darkmit> AlexandreMBM: provavelmente o mouse do pessoal tava quebrado e eles culparão o ubuntu como você fez rsrsrsrs
<Darkmit> hggdh: ok :D
<AlexandreMBM> Aí é configuração no X, é ajuste em Firefox, é parâmetro pra Google Chrome, é xinput pra descobrir parametrização, eu estava ficando aperriado, já!
<hggdh> bah, teclado ruizinho, este...
<Darkmit> enfim problema resolvido
<Darkmit> abraços
<Darkmit> volto mais tarde
<Darkmit> :D
<aprigio> samurai_black, nao pergunte no pvt do google plus, mas conforme eu te falei, cole a sua duvida aqui no irc para que a sua duvida , possa ser a duvida de todos
<aprigio> samurai_black, ja que vc colou no past, segue o historico de nossa conversa para que alguem possa ajudar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658515/, novamente digo: nao misture repositorios.
<samurai_black> Beleza, até.
<aprigio> ;)
<YanGM> como anda o Ubuntu Phone?
<aprigio> YanGM, em desenvolvimento ;)
<YanGM> aprigio, alguma adição recente nas últimas builds?
<YanGM> eu tenho um Galaxy Nexus aqui e gosto de testar de vez em quando ^^
<aprigio> YanGM, te recomendo vc se cadastrar no mail list do Ubuntu Phone no site do Ubuntu
<YanGM> como?
<aprigio> pq ai vc acompanha as pessoas falando sobre
<YanGM> aprigio, eles mandam só o changelog ou tudo sobre?
<aprigio> YanGM, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<aprigio> cara pq ninguem procura as informaçoes, o google é o maior repositorio de informações do mundo
<aprigio> n entendo isso
<odra> aprigio: Claro que n
<aprigio> odra, como assim?
<odra> O google é o maior buscador de informações do mundo.
<aprigio> fala outro ae
<odra> Yahoo search, Bing, Yandex
<odra> Tem mto indexador de paginas nesse mundo :/
<aprigio> odra, sao maiores q o google?
<odra> Ah, na verdade o yahoo search virou bing
<aprigio> mas ainda n sao maiores q o google, mas realmente existem outros!
<odra> aprigio: Claro que nao, eu acabei de dizer que o Google é o maior buscador
<odra> Ele não é um repositorio de informacoes, ele simplesmente faz a indexação delas :/
<aprigio> entao estamos dizendo que o banco do google nao possui armazenamentos de campos que facilitam as consultas?
<aprigio> oq diferencia aos outros
<aprigio> tao é armazenado que existem varios comandos que chamam esses campos, tal como o filetype
<aprigio> e varios outros que vc pode usar cara
<odra> .___.
<odra> aprigio: Isso eh indexar.
<aprigio> todos estes registros apenas facilitam a busca, qualquer um pode fazer isso hoje, no banco se armazena apenas orientacoes, como tags e outros metodos de cache
<aprigio> para facilitar a consulta
<aprigio> sim exatamente
<aprigio> todo banco de dados funcionam com a indexação de informacoes
<aprigio>  e por isso ele é um repositorio de informações
<aprigio> que joga vc a qualquer campo registrado
<odra> Disso tudo eu sei :/
<aprigio> assim como qualquer banco ;)
<aprigio> entao
<odra> Mas ainda sim ele n eh um "repositorio" de informacoes
<aprigio> isso q eu quis dizer :)
<aprigio> repositorio por centralizar as informações
<aprigio> sim eh ;)
<odra> n n eh :|
<aprigio> ai estariamos indo contra o conceito de banco
<aprigio> e NAO armazenamento
<odra> Se ele fosse, ele teria um cache completo de todos os websites que agente pesquisa nele. Mas ele soh possui cache de texto, thumbnails de imagens, hashes de imagens e links
<aprigio> inclusive isso é uma patente http://www.google.com/patents/US6401091
<Fabinho-msn> oi
<aprigio> perae, cache eh uma coisa, repositorio indexado eh outra
<aprigio> isso tudo é muito relativo, estamos ferindo o conceito de bando de dados
<aprigio> o campo pode ser um preenchimento de um texto de 2 caracteres apenas
<aprigio> oq vc chama de cache
<odra> aprigio: oq vc chaam de repositorio??
<aprigio> repositorio é tudo que centraliza informaçoes
<aprigio> define ai
<odra> Que eu saiba em um repositorios tem uma copia capaz de "repor" o original
<aprigio> nao confunda espelhamento de informacoes
<odra> Eu n estou confundindo, isso eh de dicionario :/
<aprigio> uma coisa é vc ter um mirror repository outra coisa é vc ter um repositorio de informações
<aprigio> entendo
<aprigio> vc pode ter um repositorio de informacoes de 200 bilhoes de sites em 1 txt
<aprigio> ;)
<odra> O google eh um indexador, faz pesquisas, mas nao possui informacao suficiente para repor as paginas que ele inde... indequi... indexiga?
<aprigio> apenas com registros de apontamento
<aprigio> odra, vc é dba?
<odra> aprigio: n. :/
<aprigio> po cara
<aprigio> entao pergunta para um dba oq eu te falei
<aprigio> na boa ;)
<odra> n, n vou :/
<aprigio> existem zilhoes de informações repositadas
<aprigio> oq pode ser realizada em varios meios
<hggdh> ...
<aprigio> e nao armazenamento e cache
<aprigio> apenas para consulta
<aprigio> a finalizada do repositorio do banco
<odra> aprigio: Porque voce n vai nesse "repositorio" que voce gosta tanto
<odra> aprigio: E pesquisa [define: repository]
<aprigio> cara, nao da vc nao sabe oq eh repositorio?
<aprigio> vc ta defendendo um ponto de vista seu e nem sabe oq eh repositorio
<aprigio> falei coisas q vc desconhece?
<hggdh> aprigio: calma :-)
<di0_> Qual a discussão aí?
<odra> aprigio: oq eu posso fazer se eh oq esta escrito no dicionario? o__O
<aprigio> nada esquece....
<aprigio> entendo
<di0_> Peguei o bonde andando
<aprigio> estamos matando o conceito de logica das coisas com o dicionário
<aprigio> enfim, debate q nao vai a lugar nenhum
<odra> di0_: aprigio estava dizendo que o Google eh um repositorio de informações
<aprigio> mas blz
<aprigio> sim eh, indexado
<odra> di0_: E eu estava dizendo que ele eh soh um indexador porque nao possui dados suficiente para "repor" a fonte
<di0_> o google usa o banco de dados construídos por eles mesmo.
<aprigio> nao confunda cache , mirror com informações de banco
<aprigio> exatamente
<aprigio> ele entendeu armazenamento
<aprigio> e espelhamento, sao coisas totalmente difente
<odra> Essa conversa tava tao fora de sync que nem sobre banco de dados eu tava falando =___=
<di0_> saquei
<aprigio> de registros de campos de consulta para um campo e apontamento a uma unidade logica de um banco
<aprigio> ah sim
<aprigio> eh verdade
<aprigio> ;P)
<odra> Alguém sabe se algum aplicativo usa aspas francesas?
<odra> Pera ai, acho que esse n eh o nome certo...
<odra> Enfim, aspas assim “ e assim ” e não assim "
<hggdh> odra: utf-8, e um teclado configurado para tal
<odra> hggdh: Na verdade eu queria saber se o aplicativo usa as aspas, na interface.
<hggdh> odra: se  fr_FR for instalado, sim
<hggdh> (eu já usei, e aspas eram mostradas como '66' e '99'
<hggdh> de forma geral, as mensagens localizadas usão as caracteristicas da lingua
<JulioSaraiva> eai hoje vai ter papo de buteco?
<hggdh> odra: como esta? acho que sim, mas só o Tiago pode confirmar
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> JulioSaraiva: acho que sim, mas só o Tiago pode confirmar
<aprigio> JulioSaraiva, acho q sim, ele esta em SP
<JulioSaraiva> Será se tem algum aplicativo para Linux semelhante ao Connectfy? que compartilha a conexão através da placa de rede sem fio
<JulioSaraiva> acredito que seja tipo uma espécie de ad-hoc
<aprigio> JulioSaraiva, talves ele apareca com o Vinicius do Ubuntu-br-SP
<JulioSaraiva> hum, será o Vinicius Pardini?
<aprigio> o Vieira
<JulioSaraiva> hum
<sistematico> Esqueceram do melhor: DuckDuckGo :)
<JulioSaraiva> tem alguma forma de quebrar a segurança do Linux com a variável PATH
<JulioSaraiva> ?
<hggdh> JulioSaraiva: claro
<JulioSaraiva> hggdh, como seria?
<hggdh> export PATH=.;<whatever>
<hggdh> e então escrevaq um programa, em ./, para colectar o que quizeres
<JulioSaraiva> mas eu digo de um usuário comun conseguir executar alguns comandos que só o root poderia
<hggdh> não, isto não
<aprigio> JulioSaraiva, o path nao quer dizer nada, a permissividade sim é a mais importante, por padrao a mairoria dos diretorios estao em 755
<hggdh> o grande risco são os programas setuid root
<aprigio> nesse caso vc pode ate consultar com find / -perm -4000 -o -perm -2000
<hggdh> o que deveria ser feito com frequencia...
<aprigio> JulioSaraiva, alguns comandos funcionam pq nao possuem privilégios par a leitura, tal como o ifconfig, sendo por /sbin/ifconfig o user le
<aprigio> oq acotnece é que nao pode modificar as informacoes
<aprigio> como criar alias nas interfaces ou parar a interface
<aprigio> muitos dos comandos que gerenciam daemons vc precisa ter privilégios ou janelas de root por sudo
<aprigio> nesse caso as permissoes padrao nao afetam, mas o problema que no minimo para hardening do OS é vc trocar as permissoes do /etc
<aprigio> e é claro, o seu umask
<aprigio> para o user
<JulioSaraiva> hum,
<aprigio> JulioSaraiva, na verdade ele nao pode fazer nada. mas muitos dos arquuivos, como /etc/passwd, a estrutura em /etc/default
<JulioSaraiva> achei estranho, pq digitei aqui com usuário normal PATH="$PATH=:/sbin" e ele me deixou executar alguns comandos
<aprigio> vc consegue visualizar com leitura por 1 user comum
<aprigio> executar é algo relativo
<aprigio> oq importa é que se algum comando que substitui informações como o shutdown q envia ao kernel e ao sistema de gerenciamento de energia
<aprigio> vc nao pode trocar nada como user comum
<aprigio> o passwd por exemplo, permite que o user escreva no /etc/shadow devido ao suid.
<aprigio> mas apenas para o user conectado
<aprigio> ate pq toda condicional de privilégios vc encontra no /etc/profile ao user logar
<sistematico> O PATH é só pra poder executar o comando sem digitar o PATH, num tem nada a ver com permissões.
<aprigio> if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ];   < isso eh muito importante
<sistematico> Ao invés de /bin/ls você pode usar só ls porque no PATH já tem /bin
<aprigio> path apenas é a variavel que aponta para a sua localizacao " de arquivos executaveis"
<aprigio> apenas isso
<aprigio> o permissionamento SIM depende do uso das aplicacoes
<aprigio> como por exemplo
<aprigio> o usuario pode executar o comando /sbin/shutdown se for usado o caminho completo (OU PATH de root), mas vc nao podera realizar nada
<aprigio> lembrando que o user esta sob essa condicao: -> PS1='$ '
<JulioSaraiva> então no caso, se eu estiver em uma máquina sem ambiente gráfico e que estiver em rede, se eu quiser descobrir o IP da máquina é só exportar o diretório /sbin para dentro de uma variável?
<sistematico> heh
<aprigio> se vc tiver um sharing por nfs vc consegue montar (mesmo se estiver naquele diretorio),
<aprigio> agora eu te pergunta
<aprigio> vai exportar como?
<aprigio> ai nao podemos confundir a funcao do $DISPLAY
<JulioSaraiva> estou certo com o meu pensando sobre descobrir o ip da máquina?
<YanGM> distro pra server que coma poucos recursos (estamos falando de um P4) que rode em um posilixo?
<sistematico> YanGM, Windows95
<sistematico> :)
<JulioSaraiva> porque se eu excutar normalmente o ifconfig da erro no ifconfig
<YanGM> sistematico, eu disse poucos recursos
<sistematico> YanGM, Windows 3.11
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> não resource waster
<sistematico> YanGM, Usa o Arch.
<YanGM> sistematico, até hoje, nenhuma distro baseada em BSD deu boot nele
<aprigio> baseada no bsd-style.
<aprigio> pq dizer q eh baseada no bsd, vai muito a referencia do kernel e nao eh
<YanGM> sistematico, eu sei que o arch é todo modal, etc, mas ele é estável pra server?
<aprigio> é baseada no modelo de scripts e gerenciamento dos mesmos no formato bsd
<aprigio> e pq nao?
<sistematico> YanGM, Arch não é baseada no BSD :)
<YanGM> aprigio, eu quero dizer sobre o kernel mesmo, drivers e tal
<sistematico> aprigio, Não, Arch migrou pro Systemd agora.
<YanGM> BrazilFW, outro que não roda
<sistematico> Não usa mais scripts estilo RC ou SysV.
<aprigio> sistematico, sim eu sei
<YanGM> sistematico, meteram na minha cabeça que o Arch não era seguro pra server o.O
<sistematico> YanGM, É estavel sim, não é o mais estável, mas é estável.
<aprigio> todo o gerenciamento do /usr/lib/systemd/systemd do arch segue o perfeito systemd agora
<YanGM> sistematico, eu estive usando debian netinstall
<sistematico> YanGM, Se quiser estabilidade, tenta o Debian, não precisa ser o FreeBSD ou coisa assim :)
<aprigio> YanGM, o archlinux usa kernel linux
<YanGM> mas um belo dia o esquema lvm que o debian usa by default se lameou todo
<aprigio> existe o archbsd
<Julinux> esqueci como faço pra ver aqui no IRC quanto tempo meu nick é registrado
<sistematico> Embora, eu pense, que dê pra colocar o FreeBSD aí, mas...
<YanGM> sistematico, se você estiver com disposição de me ajudar
<YanGM> ou até mesmo compilar um kernel bsd pra esse pc
<sistematico> Julinux, /nickserv info nick
<sistematico> YanGM, O FreeBSD Handbook me ajudou bastante no começo, pode ser que te ajude tambem: http://freebsd.org/handbook
<sistematico> Acho que é esse o link.
<YanGM> outra coisa estranha
<Julinux> aprigio, já bem antigo aqui no canal hein', aushaush 9 anos o.O
<sistematico> É um pouco complicado, mas a instalação está bem mais fácil do que ela era antes.
<aprigio> Julinux, ;)
<YanGM> outro dia fui tentar instalar ruindows nele, para minha mãe não usar meu mac enquanto o note dela estava na assistência, e o bixo se recusou a instalar
<aprigio> Julinux, tem tempo
<sistematico> YanGM, Por que?
<YanGM> eu formatei o HD, resetei a bios na mão, e nada do bicho querer instalar
<YanGM> porque ela só usa windows (e agora Mac OSX) '-'
<sistematico> Que erro?
<YanGM> algo dizendo que a bios não suporta boot pelo hd
<Julinux> https://mega.co.nz/#F!loIzhBYT!R1y3xlZUT-gvt_fFfw35rw
<YanGM> uma coisa sem sentido
<Julinux> =x
<Julinux> osp
<Julinux> lugar errado =x
<YanGM> sistematico, FreeBSD é muito grande?
<sistematico> Não lembro, um CD mais ou menos.
<YanGM> 64 ou 32 bit?
<aprigio> YanGM, o base install do sysinstall eh pequeno, o que fica grande eh a instalacao do X Window System e Gnome tal como os ports que vc vai fazendo
<YanGM> P4 de 64bit + 2GB de ram
<YanGM> aprigio, não pegar DE
<sistematico> Se o seu processador é 64 bits usa o 64.
<YanGM> sistematico, mesmo tendo menos que os tais 4gb de ram?
<sistematico> Não tem importância nenhuma.
<sistematico> Usei o 64 bits com um PC com 1GB de RAM, isso não tem nada a ver.
<YanGM> sistematico, e esse base sysinstall?
<YanGM> que o aprigio disse
<sistematico> qq tem?
<YanGM> na página de downloads só acho a versão convencional
<sistematico> YanGM, ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/9.1/FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
<sistematico> Grava isso no Pen-Drive.
<sistematico> Usando o dd.
<sistematico> Certo?
<YanGM> sistematico, certo
<aprigio> YanGM, a install dele
<aprigio> YanGM, oq vai fazer ele crescer é o seu consumo do ports
<aprigio> YanGM, se na install vc optar por muitos pacotes ou apos pelo /usr/ports
<Julinux>  appmenu-qt5 unity-lens-shopping  - essa é a nova integração com a amazon?
<YanGM> aprigio, sistematico como é a instalação em si? essa imagem que o sistematico vem com interface gráfica (se sim, precisarei ver como desinstala-la)
<aprigio> a instalacao do freebsd (bsdinstall) é pelo console
<sistematico> YanGM, FreeBSD jamais vem com interface.
<aprigio> existe o pcbsd
<aprigio> q eh outra coisa
<sistematico> YanGM, Sistema de macho rapaz.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahah
<YanGM> sistematico, ai sim heim
<sistematico> ;)
<YanGM> instalador do CentOS é cheio de frescuras, aceita mouse até
<sistematico> Como desktop ele é meio ruim pra você usar, mas como servidor ele é top.
<sistematico> CentOS é bom tambem.
<YanGM> sistematico, top dos tops?
<aprigio> YanGM, a instalacao do bsdinstall se baseia nos seguintes passos: introducao a instalacao,local da instalcao seja rede, cd ou dvd ou nfs, gerenciamento do disco e o commit da install
<YanGM> sistematico, eu acho que o CentOS aqui ficou mais lento que o Debian
<sistematico> YanGM, Na minha opinião a família BSD é sempre top.
<aprigio> YanGM, mas o CentOS possui 2 meios de install, por linux text (console do anaconda) e a gui q eh o padrao
<YanGM> sistematico, eu tenho um HD IDE lento, mas Debian bootava bem mais rápido que o CentOS também
<sistematico> CentOS usa RPM, é outra filosofia, eu num tenho muito intimidade, mas acho um SO legal.
<YanGM> BSD usa qual mesmo?
<aprigio> so cuidado na instalacao na hora de redimencionar o freebsd-boot, ufs, swap e o home, se vc optar pelo auto-particionamento, oq nao eh legal, ele vai separar 1 GB para o ufs em /tmp, 2GB em /var e /usr
<sistematico> Usava o pkg_add, pkg_remove, etc..
<aprigio> exatamente
<aprigio> mas ele porta
<aprigio> o freebsd usa o ports
<Julinux>  appmenu-qt5 unity-lens-shopping  - essa é a nova integração com a amazon?
<aprigio> toda a sua estrutura fica em /usr/ports
<sistematico> YanGM, E o make install mesmo.
<YanGM> sistematico, teria um mirror mais veloz? baixar a 100KBps em uma net que normalmente baixa a 1MBps
<sistematico> YanGM, Mas agora é o pkg, mudou.
<sistematico> YanGM, Tem o portmaster que dá pra instalar tambem, é bem legal.
<YanGM> sistematico, quanto a compatibilidade?
<sistematico> Nenhuma.
<sistematico> Com ninguem, e nem precisa.
<sistematico> FreeBSD, não é pra jogos, videos ou qualquer outra coisa, tu pode até colocar o Gnome, instalar o VLC, etc...
<YanGM> dos programas desenvolvidos pra usuário noob de servidor, quantos a cada 10 vão pra BSD?
<sistematico> Mas ele não é pra isso, esqueça.
<sistematico> Nenhum :)
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> ouch
<sistematico> O ports tem mais de 20k de aplicativos.
<aprigio> existe sim uma versao do freebsd (q vc pode usar tranquilamente para desktop, nada como comer a sua propria comida de cachorro rsrs), mas existe o pcBSD
<YanGM> que chute no fígado
<aprigio> YanGM, http://www.pcbsd.org/br/
<sistematico> Quase tudo que tem no Linux, já tem pro FreeBSD.
<sistematico> YanGM, Mas pelo Ports.
<aprigio> lembrando que o freebsd trabalha com ABI Linux q vc tem la um pré-redhat em /compat
<aprigio> que permite vc compilar tudo pelo simulador
<aprigio> do linux ao freebsd
<YanGM> aprigio, eu mexo com *nix a um certo tempo mas ainda não tenho as intimidades
<aprigio> YanGM, entendi
<sistematico> YanGM, Eu portei o Cgmail, mas meu Port não passou na validação por conter vários BUGS, mas mesmo assim eu uso ele aqui, heh
<sistematico> E nem to afim de mexer com isso mais..
<sistematico> Agora, não.
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> a primeira vez que mexi (de verdade) com A Tela Preta foi esse ano
<YanGM> com o debian
<sistematico> Bem-vindo a realidade ;)
<YanGM> tentei instalar FreeNAS, BrazilFW, Coyote, etc antes
<sistematico> Larga mão disso :)
<sistematico> hehehe
<YanGM> tentei o puppy, o dsl, e um outro todo laranjinha que esqueci o nome
<YanGM> não consegui dar boot no primeiro grupo
<sistematico> FreeNAS ainda é bom, mas esses outros trazem mais desvantagens que vantagens.
<YanGM> e não consegui instalar nenhum do segundo grupo
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Tentou por pen-drive?
<sistematico> Ou CD?
<YanGM> apenas por pendrive
<YanGM> dd, ferramenta do mac, sardu, e unetbootin
<YanGM> sistematico, aliás
<YanGM> tenho um roteador com openwrt
<YanGM> queria que os dois, digamos assim, conversassem.
<bravosuporte> ola pessoal
<YanGM> bravosuporte, oi
<bravosuporte> o marcado de data e hora sumiu da barra de tarefas, como para restaura-lo
<aprigio> YanGM, mas isso nao sao *nix,
<aprigio> YanGM, *nix sao bsd's, hp-ux, solaris, aix
<aprigio> e outros
<aprigio> YanGM, esses sao bem legais
<YanGM> aprigio, eu costumo abreviar a galera unix like com *nix, pensei que estava um pouco certo, rs
<aprigio> YanGM, tal como toda a estutura de ODM do AIX, o /etc/rc.config.d do HP-UX e o gerenciamento de smf pelo svcadm do SunOS
<sistematico> Depois eu volto.
<aprigio> YanGM, na verdade o freebsd é um sistema UNIX que segue toda a estrutura do bsd
<YanGM> sistematico, esse mirror que você me passou usa 10% da minha banda
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<aprigio> e kernel
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> sistematico, noite?
<sistematico> Tenha paciência!
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Verdade, estou um pouco antecipado.
<sistematico> É que aqui já tá escuro.
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Abraços.
<YanGM> sistematico, flw
<aprigio> hihi
<YanGM> aprigio, qual seria o nome em que se agrupa toda essa galera?
<aprigio> YanGM, existem sistemas UNIX e Linux
<YanGM> unix são os certificados
<aprigio> YanGM, como nao existe distribuições poderiamos dizer variantes ou sistemas UNIX (nao estou falando de Linux)
<aprigio> existem, como no caso do hpux, aix, digital, irix que nao rodam em x86 e somente sao homologados e integrados a arquitetura propria
<YanGM> e o linux seria unix like porque não tem um tal certificado
<aprigio> como era o solaris (sunos) a anos
<aprigio> quando vc fala certificado vc esta falando das normas da opengroup?
<YanGM> estou falando daquele que, por exemplo, certifica que o Mac OSX é unix
<aprigio> YanGM, se vc esta falando http://www.opengroup.org/certifications/product
<aprigio> ai sim
<aprigio> direitos da ogroup
<YanGM> eu fiquei sabendo que o linux vai ter sua própria certificação
<aprigio> todas as mantenedoras que possui um sistema UNIX, seguem o perfil http://www.opengroup.org/openbrand/testing/checklist/
<aprigio> como o plan9 nao eh
<YanGM> plan9?
<aprigio> eh uma outra variacao unix
<aprigio> da belllabs
<aprigio> seria um " sucessor " para unx
<aprigio> com sistemas de arquivos independente
<aprigio> e todo o seu fhs
<aprigio> mas o projeto parou na alcatel
<aprigio> vai entender esses caras
<aprigio> a alcatel-lucent tem uma cartela enorme
<YanGM> basicamente querem trazer o sistema unix de volta a vida
<YanGM> querem especificar tudo
<aprigio> vc encontra ate para raspberryp
<aprigio> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/plan-9
<YanGM> até o fs
<aprigio> mas o UNIX eh o sistema q mais vende
<aprigio> e que enche de bilhoes a oracle, a hp e a ibm
<aprigio> o source original do system III e V apenas permitiu que tudo chegue hoje
<aprigio> nao existe versao corporativa do system III
<aprigio> eu nao conheco
<aprigio> o projeto tinha sido ate parado
<aprigio> ate o BSD surgir
<YanGM> aprigio, qual é o seu favorito?
<aprigio> YanGM, e o mercado de UNIX move bilhoes a bancos como o oracle, db2 e informix
<aprigio> eu trabalho com unix a anos
<aprigio> eu tenho varios certificados
<aprigio> mas de todos
<aprigio> eu amo o solaris
<aprigio> agora
<aprigio> o AIX e o HP-UX
<aprigio> sao fantasticos
<aprigio> eu amo todos eles ;)
<YanGM> aprigio, unix que eu disse aquela hora era o unix os
<aprigio> entendi
<aprigio> YanGM, eu so acho que empresas como a HP deevriam ressussitar o true64 e o OpenVMS
<aprigio> tal como o NonSTOP
<aprigio> eu adoro isso
<YanGM> true64?
<YanGM> que nome é esse
<aprigio> YanGM, eu tenho um integrity com 2 itanium 64 com hpux em casa e um sun blade sparc
<aprigio> 2500
<aprigio> com sol10
<aprigio> tru64
<aprigio> saiu o e
<hggdh> saudades do OpenVMS
<aprigio> hggdh, pois eh
<aprigio> hggdh, eu atendo ainda hoje empresas com ele eo nonstop
<aprigio> hggdh, mas todo o ambiente da vax
<hggdh> tandem?
<aprigio> ja eram
<Julinux> aprigio, não entendo porque meu ubuntu trava quando digito invoke-rc.d networking restart
<YanGM> aprigio, no caso, que curso para aprender a manipular sistemas unix eu deveria fazer?
<aprigio> Julinux, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aprigio> faz ai
<Julinux> é como se ele desse um killall no lightdm
<Julinux> aprigio, já fiz, acontece a mesma coisa
<aprigio> oq vai acontecer eh q ele vai carregar o ifdownifup.sh
<aprigio> vai manter vc conectado
<aprigio> se vc nao de um stop
<aprigio> a nao ser que vc esteja sendo gerenciado pelo network-manager
<aprigio> o padrao do Ubuntu Desktop nao é gerenciar as redes pelo daemon networking, mas todo o processo de rede é realizado pelo nm
<Julinux> hum
<aprigio> YanGM, cara existia a tempos pela opengroup
<Julinux> então em vez de eu restartar o networking tenho que restartar o nm?
<aprigio> YanGM, courses da ogroup
<aprigio> nao sei se ainda tem
<aprigio> Julinux, o daemon networking re-le todo o arquivo /etc/network/interfaces
<YanGM> aprigio, pra ganhar certificação, no caso
<aprigio> q se vc da um cat la vc vai ver que as interfaces de rede ethX estao vazias
<aprigio> apenas o loopback
<aprigio> pq eh tudo gerenciado pelo nm,
<aprigio> YanGM, mas pera, uma coisa eh certificacao profissional em UNIX pelo sistema A ou B,
<aprigio> YanGM, outra coisa é a certificacao de sistemas posix, unix da opengroup a empresas
<aprigio> YanGM, vc tem q se tornar member part da ogroup
<YanGM> aprigio, e eu não entendi nada agora
<aprigio> da uma olhadinha nas certificadoras e checklist em http://www.opengroup.org/openbrand/testing/checklist/
<aprigio> vc esta falando de certificacao a algum sistema?
<aprigio> eu n entendi agora
<aprigio> por exemplo
<aprigio> para retirar a certificacao em solaris vc deve fazer a prova pela prometric ou vue
<aprigio> depende do course id
<aprigio> isso q vc quer saber?
<YanGM> aprigio, eu queria fazer um curso, preferencialmente em alguma escola, sobre sistemas unix e unix like
<aprigio> entendi
<YanGM> e qual certificação eu pegaria
<aprigio> entao, vc deve procurar algum fundamentals oferecido pela hp, ibm ou oracle
<aprigio> ae depois vc se certificaria no sistema
<aprigio> eu faco pela vue
<aprigio> mas tem algumas provas q so tem pela prometric
<aprigio> eu detesto a prometric
<aprigio> hihi
<aprigio> eu faco provas pela vue a muito tempo
<aprigio> acho bem melhor
<YanGM> e eu nem sei o que é uma e o que é a outra lol
<aprigio> ehhe desculpe
<aprigio> eu n sabia q vc sabia
<aprigio> ;)_
<YanGM> esse download do freebsd que o sistematico me passou está se arrastando
<aprigio> xo ve pra vc
<YanGM> se estiver usando 15% da minha banda é muito
<YanGM> 48 minutos de previsão...
<aprigio> vc quer p q?
<aprigio> x86 ou amd64?
<aprigio> amd64 = intel tb
<aprigio> hihih
<YanGM> amd64 se 2gb de ram for o suficiente
<aprigio> 2gb da sim cara
<aprigio> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.3/
<YanGM> por que falam tanto que precisa de 4gb?
<aprigio>  ou entao http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html
<YanGM> ele me passou esse aqui ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/9.1/FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
<aprigio> pq se vc for instalar ambiente grafico
<YanGM> não tem mirror nacional?
<aprigio> tem
<aprigio> ve la
<aprigio> na verdae se vc instalar tudo
<aprigio> a full-install
<aprigio> ae vc precisa de 4gb
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> e vc nao vai fazer isso
<YanGM> aprigio, 4gb de ram
<YanGM> o hd é lento mas tem 80gb
<aprigio> ah ta
<aprigio> n precisa cara
<aprigio> 2Gb ta bom
<aprigio> isso deve ser o recomendado
<YanGM> queria saber de onde tiraram essa cultura
<aprigio> isso eh bem kernel-generic
<aprigio> compila pra tu ve se nao voa com 1GB apenas
<YanGM> eu queria aprender a compilar certo
<YanGM> a última vez que compilei um kernel ficou pior que o generic
<aprigio> o freebsd handbook eh bem legal cara
<aprigio> hehee
<aprigio> eh tranquilo
<aprigio> me procura ae
<aprigio> q eu te ajudo a montar o arquivo
<aprigio> ae
<aprigio> ja volto
<YanGM> beleza
<Known_problems> como eh o nome do site que posso colar um link de um código ?
<gerson> Boa tarde galera....Será que alguém pode me ajudar...fiz um update da biblioteca do ubuntu agora pouco e o meu apache2 parou de funcionar, algué já passou por isso ?
<vitorlobo> Known_problems, http://bpaste.net
<Known_problems> vitorlobo, valeu !
<YanGM> aprigio, tá ai?
<hggdh> !info coreutils
<ubotu-br> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.13-3.2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 2144 kB, installed size 5576 kB
<hggdh> !info coreutils raring
<ubotu-br> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.20-3ubuntu5 (raring), package size 2370 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<hggdh> heh
<YanGM> sistematico, to instalando só agora
<hggdh> !find xserver-xorg
<ubotu-br> Found: xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg, xserver-xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (and 57 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<cach> Tarde geral!
<hggdh> @reload PackageInfo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: The operation succeeded.
<YanGM> sistematico, aprigio, instalei
<YanGM> tá bootando
<hggdh> !support
<ubotu-br> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Lion_> Boa noite.
<CyL> hggdh: Parece que está funcionando :)
<YanGM> Lion_, boa
<Lion_> Preciso de algumas dicas pra fazer o Ubuntu reconhecer meu Raid 0, estou com dificuldades
<Lion_> Tenho 3 HDs de 500gb, e 2 deles estao em Raid 0, gostaria de instalar o Ubuntu no terceiro HD, mas ele nao encontra a mbr do raid para poder instalar o gerenciador de boot
<Lion_> Estou usando o WIndows 8, e pretendo instalar o Ubuntu 12.04
<Geowany> Lion_: já li um pouco à respeito desse problema
<Geowany> http://netsplit.com/2012/10/30/goodbye-ubuntu/
<gerson> Boa tarde galera....Será que alguém pode me ajudar...fiz um update da biblioteca do ubuntu agora pouco e o meu apache2 parou de funcionar, algué já passou por isso ?
<Lion_> Geowany, entao basicamente nao ha um suporte para Raid mesmo?
<di0_> gerson: o que acontece quando você tenta subir o serviço?
<gerson> nao abre, simplesmente aparece a tela do google
<gerson> ops  nao conseguimos conectar ao localhost
<gerson> di0 : nao abre, simplesmente aparece a tela do google, ops  nao conseguimos conectar ao localhost
<gerson> di0 : já desinstalei e instalei e nd cara... nao vai...
<di0_> Muito poucas suas informações, é você quem gerência esse servidor?
<di0_> gerson: corrigindo a ambiguidade: É pouca suas informações, o que tem mais aí pra passar?
<gerson> di0 : sim
<di0_> Se é você quem gerência, eu não deveria fazer perguntas básicas como, o serviço está no ar? Você checou se o apache está realmente escutando na porta 80, você analisou os logs na base de logs do apache?
<gerson> di0 : cara nem sei o que te falo, estou com a cabeça tão zuada de estar tentando desde as 14:00 e não obter êxito...deixa eu ver...já te passo, obrigado pela ajuda
<cach> alguém conhece os cursos do prof uira ribeiro?
<gerson> di0 : [Thu Mar 28 16:42:32 2013] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<gerson> di0 : não sei se eh bem isso,
<gerson> di0 : quando eu digito no terminal sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status aparece escrito assim (apache2 is not running.)
<gerson> di0 : e quando eu digito no terminal sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart aparece escrito isso (apache2: Syntax error on line 264 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 36 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: Expected </Directory/var/www/cakephp/> but saw </Director> Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.    ...fail!)
<CyL> gerson: Seu arquivo de configuração contém um erro de sintaxe, como indicado na mensagem
<gerson> CyL : ok a questão é que não encontro esse erro entendeu ja mudei e não vai..
<CyL> gerson: o apache inclusive te diz a linha do erro, e o que ele esperava ver, está bem claro na minha opinião
<gerson> CyL : tb acho, mas assim estou desde a 14:00 e a minha cabeça ta a mil cara..me perdoe...acho q vou tomar um banho da uma relaxada e mais tarde eu volto....Agradeço pela atenção de vcs...Obrigado
<CyL> gerson: acho que faz bem, mas como dica, a linha 36 do arquivo /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default tem um erro de sintaxe evydente, vc não está usando a diretiva do apache correta
<odra> Quem que manda screenshot como arquivo do Word?
<CyL> odra: eu
<odra> CyL: Pelo linux?
<CyL> odra: sim, uso o openoffice e salvar como .doc
<odra> .__________________.
<odra> eu n acredito que tem gente que faz isso
<CyL> odra: Todos já fomos iniciantes, ao invés de rirmos do que os outros fazem, talvez devêssemos ensiná-los a fazer melhor
<pauloolhos> Ola Senhores...
<odra> Ola olhos
<pauloolhos> Me tire uma duvida
<pauloolhos> Por exemplo baixei um programa chamado bacula.
<pauloolhos> Quando eu for copilar ele no ubuntu.
<pauloolhos> As suas configurações vão aparecer portugûes devido meu S.O esta em Português?
<CyL> pauloolhos: Não necessariamente, depende de su´porto do programa. Também depende de suport do SO, mas o ubuntu já fornece esse suporte
<pauloolhos> Entendi
<odra> Eu deveria traduzir meu visualizador de imagens pra portugues
<CyL> odra: é uma boa forma de ajudar
<odra> Mas eu n conheco nenhum portugues pra testar a traducao :/
<Guest81559> Olá, tenho um AMD 64 de 2,21GHz, 512 de RAM. Instalei a ultima versão do ubuntu e ficou muito lento, o Win XP roda legal, mas queria usar Ubuntu nessa maquina. Alguém sabe se tem alguma versão apropriada pra mim?
<chm0d-780> tenta instalar o xfce nele Guest81559
<chm0d-780> para ver se ajeita-se
<Guest81559> o que é isso?
<chm0d-780> um ambiente gráfico
<chm0d-780> por possuir poucos recursos de Hardware convem
<chm0d-780> usar xfce
<celso> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3233
<Guest81559> posso usar em paralelo com o XP?
<chm0d-780> :S
<celso> XP?
<Guest81559> acho que sim, em partições diferentes...
<celso> dual boot pode
<chm0d-780> dá uma leitura no artigo do celso
<celso> Guest81559,  http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3233
<Guest81559> ok
<Guest81559> vou ler
<chm0d-780> o xfce é para vc instalar no seu ubuntu
<chm0d-780> ok
<Guest81559> entendi, ele vai ser uma interface gráfica do ubuntu né?
<celso> sim
<celso> na tela onde coloca usuario e senha voce seleciona o ambiente que quer usar
<Guest81559> legal.
<Guest81559> entendi.
<Guest81559> eu tive outro problema quando instalei meu ubuntu, ele não gerou um menu de boot para escolher o Win ou Ubuntu. e fica entrando direto no Win e o Ubuntu já está estalado na outra partição. já instalei 3 vez e o erro continua. até sei editar o menu de boot do win, mas não sei como colocar o caminho para o ubuntu.
<Guest81559> será que pode me ajudarem em mais uma tbm?
<Guest81559> :D
<chm0d-780> deve instalar o grub
<Guest81559> estou lendo sobre ele
<Guest81559>  ;) obrigado
<chm0d-780> näo tem de quÊ
<Guest81559> eu consigo instalar o grub pelo Win (estou iniciado por ele agora)?
<Guest81559> achei um grub para win. ja instalei vou testar. muito obrigado pela ajuda! vou fazer tudo que foi falado aqui! obrigado. Abraço Newton.
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-30
<guina> Boa noite a todos
<romil> guina, boa noite
<kernel> hggdh, tou com problemas com o vlc :(
<kernel> eu rodo .wma com o vlc e o som nao fica legal mais só que com o SMPlayer fica normal e estou usando o mesmo plugin
<kernel> ALSA Plugin Output
<kernel> alguem tem alguma dica para mim?
<kernel> acontece a mesma coisa com filmes .rmvb mais com .avi fica normal
<romil> provavelmente o problema é o codec do vlc e nao do alsa
<kernel> romil, mais em outros tambem da problema
<kernel> no xmms e no audacious tambem
<kernel> da uma chiadeira do inferno
<kernel> só que no SMPlayer da tudo Ok usando o mesmo plugin de saida
<kernel> ja troquei de kernel tambem
<romil> que estranho. mas ainda acho que nao seja problema do kernel ou driver do dispositivo e sim de algum recurso do player utilizado
<kernel> romil, ja mexi no vlc de tudo aqui
<kernel> estou muito curioso do que possa ser
<kernel> e só acontece com .rvmb e .wma
<kernel> o .avi e .mp3 fica normal
<kernel> :/
<kernel> eu gosto muito do vlc
<romil> eu uso o totem, padrao do gnome e ubuntu
<romil> nunca me acostumei com o vlc
<romil> questao de gosto pessoal mesmo. nada contra o player
<kernel> qual o codec do vlc?
<kernel> posso atualiza-lo
<romil> acho que o que vc pode fazer é atualizar o proprio vlc se ja nao estiver atualizado
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> nao lembro de nada do irc
<MarceloVaz> depois q registro um canal, como faço para pegar op ?
<kernel> MarceloVaz, /chanserv op #canal nick
<kernel> ;P
<MarceloVaz> kernel :D thanks
<MarceloVaz> kernel quando registrei, n deixou setar senha para o chan, na freenode n precisa senha ?
<kernel> MarceloVaz, nops
<MarceloVaz> blz
<Rudineiw> Papo de buteco está no ar! http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco Perguntas no canal #ubuntu-br-sc
<MarceloVaz> Pessoal, estou tentando reunir os usuários de Endian Firewall, temos um grupo no Face e agora vamos tentar organizar um canal no irc. #endianfw-br, convidamos a todos que usam o Endian a participar.
<carlo> boa noite pessoal do ubuntu
<egomes> oi galera
<YanGM> gente eu estou recebendo uma mensagem estranha do ln
<YanGM> olha só
<YanGM> root@OpenWrt:/overlay/usr/lib# ls -s /tmp/libssl.so.1.0.0
<YanGM>    288 /tmp/libssl.so.1.0.0
<egomes> e aiiii galeraaaaa
<YanGM> o que esse 288 quer dizer?
<YanGM> egomes, fala
<egomes> estrabho esse 288
<YanGM> aah
<YanGM> erro de digitação
<YanGM> coloquei s no lugar do n
<YanGM> 288 deve ser o tamanho
<YanGM> que burro dá zero pra mim
<egomes> é mesmoooo
<egomes> link simbolicoooo
<egomes> kkkk
<egomes> ln -s
<egomes> kkkkkk
<ron7> mysql esta morrendo no linux?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> alguém sabe configurar o bind, estou tentando montar um servidor dns para a minha rede local
<Mr-Capslock> rafaelsoaresbr_, http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/servidores-dns_2/pagina2.html
<harish> hi all
<harish> anyone aware of how to install ubuntu on tablet
<harish> anyone aware of how to install ubuntu on tablet
<GuilhermeCunha> a
<GuilhermeCunha> .
<Julinux> Fui alterar o bash da minha máquina para o csh, e agora deu pau no terminal de comando, como faço para ajeitar pelo grub
<GuilhermeCunha> alterou no passwd ?
<Julinux> eu fiz o seguinte adicionei no final da linha onde tem o ro
<GuilhermeCunha> ?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  pq vc fez isso? com q intuito?
<Julinux> o init=/bin/bash
<GuilhermeCunha> qual arquivo
<Julinux> vitorlobo, aprender
<Julinux> to fazendo um curso da 4Linux, e to praticando
<Julinux> ae bootei e ele me deu acesso de root
<Julinux> mas quando digito chsh root -s /bin/bash ele pede a senha do root, mas quando eu a digito aparece uma msg de erro
<Julinux> chsh: PAM authentication failed
<GuilhermeCunha> o grub tem que entrar normalmente
<GuilhermeCunha> edita ele
<Julinux> ja to com acesso de root que peguei no grub
<GuilhermeCunha> então edita ele e volta atrás
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<Julinux> mas quando digito chsh root -s /bin/bash ele pede uma senha e quando digito a senha do root da falha na autenticação
<Julinux> ufa
<Julinux> resolvido
<Julinux> foi o jeito substituir no /etc/passwd mesmo ;)
<Kam_Kim> Desculpe-me ser simplória a pergunta, mas qual a vantagem do irc sobre os outros meios de comunicação?
<Julinux> no exemplo eu tenho ifconfig, como eu faço para filtrar o ifconfig para mostrar somente a 2ª linha?
<CyL> Kam_Kim: Largura de banda menor, desde o início desenvolvido para suportar múltiplos usuários, amplamente testado, e necessidade de poucos recursos tanto no cliente quanto no servidor
<marcelomauro> Kam_Kim: é que aqui o você encontra quem pode realmente te ajudar
<CyL> Julinux: Tem que redirecionar a saída do ifconfig para um outro comando, possivelmente um editor
<CyL> Julinux: O ubuntu não tem a senha de root habilitada por padrão, lembre-se disso
<GuilhermeCunha> Julinux
<Julinux> CyL, mas a primeira coisa que eu faço quando instalo o ubuntu é definir uma senha para o root e instalar o aptitude
<GuilhermeCunha> Primeira linha: head -1 arquivo.txt
<Julinux> pois é muito chato ficar usando sudo e ter que digitar a senha toda hora
<Julinux> e só depois disso é que vou atualizar o sistema
<cach> bom dia
<cach> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<geowany_> fala cach
<cach> geowany_, Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida, eu estou tentando instalar em dual boot o ubuntu e o debian, mas uso o seguinte layout swap /boot / e /home, e estou em dúvida em quais deixar como logica ou primária, percebi que quando instalo o ubuntru é tudo primário e não consegui colocar os dois em dual boot ainda, alguém consegue me ajudar nisso?!
<vitorlobo> cach, que estranho...primeira vez q vejo alguém instlar em dual boot debian e ubuntu
<vitorlobo> cach, o ubuntu veio do debian entao n faz mtu sentido vc manter os 2 mas blz
<geowany_> cach: rapaz, não é muito interessante compartilhar a /home entre distros diferentes pois algumas aplicações vão apresentar comportamento estranho por estarem sendo utilizadas em versões diferentes
<vitorlobo> cach, axo q desse jeito, so rola vc fazer em partição lógica
<geowany_> eu faria assim
<cach> vitorlobo, to ligado, mas to me ferrando com as logicas, pq quando insiro o boot diz q é melhor em primaria, e no ubuntu vai uma ou duas partiçõies que ficam primaria e depois ja inutiliza o re4sto
<cach> geowany_, fala aí man!
<geowany_> | / (root do debian)| /(root do ubuntu)| swap | /mnt/shared/ (dados compartilhados)||
<geowany_> todas em primária
<vitorlobo> cach, pq vc n poe uma das duas sem dual boot e roda a outra em virtualbox?
<geowany_> mas vc ficaria com a /home em cada uma das roots
<cach> vitorlobo, os dois porque como sou meio newba, e o ubuntu faz tudo queria dxar ele, e o debian ta mei seco se precisar aprender algo vai nele
<geowany_> mas sendo sincero, eu faria o que o vitorlobo recomenda
<vitorlobo> cach,  entao deixa o ubuntu e roda o debian em virtualbox
<cach> melhor?
<vitorlobo> cach,  assim vc n compromete teu sistema
<cach> do que as duas em dual?
<geowany_> cach: você pode instalar o ubuntu como sistema principal e instalar o debian em virtualbox pra ir fuçando
<geowany_> a vantagem do vbox é que você pode fuçar a vontade
<cach> geowany_, sim as vms ajudam nisso
<vitorlobo> verdade...no vbox vc pode até fzer cagada q n tem problema
<cach> geowany_, vitorlobo melhor então tipo, debian e centos em dual boot, aí sim né?
<vitorlobo> cach, qualquer um rs
<vitorlobo> em vbox
<vitorlobo> =]
<cach> geowany_, vitorlobo tá
<cach> geowany_, vitorlobo vou refazer as instalações usando todo hd, mas vou por debian como principal, e na vbox vou meter ubuntu hehehhe!!!!
<geowany_> cach: rapaz, o dual boot só é vantajoso quando você precisa que cada sistema tenha acesso total ao hardware
<cach> geowany_, pod crer
<geowany_> por exemplo: não rola colocar windows em vbox pra rodar um call of duty...
<cach> geowany_, hehehe call of duty dois nunca mais esqueço dele, varei a noite jogando em ofline uma vez kkkkk
<vitorlobo> cach, na real eu recomendaria q vc continuasse no ubuntu e coloca-se o debian como vbox só pelo fato de vc se auto denominar newbie.....o debian requer um tanto mais de conhecimento para manipular o sistema
<vitorlobo> cach, de qualquer modo, é uma boa tbm
<cach> geowany_, vitorlobo  valeu galeraaa vou pra quebrada dos irmãos buscar minha moto que foi pra mecanica sem pneu ontem após uma bela travada na coluna!!!
<geowany_> cach: meu desktop aqui em casa é opensuse e eu uso o centos como servidor em virtualbox
<geowany_> outro problema é que vc não vai poder usar os dois ao mesmo tempo
<cach> vitorlobo, ah mas ontem eu fui no how to forge e instalei tudo, rolou uma instalação estranha que colocou 3 kernels aki, aí dois não rolava mouse e um rolava, hj só instalou um, aí deixei o debian perfeito com howtoforge
<cach> depois deu erro pra montar automaticamente o meu hd externo, meu user não estava no sudoers, então deu permission denied, aí fui no mnt e montei na unha e funfou
<cach> geowany_, da hra eu uso mto centos na firma, mas o squid ta me fo!@#$%
<geowany_> pois é...o debian tem essas chatices!
<geowany_> vc tem que configurar um bocado de coisas no braço
<cach> geowany_, tem squid lá que ele ta bloqueando sites do sitebloqueado até para quem está na lista de ipsliberados, aí mudei a posição das acls, e aí liberou pra todo mundo
<geowany_> por isso a maioria prefere usar o ubuntu no desktop e o debian no servidor
<cach> pod crer geowany_
<geowany_> cach: o que vcs usam pra bloquear?
<geowany_> as proprias acls do squid?
<cach> geowany_, tava usando nos clientes squid com iptables mesmo
<cach> geowany_, o que vc utilizaria?
<geowany_> eu gosto do squidguard
<cach> geowany_, dicas dicas rsrsrrss
<cach> geowany_, squidguard?
<geowany_> pq ele não mt falso positivo
<geowany_> ele não dá mt "falso positivo" (bloquear sites por engano)
<geowany_> ele usa um banco de dados berkeley
<cach> geowany_, pod crer, é a mesma coisa do squid?
<geowany_> que é bem mais rapido do que acessar as acls do squid
<cach> geowany_, é fácil de instalar sei la?
<marcelomauro> galera porque é que quando usamos o botão de rolagem do mouse no ubuntu a velocidade de rolagem é "muito maior" que no windows... isso pra  mim é uma chatice uma vez que uso muito esse botão. Um pequeno toque nesse botão rola uma página inteira... tem como ajustar isso?
<geowany_> cach: sim! ele funciona em cima do squid
<geowany_> marcelomauro: rapaz...agora vc me pegou
<cach> geowany_, e como configurar o squidguard? ṕe que no q eu tava mexendo era server antigo já em produção no cliente, vc recomenda alguma material sobre squidguard?
<geowany_> aqui no kde é em "Configurações do Sistema" > Dispositivos de Entrada > Mouse > Avançado > Roda do mouse roda X Linhas
<geowany_> no meu caso, x = 3
<geowany_> cach: sim
<geowany_> cach: mas não faz testes no servidor de produção
<geowany_> cach: http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/usando-squidguard-para-bloquear-paginas-improprias.html
<cach> geowany_, kkkkkkk valeu, mas fazer teste em servidor de produção nunca né rsrsrs se o cara dá uma dessa taca pela janela esse rapaz kkkkkkkkk
<cach> geowany_, vitorlobo valeu galera, vou indo buscar a 125cc
<cach> Valçeu mesmo
<pwink> Bom dia gostaria de participar de um time de trabalho do Ubuntu-br, gostaria de saber mais a respeito, li sobre os seis times que existem atualmente. Alguém poderia me explicar um pouco mais a fundo sobre o time de documentação e arte?
<luan> bom dia
<Julinux> ifconfig eth0 | grep end.:
<brunotav> Ola gente, intalei o ubuntu e tah dando esse erro ai iniciar  ###the system in running in low-graphics mode.
<brunotav> oten depois da intalaçao ate tava rodando o sistema ... mais aiii ele ficava desligando
<brunotav> na verdade nao desligava realmente... ele so parava de mandar sinal pro monitor
<brunotav> e os efeitos de tela ficava meio travando tb
<brunotav> mais hj pela manha deu esse erro
<Julinux> no vim, como faço para eliminar uma palavra a frente do cursor?
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<novato> olá, alguem poderia de dar algumas dicas sobre o ubuntu ? ainda não sei mexer em linux
<Rubem> Qual sua dúvida ?
<hggdh> Julinux: em mode de controle, dw
<Julinux> hggdh, valeu
<marcelomauro> .
<sagat> boa tard
<vitorlobo> sagat,
<sagat> e ai vitor lobo
<sagat> como estão as coisas
<sagat> alguem ai usa fluxbox
<sagat> no ubuntu
<Julinux> sagat, já usei
<sagat> oque vc usa atualmente
<sagat> eu to qerendo um sistema mais rapido
<sagat> uso ubuntu 12.10
<sagat> mas com unity
<sagat> mas tem o flux tb
<Julinux> cara, eu usei o 12.10 e não aguentei, to usando o 13.04 que apesar de não ter sido lançado ainda, senti muito mais firmeza em usar
<sagat> no momento com flux
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> minha cam não funciona cara é integrada
<sagat> note itautec
<Idsi> Julinux, já tem como baixar o 13.04?
<ivanbajr> Também  estou usando o 13.04
<ivanbajr> já
<Idsi> Ei, compartilha o link com os colegas de canal...
<sagat> ivanbajr - mas vc usa com que interface
<sagat> eu to dando um lsmod
<ivanbajr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sagat> ele me mostra a wecam cam
<sagat> mas não funciona
<ivanbajr> padrão
<sagat> como faço para ter certeza que a webcam integrada está funcionando
<Julinux> Idsi tem
<Idsi> ivanbajr, brigadu!
<sagat> o vitorlobo meu ingles é horrivel cara
<vitorlobo> sagat, tem gente de todas tribos aqui
<sagat> entendi
<vitorlobo> sagat,  o interessante...é q se vc tiver uma duvida tensa vc pode tirar com o pessoal de fora tbm
<Julinux> sagat, o Unity ta bem melhor agora que ta rodando uma parte no novo servidor x
<vitorlobo> sagat, aqui n..lá rs
<sagat> vitorlobo entendi
<ivanbajr> notei bem rápido
<Julinux> até agora o único problema que senti ao usar o 13.04 foi ao dar um restart no serviços de rede, o qual tive o mesmo problema também no 12.10
<ivanbajr> não restart. Melhor desligar.
<sagat> ALGUEM AI PODE ME AJUDAR
<sagat> não to conseguindo aumentar o som
<sagat> não consigo subir o som
<sagat> digito alsamixer no terminal
<sagat> ele só aparece 00
<sagat> será que a placa de som não está instalada
<sagat> no lsmod
<sagat> snd
<sagat> no 1
<sagat> no 2
<sagat> snd-hda_intel, snd_pcm
<sagat> isso é o que retorna no lsmod
<g4b0t1> eaw pessoa da paz to com um probleminha aki, fui instalar o skype no meu ubunto 12.10 e tive o erro "Linha mal formada 57 na lista de fontes"
<g4b0t1> alguem tem alguma ideia de como resolver essa treta
<odra> Oi
<odra> Alguem sabe oq q acontece qndo vc aperta ALT e uma tela do unity aparece?
<hggdh> g4b0t1: pode -- e friso o "pode" -- ser relacionado a /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<hggdh> odra: isto mostra que o UNity está funcionando como esperado
<odra> hggdh: Mas pra q serv?
<hggdh> odra: é um shortcut para chamar o dash
<odra> hggdh: Dash? Eu pensei que isso fosse com windows key :/
<odra> Eu estou falando do alt que aparece uma tela falando pra digitar um comando
<hggdh> odra: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<g4b0t1> nao percebi
<odra> hggdh: Mas oq esse tal de HUD faz???
<hggdh> odra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD
<odra> hggdh: Isso n funciona pra mim :C
<hggdh> odra: o que não funciona?
<odra> HUD
<hggdh> ?
<odra> O HUD nao funciona pra mim. :|
<odra> N tem nenhum comando pra eu usar.
<odra> Posso digitar oq for e nada aparece.
<hggdh> odra: neste caso, não posso ajudar, não uso Unity
<g4b0t1>  eaw pessoa da paz to com um probleminha aki, fui instalar o skype no meu ubunto 12.10 e tive o erro "Linha mal formada 57 na lista de fontes"
<g4b0t1> alguem tem alguma ideia de como resolver essa treta
<CyL> g4b0t1: Vc editou o sources.list para adicionar o skype através do apt?
<g4b0t1> nao nunco o fiz
<g4b0t1> sou newbie no ubuntu
<CyL> g4b0t1: E como vc tentou instalar o skype?
<g4b0t1> pelo centro de softwares do ubuntu
<g4b0t1> mas depois desse erro ja nem abre mais
<Julinux> como eu faço para no motd exibir a seguinte mensagem "Você está logado com o $USER" para que apareça o nome no usuário logado
<g4b0t1> CyL: tambem tentei fazer como vi em um site
<g4b0t1> CyL: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<CyL> Julinux: Já tentou $(whoami)
<CyL> g4b0t1: Acredito que foi isso que danificou o seu sources.list
<CyL> g4b0t1: Sabe usar o pastebin?
<g4b0t1> CyL: Nao
<g4b0t1> CyL: vou ver
<CyL> g4b0t1: pastebin.com, cole lá o conteúdo do seu arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list e aqui o link
<g4b0t1> CyL: ok
<g4b0t1> CyL: depois?
<cach> g4b0t1, clica em submit
<cach> g4b0t1, vai gerar uma url com o texto pronto, vc coloca essa url aki no chat pra geral ver
<CyL> Julinux: Se souber inglês, um ótimo artigo http://parkersamp.com/2010/10/howto-creating-a-dynamic-motd-in-linux/
<g4b0t1> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)]/ quantal main restricted
<g4b0t1> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<g4b0t1> # newer versions of the distribution.
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<g4b0t1> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<g4b0t1> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<g4b0t1> ## distribution.
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted
<g4b0t1> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted
<g4b0t1> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<g4b0t1> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<g4b0t1> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe
<g4b0t1> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates universe
<g4b0t1> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates universe
<g4b0t1> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<g4b0t1> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<g4b0t1> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<g4b0t1> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<cach> vixe
<g4b0t1> ## security team.
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal multiverse
<g4b0t1> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal multiverse
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates multiverse
<g4b0t1> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates multiverse
<cach> era sói a url irmão, cuidado pra nãop te kickarem
<g4b0t1> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<g4b0t1> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<g4b0t1> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<g4b0t1> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<g4b0t1> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<g4b0t1> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<g4b0t1> d
<g4b0t1> CyL: Putz isso ta certo?
<g4b0t1> eheheh
<g4b0t1> sorry
<g4b0t1> newbie
<cach> kkkkkkkkkk
<g4b0t1> kkk
<cach> dois
<cach> g4b0t1, perai
<g4b0t1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662468/
<g4b0t1> agora acertei?
<cach> g4b0t1, e como acertou! da hra
<cach> g4b0t1, gerei um dakele que vc colou tb
<cach> http://pastebin.com/0Bd9WNdE
<cach> ve se a geral te ajuda q eu to perdido configurando o iceweasel aki
<vitorlobo> cach,  vc poz o debian como principal ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<g4b0t1> agora ta me dando essa msg de erro
<g4b0t1> Ocorreu um problema impossível de resolver ao inicializar a informação do pacote.
<g4b0t1> Por favor reporte este erro no pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<g4b0t1> E:Linha mal formada 57 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:A lista de fontes não pôde ser lida., E:As listas de pacotes ou o ficheiro de status não pôde ser analisado ou aberto.
<hggdh> g4b0t1: (1) estás misturando repositórios diferentes (pt.archive.ubuntu.com *NÃO* é o mesmo que archive.ubuntu.com)
<hggdh> e... linha 57...
<hggdh> linhas 57-60 referenciam um arquivo que não existe (arquive.ubuntu.com não existe, mas archive.ubuntu.com existe)
<cach> vitorlobo, pus
<cach> vitorlobo, ??
<cach> vitorlobo, coloquei o debian
<hggdh> g4b0t1: mas, de qualquer maneira ou usas pt.achive.ubuntu.com ou archive.ubuntu.com
<cach> g4b0t1, deu certo ae?
<Vinicius90> Olá amigos
<Vinicius90> Boa tarde pra todos.
<Vinicius90> Gostaria de saber qual melhor distro linux para usúario comum como eu, pra iniciantes que queiram começar a aprender, qual devo baixar e instalar?
<ivanbajr> ubuntu
<cach> Vinicius90, a distribuição vai de cada um mas...
<cach> Vinicius90, para iniciantes recomenda-se e muito o ubuntu
<Vinicius90> Estou com a ISO do linux mint versão cinnamon 14. Mais queria saber se teria outra melhor e mais fácil de mecher..
<ivanbajr> tenho  dois livros para iniciantes
<Vinicius90> E outra coisa importante: Versão: MATE ou Cinnamon?
<Vinicius90> Qual a diferença entre os dois? obrigado..
<cach> Vinicius90, Rode ubuntu e apaixone-se
<ivanbajr> primeiro livro
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2787948/apostila-ubuntu8-leve-ygorabreu.pdf
<Vinicius90> cach: Sim sim, mais qual versão do Ubuntu? cinnamon ou mate?
<ivanbajr> segundo livro
<cach> Vinicius90, cinanamin?
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2787948/E-tinet.com-Curso-Linux-Ubuntu.pdf
<cach> Vinicius90, perae
<Vinicius90> Vou deixar o windows7 de lado hoje mesmo.
<cach> vandyk,
<cach> ops
<cach> Vinicius90, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Vinicius90> cach: Me desculpe é que sou leigo nisto. desculpe, por isso estou tirando todas as dúvidas antes de instalar..
<Vinicius90> cach: Ou melhor, baixar e instalar.
<cach> Vinicius90, pega esse link q te enviei man! é a ultima versão estável do ubuntu
<cach> Vinicius90, queima uma mídia, roda direto do cd, manda instalar e ve o que tu acha
<cach> ivanbajr, da hra o livro valeu mesmo
<cach> Vinicius90, ou faz melhor
<cach> Vinicius90, clica no pdf que o ivanbajr mandou
<Vinicius90> cach: Ok meu querido amigo, já baixando aqui
<cach> Vinicius90, le o pdf que o ivanbajr antes de fazer alguma instalação ok?
<Vinicius90> cach: Estou baixando a versão: Ubuntu 12.04. desktop-i386.iso
<Vinicius90> cach: Ta ok
<Vinicius90> ivanbajr: Ok, tenho que ler primeiro, antes de instalar, certo?
<cach> Vinicius90, isso vai mto de processador, mas o i386 vai funfar na boa
<cach> Vinicius90, sim leia antes de fazer alterações, ALIÁS, vc é de oinde?
<Vinicius90> cach: Meu processador é um core i3. sem problemas pra rodar?
<ivanbajr> uma boa leitura ajuda.
<Vinicius90> cach: Sou de São Vicente-SP e tu?
<cach> Vinicius90, cara, sou de sbc
<cach> Vinicius90, se vc quiser colar aki
<CyL> g4b0t1: Desculpe, eu me afastei do computador. Vc resolveu seu problema?
<cach> Vinicius90, a gente enfia ubuntu nesse trem!
<Vinicius90> cach: Sim sim, tu tem skype pra contato?
<cach> Vinicius90, to sem skype,
<cach> Vinicius90, por que vc não faz melhor
<g4b0t1> Desculpa ai gnt fui jantar
<Vinicius90> cach: Tudo bem.
<cach> Vinicius90, dia 27 de abril, vai ter o Flisol em santos
<g4b0t1> vou tentar agora
<Vinicius90> cach: Como?
<cach> Vinicius90, Festival Latino Americano de Instalação de Software Livre, cola lá que a galera te explica e te ajuda, se deus quiser estarei lá
<ivanbajr> livro um pouco antigo mas útil
<Vinicius90> cach: Não te entendi
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2787948/Manual%20Ubuntu%208.04.pdf
<Vinicius90> cach: Olha só, que legal, tudo bem, já vai me ajudar e muito..
<Vinicius90> ivanbajr: Vou ler aqui ok? obrigado. Já baixando aqui
<Vinicius90> Só pra constar
<cach> Vinicius90, E a galera vai lá só pra instalar o lkinux no micro do pessoal!
<Vinicius90> Tá certinho a iso que estou baixando?
<cach> ivanbajr, até eu to baixando kkk valeu
<Vinicius90> cach: Legal legal, é interessante começar a usar linux, windows já tá cansativo... linux é algo de evolução diferenciado, tu acha que se eu começar a usar ubuntu linux vou deixar o windows 7 de lado fácil?
<ivanbajr> Aqui em casa
<ivanbajr> tenho cinco micro com ubuntu
<ivanbajr> um com arch linux
<cach> Vinicius90, fácil fácil
<Vinicius90> ivanbajr: Caramba que legal.
<ivanbajr> e dois com wind
<CyL> Vinicius90: Vc é gaúcho?
<Vinicius90> cach: É está na hora de mudar pra linux e deixar o wind7 de lado, já era. Usar um sistema livre chega de dores de cabeça, sem prescisar ativar nem nada..
<Vinicius90> CyL: Não não, é custume apenas, e tu? Minha irma que é...
<cach> Vinicius90, ne
<Vinicius90> Já volto amigos
<Vinicius90> Vou tomar uma café rapidamente, obrigado...
<CyL> Vinicius90: Linux é um ótimo sistema, mas cuidado pra não se frustrar, ele vem com dores de cabeça diferentes.
<Vinicius90> Volto logo, agradeço a ajuda de coração de todos.
<cach> CyL, isso é verdade hein, belas palavras
<odra> Então né :/
<odra> O tar do HUD do unity n faz nada.
<odra> Pena.
<CyL> cach: Sou usuário Linux desde de 94, mas não acho legal essa prática de vendê-lo como a panacéia para todos os males.
<CyL> cach: Evidentemente apresenta inúmeras vantagens em relação ao Windows, mas também sofre dos seus próprios males.
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> aqui por exemplos tenho de ter micro
<ivanbajr> com wind
<ivanbajr> para jogos das crianças
<cach> CyL, é por isso recomendei o flisol pra ele, nãop tem nem o q falar sobre o q vc falou concordo com tudo
<ivanbajr> e banco de dados em access
<CyL> ivanbajr: Existem bancos de dados relacionais abertos para windows.
<CyL> ivanbajr: Nesse aspecto o Base dá um show. Uma pena que é pessimamente documentado.
<ivanbajr> deve ter
<ivanbajr> estou na luta
<ivanbajr> para aprender firebird
<ivanbajr> sou um pouco lento
<ivanbajr> devido ao tempo
<ivanbajr> e idade
<CyL> ivanbajr: Bom, eu te digo uma coisa, se tivesse que contruir um aplicativo de pequeno porte com uso de banco de dados, eu fugiria do Access, e correria pro SQLite.
<ivanbajr> Grato
<ivanbajr> estou estudando em casa
<ivanbajr> procurando aprender
<CyL> ivanbajr: Mas fique alertado que vc vai ter que construir a interface do seu aplicativo com um framework qualquer, pois o SQL não possui qualquer framework.
<ivanbajr> endendo
<CyL> *SQLite
<ivanbajr> entendo
<ivanbajr> como também o firebird
<CyL> ivanbajr: Pode até ser VB ou .NET entretanto
<cach> Eu to com uma dificuldade no sources list do debain que ta falando que tá duplicado e não to achando alguem pode me auxiliar?
<CyL> cach: Já olhou o arquivo de log?
<ivanbajr> você pode editar o arquivo.
<cach> CyL, qual deles?
<cach> CyL, do apt não tem erro dxa eu te mostrar dois pastebin
<CyL> cach: O do apt?
<cach>  meu sourceslist ta dando esse erro
<cach> <cach> http://pastebin.com/mv3AF1P2
<cach> <cach> e esse é meu sourceslist, alguém consegue enxergar essa duplicidade q eu nao to achando
<cach> <cach> http://pastebin.com/axXEsnB9
<cach> CyL, é, nem o term nem o history
<cach> CyL, achei
<CyL> cach: Inicialmente, isso não é um erro, não te impede de rodar o apt
<cach> CyL, eu sei, só queria parar de exibir esses alertas, olha o que aparentemente estava errado, e agora olha o novo erro, to mais pra aprender e entender do que consertar em sim mas enfim
<cach> http://pastebin.com/DHUHnrBG
<CyL> cach: Segundo, as linha 11 e 12 do seu arquivo de fontes são equivalentes às linhas 23 e 24, por isso do alerta
<cach> CyL, vou ver
<cach> CyL, mas são realmente iguais? as 23 e 24 foram as que comentei!
<cach> CyL, deixei a 11 e 12 que eram originais!
<CyL> cach: Por fim, o próprio apt te alerta no último arquivo que vc está apontando para repositórios de versões diferentes, o que sem dúvida é uma pratica a ser evitada (a menos que você saiba o que está fazendo)
<CyL> cach: Então não deveria ter colocado as outras, se queria evitar a mensagem de alerta.
<cach> CyL, então, mas ta td normal então? são só alertas?
<CyL> cach: Os dois primeiros eu não me preocuparia, o terceiro eu acho que é meio perigoso.
<cach> CyL, pode crer
<cach> CyL, dxa eu rever isso
<CyL> cach: Ok
<CyL> Boa noite a todos!
<cach> CyL,
<cach> CyL, o perigoso é o do backports ne?
<g4b0t1> CyL: boa noite obrigado pela ajuda
<g4b0t1> ainda nao consegui resolver
<cach> g4b0t1, qual a bucha?
<g4b0t1> cach: ao instalar skype deu erro
<g4b0t1> cach: Ocorreu um problema impossível de resolver ao inicializar a informação do pacote.
<g4b0t1> Por favor reporte este erro no pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<g4b0t1> E:Linha mal formada 57 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:A lista de fontes não pôde ser lida., E:As listas de pacotes ou o ficheiro de status não pôde ser analisado ou aberto.
<cach> me passa o pastebin do seu sources.list?
<cach> g4b0t1,
<g4b0t1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662468/
<cach> g4b0t1, será que não é a linha 51 que está comentada?
<cach> g4b0t1, e as linhas
<cach> 57 em diante
<cach> g4b0t1, não se escreve arquive, e sim archive
<cach> modifica la!
<cach> Atualização necessária do debian, vou arriscar kkkkk
<hggdh> g4b0t1: eu já tinha apontado para para estes erros
<cach> hggdh, eu até vi que vcs apontaram mas ele não percebeu e eu alertei novamente
<cach> Alguém sabe os próximos eventos de software-livre, open-source e linux em sampa?
<xGrind> cach, vai ter em sp
<cach> xGrind, qdo e o q?!
<xGrind> vo ve aki
<cach> xGrind, viu aṕi onde o que e quando vai ser em sampa?
<xGrind> cach, nao to achando. tinha visto no facebook
<cach> xGrind, kkk q foda
<cach> :(
<hggdh> cach: linguagem por favor
<cach> hggdh, oopsss!
<hggdh> pois...
<caio> olá amiguinhos
<Guest98025> preciso de uma ajuda
<ivanbajr>  diga
<g4b0t1> ok amigos ja percebi esse erro mas nao fui eu quem editou esses arquivos
<g4b0t1> como faço pra editar isso e corrigir esse erro?
<hggdh> g4b0t1: use um editor de tua preferencia: sudo EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> e substitua EDITOR pelo nome do teu editor preferido
<g4b0t1> ok
<g4b0t1> obrigado
<g4b0t1> hggdh: pronto ja editei e supostamente corri os erros de grafia e salvei agora reinicio o ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-31
<Silveira> Olá boa noite a todos
<Silveira> Alguem sabe como configurar o Tor
<Silveira> Eu instalei mas não conecta
<Silveira> ?????
<Julinux> Silveira
<Julinux> você já o baixou?
<Silveira> Julinux, sim
<Silveira> Julinux, Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<Silveira> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<Silveira> Julinux, e essa a msg que aparece
<Julinux> Já descompactou todo so arquivos?
<Silveira> já esta instalado
<Silveira> so não conecta
<Julinux> ok
<Julinux> manda ai um print de como você está tentando fazer
<Silveira> Julinux, quando eu abro aparece essa mensagem (Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<Silveira> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.)
<Julinux> Silveira, está tentando executá-lo através do terminal de comandos?
<Silveira> Julinux, eu instalei so que ele não conecta e não entendi o motivo
<Julinux> me manda o nome do executável dele
<Silveira> eu instalei pela central de programas do ubuntu
<welton> ola... boua noite
<Julinux> welton, boa noite, diga
<welton> alguem poderia me ajudar??
<Julinux> hum'
<Julinux> tente baixar diretamente no projeto tor
<welton> eu acabei de baixar o ubuntu12.04 mas veio como uma pasta
<welton> e não consigo colocalo no dd para installo
<Julinux> acho que você deve ter baixado os source então
<welton> hum...
<Julinux> Vou lhe mandar o link
<welton> onde posso fazer isso... pois no site ta dano erro no down
<welton> por favor
<Silveira> Julinux,  estou vendo um que instala pelo terminal vou mandar os comandos para ver se e esse mesmo
<Julinux> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Silveira> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/tor [ENTER]
<Silveira> sudo apt-get update [ENTER]
<Silveira> sudo apt-get install tor-browser [ENTER]
<welton> ok...
<welton> muito obragidao julinux
<Julinux> de nada, qualquer coisa estamos por aqui
<welton> vlw
<Julinux> Uhum
<Julinux> Não confio muito nos repositórios para esse tipo de programa, prefiro baixar o aplicativo mesmo
<novato_br> ae, já posso instalar o ubuntu mobile no meu tablet?
<ivanbajr> não
<Galmanus> Olá
<Galmanus> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Galmanus> someone needs help me please?
<Deathlok_> fala ai
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<ricardo_> ola boua noite
<ricardo_> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor??
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, pvt
<vitorlobo> =]
<ricardo_> ola vitopr...
<ricardo_> rpz eu tow co um problema aqui
<ricardo_> eu acabei de baixar o ubuntu por um link pego aqui mesmo
<ricardo_> mas ele chegou em meu pc zipado
<ricardo_> como faço para colocar ele em uma midia para instalar em um not??
<ricardo_> ola??
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, zipado?
<ricardo_> isso....zipado
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, estranho hein
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, é pra ele vir .iso
<ricardo_> o iso de ubuntu ta como pasta
<ricardo_> pois é...
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, vc lembra qual o link q te passaram?
<ricardo_> fui pelo saite agora novamente e download veio zip denovo
<ricardo_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<ricardo_> esse ai
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, vc ta usando windows?
<ricardo_> sim...7
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, entao, n ta zip n...seu sistema q ta bugado e ta lendo zip
<vitorlobo> ricardo_,  ta iso na verdade
<vitorlobo> ricardo_,  faz assim,  grava um dvd normal e manda ele queimar em formato imagem
<vitorlobo> ricardo_, em cima do ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<vitorlobo> ou ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.zip
<vitorlobo> como tiver escrito
<ricardo_> ok...vou tentar
<ricardo_> vlw
<spyflash> Bom dia Pessoal
<spyflash> Alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema de driver
<romil> bom dia
<Julinux> spyflash, diga qual o drive
<Julinux> driver*
<romil> problemas de drver hoje em dia no linux estao cada vez mais raros
<spyflash> Então, já testei vários tutoriais e nada
<spyflash> desinstalei o wubi e instalei novamente.
<romil> spyflash que sua conexao? adsl, 3g, radio?
<spyflash> Instalei com o plug
<spyflash> com o cabo de rede conectado e nada.
<spyflash> Minha conexão é 4G
<romil> 4g? nossa
<spyflash> Tenho um roteador que gerencia o sinal dai
<romil> nessa caso realmente nao saberei te ajudar. isso aqui onde moro non ecsiste. hehehehe
<spyflash> Mas é um roteador
<spyflash> similar a ASL
<spyflash> ADSL
<romil> entao a configuração é feita diretamente no modem?
<spyflash> sim
<spyflash> o wubi não é uma boa alternativa né?
<romil> se vc ativou dhcp pra ele fornecer o ip automaticamente nao tem porque nao funcionar
<romil> nunca usei ubuntu instalado via wubi
<spyflash> sim
<spyflash> mas o meu driver fica como network disable
<claudio-tux> Boa
<claudio-tux> Alguem ai
<claudio-tux> Alguem ja tentou instalar o ubuntu touch?
<gabriel__> malz n ter procurado, mas foi tentador a possivel facilidade de suporte online, mas o iso do ubunto que baixei, da pra colocar no pen drive e ja fazer bot com ele?
<gabriel__> (pra instalar)
<romil> precisa usa ro programa adequado pra isso
<romil> gabriel__ vc esta no windows ou no linux?
<gabriel__> windows
<romil> use o unebootin
<romil> use ele pra criar o pendrive bootavel com o ubuntu
<gabriel__> blz, vlw :D tentar la
<gabriel__> coloquei netinstall, é de boa?
<romil> nao. use a opçao ubuntu mesmo
<gabriel__> tem hdmedia e live
<romil> humm
<gabriel__> ubunto 12.10 e depois um desses 3
<romil> 12.10
<romil> selecione a .iso e depois é so esperar ele terminar de criar o pen
<gabriel__> ta criando, ficava 12.10_alguma especificação, mas acho q qualquer um servia, coloquei netinstall
<romil> ta certo. é computador ou notebook?
<gabriel__> notebook
<romil> ta configurado pra dar boot pelo pen?
<gabriel__> vou reinicar pra instalar
<gabriel__> nao, mas vou apertar del la e fazer isso
<romil> blz. boa sorte
<gabriel__> vlw por lembrar, era reinicar uma vez a toa
<gabriel__> xD
<gabriel__> ia*
<pacaolgnulinux> quit
<aprigio> rs
<g4b0t1> ola pessoal estou tendo mouitos problemas depois qu resolvi instalar o skype em meu ubuntu 12.10
<g4b0t1> Ocorreu um problema impossível de resolver ao inicializar a informação do pacote.
<g4b0t1> Por favor reporte este erro no pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<g4b0t1> E:Linha mal formada 57 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<g4b0t1> ja corrigi os supostos erros na sources.list e obtive mais erros com o centro de softwares ubuntu agora ele nem abre e me da logo erro ao iniciar o sistema
<aprigio> vc ja viu a linha 57 o seu sources.list?
<g4b0t1> sim corrigi os erros que os colegas apontaram e nao resolveu o problema
<aprigio> vc pode colar somente a linha 57
<aprigio> bom, fui
<g4b0t1> dsculpa ai fui colsultar "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" e me da um arquivo em branco nao sei oq aconteceu
<vitorlobo> g4b0t1, é sem aspas viu?
<vitorlobo> g4b0t1, e n precisa de sudo
<hggdh> vitorlobo: Ubuntu, precisa sim
<vitorlobo> hggdh, entao errei rs
<hggdh> g4b0t1: em um terminal, execute "sudo apt-get update"; depois coloque a saída em um pastebin, e de-nos o link
<aprigio> apenas (como usuario), digite cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<aprigio> nao precisa de privilégio de root para ler esse arquivo
<aprigio> hggdh, eaeeeeeeee
<aprigio> g4b0t1, caso vc queira apenas visualizar a linha que da dando problema, digite: cat  -b /etc/apt/sources.list | grep 57
<hggdh> bom dia aprigio :-)
<Idsi> aloha!
<g4b0t1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664836/
<g4b0t1> desculpa a demora pessoal estou em reuniao de familia
<g4b0t1> a mulé ta no pé pra socializar kkk
<g4b0t1> so deu ate a linha 56
<g4b0t1> fiz como o aprigio falo : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<g4b0t1> se tento por  | grep 57 nao me da nada
<aprigio> entao apenas leia o aruqivo com cat
<aprigio> se sair vazio
<aprigio> vc perdeu o arquivo
<aprigio> n perdeu n ;) vi ai em cima
<g4b0t1> kkk sim mas como faço pelo "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" me abre o bloco de notas em branco
<g4b0t1> entao vamos recaptular
<g4b0t1> como faço para me mostrar a souces.list ?
<aprigio> g4b0t1, apenas digite (grafico) sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list OU (texto) sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<g4b0t1> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<g4b0t1> abre arquivo texto em brasnco
<g4b0t1> branco agora vou tentar outro
<hggdh> agora, como podes ter um programa reclamando da linha 57, se ela não existe?
<hggdh> e, alias, linhas 49-56 já aparecem antes, e podem ser deletadas
<g4b0t1> sim ontem me pediste pra por essas linha pra vc avaliar lembras
<g4b0t1> ate apareceu agora ja nao aparece
<g4b0t1> hggdh: vc pediu para revisar os erros de grafia
<hggdh> g4b0t1: de facto
<g4b0t1> agora quando ou abrir o centro de softwares ubuntu me da mais problemas
<g4b0t1> vou tentar abrir e ja posto o erro
<hggdh> g4b0t1: agora, por favor, delete linhas 49-56 (ou comente-as, com um '#' na coluna 1); depois execute 'sudo apt-get update´ , e coloque no pastebin toda a saida do apt-get update
<g4b0t1> pronto galera agora esta assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664942/
<g4b0t1> Ocorreu um problema impossível de resolver ao inicializar a informação do pacote.
<g4b0t1> Por favor reporte este erro no pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<g4b0t1> E:Linha mal formada 57 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<AldoRaine> apareceu a tela do apport pra vc enviar o bug ?
<g4b0t1> ta dificil nao?
<g4b0t1> nao consigo nem abrir o centro de softwares ubuntu gnt
<g4b0t1> preciso mesmo de instalar o skype
<g4b0t1> :(
<romil> g4b0t1, ta bugado mesmo. que foi que vc fez?
<aprigio> g4b0t1, msa pra vc instalar o skype basta vc pegar o deb dele no site
<romil> mas o skype nao ta nos repositorios?
<aprigio> g4b0t1, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<hggdh> de qualquer maneira, eu não sei exactamente o que fizeste no sources.list -- ele está maior agora, e a primeira linha (pelo menos) está errada
<g4b0t1> dpkg: erro ao processar skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):
<g4b0t1>  não pode aceder ao arquivo: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<g4b0t1> Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<g4b0t1>  skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<hggdh> g4b0t1: substitua o teu /etc/apt/sources.list por este: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665027/
<hggdh> g4b0t1: agora, de forma geral: em vez de transliterar o que ocorreu, é sempre melhor mostrar em um pastebin *TUDO*: o comando que executaste, e a saida
<g4b0t1> ok
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<CyL> O domingo está preguiçoso no mundo inteiro
<hggdh> pois eu, hoje de manhã, achava que era já segunda, e despenquei-me ao escritório...
<romil> eu heinh
<CyL> hggdh: Só descobriu quando chegou lá?
<hggdh> CyL: nem então... liguei para um amigo, e perguntei WTF was going on, porque o escritório estava fechado?...
<hggdh> CyL: e só quando ele me disse "por que normalmente, aos domingos, não abre" é que a ficha caiu
<hggdh> isto, eu acho, foi o pior low point na minha vida de não prestar atenção em dias/ocasiões especiais. Como "não se trabalha nos domingos (pelo menos no Texas)
<g4b0t1> hggdh: brother ja substitui o sources.list pelo que me postaste
<g4b0t1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665078/
<hggdh> g4b0t1: OK, agora, em um terminal, execute "sudo apt-get update"
<hggdh> e diga-nos como terminou
<g4b0t1> ok
<hggdh> g4b0t1: quanto ao erro anterior "não pode aceder ao ficheiro", tens que baixar, antes de tudo, o skype do site
<hggdh> g4b0t1: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<hggdh> er, s/ficheiro/arquivo/
 * hggdh acha gaiato esta mistura de pt_pt e pt_br
<hggdh> mas, quem sou eu, que escrevo misturado, para falar?
<g4b0t1> kkkk
<hggdh> mas a mensagem está errada: não pode aceder ao ARQUIVO, FICHEIRO ou directoria não encontrado
<hggdh> ou bem é ficheiro, ou bem é arquivo...
<g4b0t1>  sudo apt-get update
<g4b0t1> Obtidos 21,0 MB em 38s (543 kB/s)
<g4b0t1> A ler as listas de pacotes... Pronto
<g4b0t1> hggdh: pronto ta bombando ja fiz o download no site o skype
<hggdh> SIM!
<g4b0t1> e agora?
<hggdh> g4b0t1: pois agora (1) tens o sources.list correcto, e podes actualizar teu sistema; (2) agora que tens o download do skype, coloque-se na directoria correcta, e re-emita o comando que o aprigio te deu
<hggdh> o (sudo dpkg -i skype...)
<g4b0t1> tenho de reiniciar o sistema?
<hggdh> g4b0t1: não
<hggdh> g4b0t1: e, de bonus, a central de programas deve funcionar agora
<g4b0t1> ok desculpa se sou 100% newbie
<g4b0t1> kkk
<hggdh> g4b0t1: não há problema :-)
<CyL> De vez em quando me pergunto se orientar novatos a editar diretamente alguns arquivos (como neste caso do sources.list) é a forma mais adequada de suporte para quem não tem muita experiência.
<hggdh> CyL: certamente não é a melhor. Mas g4b0t1 já estava com o arquivo bastante errado (por qualquer que fosse a razão)
<g4b0t1> lol estava seguindo vcs passos galera
<g4b0t1> :P
<hggdh> g4b0t1: ao entrar aqui ontem, o sources.list já estava danificado
<g4b0t1> trabalhei a vida toda com windows agora que estou começando a gostar do linux
<g4b0t1> trabalho com redes e tem muitos aplicativos bem melhores aki no ubuntu para isso
<hggdh> bem vindo. Eu também usei muito Windows (e ainda, contra minha vontade, uso a coisa no laptop de trabalho)
<g4b0t1> agradeço a vossa atençao
<hggdh> g4b0t1: bem vindo.
<g4b0t1> pra nao mentir-lhes instalei uma vbox do 7 ca no meu ubuntu
<g4b0t1> kkkk
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade a minha crítica não é em relação às ações de agora, mas como vc mesmo disse, ele já chegou com o arquivo danificado, e contendo erros grosseiros na minha opinião. Provavelmente seguiu um tutorial com pouca qualidade técnica. É isso que me assusta às vezes.
<hggdh> CyL: também. Volta e meio vejo sugestões de acções que, sinceramente, me deixam arrepiado (em vários canais, e em mailing lists)
<CyL> hggdh: Por exemplo, eu vejo as pessoas recomendando com extrema facilidade que os usuários baixem um patch, e o apliquem ao kernel, sem o mínimo entendimento das profundas consequências que isso implica para o sistema.
<g4b0t1> pronto ate agora tenho seguido so vossas dicas, mas se for possivel me passem alguma coisa que me explique melhor oq sao sources.list
<g4b0t1> se eu percebi bem isso da informação diretamente ao kernel correto?
<CyL> g4b0t1: Todo o software disponível para o Ubuntu está disponibilizado através de repositórios. O sources.list é um arquivo que instrui o sistema de instalação de software do ubuntu sobre como e onde buscar este software.
<CyL> g4b0t1: No seu caso não houve alteração significativa no sistema
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, pois eu acho que somos responsáveis pelo suporte que prestamos aos usuários. É como no caso de médicos, se eles atendem alguém, mesmo que voluntariamente, se tornam responsáveis por seus atos médicos.
<hggdh> concordo
<CyL> hggdh: O que me espanta é que aparentemente tem bastante gente que não se preocupa com isso
<hggdh> g4b0t1: mesmo que em catalá, aqui tens uma explicação sumária do processo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Recursos/GuiaRapidaApt-Get
<hggdh> (a única que achei em uma procura rápida. Mas catalan não é difícil de ler)
<g4b0t1> hggdh: obrigado vou dar uma vista de olhos e volto pra saber de que estou falando
<g4b0t1> kkk ate logo
<g4b0t1> brigado
<hggdh> de nada
<hggdh> mas algumas sentenças são mais complicadas: "Per a fer-ho, podeu fer."
<hggdh> CyL: talvez isto seja algo que possamos tentar incultir por cá
<g4b0t1> oi pessoal
<g4b0t1> olha fiz assim
<g4b0t1> sudo apt-get install skype
<g4b0t1> e me deu a seguinte msg
<g4b0t1> A ler as listas de pacotes... Pronto
<g4b0t1> A construir árvore de dependências
<g4b0t1> A ler a informação de estado... Pronto
<g4b0t1> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote skype
<g4b0t1> mas pelo menos o centro de softwares ubuntu no modo grafico ja abre :)
<hggdh> g4b0t1: como baixaste o skype directo, não é apt-get que deves usar, mas dpkg
<hggdh> sudo dpkg -i skype(blah blah).deb
<hggdh> apt-get busca o pacote dos repositórios, e o skype não está lá
<g4b0t1> ha ok percebi
<CyL> hggdh: Desculpe acabei de ter um lag tremendo e só vsua mensagem agora. Faezr o que?
<CyL> hggdh: Digo, incutir o que? A idéia de que somos responsáveis pelo nosso próprio suporte?
<hggdh> a ideia que somos responsáveis pelo que falamos
<hggdh> hum. Saíu mais filosófico que esperava
<CyL> hggdh: Mas é mesmo.
<g4b0t1> sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<g4b0t1> dpkg: erro ao processar skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):
<g4b0t1>  não pode aceder ao arquivo: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<g4b0t1> Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<g4b0t1>  skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<g4b0t1> digitei o nome do arquivo que esta na minha paste de downloads
<romil> vc digitou isto de dentro da sua pasta de downloads?
<g4b0t1> nao
<CyL> g4b0t1: No Ubuntu as pastas de chamam diretórios. Você está no mesmo diretório no qual está o arquivo?
<romil> entao entre na pasta e digite de novo
<CyL> g4b0t1: Outra coisa, no ubuntu vc não precisa digitar o nome de arquivo inteiro, basta iniciar o nome e pressionar a tecla <tab>, e ele completa pra vc o nome do arquivo.
<g4b0t1> desculpa ai pessoal mas para entrar em um diretorio nao é "cd /nome do diretorio"?
<CyL> g4b0t1: Não, tire a / da frente
<g4b0t1> cd nome diretorio?
<g4b0t1> ok
<CyL> g4b0t1: Se for um subdiretório de um diretório no qual vc já esteja, sim
<CyL> g4b0t1: a / inicial quer dizer o diretório raiz do linux, mais ou menos como o c:\ no windows, mas não exatamente igual
<g4b0t1> nossaaaa
<g4b0t1> um espetaculoooo
<g4b0t1> muito obrigado ja esta bombando o skype
<g4b0t1> agora ja sei spkg para instalar um pacote que ja fiz o download
<g4b0t1> e tenho de estar dentro do diretorio
<g4b0t1> resolvido
<hggdh> heh. Enquanto isto, eu estava a ver um "No Reservation", com o Bourdain no Rio.
<CyL> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> CyL: na TV, um programa que sempre gostei, No Reservation, com o Anthony Bourdain (normalmente falando de comidas pelo mundo). Neste, falando do Rio de Janeiro
<CyL> oo que foi esse notice da  freenode...
<pacaol> hfbfgfb
<odra> Oi :D
<odra> Como que posso fazer pra executar um programa no terminal com outro nome?
<odra> Por exemplo "ir" para executar "cd"
<omelete> odra,  alias
<odra> omelete: Valeu :D
<pacaol> oi
<pacaol> oi
<pacaol> oi
<odra> pacaol: Agente leu das ultimas duas vezes :|
<pacaol> desculpa, é apenas um teste....
<pacaol> Alguém pode me responder se estou logado?
<Rubem> o
<mindflash> está
<pacaol> obrigado!
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> pacaol: fale meu caro
<pacaol> fala pauloolhos! to começando no irc
<pacaol> pauloolhos: acabei de me registrar...
<pauloolhos> seja bem vindo meu caro
<pacaol> valeu....quero acompanhar o papo de buteco
<pacaol> tenho que sair agora.
<CyL> odra: Porque quer 'renomear' os comandos?
<odra> CyL: alias maek "make"
<CyL> odra: Mas pq vc quer fazer isso? Não é uma prática usualmente recomendada
<omelete> se for um comando grande é util
<CyL> omelete: Sim é útil.
<odra> CyL: Nenhum motivo em particular :/
<CyL> odra: No seu caso não tem muito problema fazer isso. Apenas não é recomendado usar isso generalizadamente.
<odra> Mas... maek
<vitorlobo> AL_Kernell, vc é o diego?
<vitorlobo> n..n é
<vitorlobo> vi agora
<vitorlobo> rs
<AL_Kernell> oi vitorlobo, não
<AL_Kernell> =P
<AL_Kernell> sou amigo do GuilhermeCunha
<AL_Kernell> =]
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-24
<hggdh> daniel80: provavelmente o xubuntu. Mas 160M de RAM é pouco...
<hggdh> daria, eu acho, para um servidor. Mas para X, 160 é pouco
<daniel80> http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2013/10/5-distribuicoes-linux-para-computadores.html
<daniel80> Eu vou comprar mais dois pentes de 128 e deixar ela com 384mb de ram
<daniel80> Não suporta mais que isso... estamos falando de um 266
<redsn0w_> alguém tem testking da LPI 101 e 102 em português ?? tá difícil de encontrar na net
<tuzza> Olá... Tenho um Netbook Asus eepc - 2gb de ram - Intel Atom 1.6ghz ...
<tuzza> o Ubuntu 13.10 pega de boa?
<tuzza> onde posso vê os requisitos de sistema do ubuntu 13.10 ?
<redsn0w_> tuzza, roda legal sim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ALAN__> Bom Dia!
<malhas> oi
<malhas> alguem ai?
<hggdh> malhas: sim, vários aqui.
<malhas> Gostaria de Saber Como Instalar O Linux No Meu Computador.
<malhas> Quero Formatar Totalmente Ele.
<hggdh> malhas: e perder tudo e quaisquer dados no disco? OK
<malhas> Mas Como Faço Isso?
<hggdh> malhas: baixe o Ubuntu que desejas (sugiro o Trusty, 14.04, a ser liberado em meados de abril). Podes baixa-lo de http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<malhas> ja estou baixando mas quando baixar oque eu faço?
<hggdh> malhas: depois use um programa para grava-lo em um pendrive -- unetbootin funciona bem; ajuste o computador para boot via pendrive, and reboot
<hggdh> a instalação deve começar
<hggdh> malhas: note que simplesmente copiar a imagem ISO para um pendrive NÃO vai funcionar.
<malhas> após instalar o unetbootin poderei mandar o ISO para o pendrive?
<hggdh> via unetbootin, sim
<malhas> obrigado pela ajuda irei instalar o UnetBootin e torcer que de certo!
<malhas> HGGDG : amigo  aqui no unetbootin tem Espaço Usado Para preservar arquivos nas reinicializações oque eu faço?
<hggdh> não é necessário reservar espaço para preservar arquivos; tudo que estás a fazer é instalar o sistema no computador
<malhas> pronto esta tudo extraido no pendrive a agora?
<hggdh> reboot via pendrive
<jack14> não consigo instalar o ubunto
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<antboy> Obrigado, primeira vez e conhecendo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Boa-tarde!
<codeman> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<codeman> aqui ta complicado :-P
<mirqui> tudo bem codeman :)?
<codeman> q nada tenho q desenvolver um plugin em perl para cpanel
<mirqui> opa , posso ajudar ?
<codeman> mas o google nao ta ajudando muito
<codeman> vc conhece perl mirqui
<mirqui> aahaha nem sonhando :)
<codeman> hauahuahau
<codeman> eu to vendo algo como isso http://docs.cpanel.net/twiki/bin/view/SoftwareDevelopmentKit/CreatingWhmPlugins#How to control plugin execution
<codeman> to tentando criar um plugin simples
<codeman> mas nada
<codeman> e nem conheço ninguem q conheça
<codeman> tu nao conhece ninguem q pode dar uma ideia
<mirqui> opa , voltei , pipistop :)
<mirqui> o subzero e o hggh são usuários avançados
<mirqui> e o canal #OeSC-Livre é canal de desenvolvedores
<mirqui> tem tbm , #gentoo-br , lá tu pode conseguir ajuda se não der nada por aqui
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> boa tarded :) 2
<Edvan> boa tarde
<igrvinicis> posso hibernar meu ubuntu ao invés de desligar?
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal, tenho um notebook HP que está esquentando muito com o ubuntu
<claudio-tux> estou comecando a ficar preocupado
<claudio-tux> acredito que isso possa prejudicar meu notebook
<claudio-tux> exite algum aplicativo para linux parecido com o Cooler Sense da HP
<claudio-tux> acpitz-virtual-0
<claudio-tux> Adapter: Virtual device
<claudio-tux> temp1:        +54.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C)
<claudio-tux> temp2:         +0.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C)
<claudio-tux> temp3:        +44.0°C
<claudio-tux> coretemp-isa-0000
<claudio-tux> Adapter: ISA adapter
<claudio-tux> Physical id 0:  +55.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<claudio-tux> Core 0:         +55.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<claudio-tux> Core 1:         +51.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<claudio-tux> Core 2:         +48.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<claudio-tux> Core 3:         +52.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<claudio-tux> pkg-temp-0-virtual-0
<claudio-tux> Adapter: Virtual device
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest75355> ola queria saber qual o tempo de espera para o download do ubuntun
<Guest75355> ritmo não me desculpe Tempo
<wilsonpf> olá queria saber qual o tempo de espera para baixar o ubuntu ?
<astroo-> depende do server
<astroo-> e da tua ligaçao
<astroo-> talvez 20 minutos +-
<wilsonpf> vlw
<wilsonpf> muito grato
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> vai tentando varios servers se o primeiro seja lento
<malphas> alguem pode me ajudar?
<malphas> alguem pode me ajudar??
<wilsonpf> com oque quer ajuda ?
<wilsonpf> alguem me passa servidores onde eu posso baixar o linux ?
<malphas> eu fiz tudo certo baixei o ubunto linux usei o yumi para colocar o iso no pendrive mas quando eu reinicio meu pc reinicia normalmente
<malphas> ja tentei com o unetbootin tambem deu a mesma coisa
<malphas> alguem pode me ajduar?
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-25
<rafaelcunha> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<andrefgb> Ola por favor, baixei a iso do ubuntu 12.04, mas ela nao cabe em um CD-R padrao nem é compativel com um DVD-R, como faço para instalar no meu PC? Conseguia instalar a 10.04 sem problemas, pois esta cabia num cd-r padrao
<omelete> andrefgb,  pendrive
<omelete> esse ubuntu novo será LTS?
<omelete> se for mior esperar logo
<gerlucio> oi eu quero saber como atualizar o meu ubuntu (11.10) para o 12.04 LTS
<astroo-> ola
<gerlucio> ópa
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<gerlucio> como eu faço para atualizar o ubuntu 11.10 para o ubuntu 12.04
<gerlucio> como eu faço para atualizar o ubuntu 11.10 para o ubuntu 12.04
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> boa noite galera
<converge> boa noite
<converge> onde é um bom lugar p/ comprar servidor no brasil ?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> cara gosto dos servidores da Dell :)
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> pera que jaja te mando um lugar
<converge> boa
<astroo-> ola
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> http://www.google.com.br/aclk?sa=l&ai=Cvqfjw-QwU6udBMPKswe65ICgAe7X09cC_qX7yVne8vzQkwEIABABUKPemP77_____wFgzZjggOgCoAHimMb3A8gBAakCiCeBHCXlnD6qBCRP0BVl7jnuk6D2GYhUhjW6WHdonT_HJvTPJT9KoVWcnKle7OmAB4bnuQiQBwM&sig=AOD64_30JbPhT9oyusbQ8QeTtzHO0Qk5Wg&rct=j&q=servidore+dell+loja&ved=0CDQQ0Qw&adurl=http://tracker.marinsm.com/rd%3Fcid%3D9016ml8553%26mkwid%3DsX4EzfjXb%26pcrid%3D24005909454%26pkw%3D%252Bdell%2520%252Bloja%26pmt%3Db%26pdv%3Dc%26lp%3Dh
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ttp://altfarm.mediaplex.com/ad/ck/12255-132726-2056-0%3FCID%3D255142%26LID%3D4516301%26st%3D%252Bdell%2520%252Bloja%26VEN1%3DsX4EzfjXb,24005909454,9016ml8553,c%26VEN2%3Db,%252Bdell%2520%252Bloja%26DURL%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Faltfarm.mediaplex.com%252Fad%252Fck%252F26965-198871-2056-0%253F
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> cara pera que ta carregando rsrs acessando da 3G - :( tenso
<converge> eta link bonito kk
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> http://www.dell.com/br/empresa/p/servers axo que aqui vai ter alguma coisa pra vc
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> desculpa o transtorno é q sou noob rsrsrsrsrs
<natan> #ubuntu-br
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> malz ai net very trash :\
<natan> lds
<natan> e ai
<natan> #Gnome
<natan> quit
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> aew alguém sabe me informar como restauro a integridade do meu sistema de arquivos? - o mesmo está dando como falho devido a alteraçẽos nas permissões globais
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e está sendo montado inicialmente como ro - alguém??
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rudolf> Bruno_Cavalcanti: S.O?
<hggdh> Bruno_Cavalcanti: fsck -y <filesystem>
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> so tem um problema
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> já fiz isso
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> o problema está na integridade das permissões de todo o sistema , e por esse motivo ele está iniciando em modo seguro ro
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<claudio-tux> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ninkao> alguem pode  me  ajudar
<mirqui> fala , se eu puder ajudar
<ninkao>   eu procuro uma versão kubuntu 13.10 em  portugues gostaria de saber se  a  verção disponivel no  site  da kubuntu http://www.kubuntu.org/   consigo deixar  ele em  portugues
<mirqui> tú tem qual navegador ?
<ninkao> varios   firefox ,  chrome  ,  opera ....
<mirqui> então , no chrome tem o tradutor , no firefox o translator
<mirqui> é fácil de traduzir
<hggdh> ninkao: sim, consegue. Mas o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS está para ser liberado em cerca de duas semanas; provavelmente seria melhor instala-lo
<Johnatinho> Olá! pessoal
<Johnatinho> gostaria de saber como coloca o ubuntun junto ao w*
<Johnatinho> w8?
<mirqui> antes não dava , agora não sei
<Johnatinho> o OS não identifica o W8
<mirqui> ele proteje o boot acho
<Johnatinho> identifica com uma partição virgem
<Johnatinho> uhm
<mirqui> o hggh é avançado , pede opinião dele
<ninkao> sabe me dizer se  ele vai  ter o  menu do lado   esquerdo tb ?
<mirqui> o ubuntu ?
<ninkao>   14.04 LTS  ubuntu   vai  ser graficamente  falando   no  perfil unity
<mirqui> nem ví ainda , em 2017 vejio :)
<mirqui> vejo :)
<ninkao> unico  problema  que  vejo no ubuntu   é  sua  barra ser na  laderal  esquerda   e  não   em  baixo
<mirqui> tem o dock para isso
<mirqui> eu uso o cairo  dock , bem legal
<mirqui> parece com o mac
<ninkao> rsrsr
<mirqui> ahaha que tú quer , o mac dos pobre
<malphas> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala :)
<ninkao> ta  vamos  falar  de  ubuntu   qual  a  principal diferença  entre o  ubuntu 13.10  normal  e  o ubuntU rs   "LTS" ?
<mirqui> é vida longa
<mirqui> o 13.10 já expirou acho
<malphas> alguem me ajuda eu baixei o ubuntu 13.10 e quero colocar ele no meu pc quero formatar meu pc totalmente mas eu coloco ele no pendrive e quando reinicio nao abre a instalaçao
<mirqui> tens um dvd ?
<malphas> nao
<hernandes> 13.10 ainda nåo expirou, são 9 meses para versão não LTS
<mirqui> teu pendrive é bootavel ?
<hernandes> então, o ubuntu 13.04 tem suporte por 3 meses após o lançamento do 13.10
<malphas> sim
<mirqui> fez boot com o pendrive no lugar?
<ninkao> ele tem  que dar  prioridade  de  boot pela  tecla  del foi  como  eu  fiz  com  meu  pen  drive
<malphas> eu ja usei o yumi e o unetbootin pra deixar o pendrive botavel mas quando reinicio aparece nada
<malphas> pode me mostrar algum link que me mostra um tutorial detalhado
<mirqui> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<ninkao> rsrsrs
<mirqui> digita ubuntu + pendrive botavel
<malphas> ok
<ninkao> ubuntU 64 bits ou 32 bits  tem  alguma limitação pra quem usa 4 ghz  só e  processador 2.66 ainda  core 2 duo   meus 3 pc  tem essa configuração   devo  usa 64 bits ou 32 bits
<gnasc> ninkao: 32 ou 64 bits tem mais a ver com memória. Se você usar 32 bits, vai ficar limitado a menos de 4 GB de memória
<subzero> depois de anos
<subzero> chega GVT
<subzero> kkkkkkkkkk
<ninkao> nenhum linux 32 bits   reconhece 4  ghz de  ram   nem  todos processadores servem 64 bits o  do  meu  note   meio antiguinho  não roda  64 bits  porem  tb  tenho  4  ghz de  ram
<ninkao>   no  caso  do  note  ele iria reconhecer  quanto no  maximo em 32 bits
<hggdh> ninkao: é 4GB (giga bytes), não 4GHz (giga Hertz). Todos os kernels atuais do Ubuntu suportam mais que 3GB -- eles são montados usando PAE (physical address extension). A única restrição é que o processador *tem* que suportar PAE.
<hggdh> ninkao: alias, core 2 duo deveria suportar ambos Ubuntu 32 e 64 bits
<ninkao> rsrsrs sim meu  desktop suporta é core dois duo     tenho  um  note  com  processador amd sempron que vem com chipset  da  nvidia note  da  asus processador dela é  mais fraco 1,8 em  clock 133
<ninkao>   a  tela de  carregamendo com  as 4 bolinhas no ubuntU é possivel   colocar  outra ?
<ninkao> o  login ...
<maikel_> boa tarde a todos
<maikel_> alguem já usa a versão 14.04 do ubuntu?
<maikel_> gostaria de saber se ela já está boa o suficiente para testar em casa
<hggdh> maikel_: eu uso a 14.04, sem problemas.
<maikel_> e tem alguma melhoria em relação a 12.04?
<maikel_> qual imagem eu baixo no site do ubuntu? a beta source 3?
<Frederico> Boa tarde
<wadzi> a vc
<Frederico> boa tarde
<wadzi> brigado
<Frederico> gostaria de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 em um cce cm 52c, consigo?
<Frederico> ele so tem 512 de memória
<Frederico> Especificações Técnicas CPU • processador Intel® ATOM N270 1.6GHz • 512K FSB@533MHZ Memória • DDR2 533 SO-DIMM DRAM módulo • 512 MB • SO DIMM Core Logic • Intel®945GSE • ICH7-M Audio Codec • Realtek ALC662 Controlador LAN • Suporta 10 e 100Mb/s (Full e Half Duplex). LAN sem fio • Formato do Mini-Cartão • Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g com suporte a open mesh • Antena (single = única) Teclado • Teclado integr
<Frederico> essa são as especificaçõs do computador
<FelipeCosse> Frederico, instala a Lubuntu em seu computador
<helichico> <@helichico> boa tarde [15:45] <@helichico> eu comprei um adaptador wireless usb da mymax e o linux nao reconhece [15:45] <@helichico> estou usando o ubuntu 11.4 [15:46] <@helichico> alguem teria um drive generico que eu pudesse instalar?
<helichico> o adaptador é padrao 802.11 150 MPBs
<helichico> *150 MBPs
<hggdh> helichico: o importante é saber qual o fabricante, modelo, e identificação do adaptador. Alias, 11.10 não mais é suportado (só um comentário)
<hggdh> helichico: para isto, tens  que colocar o adaptador na máquina, e depois 'lsusb' para descobri-lo
<helichico> é a primeira vez que tenho contato com o linux, porisso estou praticamente perdido, apesar da interface ser muito boa, o modelo é mwa-w633u
<helichico> sera que instalando uma versao mais tual do ubuntu resolveria este problema?
<helichico>  vicenti tenho um wifi d-link pci e estou com o mesmo problema
<hggdh> helichico: sabes abrir um terminal?
<helichico> como disse é a primeira vez que tenho contato com linux, infelizmente só consigo fazer o trivial com a interface grafica
<helichico> no momento estou no chat através do windows pois nao consegui configurar a conexão do linus
<helichico> *linux
<helichico> mas se me deres o caminho eu sigo
<hggdh> humpf. Não mais me recordo do 11.10, não sei muito como abrir um terminal lá. Uma chance é baixares o 13.10, coloca-lo em um pendrive, e boot pelo pen-drive. Isto poderia mostrar se ou o PCI ou o USB (ou ambos) seriam suportados no 13.10
<hggdh> helichico: qual antigo é o computador?
<hggdh> s/qual/quão/
<helichico> meu computador é um amd quad core
<helichico> vincenti: meu computador é um quad core da amd
<Dorabiatto> exit
<maximusDSV> \join  ubuntubr
<maximusDSV> boa  tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<maximusDSV> estou  curioso pra  saber  como esta  a estabilidade  do  ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> oi , eu usei o 13.04 , e não é tão bom
<mirqui> prefiro o 12.10
<maximusDSV> caiu será  que poderia  falar  novamente
<mirqui> eu ?
<mirqui> prefiro o 12.10 , é mais estável
<mirqui> e tem melhor compatibilidade com programas
<maximusDSV_> humm...  na  epoca  que eu instalei  ele  tinha  um bug no menu  do unity  sabe  me  dizer  se  foi resolvido ?
<mirqui> não usei tanto tempo assim , tinha vários programas que não funcionavem , ai troquei
<mirqui> unity é a barrinha lateral . não ?
<hggdh> o 14.04 está bastante estável para mim
<mirqui> faz quanto tempo que vc atualizou ele ? , do 13 para o 14 ?
<maximusDSV> ólha  estou  bem extressado  não consigo instalar  o phpmyadmin aqui   por  mais  que faça  todos  os  processos  sempre  da  erro
<maximusDSV> não atualizei por  que  da  ultima vez me arrependi
<maximusDSV> to sabendo  que a  verção LTS do ubuntu 13.10  sai  mês que  vem
<mirqui> eu lí num post que vc deve deixar passar um mês mais ou menos de depois de lançado
<hggdh> esta é (ou será) a 14.04
<mirqui> para depurar todos os bugs
<hggdh> <shrug/> eu a uso faz uns 4 meses
<maximusDSV> isso  mais eu  li que  é a  lts  do 13.10  n sei   acho que  sera  13.10 lts
<maximusDSV> vai saber   tbm
<hggdh> maximusDSV: 14.04 LTS
<mirqui> acho que o 13.10 não é lts
<mirqui> é o 12.04 , 12.10 e 14
<maximusDSV>  assim  eu  só  vi que  abril  sairia  a 13.10 lts  como vai ser  depois  a referencia não sei
<hggdh> não é. LTSs saem de dois em dois anos, em Abril -- logo, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, ...
<maximusDSV> se  for  a 14.04  instalo  jaja
<hggdh> antes do ponto o ano, depois do ponto, o mes: 14.04 == 2014, Abril
<maximusDSV> intendi, mais  será que   funciona  o   ambiente  de  trabalho  php  todinho  nessa  versão ?
<mirqui> vc tem problemas de ter um ubuntu que não seja a última verção ?
<hggdh> não tenho ideia, não uso PHP. Mas deveria funcionar. Excepto, é claro phpmyadmin, que é, de forma geral, uma furada
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<maximusDSV> mais    como  assim uma  furada  ?!
<mirqui> blza :)
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo php mas estou a usar uma base do wordpress
<maximusDSV> hummmm
<nuno_nunes> boas hggdh
<hggdh> maximusDSV: não sei a quantas anda hoje em dia, mas o phpmyadmin era famoso por misturar os arquivos em /etc
<maximusDSV> me  da umas   dicas  ai  como  faço  pra  poder  fazer  a  adimistração do  baco de  dados  funcionar
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas, faz tempo!
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar um webhost gratis de 1 gb
<nuno_nunes> hggdh eu entro as vezes e tu
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: estou por cá todos os dias, pelo menos em espírito
<maximusDSV> assim  no caso  eu estava  confgurando aqui um ambiente  pra  trabalho  no  meu pc
<nuno_nunes> a mim nao me perguntem sobre as versões do ubuntu
<maximusDSV> kkk
<nuno_nunes> pk eu ja nao utilizo o ubuntu
<mirqui> qual sistema vc usa ?
<maximusDSV>  uso   ubuntu 13.04
<nuno_nunes> manjaro linux
<nuno_nunes> mas no pc onde estou so tem o windows
<maximusDSV> kkk tortura
<nuno_nunes> o 13.04 ja nao tem suporte
<mirqui> opa , uso só o ubuntu
<mirqui> faz 1c ano que conheço o sistema
<maximusDSV> me  passem ai  o comando para  atualizar   via terminal
<nuno_nunes> mirqui: o meu e melhor que o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> so 1 ano
<nuno_nunes> maximusDSV: eu nao ubuntu
<maximusDSV> como  funciona  a  instalação de  programas  ai na  sua  distro ?
<nuno_nunes> eu costumo recomendar uma instalacao de raiz
<maximusDSV> +)
<nuno_nunes> maximusDSV: no meu e sudo pacman -S pacote
<mirqui> eu peguei do ubuntú mesmo
<maximusDSV> hummm
<maximusDSV>   ok  qual  sua  distro mesmo ?
<nuno_nunes> se nao estiver no repositorio deles
<mirqui> tem várias distros , me adaptei com o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> utilizo o o aur
<mirqui> espera
<maximusDSV> ok
<nuno_nunes> tem um comando yaourt -S pacote
<mirqui> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<maximusDSV> ólha  amigo pode  ser  que eu mate  meu  ubuntu   e passe  a  usar  sua  distro
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu do manjaro tem diferenças
<maximusDSV> pode  ser  que   troque  pra  sua  distro =)
<nuno_nunes> pk o ubuntu sai de x em x tempo
<maximusDSV> uhum
<nuno_nunes> o meu e rolling distro
<maximusDSV> me  deem  um tempo  ja  volto
<nuno_nunes> esta sempre actualizar
<mirqui> http://manjaro.org/
<nuno_nunes> mirqui eu usei o ubuntu desde da versao 5.10 ate a 11.04 e depois da versao 11.04 jurei nunca mais
<nuno_nunes> mirqui: sim e
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro e baseado no arch
<nuno_nunes> mirqui: eu ja usei mais distros do que tu
<nuno_nunes> :()
<mirqui> eu sou iniciante , então não faço muita questão de funcionalidade
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro esta a instalar novos updates e quando sai uma nova versao
<mirqui> estou desintoxicando do windows ahaha
<nuno_nunes> do manjaro e logo actualizada
<maximusDSV_> humm
<nuno_nunes> mirqui eu tenho programas que nao correm no linux
<mirqui> opa , disso não entendo :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja utilizo linux a 11 anos
<mirqui> eu a 1 , me ganhou por 10 ahaha
<nuno_nunes> e windows 17 anos
<maximusDSV_> eu não  volto mais  pro WS
<maximusDSV_> :3  chega  de   virus   quero  coisa  hard  mesmo  coisas  que  só o linux  pode  proporcionar
<nuno_nunes> maximus eu no windows eu nao tenho virus
<maximusDSV_> parabéns ^_^
<nuno_nunes> pk eu tenho programas de anti malware e mais um antivirus
<nuno_nunes> o meu bloqueia tudo
<nuno_nunes> D:
<maximusDSV_> sabe   sobre  virus  eu  acho  legau  que  vou  baixar  as  cosias  na intrnet  e   vem  exe  as  vezes  dentro  ai le  o code  é  só   virus
<maximusDSV_>  ai eu  dou  rizada  uahsduashdaushduashdausdhausd
<nuno_nunes> maximusDSV_: o meu antivirus nao detectar o anti maleware bloqueia
<maximusDSV_> hahaha a   pra  mim  chega  de  ws
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um programa que nao da no linux por causa  do meu carro :S
<maximusDSV_> !?
<maximusDSV_> como assim ?
<nuno_nunes> um programa que trabalhar com dot net
<maximusDSV_> não intendi nada  aushdausdhasd
<nuno_nunes> e tem uma base de dados propria
<nuno_nunes> chamado autodata
<nuno_nunes> :D
<maximusDSV_> hummmm
<maximusDSV_> só  não intendi  a parte  do carro ainda
<nuno_nunes> o programa tem muitos dignosticos e esquemas de carro desde do ano 1950 ate 2011
<nuno_nunes> :D
<maximusDSV_> hummm  intendo
<maximusDSV_>   ólha  você  é programador  tbm ?
<maximusDSV_> to indo nessa  abraços
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<eduardo__> Olá!
<eduardo__> Alguém sabe de um chat IRC para desenvolvedores brasileiros de C++ Linux?
<Wilson-sp> ola alguem ai para me ajudar ?
<eduardo__> Wilson-sp, com que?
<Wilson-sp> assim baixei o ubuntu
<Wilson-sp> para passar par o cd
<Wilson-sp> mas quando vou transferir com o power iso
<Wilson-sp> ele nao vai
<Wilson-sp> e a midia fica vazia
<eduardo__> Wilson-sp, tenta falar mais coisas em uma linha só! Recomendo você usar o UltraISO caso esteja no Windows, sempre gravo com ele.
<eduardo__> Wilson-sp, você tem algum pendrive disponível aí?
<Wilson-sp> ??
<Wilson-sp> tem facebook ?
<eduardo__> Wilson-sp, sim.
<Wilson-sp> pode me passar para me explicar melhor ?
<Wilson-sp> me adiciona la
<eduardo__> Wilson-sp, http://fb.com/eduardoTheNoob
<Wilson-sp> vlw
<Wilson-sp> enviei a solicitação eduardo__
<eduardo__> Wilson-sp, OK!
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> a oi
<eduardo__> Bruno_Cavalcanti, olá!
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> cara ta com a iso?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> baixa o YUM - altamente intuitivo resolve seu problema em uns 5 min :)
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> é YUM ou YUMI rsrs um dos dois
<hggdh> yum é para red hat/fedora/opensuse. Não existe yum para Ubuntu
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> yumi
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> não to falando de gerenciador de pacote
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e sim de uma aplicação .exe que roda em sistemas microsoft
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> função: montar sistema em pen-drive...
<Maluco_> O sistema operacional Ubunto é compativel com monitores toch screen??
<eduardo__> Bruno_Cavalcanti, já gravei ISO com o YUM no meu pendrive e não deu boot aqui, todas as distro que gravo no pendrive com o UltraISO aqui exceto as redhat based dá boot de boa! :)
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> qual o iso que ta dando erro?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ubuntu?
<hggdh> Maluco_: o 14.04 provavelmente funcionará com touch
<eduardo__> Maluco_, o nome do sistema operacional é Ubuntu não "Ubunto".
<hggdh> er. O nome da distribuição é Ubuntu. O S.O. é Linux;-)
<Maluco_> Vlw pessoal
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> hggdh, - o OPENsuse utiliza yum??
<hggdh> Bruno_Cavalcanti: pelo menos usava em 2005...
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> mudou já
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> aew na cidade de vocês vai ter FLISOL?
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-26
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> boa noite galera - ficar off estudar :) - vim mais pra praticar os ingrez nozoto canais rsrsrs abraço e até amanhã
<thirdday> pessoal estava enfrentando muitos problemas com o ubuntu 13.10 e decidi retornar ao ubuntu 12.04, porém não consigo mais acessar o windows 8 pelo grub, mas os arquivos do windows foram mantidos pois não formatei a partição do windows, e o touchpad também está apresentando defeito, tecla de atalho só funciona para desabilitar e não habilita o funcionamento do touchpad e o two-finger scrolling não funciona mesmo que eu habilite isto na confi
<thirdday> guração
<thirdday> espero não ter uma noite longa resolvendo isto
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<cleb_> Olá boa noite tenho uma duvida tenho uma Rede que esta com roteador que compartilha a internet
<cleb_> posso instalar o Ubuntu Server e gerenciar pelo squid ou tenho q tirar o roteador
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Julinux> Uhuuuuuuuuu Marco Civil o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/o/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<theevan2013> Ei pessoal, sou novo no mundo Linux! Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver um problema?
<Alyson> ola?
<Alyson> sei que é muito cedo mais tem alguém ai?
<Alyson> Falou então
<garneves> bom dia, estou  problema com a instalação do ubuntu 13.10 , com dual boot Ubuntu e Windows 7  em dois hds sata de 300 Gb, O linux instala legal mas apenas quando a BIOS setada para AHCI  DID Enable , porem não consigo instalar o windows no outro hd
<Pedro_> bom dia ... sou  novo no universo LINUX ... e  gostaria  de  saber se  dentre  as personalização que  existe no ubuntu eu  consigo trocar a primeira tela que exite logo que  eu ligo escrito UBUNTU com 4  bolinhas   para uma com  imagem
<Pedro_> pesquisando  no google eu  baixei  umas telas de  inicialização porem  elas so  funciona na tela de  troca  de usuario
<hggdh> Pedro_: não creio que seja possível sem recriar o pacote
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lobocode> alguém ai manja de iptables, squid!?
<Josilinux> Bom dia
<Misael> e ai galera
<mirqui> blza :)
<Misael> estou fazendo um curso de javascript como eu escrevo um documento em htlm no linux?
<Misael> opsss
<Misael> como eu escrevo um documento html no linux?
<mirqui> bluefish :)
<rodrigorios> quem on?
<mirqui> fala :)
<rodrigorios> algum br aew?
<Ton> Bom dia! Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 no meu nootbook cce, mas não quer da boot. Alguém sabe o motivo?
<KRUZEIRO> oi
<KRUZEIRO> alguem sabe como assitir  bluray no ubuntu
<claudio-tux1> boa
<KRUZEIRO> eu tenho um acer 8920g no que corre o ubuntu studio 13.10
<KRUZEIRO> e nao sei como assistir bluray
<FelipeCosse> KRUZEIRO, você já tentou pelo VLC?
<KRUZEIRO> sim tentei mas nao da
<FelipeCosse> o sistema esta lendo a mídia?
<KRUZEIRO> preciso de uma livraria para o decodificador bd+
<FelipeCosse> da uma olhada: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/blu-ray-kubuntu-11-10-instale-vlc-2-0-via-ppa.html
<KRUZEIRO> ta bom
<KRUZEIRO> vou tentar
<KRUZEIRO> obrigado
<vedita> Fala, galera. Alguém conhece algum apn legal para acessar a vivo internet? O zap.vivo.com.br ta lento demais.
<vedita> quando alguem estiver online e puder responder, agradeço muito.
<renanfmr> OI
<Ton> Bom dia! Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 no meu nootbook cce, mas não quer da boot. Alguém sabe o motivo?
<tton> Bom tarde! Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 no meu nootbook cce, mas não quer da boot. Alguém sabe me dizer possíveis motivos?
<CyL> tton: Qual a mensagem de erro apresentada?
<tton> Na verdade não aparece erro, só não continuidade, quando ligo o noot ele para na tela do bios e pede pra escolher o tipe de unidade que vai ser usado. obs. estou usando pen driver
<CyL> tton: Exatamente em que ponto o processo para?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tton> coloco o pen driver, ligo o noot, aparece um menu pra escolher em qual unidade irá iniciar o boot, e em outra aba o setup do pc. Não sai disso. outra obs, ele já tem um S.O o windows 8
<CyL> tton: Hmmm, provavelmente o UEFI está interferindo com a instalação
<eduardojunio> Como registra nick no FreeNode?
<astroo-> eduardojunio  vai ao site do freenode
<eduardojunio> astroo-, deixa, já resgistrei! :)
<astroo-> ok
<Andre___> boa noite a todos
<Andre___> estou com problemas no login do ubuntu
<Andre___> sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<Andre___> obrigado! então... depois de digitar a senha de usuário, aparece uma tela preta por alguns segundos e volta novamente para a tela de login... já tentei de tudo o que vi e foruns e nada...
<Andre___> boa noite a todos! como havia dito anteriormente, estou com problemas no login do ubuntu. Após digitar a senha, aparece uma tela preta por alguns segundos e volta novamente na tela de login. Ja tentei de tudo o que vi nos foruns e não obtive sucesso... Alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> Andre___  ola
<Andre___> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-27
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> boa noite a todos :)
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> alguém sabe alguma aplicação de widgets para XFCE? para eu instalar no meu sistema?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Bruno_Cavalcanti  da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> enquanto isso caçando algo aqui :)
<Andre___> bem... vamos ver se agora vai... estou precisando de ajuda, pois não estou conseguindo logar no ubuntu com meu usuário normal, apenas com a sessão convidado. Depois de digitar minha senha, a tela fica preta e volta pra tela de login. Ja tentei tudo o que pude pelo modo caracter (CTRL+ALT+F1) e nada... Alguem pode dispor de algum tempo pra me dar algumas dicas?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> qual ubuntu?
<Andre___> 12.04 LTS
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok vamos la
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> consegue acessar tty?
<Andre___> o que é? como faço pra acessar?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> consegue acessar em modo texto?
<Andre___> sim... sim
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> acessa como Root?
<Andre___> sim.. já está
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ta conectado a internet?
<Andre___> sim
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> qual era sua interface lembra?
<Andre___> unity
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> era a unity ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> digita ai apt-get update ve se vai atualizar tudo direitinho
<Andre___> atualiza tudo... só no final da erro de duplicação no google chrome
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> digita ai      df -hT      e me diz quanto de disco esta sendo ocupado
<Andre___> 38 Gb disponiveis
<Andre___> 102 usados
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> aunda quer o unity?
<Andre___> cara... rrs... se eu tiver que optar por outra interface (desde que eu não perca todos meus arquivos) eu topo sem problema... rsrs
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> digita ai runlevel e me diz o numero que aparece
<Andre___> N 2
<Andre___> o que é isso?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> se vc digita startx não abre a interface né?
<Andre___> dá fatal error
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vc vai dar esse comando        apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vai demorar um pouco :)
<Andre___> ok
<Andre___> tá instalando
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok quando terminar vc cai criar um novo usuário e vai dar pra ele sua antiga home alterando dentro do arquivo /etc/passwd
<Andre___> como faço isso? precisa reiniciar antes?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> não
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> fará em modo texto ainda
<Andre___> blz
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e lembre sempre - vc não está em windows então esqueça esse troço de reiniciar
<Andre___> rsrsrs... ok
<Andre___> terminou
<Andre___> ja acessei o etc
<Andre___> como faço para editar?
<Andre___> já achei... vi passwd ... aonde devo alterar?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> algumdia já usou o vi?
<Andre___> não
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> pra editar o passwd vc tem que ter criado o usuario
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> criou?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> axo que ele saiu
<astroo-> so disse nao
<astroo-> e saiu
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok eu tentei
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> deve ter dado startx e o xfce deve ter carregado lindamente e pronto o mundo foi salvo
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vlw galera boa noite a quem estiver aqui rsrs até...
<astroo-> ciao
<rodrigorios> alguém on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<rodrigorios> aew
<rodrigorios> boa noite
<rodrigorios> tudo tranquilo?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<rodrigorios> tranquilo
<rodrigorios> você ja usou quais distribuições do linux?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<licensed_> pow alguem converte video ai? tenho um dvd.iso de um show, e queria converter pra avi pra rodar no dvd do carro
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rodrigorios> quem dá uma ajuda aew?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti>  /join #slackware
<gnasc> Bom dia, pessoal. Algum moderador pode dar DROP em uns nicknames que eu tinha, por favor?
<gutenberg> não consigo baixar a iso do ubuntu 13.10
<gnasc> gutenberg: que problema acontece? Você está tentando baixar do site do Ubuntu?
<exploitzen> Se estiver baixando no site do Brasil ele está com problemas mesmo.
<exploitzen> Estou verificando aqui e realmente não da pra baixar
<exploitzen> http://ubuntu.ufes.br/ubuntu-releases//saucy/
<exploitzen> Nem 32bit e nem a versão 64bit
<Regis_> Bom dia , alguem pode me ajudar  sou  novo  aqui  no ubuntu  to  gostando  do sistema  porem   gostaria  de  saber  algumas informaçoes basicas  como   onde  procurar ou  digitar o  nome  do  programa  aqui  no  ubuntu pra  conseguir  fazer  o  setup  de  um  programa
<gutenberg> tetei baixar do site
<exploitzen> Usei a Unity. Basta apertar a tecla "Super", tecla com o símbolo do Windows no seu teclado.
<exploitzen> E digitar o nome do programa que você quer abrir.
<exploitzen> Depois que abrir algum programa, o local para configurações e gerênciamento desse programa vai ser a barra superior do menu.
<exploitzen> gutenberg ... parece que o site oficial aqui no Brasil está com problemas mesmo, aguarda um pouco que já devem arrumar isso.
<Regis_> ta  mais da  eu  seleciono  em  baixo o  antes  a  opição  APLICATIVOS
<Regis_> porem  não  aparece  o  nome  o  app
<exploitzen> Não precisa selecionar embaixo não, a Unity já vai buscar tudo com aquele nome que vocÊ digitou.
<exploitzen> Se não esta aparecendo, talvez o App não esteja instalado.
<gnasc> gutenberg: você pode tentar baixar no ubuntu.com ou baixar por torrent. Vê se consegue por este link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<Regis_> isso  o  app  não  esta   isso  mesmo  instalado  quero  colocar  um  novo  app  como  fazer onde  pegar ?
<exploitzen> Qual programa você quer instalar?
<Regis_> rsrsrs varios
<exploitzen> Você pode usar a "central de programas ubuntu".
<Regis_>    quero  um  dock
<exploitzen> fica do lado direito, no dashboard (botão laranja que parece uma sacola de loja de roupas)
<exploitzen> Falei errado, fica do lado esquerdo.
<exploitzen> o lançador fica do lado esquerdo.
<exploitzen> VocÊ pode verificar se o programa que você quer tem na Central de Programas, se não estiver lá, você pode buscar no site oficial do programa e fazer sua instalação de forma manual.
<Regis_> certo ...  alguem  sabe  se é  possivel  deixar  a  tela  quando  se  liga  IGUAL   a  tela do  pendrive  com  a logo  marca ubuntu   PQ  DEPOIS  QUE  AGENTE PASSA  PRO HD A INICIALIZAÇÃO   fika   umas  letra  branca  feia
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> facil de resolver
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vc está utilizando o GRUB certo?
<Regis_> calma   eu  sou  noob AINDA  RSRRS não  sei  o que  é GRUB sorry
<Regis_>   eu  cabei de  formata  e to  usando ele  no  HD
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ta no sistema agora?
<Regis_> to  sim  o ubuntu 13.10
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> logue no terminal como root
<Regis_> oO
<Regis_> root  não  esta  intalado
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> am??
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> digita ai no terminal ----->    sudo su
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e digita tua senha
<Regis_>   pronto
<Regis_> os  dois  passo  foi  realizado
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> no final da da linha esta com o caracter #       ?
<Regis_> meu  nome  e  um #
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok
<Regis_> proximo  passo  seria ?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> digita ai ----------->   gedit /etc/default/grub
<Regis_>   abriu um  bloco  de  nota   do  bixo
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok com textos nele né?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> procure essa linha  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   e deixe ela assim ------->   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> reinicie a maquina e pronto :)   --- > estude um pouco seu sistema por favor.... tem e-mail? para eu te mandar uma apostila completa do Ubuntu?
<Regis_> TENHO  SIM
<Regis_> localizei  a  linha  porem  aqui  esta  ja  exatamente  como  vc  pediu pra deixar
<Regis_>   ou  seja   ja  esta   com  o  "quiet splash"
<Regis_> contatoregissanches@gmail.com
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> agora começou a complicar rsrsrs - ele não está escondendo o carregamento do sistema...
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vc tem placa de video offboard?
<Regis_> nesse  pc não   ...  on bord  da  nvidia   tenho  mais  não  deve  ser  nada    depois pq  coloquei  ele  em  varios  pc  aqui  em  casa  e  todos  acontece  a  mesma  coisa
<Regis_>   eu  entrei  no outro  aqui  ao  lado     off bord   e  esta  igual  ja  esta  tb  com  o  "quiet splash"  na  linha  por  padrão
<Regis_> porem  fika uma  inicialização  com  letras pranca  meio  quadriculadu
<Regis_> branca*
<exploitzen> Bruno, pode me mandar essa apostila também?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok  vamos resolver
<Regis_> tanto  no  on bord nvidia asus m2n-mx  COMO no  OFF BORD tb  n vidia fika assim apos  ir  para  o  hd
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> tenta deixar assim ---->   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash modeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-32,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"   salva e fecha o arquivo
<Bruno_Cavalcanti>    e depois da o comando update-grub
<Regis_> rsrsrsr  mesmo  que  meu  monitor  não  tenha  essa  rosolução
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> qual a tua resolução rsrsrs
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> coloca ai 1024x768 rsrs
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bom dia mirqui
<Regis_> 1152x864  detalhe   o  linux  não  reconhece  o  monitor  syncmaster740n 17   e fika com  a  resolução menor
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> é só instalar esse cara aqui ------>   apt-get install v86d
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> tudo tranquilo
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e depois reinicia a máquina
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e ve se ainda vai iniciar com linhas de carregamento ou vai ficar com o logo do ubuntu
<Regis_> alteraçoes feita   drive  e   o  lance  do  grub  vou  reiniciar  aqui    bruno
<Regis_>   se  vc  puder  manda  pra  mim  uma  apostila
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ja mandei :)
<Regis_> valew
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> i ai galera vai ter FLISOL na cidade de vocês?
<claudio-tux> bom dia!
<claudio-tux> será que alguem pode me ajudar..?
<claudio-tux> tenho um HP com leitor de impressao digital
<claudio-tux> queria faze-lo funcionar no login
<FelipeCosse> claudio-tux, da uma olhada: http://rodcmaia.wordpress.com/2010/09/11/leitor-de-impressao-digital-no-ubuntu/
<Eduardo__> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<claudio-tux> FelipeCosse: eu ja li esse tuto
<claudio-tux>  bronca aqui é que o ubuntu não encontra o driver
<claudio-tux> ou melhor, o leitor
<mirqui> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/FingerprintGUI-(solucao-para-leitores-biometricos)-no-Ubuntu
<claudio-tux> Bus 003 Device 006: ID 138a:0050 Validity Sensors, Inc.
<mirqui> olha isto , ou digita como configurar leitor digital no ubuntu
<Eduardo__> Preciso de uma ajuda. alguem pode me passar um tutorial de como fazer um boot repair. Tenho win8 e o ubuntu
<claudio-tux> mirqui: estou lendo, te falo se funcionaou jaja
<mirqui> ok
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> update-grub
<Eduardo__> Preciso de uma ajuda. alguem pode me passar um tutorial de como fazer um boot repair. Tenho win8 e o ubuntu
<Regis_> BRUNO_ FIZ  AS  ALTERAÇOES   NEM  O DRIVE  DO  MONITOR    RECONHECEU  O  MONITOR  NEM O  LOGIN  COM  TELA  DE LOGO DEU  CERTO
<mirqui> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mirqui> se tú manja pouco dewd inglês , usa um tradutor
<Regis_>   APOS  ALTERAÇÃO LA  NO  SPLASH   SUMIU A  TELA  DE  LOGIN   TA  COM  ERRO  DE  SINTAXE  ,    E  O  MONITOR  AINDA  ESTA  DESCONHECIDO
<Regis_>   SEM  A RESOLUÇÃO  NATIVA
<mirqui> tú errou alguma letra , virgula , etc
<mirqui> mas disso eu não entendo
<mirqui> mas se é sintaxe , tú escreveu  mal alguma coisa
<Regis_> na  verdade  mirqui assim o  bruno  passo  um  comando  pra  mim  tentar  ver  se  iria  resolver ou  contorna   pq    o  meu  sistema  por  padrao  ja  esta  com  os devidos   quiet splash
<Regis_> porem  ele  não  esta carregando  a  tela aqui  do  logo  tipo  em  nenhum  pc  que  coloquei  o  ubuntu
<mirqui> ahaha cara , eu conheço ubuntu , faz 1 ano arescem
<mirqui> mas pelo tipo de erro é que tú pode ter escrito algo errado
<Regis_> rsrsrs  copiei e colei
<claudio-tux> mirqui: infelismente não deu certo
<claudio-tux> não encontra o dispositivo
<mirqui> tú fizesse o passo a passo
<mirqui> ?
<mirqui> reinstala o sistema de novo
<claudio-tux> mirqui: sim
<mirqui> é menas dor de cabeça
<mirqui> fizesse backup ?
<mirqui> mas acho que nem precisa
<Regis_>   devo  estar  fazendo  alguma  coisa  errada  na  instalação  então   pq  todos os  pc  diferentes  fiika  da  mesma forma
<mirqui> se instalar tudo de novo , ele vai perguntar se vc quer sobrescrever arquivos ou não
<Regis_>       coloquei  64 bits  , 32  bits
<claudio-tux> mirqui: dei uma pesquisada aqui usando o id do dispositivo
<claudio-tux> ainda não é suporteado
<mirqui> seu pc é antigo ?
<Regis_> tenho  4  aqui  dois  novo  e  2 p4
<mirqui> destes erros não entendo nada , quando é comigo , instalko tudo de novo
<mirqui> ele vai perguntar se vc quer sobrescrever os arquivos existentes no seu pc
<Regis_> eu  estou  instalando   e  ta  fikando  dessa  forma     com  qualquer  distro  seja  ela  mint  kubuntu  ubuntu  ou  xubuntu  rsrsrsr
<mirqui> e faz a instalação normalmente , preservando sseusarquivos se vc quizer
<Regis_>   unica  que  manteve  a  tela de  login  foi  a  distro  do big linux   a  tela  de  um  metero  passando  entre  quadros
<mirqui> ontem eu ví um post mas é para pcs antigos
<mirqui> o espaço leva uns 280 mb
<mirqui> é bem leve
<Regis_> rsrsrs
<mirqui> ahaha não ria , o sistema é bem completo
<mirqui> dá uma olhada , se servir serviu :)
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/03/bigpupbr-uma-distro-para-salvar-o-seu-antigo.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ja viram o slitaz?
<mirqui> não , o que é ?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> um sistema mini
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bem completo e só tem impressionantes 30Mb
<mirqui> opa , e roda em pcs mais novos ?
<Regis_> vou  ler  a  apostila  do  linux  e  ver  se encontro  uma  solução
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> roda sim
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> todos os seus mods são genericos e suportam a maioria dos hardwares
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ele roda interface e tudo rsrs - mas lembrando é bem simples, então não espere uma interface KDE , mas ele tem player suporta wireless e muito mais
<mirqui> legal :) , vou almoçar agora outra hora falamos :)
<mirqui> é feito em linux ?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ele é uma distro linux
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bem miuda rsrs mas é
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> só uma OBS - o shell padrão dele é o ash , caminho /bin/ash então se for brincar com scripts tem que ser lincado a ele e não ao /bin/bash
<mirqui> legal , já peguei o nome :) , boa tarde a todos :)
<georgerock> Bom dia, estou iniciando no mundo linux. Instalei o Ubunto no meu notbook.  Quero aprender os comandos básicos do linux, alguém tem sugestão de apostila ou alguma fonte que eu possa aprender?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> caí :\
<Guest43619> ola tenho hp mini posso retirar o windows 7 e colocar ubuntu, como faço para reinstalar os drivers, e meu netbook tambem não tem CD.
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ja instalou o ubuntu?
<Guest43619> não
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> instala ai e se ele por si só não der conta de identificar os hardwares ai vc procura os drivers :)
<Guest43619> blz então, é só baixar no site e intalar?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> exatamente
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> garanto que vai gostar :)
<Guest43619> heheheh... ta certo vou instalar agora brigado.
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> denanda
<wELBER> BOA TARDE!
<MarconM> boa tarde
<wELBER> TUDO BEM
<wELBER> AMIGO GOSTARIA DE SABER COM VASSO ALTERAÇÃO NO SSH
<wELBER> PARA DAR ACESSO REMOTO
<wELBER> O MODELO DO PRODUTO É O UBUNTU 904
<ubotu-br> wELBER: Error: Ubuntu bug 904 could not be found
<wELBER> OPA
<wELBER> OI
<licensed_> wELBER, amigo por gentileza leia as regras no topico
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<hggdh> wELBER:  se openssh-server está instalado, não há muito mais a fazer
<wELBER> ENTÃO OBRIGADO
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> exato apenas mudar porta, permitir ou não login de root, interfacex11 e coisas do tipo
<hggdh> wELBER: alias, dois comentários: (1) não use apenas maiúsculas, atrapalha; (2) Ubuntu 9.04 está obsoleto já a bastante tempo, considere um upgrade
<wELBER> certo abril uma plataforma que esta indicando incrição
<wELBER> como pode ser alterado
<wELBER> na realidade eu gostaria de dar acesso remoto
<wELBER> mais não estou conseguindo
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> vc ta utilizando o ubuntu 9.04?
<wELBER> isso
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> ok digita ai no terminal ----> /etc/init.d/sshd status
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> e me fala se o sshd esta rodando
<wELBER> so um minuto
<wELBER>    no such fiel or directory
<wELBER> essa é a mensagem
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> se o arquivo não existir digite no teminal -------->  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wELBER> imposivel achar informaçoes de estado
<wELBER> esse é o aviso que ele esta dando
<wELBER> ta brabo
<wELBER> qustaria de um suporte acho que vou reistalar
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> cara 9.04 está descontinuado
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> baixa esse cara aqui http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21729399/openssh-server_5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> digita no terminal   ------> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21729399/openssh-server_5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> depois roda ------> openssh-server_5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hggdh> er. sudo dpkg -i openssh-server_5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> isso mesmo malz ai
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> rsrsrs
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> esqueci de colocar o comando
<Guest25693> Desculpem a ignorância, mas quero começar a usar o ubuntu e não sei quais os programas que ele possui. Então, alguém poderia me dizer se ele já vem com software multimídia e/ou precisa instalar codecs?
<eduardojunio> Olá!
<CyL> eduardojunio: Olá
<eduardojunio> CyL, como vai?
<CyL> eduardojunio: Bem, alguma dúvida?
<eduardojunio> CyL, na verdade estou aqui pra ajudar, não sou newbie. :)
<CyL> eduardojunio: Ótimo, seja bem vindo.
<eduardojunio> CyL, obrigado! :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<solldex> oi pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<solldex> gostaria de ter uma ajuda
<solldex> nao consigo instalar ubuntu no meu PC
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> diz que sistema tens e hardware
<solldex> mesmo com os procedimentos ditos
<solldex> HP Pavillion, AMD A4-5000
<solldex> astroo-
<astroo-> ve o privado
<solldex> ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-28
<malphas> alguem me ajuda?
<alvaro> faça sua pergunta
<alvaro> Quem sabe?
<malphas> eu tenho o ubuntu mais quero instalar windows 7 via pendrive botavel como faço bot em pendrive pelo linux
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<malphas> eu gosto da ubunto mais nao conssigo fazer rodar league of legends então quero instalar o windows 7
<tracker> Boa noite senhores... acabei de migrar da versão 12.04 LTS - Onde tudo funcionava perfeitamente e agora estou levando uma bela de uma surra. Queria saber se alguém ai já tem o Ubuntu 14.4 LTS instalado e configurado.
<astroo-> tracker  ola
<tracker> oi
<tracker> Boa noite
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<tracker> tranquilo
<tracker> Enquanto isso...
<tracker> Tava lendo aqui que o Cairo-dock não é mais recomendado para o Ubuntu 14.4
<tracker> Qual dock legal que poderia substituir?
<tracker> Volto em 5 minutos...
<tracker> Reiniciando... atualizações... :S
<tracker> Té ja
<maximusDSV> boa  noite  sei  que  esse  não é o  tópico   mais  alguém  pode  me ajudar com um problema  no php ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<maximusDSV> <astroo-> ola
<maximusDSV> estou  um  dia inteiro a  tentar  connectar
<maximusDSV>   mandar    dados  a   o servidor  locar  mysql  mais  não consigo
<maximusDSV>   ele   esta  connectado ao  mysql  e  a db    mais  não consigo introduzir  os  dados
<pimpim> Boas
<astroo-> ola
<pimpim> Instalei bumblebee no Ubuntu 14.04 e aparece.me este erro quando corro -> optirun glxgears
<pimpim> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<pimpim> Alguem ja aconteceu? Ou sabe como resolver?
<astroo-> diz que hardware tens
<pimpim> intel + Nvidia Geforce 635M
<pimpim> no ubuntu 13.10 corria bem.. foi instalar 14.04 agora da.me este problema
<pimpim> ja vi se e do busID no ficheiro xorg.conf.nvidia mas esta descomentado
<astroo-> nvidia em geral so da problemas
<Rudolf> astroo-: ERRADO
<Rudolf> astroo-: nvidia optimus só dá problema
<Rudolf> astroo-: não existe suporte do fabricante para linux
<maximusDSV> isso mesmo
<maximusDSV> boa  noite
<maximusDSV>   fui
<astroo-> que e azar para quem a tem
<astroo-> maximusDSV   ate
<subzero> eae
<astroo-> ola
<subzero> astroo-, eae
<subzero> gvt ta cabeando aki o gueto
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<julio> dia
<julio> alguem teria um tuto pra implantar o samba
<julio> ??
<maximusDSV> bom dia
<julio> alguem teria um tuto pra implantar o samba
<maximusDSV> ja  procuro  pra  você
<maximusDSV> sua  distro  é ubuntu /
<maximusDSV> ?
<maximusDSV> se  for  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Samba-Instalacao-e-configuracao-descomplicada
<maximusDSV>  Marverick você programa  php?
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest39919> Quais as novidades do Ubuntu 13.10 comparando ao 12.04 ?/
<Parsec> Olá. Preciso de um conselho.
<Parsec> Qual a versão mais recomendada para instalar em meu note Toshiba, Intel Pentium 4, 1.60 GHz, 512 MB RAM??
<Parsec> Instalei a versão 13.10 mas está muito lenta. Há 64 MB de memória para o vídeo. Obrigado
<FelipeCosse> Parsec, instala o lubuntu
<Parsec> Ok, Obrigado FelipeCosse
<Parsec> Gracias!
<YokoBR> holla galera.. alguem aí tem um samsung rv415?
<Vinicius> ola
<Vinicius> preciso de uma ajuda.
<Vinicius> algguem ja instalou touchkit no wine no ubuntu?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<pimpim> Boas =)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<terminator-ce> #brasil
<malphas> qualéé
<malphas> alguem me ajuda?
<astroo-> malphas  ola poe a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<malphas> quero criar um pendrive botavel pelo ubuntu alguem me ajuda?
<romil> use o criador de disco de inicialização
<malphas> como assim
<romil> é uma ferramenta do ubuntu pra criar discos de incialização
<romil> precisa ter a imagem iso do sistema que vc quer por no pen
<malphas> e depois?
<romil> o programa é simples usar, bastante intuitivo. vc nao deverá ter dificuldades. creio inclusive que vc pode achar bons tutoriais na net
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-29
<malphas> o yumi nao tem como executar com o wine para fazer o pendrive botavel?
<romil> acho mais facil vc usar o programa nativo da distribuição.
<subzero> eae
<subzero> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<maximusDSV> boa  noite
<astroo-> ciao
<aiex> alguem pode me ajudar??
<aiex> ??
<astroo-> ola
<aiex> opa
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<aiex> sabe como faco para ligar meu pc linux em outro win por lan para jogar??
<astroo-> eu nao sei
<astroo-> aiex  ve o privado
<aiex> sera que da pra fazer isso??
<astroo-> so pode
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Bruno_Cavalcanti> bom dia ..
<Rafael> booa tardee]
<Elfon> pessoal. sabem se e difícil instalar o linux nesses ultrabooks da asus que tem 20 gb de ssd?
<Elfon> alo???
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Se eles vem com Win8 sim, você terá um trabalho adicional por causa do UEFI. Mas dá para instalar sim. Asus é, em geral, Linux friendly
<Elfon> KurtKraut: legal
<Elfon> eu nao entendi bem...mas o sistema win8 fica no ssd?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Eles já lançaram alguns modelos com Linux de fábrica, com destaque para linha Eee PC
<KurtKraut> Elfon, sim, SSD é nada demais. Para o sistema operacional, ele é um disco de armazenamento.
<Elfon> sabe se live cd funfa de boa?
<Elfon> pq se rodar de boa acho q vou chutar o win8
<KurtKraut> Elfon, funciona sim. O problema é que computadores que vem com Windows 8 de fábrica vem com proteção para só poder usar Windows. Tirar isso dá trabalho. Chama-se UEFI. Você terá que buscar tutoriais sobre como proceder. Comprei esse ano um Asus Livebook que já veio com Windows 8 e por consequência veio com essa limitação da Microsoft
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Mesmo sendo experiente tive dificuldade em me desfazer disso. Consegui basicamente por tentativa e erro.
<Elfon> baralho
<Elfon> que coisa
<Elfon> vc acha que sexiste possibilidade de resoverem isso e ficar facil?
<gabriell_> estou com problemas de ausência de arquivo (ubunto/winboot/wubildr.mbr)
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Pelo que me consta não. Mas não confunda difícil com impossível. Leia tutoriais, tente e você vai conseguir.
<gabriell_> ok
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> vou tentar
<Elfon> rapaz....sei nao...masesse cara: https://sites.google.com/site/antonionovaesjr/instalar-linux-em-um-ultrabook
<Elfon> fez algo sinistro
<Elfon> basicamente particionou e nao mexeu no uefi
<KurtKraut> Elfon, nem todo ultrabook vem com UEFI. Os primeiros não. Agora basicamente todo notebook sai de fábrica com UEFI
<Elfon> eu vou tentar um live cd...se tiver sucesso vou tentar instalar
<Elfon> hummm
<Elfon> sinistro
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ghazi> Alguém mais com problema no relogio?
<tracker> Boa tarde senhores. Acabei de migrar para o 14.4 e estou precisando de uma ajuda com o SAMBA. Na versão que eu tinha antes, 12.04 era só dar um APT-GET INSTALL SAMBA e tinha até uma interface gráfica para configurar. No 14.4 você instala o samba e mesmo colocando as informações lá, mesmo editando o smb.conf, as configurações não estão valendo. Alguém ai tem uma ideia do que está acontecendo?
<tracker> Pra ter uma ideia, no 14.4 ao instalar o samba ele NEM COLOCA ICONE no lancador... o único meio de rodar a interface gráfica é pelo terminal, como root digitando system-config-samba
<Ghazi> Não quis esperar o lancamento? rsrs
<KurtKraut> tracker, Nunca instalei o samba via GUI, nunca tinha visto isso. E por que você está rodando samba em uma máquina com interface gráfica?
<Ghazi_> tem como atualizar o sistema de data e hora?
<KurtKraut> Ghazi_, Sua pergunta está um pouco esquisita. Explique melhor.
<Ghazi_> nas configurações de data e hora, não consigo marcar as opções. Estão travadas
<joelson-pc> 13.10 e na hora de restaurar da erro pache.derby.client.net
<joelson-pc> alguém tem uma dica por favor o que seia este erro
<joelson-pc> instalei o  Nota fiscal Eletrônica eno
<KurtKraut> Ghazi_, Tem um botãozinho para destravar
<Ghazi_> Qual?
<KurtKraut> Ghazi_, me mostra um screenshot do que você vê; Põe num pastebin da vida
<joelson-pc> alguem sabe como resolver este err DERBY SQL error
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ghazi_> tem como colocar foto no pastebin?
<KurtKraut> Ghazi_, procura no google vai, ajude-me a ajudar você. Vocẽ vai achar um lugar para postar foto.
<Ghazi_> rsrs
<Ghazi_> não precisa. vou explicar...
<KurtKraut> Ghazi_, Nada de PVT, se você quer ajuda, converse em canal aberto.
<Ghazi_> Boa noite!
<hggdh> tem também o !pastebin
<KurtKraut> hggdh, realmente, esqueci disso
<platao> ola
<astroo-> ola
<buribux> :/
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-30
<math_> alguém por aqui?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<O00O> math_: no just bot's
<math_> gostaria de saber quais as configuraçoes minimas para instalar o ubuntu 13.10
<astroo-> eu sempre
<O00O> math_: http://bit.ly/1gbqZNF
<KurtKraut> math_, O00O sempre tem gente aqui. O detalhe é que não ficamos o tempo todo de plantão olhando para tela. Demoram a responder.
<O00O> KurtKraut: no just bot's
<math_> instalei em um computador antigo
<math_> porém com essas configs minimas
<math_> e esta bem lento
<math_> ouvi dizer que o 13.10 ainda não tem muito suporte
<math_> recomendam o 12.10?
<O00O> math_: instale o debian com o lxde
<mirqui> oi , alguém pode ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> gostaria de saber se tem algum programa que deixasse o ubuntu com menus parecidos com o do windows , no desktop
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> acho que ja vi
<astroo-> tens e de dizer tipo windows 7 ou 8
<mirqui> qualquer windows , todos eles tem o dektop com menus
<Cyberbook> tem alguem ai?
<mirqui> fala :0
<mirqui> :)
<Cyberbook> Ae
<astroo-> estou sempre
<astroo-> ola
<Cyberbook> astroo-: Ola entao estou meio com duvida em que fazer com o meu antigo netbook
<Cyberbook> atualmente ele rodo windows vista 2.0gb de ram vale apena fazer um dual boot e instalar o ubuntu?
<astroo-> depende para que fim e
<Cyberbook> No windows vista eu uso o Webdav pra salvar os meus arquivos na nuvem e no pc so uso o IE 9 a bateria chega uma 6:00 de duracao
<astroo-> usa sempre firefox
<astroo-> em todo o lado
<astroo-> isso do testando
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar
<astroo-> isso so testando
<Cyberbook> va fiz isso uma vez so nao gostei muito da aparencia do ubuntu tem como deixar ele igual ao visual do windows 7?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Cyberbook> astroo-:vou ver
<Cyberbook> astroo-: ele ate e legal mas eu tenho medo de nao acostumar com o anbiente linux ja que na universidade todo os pc sao windows
<astroo-> tem o dual boot
<Lulio> ola
<Lulio> alguem?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<Lulio> primeira vez que entro aqui
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Lulio> o que rola de bom aqui
<Nando> tem whiskey, caipirinha, cervejas
<Nando> vai de que?
<Nando> :D
<Lulio> não consumo alcool, apenas marijuana
<Nando> ah por que nao falou logo
<Lulio> aleluia a microsoft respondeu email para curso de desenvolvimento
<Cyberbook> Lulio: Em falar em microsoft ela enviou um emil para min testar o windows server 2012
<Lulio> sim
<Cyberbook> Lulio: muito pessado 80gb so windows
<Lulio> eu tinha feito o registro no ultimo dia pra desenvolvimento, recebi email pra baixar programas profissionais e tb aulas pra win server
<converge> alguem usa firewall aqui ? estou tentando entender a necessidade de um
<Cyberbook> Lulio: vc vai abaixar
<Lulio> vou
<Cyberbook> eu to meio indeciso vai deixar o  meu pc bastante lento eu acho
<KurtKraut> converge, Para desktops em uso doméstico que usem Linux não acho necessário ou sequer útil usar firewall.
<converge> KurtKraut: até p/ uso corporativo, se fala muito em proteger os dados locais, mas eles já estao seguros. por exemplo servidor de arquivos samba, com configuração p/ só escutar rede interna, nao ha necessidade
<KurtKraut> converge, Você tem que lembrar que 'se fala muito' envolve o mundo Windows :D
<converge> KurtKraut: boa
<KurtKraut> converge, Essa semana eu espetei um HD portátil zero bala, deslacrei ele, nunca usado... espetei num Windows Server que ficava no CPD. Peguei um elevador e fui para 3 andares acima, sentei na mesa com um desktop e acessei esse HD. Já tinham 1900 vírus neste HD, todos espalhados via os protocolos de compartilhamento de pastas do Windows
<KurtKraut> converge, Em ambientes Windows esse tipo de coisa, de pragas que se espalham, é bem mais crítico.
<converge> KurtKraut: bom ponto. talvez o foco dos firewall seja evitar esse tipo de coisa
<Cyberbook> converge: vc sabe se o IE roda no linux?
<converge> e por exemplo worms/bots que ficam fazendo requisicoes procurando falhas de seguranca do windows
<converge> Cyberbook: com wine, mas por favor nao faz isso. tanto navegador legal p/ usar vc quer usar o IE ?
<Cyberbook> converge: IE pra min e o padrao eu acho eu muito mais estavel facil rapido do que google e mozilla
<Daekdroom> Rodar IE via Wine será nada estável e rápido.
<licensed> achei que ele ia falar que o banco dele so permite usar IE
<licensed> mas é por opcao? aff
<Daekdroom> Há versões e versões do IE, né.
<Cyberbook> o problema e que eu quero usar linux mas ele tao difernte
<licensed> finalmente o bradesco pessoa juridica mudou o sistema e agora nao sou mais obrigado a usar o IE no windows
<licensed> depois de 11 anos de conta
<Cyberbook> o problema e que eu quero usar programas do windows no lnux
<KurtKraut> licensed, Se possível, troque de banco. Bradesco merece cliente não, principalmente no que tange TI.
<Cyberbook> sabe nao e mesma coisa
<licensed> KurtKraut, nao é simples uma empresa trocar de banco. é conta juridica
<Daekdroom> Eu só usaria programas do Windows no Linux se não houvesse alternativas no Linux para uma mesma função.
<Daekdroom> Porque o Wine nem sempre roda os programas bem.
<licensed> KurtKraut, mas agora mudaram pra java.. era visual basic.. agora pode usar qualquer navegador e qualquer sistema
<KurtKraut> licensed, Eu sei. Mas se tratando de Bradesco, vale o esforço :D
<Cyberbook> Itunes por exemplo mesmo com wine vi em varios foruns que nao roda
<converge> Cyberbook: pq vc quer usar linux ?
<Cyberbook> pq ele rapido do boot so por causa disso
<KurtKraut> Cyberbook, Se você for morar num país estrangeiro não fique se queixando que lá eles não falam português. Não use softwares feitos para Windows.
<KurtKraut> Cyberbook, aprenda a usar alternativas para Linux;
<licensed> Cyberbook, mas vc usando o wine vai ficar lento
<Cyberbook> um ssd pode ser solucao?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<converge> O.o
<Daekdroom> (o boot seria absurdamente rápido, porém)
<converge> vou sai pra fazer d conta q nao to lendo esse papo de IE no linux
<KurtKraut> Cyberbook, A solução é você ao se mudar para o Japão aprender a falar português. A solução é você ao usar Linux e aprender a usar os programas que rodam nativamente no Linux;
<Cyberbook> hahha eu amo o ie so quero um ubuntu pra texto  Internet
<Daekdroom> Cara, se a interface do IE lhe parece impossível de abrir mão, não vai ser a única interface da qual você vai sentir falta no Linux.
<Daekdroom> Não acho essa uma atitude interessante, mas já que você está tão preocupado com isso, faça o download do Ubuntu, coloque ele num pendrive e teste um pouco sem instalar.
<Cyberbook> e o que eu fazer e o seguinte usar o ubuntu com a interface do windows
<Cyberbook> eu nao acostumo e muito estranho aquele launcher dele
<Nando> eu uso cairo-dock e ponho auto hide pro menu tosco
<Nando> eh mais pra estilo mac que pra windows
<maximusDSV> galera   boa  noite
<maximusDSV>   tenho  uma  pergunta  ai a  fazer
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola
<maximusDSV> ola   astroo
<maximusDSV> cade a  galera    do ubunto  meu !
<maximusDSV> kk
<astroo-> ja e tarde tambem
<maximusDSV> uhum
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<maximusDSV> astro  como  faz  para  não revelar o ip  no  irc?
<astroo-> facil
<astroo-> privado eu digo
<maximusDSV> ok
<Andre__> ol[a
<Guest29136> sou novo no ubuntu
<Guest29136> e meu teclado desconfigurou
<Guest29136> como posso arruma-lo?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest29136> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest29136> vc pode me ajudar, por favor?
<Guest29136> ok
<astroo-> nao sei
<Guest29136> obrigado
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Guest29136> como assim?
<astroo-> janela de conversa privada
<Guest29136> desculpe a ignorancia, mas onde vejo isto?
<astroo-> carrega em cima do meu nick
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rootSpoofing> Alguém on ?
<tracker> :D
<tracker> Pessoal, preciso de ajuda com o samba... parece que não está funcionando direito na versão 14.4 LTS do Ubuntu que tenho instalado... Já desinstalei e reinstalei mas tudo continua igual. O arquivo smb.conf tá certinho mas a máquina ao obter as informações na rede... ao ponto de FECHAR o nautilis inesperadamente quando estou tentando navegar na minha rede...
<tracker> Tá tão esquisito que tentei umas duas horas e não consigo fazer funcionar de jeito nenhum... devo estar errando em alguma coisa besta... mas não consigo identificar o problema
<rootSpoofing> se pudesse enviar o arquivo para dar um olhada porque deve ser alguma conf que esqeuceu.
<tracker> claro
<tracker> só um instante
<tracker> Preciso de ajuda com o Samba. Não consigo enxergar os compartilhamentos da rede. Se tempo compartilhar uma pasta ele retorna o seguinte erro.  "compartilhamento de rede de usuário" retornou erro 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied."
<tracker> Boa tarde.... Preciso de ajuda com as configurações do Samba....  já tentei de tudo mas não estou conseguindo resolver.
<omelete> tracker,  já colocou esse erro no google?
<omelete> samba só fiz config uma x
<omelete> compartilhamento, lixeira, funcionou blz
<tracker> sim.... já coloquei mas só aparecem 5 tópicos... sendo que dos 3 que realmente falam do assunto o resto não tem nada a ver... Dai eles tão marcados até como resolvidos mas não estão resolvidos... o cara desistiu no meio...rsrs
<omelete> coloca o smb.conf algum lugar ai para ver
<tracker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179746/
<tracker> Eu rodo o TESTPARM sai tudo certinho
<tracker> Se dou um service samba status tanto o nmbd quanto o smbd tão ok
<tracker> Se tento navegar na rede o Natulius trava e fecha
<tracker> *Nautilus
<tracker> Se tento compartilhar uma pasta ele retorna o erro: erro 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied."
<omelete> pelo linux só testei um comando q era para montar
<omelete> win acessava normal
<tracker> QUe até onde eu li tem a ver com PERMISSÃO.... mas eu sou o ADMINISTRADOR... >S
<tracker> :S
<omelete> ligando vm q tem o samba aqui, acho q ainda tá configurado
<tracker> Já desinstalei por completo e depois reinstalei...
<tracker> NADA;.... mesma porcaria
<tracker> O engraçado é que ANTES de formatar tava tudo rodando e não tinha feito nada pra funcionar a não ser dar um apt-get install samba
<tracker> Mas isso foi na versão 12.04.4
<tracker> Agora na 14.4 fui fazer o mesmo e deu nisso
<tracker> Pegadinha do malandro
<tracker> Ah... glu glu!
<aprigio> tracker, vc esta definindo usuarios?
<omelete> tira do root e coloca lá no home
<aprigio> ele diz que nao reconhece o user para a SID
<tracker> Certo calma rapazes...
<aprigio> vc precisa criar a passwd para o user no samba com o smbpasswd -a
<tracker> COMO eu faço isso?
<tracker> Certo... vamos tentar
<aprigio> apt-get install samba smbfs smbclient cifs-utils
<aprigio> e apos configurar o seu /etc/samba/smb.conf (verifica com o testparm se esta tudo correto no arquivo)
<aprigio> tracker, e isso se o seu security esta como `security = user`
<tracker> CONFERINDO....  1 - PASSO smbpasswd -a - OK criei a senha...
<tracker> 2 - apt-get install samba - OK
<aprigio> em qual usuario?
<tracker> ROOT
<aprigio> O_O
<aprigio> vc n deve fazer isso
<omelete> aprigio,  ele tá compartilhando a pasta no /root
<tracker> Perdão
<tracker> Estou como USUÁRIO ADM
<aprigio> no /root?
<aprigio> eita cara
<tracker> Não estou logado como ROOT
<aprigio> vc nao entendeu minha pergunta. a que usuario vc aplicou o comando smbpasswd -a ?
<aprigio> ex: smbpasswd -a tracker
<tracker> ahhhhhh
<tracker> (santa burrice a minha batman) :P
<aprigio> tracker, ja criou seus diretorios para publicar em /etc/samba/smb.conf ??
<aprigio> tracker, como definiu seu browseable, public, guest ok, writable para o diretorio? (ja viu as permissões do mesmo tb) ?
<tracker> Bom, isso eu poderia fazer pelo modo grafico, no nautilus, clicando com o botão direito sobre a pasta e compartilhando?
<aprigio> se precisar colar no meu pvt
<aprigio> modo grafico????
<aprigio> esquece...
<aprigio> modo grafica nao funcionada..
<tracker> :D
<tracker> que lindo
<tracker> Só um instante
<aprigio> tracker, modo grafica é pra vc acessar o facebook, google plus e pagar conta ;)
<aprigio> ops grafico
<aprigio> serve mais pra nada nao
<tracker> Deve ser por esta razão que  quando a gente instala o samba o ìcone nem é colocado no lançador
<tracker> O unico meio de abrir ele é pelo console digitando system-samba-config
<aprigio> o nautilus ate te da essa opcao de compartilhar e escolher entre nfs e samba
<aprigio> mas cara... na boa.. linux is not windows ;)
<tracker> Bom... graças a deus ele não é
<tracker> kkkkkkkkkk
<aprigio> tracker, da uma lidinha sobre ok ? https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<tracker> Se fosse tava todo mundo lascado
<tracker> kkkkk
<aprigio> ;)
<tracker> Temos uns erros na parte do passo 2 sobre o apt-get...
<tracker> Ele só instalou o aceitou o samba (que já estava instalado) e o smbclient
<aprigio> nao nao temos. eu nao sei a versao do seu Ubuntu e por isso coloquei o smbfs junto com o cifs-utils
<tracker> os outros dois ele nem reconheceu...
<aprigio> basta vc saber qual vc vai usar
<aprigio> apt-get install samba cifs-utils
<aprigio> basta isso
<tracker> Olha só
<tracker> O cifs-utils não tava instalado
<tracker> bom... segundo passo OK
<aprigio> sim, ele recusa a instalacao do pacote cifs-utils devido o smbfs ja ser substituido (vide apt-cache depends) Replaces: <smbfs>
<aprigio> tracker, como definiu seu browseable, public, guest ok, writable para o diretorio no seu /etc/samba/smb.conf? (ja viu as permissões do mesmo tb) ?
<tracker> Foi ao contrário... ele disse que o smbfs foi substituido pelo cifs
<aprigio> tracker, apt-cache depends cifs-utils
<tracker> vou la agora mesmo ver isso
<tracker> um instante
<aprigio> tracker, -> Replaces: <smbfs>
<tracker> isso
<tracker> perai que estou abrindo o smb.conf
<aprigio> tracker, smbfs ja eh obsoleto ate no kernel e na propria compilacao do kernel ja a mmmmuito tempo pede para substituir para o cifs..
<aprigio> ok
<aprigio> se vc nunca editou o arquivo, vou pedir para vc ler o samba doc, se nao vira curso de samba aqui
<tracker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179746/
<aprigio> sim seu arquivo esta no padrao
<aprigio> vc nao pode compartilhar /root/Downloads
<tracker> sim mas eu estou compartilhando Tracker downloads..
<aprigio> padrao posix1 --> drwx------ 8 root root 4096 Mar 30 11:19 /root/
<aprigio> nao tem pra q vc fazer isso, pq nao coloca o seu Download em outro lugar?
<tracker> Espera... essa pasta eu tenho configurada da mesma forma em um micro do meu lado... um Ubuntu 12.04.4
<tracker> Eu posso compartilhar qualquer pasta dentro do HOME
<aprigio> $HOME = sem ser root
<aprigio> outro detalhe é o seu browseable esta como no, ou seja apenas oq estiver pelo valid users, sendo o %S vc precisa ver no seu username map em /etc/samba/smbusers qu vc especificou se tem autorizacao.
<aprigio> ihh saiu , rs
<Marcys> bom dia ubunteiros
<Marcys> estou com problemas com o programa cheese(webcam)!
<Marcys> aparece as últimas fotos q tinha tirado, mas não consigo utilizá-lo, talvez pq tenha mudado do 13.10 para o 14.04!
<Marcys> alguma pessoa gente boa poderia me ajudar?
<nasa> sei que tem como, porem nao sei fazer. Estou programando em Java e qndo tem algum erro no codigo ele informa e tbm diz uma possivel solução. Qual o nome do pacote q instalo para traduzir estes avisos???
<nasa> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Marcys> estou baixando uns vídeos com áudio em árabe no formato FLV...tem algum programa q eu possa utilizar para por legendas?
<Marcys> mas a minha prioridade mesmo é o problema da webcam(Cheese)!
<omelete> Marcys,  ql vc usa?
<Marcys> eu uso o cheese
<omelete> vc fala é para embutir legenda, se for ñ sei
<Marcys> para embutir legenda!
<nasa> alguem ae pode me ajudar
<nasa> ?
<Marcys> <nasa> qual o problema nasa?
<nasa> sei que tem como, porem nao sei fazer. Estou programando em Java no Ubuntu e qndo tem algum erro no codigo ele informa e tbm diz uma possivel solução. Qual o nome do pacote q instalo para traduzir estes avisos???
<Marcys> <omelete> mudando de assunto omelete, estou com problemas na webcam!
<nasa> sei que tem como, porem nao sei fazer. Estou programando em Java no Ubuntu e qndo tem algum erro no codigo ele informa e tbm diz uma possivel solução. Qual o nome do pacote q instalo para traduzir estes avisos???
<omelete> nasa,  vai na central de programas e verifica
<omelete> Marcys,  nunca usei cam no linux
<omelete> alias, qdo tinha note cheguei a testar o cheeze e funcionava
<Marcys> alguém pode me ajudar quanto aos problemas com o cheese?
<Allan_> ola galera
<Allan_> gostaria de saber como tiro akela barra lateral do ubuntu
<kernel> unity
<kernel> kkk
<Allan_> ???
<tracker> Olá, estou de volta, depois de uma longa leitura e comparação de arquivos....
<tracker> Tomei uma máquina que está funcionando como parametro...
<tracker> O Smb.conf é igual...
<tracker> A versão do samba é igual
<tracker> Tudo certo, rodando... mas só dá erro quando tento compartilhar algo ou mesmo acessar algo que está compartilhado
<tracker> Não é a primeira vez que instalo e configuro, mas dessa vez algo saiu diferente... estava habituado com a versão 12.4 e agora a 14.4 parece estar dando problemas
<lima> aonde
<lima> tem um material bom sobre kvm no ubuntu ?
<lima> aonde tem um material bom sobre kvm no ubuntu ?
<hggdh> lima: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<hggdh> lima: também http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/UbuntuKVMWalkthrough  (é normalmente, como eu uso KVM, via libvirt; é interessante também instalar virt-manager)
<lima> li no site da IBM sobre ovirt, ja usou ?
<Ghazi> Tem evolution em portuguềs?
<hggdh> Ghazi: até onde recordo, sim
<hggdh> lima: não nunca usei. Pode ser interessante
<hggdh> a maior parte do meu uso de libvirt/kvm é via scritps (e virsh)
<Ghazi> hggdh, será que acho um comando para trocar a linguagem para portugues?
<lima> hqqdh: li sobre o ovirt aqui:http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/local/linux/introducao_ao_ovirt/
<lima> hggdh, obrigado por enquanto. vou da uma lida no que me indicou.
<hggdh> Ghazi: até onde me lembro, ao trocar a linguagem do sistema para portugues, os pacotes de localização do Evolution também deveriam ser carregados
<Ghazi> onde fica esse pacote?
<hggdh> system settings/Language support
<Ghazi> Eu baixei da central de programas. Mas está em inglês
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tracker> Finalmente.... Consegui resolver o problema do Samba no meu recém instalado Ubuntu 14.4 LTS.  Consegui resolver graças a persistência... ^^. Peguei um "MODELO" de como seria um SIMPLES smb.conf e fiz um contra em relação ao smb.conf que VEIO INSTALADO... e descobri o porque da mensagem de erro 255 e também a origem de todos os problemas; (santa pretensão batman) Segue a explicação. Quando a gente instala o ubuntu ele não vem com o samba instala
<tracker> do... portanto segue a instalação padrão... "apt-get install samba" e só!  Agora que vem o truque... O smb.conf ORIGINAL não tem a seguinte chave... "netbios name = nome_do_seu_pc"... sem essa SIMPLES linha o samba é incapaz de reconhecer nomes na rede simplesmente porque ele mesmo não sabe o dele... é claro... SE o smb.conf não tiver essa chave, por default o nome dela na rede fica como "smb-server-" que é um nome ínválido, porque nenhum nom
<tracker> e de rede pode terminar em caracter especial... E para ter absoluta certeza do que estou relatando eu refiz a instalação do ZERO para reproduzir o erro e tbm confirmar a resolução do mesmo... é isso... RESOLVIDO!
<tracker> (desculpem a longa mensagem)
<tracker> Tudo por causa de uma maldita linha! .... :S
<astroo-> informatica...
<tracker> :D
<tracker> É mais ainda está bem bugado... por exemplo... Esta mesma máquina tinha o Ubuntu 12.4 LTS tudo instalado e rodando bem. Inclusive os efeitos visuais do Compiz.... tudo certinho... Nesta versão do 14.4 do Ubuntu NÃO SEI PORQUE, a os efeitos estão bugados. O engraçado é que ele reconheceu e instalou a placa de vídeo SOZINHO com o mesmo NOME que ele havia reconhecido no 12.4. Porém isso não significa que ele esteja usando o mesmo core e muito mes
<tracker> mo o mesmo driver. Outra coisa diferente é a instalação do Compiz. Os extras estão num pacote só... antes a gente precisava instalar dois pacotes de extras... A questão é que o compiz está perdendo as configurações toda vez que inicio a máquina e tbm está piscando a tela nos efeitos... Alguém sabe um pouco sobre COMPIZ?
<Levy> Boa tarde! Tenho um Pentium 1.73Ghz, 533Mhz e gostaria de saber se posso instalar o ubuntu..
<tracker> Deve instalar...rsrs
<Levy> se sim, qual a versao recomendada...
<tracker> Procure versões mais leves como o Xubuntu...
<Levy> li na net que algumas placas de video dao pau ... como saber se a minha suporta
<tracker> bom... geralmente todas as placas mais conhecidas no mercado são suportadas
<Levy> ok! obrigado pela ajuda
<tracker> Pra isso a melhor coisa a fazer é Identificar sua placa de vídeo e depois olhar se ele é suportada na versão que você quer instalar
<nasa_> boa note!
<Levy> como faco isso
<nasa_> alguem podeira me ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nasa_> preciso instalar um pacote no ubuntu 13.10 que faça a tradução do help
<astroo-> Levy  ola
<Levy> o LIVE e um software ...
<Levy> diga astroo
<astroo-> nada a dizer
<Levy> sim tenho um pen drive de 16G
<tracker> Legal... a primeira coisa a fazer é ver se a Maquina a qual você prentede instalar tem a opção de BOOT pelo USB na BIOS...
<tracker> Para fazer isso ligue o PC e durante o Prompt da BIOS pressione a tecla "DEL" (na maioria dos PCs é DEL)
<Levy> acho que nao ja dei uma olhada e so tem opcao de boot por drive de cd ... e pela rede ... ou pelo proprio hdd
<tracker> Tudo bem você pode fazer como eu costumo fazer aqui....
<tracker> Você um OUTRO computador?
<tracker> Gravadora de DVD?
<Levy> diga...
<tracker> Podemos fazer a instalação de duas maneiras... por USB em outra máquina ou por DVD...
<Levy> estou no proprio pc e tem gravador de dvd
<tracker> Legal... qual sistema operacional você está usando agora?
<Levy> tenho dvd virgem
<Levy> xp home
<tracker> Certo... Bom... o primeiro passo então é ir até a pagina do Ubuntu e baixar a distro que pretende instalar... Dê preferência para versôes LTS
<Levy> o que e LTS...
<tracker> É uma abreviação para LONG TERM SUPPORT...
<Levy> ok
<tracker> Significa que a Distribuição ou (DISTRO) tem suporte estendido
<tracker> Isso reduz a possibilidade de encontrar inconsistências no sistema... ;)
<Levy> certo
<Levy> depois de baixar o Xubuntu com LTS o que faco ...
<tracker> Bom... Primeira coisa... baixe a imagem do lugar certo e para o PC certo... A imagem você encontra aqui... http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-beta-1/
<tracker> Mas ANTES tenha certeza se o seu PROCESSADOR é INTEL ou AMD...
<Levy> o meu e Intel ...
<tracker> E outra... baixe a versão 32 bits... (i386) ... sua máquina não é um AMD64... cuidado...rs
<Levy> to anotando tudinho ... kkkk
<tracker> Ok... Eu fazia o mesmo...rsrs
<tracker> Bom... o seu arquivo é esse aqui... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-1/xubuntu-14.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<tracker> Baixe a ISO e salve em alguma pasta...
<hggdh> na verdade as diferenças entre Intel e AMD são resolvidas durante a execução dos programas. O cuidado a ser tomado é em relação à 32 ou 64 bits
<Levy> viiishi ... ta baixando ... promeca de umas 10horas ... kkk
<tracker> Tá uma opção mais rápida é baixar pelo Torrent
<tracker> Lá mesmo na página que te passei tem o link pra baixar o hash
<Levy> vamos la ... depois de baixar, gravo um dvd com formato ISO..
<tracker> nesse servidor ele baixa no máximo a 50kbps e geralmente morre no meio
<tracker> Não
<tracker> Você vai abrir o seu software de preferência e mandar ele gravar a ISO já existente no DVD.... (Pré-masterizada)
<Levy> ok... ele ja esta no formato ISO
<Levy> e so gravar entao
<tracker> Sim... mas quando for gravar ao escolher a opção que mencionei ele não vai deixar um ARQUIVO ISO no DVD...
<Levy> ha
<tracker> Ele vai descomprimir o conteúdo da ISO no DVD... então você vai ter pastas e arquivos .... e não apenas um único arquivo ISO...
<Levy> certo
<tracker> Dai... quando ele terminar... você dá boot pelo DVD e depois volta pra contar como foi...rsrrsrs
<Levy> ok ... se entendi ... ele vai rodar o sistema pelo dvd ou ele vai pedir pra instalar ...
<tracker> Se ficar muuuuuuito pesado.... o jeito vai ser OU colocar mais memória ou fazer DOWNGRADE de sistema...
<tracker> Bom... QUANDO ele der boot pelo CD a primeira tela que você vai ver será.... EXPERIMENTAR UBUNTU ou INSTALAR UBUNTU....
<tracker> Recomendo EXPERIMENTAR....
<tracker> Caso queria instalar direto... pau no gato...
<tracker> Mas primeiro lembre-se de FAZER o backup de TODOS os seus arquivos pessoais...
<Levy> ja fiz bkp
<tracker> :D
<tracker> Bom... daí se precisar de ajuda só gritar....sr
<tracker> rsrs
<Levy> tentei baixar pelo torrent e so apareceu um arquivo que ao clicar nele aparece que e desconhecido ...
<Levy> fiz algo de errado...
<Levy> em propriedades conta arquivo desconhecido.
<Levy> perdao ... o correto e consta arquivo desconhecido.. kkkk
<Levy> devo baixar algum prg pra reconhecer...
<tracker> bom... para baixar pelo torrent você precisa de um cliente torrent... é só baixar um qualquer na WEB...
<tracker> Dai você vai lá e baixa o MAGNET LINK... que um arquivo bem pequeno... que seve apenas para inserir o HASH no torrent...
<tracker> Dai ele vai localizar os pares sozinho e começar o download numa velocidade maior...
<tracker> Se a sua internet for lenta... Recomendo baixar a ISO numa LAN house e gravar a imagem em casa...
<Levy> to baixando o utorrent...
<tracker> isso.... esse serve
<Levy> a net te q e boa ... problema e o pc mesmo ... kkk
<tracker> O PC não... o SO....
<tracker> kkkkkkk
<Levy> meu tem como instala o utorrent sem esse tau de badu....
<Levy> ja to cansado de apagar ele depois...
<tracker> SE nçao me engano tem a opção de Não instalar ele.... durante a instalação
<tracker> (quando chegar o linux vai descobrir que ele já vem com o cliente Torrent, Office e Muito mais...)
<tracker> Satisfação garantida...
<Levy> a ta fui clicando tudo em nao
<Levy> to queimando o dvd... espero que tenha feito da forma correta ... kkk
<tracker> Já baixou?
<tracker> Qual o tamanho total da imagem?
<Levy> sim pelo utorrent foi zapt
<Levy> pouco mai de 950
<tracker> isso...
<Levy> 40 porc. gravando...
<tracker> Bom pra ter 100% de certeza se a imagem tava ok a gente ia rodar um verificação de SUM da imagem
<tracker> Mas como tu já gravou direto vamos pras cabeças
<tracker> kkkkkkkkk
<Levy> kkkk.... qualquer coisa tenho outro dvd ... kkkk
<tracker> Bom... Antes de iniciar a instalação anote umas dicas
<Levy> fala
<tracker> Bom... quando iniciar pelo CD... se iniciar tudo certinho... ele vai perguntar a linguagem...
<tracker> O teclado...
<tracker> Depois vai te perguntar COMO você quer instalar o seu Ubuntu...
<tracker> umas 4 opções...
<tracker> 1 - AO LADO DO WINDOWS (Nâo recomendado)
<Levy> meu teclado e em ingles
<tracker> Não tem problema
<tracker> 2 - Instalar o Ubuntu com as configurações padrão... (Não recomendado)
<Levy> como devo instalar ... ou .... experimentar...
<Levy> certo
<tracker> Recomendo instalar o Ubuntu pelas opções AVANÇADAS que te permitirão reparticionar e ajustar o disco...
<tracker> Apague TODAS as partições (Isso vai destruir TUDO o que tiver no disco)
<tracker> Dai você vai adicionar no ESPAÇO LIVRE duas partições...
<Levy> meu disco ta particionado ... win em c e meus doc em d
<tracker> Quanto de espaço você tem na unidade C?
<tracker> Digo o total da partição....
<tracker> Quanto espaço você tem na partição C: ?    A gente vai zerar ela ok?
<Levy> 7.98G livre de um total de 19.5
<tracker> Bom isso dá tranquilo
<Levy> dvd queimou
<tracker> Bom... quando estiver na instalação... no menu de partições...
<tracker> Bom você só tem esse PC né?
<Levy> + ou -
<Levy>  meu filho tem note
<tracker> Se tiver um outro PC pra gente ir conversando ao longo da instalação posso te ajudar melhor...
<Levy> posso tomar dele ... kkkk
<tracker> Boa.... :D
<Levy> aguarda um pouco que a briga e braba ... kkkk
<tracker> Tá... dai tu instala um Cliente IRC na máquina... entra no servidor Freenode e volta pra cá....rsrs
<Levy> ja peguei ... como faco pra isntalar esse tau cliente IRC
<tracker> Bom... abra um "boogle" da vida e procure um cliente IRC da vida como o ICechat...
<tracker> ou coisa do gênero...
<tracker> Basicamente vai fazer o mesmo que vc fez pra chegar aqui na sala... hahaha
<tracker> Só que no outro PC....rs
<Levy> ah que susto.... tava maior perdido.... kkk
<tracker> :D
<tracker> Hahahaha
<tracker> Feito
<Levy_> oloco meu to em doi pc hahahahah
<tracker> Bom... agora reinicie o outro PC e na BIOS cinfure o boot pelo DVD
<tracker> *configure
<Levy> manda bala ... o que devo fazer agora
<tracker> Insira o DVD na unidade e Reinicie novamente...
<Levy_> to fechando tudo perala
<Levy_> ops
<tracker> ???
<Levy_> nada nao ... achei que tinh saido deste chat
<tracker> tudo certo?
<Levy_> é só reiniciar com o dvd dentro do drive?
<tracker> (se você já configurou o PC pra dar boot pelo DVD) SIM
<Levy_> ta finslizando
<tracker> ok dai você reinicia e entra na Bios pra configurar o BOOT pelo DVD
<tracker> Vai lá em opções avançadas... Boot priority...
<Levy_> acho q ja deixei está opção
<tracker> Pau no gato....!!!
<Levy_> mas vou ver
<tracker> Poe o DVD e reinicie
<tracker> Vamos ver no que dá
<tracker> rssrs
<Levy_> caraca demora pra desligar tambem ... kkk
<tracker> Espero que até o fim deste dia isso acabe.... kkkkk
<tracker> Outra vida com Linux
<tracker> :D
<tracker> Sua placa de vídeo é ON-BOARD ou OFF-BOARD?
<Levy_> o meu nao tem boot avançado ... só opção de boot em primeiro da lista o drive cd
<Levy_> on-board
<tracker> É isso mesmo então
<tracker> Bom se a sua placa é ON-BOARD pode esquecer os Recursos Gráficos...
<tracker> Pela idade da máquina ela vai funcionar com drivers Standard sem aceleração gráfica...
<Levy_> por que?
<Levy_> o que acontece?
<tracker> Só não vai ter muito Frike frike...
<Levy_> caramba parece que não deu boot pelo dvd
<Levy_> ta entrando no xp
<Levy_> sera que gravei errado o dvd
<Levy_> o que é esse frike?
<tracker> O que interessa vai funcionar é claro...
<tracker> Mas COMPIZ e efeitos de CUBO e os carambas acho difícil...
<tracker> Conseguiu dar boot?
<tracker> (frike = é frescura...)
<Levy_> kkk
<tracker> Bom vamos ver como a imagem foi gravada no DVD....
<tracker> Assim que o Windows terminar de carregar.. abra o gerenciador de arquivos e vamos ver o que tem lá...
<Levy_> to esperando a carroça pra ver
<Levy_> enquanto isso ... tem programa no ubuntu pra desenhar planta baixa?
<Levy_> tipo CAD
<Levy_> xi acho q fiz meleca .... ta gravado uma imagem ISO no DVD
<Levy_> tracker ??
<Levy_> nada
<Levy_> gravei uma imagem ISO no DVD
<tracker> Tá... mas conseguiu abrir o dvd no XP pra ver o que tem dentro dele?
<tracker> Putz...
<tracker> hahahahaha
<tracker> FAIL
<Levy_> abri o Utorrent e to vendo que parece ainda estar baixando o xubuntu
<tracker> Qual software você está usando pra gravar?
<Levy_> NERO EXPRESS
<tracker> Bom... com certeza tem a opção de gravai ISO no DVD..
<tracker> Quando abre o Menu principal do Nero você escolhe a Opção GRAVAR IMAGEM NO DISCO...
<Levy_> vejamos
<tracker> Você por engano deve ter escolhido a Primeira OPÇÂO, Gravar arquivos no disco
<tracker> Acho que deve ser a terceira ou Quarta Opção... GRAVAR IMAGEM NO DISCO
<Levy_> selecionei a opção DVD de dados
<tracker> Não....
<tracker> ERRADO
<tracker> No menu principal tem a opção gravar IMAGEM no disco...
<Levy_> ultima opção é imagem, projetos, copiar
<tracker> Dá uma olhada aqui...
<tracker> http://ryan.com.br/wp/gravar-iso-nero/
<Levy_> não tem, o meu é o nero express essentials
<tracker> Bom... então taí o problema...
<Levy_> tenho que baixar outro nero?
<tracker> Creio que sim
<Levy_> vou ver....  vc sabe se o media grava...
<tracker> É que eu não teno mais Windows XP instalado mas se não me engano o LILI BOOT grava Discos Tambem
<tracker> O LILI BOOT é um utilitário para criar dispositivos de inicialização a partir de imagens LINUX... é free e você pode baixar na página do fabricante...
<tracker> Mas creio que a solução seja um outro software de gravação
<Levy_> ah
<Levy_> vejamos se baixo express 6
<tracker> Sugestão
<Levy_> fala
<tracker> Procura o Free ISO Burner
<tracker> www.baixaki.com.br/download/free-dvd-iso-burner.htm‎
<tracker> De graça, num precisa crakear nem nada... ;)
<Levy_> to baixando
<tracker> :D
<astroo-> Levy_  ve o privado
<tracker> Mas enquanto baixa me responda.... COMO você gravou o DVD e depois me disse que Ainda tava baixando o Ubuntu?
<tracker> Espere o Download terminar primeiro antes de gravar a imagem... isso também ajuda...rsrs
<Levy_> kkk ... acho que foi isso tbm
<tracker> oO
<tracker> Certo dessa vez vamos repetir o processo com mais critério.... :D
<tracker> 1 - Certifique-se de que baixou a imagem certa e TODA, sem erros...
<tracker> 2 - Baixe o software que te disse e Instale na máquina pra gente criar o Disco de Inicialização...
<Levy_> to baixando
<tracker> ok... quando estiver pronto para gravar a imagem me avise.,..
<tracker> Falta muito?
<Levy_> status do utorrent = seeding
<Levy_> free easy instalando
<tracker> E a imagem?
<Levy_> como faço pra ver
<tracker> Não tem nenhuma barra de progresso no dowload??
<tracker> *Download
<Levy_> no utorrent apareceu 100%
<tracker> Ok... vamos tentar...
<tracker> Abra o free easy
<tracker> escolha a imagem.... coloque o disco e manda ver....
<Levy_> perala ... a carroça atolou ... kkk
<tracker> Dá corda ae.... rs
<Levy_> ahf ... abriu
<Levy_> como faço .... clico onde?
<Levy_> criar uma imagem?
<tracker> Não... Gravar uma imagem...
<tracker> http://www.minidvdsoft.com/isoburner/how_to_use_free_dvd_iso_burner.html
<Levy_> vejamos... eu adicionei um arquivo ... no caso a imagem ISO (xubuntu) baixado
<Levy_> devo clicar em gravar?
<tracker> Legal... agora você coloca o DVD virgem na unidade e seleciona ela
<tracker> se tudo estiver certinho... clique em NEXT
<tracker> Escolha a opção de 40X que é uma velocidade segura... e depois clique em BURN
<omelete> grave numa x menor se possível
<Levy_> recaptulando ... tenho um arquivo ISO selecionado e DVD colocado no drive. O arquivo tem aprox. 1GB
<tracker> Escolha 36X  ou 40X
<tracker> E manda queimar
<tracker> :D
<Levy_> não acho onde escolher a veloc.
<tracker> Bom já clicou em NEXT?
<tracker> O software é bem simples... são trẽs telas...
<Levy_> não. vou agora clicar em Gravar na barra Ação
<tracker> Na primeira tu escolhe a Imagem que quer gravar e o DESTINO
<tracker> Na segunda escolhe a Velocidade e manda gravar
<tracker> Na terceira da OK ou ERRO... bem simples...
<Levy_> certo mas não tem NEXT
<tracker> Escolheu a imagem?
<tracker> Escolheu o Destino?
<tracker> Só clicar em Burn
<Levy_> clik em adicionar arquivo e selecionei a ISO
<Levy_> apareceu na tela
<Levy_> tela arquivos e diretorios para gravar
<tracker> tá escolha a ISO
<tracker> Escolha a unidade do DVD e mande gravar....
<tracker> Conseguiu?
<tracker> Depois é só clicar em gravar ou (Burn, Gravar, Queimar, Assar, Tostar, Gratinar, Incinerar e suas possíveis variações)
<tracker> rs
<Levy_> nada ... ta dando que esse disco não pode ser gravado
<tracker> Bom então ele não pode ser gravado...rs
<Levy_> dvd virgem ... acabei de comprar
<tracker> Abra o gerenciador de arquivos, selecione a unidade, botão direito e peça as propriedades do disco DVD
<Levy_> mandei gravar assim mesmo e parece que foi
<Levy_> que nada deu pau
<tracker> Eita
<tracker> Bom... tem outro DVD?
<Levy_> perai to tentando o gerenciador
<tracker> (BVeja se tem espaço AZUL disco cheio ou ROSA espaço livre
<tracker> Se estiver TUDO AZUL é porque estamos ferrados
<tracker> rsrsrs
<Levy_> eta cabra sabido .... azulou
<tracker> Já era
<tracker> Proximo disco
<tracker> :D
<Levy_> vou procurar outro dvd
<tracker> ok
<Levy_> ferrou ... acabou.
<tracker> Bom.... Vc tem duas opções... Gravar o Disco diretamente numa LAN House... até porque o cara usa o disco dele e se zuar o preju é dele...
<Levy_> amanha compro ... uns 10 .... e tento de novo ... kkk
<tracker> Ou comprar mais alguns discos e tentar denovo...
<tracker> é o jeito
<tracker> Cara... certeza absoluta que a sua máquina não dá boot pelo USB?
<Levy_> valeu pela paciencia
<tracker> OLha lá a BIOS direitinho... Opção por Opção...
<Levy_> nao tenho certeza
<tracker> O meu 266 dá boot pela usb
<tracker> :S
<Levy_> mas não vi
<tracker> Ok... paciência
<Levy_> deveria aparecer usb no config
<tracker> Essa opção fica nas opções de BOOT
<tracker> Lá você escolhe QUEM faz parte da lista de dispositivos de boot...
<Guest46377> porque o linux nao entra de cara nos jogos
<tracker> Pode escolher... HDD, CD, FDD, USB, LAN
<Guest46377> porque io linux nao entra de cara nos jogos de vez
<Levy_> opções são: cd-Rom/ dvd drive; floppy devices; network boot; e +Hard Driver
<tracker> é amigão... sinto muito mas o jeito é comprar discos
<tracker> amanhâ a gente vê
<tracker> rsrs
<Levy_> é o que imaginava ... acho que o meu é mais velhinho ... kkkk
<tracker> Não... isso é o Fabricante da placa mesmo...
<Levy_> ah
<tracker> Geralmente placas ASUS ou INTEL são placas que dão boot até pela fonte de energia....kkkkk
<tracker> Placas VIA são razoáveis...
<Levy_> bom então é isso ... por hora brigadão ... não vou desistir de sair do xp.
<tracker> Opa... isso é importante...
<tracker> A gente se vê ... abraço
<tracker> ;)
<Levy_> o note do meu filho é novo e já veio meio lentão. se gostar tambem vou passar pro ubuntu
<tracker> Opa... então ainda dá pra gente brincar...
<tracker> O Note dá boot pelo USB?
<tracker> Você pode criar um disco de TESTE pra usar o Linux SEM instalar nada...
<Levy_> sim ... achei até estranho. config. core i5 com 6GB DDR3 e tá lentão com win 8.1
<tracker> E se gostar pode instalar...
<tracker> Cara isso ai tá virando elefante branco... cada vez mas Lerdo, Grande e pesado...
<Levy_> kkkk
<Levy_> dá te raiva pc novo lento e travando
<tracker> Eu fico impressionado com os Updates do Linux... tipo aparece a mensagem... serão Baixados 500MB... Apoś a atualização serão utilizados 2Mb de disco.... hahahah
<tracker> O Note dá boot pela USB?
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-23
<linux__2015> Alguem quer participar grupo whatsapp sobre ubuntu ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<marcelomauro> eu penso que um grupo whatsapp é algo muito pessoal... o uso do IRC é mais adequado a este tipo de propósito.
<xGrind> whatsapp é bagunça. povo começa a mandar foto boba
<xGrind> IRC é o melhor
<joao_> openvas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, bom dia! Fiz uma merda aqui. Fui tentar habilitar a IDE para C++ do eclipse e tentei atualizar pelo próprio eclipse. Agora nada funciona. Como faço para restabelecer pelo menos a perspectiva java. Já tentei desinstala e reinstalar mas não funcionou!
<alvino-figueired> oi
<Pedro_> Olá pessoal, gostaria de saber se tem como eu mudar meu sistema de 32 para 64bits? Sem precisar formatar o meu pc. Sou novo com ubuntu
<AsFelix> Pedro_: não, não há como fazer isso
<Pedro_> hum... ok
<Pedro_> Eu baxei o ubuntu lá na comunidade ubuntu br mas não tem uma opção 64 bits
<Elfon> Pedro_: se vc tem a home em partição separada...melhor formatar mesmo
<Elfon> Pedro_: mesmo se vc trocar os repositório é praticamente certo que vai quebrar o sistema
<Pedro_> mas como eu baixo o sistema 64 bits?
<Pedro_> eu baxei no link do site e quando instalei tava 32 bits
<Elfon> Pedro_: 1 min
<Pedro_> blz
<Elfon> Pedro_: vai no http://ubuntu-br.org/
<Elfon> escolhe 64 bits
<Elfon> recomendo baixar via torrent
<Elfon> depois de baixar..queima a iso e seja feliz :)
<Pedro_> mas quando eu baixo por aí ele baixa pra processador amd
<Elfon> não...é 64 mesmo
<Elfon> na realidade não sei o que significa amd no nome do arquivo mas funfa
<Elfon> meu processador é intel por exemplo (apesar que uso outra distro)
<Pedro_> mas uma vez baxei por lá amd e não funfou aqui
<lieber> Pedro_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<lieber> Pedro_, qual seu processador?
<Pedro_> intel
<lieber> intel o q
<Pedro_> core i3
<lieber> Pedro_, é esse aí mesmo
<lieber> se não rolar vc fez alguma coisa errada
<Pedro_> beleza então, vou tentar denovo man
<Pedro_> valeu aí pela ajuda
<lieber> boa sorte
<chacal> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook. Baixei o instalador direto do site do ubuntu, depois baixei o universal usb installer, para dar boot pelo pen drive, porem quando começo a fazer o processo, o usb installer, me diz q o arquivo esta corrompido. O que devo fazer ? estou baixando novamente o ubuntu, porem agora direto pelo cabo de rede, e não wireless.
<Mephisto> boa tarde, galera, gostaria de saber como fazer um pendrive bootavel, para instalar a ultima versão do ubuntu
<Elfon> chacal: recomendo baixar via torrent
<Elfon> evita muitos erros
<chacal> <elfon>: da para baixar torrent direto do site do ubuntu ?
<Elfon> chacal: se vc tiver um programa de torrent ele abre automagicamente
<lieber> chacal, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<lieber> e talve tente o unetbootin
<Elfon> chacal: http://ubuntu-br.org/
<chacal> vou tentar aqui, obrigado pela atenção !
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<chacal> boa tarde. tentei gravar o ubuntu no pendrive, porem sem sucesso. Ja baixei link direto, ja baixei por torrent, e sempre da o mesmo erro: casper\filesystem.squash  Alguem pode me ajudar ? useu o usb installer e tambem o unetbootin
<mirqui> a iso está íntegra?
<chacal> baixei ambos direto do site do ubuntu
<chacal> acredito q estejam
<chacal> baixei até por torrent, pra ver se vinha competo
<mirqui> tenta outro programa para fazer pendrive bootavel
<chacal> alguma dica ? pois ambos deram o mesmo ero
<chacal> no arquivo ali acima
<mirqui> olha isto
<AsFelix> repito o que o mirqui disse: "a iso está integra?"
<mirqui> http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/140-criando-um-pendrive-de-instalacao-do-ubuntu-13-10
<AsFelix> ou seja: conferiu o md5?
<renebarbosa> hey
<renebarbosa> alguem viu isso? http://flisol.info/FLISOL2015/Brasil/flisolsemubuntu
<chacal> tem q baixar akele programa pra testar a md5 ?
<chacal> sou meio leigo kk
<mirqui> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<mirqui> dá uma olhada tbm
<WesleySouza> Galera, tentei instalar o linux Mint no meu pc e deu erro, agora não consigo instalar, dá disco cheio...
<chacal> vou ver aki se consigo
<WesleySouza> tenho 500 gb de hd.
<WesleySouza> só que tinha o win 8.1 que deu pau e não me deixa instalar nenhuma versão do windows, não restaura e nem deicxa formatar - disco protegido
<mirqui> é o uefi que dá problema
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer
<mirqui> tens como formatar o windows?
<chacal> >mirqui aki apareceu md5 hash matched
<WesleySouza> ele não deixa - disco protegido
<WesleySouza> entra no boot do linux, só que informa que não tem espaço suficiente
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> o asfelix pode te ajudar melhor
<AsFelix> eu?
<mirqui> ahaha sim
<WesleySouza> miseri help!
<mirqui> vc pode ler algo do windows?
<WesleySouza> estou fazendo o boot pelo pendrive, agora gravando o Ubuntu
<WesleySouza> ele não inicia, pede disco de boot
<mirqui> vc quer fazer dual boot?
<WesleySouza> e só entra legal no boot do linux
<mirqui> ou zerar o windows?
<WesleySouza> eu queria instalar um S. O
<mirqui> ahaha qual cara pálida?
<WesleySouza> só que o windows não é possível
<WesleySouza> não sei como formatar pelo linux
<mirqui> segunte
<mirqui> vc pode formatar pelo windows mesmo o windows
<mirqui> se quer formatar
<mirqui> se quer fazer dual boot , ai não sei
<mirqui> pq o uefi sempre dá galho
<mirqui> ai vc que sabe
<WesleySouza> como? ele me dá a mensagem de disco protegido.
<WesleySouza> queria mesmo apagar tudo
<WesleySouza> e começar do zero
<WesleySouza> vc sabe como posso fazer
<WesleySouza> ?
<mirqui> então entra no windows ou no dos e formata
<mirqui> format c:
<mirqui> ele vai te perguntar , se vc quer seleciona s
<WesleySouza> ele não inicia, somente com o disco de boot, mas quando vou formatar me dá a mensagem de disco protegido contra gravação
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer , numca usei windows 8
<mirqui> tenho um win 7 do caribe , mas quase numca usei
<WesleySouza> ele dá a mensagem para qualquer versão do windows
<mirqui> vc consegue acessar o menu iniciar?
<mirqui> do windows
<WesleySouza> não inicia o windows
<WesleySouza> só com o disco de boot
<mirqui> então entra em modo seguro
<mirqui> vai aparecer o menu iniciar
<mirqui> ou deve , não sei
<mirqui> ai vai em computador
<mirqui> disco c:
<mirqui> com o botão esquerdo clica em formatar
<mirqui> acho que seja isto
<mirqui> como te disse , não conheço o windows 8
<WesleySouza> consegui dar prosseguimento a instalação do linux com a versão Ubuntu
<mirqui> haaa , legal
<mirqui> vai te perguntar se quer lado a lado ou só o ubuntu , ai vc resolve
<WesleySouza> só que aparece uma mensagem de inpuy/outup error during read on/dev/sda
<mirqui> tenta formatar o windows primeiro
<mirqui> depois faz o passo a passo
<mirqui> sou novo no linux , só sei até ai :)
<mirqui> fui
<WesleySouza> este note da cce Ultra thin u25, com o windows 8.1 é muito chato, quando dá problema
<WesleySouza> ele não deixa reparar, reinstalar, formatar
<Elfon> WesleySouza: conseguiu?
<WesleySouza> não
<WesleySouza> não consigo instalar me aparece a mensagem: inpuy/outup error during read on/dev/sda
<WesleySouza> *input
<WesleySouza> vc pode me ajudar, Elfon?
<mirqui> vc ainda está tentando formatar o windows ?
<mirqui> que aparace na sua tela ?
<Elfon> WesleySouza: se vc apagou e gravou muitos arquivos a partição pode estar fragmentada
<Elfon> vc baixou a iso por torrent?
<WesleySouza> Por não conseguir instalar o linux, eu reiniciei o note com o disco de boot do win7
<WesleySouza> ele perguntou se eu queria instalar e se desejava formatar o disco
<WesleySouza> teckei sim
<WesleySouza> *teclei
<WesleySouza> agora está na tela "Configurando o Disco"
<WesleySouza> vou ver se continua sem dar o erro de instalação que apresentou anteriormente.
<WesleySouza> A iso eu baixei pelo torrent
<WesleySouza> para o linux Ubuntu
<WesleySouza> vou tou o mesmo erro de antes
<WesleySouza> erro: não foi possível copiar o arquido info.txt!. Reinicie a Instalação
<WesleySouza> *voltou o mesmo erro
<mirqui> vc conseguiu apagar o windows?
<WesleySouza> não consigo instalar nenhum sistema operacional. não consigo repara o windows 8.1 que veio de fábrica e não me consigo formatar o HD
<WesleySouza> SOCORRO!!!
<mirqui> calma
<mirqui> vc liga o pc e o que aparece ?
<WesleySouza> Será que vou ter que retirar o hd e formatar em outra máquina?
<WesleySouza> sem o disco de boot ele pede para inserir um disco
<mirqui> insere o do ubuntu
<WesleySouza> É um notebook CCE WIN Ultra Thin U25
<WesleySouza> O sistema operacional de fábrica era o windows 8.1
<WesleySouza> E de um momento para o outro não iniciava o sistema...
<WesleySouza> primeiro só entrava no setup da máquina...
<WesleySouza> e depois passou a pedir um disco de boot
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=como+desistalar+o+windows+8+e+instalar+o+ubuntu
<mirqui> http://tiraduvidas.tecmundo.com.br/174164
<WesleySouza> Só que não me deixa instalar o windows - erro no arquivo info.txt
<WesleySouza> se desejo reparar me diz que não é possível
<WesleySouza> e se tento formatar aparece disco protegido contra gravação
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=S%C3%B3+que+n%C3%A3o+me+deixa+instalar+o+windows+-+erro+no+arquivo+info.txt
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/hd-aceita/940501/
<mirqui> botou o dvd do ubuntu ?
<mirqui> Fique precionando F2(ou DEL, caso F2 não funcione).
<mirqui> Espere aparecer a interface de instalação do ubuntu
<mirqui> Quando for escolher o espaço dedicado ao ubuntu, selecione uma opção similar a "formatar e instalar ubuntu 13.04".
<mirqui> Aguarde a instalação e desfrute de uma das melhores distros de um dos melhores sistemas operacionais de todos.
<WesleySouza> tentei instalar o linux a mensagem da tela é a seguinte: [ 0.190828] ACPI : EC : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected
<mirqui> tenta na bios botar o boot pelo drive de dvd
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=16299.0
<mirqui> Olá usuários de Linux,
<mirqui> Eu tenho um laptop com Win.8 e Manjaro xfce nele, dual boot.
<mirqui> Toda vez que eu arrancar Recebo
<mirqui> Código: [Select]
<mirqui>  [    0.190828] ACPI : EC : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device.  Broken bios is suspected
<mirqui> .
<mirqui> retornos inxi -Fxz
<mirqui> Código: [Select]
<mirqui> acho que a resposta é esta
<mirqui>     *****
<mirqui>     Mensagens: 2058
<mirqui>     Habilidade: Iniciante
<mirqui> Re: bios quebrado é suspeito mensagem na inicialização
<mirqui> «Responder # 1 em: 08. Setembro 2014, 05:11:09 »
<mirqui> Parece estar relacionado a um bug bios de longa duração. Assumindo que não é uma versão atualizada, você piscou seus bios?
<mirqui> Você tentou adicionar a seqüência abaixo para sua linha de boot GRUB como um teste?
<mirqui> Código: [Select]
<mirqui>  acpi_osi="Linux"
<mirqui> Você pode adicioná-lo editando a linha arranque em você arrancar menu. Isso vai ser uma mudança de uma só vez.
<mirqui> Se funcionar, adicione-o / etc / default / grub para fazer a mudança permanente.
<mirqui> Veja isso há mais:
<mirqui> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Simple-configuration.html
<WesleySouza> como faço para adicionar?
<mirqui> o que ?
<WesleySouza> Código: [Select]
<WesleySouza>  acpi_osi="Linux"
<WesleySouza> na linha de boot
<mirqui> tenta primeiro botar o dvd do linux
<mirqui> aperta qualquer tecla antes de iniciar
<mirqui> ou f2 ou esc me parece
<mirqui> e fica apertando , e vê no que dá
<WesleySouza> apertando o esc aparece a mensagem na tela...
<WesleySouza> boot:
<mirqui> e que mais ?
<mirqui> deve ter várias opções
<mirqui> aai não sei o que te dizer
<WesleySouza> se eu desmontar o not e retirar o hd, consigo instalar por outra máquina?
<WesleySouza> o que parece é que há uma proteção na bios para alteração dos dados do hd
<mirqui> calma , vc sabe o que está fazendo ?
<mirqui> sim , ai vc atualiza ela
<mirqui> só não sei como
<mirqui> seu pc não é novo ?
<mirqui> vale a pena vc pagar uns reais e mandar em alguém que saiba , uma assistência técnica
<mirqui> quem sabe é fácil
<WesleySouza> é o geito
<mirqui> eu e vc estamos quebrando cabeça
<mirqui> mas é melhor que detonar seu pc
<WesleySouza> o linux de demonstração roda legal
<mirqui> vê por esse lado
<WesleySouza> só não consigo instalar
<mirqui> vc tem 3 licensas
<mirqui> depois terá que comprar outras
<mirqui> e com sofware livre é simples e fácil de instalar
<mirqui> com o tempo vc economiza dinheiro
<mirqui> se roda legal , a demostração , só vai ficar um pouco mais lento
<mirqui> mas dá para rodar
<WesleySouza> valeu galerinha!
<WesleySouza> Só vou me lembrar de nunca mais comprar um note da CCE  Ultra thin
<mirqui> desculpa não dar para ajudar mais :)
<mirqui> não é isso
<mirqui> é o windows mesmo
<mirqui> que eles botaram uma tranca
<WesleySouza> tem outros fóruns como o mesmo problema e sem resolução.
<mirqui> o pc é bom
<WesleySouza> Mas valeu e desculpem-me pelo incômodo!
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://idgnow.com.br/ti-pessoal/2015/03/23/exigencia-de-seguranca-do-windows-10-pode-dificultar-instalacao-do-linux/
<mirqui> se fizeram para o 10 , fizeram, para o 8 tbm
<mirqui> mas já ví num post que dá para instalar o ubuntu
<mirqui> só precisa saber como instalar
<mirqui> e tirar o uefi
<Luis_> fala mirqui blz ?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Luis_> blza
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Luis_> xD
<barna> boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<barna> to procurando algo tipo o htop pra monitorar os computadores ligados numa rede, alguem sabe de algum programa q faça isso?
<barna> blz e vc mirqui
<barna> ?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Luis_> mirqui
<mirqui> oi :0
<mirqui> :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas :) ?
<Luis_> tem tido problema com adobe flash player no firefox por ae ?
<mirqui> não , tranquilo
<mirqui> vc pegou todas as atualizações ?
<Luis_> acredito q possa ser o firefox msm, estou usando o chromium-browser
<Luis_> mto bom
<mirqui> o chromium as vezes pega uma coisas estranhas que caem no antivirus
<mirqui> pua , não sei o que é , mas caem , o firefox não tem esse problema
<Luis_> entendi!
<mirqui> ele é mais rápido
<mirqui> mas eu não uso o serviço de indexação , então fica da mesma velocidade do firefox
<Luis_> huum
<Luis_> resolvido mirqui
<mirqui> o que ?
<Luis_> o adobe do firefox
<mirqui> pegou os updates ?
<Luis_> sim
<mirqui> legal :)
<Luis_> vlw a dica..
<mirqui> tranquilo :)
<mirqui> e ai luis , quais são as novas :) ?
<Luis_> jogar uma bola daqui a pouco
<mirqui> ahaha aqui está para chuva e frio
<Luis_> aqui chega de chuva
<mirqui> normal :)
<mirqui> aqui o verão foi chuvoso
<mirqui> espero que o inverno não
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<featmito> Alguem pode tirar uma duvida ?
<featmito> Tenho um Processador AMD Sempron TM , gostaria de saber se posso estalar ubuntu por Pen drive ou se posso estalar
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> depende do bios do pc
<xGrind> featmito, roda windows nele? qual versao?
<featmito> Tinha Win XP , Abaixei  WIN XP e bootei no Pen Drive ... So que na hora da estalacao , nao sai do SETUP IS STARTING WINDOWS
<featmito> Agora vou tentar estalar LINUX pra ver se vai dar certo
<featmito> E gostaria de saber se esse processador roda
<barna> featmito, tenho 3 amd sempron aki rodando ubuntu 10.04, ta belizinha!
<featmito> Posso estar ele atravez de Boot Pendrive ?
<featmito> estalar
<barna> featmito, sim
<xGrind> featmito, tem que ver a configuração da maquina. talvez o Ubuntu fique lento. Tente o Lubuntu que é mais leve
<featmito> Posso fazer o Download do Lubuntu 14.10 x64?
<featmito> É esse ?
<astroo-> sim mas diz que ram tens
<Rudolf> featmito: o correto é INSTALAR
<Rudolf> featmito: estalar, é o barulho dos dedos
<featmito> 1G de RAM
<Rudolf> vish
<barna> featmito, aconselho o 32bits
<Rudolf> featmito: qual a placa de video?
<featmito> Geforce GT 9400
<barna> gents o sempron é de geração do P4
<Rudolf> featmito: jesus, como tu tem uma placa dessa com apenas 1G de RAM?
<featmito> Esse placa já é antiga
<featmito> Serie 9
<featmito> A razao de eu estar aqui ... éque nao sei qual linux estalar .....
<featmito> Conheco pouco sobre p LINUZ
<featmito> X
<barna> featmito, manda o 10.04 32bits q vai rodar bem.
<barna> eu to rodando 14.04 sem interface grafica num deles de boa, mas ......
<featmito> Não tem opcoes de Download do 10.04 32
<featmito> A maioria étudo 64
<barna> featmito, 1seg
<featmito> OK
<barna> featmito, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<featmito> Em qual devo clikar ?
<barna> featmito, tenha consiencia que seu pc é bem antigo, essa versão é de 2010, ja sem atualização etc...
<featmito> OK
<featmito> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) ?
<barna> featmito, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-server-i386.iso
<barna> featmito, oooopps, link errado!
<barna> featmito, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.3/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<featmito> Na hora da estalacao ele pede em qual HD estalar ?
<barna> featmito, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hslRq8RSdGA
<barna> featmito, baixa o segundo link q te mandei, num baixa o primeiro não
<featmito> OK
<barna> ja volto, trocar de pc!
<barna> to de volta
<featmito> Posso estar bootando ele por YUMI ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-24
<Luan> Boa noite , Depois da estalacao integrada com o Windows , como posso acessa-lo ?
<Luan> Alguem sabe me responder ?
<astroo-> ola
<Luan> Olá !
<astroo-> diz como tens a instalaçao
<Luan> Normalmente ! Escoli a opcao ,'' Estalacao integrada com o Windows
<Luan> Pediu pra Reiniciarno termino
<Luan> Reiniciei ,so que nao apareceu nd  , entrou no windows normal
<Luan> Alguem pode me responder ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> diz que versao windows tens
<Luan> Windows 7
<Luan> Professional
<astroo-> que versao ubuntu?
<Rudolf> Luan: vc não instalou o grub?
<Rudolf> Luan: ou lilo
<Rudolf> Luan: entra com o pendrive/dvd de instalação
<Rudolf> Luan: e instala o grub
<Rudolf> Luan: vc não falou muito sobre seu sistema
<Luan> Olha !
<Rudolf> Luan: estou supondo que tenha 1 hd
<Rudolf> olhando...
<Luan> 1m ja esplico melhor
<Rudolf> tic tac tic tac
<Luan> Estalei o Ubuntu ... Lá tinha opcao estalar integrado com o Windows ! Escoli essa opcao ! Foi estalado normalmente , no final pediiu o reinicio do PC ... Reiniciei , so que o win 7 iniciou normalmente , e nao apareceu nada sobre o ubundu estalado
<Luan> gostaria de saber como faço para acessalo
<Rudolf> Luan: eu já havia lido essa parte
<Rudolf> 21:53 < Rudolf> Luan: entra com o pendrive/dvd de instalação
<Rudolf> 21:53 < Rudolf> Luan: e instala o grub
<Luan> Esta juntamente na tela inical pára estalar ?
<Luan> Eu estaleibootavel
<Rudolf> Luan: INSTALAR
<Chamekovisck> boa noite!!
<Chamekovisck> eu instalei o ubuntu no virtualbox e ele tá pedindo login e senha
<Chamekovisck> eu não coloquei, como retiro?
<hggdh> Chamekovisck: instalou a partir do que? ISO?
<Chamekovisck> sim
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> na instalação certamente teve um momento onde nome e senha foram pedidos
<Chamekovisck> baixei do site oficial
<Chamekovisck> usei o lili usb
<hggdh> Chamekovisck: não estou a entender. Instalação sob o virtualbox não necessita de lili
<Chamekovisck> porque tá direto do pendriver
<hggdh> então não foi uma instalação sob o virtualbox, é um bootable USB
<Chamekovisck> isso,
<Chamekovisck> mas ele roda com o virtualbox
<hggdh> bem, então tens que ler a documentação do lili para descobrir o que ele faz
<Chamekovisck> blz
<Chamekovisck> vlw irmão
<hggdh> o Ubuntu, por si, não tem nomes padrão para usuário e senha
<Chamekovisck> vou tentar ler a documentação
<hggdh> heh. Default users and passwords depend on the Linux version: Ubuntu : try ubuntu/blank (no password) Kubuntu : try kubuntu/blank (no password) XBMC Live : try xbmc and xbmc as password too PCLinuxOS ...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Pisa> Bom dia, preciso de ajuda para instalação do ubuntu.... estou no local correto?
<ADFENO> Olá.
<ADFENO> Por acaso sabem quem mantem o o site ubuntu-br.org?
<AsFelix> ADFENO: tenho contato com os responsáveis, no que posso ajudá-lo?
<ADFENO> É a respeito da velha confusão entre "livre" e "aberto".
<AsFelix> o que você sugere de alteração então ADFENO?
<ADFENO> De forma prática: Sugiro alterarem o seguinte texto em http://ubuntu-br.org/:
<ADFENO> "O CD do Ubuntu possui apenas Software Livre, nós encorajamos você a usar software de código aberto, melhorá-lo e distribui-lo." Para: "O CD do Ubuntu possui apenas software de código aberto, nós encorajamos você a usar software de código aberto, melhorá-lo e distribui-lo."
<ADFENO> Sugeri isto pois o movimento do software livre é bem diferente do de código aberto.
<AsFelix> ok, passarei a sugestão aos responsáveis
<ADFENO> Excelente. É importante deixar claro aos visitantes do site que o GNU+Linux Ubuntu é de código aberto, não software livre.
<AsFelix> ok, já enviei um e-mail com sua sugestão para um dos responsáveis, agora é só aguardar
<mirqui> bom dia
<ADFENO> Olá. :D
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ADFENO> Opá, tudo ótimo. :D
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<ADFENO> :D
<Alex_____> Como eu faço para instalar programas no meu linux?
<Alex_____> Como eu faço para instalar programas no meu linux usando o "Terminal"
<diego__> nao consigo atualizar meu ubuntu
<diego__> ele da erro na hora do download
<AsFelix> diego__: se disser qual o erro talvez possamos ajudar ;)
<diego__> dis que da erro na rede
<diego__> mas está normal minha rede
<diego__> Falha ao obter  Falha ao obter a atualização. Pode ser algum problema com a rede.
<diego__> estou baixando aqui a niva versao
<diego__> nova
<diego__> vou colocar num disco e atualizar
<diego__> obrigado pela ajuda
<diego__> abraços
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-25
<luan> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<luan> Gostaria de saber
<luan> se posso rodar o ubuntu por "live" de um pendrive
<rssolivei> sim
<luan> apenas o colocando lá ?
<luan> e alterando a ordem de boot ?
<luan> ?
<astroo-> depende do que tens alem do ubuntu
<rssolivei> no. use o unetbootin. creio que o ubuntu tem  um programa que faz isso
<luan> ok, uso o windons posso fazer todo o processo por ele ?
<luan> ou preciso de uma maquina que ja tenha o ubuntu
<luan> sou iniciante...
<rssolivei> tem unetbootin para janelas. só ler no site do projeto
<luan> muito obrigado
<luan> vou tentar...
<rssolivei> dispomha. leia bastante os materiais
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * LOrdN1x bom dia aos vivos e 01100010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101011 01111001 01101110 01100101 01110100 
<CyL> LOrdN1x: ?
<LOrdN1x> CyL, fala bro
<LOrdN1x> CyL, suavidade total?
<CyL> LOrdN1x: Nos conhecemos?
<LOrdN1x> CyL, sim, aqui do canal ;-)
<CyL> LOrdN1x: ok, é que suas mensagens aqui no canal não andam muito claras
<LOrdN1x> a endenti
<LOrdN1x> hehehehe
<LOrdN1x> sorry
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Alladim> Bom dia  pessoal  sou  novo  por aqui  gostaria de ajudar  e também de  poder  aprender  com todos  vlw
<mirqui> que bom :)
<Elfon> Alladim: opa
<Freddy_> Olá, posso instalar o Ubuntu de um Pendrive/
<Elfon> Freddy_: pode sim
<Elfon> Freddy_: mas para rodar vc precisa de um programa pra gravar no pen drive
<Elfon> fazer um pen drive bootavel, e claro, não esquecer de configurar o pc pra realizar o boot pelo pen drive
<Freddy_> quero instalar no Netbook,
<Freddy_> eu não sou perito em isso... como faço o pendrive bootavel?
<Elfon> Freddy_: primeiro tu baixa a iso...recomendo por torrent no site
<Freddy_> para gravar no pendrive serve o Sound Forge?
<Elfon> Freddy_: depois vc baixa um programa pra criar um pen drive bootavel...se tiver usando windows pode ser o Lili USB Creator ou o Universal USB Installer
<Elfon> tem vários outros tb
<Elfon> seleciona a iso, depois o pen drive e seja feliz :)
<Freddy_> ok, vou tentar... obrigado!!!
<Nizam> Olá,
<mirqui> blza :)
<Nizam> blza  XD
<Nizam> hein
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> sussa
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Maximus10> quit
<maxnomar> ?/
<Camomila> Ola boa tarde
<Camomila> estou tendo dificuldade para configurar meu teclado
<Camomila> ele tem o sistema ubuntu 14.1 acho
<Camomila> e o computador e um notebook hp
<Camomila> ja tentei configuracoes do teclado mas as fontes disponiveis nao correspondem ao meu teclado
<jv___> Boa tarde a todos!
<mirqui> blza:)
<Camomila> boa
<lieber> tarde
<Rudolf> tarde [2]
<mirqui> quais são as novas :) ?
<Luis_> fala mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Luis_> blz e vc ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<Luis_> que bom! tranquilo, e vc o que conta ?
<mirqui> esperando o café , e por ai ?
<Luis_> está na hora da janta ja
<mirqui> vc está no brasil ?
<Luis_> sim
<mirqui> vc janta as 5:00 horasv ?
<mirqui> horas
<Luis_> daqui a pouco!
<mirqui> a esta hora nos tomamos café
<mirqui> vc está num hospital ?
<Luis_> huum achei q vc era do br
<mirqui> não te entendi ?
<mirqui> vc está no hospital ?
<mirqui> é que por  essa hora é que servem a janta
<Luis_> achei que vc morava no brasil
<Luis_> kkkk
<mirqui> moro no brasil
<mirqui> é que jantar a esta hora é incomum
<Luis_> uhdsahudsa
<mirqui> haaa vc está em colégio militar ?
<Luis_> q nada
<mirqui> é que tbm servem o rancho a esta hora
<Luis_> então vamos tomar café
<mirqui> bom café , outra hora falamos :)
<Luis_> blza
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> astroo- boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<gglescience2> !paste
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-26
<masierolucas> hi
<Rudolf> hi hi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * LOrdN1x bom dia all 62 6f 6d 20 64 69 61 20 61 6c 6c 20
<Elfon> alo
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Alladim> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<DanielSa> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Wendell> ola boa tarde,
<Wendell> estou iniciando agora a mexer com linux, instalei ubuntu num note samsung rf510
<Wendell> estou precisando de um auxilio com relação a entender, pq o teclado algumas teclas não funcionam, exemplo: espaco e o : e ;
<Wendell> não respondem naquela tela de teste de digitacao do teclado. Configurei Eua(internacional) pois o note veio do EUA e o teclado não tem aquelas "ç"
<Wendell> isso é falta de DRIVER? ou configuração? muito obrigado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Wendell> alguém pode me auxiliar com um problema no teclado?
<mirqui> fala
<doomtron> 12:30 < Wendell> estou precisando de um auxilio com relação a entender, pq o teclado algumas teclas não funcionam, exemplo: espaco e o : e ;
<doomtron> 12:31 < Wendell> não respondem naquela tela de teste de digitacao do teclado. Configurei Eua(internacional) pois o note veio do EUA e o teclado não tem aquelas "ç"
<Wendell> pq algumas teclas não funcionam, exemplo, aperto espaço e não da o espaço
<mirqui> sinto muito , não vou poder te ajudar
<Wendell> :-( até cheguei a fazer um configuração do SHIFT dar espaço, mas existe outro botão que não funciona..
<mirqui> meu teclado tbm achei que estava bugado os números do teclado numérico não funcionavam
<mirqui> ai apertei num look e ficaram funcionando
<doomtron> kkk
<mirqui> tenta apertar num look ,scrool look e vê no que dá :)
<Wendell> até achei que era isso, mas não é não
<mirqui> seu teclado está configurado para qual idioma?
<Wendell> o Scroll e num lock sempre fazem uma bagunça.. mas já vi...
<Wendell> Então eu trouxe a máquina do EUA, e instalei o ubuntu, teclado é EUA - INTERNACIONAL
<mirqui> qual o idioma que seu teclado está configurado?
<mirqui> haaa , pode ser isto
<mirqui> tenta botar português-br
<Wendell> esse ai acima.. EUA-Internacional..  (e a linguagem PORTUGUES)
<Wendell> já tentei.. coloquei todos tipos de teclados..
<Wendell> mas uma duvida, preciso mudar e reninciar sempre ? ou o teste já é aplicado
<mirqui> tens um teclado a mão , que não seja este que vc está usando?
<Wendell> teclado externo? não tenho.. só o integrado no notebook.. mas vou ver se consigo.
<mirqui> vê e diz no que deu
<Wendell> vlw.. obrigado.. volto com noticias.. depois.. vou comprar isso.
<mirqui> se tens um teclado velho é melhor
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> e ae
<astroo-> ola
<vlad___> Olá! Gostaria de instalar o ubuntu numa partição do meu hd, sem desinstalar o Windows. não tenho gravador de dvd e, no momento, não tenho um pendrive. consigo fazer isso apenas pela imagem baixada do site?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rudolf> vlad___: não
<Rudolf> vlad___: ou um ou outro champs
<vlad___> ok, sem problemas.
<vlad___> vlw
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kira> oi
<Patero-ng> hola kira!
<kira> estou com um problema
<Patero-ng> a los años :)
<Patero-ng> dime dime
<kira> quando vou instalar o drive da nvidia ele da erro
<kira> ele da essa mensagem
<kira> ?
<kira> :
<Patero-ng> asi? que mas
<kira> eu errei
<kira> nao era pra colocar interrogação
<kira> kkkkkkkk
<Patero-ng> dime como has estado hace tiempo que no te veia desde que te vi en el hospital mental para dementes
<Patero-ng> no era para eso entonces cual era
<Patero-ng> Kira es un nombre en portugues cierto?
<kira> japones
<Patero-ng> jaja en serio?
<kira> so que nao em hiragana
<kira> esta escrito como na pronuncia
<Patero-ng> ella es kira https://www.facebook.com/kjmcknight?fref=ts eres ella tu?
<Patero-ng> la conoci en un hospital mental
<kira> NO
<Patero-ng> :(
<kira> KIRA DO ANIME DEATH NOTE
<Patero-ng> :o
<Patero-ng> ya no ya
<Patero-ng> quiero verla quiero ver a mi amiguita kira
<kira> olha a mensagem de erro que esta informando
<kira> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<kira>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<kira>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<kira>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<kira> ----------------------------------------------
<Patero-ng> ya vez
<kira> ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<kira>          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<kira>          suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<kira>          on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<kira> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Patero-ng> seguro te faltar usar el sudo
<Patero-ng> y ponerle atributos +x
<kira> eu usei o sudo
<Patero-ng> aya bueno perdon
<kira> eu fiz chmod +x nvidia.run
<Patero-ng> lee el nvidia-installer.log habla en ingles y ponlo en #ubuntu
<Patero-ng> aya :)
<kira> hahahah
<kira> no speak english
<Patero-ng> yo te lo tradusco kira :D
<Patero-ng> lee el readme file ellos te van a decir que lo leas
<Patero-ng> utiliza paste bin website para pegar grandes cantidades de texto sino se molestan
 * LOrdN1x bom dia all ;-)
<renanfmoises> Oi pessoal, bom dia. Sou aluno de comunicação social na UFRJ e uma das disciplinas da minha grada é Sistemas de Inf. Preciso instalar no meu Mac OS 10 Mavericks o Ubuntu via VirtualBox. Segui todos os passos para a instalação (Baixei e instalei o VB e o arquivo .iso do ubuntu), mas depois de selecionar o .iso para instalação aparece apenas uma tela colorida. Alguém consegue me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> tarde mano
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<usuario> Olá?
<mirqui> blza :)
<usuario> opa
<usuario> tudo bem?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<usuario> ainda bem hehe
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<usuario> cara vc pode me dizer se eu instalar o ubuntu 64bits vai ter incompatibilidade com algum software dele?
<usuario> eu usava o 32 e to pensando em por a de 64
<mirqui> 32 bits é standart 64 é performance
<mirqui> teu pc é bom ?
<usuario> pra uma maquina com 2gb de ram e cpu com 2,4ghz
<usuario> qual vc aconselha?
<mirqui> ahaha não aconselho nada , sou novo no linux :)
<usuario> kkk putz
<usuario> vc usa algum dos 2?
<mirqui> eu ví um post do diolinux , vc conhece ?
<usuario> sim
<mirqui> fala sob 32e 64 bits
<usuario> eu tbm vi, mas mesmo assim fiquei na duvida
<mirqui> sim , procura no youtube dio linux
<mirqui> segunte
<mirqui> faz dual boot
<mirqui> e experimenta
<usuario> com os 2?
<mirqui> ubuntu ao lado do ubuntu
<mirqui> eu usava
<usuario> vou fazer isso..
<usuario> vc tbm usa o ubuntu?
<mirqui> só numca ví se o sistema era 32 ou 64 bits
<mirqui> sim
<usuario> aah kk
<usuario> usa a qnto tempo ja o linux?
<mirqui> uns 2 anos
<usuario> aah
<usuario> so usou ubuntu msm?
<mirqui> mas sou usuário final , não um fuçador
<mirqui> mas já usei vários
<usuario> sim, do mesmo jeito
<usuario> curtiu mais ubuntu?
<mirqui> mint , suse , xubuntu , kubuntu
<usuario> to com vontade de testar o mint e o suse
<mirqui> sim , mais completo , mas o mint não perde nada
<mirqui> o suse é mais restruto
<mirqui> se vc quer trabalhar somente , ele é bom
<mirqui> me parece que não tem skype
<usuario> skype eu soube q so tem pro ubuntu 10
<mirqui> tem irc e msn
<usuario> msn ainda existe? haha
<mirqui> tem para todos os ubuntus
<mirqui> o skype
<usuario> http://www.skype.com/pt-br/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<mirqui> agora acho que a ms botou ele no desuso
<usuario> ve as distribuicoes
<mirqui> tem todas
<mirqui> ou a 10tem a 12.04 0
<usuario> hmm
<mirqui> mas funciona na 14
<usuario> ja testou?
<mirqui> sim , tenho
<usuario> ah
<usuario> daora
<mirqui> ai tenta fazer dual boot
<usuario> sim, vou fazer isso mesmo
<mirqui> ubuntu lado do ubuntu 32 e 64 bits
<usuario> tu usa qual?
<mirqui> ubuntu mas não sei se 32 ou 64 bits
<mirqui> mas já fiz trial boot
<usuario> acho q uname -a fala
<mirqui> mint linux e windows
<mirqui> agora estou só com o ubuntu , achei mais completo
<usuario> abre o terminal
<usuario> e bota uname -a
<usuario> ele diz a arquitetura
<mirqui> haaa , legal :)
<usuario> conseguiu ver?
<mirqui> não ví , mas para mim tanto faz ahaha
<mirqui> uso a internet
<mirqui> skype
<usuario> kkk
<mirqui> bluefish
<usuario> poxa, pagina do ubuntu br com texto em outra lingua
<mirqui> irc
<usuario> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConferindoMd5
<mirqui> já tenho instalado , por que o md5 ?
<usuario> eu que tava lendo sobre
<mirqui> é para ver integridade da mídia
<usuario> sim
<usuario> mas ali era pagina br
<usuario> e com texto em outra lingua
<mirqui> já conhece o ubuntu ?
<usuario> sim
<usuario> e ja usava tbm
<usuario> so que sempre usei 32b e agr tive essa duvida
<mirqui> como te disse
<mirqui> se vc quer velocidade usa 64 bits
<mirqui> se não usa 32
<lieber> usuario, qual seu processador?
<lieber> boa tarde pessoal
<usuario> intel dual core
<usuario> 2,4GHz
<usuario> boa tarde, lieber
<mirqui> blza lieber ;)
<usuario> velocidade vc diz em perfomance?
<lieber> usuario, acho que é 64 bits sim, podemos conferir. quer?
<mirqui> sim
<usuario> quero sim
<usuario> pf
<lieber> usuario, digite  cat /proc/cpuinfo  , cola no pastebin.com e manda o link pf
<usuario> lieber, to no windows nesse momento xD to pensando em voltar pro linux novamente e me surgiu essa duvida
<mirqui> usa dual boot ahaha
<usuario> kk sim, vou testar os 2
<lieber> usuario, estou quase certo que seu proc é 64 bits sim
<lieber> https://www.grc.com/securable.htm esse programinha diz te apontar isso, se quiser testa-lo
<lieber> mas vc tbm pode fazer o que o mirqui falou, só bootar o cd 64bits já te revelaria isso
<lieber> a mídia* no caso né, cd é coisa de velho
<usuario> kkkkkk
<usuario> bom, baixei o programa q vc falou
<usuario> meu cpu aguenta 64b
<lieber> só lembrar que não faço idéia se esse programa funciona, só googlei aqui para vc.
<usuario> e eu havia falado errado, é core 2 duo e nao dual core
<lieber> usuario, então só usurfruir do Ubuntu 14.04 64 bits :)
<lieber> definitivamente o desempenho vai ser melhor que 32
<usuario> haha com o maior prazer
<usuario> vc tbm usa o ubuntu?
<lieber> uso claro
<usuario> 32 ou 64?
<lieber> não o unity
<lieber> 64
<usuario> gnome?
<lieber> tb não.. usei o xubuntu mt tempo
<lieber> mas já experimentei quase todos, só o gnome q não
<usuario> e ainda usa?
<usuario> ah ta
<usuario> n vi a ultima msg
<lieber> usuario ainda uso, tenho ele num note aq. o xubuntu é excelente
<usuario> o que muda é so o ambiente grafico?
<lieber> mas estou sempre experimentando, no meu main geralmente roda arch
<lieber> usuario, nos derivados do ubuntu sim, a base é a mesma
<usuario> aah saquei
<Elfon> alo
<lieber> ola
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<aflavio> Olá, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<aflavio> Alguém disponível para uma ajuda com Ubuntu?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos
<aflavio> acredito que o problema é com o gerenciador de janelas, instalei o Compiz e quando desinstalei por algum motivo fiquei sem interface gráfica
<aflavio> tentei no modo recovery umas opções da parte gráfica mas sem sucesso
<gustavo_> Pessoal, não consigo abrir arquivo docx no ubuntu, aparece algumas letras, numeros e etc
<aflavio> Gustavo, tente com OPENOFFICE ou BROFFICE
<aflavio> da versão 3.0 em diante existe suporte para estes formatos de arquivos
<gustavo_> aflavio, obrigado, preciso desinstalar o libreofficer para instalar o openoffice ?
<aflavio> não necessariamente Gustavo
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-28
<felipe> Prezados, por gentileza, vocês poderiam me informar quais são os requisitos mínimos para um PC rodar o Ubuntu 14.10 bem?
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu
<felipe> Poderia, por favor, me enviar o link? Não encontrei essa informação.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> espera porque alguem daqui disse que estava la mas nao que eu encontre
<felipe> Pois é. Eu procurei e também não consegui encontrar. Por isso vim aqui perguntar.
<astroo-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<felipe> Muito obrigado, Astroo
<Mandyy> Boa noite a todos!!!
<astroo-> Mandyy   ola
<Mandyy> oi astro
<Mandyy> kkkk
<Rudolf_> astroo-: slave
<astroo-> ?
<Mandyy> what?
<astroo-> nao sei o que ele quiz dizer
<Mandyy> kkkkk nem eu
<Mandyy> vcs nao conversam?
<astroo-> raro
<Mandyy> imagino
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Mandyy> nao
<marcelomauro>  Algum pode me ajudar com o eclipse? Estava trabalhando com ele normalmente daí então resolvi adicionar as funcionalidade dele para C++ e outras linguagens... agora ele não funciona mais com meus projetos Java anteriores.
<fer> ola a todos
<Edward____> Boa noite! Algum link mais estável para baixar o Ubuntu, sem ser o http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<renebarbosa> vai de torrent
<Edward____> Ok, obrigado. Vou ver se está melhor que o download direto
<astroo-> Edward____  ola
<Edward____> Oi astroo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Alguem de Portugal?
<kowalski> bom dia, cumpanheros!
<kowalski> o que acharam do comunista e usuário de opensuse, anahuac, ter impedido a instalação do ubuntu no flisol? rs
<kowalski10> bom dia, companheiros!
<kowalski10> agent smith do pc linux os, é você?
<kowalski10> rs
<kowalski10> amados, por que ainda se usa irc nas comunidades linux?
<robcano> Ola bom dia, sou leigo  em programas da plataforma linux
<X3> meu notebook não aceita o linux, é um LG R380, ao iniciar a instalaçao ele diz: ERRO GPU 1, ERRO GPU 2 ou algo parecido em outras tentativas
<X3> mas de geito nenhum aceita a instalaçao nem de outras versões do ubunto ou do linux
<X3> ubuntu*
<robcano> estou tentando mudar para este sistema, pois nao dou conta dou conta dos ataque de rede e virus q pego no windows, Entao instalei este sistema, mas o mesmo esta tudo em ingles que sou uma negação tbem
<robcano> entao quero colocar o sistema em portugues e tbem acessar uma rede em windows, pois tenho que imprimir em uma impressora que esta instalada em um pc com windows
<X3> robcano você é leigo em programas em linux, sebe me dizer como resolvo esse problema
<robcano> existe antivirus pra este sistemas aqui
<X3> de incompatibilidade
<X3> sim, eu uso, mas para o meu trabalho tenho que usar a linux
<robcano> X3 - eu nao sei como te ajudar...
<X3> Obrigado, mesmo assim.
<robcano> e ai tem alguem qu epode me ajudar no meu caso
<Rudolf> um mais perdido que o outro
<robcano> rs... sou mais um perdido entre tantos
<rssolivei> robcano, minha conexão caiu e não vi o que precisa
<Rudolf> robcano: cara, ingles não pode ser limitação para você
<Rudolf> robcano: apesar que sim, é possível instalar os pacotes de "tradução" dos Window Manager
<Rudolf> robcano: mas em primeiro lugar, eu sugiro você se habituar a ler as documentações
<Elfon_> alo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<robcano> ola boa tarde  a todos
<robcano> preciso instalar o java neste sistemas aaqui
<mirqui> sim
<robcano> baixei ele mas ñ consigo fazer a instalação
<mirqui> desculpe , tinha como acessar os arquivos java baixados , agora não acho onde quardei o documento
<mirqui> achei
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<mirqui> este acho que vai te ajudar
<robcano> ñ consigo acha o instalar ele, depois de baixado foi criado uma pasta na area de trabalho, e dentro dela ñ acho o instalador
<mirqui> ele é . deb?
<mirqui> se não , vai ter que ser pelo terminal
<Elfon_> Se não me engano não tem pacote deb  oficial  do java
<Elfon_> uma opção é adicionar um repositório  ppa
<Elfon_> Tem uns tutorial na web
<mirqui> tens o synaptic?
<robcano> no site do java mostra java para linux
<robcano> baixe esse pacote de lá
<mirqui> tens o synaptic?
<mirqui> vai nele e digita na pesquisa java
<robcano> vixe sou totalment leigo com esse sistemas aqui é a primeira vez q to mexendo nele,
<Elfon_> robcano: pq o Ubuntu usa pacotes deb. semelhante ao .exe  no Windows
<mirqui> tem tbm o java ice tea
<mirqui> vc pode isar ele tbm
<mirqui> usar
<robcano> deixe me ver se consigo achar esses vc citou ai
<mirqui> qual?
<Elfon_> robcano: www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-oracle-java/
<Elfon_> recomendo o Java mais atual
<robcano> ok to entrando aqui
<mirqui> que vc está fazendo?
<robcano> amigos sou analfabeto em tudo aqui,
<mirqui> ahaha eu tbm , nem esquenta :)
<robcano> entrando no site indicado aqui
<mirqui> precisei usar o receita net
<mirqui> que tbm necessita do virtual machine
<mirqui> este comando que te falei me parece que é para última verção do java
<robcano> coloquei o comando  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java ... ele pede o [sudo] password for roberto:
<robcano> pelo q entendi é a senha
<robcano> vou digita ela mas ñ aparece nada
<mirqui> sim , digita ela
<mirqui> ele vai começar a instalação
<mirqui> ou dar uma mensagem de erro
<robcano> eu tento digitar mas nao aparece nada... teclo enter ai da erro
<mirqui> botasse esse comando  sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<mirqui> ahaa pera ai se é um .deb é só ir no synaptic e instalar
<mirqui> não tem erro
<robcano> tentei esse outro comnado sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<robcano> mas da a mesma coisa
<robcano> nao digita a senha no prompt
<mirqui> seguinte , vai na central de programas , sabe onde que é?
<robcano> o que é esse synaptic ou como encontro ele
<mirqui> sabe onde fica a central de programas?
<robcano> ñ sei onde é ainda
<mirqui> qual sistema vc está usando?
<mirqui> ubuntu?
<robcano> ubuntu
<robcano> ñ sei a versao dele
<robcano> rs..
<robcano> mas to disposto a aprender usar
<mirqui> então , a central de programas fica numa barrinha a sua esquersa
<mirqui> esquerda
<robcano> system seting
<mirqui> é um ícone laranja
<mirqui> isso , seu ubuntu está para inglês?
<robcano> ah sim achoi q achei ubunto soft center
<mirqui> opa
<mirqui> e o java , vc pegou em qual idioma?
<mirqui> acho que não faz diferença
<mirqui> vai na central
<mirqui> clica
<mirqui> vai abrir uma pesquisa
<mirqui> digita synaptic
<mirqui> vai aparecer o pacote
<robcano> esse java eu baixei no site da java
<robcano> http://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=pt_BR
<mirqui> calma
<mirqui> faz como te disse
<mirqui> digita synaptic , vai aparecer o programa
<mirqui> vai pedir sua senha para instalar
<mirqui> digita a senha , e vai dar certo
<robcano> ta to tentando
<mirqui> depois te digo como usar o synaptic
<robcano> gerenciador de pacote synaptic?
<robcano> este?
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> clica em instalar
<robcano> ok
<mirqui> vai te pedir a senha
<mirqui> digita e dá ok
<robcano> ok ta instalando
<mirqui> ahaha então espera um pouco :)
<robcano> ok concluiu
<mirqui> agora clica no icone synaptic
<robcano> ele criou um icone na barra lateral né
<mirqui> sim , clica nele
<robcano> dei o clique pede a senha
<mirqui> ok , da a senha
<robcano> sim abriu outra janela
<robcano> gerenciador de pactes
<mirqui> na pesquisa digita java
<robcano> do lado esq apareceu java e a direita diversas outra coisa   o primeiro da lista 389 admin console
<mirqui> deve ter um quadradinho verde
<mirqui> clica nele com o botão esquerdo
<mirqui> vai aparecer clicar para instalação
<mirqui> põe ok
<robcano> ñ tem quadradinho verde
<mirqui> tem algum quadradinho que indique o programa que vc baixou?
<robcano> na parte de cima tem uma opçao marcar todas as atualizaçoes
<mirqui> ai não sei se só vai ocupar espaço em seu hd
<mirqui> mas seria uma boa opção , um defaut
<mirqui> default
<mirqui> procura o java ice tea
<mirqui> tbm funciona como a última verção
<mirqui> versão
<L88os> estou tendo problemas com atualizações
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694616/
<L88os> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<mirqui> pacotes quebrados?
<L88os> problema como grub_time eu acho
<L88os> ele está = 0
<L88os> pelo que entendi não pode ficar assim
<mirqui> de grub não entendo , mas acho que é zero mesmo
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694616/
<mirqui> o rudolf ou o elfon , eles são avançados
<robcano> Ñ achei java ice nestaa lista a direita
<mirqui> é pela central de programas
<mirqui> lá vc encontra
<mirqui> para que vc quer java na máquina?
<robcano> preciso fazer serviços de banco e receita ferderal
<mirqui> haaa , o ice tea funciona
<mirqui> eu botei para fazer o irpf meu , da mãe e da tia
<mirqui> só não sei o internet banking como age
<robcano> ice dtea-plugin  coloquei marcar , e ele selecionou mais um monte de outro ice*.*
<mirqui> não , a central de programas não é o synaptic
<mirqui> tenta a central de programas - java ice tea
<mirqui> ai vc clica no java ice tea e só
<mirqui> os outros são outros programas que não devem ter a ver com o java
<robcano> mirqui   como ñ achei somente java ice tea ativei td q tinha la q possui java ice tea*.* rs..
<robcano> ta baixando ainda
<robcano> pra ver o q vai da aqui
<Rudolf> vish
<robcano> ah existe algum antivirus q seja segura pra usar aqui
<robcano> só to mudando de sistema pq uso muito serv. de banco e todo dia fica bloqueando a senha do banco
<robcano> dizem q é por causa de virus o outros ataque
<robcano> comprei licensa original do kaspesky mas ña adiantou nada
<robcano> entao me recomendaram usar sist em linux pois sao mais seguros
<robcano> ah outra coisa como faço pra acessar uma pasta e impressora q estao em outro pc com windows pela rede
<Elfon_> robcano: se o banco que você usa tem teclado virtual talvez o ice te a mão funcione.  alguns exigem o Java da oracle
<Elfon_> mas testa primeiro. o banco do Brasil  funga de boa :)
<KurtKraut> Todos os bancos brasileiros funcionam bem no Linux.
<KurtKraut> Só tenho notícias de problemas com online banking na Coréia do Sul pois lá há legislação que exige o uso de ActiveX e portanto Internet Explorer com Windows.
<robcano> kkkkkkk
<robcano> me ferrei entao usa sim o tc virtual
<robcano> blz vou nteste primeiro entao
<robcano> e a questao do antivirus pra esse sist aki
<KurtKraut> robcano: Não precisa de antivírus para Linux. Os que existem só detectam vírus para Windows.
<robcano> entao posso navegar na rede e usar qualquer pendrivers de terceiro sem se preocupar em pegar virus
<KurtKraut> robcano: sim. O que você tem se preocupar é com processos que pedem senha ou você executar comandos ou instruções que você não entenda o que faz.
<KurtKraut> robcano: O Linux não protegerá você de você mesmo.
<robcano> hum sim
<robcano> rs..
<KurtKraut> robcano: O que na prática reduz a quase zero as preocupações que você tem se comparadas com um sistema Linux.
<KurtKraut> digo
<KurtKraut> robcano: O que na prática reduz a quase zero as preocupações que você tem se comparadas com um sistema Windows.
<robcano> e como faço pra acessar outro pc q esta com windows para eu usar pastas e impressoras dele
<KurtKraut> robcano: Você terá que ativar o compartilhamento de pastas no Windows e no Ubuntu, no nautilus (o navegador de arquivos) tem um item lá que é 'conectar em servidor'. Você usa esse item e adiciona o item smb://ip-da-maquina-windows
<KurtKraut> robcano: Se a máquina Windows estiver configurada corretamente para compartilhamento de pastas, você conseguirá dessa forma acessar as pastas nela contidas a partir do Ubuntu. Para instruções mais detalhadas, procure no Google.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: resumiu bem o problemão
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<KurtKraut> Rudolf: :P
<flcoutos> Sds! Link para tutorial instalação Ubuntu 14.10 [64bits] Grato!
<robcano> meu java ~n deu certo
<rogersgti87> Boa noite, instalei o ubuntu, porém estou com problema com a barra de rolagem do touchpad,não funciona
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rogersgti87> olá
<astroo-> ola
<jorge> usando um adaptador bluetooth, consigo enviar um arquivo para o celular. mas como faço o contrario, receber um arquivo pelo bluetooth do celular?
<lucaaslr> Boa noite, possuo um computador antigo que tem 2GB de memória ram e processador pentium dual core 2,5 Ghz. Se eu instalar o linux ubuntu vai rodar bem de acordo com os dados de memória e processador que informei?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lucaaslr> Ok!
<astroo-> mas podes testar com o livecd sem instalar
<link3628> ola
<link3628> ok
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-29
<lucasbatata> qual a versao mais apropriada para usar apenas com internet?
<lucasbatata> apenas a internet*
<astroo-> explica melhor...
<lucasbatata> qual versao seria mais apropriada para trabalhos escolares e para estudar
<Elfon_> lucasbatata: basicamente não vejo uma versão melhor pra Internet.  Se você tem uma boa conexão você pode fazer praticamente tudo no Linux ☺
<Blacker> alguem ai?
<pedrao> ninguem responde minha duvida
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> que pergunta?
<astroo-> duvida
<pedrao> eu tenho um Pc fraco, qual a melhor versao para usar internet, fazer trabalhos e tals
<astroo-> lubuntu
<astroo-> Elfon_
<astroo-> lucasbatata: basicamente não vejo uma versão melhor pra Internet. Se você tem uma boa conexão você pode fazer praticamente tudo no Linux ☺
<Blacker> Meu pc roda Ubuntu? Intel celeron 430 1.80 ghz e 2 gb de ram
<astroo-> nao sera facil
<Blacker> Não tem placa de video
<Blacker> Será que vai travar demais?
<pedrao> sério que precisa de placa de video?
<astroo-> tenta o livecd sem instalar e ve se gostas da velocidade
<Blacker> ok
<pedrao> blz, mais o processo pra instalaçao é de mesma forma do windows?
<pedrao> formatar e tals
<Blacker> O lubuntu retira muita coisa do ubuntu?
<astroo-> parecido a instalaçao
<astroo-> Blacker  ve o privado
<Elfon_> Blacker: faz um teste em live  CD com lubuntu  ou X Ubuntu e verifica
<pedrao> lubuntu pega o tor?
<Elfon_> só muda o ambiente gráfico
<Elfon_> Blacker: vc tá rodando o que agora?
<astroo-> tor e "universal"
<Elfon_> Windows ou Linux?
<pedrao> eu?
<Blacker> windows xp
<Elfon_> Blacker: baixa a ISO. recomendo por torrent. aí tu usa um programa pra queimar a ISO no pen drive e fazer um pen drive bootavel. Pode ser o USB creator, ISO tô usb
<Blacker> Elfon se eu baixar o iso do site msm do ubuntu ele já fica como livecd?
<Blacker> e mais uma coisa... meu pc tem 2gb de ram posso baixar o ubuntu 64bits ou o 32 bits é melhor
<Elfon_> no seu caso melhor o 32
<Elfon_> Acho mais leve
<Elfon_> tenta o xubuntu
<Elfon_> Não esquecer de dar boto pelo pen drive
<Elfon_> Blacker: já usou Linux?
<Blacker> nunca
<Elfon_> Então testa promeiro
<Elfon_> Blacker: uma opção é testar pelo virtualbox. aí vc pode usar várias distribuição.  tem vários tutos  na nett
<Elfon_> Se gostar instala
<Elfon_> Eu fiquei um bom tempo em dual boot
<Elfon_> Hoje não uso mais Windows
<brunokim> #clojure
<astroo-> ?
<brunokim> Sorry, typed in the wrong window :)
<astroo-> ok
<Rudolf> astroo-: hasta, amigo!
<Blacker> tentei fazer boot e quando seleciono o pendrive ele dá boot error
<astroo-> o teu pc da boot bem na pen drive?
<Blacker> Eu não sei, mas aparece lá o pendrive
<Blacker> só que quando seleciono da boot error
<astroo-> a esta hora e dia ja nao deve haver ajuda mas espera uns 15 minutos
<Blacker> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ruan_> ola
<Guest59854> preciso de ajuda
<jxajro> Bom dia a todos!
<jxajro> Gente...esse Ubuntu dá cada pane extra terrestre, viu?
<jxajro> Eu cliquei no tela cheia do adobe e agora um documento pdf abre e trava todo o sistema!
<jxajro> Alguém sabe me informar como eu procuro, pelo menos resolver isso?
<jxajro> só para ajudar quem ler a dúvida....
<jxajro> Já resolvi aplicando ctrl+super +(seta) esquerda ou direita
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon_>  opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<liberie> e ae
<mirqui> blza  ,tudo bem :)?
<liberie> tranquilo
<liberie> upgrade de storage no domingo
<liberie> o coisa boa
<liberie> kkk
<mirqui> ahaha quem faz isso é teu pc vc só fica olhando , não reclama
<liberie> ?
<liberie> sera ?
<liberie> ja dei 2 viagens hoje no datacenter
<mirqui> claro , o trabalho pesado é dele
<mirqui> vc só tecla comandos
<mirqui> seus dedos é que trabalham :)
<liberie> kkkk
<liberie> legal saber que foi ele que foi 2 vezes de taxi na madrugada ate o dc
<liberie> kkkk
<mirqui> ahaha papo de doido
<liberie> vou dar um bonus para meu pc kkk
<liberie> kkkk
<mirqui> bom , pensa assim :
<mirqui> me acordei cedo , senti o ar da manhã
<mirqui> sobi alguns degraus e tomei um café antecipado ahaha
<liberie> kkkk
<liberie> mirqui: voce hoje ta em dorgas so pode kkkk
<mirqui> ahaha não , estou feliz , dormi até as 8:00
<mirqui> normalmente acordo as 6:30 :)
<liberie> 30 min depois que ja estou na padaria
<liberie> kkk
<liberie> não tenho tempo de fazer cafe da manha nem paciencia e vou na padoca proximo de casa todo dia as 6
<mirqui> ahaha fazer o que :) , cada um com seu cada um
<mirqui> cara , estou conseguindo fazer que minha mãe use o ubuntu
<mirqui> em parte foi um pouco de sorte , ela está usando para ver a novela pelo youtube
<mirqui> ela era fã do windows
<exemplo> como eu instalo uma impressora em rede?
<Elfon_> exemplo: qual marca/modelo?
<exemplo> HP2500
<Elfon_> e wi ficar?
<exemplo> oi?
<Elfon_> wi fi?
<exemplo> sim
<Elfon_> hp não costuma ter mistério não.  vai nas configurações  e adiciona impressora
<exemplo> ta certo, obrigado, elfon
<Porvoero> BOM DIA
<Porvoero> como faço para montar pastas do Windows 8.1 no ubuntu 9.04?
<Porvoero> só está dando erro
<Porvoero> não acha o servidor
<dekovasconcelos> boa tarde senhores
<xGrind> Porvoero, pq ubuntu 9.04 ? nao tem atualizações mais
<Elfon_> Porvoero: pasta do Windows  em seu PC ou em rede?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Gyats> Bom dia.
<shallwe> bom dia
<aedigital> shallwe,  buenas
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> calmaria
<barna> dia
<elisboa> dia
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sammys> alguem usa teamspeak 3?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Dead_Thinker> sammys: já usei
<Dead_Thinker> :D
<sammys> como eu instalo no ubuntu 14.04 ja vi varios tutoriais nada deu certo
<Dead_Thinker> sammys: o server ou client?
<Dead_Thinker> sammys: geralmente é só seguir esses passos mesmo https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-TeamSpeak-3-no-Ubuntu-Linux se não der certo posta o erro aqui que vemos
<Dead_Thinker> pode ser alguma dependëncia
<sammys> e o que devo fazer?
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> tô com um problema em usar o samba numa vm...só a máquina hospedeiro enxerga as virtuais....as virtuais não enxergar umas as outras...a rede tá em modo bridge
<getbrandao> Elfon: as interfaces deverão ser configuradas como rede interna
<getbrandao> das vms
<Elfon> getbrandao: mudar de modo Bridge para Rede Interna?
<getbrandao> olha isso aqui
<getbrandao> http://guiatech.net/virtualbox-criando-uma-rede-interna/
<Elfon> getbrandao: o estranho é que antes funcionava
<getbrandao> Elfon: pra mim isso que era estranho as vms funcionarem umas com as outras todas em modo brigde
<Elfon> getbrandao: no link que vc enviou ensina a usar uma vm com windows server como servidor...por isso duas placas de rede (foi isso que entendi)...quando coloco as vm em modo bridge cada uma ficava com seu ip como um pc independente
<Elfon> o estranho é que não tá funcionando direiro
<Elfon> direito
<Elfon> pode ser a distro
<barna> aki eu tenho vm e maquinas reais em uma rede local, as vc em modo bridge funcionam igualzinho as reais
<getbrandao> humm...
<barna> elas pegam um ip do servidor dhcp e pronto.
<getbrandao> ha.. é isso ... não tem server dhcp
<barna> cada vm pega um ip diferente, dentro do padrão. no servidor ele acha q cada vm é uma maquina real.
<getbrandao> aqui
<Elfon> barna: isso..elas até pegam o ip mas não visualizo as pastas compartilhadas...inclusive baixei o firewall
<barna> qualquer roteador domestico é um servidor dhcp
<barna> Elfon, o q vc usa pra compartilhar as pastas? samba?
<Elfon> sim
<Elfon> pelo kde
<barna> na vm, no navegador de arquivos, aperta ctrl + L, vai ficar digitavel o endereço, coloca: "smb://192.168.X.Y"  trocando o x.y pelo seu padrão de rede.
<barna> to pré julgando q vc usou o padrão 192.168 na sua rede
<barna> o Y apontando pro comp q serve os arquivos
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<Elfon> ok
<barna> Elfon, rolou?
<Elfon> barna: ele acha sim com o ip das vm
<Elfon> no dolphin
<Elfon> smb://ip
<Elfon> acredito que seja um erro no utilitário diskdrake --smb
<barna> kra isso acontece direto aki, em todos os OS (win, mac e linux)
<Elfon> Alguem sabe o nome do pacote pra expurgar o meocloud do pc? aquele pacote de linha de comando
<barna> Elfon, como assim?[
<Elfon> barna: eu utilizo o ROSA...um tipo de "mandriva"...ele tem o diskdrake --smb...um utilitário que é uma mão na roda...pode-se mapear um diretório compartilhado na rede, montar localmente e savar tudo no fstab pra montar no boot
<Elfon> mas o diskdrake deve tá dando pau aqui
<barna> isso ai vc pegou pesado, aki nois manja de ubuntu e derivados.
<barna> no ubuntu eu uso o cifs-utils pra isso
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lucasvirtuals> preciso de ajuda com configuração de servidor de email
<lucasvirtuals> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Esse é uma das tarefas mais chatas de sysadmin. Se alguma alma caridosa tentar te ajudar, seja muitíssimo grato a ela.
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: tenho virtua empresarial
<lucasvirtuals> tentei configurar com kloxo
<lucasvirtuals> nao vai nem no gmail
<lucasvirtuals> pelo que andei lendo
<lucasvirtuals> parece que o virtua faz a mudança do dns reverso
<lucasvirtuals> mais o site que socilicita ta offline
<lucasvirtuals> e duvido que esse povo do callcenter saiba fazer isso
<lucasvirtuals> ;~~
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, yeap. Desrecomendo fortemente usar link compartilhado para enviar e-mail. Se você conseguir resolver esse problema, ainda vai por toda sua vida enfrentar gente (servidores de destino) mandando seus e-mails direto para caixa de SPAM
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, IPs do Virtua têm péssima reputação.
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: mais eu vi que eles setam ip limpo e troca a rdns
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: ja fez mudanca da rdns no virtua?
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-30
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, nops. Mas na minha avaliação e experiência, basta ser um IP qualquer do Virtua para ter má reputação (= blacklists)
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: triste isso
<lucasvirtuals> entao virtua empresarial
<lucasvirtuals> é besteira contratar, na ideia de hospedar
<KurtKraut> Eu tinha um fornecedor que teimava em fazer o que você estava fazendo e eles tinham que me mandar boletos do Gmail pessoal dos funcionários para que eu os recebesse. Depois que migraram para o Live TIM mudou consideravelmente, mas volta e meia trombavam com esse problema para algum destino.
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, hospedar site e hostear VPN serve, hospedar servidor de e-mail, oh god why?
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: um entao o tim é melhor
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Por que raios você quer esse castigo para si?
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: quero aproveitar
<lucasvirtuals> que ja tenho internet
<lucasvirtuals> e hospedar tudo no mesmo lugar
<KurtKraut> Isso é o tipo de coisa que uma empresa tem que pagar para outra especializada prestar esse serviço. Fazer por conta própria é insano.
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: no tim empresarial
<lucasvirtuals> da pra alterar o rDNS?
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Não sei. E sinceramente, esse é o menor dos problemas que você vai ter.
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: eu acho vantajoso
<lucasvirtuals> preço de 1 dedicado no br
<lucasvirtuals> é altissimo
<lucasvirtuals> o live tim tem um bom upload
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Servidor dedicado? Nada rapaz, contrate um especialista: uns R$5/mês/conta tá resolvido.
<KurtKraut> Recomendo skymail.com.br e mandic.com.br
<KurtKraut> Mas na verdade o melhor de todos os tempos é o Gmail.
<lucasvirtuals> o mandic e sky
<lucasvirtuals> nunca usei
<lucasvirtuals> o gmail realmente é o melhor de todos
<lucasvirtuals> so nao sei quanto esta custando
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, 5 dólares por mês por conta
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: tem 1 solucao
<lucasvirtuals> na locaweb
<lucasvirtuals> acho q 20 r$
<lucasvirtuals> umas 30 contas
<lucasvirtuals> vi um tempo atrás oferta deles
<lucasvirtuals> será que presta?
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Não, o serviço deles é ruim.
<devfulano> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<lucasvirtuals> KurtKraut: o google e bom
<lucasvirtuals> mais é careiro
<lucasvirtuals> 5 usd por conta
<lucasvirtuals> se tu pegar uma empresa grande
<lucasvirtuals> com 100 colaboradores
<lucasvirtuals> são 500 usd mensais
<lucasvirtuals> com o preço do dollar
<lucasvirtuals> da mais de 1.500 r$
<hggdh> lucasvirtuals: por favor, uma frase completa por linha
<devfulano> Alguem aqui sabe me dizer se a UOL HOST e boa ?
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Sinceramente vale cada centavo
<KurtKraut> lucasvirtuals, Ter 100 pessoas e ter certeza que todos os emails vão chegar, que nunca vai ter downtime, vale muito a pena
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<PauloHNeves> alguém ai sabe por q quando a hora do sistema fica certa,a bios fica três horas na frente
<Elfon> alguem já transferiu arquivos do iphone com ios 9.3?
<Elfon> alguem conhece um aplicativo pra transferir arquivos do iphone pro pc/linux?
<Oldfish> Hi
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: até hj só consegui transferir músicas, com Rhythmbox ou Banshee, n lembro, funcionou bem uns anos atrás, hj n sei
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: eu n teria muitas esperanças de funcionar bem como com Android por exemplo, Apple/iTunes fecha a parada toda
<Dead_Thinker> já sou grato por poder copiar as fotos quando plugo no usb no ubuntu hehe
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: o problema é que o cabo deu pau :(
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: hum, ai fode hhee, se tiver bluetooth talvez funcione
<Elfon> se o kdeconnect fucionasse no ios seria maravilhoso
<Lula_2018_PT> NAO VAI TER GOLPE
<Lula_2018_PT> LULA 2018
<LeandroLuiz> só podia ser o subzero mesmo
<Lula_2018_PT> LeandroLuiz, http://politica.estadao.com.br/aovivo/dilma-rousseff-crise
<rafael> Lula_2018_PT: tudo a ver com #ubuntu-br
<rafael> hggdh:
<Lula_2018_PT> rafael, estou manifestando
<Lula_2018_PT> minha simpatia pela democracia
<rafael> Lula_2018_PT: procure outro canal pra isso
<Lula_2018_PT> impeachment sem crime = golpe
<Lula_2018_PT> rafael, vc deve ser coxinha
<Lula_2018_PT> votar no psdb
<Lula_2018_PT> ou no bolsonaro
<rafael> Lula_2018_PT: aqui não é canal de política
<inaddy> Lula_2018_PT: /join #mortadela
<Lula_2018_PT> inaddy, #coxinha
<Lula_2018_PT> vou carregar
<Lula_2018_PT> minha 380
<Lula_2018_PT> to doido pra matar coxinha
<Lula_2018_PT> coxinha facista
<inaddy> Lula_2018_PT: “fascista"
<Lula_2018_PT> inaddy, vai la
<Lula_2018_PT> dar pro bolsomion
<Lula_2018_PT> facista
<Lula_2018_PT> vcs são tudo facistas
<Lula_2018_PT> tudo branquinho
<Lula_2018_PT> filhinho de papai
<rodd> bolsonaro 2018!!!
<Lula_2018_PT> so pq o pobre conquistou seu curso de t.i
<Lula_2018_PT> e sua banda larga
<Lula_2018_PT> estão com raiva
<Lula_2018_PT> facistinhas
<Lula_2018_PT> rodd, facista
<rodd> bolsonaro! bolsonaro!
<Lula_2018_PT> inaddy, nao vai ter golpe
<rodd> Lula_2018_PT: vai trabalhar
<Lula_2018_PT> inaddy, o choro é livre coixinha.
<Lula_2018_PT> inaddy, pq vc tem raiva de pobre?
<rafael> Drone`:
<Dead_Thinker> haha, pelo visto o subzero é conhecido como troll em vários canais hehe
<hggdh> Lula_2018_PT: troque teu nick. Sem política por cá.
<hggdh> Lula_2018_PT: e respeite as regras do canal
<hggdh> oh. é o subzero.
<hggdh> Lula_2018_PT: adeus.
<inaddy> =)
<Elfon> hggdh: ae :D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, o que é container ubuntu?
<mirqui> elfon , joguei no google
<mirqui> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<mirqui> acho que é isso
<Oldfish> Update ubuntu ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> melhor ainda é https://linuxcontainers.org
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-31
<zanduba> Tem alguém por ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<zanduba> Olá novamente!
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<zanduba> Escuta, tava dando uma olhada nos grupos. Nenhum tem muita atividade...
<zanduba> Isso é normal ou tem algo haver com o horário?
<astroo-> durante a noite e normal e durante o dia nao sei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> e é um bom dia
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> como ativa o java no opera?
<Dead_Thinker> Opera?! o.O quem usa isso cara? hehe
<linux> ubunto mate bom
<linux> e systema em teste
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> sweet boa noite
<shallwe> então ta vamos quebrar o kde kkk, testar esse ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports no kubuntu 15.10 pra kde 5.6
<shallwe> cheio de novidades
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite, o DNS do Google ainda é uma boa escolha? (8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4) ?
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, nunca foi.
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Excetlo e[
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Exceto em raros casos extremos, usar o DNS do Google em vez do DNS do seu ISP deixa a conexão mais lenta em vez de mais rápida.
<Dead_Thinker> KurtKraut: estava achando umas coisas estranhamente lentas, ai resolvi mudar o dns pro deles, melhor deixar sem?
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Qual é seu provedor?
<Dead_Thinker> Vivo (Fibra)
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, chegou a perceber se o que estava lento era justamente conteúdo internacional, hospedado lá fora?
<Dead_Thinker> pode ser o servidor que estou conectando tb, tem fama de ser ruim (LocaWeb) :P
<Dead_Thinker> não, é só nesse cara, o resto tá normal
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Então o problema é o único servidor em questão, não sua conexão como um todo e muito menos seu DNS.
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Se você usa um servidor de DNS que não pertence ao seu ISP você perde a capacidade de identificar CDNs que estejam próximas. Você acaba baixando mais conteúdo internacional do que o necessário.
<Dead_Thinker> KurtKraut: hehe verdade, vacilo meu. Obrigado.
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, O que deixa a conexão mais lenta.
<Elfon> hggdh: opa
<Elfon> hggdh: uma opinião tua...ou de alguém no canal...tô pensando em colocar uns documentos na nuvem pelo MeoCloud pra ter outro bkp...Tenho os meus bkp com intervalo de poucos dias...a dúvida é se existe uma grande possibilidade de dar pau no servidor e meus arquivos serem apagados na sincronização? Ou tô sendo paranóico com isso?
<Known_problems>  alguma regra de iptables que bloqueie o youtube mais nao bloqueia o gmail ?
<hggdh> Elfon: se é backup, não deveria apagar.
<sarc> hggdh: que dia sai a versão 16.04?
<barna> normalmente no dia 21
<sarc> barna: iae barnabe! :D
<Elfon> hggdh: só fiquei grilado com a possibilidade do servidor (Meocloud) dar pau...mas penso que é menor do que os meus arquivos darem pau...correto?
<hggdh> sarc: o schedule para a 16.04 está em https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<hggdh> Elfon: o cloud pode, também, falhar. A maioria dos clouds oferece backups, para minimisar o risco. Seria bom verificar o teu caso
<hggdh> Elfon: eu uso os serviços de backup da DigitalOcean e AWS, por exemplo
<Elfon> hggdh: tem cliente linux?
<hggdh> Elfon: o backup é feito por eles, não por mim
<hggdh> (e pago mais para ter isto)
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> hggdh: eu tava usando o Copy...até ia contratar o serviço...muito bom...mas vai encerrar no dia 01/05/2016 :(
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: eu tb usava o Copy pra arquivos do trabalho, ai migrei pro Mega
<Elfon> hggdh: se vc puder me ajudar...não tô entendo este link: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.apps.gnucash.user/43741
<Elfon> não entendi esse negócio de uid 500 e 501
<hggdh> Elfon: usuários em UNIX são, na verdade, números (chamados de uid). O "nome" do usuário é apenas uma interface para nos, humanos
<hggdh> No Ubuntu (e em outras distros), os usuários normais ganham uids iniciando em 1000, por exemplo
<Elfon> hggdh: eu posso mudar o uid de um arquivo?
<hggdh> Elfon: chown
<Elfon> então só mais uma coisa...como verifico o uid do usuário samba e um usuário do sistema?
<hggdh> aí não tenho certeza, anos que não uso Samba. Mas, creio, é na configuração do samba que o mapa é feito
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> vlw
<sarc> hggdh: Obrigado!
<sarc> :)
<rafael> Elfon: no samba vc pode gerenciar por nome de usuário
<Elfon> rafael: arrumei uma coisa meio complicada...
<Elfon> eu tenho uma pasta encriptada pelo encfs (cryptkeeper)...aí eu monto ela e compartilho a pasta montada via samba
<Elfon> só que o GnuCash sempre dá erro ao abrir o arquivo pela rede
<Elfon> parece que é esse negócio de uid
<rafael> qual usuário montou a pasta?
<Elfon> rafael: como assim?
<Elfon> eu montei a pasta pelo cryptkeeper
<rafael> qual usuario mountou a pasta encriptada
<Elfon> a pasta montada que é compartilhada
<rafael> vc executa o cryptkeeper com qual usuário?
<Elfon> usuário comum que tá logado
<rafael> no caso o seu usário
<Elfon> sim
<rafael> o samba executa como root
<rafael> tenta executar o programa como root
<Elfon> rafael: mas é só o gnucash que dá pau
<Elfon> libreoffice e outros fica tranquilo
<rafael> então, provavelmente por isso
<Elfon> ok
<MerliM> boa tarde!
<MerliM> hggdh e  ae mano tudo sussa
<rafael> Elfon: é uma possibilidade
<Elfon> bom...executei o gnucash na maquina em rede e foi não
<Elfon> como root
<rafael> não é o gnucash
<rafael> é o cryptkeeper
<rafael> vc monta uma pasta que está compartilhada no samba com o cryptkeeper
<Elfon> rafael: eu utilizei esta dica pra compartilhar a pasta montada em rede
<Elfon> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=662969
<rafael> Since ENCFS uses FUSE, we need to add YOUR username to the FUSE group so you can use the handler:
<rafael> Code:
<rafael> $ sudo addgroup joeuser fuse
<rafael> adicionou o seu usuário ao fuse?
<Elfon> rafael: basicamente... vc vai em /etc/fuse.conf e na última linha coloca "user_allo_other"
<Elfon> isso faz com que possa compartilhar
<rafael> mas vc adicionou o seu usuário no grupo?
<Elfon> rafael: o problema é esse; http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.apps.gnucash.user/43741
<MerliM> Elfon tentou usar o GnuPG
<MerliM> GPG
<MerliM> ???
<MerliM> nao te atende??
<MerliM> "user_alloW_other"***
<rafael> Elfon: o link que vc me passou diz exatamente isso
<rafael> é uma questão de permissão
<Elfon> rafael: sim...mas desculpe minha ignorância (pq sou um usuário comum), por isso não entendi
<Elfon> ainda não entendo o que o texto diz com permissão
<rafael> Elfon: sugiro vc entender primeiro como funcionam as permissões no linux/unix
<rafael> depois, o tutorial de instalação no encfs diz que vc deve adicionar o usuário que tem permissão sobre a pasta criptografada no grupo correto
<hggdh> MerliM: long time
<MerliM> yeap man
<MerliM> i learninggg alot on my lesson from university O.o
<MerliM> i crazy
<hggdh> MerliM: I *am* crazy/learning...
<hggdh> o verbo é necessário :-)
<MerliM> sorry
<hggdh> mas o facto que estás a escrever em Ingles é bom :-)
<MerliM> i am stupid in english grammar
<hggdh> (eé suficiente para ser compreendido)
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> thnks
<Elfon> putz
<MerliM> aqui nao pode neh desculpa
<hggdh> I am ignorant of English grammar
<hggdh> falha minha, também
<MerliM> stupid ---> quis enfatizar burrao mesmo :D
<MerliM> hggdh bom falar com vc novamente tá! pronto agora parei
<hggdh> mas não, és apenas ignorante. Burrice e ignorancia são coisas distintas. Eu, por exemplo, sou ignorante em relação à Samba
<Elfon> rafael: o que eu sei é que o usuário local tem uid 500
<rafael> ele está no grupo fuse?
<MerliM> Que Samba - Serviço de CIFS ou Samba de Dançar?
<hggdh> Elfon: qual a saída de "id <usuário>"?
<MerliM> fiquei confuso pois estamos num papo meio informal
<hggdh> MerliM: ambos
<MerliM> Elfon porque nao usas o Truecrypt no mesmo link o povo tá falando muitissimo bem dele que inclusive não depende de password on boot e afins
<MerliM> criar uma partição separada e encripta ela usando somente o Truecrypt e seja feliz
<hggdh> truecrypt não mais é desenvolvido
<MerliM> vixi
<MerliM> foi mal
<rafael> Elfon: é interessante que vc criptografa e compartilha. não faz muito sentido, mas há sempre um motivo
<rafael> hggdh: descontinuado
<MerliM> hggdh enfim da no mesmo se for ubuntu se nao me falha a memória no particionamento existe a opção de encriptar o file system
<rafael> Mas ainda tem muita gente usando
<Elfon> é pq sou meio paranóico (rsrs)...aí resolvi colocar só um pouco de segurança
<MerliM> então so criar uma partição separa, e usar ela encriptada, hoje em dia pra quanto mais prático melhor
<rafael> Elfon: pois é
<rafael> sempre existe um motivo
<hggdh> MerliM: sim, podemos usar crypto do disco (feito na instalação)
<rafael> Elfon: pode ser que um dia alguém queira contratar um serviço desses sabe-se lá pq
<MerliM> pois é
<rafael> Elfon: mas a grande questão aí é permissão e não tem a ver com uid
<rafael> Elfon: quando vc monta um sistema de arquivos criptografado e ele foi montado por um determinado usuário, ele deve estar no grupo fuse
<rafael> O tutorial é bem claro nesse ponto
<MerliM> rafael sobre isso nao é só por o user dele que vai ser autorizado a usar o sistema encriptado no grupo, até editando o /etc/group vai né
<MerliM> mesmo nao sendo boa pratica
<rafael> MerliM: o Samba executa como root e ele está montando a pasta crypto como usuário comum
<rafael> Como está tentando executar o gnucash
<rafael> provavelmente os arquivos precisam de permissão de execução na pasta
<MerliM> so criar um usuario comum a ambos e da poderes pra ele via sudo SOMENTE para o binario do samba
<MerliM> pronto
<MerliM> ou um grupo em comum como vc disse né man
<rafael> MerliM: pode ser tb
<MerliM> tipo pra levantar o Apache como fazem pra evitar expor o root
<rafael> mas a pasta tb precisa de permissão para os usuários que estão tentando executar o gnucash
<MerliM> se bem que 90% levanta via roo kkkk
<rafael> MerliM: normalmente o usuário do apache é o www-data
<rafael> dependendo da distro
<MerliM> pois é
<rafael> bom fds a todos
<MerliM> sim se existem usuário que precisam acessar via grupo é mais pratico coloca eles todos no grupo
 * rafael :*******
<MerliM> permissiona o user DELE com super poderes e pronto né
<MerliM> bom fds
<MerliM> man
<MerliM> Elfon vc tá decidido a usar essa solução??
<Elfon> MerliM: tô assimiliando ainda
<Elfon> o que é estranho qu só o gnucash que dá pau
<MerliM> Elfon já leu isso né
<MerliM> https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/10995/6-best-open-source-alternatives-to-truecrypt/
<Elfon> todos os outros programas funfam
<MerliM> mesmo vc encriptando uma pasta tudo que for gravado nela depois disso fica visivel
<MerliM> vamos ve o gnucash entao
<MerliM> o que queres fazer com o gnucash e por PAU o que acontece tens o logs saida de erros
<MerliM> geralmente o caminho das pedras tá la
<MerliM> hggdh voltei pra ficar ativo mesmo nao usando buntuco
<Elfon> MerliM: o Gnucash dá msg de erro: "O GnuCash não conseguiu obter trava ("lock") para file:///home/USUARIO/Arquivo.gnucash."
<Elfon> libreoffice, inkscape, kwrite, okular funfam de boa
<MerliM> bem a pasta encriptada é a /home/USUARIO ?
<MerliM> inteira ?
<Elfon> não
<Elfon> /home/Usuario/Pasta_Compartilhada
<MerliM> então o que tem haver ??
<MerliM> estranho
<MerliM> ta tentando gravar algo em Pasta_Compartilhada
<Elfon> é um erro de permissão como no link que postei....mas só o Gnucash faz isso :(
<Elfon> eu já tô quase jogando a toalha
<MerliM> Elfon ta ai a resposta
<MerliM> http://lists.gnucash.org/pipermail/gnucash-user/2012-February/043389.html
<Elfon> MerliM: sim...mas desculpe...eu não entendi...talvez pq sou um usuário comum
<MerliM> como o rafael disse o usuario tentando abrir o gnucash é um account diferente do setado
<Elfon> MerliM: existe uma maneira não muito difícil pra eu resolver?
<MerliM> pera vendo
<MerliM> Elfon quando tu da um umount na pasta ele funciona o Gnucash
<Elfon> MerliM: na maquina que acessa os dados na rede? ou na que compartilha?
<Elfon> MerliM: (só enfatizo que só acontece no GnuCash da máquina que acessa os dados pela rede/samba)
<MerliM> teu usuário que executa o gnucash??
<MerliM> em AMBAS devem ser iguais o ID
<MerliM> 500
<Elfon> executo o gnucash pelo meu usuário sim
<MerliM> se for difente da problema tipo esse
<Elfon> MerliM: acho que é isso mesmo
<MerliM> blz dai ele da o erro com teu user neh
<Elfon> deve ser o id/uid diferente
<MerliM> tipo SUA MAQUINA -> SEU USER -> RODA GNUCASH "NORMAL"
<MerliM> ---> MAQUINA REMOTA --> OUTRO USER --> NAO RODA O GNUCASH mapeando o arquivo compartilhado pela máquina remota é ISSO???
<MerliM> na maquina que acessa o gnu CASH cria um usuario qualquer
<MerliM> tipo teste sava
<MerliM> saca dai muda o UID dele pro mesmo do SEU na sua maquina que compartilha os dados e testa atravves do user test
<MerliM> vou estudar que hoje foi tenso
<Elfon> ok
<MerliM> Elfon aqui tem tudo que precisa sobre alterar o UID
<MerliM> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<MerliM> tipo pode ate fazer um teste na maquina que o gnucash funfa digita no shell
<MerliM> id USUARIO
<MerliM> na maquina remota o mesmo
<MerliM> e vê quais sao os ids
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> na maquina que compartilha (e que funfa o gnucash) ===> uid=500 gid=500 grupos=10(wheel), 100(users),430(sambashare),414(vboxusers), 500(nome_do_usuario)
<Elfon> acho que o gnucash na que acessa deve usar 501
<MerliM> por isso
<Elfon> mas eu não sei quem define isso...se é o pc que acessa...se é o samba...se é o grupo do usuário do servirdor
<MerliM> recomendo criar um novo user so pra testar
<MerliM> pra nao mexer com usuario em producao
<Elfon> ok
<MerliM> Elfon quem gerencia isso é o SO
<MerliM> ele repassa o UID para os serviços ativos
<MerliM> cade o id do user do pc remoto man
<Elfon> MerliM: bingo!
<Elfon> MerliM: pc remoto==> uid=500, gid=501, grupos=501,10(wheel),100(users),430(sambashare)
<MerliM> gid=501
<Elfon> MerliM: caraca....minha cabeça vai explodir com isso
<Elfon> huahua
<MerliM> isso é o facil auhauahuaua
<MerliM> queria ve fazer um cluster LVM encriptado
<MerliM> ahuahua
<Elfon> talvez se eu tivesse usado nfs não teria isso
<Elfon> huahuaha
<MerliM> talvez tem que saber o que o NFS permite ou nao
<Elfon> ok...esquece nfs então :)
<MerliM> uhuaha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM> astroo- ola
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon> MerliM: cara...vlw mesmo
<Elfon> mas não tô aguentando...huahua
<Elfon> MerliM: vou nessa...vlw pela ajuda
<Elfon> bfds a todos
<astroo-> ate
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> o/
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<myname_> olá
<astroo-> ola
<myname_> como faço para ver mais canais?
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Geese_Howard> dia
<sinkxhunter> Boa tarde pessoal do canal.
<sinkxhunter> Eu possuo um eepc 1001 e gostaria de tirar o windows 10, pos consome muito do processador em questão de memória ate que roda liso
<KurtKraut> sinkxhunter, Quanto de RAM tem essa máquina?
<sinkxhunter> A pergunta é, voces conhece alguma verssão que rode liso com u intel atom,2GB de ram, e 250 de HD? É um netzinho.
<sinkxhunter> clock de 1,62GHz
<KurtKraut> sinkxhunter, Sim, recomendo o Lubuntu.
<sinkxhunter> valeu
<sinkxhunter> e quanto a interface grafica?
<sinkxhunter> Tem todos? KDE, GNOME
<KurtKraut> sinkxhunter, O Lubuntu já vem com o LXDE. Mas você pode instalar e eletivamente rodar qualquer uma como as que você citou. A diferença é que KDE e Gnome são pesados demais (em suas versões mais recentes) para o hardware que você tem.
<KurtKraut> sinkxhunter, o LXDE (daí o L de Lubuntu) é feito propositalmente para máquinas mais modestas.
<sinkxhunter> Intendi
<Geese_Howard> tinha que ter um twubuntu para essas máquinas
<sinkxhunter> Muito obrigado KurtKrut
<sinkxhunter> Geese esse chega ser melhor??
<sinkxhunter> KurtKraut*
<KurtKraut> sinkxhunter, De nada.
<Geese_Howard> sinkxhunter: não existe
<Geese_Howard> sinkxhunter: como disse, "tinha que ter"
<sinkxhunter> kkkk
<sinkxhunter> mas pelo visto a para outras verssões
<barna> KurtKraut,
<barna> Geese_Howard, twubuntu?
<KurtKraut> barna, O cara deve estar bêbado de churrasco de domingo.
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> fiquei curioso, achei q seria um ubuntu com outra interface
<Geese_Howard> barna: ainda bem que vc pensa
<Geese_Howard> barna: twm+ubuntu
<KurtKraut> barna, Não falei que estava bêbado? :P
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: pq?
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: twm é bem leve para máquinas desprovidas de hardware
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: tá liberado ofender agora?
<KurtKraut> Geese_Howard, Se ofender é uma escolha sua, não minha.
<KurtKraut> Geese_Howard, twm é abandonware não?
<barna> agora entendi.
<barna> poderia fazer um BBubuntu tb, BlackBox, era minha interface predileta nos anos 90.
<RickRSS> Tipo o crunchbang q foi descontinuado
<RickRSS> Seria dai
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: ah tá, então vai tomar no cu
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut: mas não se sinta ofendido ok
<Geese_Howard> se sentiu
<RickRSS> Q educação..
<locodir-user> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> KurtKraut: obrigado
<KurtKraut> hggdh, ihhh... quer dizer que não é a primeira vez é?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: não, Geese e amigos já tinham sido banidos antes. Depois retirei o ban, e comportaram-se.
<KurtKraut> Isso parece delegadia de proteção a mulher. Poucos mas os mesmos ofensores de sempre.
<KurtKraut> Parece que tem gente que nasce pré-disposta para esse tipo de coisa.
<hggdh> existem aqueles qu acham que ser ofensivo é um direito adquirido, e acham que "free source" é sinônimo com "não há regras"
<astroo-> e o stallman diz bem a diferença entre gratis e free source
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Programador> boa tarde
<Programador> estou com uma dúvida
<Programador> baixei o eclipse no meu ubuntu e o descompactei. porém quando tento executá-lo, não carrega nada
<Migri> Migri
<Migri> ##slackware
<Migri> job
<xGrind> Programador, pq não instala do repositorio?
<Programador> to sem internet na máquina que to instalando
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Spinal> Drone`,  oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
 * rootpt l8r
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-01
<memset> hi guys
<memset> good evening
<astroo-> hello
<memset> hi astro
<memset> Can you help me?
<astroo-> maybe
<memset> I'm using the kubuntu, I have been instaled the remmina to remote desktop access and then when i access the remote desktop, the layout of keyboard is not correct
<memset> i was looking for
<astroo-> go to  #ubuntu  because here is in portuguese language
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-02
<DArinzim> Iaew galera..alguem pode me ajudar ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida mas ja e "tarde"
<DArinzim> Não entendi..rsrsrs..meu windows 10 estava travando e solucionei o problema instalando o ubuntu..só que estou precisando instalar o windows 7 em dual boot nele e não estou conseguindo =X..
<DArinzim> ?????????
<astroo-> pode ser do bios do pc
<astroo-> procura no youtube que tem la a soluçao
<DArinzim> Já procurei em todo canto..=X
<astroo-> ve se a marca do teu pc broqueia
<DArinzim> Quando vou selecionar a partição o instalador do windows 10 diz que não pode instalar em um disco gpt
<DArinzim> É sony..mais na bios eu tiro da UEFI e coloco a outra opção lá..
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<astroo-> entao tens o ubuntu agora e queres o 7 em dual e isso?
<DArinzim> Hamram
<astroo-> isso e o que?
<DArinzim> Tem como?
<astroo-> claro que sim
<astroo-> mas deve ser a bios que anda a tramar
<astroo-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOfnvbdWhrs
<DArinzim> Esse video o cara ta no windows 7 e instalando o ubuntu..no meu caso estou com o ubuntu e querendo instalar o windows..é diferente
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNcXRM13CI
<astroo-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3YnsQ5-qjw  em portugues
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde a todos.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-28
<rootonlinux079> olá
<kaos777> olah |o/
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-01
<Guest5557> bom dia
<Guest5557> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest5557> como faço para mudar a /home para outra partição?
<Guest5557> bom dia
<Guest5557> como faço pra mudar a minha /home
<Guest5557> ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-26
<djaZ> po
<djaZ> alguem ai me ajuda como eu altero o nome de um arquivo por linha de comando sendo q o arquivo tem hifen no nome?
<djaZ> tipo -blablabla.jpg
<djaZ> quando tento alterar o comando acha que -blabla é um parametro
<denisbr> djaZ,   mv -- '-teste.txt' teste2.txt
<djaZ> pronto resolvido com  --
<djaZ> rsrs
<djaZ> bem na hora
<denisbr> :-)
<djaZ> vlw
<djaZ> denisbr esse -- tem so q funçao de ignorar o - ?
<djaZ> so a *
<denisbr> isso ele ignora
<hggdh> um hifen é considerado como indicador de uma opção sendo passada ao mv. Assin, para 'mv -teste.txt  aaaa', "-teste.txt' é lido por mv como uma sequencia de opções para o mv
<hggdh> 'mv -- ...' sinaliza ao mv que não virão mais opções após o '--'
<hggdh> veja 'man mv' ou, melhor ainda, 'infomv'
<hggdh> s/infomv/info mv/
<Pskol> opa
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-27
<Soni> oi, ubuntu em lxc pode ser considerado ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-28
<hggdh> Soni: Ubuntu sob LXC *é* Ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-24
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> coronavirus :
<mirqui> quando devo pedir ajuda :
<mirqui> coriza - ficar em casa
<mirqui> coriza + febre = fique alerta em casa
<mirqui> coriza + febre + tosse = procure um posto de saúde
<mirqui> coriza + febre + tosse + falta de ar = procure serviço de emergência - upa
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , e ai pekman , como vão vcs :) ?
<pekman> opa aqui blza
<pekman> e por ai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<mirqui> descobri uma coisa , o debian 10 pode abrir vários terminais e fazer tarefas distintas
<mirqui> sabia que só o mac conseguia fazer
<pekman> Eu fazendo alguns scripts idiotas
<pekman> lol
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<mirqui> e ai pekman :)
<mirqui> 0.o todo mundo na moita ?
<pekman> opa
<mirqui> ahahaa velho , todo mundo quieto :)
<pekman> sim
<pekman> quarentena
<pekman> lol
<mirqui> ahaha cara papo virtual , não pega nada
<mirqui> ou teu pc tem cheiro
<mirqui> ou cheirante( nariz ) ahaha
<pekman> quarentena é geral
<mirqui> pessei alcool gel nos dedos , tc está desinfetado :)
<pekman> kkkk
<hggdh> lave-os. Bem.
<hggdh> alcool não é 100% eficaz (fungos, or esporos de, ou outras coisitas, podem sobreviver)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-25
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você :) ?
<hggdh> mirqui: tudo bem no front ocidental, e contigo?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :) front ocidental também ahaha
<mirqui> e ai , como está o covid ai na sua cidade ?
<hggdh> já passou da porta de entrada...
<mirqui> ruim
<mirqui> aqui na minha cidade um caso confirmado
<mirqui> mas não sabemos se tem mais gente infectada
<hggdh> aqui são várias cidades, uma ao lado da outra, com as maiores sendo Dallas e Fort Worth. Eu moro ao norte, perto da área rural (ao meu lado ainda temos umas fazendinhas, plantações e gado)
<hggdh> onde meu filho mais velho trabalha (também em DFW), tiveram um caso confirmado no prédio deles, então ontem de noite o predio inteiro foi desinfectado
<mirqui> aqui no brasil a curva está subindo ainda
<mirqui> minha mãe e minha tia sairam para ir a farmácia
<hggdh> vai subir muito mais. Teu presidente, como o meu, nao está a levar a coisa a sério
<mirqui> você conhece a estratégia do avestruz ?
<hggdh> US, ontem (pelo sitrep diário do WHO) já estava em terceiro lugar em infecções no mundo, atras apenas da China e Italia
<mirqui> enfia a cara em um buraco para não ver o perigo
<hggdh> pois
<mirqui> eu não entendo esta matemática de suba , sublimação e queda dos casos
<mirqui> por que quem diz que depois de curva em descendente , as pessoas não se reinfectarem novamente ?
<mirqui> e pior , com coinfecção , h1ni + coronavirus
<mirqui> e pior ainda
<mirqui> nimguém trata o esgoto de pessoas em quarentena
<hggdh> na verdade é simples (heh): considere que, após infectado, fica-se até 14 dias assimptomático; após o (por volta de) 5 dias, já somos vetores
<mirqui> sim , mas os vetores podem reinfectar indefinidamente
<mirqui> até uma vacina
<hggdh> (chama-se 'vetor' ao transmissor da doença/virus/bactéria/whatever)
<mirqui> sim , entendo
<mirqui> e estes vetores podem infectar indefinidamente
<mirqui> até uma vacina
<hggdh> normalmente, não, aṕos a recuperação não mais transmite-se o virus (talvez demore alguns dias)
<mirqui> não é assim
<mirqui> exemplo
<mirqui> uma pessoa assintomática
<mirqui> tem coronavirus
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> infecta
<mirqui> outras pessoas
<hggdh> *pode* transmitir, sim
<mirqui> e de repente tem uma baixa no sistema imune
<mirqui> tem agravamento deo caso
<hggdh> não
<mirqui> isso indefinidamente
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> mesmo modus operandi da gripe
<hggdh> não temos casos onde um infectado não desenvolve o quadro
<mirqui> depende do sistema imune da pessoa
<mirqui> e este é questão de tempo
<hggdh> até agora o visto é: após infecção, em até 14 dias o quadro piora. Sempre.
<mirqui> ou até por coinfecção
<mirqui> h1n1 + covid 19
<mirqui> um pior exemplo
<hggdh> e os resultados são ou a recuperação, ou a morte. Se recuperado, a pessoa torna-se imune
<mirqui> ou herpes
<mirqui> lupus
<mirqui> etc
<hggdh> h1n1 e outras gripes) não tem o mesmo quadro.
<mirqui> as variÁVEIS SÃO ENORMES
<mirqui> NÃO MAS PODEM SE ALIAR
<mirqui> num corpo debilitado
<hggdh> (não que covid-19 não possa mostrar-se com o tempo, tão mutável quanto gripe)
<mirqui> desculpe , estou no note
<mirqui> escrevi e caixa alta[
<mirqui> você não entendeu
<hggdh> o problema das gripes é que o virus sofre mutação -- o suficiente para ser visto pelo sistema imunológico como um *outro* virus
<mirqui> você não entendeu
<hggdh> o H1N1 correndo este ano é diferente do H1N1 dos anos anteriores
<mirqui> o covid vai com certeza sofrer mutação
<hggdh> pode, sim
<mirqui> como a gripe
<mirqui> mas exemplo
<mirqui> um corpo debilitado com :
<mirqui> h1n1 + covid
<mirqui> covid com herpes
<mirqui> covid com cancer
<mirqui> covid com diarreia
<mirqui> etc
<mirqui> e assustador
<hggdh> qualquer pessoa com o sistema imunológico compremetido corre mais riscos
<hggdh> qualquer pessoa com problemas sérios (diabetes, rins, pulmões, coração, etc) corre riscos mais sérios
<hggdh> por isto a idade é um risco -- genericamente, quanto mais velho, mais problemas
<mirqui> sim , ou seja não é só idosos que estão na mira
<mirqui> mais da metade da população do mundo tem pelo menos um fator de risco
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> eu mesmo
<mirqui> tenho 51 anos , a letalidade é relativamente baixa
<mirqui> mas
<mirqui> sou emiplégico
<mirqui> sofri um aneurisma com 18 anos
<mirqui> tenho gordura no fígado
<hggdh> diabetes?
<mirqui> tenho funções epáticas alteradas por que tomo anti convulsivos
<mirqui> não
<mirqui> nem pressão alta
<hggdh> somando tudo, sim, um risco maior
<mirqui> mas não me movimento como uma pessoa normal
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> agora imagina os esgotos não tratados
<mirqui> tem ratos
<mirqui> baratas
<mirqui> enchentes
<mirqui> e um bom campo de cultura
<hggdh> estes são riscos para outras doenças
<hggdh> não covid-19
<mirqui> para covid também
<mirqui> as fezes transmitem
<mirqui> e duração me parece de 3 dias
<mirqui> pesqusa covid 19 + transmição por fezes
<mirqui> agora imaina
<mirqui> imagina*
<mirqui> centenas de pessoas evacuando em uma cidade
<hggdh> sim, claro. Mas, novamente (e até o momento): uma vez recuperado, não há re-infecção
<mirqui> em taiwam ou china teve reinfecção
<mirqui> ou como seja
<mirqui> se for como gripe , sempre tem reinfecção
<mirqui> vide a campanha de vacinação todo ano
<mirqui> meu amigo , não estou pensando muito , para não queimar neuronios ahaha :)
<hggdh> não, não, estás a misturar as coisas. O virus da gripe (os viruses) são altamente mutáveis. Não há RE-infecção, o que ocorre é uma NOVA infecção ("outro" virus)
<hggdh> por isto a vacina anual
<mirqui> vou fazer o almoço :) , depois falamos
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , fazendo o que :) ?
<mirqui> fala pekman , como vai vc :) ?
<pekman> mirqui: bem
<pekman> de quarentena
<pekman> passou alcool nos dedos
<pekman> ?
<mirqui> claro , inclusive tomei um pouco tbm ahaha
<pekman> lol
<mirqui> ahaha cara  , só brincando mesmo :)
<pekman> Vcs tem informações sobre testes do corona ai na cidade de vcs?
<mirqui> só para estado grave ou internação
<mirqui> estão escassos os testes
<pekman> Cara isso aqui, vai ser um desastre
<mirqui> espira
<pekman> sem testar, não têm como saber quem realmente está infectado
<mirqui> respira
<mirqui> não pira
<mirqui> escuta as notícias dos médicos
<mirqui> faz o basico
<mirqui> não sai de casa
<mirqui> lava as mãos
<mirqui> desinfeta a roupa quando sai
<pekman> Um estudo da revista Sciense, aponta que. Para cada pessoa com Covid19, 10 a 20, estão infectados e não se manifestou sintomas.
<mirqui> e esperar uma vacina
<mirqui> não vê muito estas coisas
<pekman> Cara, estou preocupado com os pobres com as favelas
<pekman> não é comigo
<mirqui> ve o dia a dia
<pekman> eu estou de boa
<pekman> tenho comida
<pekman> tenho dinheiro
<pekman> tenho plano de saúde
<mirqui> então
<mirqui> estão ajudando as favelas
<mirqui> moradores de rua
<pekman> mas me preocupo com os pobres que mesmo com quarentena precisam sair para trabalhar
<mirqui> estes é grupo de risco
<mirqui> não tem muito a fazer
<pekman> Claro que há
<pekman> deixa de ser desumano
<mirqui> é seguir as recomendações médicas
<pekman> O Coréia está dando aula sobre isso
<mirqui> é assim
<pekman> Cara as recomendações médicas não se aplicam as favelas
<mirqui> 1 doente eu posso ajudar a curar
<pekman> Lá não têm alcool em gel
<pekman> lá não têm saneamento
<mirqui> eu doente preciso que me cuidem
<pekman> não têm paredes, janelas
<mirqui> não vamos muito longe
<mirqui> eua
<pekman> isso
<mirqui> não estão tratando esgoto dos doentes
<pekman> até os EUA estão com planos emergenciais, na área da saúde e na área econômica
<mirqui> o sistema de saude nosso é melhor que o deles
<pekman> não é assim
<mirqui> aqui estamos fazendo muito com pouco
<pekman> a diferença é que temos uma parte que é pública
<pekman> isso não diz que é melhor
<mirqui> o pessoal da saude que sofre
<pekman> sim
<pekman> principalmente quando temos um presidente maluco
<mirqui> da uma olhada no trage dos coreanos e da uma olhada no brasileiro
<mirqui> maluco por maluco , pato donald trump tbm é
<pekman> e alguns empresários lunáticos; vide o dono da Havan e o dono do Madero
<mirqui> vou tomar um café , volto logo :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-26
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest88> pandora psy buntu kernel comp
<Guest88> omoral
<Guest88> yoyo nhoc
<Guest88> here
<Guest88> rapaezz
<Guest88> comeon torrifywagnet apt repo
<Guest88> src
<Guest88> quem saca colocat um mod ram thread xclusive?
<Guest88> talvez thundercache
<Guest88> ?
<hggdh> Guest88: por favor, excreva em portugues
<hggdh> s/exc/esc/
<Guest88> hggdh sisi manolo
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-27
<Guest88> hggdh saca thundercache jovem?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , e ai pekman :) , como vão vcs ?
<hggdh> tudo bem por cá
<mirqui> beleza , isso que serve , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-28
<AeradO> Good morning! I am from Brazil. My first time in Ubuntu IRC.
<AeradO> Desculpa, aqui é canal brasileiro. Estou emocionado ao entrar no IRC depois de tantos anos. Esse tipo de bate papo fez parte da minha adolescência...
<philipsnot> boa tarde. alguem poderia me tirar umas duvidas sobre o uso do irc?
<pekman> diga qual a dúvida?
<philipsnot> exemplo usei o comando nickserv register senha email pra registrar no servidor mas nao sei onde foi q eu defini o nick
<philipsnot> agora eu estou dentro de um canal dentro do servidor freenode certo?
<pekman> sim isso
<philipsnot> tem como listar canais de um servidor?
<pekman> sim
<pekman> use o comando /server list
<philipsnot> deu [Erro] Conexão com o servidor list (porta 6667) perdida: Máquina desconhecida.
<pekman> qual cliente vc usa?
<pekman> hexchat?
<philipsnot> konversation... do kde
<pekman> use o comando /msg alis LIST termo-de-busca
<philipsnot> legal agora listou varios
<pekman> ok
<pekman> pode usar caracteres coringa na busca
<pekman> tipo /msg alis LIST *-br
<pekman> ou /msg alis LIST ubuntu-*
<pekman> quanto ao seu nick, não é definido no registro
<pekman> use o comando /nick seu-nick
<philipsnot> legal refinou a pesquisa
<pekman> depois registre uma conta
<pekman> comando /msg NickServ REGISTER sua-senha seu-email
<pekman> depois é só logar
<pekman> comando /msg NickServ IDENTIFY seu-nick sua-senha
<philipsnot> certo entao primeiro eu defino o nick com /nick meu-nick, depois registro ele usando o REGISTER e depois logo com o comando IDENTIFY....
<pekman> isso
<pekman> justamente
<philipsnot> blz grato brother
<philipsnot> tentei usar esse comando /msg alis list *git-br em outro servidor ele nao deu retorno
<philipsnot> os comandos dependem do servidor?
<philipsnot> muda por servidor?
<philipsnot> blz agora deu certo eu digitei list
<philipsnot> fiz um list dentro do freenode pensa a merda q deu
<pekman> kkk
<pekman> sim os comandos dependem de servidor
<pekman> cada servidor um software para servidor de IRC diferente
<pekman> alguns desses programas não suportam determinados comandos
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-29
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você :) ?
<mirqui> pessoal , para quem pode
<mirqui> https://foldingathome.org/iamoneinamillion/
<mirqui> libera um pouco do processador para descobrir como neutralizar o covid 19 ou alguma outra doença
<mirqui> segue o post
<mirqui> https://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/2020/03/coronavirus-saiba-como-usar-seu-pc-para-combater-a-pandemia.ghtml
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh e ai pekman :) , como vão vocês ?
<pekman> hi mirqui
